# Rechtslage in Bayern



## Sun on Tour (23. Dezember 2014)

Getreu dem Motto "Zwei Juristen, drei Meinungen" finden sich zum Grundrecht auf Erholung in der freien Natur zahlreiche unterschiedliche Darstellungen. Entsprechend widersprechen sich Autoren oftmals auch noch selbst. Da wird es schwierig, bisweilen unmöglich, sich über die geltende Rechtslage in Bayern wie sie wirklich ist (nicht das was einige dafür halten oder sich wünschen) zu informieren.

Wie man den Begründungen zum Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz 1973 und zur Novelle 2011 entnehmen kann, ging es dem Gesetzgeber bei der näheren Konkretisierung des in Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV gewährleisteten Grundrechts auf Erholung in der freien Natur um Rechtssicherheit und Rechtsfrieden aber auch um Bürger- und Anwenderfreundlichkeit. Daher sollte es dem einzelnen Erholungsuchenden bereits aus dem Gesetz heraus möglich sein, sich über Inhalt und Schranken seines Rechts zusammenfassend informieren zu können.

Es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass unterschiedliche Darstellungen ein und der selben Rechtslage, der Rechtssicherheit, dem Rechtsfrieden, der Bürger- und auch der Anwenderfreundlichkeit nicht zuträglich sind bzw. diesen Zielen direkt entgegen stehen.

Derzeit müssen wir vereinzelt erfahren, dass die Ungewissheit über die Rechtslage darin mündet, dass die Schönheit der Bayerischen Landschaft zur Verwirklichung von Einzelinteressen mit unbeachtlichen Schildern verschandelt wird, die dem gewüschten Rechtsfrieden schaden und stattdessen Konflikte schüren, die das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz selbst eigentlich schon befriedet hatte.

Ziel dieses Threads ist daher nicht weniger als die Rechtslage in Bayern, wie sie wirklich ist, darzustellen und damit zu Rechtssicherheit und Rechtsfrieden beizutragen bzw. diese wieder herzustellen.
Hierzu werde ich nach und nach Fundstücke und Artikel aus der Literatur, Studien oder auch Urteile etc. vorstellen und erläutern.

Bevor ich mit der Historie beginne, kann man im Artikel "Latentes Konfliktpotential unter Wegenutzern" von Curd Biederman einen Eindruck gewinnen warum die geltenden Regelungen in Bayern auf der einen Seite Konflikte zwischen Erholungsuchenden untereinander sowie auch im Verhältnis zu Grundeigentümern befrieden und auf der anderen Seite einen pfleglichen Umgang mit der Natur gewährleisten.

In einem Punkt muss ich Curd Biedermann allerdings widersprechen. Auch wenn das Grundrecht auf Erholung in der freien Natur aus der Schweiz inspiriert war, ist die Trailtoleranz keine schweizer Erfindung. Nach Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 der Bayerischen Verfassung stehen die verschiedenen Arten der Erholung in der Natur grundsätzlich gleichwertig nebeneinander, ohne dass eine bestimmte Rangordnung aufgestellt werden könnte (vgl. BayVerfGH, E.v. 24.7.1979 – Vf. 10-VII-77 – VerfGHE 32, 92/98 f. und die aktuellen Urteile des VG München vom 21.02.2013, Az. M 11 K 12.4120 und des BayVGH  vom 21.11.2013, Az. 14 BV 13.487). Unter der Schranke der Gemeinverträglichkeit enthält die Bayerische Verfassung die Trailtolerenz demnach schon seit 1946 als unmittelbar geltendes Recht.


----------



## TTT (24. Dezember 2014)

Wer hats erfunden? - Die Bayern!
Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die weiteren Ausführungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Dezember 2014)

Beschäftigte sich der Artikel von Curd Biedermann gestern vorwiegend mit dem Verhältnis der Erholungsuchenden untereinander und erklärte weshalb es die ab und an zur Verfolgung von individuellen Interessen herbeibeschriebenen Konflikte tatsächlich eigentlich nicht gibt bzw. wie diese vereinzelt verhaltensbedingt durch Mißachtung des Gebots der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme (Art. 26 Abs. 2 Satz 3 BayNatSchG) durch Wanderer oder Radfahrer entstehen, so möchte ich mich heute dem historischen Verhältnis zu den Waldeignern und Grundbesitzern widmen.

Wie in kaum einem anderen Land, möchte ich meinen, bekennen sich die Wald- und Grundbesitzer zur Erholungsfunktion ihrer Grundstücke.
So wenden die Waldbesitzer zur Gestaltung und Ausstattung der Wälder mit Erholungseinrichtungen (Wander-, Rad- und Reitwege, Parkplätze, Spielplätze, Lehr- und Sportpfade, Wildgehege, etc.) jährlich erhebliche finanzielle Mittel auf.

In Deutschland wurde ein Recht zum Betreten des Waldes durch die Allgemeinheit erstmals in einem Gesetz zur Erhaltung des Baumbestandes und Freigabe von Uferwegen im Interesse der Volksgesundheit aufgenommen, das 1922 in Preußen erlassen, aber nur im Bereich der Stadt Berlin und im Gebiet des Ruhrkohlensiedlungsverbandes Bedeutung erlangte. Bayern verankerte ein Betretungsrecht in seiner Verfassung von 1946. Allerdings war das Betreten fremden Waldes vielfach schon seit langem - besonders im südlichen Teil von Deutschland - als Gewohnheitsrecht ausgeübt und von allen Waldbesitzkategorien toleriert worden. In Bayern haben die Eigentümer aller Waldeigentumskategorien zumindest seit dem 19. Jahrhundert darauf verzichtet, die Bevölkerung vom Betreten des Waldes auszuschließen.

Man kann daher festhalten, dass sich die bayerischen Waldeigentümer immer schon der Sozialbindung ihres Eigentums bewusst waren und dieser ungeachtet der rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen nachgekommen sind. Zu den rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen komme ich weiter unten noch einmal zurück.

Der historisch herausragende Verdienst, den die bayerischen Waldbesitzer für das Allgemeinwohl durch die Öffnung der Wälder für die erholungsuchende Bevölkerung geleistet haben, wird besonders im Vergleich zum Nachbarland Österreich deutlich und bewusst.

Historische Entwicklung in Österreich:

In Österreich wurde der „herrenlose“ Wald dem Volk einerseits durch den industriellen Holzbedarf ab dem 18. Jahrhundert und andererseits durch die feudale Jagdpassion ab dem 19. Jahrhundert genommen. Das Reichsforstgesetz von 1852 definierte das Betreten des Waldes abseits öffentlicher Wege, sowie das Sammeln von Beeren, Pilzen und Klaubholz etc., als Waldfrevel und stellte es unter Strafe. Das Forstpersonal war sogar verpflichtet, die Menschen aus dem Wald zu weisen. Dieses Gesetz war bis zu seiner Reform 1975 (!) gültig. Dazu kamen Landesjagdgesetze 1874-1878, die mittels Schonzeiten und Wildhege für die Jagd eine Wildstandsexplosion ermöglichten (Zunahme von Rot- und Rehwild in den letzten 100 Jahren um mehr als das 20-fache), weshalb die feudalen Jagdherren keine „Störer“ mehr im Wald dulden wollten. Trotz aufkommendem Tourismus im 19. Jahrhundert war die Priorität klar: zuerst die Jagd, dann die Holzwirtschaft und ganz zuletzt die Erholung in der Natur durch das Volk. Auf Basis dieser Gesetze und Praktiken wurden die Wanderer bis 1975 von JägerInnen aus den Wäldern getrieben, Schutzhütten in den Alpen für die Jagdzeit gesperrt, Wege entmarkiert, Wanderführer beschlagnahmt, ganze Täler zum Privatjagdgebiet deklariert und kritische Zeitungen konfisziert.

Wie die beiden folgenden beispielhaften Zitate vermuten lassen, können sich auch beinahe 40 Jahre nach der Forstreform einige österreichische Waldbesitzer noch nicht so recht mit der Sozialbindung des Eigentums anfreunden. Stattdessen werden SpaziergängerInnen und RadfahrerInnen, wie man der jüngsten Presse entnehmen kann, mit bis zu 5-stelligen Euro-Beträgen wegen Besitzstandsstörung (in D Hausfriedensbruch) auf Schadenersatz verklagt.
Auf der anderen Seite sind aber auch die österreichischen Radfahrer nicht zufrieden, wie der nun seit gut zwanzig Jahren andauernde Kampf ums Wegerecht belegt. Anders als in Bayern ist es den österreichischen Nachbarn offensichtlich nicht gelungen einen gerechten Ausgleich zwischen den Interessen der Erholungsuchenden und den berechtigten Interessen der Eigentümer zu erreichen.

Leserkommentar auf nachrichten.at:
_*In meinem Forst....* ....und damit meinem Jagdrevier hat nach meinem Rechtsverständnis ein nicht von mir genehmigter Fremder nichts verloren! ... Der Gesetzgeber sah das 1976 anders und hat uns enteignet, die rote Brut aus den Gemeindebauten brauchte Auslauf! ..._

oder auf Facebook:
_... Zu der Zeit als das Forstgesetz in Aut in Kraft getreten ist war die  kostenlose teilweise rücksichtslose nutzung durch wanderer mountainbiker radfahrer jogger etc. weit noch nicht so wild wie heute. das wird in der Brd nicht anders sein. die Waldeieigentümer haben überhaupt nichts davon, dass ihr Wald genutzt wird. Sie haben eventuell dann nur die Klagen am Tisch wenn ein Biker in solche einer Lacke zu Sturz kommt, weil er sie zu spät gesehen hat oder gar zu schnell und rücksichtlos unterweges gewesen ist.....Es lebe der Konsum- *es lebe der Komunismus!!!!!!*_

In seiner Arbeit "Das Recht, fremde Grundstücke zum Zwecke des Naturgenusses zu betreten, als Sozialbindung des Eigentums" beschreibt Dr. Tobias Falkner sehr anschaulich die historische Entwicklung des Betretungsrechts, aber auch wie dem Gesetzgeber mit dem Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz bei der Konkretisierung der immanenten Schranken des Grundrechts und den Schranken aufgrund des Grundrechtskonflikts mit dem Eigentum der Interessenausgleich gelungen ist.


Im weiteren Verlauf dieses Threads werde ich mich vorwiegend chronologisch durch die Ereignisse bewegen.


----------



## dickerbert (24. Dezember 2014)

Ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk. Ich bin gespannt auf deine Ausführungen (und lese den Beitrag über mir wann anders durch  )!


----------



## trackspeed80 (24. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank für diesen juristischen Einblick und die Zeit die Du Dir genommen hast. 

Viele Weihnachtsgrüße
Andreas


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Dezember 2014)

Die zentrale Vorschrift im bayerischen Betretungsrecht
*Art 141 Abs 3 Satz 1 BV - Recht zur Erholung in freier Natur*
ist seit Inkrafttreten der Bayerischen Verfassung 1946 unverändert geblieben und ist doch aktueller denn je.

"Der Genuß der Naturschönheiten und die Erholung in der freien Natur, insbesondere das Betreten von Wald und Bergweide, das Befahren der Gewässer und die Aneignung wildwachsender Waldfrüchte in ortsüblichem Umfang ist jedermann gestattet."

_"Was sind wir in Bayern ... wegen dieser Bestimmung verlacht worden, insbesondere wegen ihres dritten Absatzes, der in großer Überlegenheit als das "Grundrecht des Pilzesammelns" lächerlich gemacht wurde. Sieht man von einigen etwas altväterlichen Redewendungen ab, so handelt es sich hier aber, wie wir heute wissen, um die modernste und weitschauendste Verfassungsnorm in diesem Zusammenhang, die immer noch so bestehen kann, wie sie 1946 formuliert wurde ..."_,
so der Präsident des Bundesverfassungsgerichts und spätere Bundespräsident Roman Herzog 1992.

Auch der Landtagspräsident Johann Böhm würdigte in seinen Reden 1996 zum 50-jährigen Jubiläum der Bayerischen Verfassung nochmals explizit das Recht auf Erholung in der freien Natur:
_"Soviel steht fest: Die Bayerische Verfassung ist nach wie vor zeitgemäß. Sie hat als "Magna Charta Libertatum" für die Bürgerinnen und Bürger Bayerns den wirtschaftlichen und technischen Fortschritt des Freistaates ermöglicht und zugleich Vorsorge getroffen für die Pflege von Kultur und Brauchtum und für die Sicherung der natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen. Sie hat vor 50 Jahren bereits Themen vorweggenommen, die erst später ihre volle Aktualität entfalteten und zum Teil mit großer Leidenschaft diskutiert wurden. Als Beispiel nenne ich den Artikel 141 BV - oft als "Grundrecht des Pilzesammelns" belächelt und verspottet - mit den Worten Prof. Roman Herzogs aber "die modernste und weitschauendste Verfassungsnorm, die immer so bestehen kann, wie sie 1946 formuliert wurde"."_

In seinem Beitrag zur FESTSCHRIFT ZUM 25-JÄHRIGEN BESTEHEN DES BAYER. VERFASSUNGSGERICHTSHOFS (1971), "Zur sozialen Programmatik der Bayerischen Verfassung", stellte Professor Dr. Hans F. Zacher bereits fest:
_Die Normen über Natur- und Landschaftsschutz (Art. 141 Abs. 2 und 3) und den Genuß der Naturschönheiten durch jedermann (Art. 141 Abs. 3) mußten sich zwei Jahrzehnte lang von einer »aufgeklärten« gemeindeutschen Öffentlichkeit belächeln lassen, bis sich herausstellte, daß Bayern in seiner historischen Tendenz zur »Ungleichzeitigkeit« die Notwendigkeit des - heute nicht selten zur Hysterie geratenden  - Umweltschutzes und auch dessen soziale Dimension schon im Jahre 1946 durch einen Verfassungsartikel anerkannt hat._

Die Qualifizierung als Grundrecht erfolgte bereits in der zweiten Entscheidung des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofes zu dieser Norm, wodurch die zuvor verwendete Bezeichnung "verfassungsmäßiges Recht" überwunden und dem Recht die einem Grundrecht zukommende Bedeutung, Justiziabilität und Höherrangigkeit beigemessen wurde. Dieses Verständnis kann sich sowohl auf den Wortlaut ("ist jedermann gestattet") als auch auf den Willen des Verfassungsgebers stützen, der entgegen anderslautender Vorschläge (in Richtung Programmsatz) an der auf den Abgeordneten Hoegner zurückgehende Fassung festgehalten hat, wobei Hoegner selbst erklärt hatte, daß es "nicht um den Wert der Pilze, sondern um die Freiheit des Menschen" gehe (Martin Burgi, "Erholung in der freien Natur", 1993).


Ohne bereits auf Details zum Grundrecht auf Erholung in der freien Natur einzugehen, zeigt schon der Blick auf die im Nachbarland Österreich zum Teil offen ausgetragene Feindseeligkeiten zwischen Erholungsuchenden untereinander (zumeist nur in den Kommentarfunktionen von Onlinezeitungen) auf der einen Seite bzw. mit Wald- und Grundbesitzer und Jägern auf der anderen, wie aktuell, wie modern und vorausschauend Art 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV war und immer noch ist, dessen Schranken sich diesbezüglich gerade in gegenseitigem Respekt und gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme konkretisieren.

Aber auch ein Blick nach Baden-Württemberg zeigt die Aktualität der befriedenden Wirkung der bayerischen Rechtslage. In Baden-Württemberg hatte sich nach einer intensiven Konfliktphase kurz nach dem Auftreten des Mountainbikens in den 1990er Jahren das Verhältnis auf den Wegen zwischen den Nutzern verbessert. Es verschlechterte sich durch eine neue Gesetzesregelung, der 2-Meter-Regel, 1995 wieder. Statt Konfliktpotentiale zu entschärfen hatte sie den sozialen Konflikt neu entfacht (Konfliktanalyse aus 2006 S. 193).

Gerne schauen wir dagegen nach Graubünden in der Schweiz. Um  eventuelle  Konflikte  zwischen Wanderern und Bikern erst gar nicht entstehen zu lassen,  gilt  dort  das  Gebot  der  „Trail-Toleranz“:
Wanderer und Biker respektieren sich gegenseitig und benutzen dieselben Wege. Ein Beispiel, dass dieses  Nebeneinander  in  der  Praxis  sehr  gut funktioniert.





> *Wer hats erfunden? - Die Bayern!*



In letzter Zeit schießen in verschiedenen Regionen Bayerns jedoch seltsame Schilder, man möchte meinen, wie Pilze aus dem Boden.
Unter anderem am Ochsenkopf, im Allgäu, in den Bayerischen Voralpen, im Oberland, im Fränkischen und nun auch im Altmühltal verschandeln Beschilderungen die Landschaft, die gleichsam darüber Aufschluss geben, dass die jeweiligen Aufsteller die Regelungen des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes nicht verstanden haben oder sich einfach darüber hinweg setzen (dazu später im weiteren Verlaufe des Threads mehr), aber noch viel schlimmer die Errungenschaften des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 der Bayerischen Verfassung, insbesondere den gegenseitigen Respekt und die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme der Erholungsuchenden untereinander (vgl. Art. 26 Abs. 2 Satz 3 BayNatSchG) untergraben.
"Die Rechtsausübung anderer darf nicht verhindert oder mehr als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar beeinträchtigt werden (Gemeinverträglichkeit)."

Österreich und Baden-Württemberg sollten hier mahnende Beispiele sein und Graubünden daran erinnern, wie begnadet Bayern ob des Art. 141 Abs. 3 in seiner Verfassung doch ist. In dessen Konkretisierung sorgt das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz für einen vernünftigen Interessenausgleich, in den man auch aktuell vertrauen kann.


----------



## beuze1 (25. Dezember 2014)

Es bleibt spannend.

.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Dezember 2014)

Bevor ich nachher zum wohl ersten (und mir einzigen) bekannten Fall einer Selbstanzeige zum bayerischen Betretungsrecht komme, darf natürlich nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass auch Landtagspräsident Alois Glück in seiner Rede zum Festakt 60 Jahre Bayerische Verfassung
2006 die hohe Bedeutung des freien Betretungsrechts der Natur hervorgehoben hatte, aber auch wie tagesaktuell die Bayerische Verfassung auch heute ist.
Den Ausführungen kann aber auch entnommen werden, wie verschiedene Aspekte ineinander greifen und so zu dem lebenswerten Bayern führen, das so geschätzt wird.

_Von ähnlich hoher Bedeutung ist, dass der Landschaftsschutz und das freie Betretungsrecht der Natur in Artikel 141 der Verfassung festgeschrieben wurden – lange bevor aktive Umweltpolitik zu einem fest stehenden Tagesordnungspunkt auf der politischen Agenda wurde.
Prof. Roman Herzog nannte dies einmal zu Recht „die modernste und weitschauendste Verfassungsnorm in diesem Zusammenhang“.
Die Bayerische Verfassung von 1946 hat einerseits aufgenommen und bewahrt, was an historischen und kulturellen Prägungen in unserem Land immer schon vorhanden war.
Andererseits hat sie aber auch selbst wiederum identitätsstiftend gewirkt und auf diese Weise neue Kräfte freigesetzt.
Die motivierende Kraft, die aus gewachsener Identität kommt, wird in der aktuellen Diskussion oft zu wenig begriffen.
Besonders eindringlich hat das einmal der Nationalökonom Friedrich August von Hayek betont (ich zitiere): „So paradox es klingen mag, eine erfolgreiche freie Gesellschaft wird eine immer im hohen Maße traditionsgebundene Gesellschaft sein.“ (Zitatende)
Es wäre fatal, die Bedeutung von Kultur und Tradition und von lebendigen sozialen Beziehungen als Kraftquellen zu unterschätzen.
All das ist verbunden mit dem Fleiß und dem Können der Bürgerinnen und Bürger und der modernen Wirtschaft – Bayerns eigentliche Kraft.
Das prägt die besondere Lebensqualität in Bayern, die so viele anzieht und die in Deutschland und in der Welt bewundert wird. Hohen Lebensstandard haben viele – eine vergleichbare Lebensqualität nur wenige.
Heimatverbunden und weltoffen – das ist „bayerisch“, und das gilt es auch im Zeitalter der Globalisierung zu leben.
60 Jahre Bayerische Verfassung und 60 Jahre Bayerischer Landtag sind auch ein Anlass, dass wir den Beitrag würdigen, den die Flüchtlinge, Heimatvertriebenen und Zuwanderer zur Entwicklung Bayerns geleistet haben._

Man merkt schon, Toleranz ist eine gesamtgesellschaftliche Angelegenheit - nicht nur in der freien Natur - die auch mit dem Erfolg einer Gesellschaft insgesamt in Verbindung steht. An dieser Stelle darf ich auch auf meine Signatur hinweisen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Dezember 2014)

Manchmal ist die Materie trocken, aber doch wieder relevant (zumindest für später, da sich Geschichte manchmal wiederholt), so dass man da einfach mal durch muss.

Aufgrund einer Selbstanzeige beschäftigte sich der Bayerische Verfassungsgerichtshof erstmals mit dem Recht auf Erholung in der freien Natur - allerdings ohne seine Entscheidung später darauf stützen zu müssen.

Am 10. März 1950 erstattete ein Wanderer bei der Staatsanwaltschaft gegen sich selbst eine Anzeige wegen Übertretung des bayer. Jagdgesetzes. Er zeigte der Staatsanwaltschaft an, daß er am 5. März 1950, vom T.-Berg kommend, auf dem über den Westgrat führenden Weg abgestiegen sei. Dieser Weg habe durch ein Wildschutzgebiet geführt, das durch eine Baumsperre und eine deutlich sichtbare Verbotstafel gekennzeichnet gewesen sei.

Das zuständige Amtsgericht sah die im Strafbefehlsantrag bezeichneten Bestimmungen des Jagdgesetzes im Hinblick auf Art. 141 Abs. 3 der Verfassung des Freistaates Bayern als verfassungswidrig an und ließ die betroffenen Vorschriften vom BayVGH prüfen.

In der Entscheidung des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofs vom 08.06.1951 Az.: Vf 52-V-50 finden sich sowohl kuriose und interessante Aussagen aber vor allem auch für diesen Thread später wichtige Feststellungen. Die Entscheidung umfasst insgesamt 12 Seiten und liest sich meist sperrig. Ich habe sie daher etwas zusammengefasst.

*Hintergrund:*
1937 wurde aufgrund der damals geltenden Jagdgesetze eine Verordnung über die Schaffung von Schutzgebieten für Rotwild und Gamswild in Bayern erlassen. Nach dieser Verordnung konnten zur Sicherung des Rotwildes und Gamswildes Wildschutzgebiete geschaffen werden, in denen es bei Strafe verboten war, sich außerhalb der besonders freigegebenen Wege und Plätze aufzuhalten. Daraufhin wurden in Bayern eine Reihe von Verordnungen über die Schaffung von Wildschutzgebieten erlassen.

Durch ein Gesetz der Militärregierung Deutschland über die Aufhebung des Reichsjagdgesetzes, das am 1. Februar 1949 in Kraft trat, waren das Reichsjagdgesetz und sämtlichen zu seiner Ergänzung und Durchführung ergangenen Gesetzen, Verordnungen und Erlassen aufgehoben worden. Dafür wurden alle diesbezüglichen gesetzlichen Bestimmungen, welche am 30. Januar 1933 in Kraft waren wieder in Kraft gesetzt.

Am 15. Dezember 1949 hatte der Landtag ein bayerisches Jagdgesetz (BJG) erlassen, das mit Wirkung vom 1. Februar 1950 in Kraft trat mit denen insbesondere die früheren Bestimmungen zu den Wildschutzgebieten rückwirkend ab 1. Februar 1949 wiedereingeführt.
Um es kurz zu halten:
Hierbei hatte sich der Gesetzgeber eher unglücklich angestellt. (Das merken wir uns schon mal für später.)

*Das Gericht befand daher Folgendes:*
_Es ist rechtlich unmöglich, durch eine Rückwirkungsfiktion (nachträglich) ein Verhalten - wie
das Betreten von früheren Wildschutzgebieten durch Bergwanderer zwischen 1. Februar 1949
und 30. Januar 1950 - für rechtswidrig zu erklären, während es zur fraglichen Zeit erlaubt war._
(Kurios, muss man sich aber nicht unbedingt merken.)

oder auch:
_War es nach dem Gesetzesentwurf für den Rechtsunterworfenen ziemlich klar, welche Schutz-
maßnahmen und welche Strafbestimmungen gelten sollten, so wurde diese Klarheit zerstört
durch die Änderungen, die der Entwurf auf Grund der Gesetzesberatungen schließlich erfahren
hat._ (Das merken wir uns wieder.)

und:
_Auch die Aufrechterhaltung der "früheren Schutzmaßnahmen" (Halbsatz 1) entbehrt dieser Bestimmtheit. Der Begriff "Schutzmaßnahmen" in Art 56 Abs 3 BJG ist so mehrdeutig, daß sein Inhalt überhaupt erst auf Grund einer Betrachtung der Entstehungsgeschichte und des Zwecks des Gesetzes bestimmt werden kann; insbesondere die Strafbestimmung, an die hinsichtlich der Bestimmtheit besonders strenge Anforderungen gestellt werden müssen, entbehrt jeglicher Klarheit und Genauigkeit. Die Formulierung "Die Schutzmaßnahmen bleiben aufrechterhalten" läßt überhaupt nicht ohne weiteres erkennen, ob es sich hier um eine Strafvorschrift handelt._
(Auch das merken wir uns.)

sowie:
_Die Erkennbarkeit einer Strafvorschrift als solcher ist aber ein rechtsstaatliches Mindesterforder-
nis, das an eine Strafvorschrift gestellt werden muß. Es kann dem Rechtsunterworfenen nicht zu-
gemutet werden, daß er erst auf Grund einer mehrdeutigen Bezugnahme auf Schutzmaßnahmen
nicht näher bezeichnete Vorschriften, die eine Reihe von Jahren zurückliegen und noch dazu in-
zwischen aufgehoben worden sind, zusammensucht, um festzustellen, ob überhaupt und, wenn
ja, in welchem Umfang ein Verhalten unter Strafe gestellt ist.

Die Gültigkeit einer Strafvorschrift wird zwar nicht dadurch beeinträchtigt, daß sie im einzelnen
Fall eine Unklarheit darüber aufkommen läßt, ob eine bestimmte Betätigung unter die Strafdro-
hung fällt oder nicht. Solche Zweifel können bei jedem vom Gesetz aufgestellten strafbaren Tat-
bestand auftauchen; es ist dann Sache des Strafrichters, durch Auslegung der Strafbestimmung
festzustellen, ob das Verhalten unter den Tatbestand des Strafgesetzes fällt. Hier handelt es sich
aber nicht um die Auslegung einer Strafbestimmung, sondern hier hat der Gesetzgeber unklar
gelassen, ob überhaupt eine Strafbestimmung besteht und gewollt ist. Die Strafbestimmung ist
als solche nicht erkennbar und es ist deshalb dem Rechtsunterworfenen nicht möglich, sein Ver-
halten so einzurichten, daß er die Grenze des Verbotenen und Strafbaren nicht überschreitet. Ei-
ne derartige Unklarheit, die das Recht unberechenbar macht, widerspricht den Erfordernissen
der Rechtssicherheit und Rechtsstaatlichkeit (Art. 3 BV)._
(Die obigen zwei Absätze merken wir uns auch, brauchen sie aber nicht wirklich.)

zu guter Letzt:
_Dies gilt nicht nur hinsichtlich der Strafbarkeit, sondern auch hinsichtlich der Rechtswidrigkeit
oder Rechtmäßigkeit des Verhaltens in den Wildschutzgebieten überhaupt; auch dieses kann nur
durch hinreichend klare gesetzliche Bestimmungen normiert werden._
(Auch diesen Absatz merken wir uns wieder.)


Interessant sind natürlich aus die Ausführungen zu den Wildschutzgebieten selbst.

Der Amtsrichter begründete seine Bedenken zur damaligen Regelung wie folgt:
_Merkwürdigerweise und überraschenderweise habe das neue BJG die bisher geschaffenen Wildschutzgebiete und die für sie getroffenen Schutzmaßnahmen "zunächst" aufrechterhalten. Dies verstoße nicht nur gegen den Sinn und Zweck des Militärregierungsgesetzes, welches *die seinerzeit geschaffenen Wildschutzgebiete, die wohl besser als Jagdschutzgebiete zu bezeichnen wären,* aufgehoben habe, sondern vor allem gegen Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 und 2 der BV. Der in dieser Vorschrift enthaltene Gedanke bringe klar zum Ausdruck, daß eine allgemeine Pflicht des Staates bestehe, der Allgemeinheit die Zugänge zu Bergen, Seen und sonstigen landschaftlichen Schönheiten freizuhalten, evtl freizumachen. Durch die Schaffung dieser Wildschutzgebiete seien die schönsten und unberührtesten Teile der bayerischen Alpenwelt der Allgemeinheit, insbesondere den echten Bergsteigern, verschlossen worden. Diese Beschränkung sei heute um so empfindlicher, als durch Wiederherstellung der alten deutsch-österreichischen Grenzen es dem Naturfreund für lange Zeit nicht möglich sei, die landschaftlichen Schönheiten jenseits der Grenzen auszukosten.

Die Schaffung von Wildschutzgebieten sei an sich begrüßenswert, abgelehnt müsse aber werden die Art und der Umfang der seinerzeit geschaffenen Wildschutzgebiete, insbesondere die weitgehende Einschränkung der Wegebenützungsmöglichkeiten und dies um so mehr, als bekanntlich die seinerzeit errichteten Wildschutzgebiete großenteils nicht deshalb geschaffen worden seien, um den Interessen des Wildschutzes zu dienen, sondern um die Jagdinteressen bestimmter Personengruppen in einer mit den Interessen der Allgemeinheit nicht zu vereinbarenden Weise zu befriedigen. *Die Belassung der Wildschutzgebiete in ihrer gegenwärtigen Form und insbesondere ihrem derzeitigen Umfang sei eine nicht zu verantwortende Beraubung des Genusses der Naturschönheiten zu Lasten der Bevölkerung.*_

Das Gericht führte das selbst nochmal aus:
_Die Bildung von Wildschutzgebieten an sich widerspricht nicht grundsätzlich den Bestimmungen der Bayerischen Verfassung. Bei der Erlassung des in Art. 28 Abs. 3 vorgesehenen Gesetzes wird aber zu beachten sein, daß Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV den Genuß der Naturschönheiten und das Betreten von Wald und Bergweide als verfassungsmäßiges Recht statuiert hat, sowie daß eine Einschränkung dieses Rechtes nur im Rahmen der Verfassung - abgesehen von Art. 98 Satz 2 -, also insbesondere zum Zwecke der Schonung und Erhaltung der Tierarten (Art. 141 Abs. 2 BV) zulässig ist. In diesem Rahmen und zu diesem Zwecke sind auch Betretungsverbote statthaft. Dabei wird aber zu prüfen sein, ob nach dem Zweck - Erhaltung der Tierwelt - Absperrungen in einem solchen Ausmaße unbedingt erforderlich sind, wie sie die früheren Wildschutzverordnungen vorsahen, bei denen zumal angesichts der Persönlichkeit der damaligen Jagdberechtigten die Annahme nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist, daß sie *zum Teil mehr den Interessen der Jagdberechtigten als denen des Tierweltschutzes dienen sollten.*_

Zur aktuellen Rechtslage bezüglich Wildschutzgebieten in Bayern kann man sich in der Richtlinie zur Erhaltung und Ausweisung von Ruhezonen für das Wild, insbesondere von Wildschutzgebieten, und über flankierende Schutzmaßnahmen informieren.


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. Dezember 2014)

Da einige Bestimmungen in Bayern auch direkt mit Bundesrecht in Verbindung stehen, kommt man nicht umhin einen Blick auf das Bundeswaldgesetz zu werfen. Lange bevor das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz 1973 und noch später 1975 das Bundeswaldgesetz in Kraft getreten sind, kam im Bundestag spätestens 1965 die Frage nach einem Bundeswaldgesetz auf.

Um in der Chronologie zu bleiben, daher ohne auf die 1975 beschlossenen Regelungen einzugehen und deren Entstehung vorwegzunehmen, schauen wir mal wie sich der Bundestag bis zum Vorliegen eines ersten Gesetzentwurfs der Bundesregierung mit dem Betretungsrecht im Walde beschäftigt hatte.

Dem Plenarprotokoll zur 185. Sitzung des Bundestags, Bonn, den 20. Mai 1965 ist auf die mündliche Anfrage des Abgeordneten Fritsch folgende Antwort zu entnehmen:
_Schriftliche Antwort 
des Staatssekretärs Hüttebräuker vom 19. Mai 1965 uf die Mündliche Anfrage des Abgeordneten  Fritsch (Drucksache IV/3377, Frage IX/1): 
Beabsichtigt die Bundesregierung in absehbarer Zeit den Entwurf eines Bundeswaldgesetzes vorzulegen? 
Die Bundesregierung hat diese Absicht, zumal da der Deutsche Bundestag mit seiner Entschließung vom 27. Januar 1965 in Zusammenhang mit der Freistellung forstwirtschaftlicher Erzeugnisse von der Umsatzsteuer um die Vorlage eines solchen Gesetzes ersucht hat. Einen genauen Zeitpunkt kann ich leider nicht nennen. Mein Haus und der Deutsche Forstwirtschaftsrat haben zwar schon seit mehreren Jahren Vorarbeiten geleistet. Sie konnten aber noch nicht abgeschlossen werden, weil sich neue Probleme ergeben haben und dabei auch erhebliche Interessengegensätze auszugleichen sind. Wie Sie wohl wissen, hat inzwischen die Arbeitsgemeinschaft der Deutschen Waldbesitzerverbände ihre Vorstellungen in dem Entwurf eines Bundeswaldgesetzes vom 19. Januar 1965 niedergelegt. Ich begrüße das und hoffe, daß dadurch die Erörterungen gefördert werden. _

Wie wir heute wissen, ist das Bundeswaldgesetz erst 1975 in Kraft getreten. Da ist es schon bemerkenswert, dass das zuständige Ministerium schon im Jahr 1965 bereits mehrere Jahre Vorarbeiten geleistet hatte.

Dem Plenarprotokoll zur 13. Sitzung des 5. Bundestags ist auf die identische Frage des Abgeordneten Bauer die nur in Nuancen veränderte Antwort des zuständigen Ministers zu entnehmen:
_Schriftliche Antwort des Bundesministers Höcherl vom 13. Dezember 1965 auf die Mündliche Anfrage des Abgeordneten Bauer (Würzburg)  (Drucksache V/76, Frage X/7): 
Beabsichtigt die Bundesregierung, in absehbarer Zeit den Entwurf eines Bundeswaldgesetzes vorzulegen? 
Die Absicht besteht, zumal auch der Bundestag durch seinen Beschluß vom 27. Januar 1965 im Zusammenhang mit der Freistellung forstwirtschaftlicher Erzeugnisse von der Umsatzsteuer die Vorlage eines Bundeswaldgesetzes angeregt hat. 
Einen näheren Zeitpunkt kann ich leider nicht nennen. Mein Haus hat zwar schon längere Zeit Vorarbeiten geleistet. Sie konnten aber noch nicht abgeschlossen werden, weil sich neue Probleme ergeben haben und dabei eine Fülle von Gesichtspunkten zu berücksichtigen ist. 
Dem Vernehmen nach bereitet der Deutsche Forstwirtschaftsrat als repräsentative Vertretung aller Besitzarten der Forstwirtschaft zur Zeit selbst den Entwurf eines Bundeswaldgesetzes vor. Die endgültige Fassung liegt mir aber bisher noch nicht vor, so daß ich dazu noch keine Stellung nehmen kann. _

Auffällig ist jedenfalls, dass anscheinend nicht die Regierung selbst, sondern zunächst 
1. die Arbeitsgemeinschaft der Deutschen Waldbesitzerverbände und 
2. der Deutsche Forstwirtschaftsrat als repräsentative Vertretung aller Besitzarten der Forstwirtschaft 
Entwürfe zum Bundeswaldgesetz vorbereitet haben.

Auf die Anfrage des Abgeordneten Dröscher (Drucksache  V/454, 24.03.1966):
Wann beabsichtigt die Bundesregierung den Entwurf eines Bundeswaldgesetzes einzubringen?
Antwortete Staatssekretär Hüttebräuker (Bundesministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten) in der 33. Sitzung:
_Herr Abgeordneter, ich beantworte Ihre Frage wie folgt. Die Überlegungen in meinem Hause haben noch nicht zu einer kabinettsreifen Vorlage geführt, weil noch außerordentlich schwierige Fragen zu klären sind. Es gilt, vor allen Dingen einen Ausgleich zwischen den Interessen der Waldbesitzer einerseits und der Allgemeinheit andererseits zu finden. 
Erörtert werden müssen Bestimmungen über Grundsätze zur Walderhaltung und zur Waldwirtschaft. 
Das Betreten des Waldes als Erholungswald, die Entschädigung der Waldbesitzer im Zusammenhang mit den Schutz- und Erholungsaufgaben des Waldes und die Förderung des Waldes an sich sind Probleme, die noch der eingehenden Prüfung bedürfen._

Erstmals wird das Betreten des Waldes und auch etwaige Entschädigungen für die Waldbesitzer aufgrund der Erholungsaufgaben des Waldes thematisiert.

Der Abgeordnete Strohmayr fragte hierzu genauer nach (Drucksache V/970, 7.10.1966):
_1. Trifft es zu, daß der Bundesverband der privaten Waldbesitzer die Forderung erhoben hat, für die Benützung ihrer Waldungen durch 
Spaziergänger, Wanderer usw. finanziell entschädigt zu werden? 
2. Trifft es zu, daß die Waldbesucher zu finanziellen Leistungen herangezogen werden sollen, falls nicht die öffentliche Hand sich zu 
Zuschüssen bereit findet? 
3. Wie beurteilt die Bundesregierung die in Frage 1 erwähnten Bestrebungen, vor allem im Hinblick auf das anstehende Bundeswaldgesetz?_

Leider war der Abgeordnete Strohmayr bei der 33. Sitzung am 11. Oktober 1966 nicht im Hause, so dass seine Fragen hier auch nicht beantwortet werden konnten.
Jedenfalls stand nun die Frage im Raum ob eventuell der Staat oder auch die Erholungsuchenden selbst finanziell für die Erholungnutzung von den Waldbesitzern herangezogen werden könnten.

Der Abgeordnete Spitzmüller nahm sich des Themas in einer Anfrage wieder an:
_Treffen Pressemeldungen zu, wonach die Bundesregierung den Entwurf eines Bundeswaldgesetzes vorbereitet, der den Waldbesitzern das fast unumschränkte Recht einräumt, ihren Wald für jedermann, also auch für Wanderer und Spaziergänger, zu sperren? _
Schriftliche Antwort des Bundesministers Höcherl vom 26. Juli 1967, Drucksache  V/2072:
_Pressemeldungen des angegebenen Inhaltes treffen nicht zu. Sie dürften sich auf einen vom Deutschen Forstwirtschaftsrat in Verbindung mit der Arbeitsgemeinschaft der Deutschen Waldbesitzerverbände erstellten Initiativ-Entwurf eines Bundeswaldgesetzes beziehen, dessen Wortlaut über die allgemeine Öffnung des Waldes in der letzten Zeit von bestimmter Seite völlig entstellt wiedergegeben und unzutreffend kommentiert worden ist. In diesem Entwurf sprechen sich die Spitzenorganisationen des Waldbesitzes für ein sehr weitgehendes Betretungsrecht zugunsten der Bevölkerung aus, das nach deren Vorstellungen nur unter besonderen Voraussetzungen in zeitlich und  örtlich begrenztem Umfange eingeschränkt werden soll, so z. B. zum Schutze von Kulturen und Naturverjüngungsflächen oder aus Gründen der Sicherheit, wenn die Holzfällung oder eine andere gefährliche Waldarbeit im Gange ist. Der Vollständigkeit halber will ich nicht unerwähnt lassen, daß natürlich in meinem Hause die mit der Erhaltung und Bewirtschaftung des Waldes sowie die mit seinen Schutz- und Sozialfunktionen zusammenhängenden Fragen laufend geprüft und auf neue Entwicklungstendenzen hin untersucht werden. In jüngster Zeit sind zwei auf die Initiative der Interparlamentarischen Arbeitsgemeinschaft zurückgehenden Anträge von Herrn Dr. Schmidt (Wuppertal), MdB und Genossen bemerkenswert, die sich auf den Wald erstrecken — Drucksachen  V/1730, V/1832._

Damit ist bereits Mitte 1967 ein Bekenntnis der Deutschen Waldbesitzer zum freien Betretungsrecht dokumentiert. Bereits die damaligen Vorstellungen der Waldbesitzer über mögliche Einschränkungen waren schon soweit vernünftig, dass sie sich noch heute in Art. 33 Nrn. 1 und 3 Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz wiederfinden.

_*Art. 33*
* Zulässigkeit von Sperren*
Grundeigentümer oder sonstige Berechtigte dürfen der Allgemeinheit das Betreten von Grundstücken in der freien Natur durch Sperren im Sinn des Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2 nur unter folgenden Voraussetzungen verwehren:_

_Sperren können errichtet werden, wenn andernfalls die zulässige Nutzung des Grundstücks nicht unerheblich behindert oder eingeschränkt würde. Das gilt insbesondere, wenn die Beschädigung von Forstkulturen, Sonderkulturen oder sonstigen Nutzpflanzen zu erwarten ist, ..._
...

_Flächen können ..., zur Durchführung von landschaftspflegerischen Vorhaben oder forstwirtschaftlichen Maßnahmen, ... kurzzeitig gesperrt werden._


----------



## Silberrücken (27. Dezember 2014)

Das sind doch Auszüge aus deiner Promotionsarbeit- stimmts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (28. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht zitiert mal jemand einen Sun on Tour aus dem IBC-Forum 
_________________________________________________________

Der erste Entwurf einer Bundesregierung zum Bundeswaldgesetz stammt vom 20. Mai 1969 (Drucksache V/4233) als das Ende der 5. Legislaturperiode des Bundestags allerdings bereits absehbar war.
Der Bundesrat hielt ein Bundeswaldgesetz zwar für notwendig; er sah aber zum damaligen Zeitpunkt von einer Stellungnahme zu dem Gesetzentwurf im einzelnen jedoch ab, weil keine Aussicht mehr bestünde, dass der Gesetzentwurf noch vom Bundestag der laufenden Wahlperiode verabschiedet würde.
Der Bundesrat wies im übrigen schon darauf hin, dass gegen den Gesetzentwurf verfassungsrechtliche Bedenken bestünden, weil ein Teil der Vorschriften des Entwurfs nicht der konkurierenden Gesetzgebung (Art. 74 GG) unterlägen und deshalb keine Vollregelung vorgenommen hätte werden können, sondern nur rahmenrechtliche Vorschriften in Betracht kommen könnten. Der Entwurf ließe aber kaum noch Raum für Landesgesetze.
Die Vorschriften über die Rahmengesetzgebung (Artikel 75 GG) sind übrigens im Zuge der Föderalismusreform zum 1. September 2006 weggefallen.

Der Gesetzentwurf enthielt insgesamt lediglich 11 Paragraphen von denen sich § 4 dem Betreten des Waldes widmete.
In der Begründung zum Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz von 1973 finden sich auch Teile der folgenden Gesetzesbegründung wieder:

_Zu § 4 — Betreten des Waldes
Ob und inwieweit Wald der Bevölkerung in der Bundesrepublik offensteht, ist nicht einheitlich geregelt. Abgesehen von Bayern, das in Artikel 141 seiner Verfassung u. a. das Betreten von Wald getattet, finden sich in den mehr oder weniger alten forstrechtlichen Bestimmungen der Länder Regelungen, die nur das unbefugte Betreten von Wald oder das Verweilen im Wald mit Strafe oder Geldbuße bedrohen. Dabei ist vielfach unklar, inwieweit das Recht des Waldbesitzers durch „Gemeingebrauch" oder Gewohnheitsrecht eingeschränkt wird. Da die Erholungsfunktion des Waldes seit langem anerkannt ist, und die Wälder von der Bevölkerung aus den verschiedensten Gegenden aufgesucht werden, führt die geschilderte Rechtslage zu untragbaren Verhältnissen. *§ 4 soll deshalb einheitliches Recht schaffen, soweit es sich um das Betreten von Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung handelt.* 

Nach  Absatz 1  *hat der Waldbesitzer das Betreten des Waldes durch Erholungssuchende zu dulden*. Insoweit kann er sich nicht auf die sonst mit dem Eigentum (§§ 903, 1004 BGB) und dem Besitz (§§ 858 ff. BGB) verbundenen Rechte berufen. Aus der bloßen Duldungspflicht des Waldbesitzers folgt, daß er das Betreten des Waldes nicht von einem Entgelt abhängig machen darf, andererseits aber auch, daß die Waldbesucher den Wald auf eigene Gefahr betreten, soweit sich nicht bei besonderen Umständen aus den allgemeinen Grundsätzen der Verkehrssicherungspflicht etwas anderes ergibt.
Der Begriff „Betreten" ist im weiten Sinne zu verstehen, umfaßt also außer dem Begehen z. B. auch die Benutzung von Skiern und Handschlitten sowie das Mitführen von Kinderwagen oder Fahrrädern, nicht aber *das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen* aller Art, z. B. mit einem Moped, oder *das Reiten*.

Der in Satz 1 festgelegte Grundsatz erfährt durch die Sätze 2 und 3 die nach der Sachlage gebotenen Ausnahmen. Danach kann der Waldbesitzer das Betreten des Waldes beschränken, d. h. unter Umständen auch ganz verbieten, soweit die Beschränkung zur Erhaltung, zur forstwirtschaftlichen Pflege und zur Nutzung des Waldes, zur Wildhege oder zur Sicherheit der Waldbesucher zeitlich oder räumlich notwendig ist. Die Gründe, die eine Beschränkung rechtfertigen können, sind erschöpfend aufgezählt. Um ungerechtfertigten Beschränkungen vorzubeugen, bedarf der Waldbesitzer der Genehmigung der nach Landesrecht zuständigen Behörde, soweit nicht zur Sicherheit der Waldbesucher Sofortmaßnahmen geboten sind.

Absatz 2  läßt Vorschriften des öffentlichen Rechts, die das Betreten von Wald beschränken oder solche Beschränkungen zulassen,  unberührt, z. B. Vorschriften über das Betreten von Wasserschutzgebieten, Naturschutzgebieten, Schonungen, Forstkulturen, jagdwirtschaftlichen Einrichtungen oder Waldorten, an denen gefährliche Arbeiten ausgeführt werden. Das bedeutet, daß der Waldbesitzer insoweit auch das Betreten des Waldes oder bestimmter Waldorte nicht zu dulden braucht und keiner Genehmigung der Verwaltungsbehörde bedarf. Durch den zweiten Halbsatz des Absatzes 2 wird klargestellt, daß § 4 nur das Betreten des Waldes zu Erholungszwecken regelt. Auch für das Sammeln von Waldfrüchten, Holz usw. bleibt es daher bei den hierfür geltenden Rechtsvorschriften,
zu denen auch das Gewohnheitsrecht gehört._

Während in Bayern das Betreten des Waldes ausdrücklich erlaubt war, gab es in den übrigen Bundesländern entweder Bußgeldvorschriften für das Betreten des Waldes oder man wusste nicht so genau, ob bereits ein Betretungsrecht aufgrund Gewohnheitsrecht entstanden war.
Daher wollte die damalige Bundesregierung mit dem Bundeswaldgesetz das Betretungsrecht für den Wald bundesweit einheitlich regeln.

Wie der Begründung zu entnehmen ist, ist auch im Bundesrecht der Begriff „Betreten" im weiten Sinne zu verstehen und umfaßt also außer dem Begehen z. B. auch das Mitführen von Kinderwagen oder Fahrrädern, nicht aber das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen aller Art, z. B. mit einem Moped, oder das Reiten. In Abgrenzung von Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen muss das Mitführen von Fahrrädern wohl Radfahren bedeuten. Insoweit sah der Gesetzgeber also keine Notwendigkeit für Radfahrer andere Regelungen als für Fußgänger zu treffen, während er das Reiten vom "Betreten" ausnahm. Er stellte also alle Erholungsformen, die er dem "Betreten" zuordnete, gleich. (Das könnten wir uns eigentlich mal wieder merken.)

Bereits dieser Gesetzesbegründung kann man im Übrigen schon entnehmen, die Meinung "Erholungsuchende seien nur geduldet" im Zusammenhang mit dem Betretungsrecht Unfug ist.

Das Ergebnis mehrerer Jahre geleisteter Vorarbeit des federführenden Bundesministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten und des Deutschen Forstwirtschaftsrats bezüglich des Betretens des Waldes hätte zu einer bundesweit einheitlichen Regelung geführt. Dabei hatte der Gesetzentwurf auch die Vorstellungen der Waldeigentümer nach langjähriger intensiver Mitwirkung übernommen. Der Gesetzentwürf hätte der Landesgesetzgebung wohl noch bezüglich des Reitens Raum gelassen.

_§ 4 
Betreten des Waldes 
(1) Der Waldbesitzer hat das Betreten des Waldes durch Erholungssuchende zu dulden. Er kann das Betreten des Waldes mit Genehmigung der nach Landesrecht zuständigen Behörde beschränken. Die Genehmigung darf nur erteilt werden, soweit die Beschränkung zur Erhaltung, zur forstwirtschaftlichen Pflege oder zur Nutzung des Waldes, zur Wildhege oder zur Sicherheit der Waldbesucher notwendig ist. Vorübergehende Beschränkungen, die zur Sicherheit der Waldbesucher sofort getroffen werden müssen, bedürfen keiner Genehmigung. 

(2) Vorschriften des öffentlichen Rechts, die das Betreten von Wald beschränken oder solche Beschränkungen zulassen, bleiben unberührt; das gleiche gilt für Rechtsvorschriften, die das Betreten von Wald zu anderen als Erholungszwecken regeln. _

Aufgrund des Prinzips der Diskontinuität war dieser Gesetzentwurf allerdings mit der Wahl zum 6. Bundestag im September 1969 bereits wieder hinfällig. So dauerte es weitere sechs Jahre bis zum Inkrafttreten des uns bekannten § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz von 1975 und in dessen Folge den unterschiedlichen Regelungen zum Betretungsrecht in den jeweiligen Landeswaldgesetzen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Dezember 2014)

Noch bevor das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz am 1. August 1973 in Kraft getreten war, lag dem mittlerweile 7. Bundestag am 9. Juli 1973 ein neuer Regierungsentwurf zum Bundeswaldgesetz (Drucksache 7/889) vor. Die Mitwirkung des Bundesrats dürfte bezüglich des "Betreten des Waldes" allerdings schon in einem gewissen Maße von der für das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz beschlossenen Befugnis des Radfahrens auf Privatwegen (Art. 23 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG 1973) und des Prinzips der Gemeinverträglichkeit (Art. 21 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG 1973) beeinflusst gewesen sein.

Der vorgelegte Gesetzentwurf sollte unter anderem die Nutz-, Schutz- und Erholungsfunktionen des Waldes sichern und natürlich auch einen Ausgleich zwischen dem Interesse der Allgemeinheit und den Belangen der Waldbesitzer herbeiführen. Zudem enthielt er im besonderen Interesse für die Allgemeinheit wieder eine bundeseinheitliche Regelung für das Betreten des Waldes zum Zweck der Erholung.

Der Bundesrat hatte vorab schon einiges zu bemängeln bzw. klarzustellen, was wiederum die Bundesregierung zu einer Gegenäußerung veranlasste, so dass die Drucksache 7/889 bereits zwei weitere Versionen des Entwurfs enthält, bevor er in den Bundestag eingebracht wurde.

Der ursprüngliche Regierungsentwurf 1973 enthielt schon sehr viel detailliertere und umfangreichere Regelungen zum Betretungsrecht als noch der von 1969. Das federführende Ministerium ergänzte seine Begründung daher entsprechend:

_Zu  §  12  (Betreten des Waldes) 
In der Bundesrepublik Deutschland gibt es keine einheitliche Regelung darüber, ob und inwieweit der Wald der Bevölkerung zum Zwecke der Erholung offensteht. Abgesehen von Bayern, das in Artikel 141 seiner Verfassung u. a. das Betreten von Wald gestattet, finden sich in den noch bestehenden älteren forstrechtlichen Bestimmungen Regelungen, die das unbefugte Betreten von Wald oder das Verweilen von Wald mit Strafe oder Geldbuße bedrohen. In diesem Zusammenhang ist es häufig unklar, inwieweit das Recht des Waldbesitzers durch Gewohnheitsrecht eingeschränkt wird. Ein „Gemeingebrauch am Wald" im verwaltungsrechtlichen Sinne ist allerdings nicht begründet worden. 

Neue Forstgesetze regeln das Betreten des Waldes unterschiedlich, so in Nordrhein-Westfalen, Rheinland-Pfalz und Schleswig-Holstein, oder gar nicht wie in Hessen. Da die Erholungsfunktion des Waldes seit langem anerkannt ist, und die Wälder von der Bevölkerung der verschiedensten Gegenden und des Auslandes aufgesucht werden, führt die geschilderte Rechtslage zu Unzuträglichkeiten. § 12 soll deshalb einheitliches Recht schaffen, soweit es sich um das Betreten von Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung handelt. 

Die Gestattung des Betretens von Wald nach Absatz 1 liegt im Rahmen der Sozialpflichtigkeit des Eigentums nach Artikel 14 Absatz 2 GG, da § 12 ein Betreten nur in einem Umfang zuläßt, daß wesentliche Beeinträchtigungen des Waldbesitzers im allgemeinen nicht zu erwarten sind. Das Betreten geschieht auf eigene Gefahr. Den Waldbesitzern werden durch die Regelung neben der normalen Verkehrssicherungspflicht keine weiteren Sicherungspflichten auferlegt, die eine erweiterte Haftung begründen könnten. Der Begriff „Betreten" ist im weiten Sinne zu verstehen, umfaßt also außer dem Begehen z. B. auch die Benutzung von Skiern und Handschlitten sowie *das Mitführen* von Kinderwagen oder *Fahrrädern*, die Benutzung von Krankenfahrstühlen, *nicht aber das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen* aller Art, z. B. mit einem Moped, *oder das Reiten*. Im Satz 2 werden bestimmte Waldflächen von dem Betreten ausgenommen, um Beeinträchtigungen und Schäden zu vermeiden. Zu den forst- und jagdwirtschaftlichen Einrichtungen zählen z. B. Feuerwachtürme, Waldarbeiterschutz- oder Jagdhütten, fahrbare Schutz- und Unterkunftseinrichtungen, Holzhöfe, Imprägnieranlagen, Hochsitze, Gerätelager. 

In Ergänzung des Grundsatzes in Absatz 1 Satz 1 regelt Absatz 2, daß *das Reiten, Fahren*, Zelten und Abstellen von Wohnwagen im Wald nur gestattet sind, soweit hierfür eine besondere Befugnis vorliegt oder Wege und sonstige Flächen dazu besonders bestimmt sind. Ein unbeschränktes Betreten und Befahren des Waldes wäre nicht vertretbar. Eine räumliche Trennung der verschiedenen Verkehrsarten und Freizeitbetätigungen in möglichst weitgehendem Umfang ist im Interesse der Mehrheit der wandernden Waldbesucher, zur Aufrechterhaltung der Ordnung im Wald und zum Schutz des Eigentums am Wald erforderlich. 

Der in Absatz 1 Satz 1 festgelegte Grundsatz erfährt durch die Absätze 3 und 4 die nach der Sachlage gebotenen weiteren Ausnahmen. Danach kann die nach Landesrecht zuständige Behörde für bestimmte Waldgebiete die Befugnis zum Betreten einschränken, soweit dies zur Verhütung von Waldbränden oder zum Schutz der wildlebenden Tiere erforderlich ist. Durch Waldbrand gefährdet sind besonders jüngere Nadelwaldbestände während einer Trockenheit im Frühjahr oder Sommer. Wildlebende Tiere benötigen insbesondere während der Setz-, Brut- und Aufzuchtzeiten ungestörte Lebensstätten. 

Außer der Behörde kann auch der Waldbesitzer den Zutritt zu bestimmten Waldflächen ganz ausschließen oder zeitlich beschränken, wenn dies aus wichtigen Gründen des Forstschutzes, der Wald- oder Wildbewirtschaftung oder zum Schutz der Waldbesucher erforderlich ist. Die Gründe, die eine Beschränkung oder den Ausschluß rechtfertigen können, sind erschöpfend aufgezählt. Um ungerechtfertigten Beschränkungen vorzubeugen, bedarf der Waldbesitzer der Genehmigung der nach Landesrecht zuständigen Stelle, soweit nicht zur Sicherheit der Waldbesucher oder zum Schutz des Waldes, z. B. bei Maßnahmen zur Waldbrandbekämpfung, Sofortmaßnahmen geboten sind. Die Genehmigung ist nur befristet zu erteilen und kann erforderlichenfalls verlängert werden.

Absatz 5 stellt klar, daß andere öffentlich rechtliche Vorschriften, die ein Betreten des Waldes gestatten oder das Betreten des Waldes einschränken oder solche Einschränkungen zulassen, unberührt bleiben. Unverändert bestehen bleiben etwa die Vorschriften über das Betretungsrecht in Gesetzen über statistische Erhebungen, das Betretungsverbot für militärische Sicherheitsbereiche und die sonstigen Befugnisse nach dem Gesetz über die Anwendung unmittelbaren Zwanges und die Ausübung besonderer Befugnisse durch Soldaten der Bundeswehr und zivile Wachpersonen sowie Bestimmungen über Manöver und andere Übungen im Bundesleistungsgesetz und die sich aus den völkerrechtlichen Vereinbarungen im Zusammenhang mit der Stationierung ausländischer Streitkräfte in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ergebenden Regelungen. 

Privatrechtliche Abmachungen über die Einräumung oder die Eingrenzung der Befugnis, fremde Grundstücke zu betreten, werden in Absatz 5 nicht angesprochen; insoweit gelten die Bestimmungen des Privatrechts. _

Für radfahrende Wanderer oder Radfahrer war es nach dieser Begründung nun nicht mehr möglich das Radfahren allein durch Abgrenzung vom "Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen" dem "Betreten" in Absatz 1 zuzuordnen, da das "Fahren" nun neben dem Reiten, Zelten und Aufstellen von Wohnwagen in Absatz 2 eigens geregelt war:

_§ 12 
Betreten des Waldes 
(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist auf eigene Gefahr gestattet. Ausgenommen sind Forstkulturen, Forstdickungen, Saatkämpe, Pflanzgärten, Naturverjüngungen, forst- und jagdwirtschaftliche Einrichtungen. 

(2) Reiten, *Fahren*, Zelten und Abstellen von Wohnwagen sind im Wald nur gestattet, soweit hierfür eine besondere Befugnis vorliegt oder Wege und sonstige Flächen dazu besonders bestimmt sind. 

(3) Die nach Landesrecht zuständige Behörde kann, soweit es zur Waldbrandverhütung oder zum Schutz der wildlebenden Tiere erforderlich ist, für bestimmte Waldgebiete die Befugnis zum Betreten des Waldes nach Absatz 1 einschränken. 

(4) Der Waldbesitzer kann den Zutritt zu bestimmten Waldflächen aus wichtigen Gründen des Forstschutzes, der Wald- oder Wildbewirtschaftung oder zum Schutz der Waldbesucher ausschließen oder beschränken. Er bedarf hierfür der Genehmigung der nach Landesrecht zuständigen Behörde. Die Genehmigung darf nur befristet erteilt werden. Maßnahmen, die zum Schutz der Waldbesucher oder des Waldes sofort getroffen werden müssen, bedürfen keiner Genehmigung. 

(5) Andere Vorschriften des öffentlichen Rechts, die das Betreten des Waldes gestatten, dieses Betreten einschränken oder solche Einschränkungen zulassen, bleiben unberührt. _

Das Ziel die Bereiche Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege während des 6. Bundestags in die konkurrierende Gesetzgebungskompetenz zu überführen hatte im Bundesrat keine Mehrheit gefunden. So äußerte der Bundesrat in seiner Stellungnahme erneut Bedenken, ob diese Regelungen im Rahmen der Rahmengesetzgebung noch Raum für landesrechtliche Vorschriften mit substantiellem Gehalt ließen. Diese Bedenken könnten nur durch eine Umgestaltung u. a. des § 12 behoben werden.

Aber auch Inhaltlich sah der Bundesrat Änderungs- und insbesondere bezüglich des Radfahrens Klarstellungsbedarf:

_Eine Beschränkung des Rechts zum Betreten des Waldes auf den Zweck der Erholung ist nicht kontrollierbar; es ist deshalb darauf zu verzichten. 

Ein generelles Betretungsverbot für Forstdickungen erscheint nicht notwendig. 

Im Interesse der Walderhaltung in den waldarmen Ländern ist es sachlich geboten, das Betretungsrecht grundsätzlich auf die *Waldwege aller Art* zu beschränken und den Ländern die Möglichkeit zu geben, in bestimmten Gebieten dieses Betretungsrecht zu erweitern (z. B. durch die Ausweisung von unbeschränkt betretbaren Erholungswäldern) und die Kontrolle einschränkender Maßnahmen abweichend zu gestalten. 

Das Betretungsrecht findet seine Grenze an den Rechten der anderen (Gemeinverträglichkeit). 

Es erscheint angebracht, *die Benutzung für das Radfahren und das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen ausdrücklich klarzustellen. *

Im übrigen stellt die Fassung den Rahmencharakter der Vorschrift sicher. _

Da es nicht zu kontrollieren sei, sollte das Betreten nach Vorstellung des Bundesrats nicht mehr nur zu Erholungszwecken gestattet sein. Soweit es nun für waldarme Bundesländer eine Möglichkeit zum Beschränken des Betretens auf Waldwege aller Art eröffnete, bezog es sich damit wohl lediglich auf die Unterscheidung zwischen öffentlichen und privaten Wegen. Die Version des Bundesrats enthielt dann auch erstmals für das Bundeswaldgesetz eine konkrete Regelung zum Radfahren und dessen Beschränkung auf Waldwege. Zudem fügte er das Prinzip der Gemeinverträglichkeit, das wir bereits als Schranke des Grundrechts auf Erholung in der Freien Natur aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV kennen und in Art. 21 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG 1973 konkretisiert wurde, mit einem neuen Absatz 2 in § 12 ein.

Nach Meinung des Bundesrats sei daher § 12 wie folgt zu fassen gewesen:
_„§ 12 
Betreten des Waldes 
(1) Das Betreten des Waldes ist auf eigene Gefahr gestattet. Ausgenommen sind Forstkulturen, Saatkämpe, Pflanzgärten, Naturverjüngungen, forst- und jagdwirtschaftliche Einrichtungen sowie Waldflächen während der Durchführung von Forstarbeiten. Durch Landesgesetz können weitere Arten von Flächen von der Betretungsbefugnis ausgenommen werden; in Ländern mit einer Bewaldung unter 10 vom Hundert der Landesfläche kann *das Betreten auf Waldwege aller Art* beschränkt werden. 

(2) Wer den Wald aufsucht, hat sich so zu verhalten, daß die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht gestört und die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt wird.

(3) *Absatz 1 Satz 1 und Absatz 2 gelten sinngemäß auch für das Radfahren und das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen auf Waldwegen.* Reiten, Fahren, Zelten und Abstellen von Wohnwagen sind im Wald nur gestattet, soweit hierfür eine besondere Befugnis vorliegt oder Wege und sonstige Flächen dazu besonders bestimmt sind. Durch Landesgesetz können weitere Benutzungsarten untersagt werden. 

(4) Die nach Landesrecht zuständige Behörde kann, soweit es zur Waldbrandverhütung oder zum Schutz der wildlebenden Tiere und wildwachsenden Pflanzen erforderlich ist, für bestimmte Waldgebiete die Befugnis zum Betreten des Waldes nach Absatz 1 einschränken. 

(5) Der Waldbesitzer kann den Zutritt zu bestimmten Waldflächen aus wichtigen Gründen des Forstschutzes, der Wald- oder Wildbewirtschaftung oder zum Schutz der Waldbesucher ausschließen oder beschränken. Er bedarf hierfür der Genehmigung der nach Landesrecht zuständigen Behörde. Die Genehmigung darf nur befristet erteilt werden. Maßnahmen, die zum Schutz der Waldbesucher oder des Waldes sofort getroffen werden müssen, bedürfen keiner Genehmigung. 

(6) Das Nähere regeln die Länder; sie können weitere Ausnahmen von der Genehmigungspflicht nach Absatz 5 zulassen. Andere Vorschriften des öffentlichen Rechts, die das Betreten des Waldes gestatten, dieses Betreten einschränken oder solche Einschränkungen zulassen, bleiben unberührt." _

Die Bundesregierung widersprach der Auffassung des Bundesrates zum Bundeswaldgesetz insgesamt in mehreren Punkte, stimmte dessen Vorschlag zum Betreten des Waldes mit der Maßgabe zu, dass § 12 wie folgt gefaßt wird:

_,,§ 12 
Betreten des Waldes 
(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erolung ist auf eigene Gefahr gestattet. Ausgenomen sind Forstkulturen, Saatkämpe, Pflanzgärten, Naturverjüngungen, forst- und jagdwirtschaftliche Einrichtungen sowie Waldflächen während der Durchführung von Forstarbeiten. Durch Landesgesetz können aus wichtigen Gründen der Wald- oder Wildbewirtschaftung weitere Arten von Waldflächen von der Betretungsbefugnis ausgenommen werden; in Ländern mit einer Bewaldung unter 10 vom Hundert der Landesfläche kann das Betreten auf Waldwege aller Art beschränkt werden. 

(2) Absatz 1 gilt sinngemäß auch für das Radfahren und das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen auf Waldwegen. Sonstiges Fahren, Reiten, Zelten und Abstellen von Wohnwagen sind im Wald insoweit gestattet, als hierfür eine besondere Befugnis vorliegt oder Wege und sonstige Flächen dazu besonders bestimmt sind. Durch Landesgesetz können weitere Benutzungsarten geregelt werden. 

(3) Wer gemäß den Absätzen 1 und 2 den Wald aufsucht, hat sich so zu verhalten, daß die Erholung der anderen Waldbesucher, die wildlebenden Tiere und ihre Lebensstätten sowie die Wald- und Wildbewirtschaftung nicht mehr als unvermeidbar gestört oder auf andere Weise beeinträchtigt werden. 

(4) Die nach Landesrecht zuständige Behörde kann, soweit es zur Waldbrandverhütung oder zum Schutz der wildlebenden Tiere erforderlich ist, für bestimmte Waldgebiete die Befugnisse zum Betreten des Waldes nach Absatz 1 einschränken. 

(5) Der Waldbesitzer kann den Zutritt zu bestimmten Waldflächen aus wichtigen Gründen des Forstschutzes, der Wald- oder Wildbewirtschaftung oder zum Schutz der Waldbesucher ausschließen oder beschränken. Es bedarf hierfür der Genehmigung der nach Landesrecht zuständigen Behörde. Die Genehmigung darf nur befristet erteilt werden. Maßnahmen, die zum Schutz der Waldbesucher oder des Waldes sofort getroffen werden müssen, bedürfen keiner Genehmigung.

(6) Andere Vorschriften des öffentlichen Rechts, die das Betreten des Waldes gestatten, dieses Betreten einschränken oder solche Einschränkungen zulassen, bleiben unberührt. Das gilt nicht für Vorschriften des öffentlichen Rechts, die das Betreten des Waldes zu Erholungszwecken regeln, soweit sie das Betreten über die Absätze 1 bis 5 hinaus einschränken." _

Die vorgenommenen Änderungen begründete die Bundesregierung in ihrer Gegenäußerung wie folgt:

_Die Bundesregierung ist der Auffasung, daß das Betreten des Waldes nur zum Zwecke der Erholung gestattet werden soll, damit offensichtliche Mißbräuche der Betretungsregelung, wie z. B. das Betreten des Waldes zu gewerblichen Zwecken, ausgeschlossen werden. 
Das Einfügen des vom Bundesrat vorgeschlagenen Absatzes 2 in abgeänderter Form als neuer Absatz 3 soll klarstellen, daß das dort normierte Verhaltensgebot für alle Waldbesucher gilt, die den Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung aufsuchen. Im übrigen sollen die vorgenommenen Änderungen sicherstellen, daß das Verhaltensgebot sich nicht nur auf Störungen, sondern auch auf sonstige  Beeinträchtigungen bezieht und auch den wildlebenden Tieren einschließlich ihrer Lebensstätten und der Wildbewirtschaftung zugute kommt. 
Die Änderung und Ergänzung des vom Bundesrat vorgeschlagenen Absatzes 6 erscheinen nach der Übernahme des vom Bundesrat vorgeschlagenen Absatzes 1 erforderlich; sie haben zum Ziel, die Vorschrift des § 12 im Interesse der Rechtssicherheit und der Rechtseinheit zu einer abschließenden Regelung auszugestalten. Die übrigen Änderungen und Ergänzungen dienen der Berichtigung oder Klarstellung. _

Dieser Entwurf grenzte nun das Radfahren und Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen vom "sonstigen Fahren" ab und beschränkte diese Erholungsformen auf Waldwege. Da die "Krankenfahrstühle" erstmals bezüglich des Betretungsrechts im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz erwähnt werden, darf davon ausgegangen werden, dass man sich an den bayerischen Regelungen anlehnte, ohne allerdings deren Regelungsgehalt erfasst zu haben.

Neben der Gemeinverträglichkeit wurde im neugefassten Absatz 3 dieses Entwurfs nun auch die Eigentümer- und Naturverträglichkeit mit aufgenommen. Diese Fassung ähnelt Art. 21 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG in der Fassung von 1998 (seit 2010 Art. 26 Abs. 2).

_Art. 26 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG
Bei der Ausübung des Rechts nach Abs. 1 ist jedermann verpflichtet, mit Natur und Landschaft pfleglich umzugehen. Dabei ist auf die Belange der Grundstückseigentümer und Nutzungsberechtigten Rücksicht zu nehmen. Die Rechtsausübung anderer darf nicht verhindert oder mehr als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar beeinträchtigt werden (Gemeinverträglichkeit)._

Trotz der Bemühungen der damaligen Bundesregierung und des Bundesrats im Vorfeld der parlamentarischen Beratungen, waren das nicht die letzten Fassungen zum "Betreten des Waldes" und wie wir heute wissen, blieb bis zur Verabschiedung des Bundeswaldgesetzes 1975 von den Entwürfen in Drucksache 7/889, wie auch das Bundesverfassungsgericht in seinem Urteil zum "Reiten im Walde" 1989 feststellte, kaum etwas übrig.


----------



## codit (29. Dezember 2014)

@Sun on Tour : ich finde ja gut, dass Du uns hier an Deiner Jura-Kompetenz teilhaben lässt. Aber warum soll ich mir das Juristengeschwurbel durchlesen? Hilft doch nicht wirklich beim Lösen irgendwelcher Probleme.


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Dezember 2014)

@codit: Hier die Zusammenfassung dieses Threads in meinem Beitrag von heute 19:42.

Beste Grüße nach Hessen


----------



## codit (29. Dezember 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> @codit: Hier die Zusammenfassung dieses Threads in meinem Beitrag von heute 19:42.
> Beste Grüße nach Hessen


Hallo @Sun on Tour , ich schätze Deine Beiträge in der Regel wirklich sehr. Der von Dir verlinkte Faden (bzw. Deine Argumentation dort) findet auch meine volle Zustimmung! Ich sehe aber den Zusammenhang zu diesem Thread nicht wirklich. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich Ing bin-


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Dezember 2014)

Das Betretungsrecht in Bayern wurde durch verschiedene Ereignisse in der Vergangenheit zu einem Puzzle (hier geprochen wie geschrieben), das sich nur lösen lässt, wenn man die Geschichte kennt und verstanden hat. 
Im nächsten Beitrag gibt es hier ein erstes Mal ein wirklich großes Teil dieses Puzzles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (30. Dezember 2014)

codit schrieb:


> @Sun on TourAber warum soll ich mir das Juristengeschwurbel durchlesen? Hilft doch nicht wirklich beim Lösen irgendwelcher Probleme.



Es ist leider keine Seltenheit, dass von amtlicher Seite (z. B. Forstbehörden) oder auch von privater Seite (z. B. Waldbesitzern) die geltende Rechtslage verzerrt oder sogar falsch dargestellt wird. Das können wir als Betroffene ignorieren, so lange es uns nicht selbst trifft. Wir können es auch einfach schlucken, weil wir es nicht besser wissen. Oder wir befassen uns mit unseren Rechten und ihren Grundlagen und nehmen nicht mehr alles hin, sondern geben Kontra. Das machen immer mehr Mountainbiker und aus den berühmt berüchtigten Hinterzimmern wissen wir mittlerweile, dass die eine oder andere Behörde den guten alten Zeiten, als man uns noch ganz einfach einen Bären aufbinden konnte, sehnsuchtsvoll nachtrauert. Das Wissen um die Rechtslage und unsere Rechte führt zwar nicht immer und überall zum Erfolg, hat aber gelegentlich auch schon die eine oder andere Behörde - in Hessen sogar eine ganze Regierungskoalition - zum Umdenken veranlasst. Insofern hat die Befassung mit "Juristengeschwurbel" durchaus ihren Sinn.

Um seine Rechte zu wahren, muss man sie kennen und verstehen. Dazu gehört auch die Frage, wie das geltende Recht entstanden ist. Selbstverständlich ist die Befassung damit aber freiwillig  Noch mehr "Juristengeschwurbel" gibt es Übrigens auf der DIMB Homepage, u. a. hier

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage
http://www.dimb.de/mediathek/veroeffentlichungen

zu lesen.


----------



## codit (30. Dezember 2014)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Es ist leider keine Seltenheit, dass von amtlicher Seite (z. B. Forstbehörden) oder auch von privater Seite (z. B. Waldbesitzern) die geltende Rechtslage verzerrt oder sogar falsch dargestellt wird. Das können wir als Betroffene ignorieren, so lange es uns nicht selbst trifft. Wir können es auch einfach schlucken, weil wir es nicht besser wissen. Oder wir befassen uns mit unseren Rechten und ihren Grundlagen und nehmen nicht mehr alles hin, sondern geben Kontra. Das machen immer mehr Mountainbiker und aus den berühmt berüchtigten Hinterzimmern wissen wir mittlerweile, dass die eine oder andere Behörde den guten alten Zeiten, als man uns noch ganz einfach einen Bären aufbinden konnte, sehnsuchtsvoll nachtrauert. Das Wissen um die Rechtslage und unsere Rechte führt zwar nicht immer und überall zum Erfolg, hat aber gelegentlich auch schon die eine oder andere Behörde - in Hessen sogar eine ganze Regierungskoalition - zum Umdenken veranlasst. Insofern hat die Befassung mit "Juristengeschwurbel" durchaus ihren Sinn.
> 
> Um seine Rechte zu wahren, muss man sie kennen und verstehen. Dazu gehört auch die Frage, wie das geltende Recht entstanden ist. Selbstverständlich ist die Befassung damit aber freiwillig  Noch mehr "Juristengeschwurbel" gibt es Übrigens auf der DIMB Homepage, u. a. hier
> 
> ...



o.k. akzeptiert und (hoffentlich) verstanden!

Grüße
codit


----------



## tane (30. Dezember 2014)

ICH FORDERE DEN ANSCHLUSS ÖSTERREICHS AN BAYERN!!!!!


----------



## beuze1 (30. Dezember 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Im nächsten Beitrag gibt es hier ein erstes Mal ein wirklich großes Teil dieses Puzzles.



So groß müsste es gar nicht sein, 3-4 griffig Sätze um zu erklären wieso das ein oder andere Verboten Schild nicht rechtens ist und ich eben doch "DA" biken darf würden mir reichen!
Oder soll ich mir das gesamte  Juristengeschwurbel* zu Hause ausdrucken und damit bei der nächsten Diskussion auf dem Trail den Herr-Oberförster totschmeisen.

* codit

:


----------



## TTT (30. Dezember 2014)

3-4 griffige Sätze findest Du in der Petition, auf der Dimb-Homepage, auf OpenTrails etc.
Warum muß man etwas zum 100sten Mal trivial darstellen, nur weil sich die Meisten nicht in der Tiefe mit etwas beschäftigen wollen? Wer mit der Bild zufrieden ist, sollte doch anderen zugestehen, die Süddeutsche oder Frankfurter Allgemeine zu lesen...

@Sun on Tour
Bitte so weitermachen! Das ist hochspannend!


----------



## trackspeed80 (30. Dezember 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ICH FORDERE DEN ANSCHLUSS ÖSTERREICHS AN BAYERN!!!!!



Dafür, und selbst meine östereichischen Freunde wären dabei

mia san mia


----------



## HelmutK (30. Dezember 2014)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Oder soll ich mir das gesamte  Juristengeschwurbel* zu Hause ausdrucken und damit bei der nächsten Diskussion auf dem Trail den Herr-Oberförster totschmeisen.



Letzteres vielleicht nicht, aber ein Ausdruck des für das jeweilige Bundesland geltenden Betretungsrechts (sind ja nur ganz wenige Paragraphen) kann schon mal in der Diskussion auf dem Trail ganz hilfreich sein  

Nur mal so als Beispiel: In NRW wird immer wieder behauptet, man dürfe im Wald nur auf "befestigten" Wegen mit dem Rad/Mountainbike fahren und das stünde so im Gesetz. Hat man sich aber als in NRW fahrender Mountainbiker vorher mal hier http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/316-die-rechtslage-in-nordrhein-westfalen durchgekämpft, dann weiß man nicht nur, dass das so gar nicht im Gesetz steht, sondern auch, was die Gerichte dazu sagen und wie das alles zu verstehen ist, kann Kompetenz demonstrieren und qualifiziert Kontra geben. Allzu viel lesen und ggf. ausdrucken muss man dafür nicht und zusammengefaltet nimmt es auch nicht so viel Platz im Tourenrucksack ein 

Was ist besser: Sich auf dem Trail Belehrungen über die Rechtslage anzuhören und erst hinterher zu Hause festzustellen, dass man verarscht wurde und sich dann darüber ärgern oder selbstbewußt sagen zu können, dass man es besser weiß und sogar sofort beweisen kann?


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Dezember 2014)

Bevor ich mich eingehend mit dem Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz von 1973 befasse, möchte ich noch einen ganz kurzen Blick auf den "Gesetzentwurf zur Ausführung des Artikel 141 Absatz 3 BV" (Drucksache 7/224) einiger Abgeordneter vom 25. Februar 1971 werfen.

Dort finden sich nämlich unter anderem zwei Details die durchaus erwähnenswert sind:

_Artikel 2
Inhalt des Grundrechts
(1) Das Grundrecht gestattet grundsätzlich
...
3. das Gehen, Radfahren und Reiten auf *allen* Straßen und Wegen in der freien Natur;
... _

Der Entwurf machte eigentlich schon deutlich, dass in Ausübung des Grundrechts das Radfahren auf allen Wegen erlaubt, sowie eine gemeinsame Nutzung aller Wege in der Natur selbstverständlich ist. Bemerkenswert ist auch, dass das Reiten hier bereits unter das Grundrecht auf Erholung in der freien Natur fiel. Das wird später noch eine große Rolle in diesem Thread spielen.

_Artikel 5
Reitverbote
Die Eigentümer und Besitzer von in Anspruch genommenen Grundstücken können *das Reiten* auf Reitwege beschränken, wenn dies aus Gründen der Sicherheit anderer Erholungssuchender oder zum Schutze des Bodens notwendig ist._

Aufschlussreich ist auch, dass keine Einschränkungen des Radfahrens aus den o.g. Gründen für erforderlich gehalten werden, was auch dem Ergebnis aller Studien zu diesem Themenbereichen entspricht, besonders eindrucksvoll z. B. in der Konfliktanalyse aus 2006 (S. 127):

_Eine von den Mountainbikern ausgehende gesundheitliche Gefährdung der Wanderer durch Begegnungen wird relativiert: "Also das halte ich persönlich jetzt subjektiv für einen Witz, muss ich ihnen ehrlich sagen" (SWV)._

Eine solche Aussage 2006 vom Schwarzwaldverein spricht Bände.


Im Laufe des Gesetzgebungsverfahrens zum Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz wurde dieser Gesetzentwurf im März 1973 zurückgenommen bzw. hatte sich erledigt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. Dezember 2014)

Bisher beschäftigte sich dieser Thread vorwiegend mit der Zeit vor Inkrafttreten des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes. Mehrere Anläufe im Bund hatten bislang noch zu keinen Bundeswaldgesetz geführt und auch in Bayern war die Erholung in der freien Natur noch nicht einfachrechtlich geregelt worden.

Mit dem Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz von 1973 (Drucksache 7/3007) war es endlich soweit:

_Im IV. Abschnitt sollen die wichtigsten Betätigungen des in Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV gewährleisteten Grundrechts näher ausgestaltet werden, ohne daß damit eine verbindliche Auslegung dieses Verfassungsartikels gegeben werden soll. _

Die große Bedeutung dieser nach wie vor geltenden Regelungen ist der Begründung der Bayerischen Staatsregierung zum Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz 2011 vom 06.10.2010 (Drucksache 16/5872) zu Art. 26 zu entnehmen:

_Zu Art. 26
... *Dieser Abschnitt hat sich seit seiner Einführung 1973 bewährt* und war Vorbild für zahlreiche Naturschutzgesetze anderer Länder. *Die Regelungen befrieden auf der einen Seite Konflikte zwischen Erholungsuchenden untereinander sowie auch im Verhältnis zu Grundeigentümern und gewährleisten auf der anderen Seite einen pfleglichen Umgang mit der Natur.*_

Der bayerische Gesetzgeber hatte 1973 Regelungen zum Betretungsrecht geschaffen, die durch ihre Systematik bürger- und anwenderfreundlich sind, sowie für Rechtssicherheit und Rechtsfrieden sorgten. Danach war die Rechtslage auch ziemlich klar.

Wie die Bayerische Staatsregierung 2010 nochmals feststellte hatten sich diese Regelungen seither nicht wesentlich geändert. Dennoch war es ihr bzw. dem Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Gesundheit nicht möglich auf die Anfrage des Abgeordneten Günther Felbinger vom 27.06.2011 (Drucksache 16/9467) was unter dem Begriff „geeigneter Weg“ zu verstehen sei, wenigstens eine Antwort zu geben, die mit der Rechtsprechung (insbes. Urteil d. VG Regensburg, Az. RO 11 K 97.1188 vom 26. Januar 1999) oder der Literatur, wenn schon nicht mit den Regelungen des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes, in Einklang steht. Hier hätten wir dann schon mal mindestens drei Meinungen. Mehr dazu dann zu gegebener Zeit.

Im Folgenden wird sich dieser Thread mit dem aktuell geltenden Recht befassen und wie es dazu kam, dass sich die dem Gesetz immer noch innewohnende Rechtsklarheit heute in der Literatur und der Rechtsanwendung nur noch vereinzelt wiederfindet. Um diese Entwicklung darzustellen bleibt der Thread vorwiegend in der chronologischen Abfolge der Ereignisse und wird dabei immer wieder einen Blick auf relevante Urteile, Studien und andere Fundstücke werfen, die diese Entwicklung begleitet haben.


----------



## dickerbert (2. Januar 2015)

So, jetzt habe ich den Thread auch wieder aufgeholt. Ganz schön viel Text, aber sehr interessant!
Eine Bitte noch: Könntest du das was du blau machst auch kursiv schreiben? Bei der Anzeige über Tapatalk bleibt der Text schwarz und es ist schwerlich zu unterscheiden was Zitat ist und was von dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (2. Januar 2015)

Als am 2. August 1972 der Entwurf eines Gesetzes über den Schutz der Natur, die Pflege der Landschaft und die Erholung in der freien Natur (Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz - BayNatSchG) dem Landtag vorgelegt wurde (Drucksache 7/3007), galt auf dem Gebiet des Naturschutzes noch das ehemalige Reichsnaturschutzgesetz von 1935 (mit einigen zwischenzeitlichen Modifikationen). Aufgrund der bereits angesprochenen Problematik und Ungewissheit im Hinblick auf die Entwicklungen bei der Gesetzgebungskompetenz im Bund erschien es Bayern angesichts der ständig wachsenden Belastungen für Natur und Landschaft nicht vertretbar, die Entwicklung auf Bundesebene länger abzuwarten.

Neben Themen des Natur- und Landschaftsschutzes sollte bei der Gesetzgebung schließlich auch _die Tatsache berücksichtigt werden, dass die Allgemeinheit in verstärktem Maße Natur und Landschaft erleben will. Gerade die Funktion der Landschaft als Erholungsraum würde in Zukunft immer größere Bedeutung erlangen. Das durch Art. 141 Abs. 3 der Bayerischen Verfassung verbürgte Grundrecht auf Genuss der Naturschönheiten und Erholung in der freien Natur sollte praktikabler gemacht und daher durchsetzbar gestaltet werden._

Sehen wir uns daher mal an wie die Regelung entstanden ist, die seit 1973 das Radfahren in der freien Natur vorwiegend bestimmt und später dann auch wie der bayerische Gesetzgeber die Schranken des Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV (tatsächlich) konkretisiert hatte und mit welchen Regelungen er Rechtssicherheit vermitteln und vor allem Rechtsfrieden erreichen wollte.

Der ursprüngliche Entwurf von 1972 zum "Radfahren auf Wegen" unterschied sich nur wenig von der beschlossenen Fassung, die dann am 1. August 1973 in Kraft trat und auch von der Fassung, die seit der Novelle 1982 unverändert gilt:

Artikel 16 (Entwurf 1972)
Benutzung von Wegen zum Wandern und Radfahren
_(1) Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege hierfür eignen, mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft fahren. _

Artikel 23 (BayNatSchG 1973)
Benutzung von Wegen zum Wandern und Radfahren
_(1) Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft, *sowie Krankenfahrstühlen* mit Elektromotor fahren. _

Artikel 28 (BayNatSchG 2011 - 1982 und 1998 noch Art. 23)
Benutzung von Wegen; Markierungen
_(1) Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, *reiten* und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. _

Obwohl die Unterschiede dieser drei Fassungen marginal sind, enthalten sie den Schlüssel das große Missverständnis um diese Norm aufzuklären. Denn wie fragte noch der Abgeordnete Felbinger 2011: _"Im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz (BayNatSchG), Teil 6, Artikel 28 Absatz 1 wird erneut der Begriff „geeignete Wege“ genannt, was ist darunter zu verstehen?" _

Jetzt muss ich der Geschichte doch etwas vorgreifen: Der Begriff "geeignete Wege" war noch nie in einem Art. 28 enthalten; er wurde 1998 in Art. 25 Abs. 2, dem heutigen Art. 30 BayNatSchG eingefügt und findet sich seit 2005 auch in Art. 13 Abs. 4 BayWaldG. Wie er jeweils dorthin gekommen ist, weshalb eine verfassungskonforme und mittlerweile wohl auch vom Bayerischen Umweltministerium so gesehene Anwendung dieser Vorschriften zu keiner anderen Rechtslage als 1973 führt (was übrigens nie bestritten wurde), wird dann zu gegebener Zeit wieder Thema sein. Halten wir deshalb einfach mal, wie im Gesetzentwurf 2010, fest, dass sich seit 1973 für Radfahrer nichts geändert hat.

Mögliche Missverständnisse gehen insbesondere auf Formulierungen in der Begründung zur Novelle 1982 und in dessen Folge insbesondere auf das Urteil des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs vom 17.01.1983, jeweils hinsichtlich des *Reitens*, zurück. Leider bezieht sich der größte Teil der Autoren unreflektiert auf dieses Urteil, was konkret dazu führt, dass die Rechtslage, wie sie seit 1973 gilt, seither in der Literatur kaum noch korrekt wiedergegeben wird. Zum Teil wiedersprechen sich die Autoren insbesondere durch die Unterscheidung der Rechtslage zum Radfahren und Reiten auch noch selbst.

Ein bekanntes Beispiel hierfür ist die Seite der Bayerischen Forstverwaltung bzw. des Bayersichen Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten: Erholung und Freizeit im Wald, mit der sich dieser Thread dann später noch eigens beschäftigen wird.
Obwohl die Rechtsgrundlage zum Radfahren und Reiten identisch ist (siehe oben), werden die Regelungen zu den beiden Erholungsformen gänzlich unterschiedlich dargestellt. Dies lässt nur den Schluss zu, dass mindestens eine Ausführung nicht korrekt sein kann - tatsächlich ist es dort keine. Schon wieder haben wir mindestens drei Meinungen.

Zurück zum BayNatSchG 1973:
Aus der Gesetzesbegründung:
_Angesichts des umfassenden Betretungsrechts nach Art.15 hat Art.16. für den Wanderer keine allzu große Bedeutung, ..._
_Ein echtes Bedürfnis besteht für eine ausdrückliche Zulassung des Radfahrens auf Privatwegen. _
Der Kommentar Engelhardt (Rd.Nr. 4 zu Art. 28) folgert bezüglich des Wanderns übrigens genau das Gegenteil:
_Essentiell ist das Recht, auf Privatwegen zu Fuß zu gehen, in Absatz 1 Satz 1 als „wandern“ bezeichnet, ..._

Abgesehen davon, dass sich in Art. 28 Abs.1  Satz 1 BayNatschG 2011 der Systematik des Art. 27. Abs. Satz 2 BayNatSchG folgend gerade keine Schranke des Grundrechts konkretisiert, folgte in der 2. Lesung am 17.07.1973 (Plenarprotokoll Drucksache 7/69) die Klarstellung:

_Artikel 23. Dazu liegt Abänderungsantrag der SPD vor gemäß Ziffer 6.
(Abg. Dr. Kaub: Zur Klarstellung!) 
Darüber besteht völlige Klarheit, der Antrag ist zu übernehmen, da ist ein Fehler unterlaufen. Zweifelsohne darf jeder als Privatmann in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege eignen, mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft fahren. Dann hat man hinzugefügt „ausgenommen Krankenfahrstühle mit Elektromotor“. Man hat also den nicht geschriebenen Zwischensatz, daß Motorfahrzeuge verboten
sind, dazugedacht. Man hat aber nur festlegen wollen, *wer fahren darf*, also muß es heißen „und“ oder „sowie“. Ich würde empfehlen, daß es heißt: „und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, für Fahrzeuge ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühle mit Elektromotor fahren. Dem Fußgänger gebührt der Vorrang.“ Sie sind damit einverstanden?_

Damit stellte der Gesetzgeber klar, dass er niemals im Sinn hatte, das Betretungsrecht über die Formulierung "soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen" zu beschränken. Vor allem ist es in dem Zusammenhang unvorstellbar, dass der bayerische Gesetzgeber gerade Nutzern von Krankenfahrstühlen den Zugang zur Natur mit dieser Formulierung erschweren wollte. Aus dem Kontext ergibt sich vielmehr, dass Rollstuhlfahrer damit auskommen müssen, aus faktischen Gründen einen Weg nicht befahren zu können und keinen Anspruch gegenüber den Grundeigentümer geltend machen können, den Weg in einen für sie geeigneten Zustand zu versetzen, um ihnen den Naturgenuss dort zu ermöglichen.

Ausgerechnet einen Kommentar zum Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (Ulf Marziku/ Thomas Wilrich, RdNr. 5 zu § 56) kann die korrekte Bedeutung noch entnommen werden.

Wikipedia führt im Artikel zur Barrierefreiheit aus: „Da es die vielfältigsten Behinderungen gibt, ist Barrierefreiheit lediglich ein Ideal, dem sich die Realität nur annähern kann. Insbesondere die Natur selbst schafft immer wieder Barrieren, die auch von nicht behinderten Menschen nur schwer zu überwinden sind. Alle durch Leistungseinschränkungen bewirkten Handicaps durch technische Maßnahmen zu kompensieren ist unmöglich, widerspräche zudem auch anderen Idealen (z. B. dem der Naturnähe: Alle Wanderwege behindertengerecht herzurichten könnte auch als Verschandelung der Natur bewertet werden).“

Für das Radfahren ergibt sich nichts anderes. Martin Burgi führt in Erholung in der freien Natur entsprechend Folgendes aus: _lm übrigen müssen die Wege für die Ausübung der jeweiligen Benutzungsart geeignet sein (vgl. z.B. § 37 Abs. 3 NatSchG BW), weshalb dem Fahrer eines Mountain-Bikes mehr Wege offenstehen dürften als dem "normalen" Radfahrer. _ Vor allem ergibt sich für den nicht seltenen Fall, dass jemand einen Weg für das Radfahren ungeeignet hielte und dieser dennoch befahren würde, dem Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV hierfür keine Schranke immanent wäre, die das Grundrecht diesbezüglich einschränken würde. Hier gilt eher die nicht justiziable Bergsteigerweisheit, die Preuss´sche Grundregel "Das Können ist des Dürfens Maß". Die Schranken des Grundrechts hat der Gesetzgeber eigens an anderer Stelle konkretisiert.

Zudem enthielt Art. 33 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG (heute Art. 37) tatsächlich schon seit 1973 die Formulierung:
_Außerdem sollen *geeignete Wege* und Flächen für den Reitsport bereitgestellt werden._
Auch hier hatte der Gesetzgeber nicht die Natur-, Eigentümer- und Gemeinverträglich des Reitens im Sinn, sondern vor allem die Bereitstellung von Wegen und Flächen, die aufgrund ihrer Bodenbeschaffenheit insbesondere auch den Pferden zuträglich sein sollten, um so dem Reitsport gerecht zu werden.

Des Weiteren sei noch darauf hingewiesen, dass bereits rein sprachlich das Wort "eignen" immer einen Bezug braucht. In Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 und Art. 37 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG bezieht es sich ausschießlich auf die genannten Erholungsformen und schließt damit klar jede Bedeutungserweiterung aus. Zwischenzeitlich werden aber sämtliche immanente Schranken des Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV entgegen der Systematik des Gesetzes in dieses Wörtchen implementiert. 

So findet sich z. B. im Kommentar "Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz" (2007) von Christian Tausch vom Bayerischen Landesamts für Umwelt (LfU), folgende Erklärung:
_Während Fußgänger alle Privatwege benutzen dürfen, gilt dieses Recht nicht für Fahrzeuge mit Motorkraft und nur eingeschränkt für Reiter, nicht motorisierte Fahrzeuge und Krankenfahrstühle mit oder ohne Antrieb. Diese dürfen nur geeignete Wege nutzen, *wobei die Eignung alle Aspekte einer natur- und eigentumsverträglichen sowie sicheren Nutzung einschließt*. Der Eigentümer muss die danach zulässige Nutzung und die damit verbundene Abnutzung seines Wegs dulden._

Unter diesen Voraussetzungen hätte sich der Gesetzgeber aber die Mühen der einfachrechtlichen Ausgestaltung des Grundrechts auch sparen können, denn durch diese Auslegung, die die Konkretisierung der Schranken im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz ignoriert, ist man der Rechtssicherheit so nah wie vor 1973 und der Rechtsfrieden sogar zerstört, wie die fortdauernde Kontroverse um die Eigenschaften von Wegen im Hinblick auf die Formulierung ", soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen" aus Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG belegen. Dabei wollte der Gesetzgeber doch das durch Art. 141 Abs. 3 der Bayerischen Verfassung verbürgte Grundrecht auf Genuss der Naturschönheiten und Erholung in der freien Natur praktikabler und daher durchsetzbar gestalten, was ihm eigentlich auch gelungen war.


----------



## Jojo10 (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo @Sun on Tour

Diskussion hier.
Meine Fragen hier.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Januar 2015)

Ableitung: was (durch Rollstuhlfahrer oder Biker) befahren werden kann, ist geeignet.
Was nicht befahrbar ist,  -und hier ist bei allem Respekt der Biker im Vorteil- wird geschoben und dann fällt man als schiebender Biker unter die Fußgänger.

So wäre doch alles gut.


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. Januar 2015)

Der Gesetzgeber erachtete das Recht zur Nutzung von Privatwegen wohl eher als unproblematisch und dürfte deshalb überhaupt keine Notwendigkeit gesehen haben in Art. 23 Abs. 1 Satz 1 einen über die Gewährung des Rechts hinausgehenden Regelungsgehalt einzubringen. Hierzu passend aus der 2. Lesung:
_Der Artikel 23 behandelt das Benutzungsrecht von Privatwegen zum Wandern und Radfahren, das von uns besonders begrüßt wird und auch problemlos erscheint, weil es vielerorts in den meisten Fällen bereits Gewohnheitsrecht geworden ist._
Zudem widerspräche dies auch der Systematik des Gesetzes.

Dennoch hatten einige Abgeordnete und Senatoren bereits die Vorahnung, dass das Gesetz missverstanden werden könnte. So der Abgeordnete Kaub in der 2. Lesung:
_Aber wer sie sich einmal anschaut stellt fest, daß sie dermaßen kompliziert und verschachtelt gebaut sind, daß sie auch ein Jurist erst mehrmals lesen muß, um einigermaßen zu wissen, was da eigentlich los ist. Was in dem einen Artikel zuerkannt wird, wird im nächsten wieder aufgehoben. Meine Damen und Herren, in der Vergangenheit sind die Menschen draußen über die Zäune gestolpert, aber in Zukunft, fürchte ich, wird man nicht nur über Zäune, sondern außerdem noch über die Paragraphen dieser Gesetze stolpern. Das halte ich nicht für gut. Mit diesen Bestimmungen kann der Bürger nicht viel anfangen. Ich kann heute schon voraussagen, ohne mich zum großen
Propheten aufspielen zu wollen, daß es damit sehr viel Ärger geben wird und Sie bald gezwungen sein werden, das neu zu formulieren. Wir haben dazu für die zweite und dritte Lesung keine Abänderungsanträge gestellt, weil man in diese Systematik des Gesetzes, in diese Unsystematik keine klare Linie hineinbringen kann._

oder auch im Senat Sen-Drucksache 201/72 vom 09.11.1912:
_Auf Antrag von Senator Hauptmannl kamen die Ausschüsse zu Artikel 22 Absatz 2 zu einer weiteren Gutachtensempfehlung. Danach bringt der Senat den Wunsch zum Ausdruck, dass diese Bestimmung konkreter gefaßt wird, damit die unteren Naturschutzbehörden bei dem Vollzug dieser Regelung vor verwaltungsgerichtlichen Beschwernissen veschont bleiben. Senator Dr. Wilhelm hatte gegen diese Formulierung erhebliche Bedenken angemeldet mit der Begründung, die hier niedergelegten unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffe würden ganze Generationen von Verwaltungsrichtern beschäftigen. In der Debatte über dieses Thema wurde von verschiedenen Senatoren mehrfach betont, daß es bei dieser Regelung um den Gesichtspunkt Erholung gehe. Zusammenfassend erklärte Senator BOPP dazu, der Regierungsvertreter habe deutlich gemacht, daß es sich um einen Eckpfeiler im Regierungsentwurf, handele, ob es nämlich gelingt, mehr Flächen in der Natur für die Erholungssuchenden freizugeben. _

Dort wurde aber auch festgestellt, "Die Konkretisierung der Sozialbindung des Eigentums unter Wahrung berechtigter lnteressen der Grundeigentümer ist mit Abschnitt IV „Erholung in der freien Natur" und Abschnitt V „Vorkaufsrecht und Enteignung" sehr breit und auch detailliert behandelt worden.

Gut 40 Jahre lang spielten zumindest juristisch für die Radfahrer diese Befürchtungen keine Rolle. Die vor allem vom Missverständnis um die "geeigneten Wege" betroffenen bayerischen Reiter gingen trotz mehrerer juristischer Auseinandersetzungen nicht weiter dagegen vor, da es auch beim Reiten kaum Probleme damit gab und nehmen es seither hin (z. B. Susanne Bauer und Heiner Natschak in Reitrecht: Juristische Grundlagen für Reiter, Fahrer, Pferdehalter, Rechtsanwälte und Gemeinden, 2014).
Nun realisieren sich allerdings die Vorahnungen:
_



			Derzeit müssen wir vereinzelt erfahren, dass die Ungewissheit über die Rechtslage darin mündet, dass die Schönheit der Bayerischen Landschaft zur Verwirklichung von Einzelinteressen mit unbeachtlichen Schildern verschandelt wird, die dem gewüschten Rechtsfrieden schaden und stattdessen Konflikte schüren, die das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz selbst eigentlich schon befriedet hatte.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Ob sich nun tatsächlich noch Generationen von Verwaltungsrichtern damit beschäftigen müssen, ob die Unteren Naturschutzbehörden von verwaltungsgerichtlichen Beschwernissen verschont bleiben und wie lange der sich abzeichnende Ärger durch die neugeschaffenen Konflikte zwischen den Erholungsuchenden in der Natur andauern wird, hängt nicht zuletzt maßgeblich vom Vollzug durch die Unteren Naturschutzbehörden ab.


HelmutK schrieb:


> Leider stellt man immer wieder fest, dass sich bisher überwiegend Angehörige des öffentlichen Dienstes, also Mitglieder der Exekutive, dazu berufen fühlten, ihre Auslegung des geltenden Rechts in der Kommentarliteratur zu veröffentlichen. Und deren Kollegen der Exekutive berufen sich darauf, dass ihre Meinung von dieser - vermeintlich objektiven - Kommentarliteratur geteilt werde. ...


Damit sich die im Rahmen der Gesetzgebung aufgetretenen Befürchtungen nicht verwirklichen:
_



			Ziel dieses Threads ist daher nicht weniger als die Rechtslage in Bayern, wie sie wirklich ist, darzustellen und damit zu Rechtssicherheit und Rechtsfrieden beizutragen bzw. diese wieder herzustellen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 _Dieser Thread soll aber auch dazu beitragen, dass sich die Erholungsuchenden der Rechtslage und ihrer Rechte besser gewahr werden, sie damit in die Lage zu versetzen im Einvernehmen mit den Beteiligten oder den zuständigen Behörden rechtmäßige Zustände zu erreichen und somit Probleme lösen helfen, aber in letzter Konsequenz wird dieser Thread auch dazu führen, dass sich aufgrund der jüngsten Ereignisse auch die o. g. Befürchtungen realisieren könnten.


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Januar 2015)

Der bayerische Gesetzgeber legte größten Wert mögliche Konflikte bei der Erholung in der freien Natur von vornherein auszuschließen und erst gar nicht entstehen zu lassen.  Dies würdigte die Bayerischen Staatsregierung ausdrücklich in der Begründung zum Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz 2011 vom 06.10.2010 (Drucksache 16/5872):

_Zu Art. 26_
_... *Dieser Abschnitt hat sich seit seiner Einführung 1973 bewährt* und war Vorbild für zahlreiche Naturschutzgesetze anderer Länder. *Die Regelungen befrieden auf der einen Seite Konflikte zwischen Erholungsuchenden untereinander sowie auch im Verhältnis zu Grundeigentümern und gewährleisten auf der anderen Seite einen pfleglichen Umgang mit der Natur.*_

So hatte der Gesetzgeber dem Grundrecht auf "Erholung in der freien Natur" entsprechend keine Rangordnung aufgestellt, so dass auch einfachrechtlich nach dem BayNatSchG die verschiedenen Arten der Erholung grundsätzlich gleichwertig nebeneinander stehen. Um das Verhältnis der Erholungsuchenden zueinander zu regeln, hat er als *allgemeine Verhaltensregel* den Grundsatz der *Gemeinverträglichkeit* in Art. 26 Abs. 2 Satz 3 BayNatSchG 2011 aufgenommen, so dass das Betretungsrecht nur in der Weise ausgeübt werden darf, dass die Rechtsausübung anderer nicht verhindert oder mehr als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar beeinträchtigt wird.

In Konkretisierung der dem Grundrecht immanenten Schranken *Natur- und der Gemeinverträglichkeit* können die Naturschutzbehörden gemäß Art. 31 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG 2011 (Fassung seit 1998) durch Rechtsverordnung oder Einzelanordnung die Erholung in Teilen der freien Natur im erforderlichen Umfang aus Gründen des Naturschutzes, zur Durchführung von landschaftspflegerischen Vorhaben, zur Regelung des Erholungsverkehrs oder aus anderen zwingenden Gründen des Gemeinwohls untersagen oder beschränken.

Das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz vermittelt bezüglich der Natur- und Gemeinverträglichkeit schon einmal dahingehend *Rechtssicherheit*, dass das Betretungsrecht ausgeübt werden kann, soweit es nicht durch eine amtliche Entscheidung der zuständige Naturschutzbehörde untersagt oder beschränkt wurde.

Etwas komplizierter und verschachtelter wurde im Sinne von Rechtssicherheit und insbesondere zur Wahrung des Rechtsfriedens die *Eigentümerverträglichkeit* in Art. 27 Abs. 3 BayNatSchG 2011 (unverändert seit 1973) in Verbindung mit Art. 33 (ebenfalls unverändert seit 1973) geregelt.

_Art. 27 Abs. 3 BayNatSchG 2011
(3) 1 Das Betretungsrecht kann von Grundeigentümern oder sonstigen Berechtigten nur unter den Voraussetzungen des Art. 33 verweigert werden. 2 Das Betretungsrecht kann nicht ausgeübt werden, soweit Grundeigentümer oder sonstige Berechtigte das Betreten ihres Grundstücks durch für die Allgemeinheit geltende, deutlich sichtbare Sperren, insbesondere durch Einfriedungen, andere tatsächliche Hindernisse oder Beschilderungen untersagt haben. 3 Beschilderungen sind jedoch nur wirksam, wenn sie auf einen gesetzlichen Grund hinweisen, der eine Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts rechtfertigt._

_Art. 33
Zulässigkeit von Sperren
Grundeigentümer oder sonstige Berechtigte dürfen der Allgemeinheit das Betreten von Grundstücken in der freien Natur durch Sperren im Sinn des Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2 nur unter folgenden Voraussetzungen verwehren:_

_Sperren können errichtet werden, wenn andernfalls die zulässige Nutzung des Grundstücks nicht unerheblich behindert oder eingeschränkt würde. Das gilt insbesondere, wenn die Beschädigung von Forstkulturen, Sonderkulturen oder sonstigen Nutzpflanzen zu erwarten ist, oder wenn das Grundstück regelmäßig von einer Vielzahl von Personen betreten und dadurch in seinem Ertrag erheblich gemindert oder in unzumutbarer Weise beschädigt oder verunreinigt wird._
_Bei Wohngrundstücken ist eine Beschränkung nur für den Wohnbereich zulässig, der sich nach den berechtigten Wohnbedürfnissen und nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten bestimmt._
_Flächen können aus Gründen des Naturschutzes, zur Durchführung von landschaftspflegerischen Vorhaben oder forstwirtschaftlichen Maßnahmen, von Jagden, ferner zur Vorbereitung und Durchführung sportlicher Wettkämpfe in der freien Natur sowie aus anderen zwingenden Gründen des Gemeinwohls kurzzeitig gesperrt werden._

Bezüglich der Rechtssicherheit und zur Wahrung des Rechtsfriedens enthält Art. 27 Abs. 3 BayNatSchG zwei wichtige Punkte:

_Aus Gründen der Rechtssicherheit und zur Wahrung des Rechtsfriedens müssen Einschränkungen des Betretungsrechts, die der Grundstückseigentümer in allgemein erkennbarer Weise verfügt hat, grundsätzlich wirksam sein und machen die Ausübung des Betretungsrechts unzulässig. Ob der Eigentümer sein Grundstück zu Recht für die Allgemeinheit abgesperrt hat, soll nicht der einzelne, sondern nur die Behörde entscheiden. Wollte man dem einzelnen das Recht geben, etwa von ihm für rechtswidrig erachtete Einfriedungen zu überklettern oder Sperrschilder zu mißachten, so würde das zu Rechtsunsicherheit und zu einem unkontrollierbaren Selbsthilferecht führen.__
._.._*
Unbeachtlich* sind nach Satz 2 allerdings solche Sperrschilder, auf denen kein Grund angegeben ist, der nach diesem oder einem anderen Gesetz eine Absperrung rechtfertigt. Damit soll verhindert werden, daß Schilder, die nur das Privateigentum, nicht dagegen eine bestimmte Nutzung, den Wohnbereich oder sonstige berechtigte Belange schützen, bis zu einem etwaigen behördlichen Einschreiten allgemein zu beachten sind._ (Begründung zu Art. 15 Abs. 3 - Drucksache 7/3007).

_*Darüber hinaus besteht ein Interesse an der behördlichen Kontrolle und insbesondere an der Beseitigung solcher Schilder*, die nach Art. 15 Abs.3 Satz 2 keine privatrechtliche Wirkung haben und nur den Anschein eines wirksamen Betretungsverbotes erwecken. Auf die in Art. 15 Abs. 3 Satz 2 enthaltene Einschränkung wird daher in den Art. 22 und 23 nicht verwiesen. _(Begründung zu Art. 22 Drucksache 7/3007).


Möchte ein Eigentümer der Allgemeinheit das Betretungsrecht verwehren, muss er nach Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 1 i.V.m. Art. 33 Satz 1 BayNatSchG Sperren errichtet haben. Unabhängig davon, ob die Voraussetzungen des Art. 33 BayNatSchG vorliegen bedeutet das aber zur Wahrung des Rechtsfriedens auch, dass *nicht gesperrte Flächen und Wege der Erholungsnutzung zur Verfügung stehen *- Landwirtschaftliche Nutzflächen während der Nutzzeit ausgenommen (Art. 30 Abs. 1).
Damit ist im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz *eindeutig* geregelt, dass Erholungsuchende auf nicht durch die Naturschutzbehörde oder durch den Eigentümer wirksam gesperrten Wegen bzw. Teilen der freien Natur das Betretungsrecht ausüben dürfen.

Die eindeutigen gesetzlichen Regelungen lassen für einen Ausschluss an sich zulässiger Erholungsnutzungen kraft Gesetzes keinen Raum. Dies stünde der Rechtssicherheit und insbesondere dem angestrebten Rechtsfrieden direkt entgegen.

Es sind vor allem die eindeutigen und vernünftigen Regelungen des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes, die das Verhältnis der Erholungsuchenden untereinander und zu den Grundstückseigentümern befrieden und Konflikte vermeiden.


----------



## HelmutK (4. Januar 2015)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Damit ist im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz *eindeutig* geregelt, dass Erholungsuchende auf nicht durch die Naturschutzbehörde oder durch den Eigentümer wirksam gesperrten Wegen bzw. Teilen der freien Natur das Betretungsrecht ausüben dürfen.



Eine solche Regelung setzt zugleich auch ein wichtiges Prinzip einer freiheitlichen Rechtsordnung richtig um. Das freie Betretungsrecht (Freiheit) ist die Regel und seine Einschränkung (Verbot) ist die Ausnahme. Vgl. dazu auch http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/p...eitenregelungen_im_Lichte_des_Grundgesetz.pdf


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. Januar 2015)

Hatte sich der vorige Beitrag mit den Einschränkungen des Betretungsrechts (vgl. Art. 27 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BayNatSchG 2011 - unverändert seit 1973), also mit den Ausnahmen von der Regel, befasst, ist es nun daran sich dem Umfang des Betretungsrechts, also dem Regelfall, zuzuwenden.

Der Bayerische Verfassungsgerichtshof hatte "zwischenzeitlich" am 16.06.1975 entschieden, dass auch der Reiter, der Erholung in der freien Natur sucht, sich auf den Schutz des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV berufen kann. Dies hatte der Gesetzgeber 1973 noch verkannt.

Den durch diese Entscheidung notwendigen Änderungen bezüglich des Reitens in der Novellierung des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes 1982 möchte ich jetzt nicht vorgreifen. Auch auf die Ergänzungen, die aufgrund des 1975 in Kraft getretenen Bundeswaldgesetzes 1982 eingefügt wurden, wird dieser Thread dann zu gegebener Zeit eingehen. Obwohl sich bezüglich des Radfahrens tatsächlich im Gesetz nichts änderte, hatte das Einfügen des Reitens dennoch großen Einfluss auf die Rechtsprechung und die Literatur. Deshalb wird nachstehend die Rechtslage von 1973 zitiert, die wie im folgenden dargelegt für Radfahrer seither unverändert gilt. Aus diesem Grund dient als Erklärung der Rechtslage auch jeweils die unverfälschte Gesetzesbegründung von 1973.

_Art. 21 _(heute Art. 26 - seit 1973 unverändert)
_ Recht auf Naturgenuss und Erholung_
_(1) Jedermann hat das Recht auf den Genuss der Naturschönheiten und auf die Erholung in der freien Natur._

_Art. 22 _(heute Art. 27 - bei der Novelle 1998 wurden die "Moore" aus der Aufzählung gestrichen*)
_ Betretungsrecht; Gemeingebrauch an Gewässern_
_(1) Alle Teile der freien Natur, insbesondere Wald, Bergweide, Fels, Ödungen, Brachflächen, Auen, Uferstreifen und landwirtschaftlich genutzte Flächen, können von jedermann unentgeltlich betreten werden._
_(2) Das Betretungsrecht umfasst auch die Befugnisse nach Art. 28 und 29._

_Art. 23 _(heute Art. 28  - bei der Novelle 1982 wurde "reiten und" eingefügt und der Elektroantrieb bei den Krankenfahrstühlen gestrichen)
_Benutzung von Wegen; Markierungen_
_(1) Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen mit Elektroantrieb fahren._

_Art. 24 _(heute Art. 29 - Der BayVGH erklärte den Absatz 2 für verfassungswidrig und so wurde das Reiten 1982 nach Schlittenfahren eingefügt)
_Sportliche Betätigung
(1) Zum Betreten im Sinne dieses Abschnittes gehören auch das Skifahren, das Schittenfahren, das Ballspielen und ähnliche sportliche Betätigungen in der freien Natur.
(2) Reiten ist unbeschadet der straßenverkehrs und wegerechtlichen Vorschriften nur auf solchen Privatwegen und Flächen in der freien Natur zulässig, die eigens für das Reiten freigegeben sind. Wandern und Radfahren sind vorrangig._


Art. 26 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG _bekräftigt das durch Art. 141 Abs.3 BV gewähreistete, unmittelbare, subjektive Recht jedes einzelnen auf den Genuß der Naturschönheiten und auf die Erholung in der freien Natur. Damit hat jeder die Möglichkeit, die freie Natur zu erleben und sich darin je nach seinen persönlichen Neigungen zu erholen._

Art. 27 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG_ enthält die grundsätzliche Bestimmung, daß alle__ Teile der freien Natur von jedermann betreten werden dür__fen. Neben seinem öffentlich-rechtlichen Charakter hat das Betretungsrecht insbesondere auch privatrechtliche Wirkungen. Wer sein Betretungsrecht ausübt, begeht somit keine verbotene Eigenmacht i. S. des § 858 BGB, und Eigentümer oder Besitzer haben keinen Abwehranspruch gemäß § 1004 oder § 862 BGB, weil sie zur Duldung verpflichtet sind (§§ 1004 Abs. 2, 858 Abs. 1 BGB). *Umgekehrt*_* ist jedes nicht durch Gesetz gedeckte Verhalten des Eigentümers, durch das das Betreten seines Grundstücks ver*_*hindert wird, rechtswidrig, *und kann Unterlassungs- und Schadensersatzansprüche des einzelnen zur Folge haben._

Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG _stellt klar, daß das Betretungsrecht nach Art. 27 auch das Wandern und das Fahren mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft, also im wesentlichen das Radfahren, auf Privatwegen umfaßt. Privatwege sind alle Wege, die nicht zu den öffentlichen Straßen und Wegen im Sinne des Straßen- und Wegerechts gehören. Angesichts des umfassenden Betretungsrechts nach Art. 27 hat Art. 28 für den Wanderer keine allzu große Bedeutung, weil das Recht, auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur zu wandern, in Art. 27 bereits enthalten ist. Da aber das Wandern auf Wegen die häufigste und wohl wichtigste Form des Betretens der freien Natur ist, sollte die Zulässigkeit ausdrücklich betont und herausgestellt werden. Die besondere Bedeutung des Wanderns auf Privatwegen ist auch bei Abwägung nach Art. 33 und 34 Abs. 2 und 3 zu beachten und führt dazu, daß eine Sperrung von Privatwegen nur unter erschwerten Voraussetzungen zugelassen werden kann.

Ein echtes Bedürfnis besteht für eine ausdrückliche Zulassung des Radfahrens auf Privatwegen. Die Radfahrer sind im Hinblick auf die Gefährdung und Belästigung im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr, insbesondere durch Lärm und Abgase, auf die Benutzung abseits gelegener Privatwege angewiesen. Eine erhebliche Bedeutung für die Radfahrer kommt dabei den Forststraßen zu._

_Unberührt bleiben die Vorschriften des Straßen- und Wegerechts über den Gemeingebrauch an öffentlichen Wegen im Rahmen ihrer Widmung. Das Betretungsrecht auf Privatwegen nach Art. 28 wird vor allem durch den Gemeingebrauch an öffentlichen Feld- und Waldwegen, an beschränkt-öffentlichen Wegen und an Eigentümerwegen ergänzt. Die Bestimmung in Satz 2, daß dem Fußgänger der
Vorrang gebührt, ist nur eine Konkretisierung des Grundsatzes der Gemeinverträglichkeit nach Art. 26 Abs. 2.
_
Art. 29:_ Eine besondere Form des Betretungsrechts ist die sport__liche Betätigung in der freien Natur. Das Interesse der Bevölkerung auf diesem Gebiethat in den letzten Jahren ständig zugenommen. Deshalb soll auch gesetzlich verankert werden, daß jedermann die üblichen Winter- und Sommersportarten, wie Schi- und Schlittenfahren, Ballspiele, Federball, Waldläufe und ähnliche sportliche Betätigungen, im_
_Rahmen des Betretungsrechts in der freien Natur ausüben darf. ...

Durch Art. 29 sollen nur solche Sportarten angesprochen werden, die noch einen Zusammenhang mit Naturgenuß und Erholung aufweisen. Deshalb scheidet beispielsweise jegliche motorsportliche Betätigung (Geländefahrt) hier aus.
_
Dieser Thread wird sich im nächsten Beitrag eingehender mit Art. 29 Sportliche Betätigung beschäftigen.


* Aus der Gesetzesbegründung 1998 Drucksache 13/10535: _In Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 der Verfassung sind die Moore nicht genannt. Es sollen daher im Naturschutzgesetz nicht ausgerechnet solche Bereiche in der freien Natur als betretbar aufgeführt werden, die gegen das Betreten am empfindlichsten sind. Die Streichung ändert zwar das Betretungsrecht nicht, sie setzt aber im Sinn des pfleglichen Umgangs ein Signal, indem der Gesetzgeber nicht gerade zum Betreten dieser besonders empfindlichen Flächen auffordert._


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. Januar 2015)

Beginnen möchte ich den vertiefenden Beitrag zu Art. 29 mit dem Flyer zum Atlmühltal-Radweg des Naturparks Altmühltal bzw. mit der Titelseite.
Dort steht sie nun, eine vierköpfige Familie mit ihren Fahrrädern am Ufer der Altmühl, unterhalb der Burg Prunn, die Mutter wohl gerade zum Stehen gekommen und mitten auf einer Wiese. Die Bildunterschrift: *Ja, natürlich!*

Diese Situation soll nun keine Diskussion um die möglichen ökologischen Auswirkungen des Querfeldeinfahren einläuten, sondern sie soll verdeutichen mit welch großem Maß an Vernunft der bayerische Gesetzgeber die Erholung in der freien Natur geregelt hat. Zudem zeigt sich wieder einmal wie unterschiedlich eine an sich einfache Regelung in der Literatur aufgefasst wird. Der Art. 29 Sportliche Betätigung verdient daher im Bezug auf das Radfahren eine eingehende Betrachtung.

Der *Bayerische Verfassungsgerichtshof* in seinem Beschluss vom 16.06.1975 (Rd.Nr. 94) kommt zu folgendem Schluss:
_Mit dem vom Verfassungsgeber klar zum Ausdruck gebrachten Zweck des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV, die Erholung in der freien Natur und den Genuss der Naturschönheiten zu ermöglichen, lässt es sich nicht vereinbaren, dieses Recht zu beschränken auf Wanderer und Spaziergänger und andere Möglichkeiten des Naturgenusses von vornherein auszuschließen. Es ist zwar einzuräumen, dass die meisten der Erholungsuchenden und Naturfreunde die freie Natur zu Fuß betreten werden. Der in einem umfassenden Sinne zu verstehende Schutzbereich des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV würde jedoch - bezogen auf die heutigen Verhältnisse und Möglichkeiten der Erholung in der freien Natur - zu sehr eingeengt, würden nicht auch andere natürliche und herkömmliche Fortbewegungsarten des Menschen mit erfasst. Auch das Bayer. Naturschutzgesetz selbst trägt dem Rechnung, indem es *Radfahrer*, Skifahrer und Schlittenfahrer dem Kreis der erholungssuchenden Wanderer gleichstellt (vgl. Art. 27 Abs. 2, Abs. 1, Art. 29 BayNatSchG)_.

Trotz dieser eindeutigen höchstrichterlichen Klarstellung findet sich im Kommentar Engelhardt, Naturschutzrecht in Bayern, 2013 RdNr. 4 zu Art. 29 BayNatSchG folgende Ausführung:
_„Ähnliche“ sportliche Betätigungen sind, was den Wintersport betrifft, das Snowboarden, im übrigen solche, die keinen besonders hergerichteten Sportplatz erfordern, ebenfalls nur geringe Beeinträchtigungen des Grundstücks verursachen (z. B. Drachensteigenlassen) und nicht mit einem Fahrzeug ausgeübt werden. In Welchem Umfang das Betretungsrecht die Benutzung von Fahrzeugen umfasst, ist nicht in Art. 29 geregelt (auch die in Art. 29 genannten Beispiele betreffen keine Fahrzeuge), sondern in Art. 27 Abs. 2 Satz 1 i. V. in. Art. 28 Abs. 1. Die Sportausübung mit dem Mountainbike richtet sich somit nicht nach Art. 29, sondern nach Art. 28 Abs. 1, d. h. sie ist auf Privatwegen erlaubt, sofern sich diese dafür eignen, außerhalb von Wegen ist sie ohne Einverständnis des Eigentümers/Nutzungsberechtigten nicht erlaubt. __..._

Nicht nur, dass der Kommentar Engelhardt den Bayerische Verfassungsgerichtshof hier einfach ignoriert, offenbart er auch, dass er den Regelungsgehalt des Art. 28 Abs. 1 nicht erkannt hat; wird doch dort ausschließlich die Nutzung von Privatwegen (durch Fußgänger, Reiter und Fahrern nichtmotorisierter Fahrzeuge) geregelt. Der Umkehrschluss, da dort z. B. das Radfahren auf Privatwegen genannt sei, führe dazu, dass es ansonsten in der freien Natur ausgeschlossen sei, befremdet sehr. Zudem verkennt er völlig das in Art. 29 ausdrücklich genannte Schlittenfahren, das sich eindeutig auf Kufenfahrzeuge bezieht.

Der Kommentar Friedlein, Anm. 3 zu Art. 24 (1983) führt bezüglich des Radfahrens einen Gegenschluss aus Art. 30 Abs. 2 (Wald) an:
_Ähnliche sportliche Betätigungen können z. B. sein: Wald- und Geländeläufe, Federball, Boccia und Bogenschießen; einschränkend für den Golfsport VGH, U. V. 30. 7. 1982, NuR 83, 121. Auch das Radfahren ist hier einzuordnen, da sich im Gegenschluß aus Art. 30 Abs. 2 ergibt, daß *Radfahren* außerhalb des Waldes nicht nur auf Straßen und Wegen zulässig sein soll. _

Stadler verweist in "Erholung und Naturschutz" (1998) bezüglich des Radfahrens abseits der Wege auf den Gegenschluss Friedleins. _Zudem ist das Rad__fahren vom Grund der Beanspruchung, der Art der Ausübung und den Dimonsionen des Geräts her durchaus mit den in Art. 29 BayNatSchG beispielhaft genannten Sportarten vergleichbar._

Weshalb sollte man auch nicht mit dem Fahrrad über eine Fläche fahren dürfen, auf der andere Fußball spielen oder reiten?

Halten wir deshalb einfach mal fest, dass das Radfahren als ähnliche sportliche Betätigung in der freien Natur über Art. 27 Abs. 2, Abs. 1, Art. 29 BayNatSchG dem Betreten gleichgestellt ist und daher außerhalb des Waldes auch abseits von Wegen zulässig ist.
Wir wissen aber auch, dass das Querfeldeinfahren bei den Mountainbikern selbst verpönt ist und "im Gelände" nicht praktiziert wird.
Überdies hält sich das Verständnis hierfür nicht nur bei den Mountainbikern, sondern aus ökologischen Gründen in der gesamten Gesellschaft in engen Grenzen.

Der Gesetzgeber hat dennoch auch an den Schutz der Eigentümer und der Natur  gedacht. Gemäß Art. 57 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 BayNatSchG kann daher mit Geldbuße bis zu fünfundzwanzigtausend Euro belegt werden, wer bei Ausübung des Rechts nach Art. 26 Grundstücke verunreinigt oder beschädigt.

Zudem gibt es noch die allseits anerkannten DIMB-Trailrules:
*1. Fahre nur auf Wegen!*
In diesem Sinne:


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. Januar 2015)

Nun sind im Wesentlichen der Umfang des Rechts auf Erholung in der freien Natur, sowie die Möglichkeiten dieses Recht aufgrund der ihm immanenten Schranken Natur-, Eigentümer und Gemeinverträglichkeit einzuschränken dargelegt.

Wie HelmutK schon bemerkte erfüllen die Regelungen des Bayernischen Naturschutzgesetzes auch ein wichtiges Prinzip einer freiheitlichen Rechtsordnung. Das freie Betretungsrecht (Freiheit) ist die Regel und seine Einschränkung (Verbot) ist die Ausnahme. Im Sinne dieser freiheitlichen Rechtsordnung appeliert der bayerische Gesetzgeber bei der einfachrechtlichen Ausgestaltung des Grundrechts in Art. 26 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG an die eigenverantwortliche Rücksichtnahme der Erholungsuchenden.

_Art. 26 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG 
(2) 1 Bei der Ausübung des Rechts nach Abs. 1 ist jedermann verpflichtet, mit Natur und Landschaft pfleglich umzugehen. 2 Dabei ist auf die Belange der Grundstückseigentümer und Nutzungsberechtigten Rücksicht zu nehmen. 3 Die Rechtsausübung anderer darf nicht verhindert oder mehr als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar beeinträchtigt werden (Gemeinverträglichkeit)._

Die Pflicht zum pfleglichen Umgang mit der Natur und fremdem Eigentum, sowie die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme waren im Grundrecht auf Naturgenuss und Erholung schon immer enthalten. Der Gesetzgeber hatte die Bedeutung des pfleglichen Umgangs mit der Natur bei der Novellierung 1998 nochmals deutlich hervorgehoben:

_Die Pflicht zum pfleglichen Umgang mit Natur und Landschaft ist anläßlich der Änderung der Verfassung 1984 in Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 2 festgeschrieben worden. Da der V. Abschnitt das verfassungsrechtlich gewährleistete Recht auf Naturgenuß und Erholung in der freien Natur (Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 der Verfassung) näher konkretisiert, ist es nur konsequent, auch hier an die verfassungsrechtlich normierte Pflicht zum pfleglichen Umgang zu erinnern. Diese Pflicht beinhaltet einen Appell an die Erholungsuchenden, der ordnungsrechtlich nicht durchsetzbar ist. Da infolge der zunehmenden Freizeitaktivitäten die Belastungen der Natur, vor allem auch von bisher weitgehend unberührten Landschaftsteilen immer größer werden, muß die eigenverantwortliche Rücksichtnahme auf jede nur denkbare Weise ins Bewußtsein der Bürger gerückt werden._

Das Bewusstsein für diese Eigenverantwortung wird unter anderem auch durch die Vermittlung von Verhaltensregeln für die Erholungsuchenden geschärft. Für das Radfahren in der freien Natur seien hier beispielhaft die allgemein anerkannten DIMB-Trailrules genannt. 

Dass der Appell des Gesetzgebers und das Bemühen um die Vermittlung von Verhaltensregeln nicht unbeachtet bleiben, belegt zum Beispiel ein Zitat aus dem Magazin der Bayerischen Staatsforsten vom Dezember 2008

_Es ist nun an der Zeit, diejenigen ein bisschen genauer zu betrachten, 
die mit der „sozialen Nutzung“ des Waldes gemeint sind. Wer also 
sind die „Nutzer der Bayerischen Staatsforsten“? Kaum im Blick, teilt 
sich das Nutzungsvolk in einen sehr großen und einen sehr kleinen 
Teil. Es sind da die Millionen von Menschen, die den Wald als ein 
nahegelegenes Erholungsgebiet wahrnehmen, das hauptsächlich dazu 
da ist, sich die Füße zu vertreten und frische Luft zu schnappen. Ein 
durchgehend geöffnetes riesiges Wellness-Center. Es sind allerseits 
sehr angenehme Waldbesucher, die umweltbewusst nur wenig Spu-
ren von Zivilisation hinterlassen. Gleiches gilt auch für den sportlich 
ambitionierten Teil dieser Besucher, die ihre Spaziergänge oder Wan-
derungen mit dem klick, klack ihrer Nordic-Walking-Stöcke begleiten. 
Die Aufwendungen, die für diesen Kreis entstehen, liegen hauptsäch-
lich im Ausbau und der Pflege des Wegenetzes und dem Angebot an 
Informationstafeln und Lehrpfaden. An den Rändern dieser Gruppie-
rung, fast nicht mehr auf den gleichen Nenner zu bringen, sind die 
hoch Ambitionierten. Also die sehr sportlichen Wanderer, Kletterer, 
Mountainbiker, für die auch gilt, was für alle bisher genannten galt: 
*Sie wissen ihren Wald zu schätzen und schützen ihn.*_

Es könnte aber auch sein, dass der Verfassungsgeber bereits auf die Vernunft der Erholungsuchenden gesetzt hat und diese ihn einfach nicht enttäuschen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (6. Januar 2015)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das Bewusstsein für diese Eigenverantwortung wird unter anderem auch durch die Vermittlung von Verhaltensregeln für die Erholungsuchenden geschärft. Für das Radfahren in der freien Natur seien hier beispielhaft die allgemein anerkannten DIMB-Trailrules genannt.



Herausragend in dieser Beziehung ist der Land Reform (Scotland) Act 2003 mit seinen Artikeln 1 (http://www.legislation.gov.uk/asp/2003/2/section/1) und 2 (http://www.legislation.gov.uk/asp/2003/2/section/2), bei deren Studium man aus dem Staunen kaum noch heraus kommt. Man darf fast alles und das auch ohne wirklich größere Schranken, so lange man sich dabei verantwortungsbewußt verhält. Und darüber, wie das geht und funktioniert, wird in dem sehr umfassenden Scottish Outdoor Access Code (http://www.snh.org.uk/pdfs/publications/access/full code.pdf) informiert (vgl. dazu auch Artikel 10: http://www.legislation.gov.uk/asp/2003/2/section/10). Sehr lesens- und bemerkenswert sind Übrigens die - in der Kürze liegt die Würze - sehr pragmatischen Ausführungen zum Cycling:

"*Access rights extend to cycling*. Cycling on hard surfaces, such as wide paths and tracks, causes few problems. On narrow routes, cycling may cause problems for other people, such as walkers and horse riders. If this occurs, dismount and walk until the path becomes suitable again. Do not endanger walkers and horse riders: give other users advance warning of your presence and give way to them on a narrow path. Take care not to alarm farm animals, horses and wildlife. *If you are cycling off-path*, particularly in winter, avoid:

going onto wet, boggy or soft ground; and


churning up the surface."
Ich habe eine Aussage bewußt hervorgehoben - "If you are cycling off-path". Diese Aussage im Code ist kein Versehen, denn nach dem Land Reform (Scotland) Act 2003 ist in Schottland - anders als in Deutschland - sogar das Querfeldeinfahren abseits von Wegen erlaubt. Auch dafür gibt es lediglich eine wichtige Regel zu beachten: "A person has access rights only if they are exercised responsibly."

Da wundert es nicht, dass man die Leute auffordert: *Get out and enjoy the outdoors*

http://www.outdooraccess-scotland.com/outdoors-responsibly/enjoy-the-outdoors/


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Januar 2015)

Schottland = Bayern?
Wenn's hier jetzt los geht, mit anderen Ländern zu vergleichen was besser ist oder evtl. auch nicht wird's unübersichtlich. Vielleicht kann man das in den entsprechenden Laberthread verschieben und in Zukunft dort auch posten. Danke.


----------



## isartrails (6. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich ein spannendes Thema, aber bei Beitrag #9 bin ich geistig ausgestiegen.
Muss mich leider der Kritik weniger hier anschließen, dass es keinem gedient ist, wenn Juristenmeinung hier paragraphenartig aufbereitet wird. Als Journalist habe ich von Berufs wegen mit der "Vermittlung von Informationen" zu tun und muss leider feststellen: Juristen mögen zwar RECHT kennen, verstehen und haben - aber sie können dieses offensichtlich nicht allgemeinverständlich vermitteln.

Und bevor mir jetzt jemand empfiehlt, halt weiter meinem Niveau entsprechend die "BLÖD" zu lesen: Bin durchaus auch in der Lage SZ und FAZ zu verstehen (und sogar für diese zu schreiben), aber was der gute Sun on Tour mit diesem Thread bezweckt, wird er mit den ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln leider nicht erreichen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. Januar 2015)

Die wesentlichen Regelungen zum Radfahren in der Natur bestehen seit 1973 weitestgehend unverändert. Mit Inkrafttreten des § 14 Abs. 1 Satz 2 Bundeswaldgesetz am 2. Mai 1975 gab es dann die rahmenrechtliche Vorgabe _das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten im Walde ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet. _

Diese Vorgabe setzte der Freistaat Bayern mit der Novelle des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes 1982 in Art. 25 Abs. 2 Satz 1 gleichlautend um, so dass seither auch in Bayerns Wäldern das Reiten und Radfahren außerhalb der Wege nicht gestattet ist. Diese Beschränkung wird als verfassungsmäßiger Eingriff in das Grundrecht angesehen (vgl. Burgi, S. 395).

Durften bis dahin kraft Gesetzes lediglich landwirtschaftliche Nutzflächen (Art. 30 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG 2011) nicht betreten werden, enthält das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz nun erstmals speziell für Radfahrer ein gesetzliches Verbot (Art. 30 Abs. 2 Satz 1).

1998 fügte der Gesetzgeber zur "Klarstellung" vor dem Wort "Wegen" das Wort "geeigneten" ein. Diese Klarstellung wird später Thema eines eigenen Beitrags werden.

Mit der Beschränkung des Reitens und des Radfahrens auf Straßen und Wege einher geht hauptsächlich die Frage, was ist überhaupt ein "Weg"?

_Der Begriff des Weges ist hier weit auszulegen. Es kann darunter jede offenbar nicht angebaute und für den Durchgang geeignete und tatsächlich benutzte Fläche fallen _(Friedlein Anm. 4 zu Art. 25).

Im Kommentar Engelhardt heißt es in RdNr. 3 zu Art. 28_:
Auf den Zustand des Wegs kommt es nicht an. Ein Weg muss nicht unbedingt ein
Durchgangsweg sein, auch eine „Sackgasse“ fällt darunter. Wege sind auch Pfade,
Steige, Alpenvereinswege und dgl. Hinsichtlich der Eigenschaft als Weg oder Pfad
kommt es lediglich auf das Betreten an, mehr als dass er begehbar ist, braucht es
nicht. Wie der Weg historisch entstanden ist und aufgrund welcher Umstände, ist
irrelevant_,_ ebenso ob der Weg von vornherein ununterbrochen angelegt worden ist
oder eher zufällig entstanden ist._

Die Feststellung, dass es nicht darauf ankommt, wie ein Weg entstanden ist, ist für die Rechtssicherheit von enormer Bedeutung. In aller Regel wird den Erholungsuchenden nicht bekannt sein wie ein Weg entstanden ist und es dürfte ihnen auch nicht zuzumuten sein die Historie eines Weges zu ergründen, bevor er genutzt wird.

Burgi beschäftigt sich mit der Widmung zu öffentlichen Wegen und stellt dabei Folgendes fest:
_In Bezug auf die Voraussetzungen für die Begründung öffentlich-rechtlicher Sachherrschaft bestehen in Bayern keine Besonderheiten. So ist ... zwar das Vorliegen eines erkennbaren gegenständlichen Substrats, nicht aber die Schaffung einer künstlichen Wegeanlage erforderlich, so daß auch Bergpfade und Wettersteige, nicht aber Skiloipen, zu öffentlichen Wegen gewidmet werden können._
(Bundesweit gilt)
_Aber auch bezüglich derjenigen öffentlichen Wege, die keinerlei bauliches Substrat aufweisen erbringt der Staat eine Leistung im weitesten Sinne, nämlich indem er z.B. die Benutzung von Teilen des Waldes einen öffentlich-rechtlichen Status unterwirft und dadurch ihre Benutzbarkeit gegenüber dem an der Erholungsnutzung durch Dritte kaum interssierten Grundstückseigentümer absichert. _
In Bayern ist eine Widmung hierfür allerdings nicht erforderlich.

Burgi zu § 14 BWaldG
_Darunter sind diejenigen Flächen zu verstehen, die eine Wegeanlage erkennen lassen,
so daß Trampelpfade o.ä. nicht von vornherein ausgeschlossen sind. lm übrigen müssen 
die Wege für die Ausübung der jeweiligen Benutzungsart geeignet sein (vgl. z.B. § 37 Abs. 3
NatSchG BW), weshalb dem Fahrer eines Mountain-Bikes mehr Wege offenstehen dürften als 
dem "normalen" Radfahrer._

Stadler stellt klar, dass auch technisch anspruchsvoll befahrbare Wege, für Radfahrer nutzbare Wege im Sinne des Gesetzes sind.
_Zu den Straßen und Wegen gehören hierbei auch solche Wege, die bislang nur durch Fußgänger genutzt wurden, für Mountainbikes aber druchaus befahrbar sind._

Nach Friedlein (vgl. Anm. 5 u. 6 zu Art. 25) trägt die weite Fassung des Wegebegriffs dem_ Prinzip Rechnung, daß der Zugang frei sein muss, soweit kein Schaden entstehen kann, und verwehrt sein muss, soweit Schaden zu erwarten ist. Dies sollte auch dem Gesetzeszweck entsprechen. Ging es dem Gesetzgeber doch darum, den Zugang zur freien Natur soweit zu eröffnen, wie es ohne Schaden für die Landwirtschaft möglich ist. Aus dem Rückgriff auf das Grundrecht des Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV ergibt sich, das der Gesetzgeber dieses Recht grundsätzlich nicht stärker, als es die immanenten Schranken des Grundrechts gebieten, einschränken darf._

Friedlein führt dann weiter aus:
_Auf der anderen Seite kann der Grundsatz der Eigentümerverträglichkeit und das für die gesamte Rechtsordnung geltende Verbot mißbräuchlicher Rechtsausübung im Einzelfall eine Einschränkung des Betretungsrechts, auch wenn der Wortlaut des Art. 30 die Ausübung an sich erlaubt, erfordern. Eine offenbar Schaden verursachende Ausübung des Betretungsrechts ist daher nicht zulässig._

Neben wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse oder auch allgemeiner Erfahrung kann man sich hier auch auf das Urteil des Oberverwaltungsgericht für das Land Schleswig-Holstein, Aktenzeichen: 1 LA 15/09 vom 12.05.2009 beziehen. _Das Radfahren belastet die Natur nicht erheblich mehr als das einfache Betreten, soweit es sich auf Wege bezieht. Beschädigungen von Dünen _(so empfindliche Dinge gibt`s auf den Wegen in Bayerns Wäldern wohl eher weniger)_ wären nur durch rechtswidrige Nutzungen möglich._ Für das Reiten wird sich zwangsläufig eine andere Beurteilung ergeben, worauf man hier aber nicht näher eingehen muss.

Man kann daher festhalten, dass nach den obigen Ausführungen in der Literatur der Wegebegriff derart weit zu fassen ist, dass er alles was nach Weg aussieht auch tatsächlich umfasst. Dies ist auch im Sinne von Rechtssicherheit und zur Wahrung des Rechtsfriedens geboten und entspricht auch der Systematik des Gesetzes.

Auf der anderen Seite steht es dem Eigentümer frei, Wege zum Schutze seines Eigentums gemäß Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BayNatSchG unter den materiellen Voraussetzungen des Art. 33 BayNatSchG und nach Anzeige bei der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde gemäß Art. 34 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BayNatSchG für die Nutzung durch die Allgemeinheit zu sperren oder eine Sperrung für bestimmte Erholungsformen gemäß Art. 31 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG bei der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde zu beantragen. In beiden Fällen stellt letztlich die Untere Naturschutzbehörde fest, ob die Voraussetzungen für eine Sperrung vorliegen. Bei verfassungskonformer Verwendung des Begriff "geeignete Wege", obliegt daher der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde in den amtlichen Verfahren nach Art. 31 und 34 BayNatSchG die Beurteilung der Ungeeignetheit eines Weges.

Für die Radfahrer in Bayern bedeutet das, dass sie das tun können, was sie immer schon getan haben. Seit jeher radelt man in Bayern gesetzeskonform, natur-, gemein- und eigentümerverträglich auf allem was nach Weg aussieht und nicht korrekt gesperrt ist.


Der Gesetzgeber verweist in Art. 13 Abs. 1 Bayerisches Waldgesetz auf die Regelungen des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes. Dies ist bürger- und anwenderfreundlich, weil die gesetzlichen Grundlagen zum Erholungs- und Betretungsrecht in einem Gesetz abschließend geregelt sind (Gesetzesbegründung zum BayNatSchG 2011 - Drucksache 16/5872).


----------



## beuze1 (8. Januar 2015)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> auf allem was nach Weg aussieht und nicht korrekt gesperrt ist.



Genau das korrekt zu erkennen, ist aber die größte Schwierigkeit auf tour!

.


----------



## TTT (8. Januar 2015)

isartrails schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein spannendes Thema, aber bei Beitrag #9 bin ich geistig ausgestiegen.
> Muss mich leider der Kritik weniger hier anschließen, dass es keinem gedient ist, wenn Juristenmeinung hier paragraphenartig aufbereitet wird. Als Journalist habe ich von Berufs wegen mit der "Vermittlung von Informationen" zu tun und muss leider feststellen: Juristen mögen zwar RECHT kennen, verstehen und haben - aber sie können dieses offensichtlich nicht allgemeinverständlich vermitteln.
> 
> Und bevor mir jetzt jemand empfiehlt, halt weiter meinem Niveau entsprechend die "BLÖD" zu lesen: Bin durchaus auch in der Lage SZ und FAZ zu verstehen (und sogar für diese zu schreiben), aber was der gute Sun on Tour mit diesem Thread bezweckt, wird er mit den ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln leider nicht erreichen.


Sei beruhigt: Er schreibt den Thread unter anderem für mich! Und damit hat er sein Ziel schon sehr gut erreicht! Bin zwar kein Jurist, finde die Beiträge aber sehr gut lesbar und hilfreich! Muß mich beruflich oft genug mit Gesetzen auseinander setzen und wäre froh, das wäre immer so einfach und prägnant geschrieben! Wen es nicht interessiert, kann doch zwischen allen Nuancen von trivial bis zum Thread hier in den unendlichen Weiten des Forums und darüber hinaus wählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (9. Januar 2015)

Zu Beginn beschäftigte sich der Thread mit der historischen Entwicklung des Erholungs- und Betretungsrechts in Bayern. Danach befasste er sich mit den für die Radfahrer wichtigsten Regelungen des Bayersischen Naturschutzgesetzes und legte dar, dass seit Inkrafttreten des BayNatSchG am 1. August 1973 lediglich durch die Umsetzung der rahmenrechtlichen Vorgabe des Bundeswaldgesetzes von 1975 in der Novelle 1982 ein Wegegebot im Wald eingefügt wurde. Die Novellierung 1998 enthielt noch eine Klarstellung, sowie einen Appell und zur Novelle 2011 führte die Bayerische Staatsregierung aus_:_
_Der Abschnitt über die Erholung in der freien Natur übernimmt daher die bisherigen Regelungen des V. Abschnitts BayNatSchG. Dieser _
_Abschnitt hat sich seit seiner Einführung 1973 bewährt und war Vorbild für zahlreiche Naturschutzgesetze anderer Länder. Die Regelungen  befrieden auf der einen Seite Konflikte zwischen Erholungsuchenden untereinander sowie auch im Verhältnis zu Grundeigentümern und gewährleisten auf der anderen Seite einen pfleglichen Umgang mit der Natur. _

Wie eingangs des Threads bemerkt, ist es bisweilen unmöglich sich über die Rechtslage in Bayern, wie sie wirklich ist, zu informieren, da die Kommentar-Literatur sowie viele Veröffentlichungen von Behörden unzutreffende und auch voneinander abweichende Aussagen enthalten. Die Ursachen hierfür werden im weiteren Verlauf des Threads erörtert.

Nun ist es aber nicht so, dass man für die korrekte Rechtslage unbedingt auf diesen Thread zurückgreifen müsste. Es ist auch sonst nicht unmöglich sich entsprechend zu informieren. Tatsächlich ist es sogar sehr einfach:
Zum wohl letzten Mal in der Literatur wird bereits unter Berücksichtigung der erst in der Novelle 1982 umgesetzten Vorgaben des Bundeswaldgesetzes vom 02.05.1975, sowie der Entscheidung zum Reiten des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofs vom 16.06.1975 die Rechtslage in Bayern umfassend und weitestgehend korrekt in der nach wie vor gültigen, frei zugänglichen

*Bekanntmachung des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Landesentwicklung und Umweltfragen zum Vollzug des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes (BayNatSchG); V. Abschnitt "Erholung in der freien Natur" vom 30.07.1976 Az.: 7020 - V2/2a - 10 353*
*http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...d=VVBY-VVBY000021886&doc.part=X&doc.origin=bs*
dargestellt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. Januar 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Genau das *korrekt* zu erkennen, ist aber die größte Schwierigkeit auf tour!


Seit Mitte der 80er Jahre fährt man nun schon in Bayern Mountainbike und bis vor Kurzem ist man Sperrungen für Radfahrer so gut wie gar nicht begegnet. Weder Eigentümer noch Behörden hatten bisher eine Notwendigkeit gesehen das Radfahren einzuschränken, was eigentlich nur bedeuten kann, dass es für Sperrungen auch keinen Grund gegeben hat.

Wie bereits dargelegt kommt es bei Sperrungen durch den Eigentümer zunächst einmal nicht darauf an, ob ein Grund gegeben ist. So auch laut Nr. 6.1 der Bekanntmachung des Ministeriums:

_Das Betretungsrecht darf nicht ausgeübt werden, wenn der Grundeigentümer oder der sonstige Berechtigte das Betreten seines Grundstückes – gleich ob zulässig oder nicht – untersagt hat (Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2). Voraussetzung ist, dass die Untersagung durch für die Allgemeinheit geltende, deutliche Sperren erfolgt ist. Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2 dient allein der Wahrung des Rechtsfriedens; die Zulässigkeit solcher Sperren (vgl. Nr. 6.2) ist in diesem Zusammenhang daher unerheblich. Als Sperren kommen vor allem Einfriedungen aller Art (z. B. Zäune, Mauern) und andere tatsächliche Hindernisse (z. B. Hecken, dichtes Gehölz mit Einfriedungscharakter), die erkennbar den Zugang durch Erholung Suchende ausschließen sollen, sowie Schilder in Betracht.
_
Nicht jedes physische Hindernis in der Natur dient auch der Unterbindung des Erholungsverkehrs. Das Ministerium stellt deshalb in seiner Bekanntmachung Folgendes fest:

_Einfriedungen, vor allem Zäune, sind aber nicht in jedem Fall als Sperren anzusehen. Dient beispielsweise eine solche Einfriedung allein dem Schutz von Tieren oder Pflanzen (z. B. Weidezäune oder Wildzäune), und sind Durchgänge, Gatter oder Übertritte für Erholung Suchende vorgesehen, so liegt keine Sperre im obigen Sinn vor, weil erkennbar ist, dass hier nicht das Betreten untersagt werden soll. Gleiches gilt, wenn durch Wegschranken allein das Benutzen von Wegen durch Kraftfahrzeuge verhindert werden soll. In diesem Fall können z. B. Fußgänger oder Radfahrer die Wege benutzen._

Eher trifft man allerdings auf Beschilderungen. Anders als bei den phyisischen Sperren, die zur Wahrung des Rechtsfriedens immer zu beachten sind, hat der Gesetzgeber den Erholungsuchenden hier ein eigenes Prüfungsrecht eingeräumt. Auch hier ist die Ausführungen in der Bekanntmachung hilfreich:

_Sperrt der Grundeigentümer oder der sonstige Berechtigte sein Grundstück durch Schilder, so müssen diese auf einen gesetzlichen Grund hinweisen, der eine Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts rechtfertigt (Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 3), z. B. „Forstarbeiten“, „Erntearbeiten“, „Gewerbebetrieb“, „Industrieanlage“, „Wohnbereich“, „Wasserschutzgebiet“, „Sportveranstaltung am .... von ............... bis ........“. Ist ein solcher Grund nicht angegeben, so sind derartige Sperrschilder für Erholung Suchende unbeachtlich. Dies gilt z. B. bei Schildern mit der Aufschrift „Privatbesitz Betreten verboten“. Gleiches gilt bei Angabe eines Grundes, der offensichtlich nicht vorliegt (z. B. bei Aufschrift „Betreten verboten – Wohnbereich“, wenn sich auf dem Grundstück erkennbar keine Gebäude befinden). 
_
In letzter Zeit sind mir Beschilderungen von einzelnen Forstbetrieben der Bayerischen Staatsforsten oder von Gemeinden bekannt geworden, die sich auf Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG beziehen. Diesen öffentlichen Stellen sind keine eigenen Befugnisse nach dem Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz zugedacht, so dass sie das Betretungsrecht auch nur im Rahmen des Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BayNatSchG unter den Voraussetzungen des Art. 33 BayNatSchG für die Allgemeinheit einschränken können.  Dabei soll wohl der Verweis auf Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG das Vorliegen des in Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 3 BayNatSchG geforderten rechtlichen Grundes suggerieren, der eine Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts rechtfertigen soll. Art 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG konkretisiert allerdings die Gewährung des Rechts zur Erholung aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV. So auch in 4.2.1 der Bekanntmachung: _Privatwege dürfen zum Zwecke der Erholung zu Fuß betreten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Elektromotor befahren werden. Hierunter fällt vor allem das Rad fahren, aber auch das Fahren mit Gespannen und bespannten Schlitten. Voraussetzung ist, dass sich die Wege zum Befahren mit den genannten Fahrzeugen eignen._
Das ist aber nur einer von mehreren Gründen, die gegen die Beachtlichkeit dieser Schilder sprechen.

Da der bayerische Gesetzgeber um das Konfliktpotential unbeachtlicher Schilder wusste, stellte er in der Gesetzesbegründung fest, es _besteht ein Interesse an der behördlichen Kontrolle und insbesondere an der Beseitigung solcher Schilder, die nach Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2 keine privatrechtliche Wirkung haben und nur den Anschein eines wirksamen Betretungsverbotes erwecken. _Dies greift auch die Bekanntmachung wieder auf:

_Sperren, die nicht die Voraussetzungen des Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 3 erfüllen, sind auch in öffentlich-rechtlicher Hinsicht unzulässig; ihre Beseitigung kann von der Naturschutzbehörde nach Art. 34 Abs. 3 gefordert werden (vgl. Nr. III.3.2). ..._


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. Januar 2015)

Das Betretungsrecht hat in mancherlei Hinsicht auch ganz praktische Aspekte. Vieles was erst in neueren Studien wissenschaftlich belegt wurde, hatte der bayerische Gesetzgeber bereits im Naturschutzgesetz 1973 berücksichtigt. Entsprechend modern und weitsichtig muten daher auch manche Ausführungen in der Bekanntmachung des Ministeriums aus dem Jahr 1976 an. Tatsächlich waren die Regelungen auch damals schon vernünftig und haben seither an ihrer Aktualität nichts verloren. Einige Beispiele:

*Zur Verkehrssicherungspflicht*
_Die Ausübung des Rechts auf Naturgenuss und Erholung erfolgt grundsätzlich auf eige-_
_ne Gefahr und begründet weder für den Staat noch für die betroffenen Grundeigentümer_
_oder sonstigen Berechtigten eine Haftung oder bestimmte Sorgfaltspflichten (vgl. Art. 27_
_Abs. 3)._ 

Nachdem zwei von der ständigen Rechtsprechung abweichende Urteile für eine große Verunsicherung unter den Waldbesitzern sorgten, bestätigte der Bundesverwaltungsgerichtshof in seinem vielbeachteten Urteil vom 02.10.2012 - Az. VI ZR 311/11 die gesetzliche Haftungsbeschränkung für die Erholung in der freien Natur, wie sie bereits seit 1973 in Bayern festgeschrieben ist.

*Zum Grundsatz der Gemeinverträglichkeit*
_Dieser Grundsatz ist besonders bei der Ausübung sportlicher Betätigungen zu beachten;
vor allem auf Flächen mit starkem Erholungsverkehr können sich daraus Beschränkungen
sportlicher Betätigung ergeben (z. B. bei Ballspielen an einem Badestrand oder auf Liege-
wiesen, beim Reiten auf viel begangenen Wegen)._

Das Ministerium ist im Bezug auf einen starken Erholungsverkehr nur auf Reiter eingegangen. Dies entspricht den Ausführungen der Rupprecht Consult Forschung und Beratung GmbH im Merkblatt RADFAHRER und FUSSGÄNGER:
_Empirische Studien zeigen, dass Radfahrer dazu neigen, ihr Verhalten anzupassen. 
Auch wurde beobachtet, dass Fußgänger durch Radfahrer weniger behindert werden als 
umgekehrt: Es sind die Radfahrer, die flexibel sein müssen. Radfahrer verringern ihre 
Geschwindigkeit und versuchen bei hoher Fußgängerdichte ein Zusammentreffen auf 
andere Weise zu verhindern. Erhebungen zeigen, dass sie sich unvorhersehbarer 
Bewegungen, insbesondere bei unbeaufsichtigten kleinen Kindern, sehr bewusst sind. 
Ängste vor einem allgemein rücksichtslosen Verhalten der Radfahrer sind unbegründet. _

_und_

_In der Praxis *reguliert sich der Fahrradverkehr in hohem Maße selbst*. Macht die
Fussgängerdichte das Radfahren zu schwierig, benutzen Radfahrer alternative Routen. Die
Angst, dass Fussgänger von der Masse an Radfahrern bedrängt werden könnten, ist
ebenfalls unbegründet._

Entsprechend sieht das Ministerium auch keine Notwendigkeit zur räumlichen Trennung von Fußgängern und Radfahrern.
_Die Behörde hat auf diesen Grundsatz insbesondere Rücksicht zu nehmen, wenn sie nach_
_Art. 26 Anordnungen zur Regelung des Erholungsverkehrs trifft. Dies kann beispielsweise_
_zu einer räumlichen Trennung von Fußgängern und Reitern führen, wenn infolge einer star-_
_ken Beanspruchung von Wegen durch Reiter Wanderer unzumutbar behindert würden.
_
Der Hinweis auf die starke Beanspruchung von Wegen durch Reiter, stellt dabei allerdings mehr auf Wegeschäden ab.
Die Möglichkeit relevanter Wegeschäden durch Reiter ist unbestritten. Unzumutbare Wegeschäden im Sinne des Betretungsrechts sind durch Radfahrer allerdings nicht zu erwarten, wie auch Thomas Wöhrstein in Mountainbike und Umwelt 1998 feststellte:
_Das durchschnittliche mechanische Einwirkungspotential eines defensiv fahrenden Mountainbikers auf Wegeoberflächen entspricht etwa dem eines Fußgängers. WlNTERLlNG berichtet in Anlehnung an ein Gespräch mit einem Vertreter der Bezirksstelle für Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege Freiburg i.Br., daß im Gebiet des Feldberges im Schwarzwald „... die bisher festgestellten Erosionsschäden durch Radfahrer als minimal und im Verhältnis zu Wanderern als geringfügig zu bezeichnen sind.“ Damit sei auch ein Befahren schmaler Wege aus ökologischer Sicht unproblematisch. Der Anteil der “quasi-natürlichen“ Erosionsvorgänge auf Wegen ohne Einfluß der Wegenutzer beträgt rund 65%.“ Der relative Anteil der Mountainbiker an Erosionsvorgängen auf Wegen ist daher als gering zu bezeichnen._
*
Zur Natur- und Eigentümerverträglichkeit*
Bezüglich behördlicher Einschränkungen in Verordnungen kam das Ministerium 1976 schon zum selben Schluss wie Wöhrstein 1998:
_Für Rechtsverordnungen schreibt Art. 47 Abs. 3 die sinngemäße Anwendung des Art._
_47 Abs. 2 Satz 1 vor. Das bedeutet, dass die Beschränkungen in der Natur in geeig-_
_neter Weise kenntlich gemacht werden sollen. Dies wird regelmäßig die Aufstellung_
_von Hinweistafeln erfordern, auf denen die Art der Beschränkung, möglichst auch der_
_Grund hierfür und die für die Beschränkung verantwortliche Behörde anzugeben sind_
_(z. B. mit folgendem Text: „Betreten nur auf gekennzeichneten Wegen. Schutz wertvol-_
_ler Pflanzenbestände. Landratsamt ..." oder „*Wege nur für Fußgänger und Radfahrer,*_
_*nicht für Reiter. Empfindliche Bodendecke. Landratsamt ...*“)._


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. Januar 2015)

Man beachte:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ....
> Auch wurde beobachtet, dass Fußgänger durch Radfahrer weniger behindert werden als umgekehrt ...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. Januar 2015)

So lange wir uns hier im Forum einen drauf lassen, was wir doch für tolle Biker sind, ändert sich nix: wäre das nicht eine Idee, das ganze auch mal ein wenig redaktionell aufzubereiten und an's DAV-Magazin zu schicken? 
Kostet nix, und wenn's abgedruckt wird, ist der nächste Satz Reifen auch schon bezahlt.


----------



## Werratte (12. Januar 2015)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> *Zur Natur- und Eigentümerverträglichkeit*
> Bezüglich behördlicher Einschränkungen in Verordnungen kam das Ministerium 1976 schon zum selben Schluss wie Wöhrstein 1998:
> _Für Rechtsverordnungen schreibt Art. 47 Abs. 3 die sinngemäße Anwendung des Art._
> _47 Abs. 2 Satz 1 vor. Das bedeutet, dass die Beschränkungen in der Natur in geeig-_
> ...


Das ist dann also die Basis für die Aufstellung der Schilder am Altmühltal-Panoramaweg?
Da ist ja genau das enthalten.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Januar 2015)

Ein weiteres Beispiel aus der Bekanntmachung des Ministeriums:

*Zum Grundsatz der Gemeinverträglichkeit *
Es gibt durchaus ein paar Verhaltensweisen, die sich mit dem Grundsatz der Gemeinverträglichkeit nicht vertragen oder gar für andere Erholungsuchenden gefährlich werden können. 

_Unzulässig ist es danach z. B., übermäßigen Lärm zu erzeugen (etwa beim Betreiben _
_von Kofferradios), die Natur zu verunreinigen (etwa durch das Liegenlassen von Abfällen) oder 
andere durch die Ausübung gefährlicher Sportarten zu gefährden (etwa beim Bogenschießen)._

Das Ministerium zählt aus gutem Grund das Radfahren nicht zu den gefährlichen Sportarten. 
Dies bestätigt auch die Studie Mountainbiking und Wandern, die Helga Wessely für die 
Bayerische Akademie für Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege 1998 durchgeführt hat:

_In der öffentlichen Diskussion wird die Gefährdung von Wanderern durch die Biker immer wieder herausgestellt. Tatsächlich sind Unfälle zwischen Fußgängern und Bikern jedoch äußerst selten. Gemessen an der großen Zahl der Selbstunfälle von Fußgängern sowie anderer Naturnutzer in den Bergen tendiert die Zahl der Unfälle im Begegnungsverkehr mit Mountainbikern gegen *Null*. So sind der Sicherheitsforschung des Deutschen Alpenvereins (DAV) *keine Unfälle* aus dem Begegnungsverkehr zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern bekannt (Hr. Schubert, 1998, brfl.). Auch auf dem für Biken zugelassenen Wegenetz von Österreich sind bislang nur äußerst selten Unfälle passiert. WIEGAND (1993) zitiert in WÖHRSTEIN (1998: 79/80) teilt mit, daß auf den 2.700 Kilometer in Tirol freigegebenen Forststraßen während eines Jahres *keine einzige Kollision* zwischen Biker und Fußgänger gemeldet wurde. Die extrem niedrige Unfallrate wird auch durch Daten von BLUMENTHAL (o.J.) aus den USA bestätigt._


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Januar 2015)

Die Bekanntmachung des StMLU zur "Erholung in der freien Natur" vom 30.07.1976 beschäftigt sich ausgiebig auf insgesamt 23 Seiten mit dem Betretungsrecht in Bayern. Von besonderem Interesse sind daher die Dinge, die das Ministerium nicht darin behandelt hat. Zum Beispiel:

*Geeignete Wege*
Heißt es doch in der Vereinbarung zum Mountainbiking in Bayern vom 05.10.2000,
_Es gilt daher, die an sich *klare und praxisgerechte* Formulierung im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz, wo-_
_nach Fahrradfahren (und damit Mountainbiking) nur auf geeigneten Wegen stattfinden darf, ... _

Die Vereinbarung gibt an dieser Stelle vor Rechtssicherheit zu vermitteln. Nicht nur, dass die dort geschilderte Rechtlage zur Rechtssicherheit überhaupt keinen Beitrag leistet. Aufgrund dieser Formulierung weiß man immer noch nicht, ob und wo Rad gefahren werden darf. Tatsächlich ist die dort geschilderte Rechtslage die Ursache für diese Verunsicherung.

Insbesondere die Feststellung, _Eine Beurteilung wird in der Regel nur dann stattfinden müssen, wenn ein Konfliktfall eingetreten *ist*, der eine Lösung verlangt._ belegt, dass die Verfasser der Vereinbarung selbst nicht daran glaubten. Der bayerische Gesetzgeber legte größten Wert darauf mögliche Konflikte bei der Erholung in der freien Natur von vornherein auszuschließen und erst gar nicht entstehen zu lassen. Die in der Vereinbarung geschilderte Rechtslage steht in völligem Widerspruch zum Willen des Gesetzgebers, der mit klaren Systematik des BayNatSchG erreichen wollte, dass alle für Inhalt und Umfang des Betretungsrechts maßgeblichen Vorschriften angesprochen werden und der einzelne Betretungsberechtigte sich über Inhalt und Schranken seines Rechts zusammenfassend informieren kann (vgl. Art. 27 Abs. 2).

Über den Begriff des „geeigneten Weges“ sollen, z. B. nach dieser Vereinbarung, Flächen kraft Gesetzes vom Betretungsrecht ausgenommen sein und wären somit dem durch die Verfassung geschützten Betretungsrecht der freien Natur entzogen. Bemerkenswert ist deshalb, dass trotz der damit einhergehenden weitreichendsten Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes weder der Gesetzgeber selbst im Gesetz bzw. in der ausführlichen Begründung (Drucksache 7/3007) dazu, noch das Bayerische Verfassungsgericht in seinem Urteil vom 16.06.1975 (GVBI S.203), noch die Bayerische Staatsregierung in seiner Bekanntmachung zum Vollzug des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes (BayNatSchG); V. Abschnitt "Erholung in der freien Natur" vom 30.07.1976 eine Notwendigkeit für eine genauere Erklärung gesehen haben.

Obwohl sich die Bekanntmachung auf insgesamt 23 Seiten umfassend mit dem Betretungsrecht auseinander setzt, wird dabei lediglich in Nr. I 4.2.1 erwähnt, dass zum Befahren „Voraussetzung ist, dass sich die Wege zum Befahren mit den genannten Fahrzeugen eignen.“
_Art. 23. Abs. 1 BayNatSchG (1982) gewährt gegenüber den Eigentümern ein Betretungsrecht auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur sowohl Wanderern, also Fußgängern, zum Reiten als auch für das Fahren mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft. Hierunter fällt das Radfahren, aber auch das Fahren mit Gespannen und bespannten Schlitten. Voraussetzung ist, dass sich die Wege zum Befahren mit den genannten Fahrzeugen oder zum Reiten eignen._ Eine darüber hinausgehende Auseinandersetzung mit der Eignung von Wegen erfolgt der Systematik des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetze (Art. 27 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG) folgend dort nicht. Ausführlich mit den Grenzen des Betretungsrechts beschäftigt sich die Bekanntmachung dann unter Nr. II.

Dort findet sich statt der "geeigneten Wege" dann eine einfache im Gesetz nachvollziehbare Schilderung der Rechtslage:
_Nr. 4.3.2_
_... umfasst Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 der Bayerischen Verfassung bei einer_
_gegenwartsbezogenen Verfassungsinterpretation auch das Reiten auf Privatwegen und_
_Flächen in der freien Natur zu Erholungszwecken. Damit fällt auch das Reiten, soweit_
_es zu Erholungszwecken ausgeübt wird, unter das allgemeine Betretungsrecht nach_
_Art. 27 ff. Es unterliegt nunmehr *nur* den für *alle Arten* des Betretungsrechts geltenden_
_Beschränkungen; insoweit wird vor allem auf die Art. 27, 30, 31 und 33 hingewiesen._
_Das bedeutet, dass das Reiten – soweit nicht eine gesetzliche (z. B. nach Art. 30) oder_
_behördliche Beschränkung (z. B. zur Regelung des Erholungsverkehrs nach Art. 31) be-_
_steht – solange erlaubt ist, als nicht der Eigentümer den Weg oder die Fläche nach Art._
_27 Abs. 3, Art. 33, 34 für Reiter gesperrt hat (z. B. bei unzumutbarer Eigentumsschä-_
_digung vgl. Nr. II)._

Da dem Eigentümer allerdings nur möglich ist Flächen bzw. Wege für die Allgemeinheit, nicht aber für einzelne Erholungsarten zu sperren, findet sich hier eine kleine Abweichung in der Bekanntmachung, die darauf beruht, dass der Gesetzgeber diesen Punkt aus der Entscheidung des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichts nicht in der Novelle 1982 umgesetzt hat. Die Sperrung hätte nach Art. 31 durch die Naturschutzbehörden (evtl. auf Antrag) zu erfolgen. Dennoch vermittelt dieser Absatz eine seither nicht mehr erreichte Rechtssicherheit.

Dass es selbst dem Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Gesundheit nicht möglich war in seiner Antwort
_Der Begriff des „geeigneten Weges“ ist gesetzlich nicht defi-_
_niert. Allerdings sind zwei Fälle denkbar, die einen Weg als _
_ungeeignet erscheinen lassen: ..._
vom 02.08.2011 zur Schriftliche Anfrage des Abgeordneten Günther Felbinger vom 27.06.2011 (Drucksache 16/9467) eine klare und praxisgerechte Antwort zu geben, was unter dem Begriff „geeigneter Weg“ zu verstehen sei, zeigt deutlich, dass dieser, vom Gesetzgeber gar nicht gewollte Ansatz, ungeeignet ist Rechtssicherheit zu vermitteln.


----------



## isartrails (14. Januar 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> So lange wir uns hier im Forum einen drauf lassen, was wir doch für tolle Biker sind, ändert sich nix: wäre das nicht eine Idee, das ganze auch mal* ein wenig redaktionell aufzubereiten* und ...


Daran wird's wohl scheitern. 
Oder @TTT übernimmt das, schließlich wurde der Thread ja seiner Aussage nach für ihn geschrieben.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. Januar 2015)

isartrails schrieb:


> Daran wird's wohl scheitern.
> Oder @TTT übernimmt das, schließlich wurde der Thread ja seiner Aussage nach für ihn geschrieben.



Ich bin mir sicher, das bekommt der TE schon hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (14. Januar 2015)

Ein weiteres Beispiel:
Das Ministerium verzichtet in seiner Bekanntmachung auch auf eine *Definition des Wegebegriffs*.
Das Ministerium hatte sicher eine klare Vorstellung davon, welche Arten von Wegen in der Natur vorkommen. So auch Burgi in Erholung in der freien Natur, 1994, S. 54:

_... , daß die Anwendung des Wegerechts nicht vom Vorhandensein einer_
_künstlichen Wegeanlage abhängt; ein wichtiges Ergebnis, wenn man bedenkt,_
_daß viele der hier in Frage kommenden Wege Naturwege, z.B. bloße Trampel-_
_pfade, sein dürften. _

Nach Friedlein (vgl. Anm. 5 u. 6 zu Art. 25) trägt die, auch in der Literatur vertretene, weite Fassung des Wegebegriffs dem_ Prinzip Rechnung, _daß der Zugang frei sein muss, soweit kein Schaden entstehen kann, und verwehrt sein muss, soweit Schaden zu erwarten ist.

Thomas Wöhrstein hat sich in den beiden Studien ÖKOLOGISCHE AUSWIRKUNGEN DES MOUNTAINBIKE-SPORTS, 1993 und MOUNTAINBIKE UND UMWELT, 1998 intensiv mit dieser Thematik beschäftigt. Im Interview in der Südwest Presse vom 22. Mai 1998  bringt er seine Ergebnisse auf den Punkt:  _Nach über zehn Jahren Mountainbiking kann niemand vorort Schäden aufzeigen. Ich habe auch keine gefunden._

Dazu passt auch die Erkenntnis aus der Broschüre Bodenschutz bei den Bayerischen Staatsforsten_, dass Waldböden empfindlich gegenüber dem Befahren mit schweren Lasten sind _und der Feststellung der Bayerischen Landesanstalt für Wald und Forstwirtschaft, dass_ Radlasten von 4 - 4,5 t  auf empfindlichen Standorten möglichst nicht überschritten werden sollten._ Hiernach sind durch Radfahrer keine Schäden am Waldboden und somit vor allem auch nicht auf Wegen im Wald zu erwarten. Somit war in Bayern für das Radfahren im Wald bis zur Umsetzung des Bundeswaldgesetzes mit der Novelle 1982 auch kein gesetzliches Wegegebot erforderlich.

An dieser Stelle noch einmal der Hinweis auf die DIMB-Trailrules:
*1. Fahre nur auf Wegen!*


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Januar 2015)

Ein weiteres Beispiel für etwas, das in der Bekanntmachung nicht erwähnt wird, sind:

*Waldtypische und atypische Gefahren*

Der Begriff "waldtypischen Gefahren" wurde mit der Novelle des Bundeswaldgesetzes 2010 zur Klarstellung in § 14 Abs. 1 aufgenommen.  In der  Rechtsprechung war das Begriffspaar "waldtypische und atypische Gefahren" allerdings schon vorher üblich.
Eine  Änderung der zuvor bestehenden Rechtslage ist mit den in § 14 Abs. 1 Satz 4 BWaldG und § 60 Satz 2 und 3 BNatSchG getroffenen Klarstellungen nicht eingetreten. Sie war ausweislich der jeweiligen Gesetzesbegründung auch nicht beabsichtigt, so der BGH (Urteil v. 02.10.2012).

Die Bekanntmachung des Ministeriums enthält nur allgemeine Ausführungen zur Verkehrssicherungspflicht. Da nach dem Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz die Erholungsnutzung nicht wegen möglicher Haftungsrisiken untersagt werden kann (vgl. Oliver Hendrischk, Verkehrssicherungspflicht in Großschutzgebieten, 2003, S. 9, herausgegeben vom Bundesamt für Naturschutz und Art. 33 und Art. 31 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG), waren eingehendere Erläuterungen auch nicht erforderlich.

Den Eigentümer beschränkt dies in seiner Verfügungsgewalt. Der Ausgleich zwischen den Interessen der Allgemeinheit und den Belangen der Eigentümer wird dadurch erreicht, indem den Erholungsuchenden eine Betretungsbefugnis eingeräumt, ihnen aber zugleich das Risiko waldtypischer Gefahren auferlegt ist.

Des Weiteren darf man nicht vergessen, dass die Sicherungsbedürfnisse der Erholungsuchenden bezüglich der atypischen Gefahren in der Regel nicht sehr hoch anzusiedeln und folglich an die Verkehrssicherung nur relativ geringe Anforderrungen zu stellen sind. In diesen Fällen tritt die Eigenvorsorge durch den Verkehrsteilnehmer, sich selbst vor Schaden zu bewahren in den Vordergrund.
Es reicht daher anerkanntermaßen aus, diejenigen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen zu treffen, die ein verständiger, umsichtiger, vorsichtiger und gewissenhafter Angehöriger der betroffenen Verkehrskreise für ausreichend halten darf, um andere Personen vor Schäden zu bewahren, und die den Umständen nach zuzumuten sind. So haftet der Eigentümer insbesondere nicht für Gefahren, die ein Erholungsuchender unter den vorgenannten Bedingungen rechtzeitig erkennen kann.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Januar 2015)

Noch ein Beispiel:

*Ungestörter Begegnungsverkehr*, *störungsfreier Begegnungsverkehr* oder *gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr *sind Begriffe, die gerne in den "Raum" geworfen werden, wenn den Radfahrern ihr Grundrecht auf Erholung auf bestimmten Wegen vorenthalten werden soll. Insoweit könnte man sich dabei allerdings höchstens auf den Grundsatz der Gemeinverträglichkeit beziehen, der in Art. 26 Abs. 2 Satz 3 BayNatSchG wie folgt formuliert ist:

_Die Rechtsausübung anderer darf nicht verhindert oder mehr als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar beeinträchtigt werden (Gemeinverträglichkeit)._

Diese Begriffe werden aber weder im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz noch in der Bekanntmachung erwähnt, weil mit ihnen entweder ein Ausbauzustand von Wegen vorausgesetzt wird, der in der Natur nicht zu erwarten ist und vielleicht sogar den Zielen des Naturschutzes zuwiderliefe oder eine Erwartungshaltung beinhaltet, die den Erholungsuchenden schlicht auch in der freien Natur nicht zusteht.

Vielmehr handelt es sich bei der Gemeinverträglichkeit um einen allgemeinen Grundsatz für das Verhalten der Erholungsuchenden zueinander, der allen Nutzergruppen *gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme* auferlegt. Im Verhältnis von Radfahrern und Fußgängern konkretisiert sich dies wie folgt:

_So kann es dem Radfahrer gegebenenfalls geboten sein abzusteigen, um dem Fußgän-
ger dem ihm gebührenden Vorrang einzuräumen. Auf der anderen Seite sind auch die 
Fußgänger an die Gemeinverträglichkeitsklausel gebunden und dürfen Radfahrer nicht 
unnötig behindern. Im unübersichtlichen Terrain ist es nach den allgemeinen Regeln dem 
Radfahrer geboten nur so schnell zu fahren, dass er sein Fahrrad ständig beherrscht und 
innerhalb der übersehbaren Strecke notfalls sofort anhalten kann (vgl. auch § 3 Abs. 1 
StVO)._

Die Bekanntmachung des Ministeriums benutzt bezüglich der Grenzen der Gemeinverträglichkeit den Begriff *"unzumutbar"*. Eine Notwendigkeit für Beschränkungen des Begegnungsverkehrs von Fußgängern und Radfahrern sieht es dort nicht. Es geht vielmehr davon aus, dass eine gemeinsame Nutzung von Wegen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme sowohl Radfahrern als auch Fußgängern zumutbar ist.

Bezüglich möglicher Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern gibt es inzwischen auch einige Studien, denen man ein interessantes Ergebnis entlocken kann:

Die neueste Studie dürfte Walderholung mit und ohne Bike? aus dem Schwarzwald 2014 sein. Ergebnis der Befragung (Seite 15):
_*27 Prozent* der befragten Wanderer fühlten sich am Tag der Erhebung in unterschiedlichem Ausmaß durch Mountainbiker gestört (gar nicht 73%, etwas 20%, ziemlich 5%, sehr 2%)._

Dazu passt auch die Studie von Wessely, "Mountainbiking und Wandern", 1998:
_Die Anzahl der Wanderer, die am Staubtalweg die Begegnung _
_mit Mountainbikern als konfliktträchtig einstuften, lag bei *27 %*._
_Angesichts der potentiell stark konfliktsträchtigen Situation liegt _
_der Wert erstaunlich niedrig._

Nicht mehr verwunderlich nun die Ergebnisse aus der "Soziale Konflikte-Studie" Harz 2008:
_Aus Sicht der Wanderer sind Mountainbiker und Radfahrer "Problempartner", das aber lediglich für etwa ein Viertel der Befragten (*26,4 %*)._ Quelle: Wandertourismus, 2009

Die neueren Studien bestätigen, was Wessely und Wöhrstein schon 1998 feststellten:
_Einen Hinweis zur Interpretation dieses Befragungsergebnisses liefert die Arbeit, die von_
_ZIEGLER 1993 am Donautalradweg erstellt wurde. Dieser Weg wird von Fußgängern wie_
_Radfahrern gleichermaßen benutzt. ZIEGLER kommt zu dem Ergebnis, daß sich bei einem_
_Radfahreranteil von sechs Prozent, von 50 Prozent wie auch von 80 Prozent, *ein beinahe*_
_*gleichbleibender Anteil von 25 Prozent der Fußgänger durch die Radfahrer gestört fühlt*._
_Daraus ist zu schließen, daß es unter den Fußgängern einen Anteil von ungefähr 25 Prozent_
_gibt, der sich grundsätzlich von Radfahrern gestört fühlt, unabhängig davon, wieviele Radfah-_
_rer unterwegs sind und wie hoch das Störpotential dadurch tatsächlich ist. Dieses Ergebnis_
_widerspricht der Vermutung von WEIGAND, der annimmt, daß bei steigendem Radfahreran-_
_teil auf den Forstwegen um den Großen Feldberg auch die Anzahl der sich gestört fühlenden_
_Fußgänger zunimmt._
_(Wöhrstein, "Mountainbike und Umwelt", 1998)_

Man kann festhalten, dass sich gut ein Viertel der Wanderer, situationsunabhängig an Radfahrern stören.

Dieses Viertel hält Mountainbiker vermutlich für den natürlichen Feind des Wanderers, wie es z. B. in der Wanderbibel von Mathias Kehles dargestellt wird oder folgt den Ratschlägen des Wanderpapstes Manuel Andrack.

Wanderbibel bei google books
Da kann man ganz praktisch sehen, welch wesentlichen Beitrag die Bayerische Verfassung zur Konfliktvermeidung leistet, indem sie klarstellt, dass die verschiedenen Arten der Erholung in der Natur grundsätzlich gleichwertig nebeneinander stehen, ohne dass eine bestimmte Rangordnung aufgestellt werden könnte (vgl. BayVerfGH, E.v. 24.7.1979 – Vf. 10-VII-77 – VerfGHE 32, 92/98 f.).

Vor diesem Hintergrund wird das Ministerium vor allem davon ausgehen, dass gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme* zumutbar ist*. Wie bereits früher dargestellt, ist der Begegnungsverkehr dann auch gefahrlos.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Januar 2015)

Da stören die im "Gänsemarsch" fahrenden Biker den weg(ver)sperrend nebeneinanderher laufenden Wanderer.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Januar 2015)

*Das große Missverständnis*
Regelungslücken und geeignete Wege

Die Bekanntmachung des Umweltministerium vom 30.07.1976 erklärt die Rechtslage, wie sie, wie dargestellt, seit dem 01.08.1973 für Radfahrer unverändert besteht, äußerst verständlich. Dennoch wird in der Literatur seit 1983 davon abgewichen, als ob es noch ein völlig anderes "Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz" geben würde. Weshalb ist das so?

Nach dem BayNatSchG 1973 war das *Reiten* in der freien Natur nur auf solchen Flächen und Privatwegen erlaubt, die dafür eigens freigegeben waren. Der Bayerische Verfassungsgerichtshof hatte mit Entscheidung vom 16. Juni 1975 (GVBI S.203) diese Regelung für nichtig erklärt. Das Reiten ist nach der Entscheidung nicht nur auf den eigens dafür freigegebenen Privatwegen zulässig, *sondern auf allen Wegen*, so die Gesetzesbegründung zur Novelle 1982 (DRUCKSACHE 9/10375).

Mit der Novelle 1982 wurde das Reiten dem Betreten gleichgestellt (Art. 29 BayNatSchG 2011), sowie auch den Reitern das Recht Privatwege unabhängig von der Erlaubnis des Eigentümers zu nutzen gewährt (Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG 2011).

Zum Schutz der Grundstückseigentümer vor Schäden, die über ein zumutbares Maß hinausgehen, wie sie in besonderem Maße bei der Ausübung der Betretungsbefugnis durch Reiter drohen, hatte der Gesetzgeber ausschließlich durch die Einfügung des Absatzes 2 in Art. 31 BayNatSchG Rechnung getragen.

_*Art. 31*_
_* Beschränkungen der Erholung in der freien Natur*_

_(2) Inhalt von Beschränkungen für das Reiten kann insbesondere sein,_
_1. das Reiten nur auf den durch die Behörde besonders dafür ausgewiesenen Wegen oder Flächen zu erlauben,_
_2. das Reiten nur zu bestimmten Zeiten zu gestatten,_
_3. für die Benutzung von Wegen und Flächen durch Reiter eine behördliche Genehmigung vorzusehen._

Nun gibt es zwei Gerichtsentscheidungen zum Reiten, die die vorherschende Verunsicherung zum Betretungsrecht in Bayern maßgeblich verursacht haben, und auf die sich die Literatur auch noch jeweils unreflektiert bezieht.

Das Verwaltungsgericht Regensburg führt in seinem Urteil vom 26. Januar 1999, Az. RO 11 K 97.1188 aus, nach Art. 23 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG (1998) darf jedermann auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur reiten, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen. Art. 25 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG in der ab 1.9.1998 geltenden Fassung (jetzt Art. 30 Abs. 2) enthielte nun ebenfalls diese "klarstellende" Formulierung.

Bezüglich der Eignung stellt das Verwaltungsgericht Regensburg fest, dass das Gesetz selbst keine Regelung enthält, was unter der Eignung eines Weges zu verstehen sei und der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof stellte in seiner Urteil vom *17.01.1983*, Nr. 9 B 80 A. 956, bereits fest, dass das Bayer. Naturschutzgesetz keine ausdrückliche Regelung darüber enthält, wer über die Eignung eines Privatwegs befindet.

Der Systematik und dem Regelungsgehalt des Gesetzes folgend, stellen sich diese Fragen aber auch gar nicht.

Um diese vermeintlichen Regelungslücken zu schließen führen die beiden Gerichte aus, sei ein Weg ungeeignet, so dürfe dort von vorneherein nicht geritten werden. Daher seien Schilder oder andere Sperren, die der Eigentümer an einem ungeeigneten Weg anbringt, keine Einschränkungen eines an sich bestehenden Betretungsrechts, und es gelte auch nicht Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 3 BayNatSchG (Hinweis auf den gesetzlichen Grund der Beschränkung).

Nach Auffassung der Gerichte sollen über den Begriff des „geeigneten Weges“ Flächen kraft Gesetzes vom Betretungsrecht ausgenommen sein. Dies wäre die weitreichendste Beschränkung des Grundrechts aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes. Da ist es doch verwunderlich, dass weder der Gesetzgeber selbst im Gesetz bzw. in der ausführlichen Begründung (Drucksache 7/3007) dazu, noch das Bayerische Verfassungsgericht in seinem Urteil vom 16.06.1975 (GVBI S.203), noch die Bayerische Staatsregierung in seiner Bekanntmachung zum Vollzug des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes (BayNatSchG); V. Abschnitt "Erholung in der freien Natur" vom 30.07.1976 eine Notwendigkeit für eine genauere Erklärung gesehen haben.

Die Urteile wichen von der Systematik und dem Regelungsgehalt des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes derart ab, dass der Rechtsfrieden, den Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 3 BayNatSchG wahren sollte, zerstört wird und die dem BayNatSchG innewohnende Rechtssicherheit verloren geht. Seither verwirrt_ die "klare und praxisgerechte Formulierung" im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz, wonach Fahrrad fahren (und damit Mountainbiking) nur auf geeigneten Wegen stattfinden darf_ und stiftet Unfrieden zwischen Behörden, Grundbesitzern und den Erholungsuchenden auch untereinander.


Es sei nur am Rande erwähnt, dass das Bayerische Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Gesundheit in seiner Antwort vom 02.08.2011 zur Schriftliche Anfrage des Abgeordneten Günther Felbinger vom 27.06.2011 (Drucksache 16/9467) den Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshof vielleicht nicht unabsichtlich mit dem Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshof verwechselt und aus dem o. g. Urteil des VG Regensburg bzw. dem Kommentar zu Lasten der erholungsuchenden Radfahrer unkorrekt zitiert, da die Nr. 1 zu 2. dort jeweils wieder ausgenommen wurde, was das Ministerium nicht tat.


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Januar 2015)

Wie im Thread bisher dargestellt, hatte der bayerische Gesetzgeber die Befugnisse und die Beschränkungen des Grundrechts auf Naturgenuss und Erholung in der freien Natur sehr detailliert und auch vernünftig geregelt:

_Im IV. Abschnitt sollen die wichtigsten Bestätigungen des in Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV gewährleisteten Grundrechts näher ausgestaltet werden, ohne daß damit eine verbindliche Auslegung dieses Verfassungsartikels gegeben werden soll. _
_
*Art. 27*
* Betretungsrecht; Gemeingebrauch an Gewässern*
(1) Alle Teile der freien Natur, insbesondere Wald, Bergweide, Fels, Ödungen, Brachflächen, Auen, Uferstreifen und landwirtschaftlich genutzte Flächen, können von jedermann unentgeltlich betreten werden.

(2) 1 Das Betretungsrecht umfasst auch die Befugnisse nach Art. 28 und 29. 2 Es ist beschränkt durch die allgemeinen Gesetze sowie durch Art. 30 bis 32 dieses Gesetzes.

(3) 1 Das Betretungsrecht kann von Grundeigentümern oder sonstigen Berechtigten nur unter den Voraussetzungen des Art. 33 verweigert werden. 2 Das Betretungsrecht kann nicht ausgeübt werden, soweit Grundeigentümer oder sonstige Berechtigte das Betreten ihres Grundstücks durch für die Allgemeinheit geltende, deutlich sichtbare Sperren, insbesondere durch Einfriedungen, andere tatsächliche Hindernisse oder Beschilderungen untersagt haben. 3 Beschilderungen sind jedoch nur wirksam, wenn sie auf einen gesetzlichen Grund hinweisen, der eine Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts rechtfertigt._

Daneben hat er in Art. 33 die Voraussetzungen unter denen Grundeigentümer Sperren errichten können definiert und in Art. 34 diesbezüglich ein Verwaltungsverfahren eingerichtet.

Nachdem die o. g. Urteile sowohl den Regelungsgehalt des Art. 27 BayNatSchG als auch die Vorraussetzungen für Sperrungen aus Art. 33 und das dazugehörige Verwaltungsverfahren bereits völlig ignoriert haben, setzt der Kommentar "Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz" (2007) von Christian Tausch vom Bayerischen Landesamts für Umwelt (LfU) noch eines drauf. Wohl in Erinnerung, dass das Grundrecht auf Erholung in der freien Natur nur durch die immanenten Schranken (Natur-, Eigentümer- und Gemeinverträglichkeit) beschränkt werden kann, kommt er zu folgender Erklärung:

_Während Fußgänger alle Privatwege benutzen dürfen, gilt dieses Recht nicht für Fahrzeuge mit Motorkraft und nur eingeschränkt für Reiter, nicht motorisierte Fahrzeuge und Krankenfahrstühle mit oder ohne Antrieb. Diese dürfen nur geeignete Wege nutzen, wobei die Eignung *alle* Aspekte einer natur- und eigentumsverträglichen sowie sicheren Nutzung einschließt. Der Eigentümer muss die danach zulässige Nutzung und die damit verbundene Abnutzung seines Wegs dulden._

Nicht nur, dass es neben dem Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz noch ein völlig anderes "Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz" zu geben scheint, machen die letzten Ausführungen das Gesetz eigentlich komplett entbehrlich und beschreiben den unsicheren Rechtsstand vor Inkrafttreten des BayNatSchG bis zum 01.08.1973.


----------



## Mountain77 (26. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
wieso wird ein Hardliner wie den M.Kehle wieder ausgegraben und auf facebook eine Plattform geboten?
Der hat 2012 im Hessen Thread schon Unruhe verbreitet und Nerven gekostet. 
Gruss Mountain77


----------



## dickerbert (26. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube du bist im Thread verrutscht ;-)


----------



## Mountain77 (26. Januar 2015)

Hab mir den aktuellsten Thread mit dem Namen herausgesucht, Sun on Tour hat ihn weiter oben zitiert.
Genug Dampf abgelassen. Macht mit Bayern weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Januar 2015)

Weshalb und in welcher Form er auf Facebook kommt, kann ich leider nicht beantworten.

Hier taucht er auf, weil es erklärt, wie die bayerische Rechtslage für die Befriedung des sozialen Konflikts zwischen verschiedenen Gruppen Erholungsuchender sorgt.

Nach Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 der Bayerischen Verfassung stehen die verschiedenen Arten der Erholung in der Natur grundsätzlich gleichwertig nebeneinander, ohne dass eine bestimmte Rangordnung aufgestellt werden könnte (vgl. BayVerfGH, E.v. 24.7.1979 – Vf. 10-VII-77 – VerfGHE 32, 92/98 f.). Damit hatte der Verfassungsgeber bereits selbst die Lösung des sozialen Konflikts bewirkt, indem er die *Akzeptanz* der gemeinsamen Wegenutzung durch die Erholungsuchenden voraussetzt.

Solange jedoch dem Fußgänger ein Vorrang in der Art suggeriert wird, dass dieser entgegen der Feststellung des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofs vom 16.06.1975 (RdNr. 109) nicht nur auf gemeinsam genutzten Wegen, sondern auch durch Ausschluss anderer Erholungsuchender erfolgen kann, wird der soziale Konflikt nicht befriedet. Da sind die Ausführungen, insbesondere in der Wanderbibel mahnende Beispiele.

So lautet auch das Fazit in Forschung Radverkehr – Infrastruktur I-9/2011, Radfahrer und Fußgänger auf gemeinsamen Flächen:
Das Miteinander funktioniert dann gut, wenn genügend Platz vorhanden ist, bei gemischten Flächen kein Verkehrsmittel einen Vorrang suggeriert bekommt, der Gesamteindruck eindeutig ist in dem Sinne, dass der Radverkehr bei den Fußgängern „zu Gast“ ist und sich entsprechend in der Fahrgeschwindigkeit anpasst.

... wo wäre das eher der Fall als in der freien Natur?


P.S.: Nach der Literaturmeinung würde ein Erholungsuchender wohl sein Recht auf Naturgenuss in Bayern verwirken, wenn er die beschriebenen Verhaltensweisen an den Tag legen würde. Tatsächlich wäre es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach Art. 57 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 BayNatSchG:
_
*Art. 57*
* Ordnungswidrigkeiten*
(2) Mit Geldbuße bis zu fünfundzwanzigtausend Euro kann belegt werden, wer
5. die Errichtung von Sperren im Sinn des Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2 entgegen Art. 34 Abs. 1 Satz 2 oder 4 nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig anzeigt oder durch sonstige Maßnahmen die Ausübung des Betretungsrechts nach Art. 26 Abs. 1 und 2 beeinträchtigt._


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Januar 2015)

Gegen die Literaturmeinung spricht übrigens, dass ein sich unverträglich verhaltender Erholungsuchender sich nicht unmittelbar aus der freien Natur entnehmen oder entfernen lässt, wenn er schon mal da ist und auflösen kann er sich ja auch nicht.


----------



## Allride (15. April 2015)

Wow! Was für eine Keule! Die würde ich gerne am Gürtel tragen. Nicht, um damit zuzuschlagen, sondern nur, damit es erst gar nicht soweit kommen muß.


----------



## prince67 (15. April 2015)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> *Art. 57*
> * Ordnungswidrigkeiten*
> (2) Mit Geldbuße bis zu fünfundzwanzigtausend Euro kann belegt werden, wer
> 5. die Errichtung von Sperren im Sinn des Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2 entgegen Art. 34 Abs. 1 Satz 2 oder 4 nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig anzeigt oder durch sonstige Maßnahmen die Ausübung des Betretungsrechts nach Art. 26 Abs. 1 und 2 beeinträchtigt.


Was mich zur Zeit ärgert, viele Hopfengärten in der Nähe von Wäldern werden jetzt eingezäunt. Dabei zäunen die Landwirte oft gleich zwischen den Feldern liegenden Feldweg mit ein, wahrscheinlich um Zaun zu sparen. Damit wird doch mein Betretungsrecht beeinträchigt oder haben die Landwirte eine Genehmigung dafür?


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. April 2018)

codit schrieb:


> @Sun on Tour : ich finde ja gut, dass Du uns hier an Deiner Jura-Kompetenz teilhaben lässt. Aber warum soll ich mir das Juristengeschwurbel durchlesen? Hilft doch nicht wirklich beim Lösen irgendwelcher Probleme.


Tut es :
17. April 2018 15:54
* Prozesse - Aichach *
* Forstbesitzer verliert Unterlassungsklage gegen Radfahrer *
Direkt aus dem dpa-Newskanal


----------



## Mountain77 (17. April 2018)

https://www.welt.de/regionales/baye...liert-Unterlassungsklage-gegen-Radfahrer.html

Und noch die Weltmit ihrer "ausgewogene (Hof)berichterstattung":
"Der Kläger, Unternehmer Umberto Freiherr von Beck-Peccoz, kündigte an, Rechtsmittel gegen das Urteil prüfen zu wollen. «Ich halte das Urteil für falsch», sagte er. Die Natur und die Tiere würden durch die zunehmende Zahl von Radfahrern immer mehr «unter Druck» gesetzt, sagte der Waldbesitzer, der sich als Rechtsanwalt vor Gericht selbst vertreten hat. Er betonte, dass es ihm nicht darum gehe, den Menschen den Naturgenuss zu nehmen.
Beck-Peccoz hatte nur durch Zufall den konkreten Namen des beklagten Radlers erfahren. Denn im Dezember 2016 fuhr der Mountainbiker in dem Privatwald in eine von einem unbekannten Fahrradhasser vergrabene Nagelfalle."

So wird man vom Opfer zum Täter abgestempelt. Erst mal Daumen hoch für den Richter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (17. April 2018)

Tut echt gut, sowas zu hören. Irgendwo wird scheinbar doch noch geradeaus gedacht...


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. April 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> Tut echt gut, sowas zu hören. Irgendwo wird scheinbar doch noch geradeaus gedacht...


So ist es und da zitiere ich mal den Richter Hellriegel:
*Der* vor dem Aichacher Zivilgericht ausgefochtene und überregional beachtete *Streit zwischen Waldbesitzer und Mountainbiker sei „bedauerlich und überflüssig“* und auch zu hoch gehängt. *Tausende von Radfahrern seien täglich in Wäldern unterwegs und es „klappt doch in der Regel wunderbar“.*

Quelle:
Augsburger Allgmeine

*Prozess in Aichach*
*Mountainbike-Streit: Waldbesitzer verliert gegen Radler*

*Ein Waldbesitzer hatte Radfahrverbote in seinem Wald verhängt. Eine Unterlassungsklage gegen einen Mountainbiker hat er vor dem Amtsgericht Aichach verloren.*
...
Waldbesitzer könnten solche Wege auch nicht mit Schildern sperren, wie es im Kühbacher Forst mit Genehmigung des Landratsamtes der Fall ist.
...


----------



## Werratte (17. April 2018)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> So ist es und da zitiere ich mal den Richter Hellriegel:
> *Der* vor dem Aichacher Zivilgericht ausgefochtene und überregional beachtete *Streit zwischen Waldbesitzer und Mountainbiker sei „bedauerlich und überflüssig“* und auch zu hoch gehängt. *Tausende von Radfahrern seien täglich in Wäldern unterwegs und es „klappt doch in der Regel wunderbar“.*
> 
> Quelle:
> ...


ZACK! Und scho hod der Herr Hellriegel einen Fan!


----------



## prince67 (17. April 2018)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> wie es im Kühbacher Forst mit Genehmigung des Landratsamtes der Fall ist.


Das sollen sich mal die Herren und Damen in den Landratsämtern hinter die Ohren schreiben


----------



## tane (17. April 2018)

"...der Waldbesitzer, der sich als Rechtsanwalt vor Gericht selbst vertreten hat...."
hier stimmt das englische sprichwort ganz besonders genau:
"a man who represents himself in court has a fool for a lawyer!"


----------



## prince67 (17. April 2018)

tane schrieb:


> "...der Waldbesitzer, der sich als Rechtsanwalt vor Gericht selbst vertreten hat...."
> hier stimmt das englische sprichwort ganz besonders genau:
> "a man who represents himself at court has a fool for a lawyer!"


Kann uns doch nur recht sein.


----------



## Bejak (23. August 2018)

@Sun on Tour:

Ich finde die ganzen Ausführungen recht interessant, allerdings sehr langatmig, auch wenn am Ende eine klare Zusammenfassung des aktuellen Standes fehlt.

Am aussagekräftigsten ist da noch die DIMB-Empfehlung: Bleibt auf den Wegen!

Mir fehlt aber eine Sache, und zwar im Hinblick auf die Definition eines "geeigneten Wegs" z.B. fürs Mountainbiken. Da fehlt nämlich, wer darf solche Wege heutzutage überhaupt anlegen? Muss der Waldbesitzer hinnehmen, wenn sich Mountainbiker mal eben einen Weg bauen, muss dieser Weg anerkannt werden? Wie kann/muss der Waldbesitzer solche Wege behandeln bzw. sperren? Welche Begründung muss er dafür angeben? 

Das ist momentan vor allem im Hinblick auf das, was gerade am Hahnenkamm bei Alzenau (gerade so noch in Bayern) passiert, interessant.


----------



## scratch_a (23. August 2018)

Die Sache mit dem Anlegen eines Weges würde mich auch sehr interessieren. 
Ich würde den Weg aber nicht für Mountainbiker, sondern für Wanderer anlegen (der gut für MTB geeignet ist  ) ...ob das rechtlich einen Unterschied macht, weiß ich nicht. Aber neue "Wanderwege" anlegen würde wohl mehr Fürsprache erhalten als "MTB-Wege"?


----------



## Athabaske (24. August 2018)

Was verstehst Du unter Wanderweg? Einen markierten Weg, der von Fußgängern begangen werden kann? Oder einen Trampelpfad?

Das freie Betretungsrecht im Wald erlaubt es Fußgängern auch abseits der Wege zu gehen. Solange es sich um kein Schutzgebiet handelt. Was hindert mehrere Fußgänger mehrfach auf der selbe Strecke den Wald zu betreten? Da Ihr in Bayern dann selbst beurteilen könnt, ob der Weg fürs Fahrrad tauglich ist, könnte man beim Begehen auf die Tauglichkeit als Bikestrecke achten.


----------



## scratch_a (24. August 2018)

Genau das ist ja der Punkt...wird eine Strecke oft genug "begangen", ist das dann automatisch auch ein Trampelpfad und sehr oft damit auch für MTB geeignet? Reicht dies aus oder müssen andere Voraussetzungen erfüllt werden?
Und welche zusätzlichen Hürden gibt es dann für einen markierten Wanderweg, so dass daraus wirklich ein neuer, schöner (Wander-/MTB-)Weg wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (24. August 2018)

Kurzfassung:
- Wege anlegen ist nur mit Zustimmung des Grundbesitzers erlaubt. 
- Ist der Weg einmal da, darf er sowohl begangen als auch befahren werden.
- Möchte der Grundbesitzer einen Weg nicht, kann er ihn unbenutzbar machen - z.B. durch Zulegen mit Geäst.


----------



## franzam (24. August 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Anlegen eines Weges würde mich auch sehr interessieren.
> Ich würde den Weg aber nicht für Mountainbiker, sondern für Wanderer anlegen (der gut für MTB geeignet ist  ) ...ob das rechtlich einen Unterschied macht, weiß ich nicht. Aber neue "Wanderwege" anlegen würde wohl mehr Fürsprache erhalten als "MTB-Wege"?



Mit sowas macht man sich sicher viele Freunde bei den Grundbesitzern  Zudem heißte es: das Betreten der Natur  muss natur-, eigentümer- und gemeinverträglich ausgeübt werden.


----------



## scratch_a (24. August 2018)

Naja, wenn man bedenkt, dass der größte Waldbesitzer der Freistaat Bayern ist und zudem vor allem diese immer mehr Waldwege als Forstautobahnen umbauen, relativiert sich das etwas. 

Es geht ja nicht darum, zig Strecken kreuz und quer durch die Wälder zu bauen, sondern wieder mehr naturnahe Pfade zu schaffen, die sowohl für Wanderer als auch für uns interessant sind. Da die Staatsforsten daran anscheinend wenig Interesse haben, es aber den Bürgern ihr gutes Recht ist, sich im Wald zu erholen (egal wer Grundbesitzer ist), sind doch solche Überlegungen legitim? Oder was wäre dein Ansatz?


----------



## Bejak (24. August 2018)

Nur weil einem die Art der bestehenden Wege nicht passen, kann man doch nicht einfach neue anlegen? Sonst besteht der Wald ja irgendwann nur noch aus Wegen.


----------



## franzam (24. August 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man bedenkt, dass der größte Waldbesitzer der Freistaat Bayern ist und zudem vor allem diese immer mehr Waldwege als Forstautobahnen umbauen, relativiert sich das etwas.
> 
> Es geht ja nicht darum, zig Strecken kreuz und quer durch die Wälder zu bauen, sondern wieder mehr naturnahe Pfade zu schaffen, die sowohl für Wanderer als auch für uns interessant sind. Da die Staatsforsten daran anscheinend wenig Interesse haben, es aber den Bürgern ihr gutes Recht ist, sich im Wald zu erholen (egal wer Grundbesitzer ist), sind doch solche Überlegungen legitim? Oder was wäre dein Ansatz?


57% des Waldes in Bayern sind in Privatbesitz, der Freistaat hat 30%. Und warum braucht man zum erholen einen Pfad? Vielen reicht 2 x 2m Sand und ein Handtuch...
Wegebau und Wegepflege des Freistaates sind wieder eine ganz andere Baustelle..


----------



## scratch_a (24. August 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Nur weil einem die Art der bestehenden Wege nicht passen, kann man doch nicht einfach neue anlegen? Sonst besteht der Wald ja irgendwann nur noch aus Wegen.



Die früher vorhandenen Wege hätten ja gepasst, wenn sie nicht "umfunktioniert" worden wären. Wie viel Fläche benötigt ein schöner Singletrail und wie viel Waldfläche wird für Forststraßen vernichtet? Da könnte man dafür viele naturnahe Pfade anlegen.
Es ist schön für euch, wenn ihr mit Schotterstraßen zufrieden seid und euch die "Umstrukturierung" im Wald dann eher entgegenkommt als stört. Ich finde diese Entwicklung nicht schön und mache mir eben Gedanken, wie man dem (legal) entgegen wirken kann.

@franzam Ja, der Freistaat hat knappe 30% und ist somit der größte Waldbesitzer in Deutschland. Habe nichts anderes geschrieben  . Ich weiß auch nicht, wie du jetzt auf ein Handtuch und Sand kommst, wo wir doch über Erholung im Wald sprechen? Anscheinend gibt es ja Studien, wonach die meisten Leute angegeben haben, dass sie vor allem naturnahe Pfade mögen. Quellen kann ich dir spontan keine nennen, hab auch keine Zeit/Lust zu suchen.


----------



## Bejak (24. August 2018)

Auch wenn man mit den Waldautobahnen nicht zufrieden ist, darf man sich nicht ohne Einverständnis des Waldeigentümers einfach einen neuen  passenderen Weg bauen. Stell dir mal vor, jemand würde einen Pfad quer über dein Gartengrundstück anlegen, weil außenrum laufen doof ist.


----------



## Athabaske (25. August 2018)

Das Waldgesetz gilt nicht für Vorgärten oder Schrebergärten. Der Vergleich hinkt also.

Für Streuobstwiesen und dergleichen gilt aber wieder betreten erlaubt. Also für Fußgänger...


----------



## Bejak (25. August 2018)

Doch, es ist vergleichbar. Im Wald gillt: Abseits der Wege Radeln verboten. Bei deinem Garten gillt: Fremde dürfen da nicht rein. 

Und jetzt stell dir mal vor, auf deiner Streuobstwiese würden ein paar Radfahrer einen Pumptrack aufbauen. Was sagt der Bauer dazu, dem diese Streuobstwiese gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (25. August 2018)

Du willst es nicht verstehen?

Freies Betretungsrecht abseits der Wege gilt für Fußgänger. Einen Pumptrack auf der Streuobstwiese beinhaltet das nicht.

Das Thema Trampelpfad ist ein anderes. Woran erkennt der gesetzestreue Fußgänger oder Radfahrer ob dieser mit Genehmigung des Eigentümers entstanden ist?

Sind die unzähligen Pirsch-, Schmuggler-, Handels- und sonstigen Pfade historisch alle vom damaligen Besitzer genehmigt worden? Das ist an den meisten Orten die Basis für das heutige beschilderte Wanderwegenetz.

Einen Weg mit Baumaßnahmen anzulegen (Pumptrack) ist eine vollkommen andere Geschichte.

Bin auch gespannt ob jeder der an einem Grillplatz im Wald zum Holzsuchen über einen Trampelpfad geht vorher den Eigentümer um Erlaubnis gefragt hat?

Und ist er mal da, der Trampelpfad, dann darf man, zumindest in Bayern, diesen auch befahren. Den Weg und nicht den Wald oder die Streuobstwiese.


----------



## franzam (25. August 2018)

Der Grundeigentümer muss nicht jedes "Anlegen von Wegen " tolerieren.  Man kann ihn durchaus unpassierbar machen. Was die historische Entstehung von Pirschsteigen und Handelswegen betrifft, da waren fast immer die Besitzer involviert. Der Adel z.B. ging nun mal gerne jagen.
Abgesehen von der Holzleseordnung halte ich Grillplätze im Wald eh für Unfug. Aber es darf jeder zum sammeln in den Wald gehen und sogar seinen Fahrradanhänger mitnehmen


----------



## franzam (25. August 2018)

Radfahren im Wald ist eh out, zur Erholung macht man jetzt "SHINRIN YOKU"


----------



## scratch_a (25. August 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Auch wenn man mit den Waldautobahnen nicht zufrieden ist, darf man sich nicht ohne Einverständnis des Waldeigentümers einfach einen neuen  passenderen Weg bauen. Stell dir mal vor, jemand würde einen Pfad quer über dein Gartengrundstück anlegen, weil außenrum laufen doof ist.



Die Frage nach der Möglichkeit von Anlegen eines Weges kam doch ursprünglich von dir. War das nur eine theoretische Frage deinerseits und du kennst die Antwort?
Nach dem du Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst, gehe ich eher nicht davon aus.

Mich würde einfach interessieren, wie es zu neuen (Wander-)wegen kommt und was der rechtliche Rahmen ist.

Bis auf die kurz gefasste Antwort von @mw.dd habe ich diesbezüglich noch keine richtige Antwort darauf gelesen. 
Den Grundbesitzer um Erlaubnis fragen leuchtet ein, stell ich mir aber schwierig vor. Wie kommt man an die Info, wer welchen Wald gehört? Diese Auskunft wird man nicht ohne Weiteres bekommen. Dann verlangen sie mit Sicherheit so etwas wie eine Skizze oder sogar Plan. Evtl. wird noch anderer Papierkram verlangt was die ganze Sache sehr aufwändig macht. Würde also bedeuten, dass ein legales Anlegen eines Weges äußerst mühsam ist, oder? Da wundert mich es nicht, dass viele einfach einen Weg anlegen und dann abwarten, ob der Eigentümer ihn duldet oder nicht. Wahrscheinlich wird er eh nur dann nicht geduldet, weil die Grundstücksbesitzer denken, sie seien bei Unfällen in der Haftung.


----------



## Bejak (25. August 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mich würde einfach interessieren, wie es zu neuen (Wander-)wegen kommt und was der rechtliche Rahmen ist.


Das ist doch ganz einfach: Wege werden vom Waldbesitzer angelegt, dort wo es ihm gefällt, oder wo ER die Notwendigkeit sieht. Wenn du als Waldbesucher die Notwendigkeit für einen Weg siehst, muss das der Waldbesitzer noch lange nicht. Da musst du dann Überzeugungsarbeit leisten, das heißt, du musst mit ihm darüber sprechen. Einfach mal machen, geht nicht. Genusowenig, wie sich dein Nachbar in deinem Vorgarten einfach mal ungefragt einen Parkplatz für seine Karre anlegen darf, weil er das (wegen tatsächlichem Parkplatzmangel) für notwendig hält.


----------



## Bejak (25. August 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Du willst es nicht verstehen?
> 
> Freies Betretungsrecht abseits der Wege gilt für Fußgänger. Einen Pumptrack auf der Streuobstwiese beinhaltet das nicht.
> 
> Das Thema Trampelpfad ist ein anderes. Woran erkennt der gesetzestreue Fußgänger oder Radfahrer ob dieser mit Genehmigung des Eigentümers entstanden ist?



Spätestens wenn da ein Flatterband oder ein Verbotsschild zwecks Absperrung steht, sollte das doch klar sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (25. August 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wie kommt man an die Info, wer welchen Wald gehört?


Im örtlichen Rathaus nachfragen???



scratch_a schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird er eh nur dann nicht geduldet, weil die Grundstücksbesitzer denken, sie seien bei Unfällen in der Haftung.


Das ist Unfug. Der Eigentümer darf doch bestimmen, was auf seinem Grund gemacht wird, sofern dadurch eine Zustandsänderung (Wegebau) passiert. Vielleicht trampelt ihr quer durch eine Fläche, in der seltene Orchideen wachsen oder irgendwelche Tiere auf der Roten Liste der gefährdeten Arten eines ihrer letzten Refugien haben? Woher sollst du als Waldtrampler das erkennen? Der Waldbesitzer weiß das hoffentlich.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (26. August 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Genusowenig, wie sich dein Nachbar in deinem Vorgarten einfach mal ungefragt einen Parkplatz für seine Karre anlegen darf, weil er das (wegen tatsächlichem Parkplatzmangel) für notwendig hält.


Dieser dümmlich-stupide Vergleich mit dem Vorgarten ist inzwischen sowas von ausgelutscht  .

Frage:
Gibt es ein verfassungsmäßig festgeschriebenes allgemeines Betretungsrecht für deinen Vorgarten?

[ _ ] ja
[ _ ] nein
[ _ ] vielleicht
[ _ ] ich habe von der Rechtslage keinen blassen Dunst.


----------



## scratch_a (26. August 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Das ist doch ganz einfach: Wege werden vom Waldbesitzer angelegt, dort wo es ihm gefällt, oder wo ER die Notwendigkeit sieht. Wenn du als Waldbesucher die Notwendigkeit für einen Weg siehst, muss das der Waldbesitzer noch lange nicht. Da musst du dann Überzeugungsarbeit leisten, das heißt, du musst mit ihm darüber sprechen. Einfach mal machen, geht nicht. Genusowenig, wie sich dein Nachbar in deinem Vorgarten einfach mal ungefragt einen Parkplatz für seine Karre anlegen darf, weil er das (wegen tatsächlichem Parkplatzmangel) für notwendig hält.



Wenn Wege nur vom Waldbesitzer angelegt werden würden, dann hätten wir wirklich keine schönen Singletrails mehr. Die benötigt er nämlich nicht.
Hin und wieder entstehen bei uns ja auch markierte, offizielle Wege. Ich kenne nur deren rechtlichen Ablauf (noch) nicht.
Ich weiß auch nicht, was du immer mit dem eigenen Garten willst? Lass doch einfach diese unpassenden Beispiele weg. Das passt einfach nicht zum Wald und deren Rechte/Pflichten.



Bejak schrieb:


> Im örtlichen Rathaus nachfragen???


Hast du schon mal offizielle Informationen in einem Amt abgefragt? Erstens wird so eine Info nicht das Rathaus haben (außer man lebt in einem kleinen Dorf, wo noch jeder jeden kennt....in unserer Großgemeinde mit 34 Ortschaften wird es schon schwierig). Dazu müsste man wohl zum Grundbuchamt. Dort eine Info zu bekommen kostet erstens Geld und zweitens braucht man einen guten Grund, damit diese Info überhaupt raus gegeben wird. Da kann nicht einfach jeder so hingehen und fragen, wem der Wald da gehört. Hinzu kommt, dass ein Wald oft derart zersplittet ist, dass man die Grenzen der einzelnen Flurstücke gar nicht weiß und somit gar nicht genau weiß, nach welcher Flurnummer man fragen muss.



Bejak schrieb:


> Das ist Unfug. Der Eigentümer darf doch bestimmen, was auf seinem Grund gemacht wird, sofern dadurch eine Zustandsänderung (Wegebau) passiert. Vielleicht trampelt ihr quer durch eine Fläche, in der seltene Orchideen wachsen oder irgendwelche Tiere auf der Roten Liste der gefährdeten Arten eines ihrer letzten Refugien haben? Woher sollst du als Waldtrampler das erkennen? Der Waldbesitzer weiß das hoffentlich.



Du traust dem Waldbesitzer sehr viel zu 
Viele von denen interessieren sich wenig um die Tiere. Manche sehen es sogar als reine Geldanlage. Und ja, du darfst auch als Unwissender quer durch den Wald gehen/trampeln. Natürlich sollte man nichts kaputt machen, aber leider passiert es trotzdem hin und wieder.
"Wegebau" hört sich immer recht intensiv an. Ein schöner Weg muss nicht groß gebaut werden. Er wird nur "angelegt", also Laub/Nadeln, loser Waldboden etwas zur Seite geräumt, das wars. Wenn so einer nicht regelmäßig benutzt wird bzw. wieder gesperrt wird, ist innerhalb kurzer Zeit nichts mehr davon zu sehen. Es sollte dafür also nichts zerstört werden.

Sorry, irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass du noch weniger Ahnung hast als ich. Bringt uns wohl auch nicht weiter bei dem ganzen Thema.


----------



## prince67 (26. August 2018)

Sag mal, würdest du auch einfach zB in einem Maisfeld einen Weg durch"bauen"?


----------



## Athabaske (26. August 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Sag mal, würdest du auch einfach zB in einem Maisfeld einen Weg durch"bauen"?


Für Maisfelder besteht kein Betretungsrecht!

Von Bauen war nie die Rede, ein Trampelpfad wird definitionsgemäs nicht gebaut, er entsteht.


----------



## Athabaske (26. August 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn da ein Flatterband oder ein Verbotsschild zwecks Absperrung steht, sollte das doch klar sein?


...und wo kein Flatterband oder Verbotsschild ist?


----------



## scratch_a (26. August 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Sag mal, würdest du auch einfach zB in einem Maisfeld einen Weg durch"bauen"?



Wie kommst da jetzt drauf? 
Aber um die Frage, die rein gar nichts mit dem ursprünglichen Thema zu tun hat, zu beantworten: Nein, würde ich nicht.


----------



## BiBaBergler (26. August 2018)

Schade das dieser informative Thread grad zu einer Stammtischdiskussion verkommt...


----------



## franzam (26. August 2018)

http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayVwV97443-14?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## huzzel (10. September 2018)

_Die Sache ist leider auch ein Haftungsfrage:_
_Sobald der Grundstücksbesitzer vom Weg Kenntins hat und ihn duldet, kommt die Verkehrssicherungspflight ins Spiel. Er ist dann für die Sicherheit des Weges verantwortlich. Wenn jetzt ein dürrer Ast auf den Weg fällt und jemanden verletzt, ist er fällig._
_Fällt ein Ast auf einen Wanderer, der quer durch den Wald läuft, ist es das Problem des Wanderes, da allgeines Risiko im Wald._
_Der Waldbesitzer muss also abwägen, ob er der Weg dultet oder nicht._

edit:
habt recht, ist Krampf.

private Wege sind Wald und somit raus aus der Sicherung!

Ich persönlich halte es wie der Leserbrief: lieber ein paar Biker als massig Rehe.
Mein persönlicher Rat an die Trailbauer:
Geht mit offenen Augen durch den Wald, meidet schöne (wertvolle) Bäume. Wenn bei den sogenannten Z-Bäumen die Rinde oder die Wurzeln verketzt werden, kann der Besitzer schon mal stinkig werden. Bei den anderen Bäumen sieht es nicht so schlimm aus.
Z-Bäume sind (hin und wieder) gekennzeichnet: farbige Striche oder Bänder. Macht aber jeder anders. Aber wie wertvollen kann man von Markierungen von Rückegassen und anderen Markierungen schon unterscheiden.

Gruß
Peter
Auch Waldbesitzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (10. September 2018)

huzzel schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt ein dürrer Ast auf den Weg fällt und jemanden verletzt, ist er fällig.


Waldbesitzerlatein?!

Ein Waldbesitzer haftet nicht für waldtypische Gefahren.
Wenn dann haftet er nur, wenn er vorher von dem dürren Ast (Witwenmacher) gewusst hat und nichts dagegen unternommen hat.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. September 2018)

@huzzel gruss an Deinen Verband. Der erzählt Mist!

Frag' doch mal nach dem entsprechenden Gesetz (und verlinke das hier).


----------



## huzzel (10. September 2018)

Danke für den Schlag auf meinen Hinterkopf:

Private Wege sind Wald und keine Wege!
http://www.alf-co.bayern.de/forstwirtschaft/waldbesitzer/179701/index.php

Ich habe meinen ersten Eintrag geändert, ich hoffe eindeutig genug.

Ich war aber wirklich der Ansicht, dass auch geduldete Wege Wege sind, was sie aber zum Glück wohl nicht sind


----------



## huzzel (10. September 2018)

Nachtrag:


> Atypische Waldgefahren sind insbesondere vom Waldbesitzer selbst geschaffene oder geduldete Gefahren, mit denen der Waldbesucher nicht rechnen muss.



Dazu eine Frage:
Wenn der Trail einen kleinen Sprung hat, ein Radfahrer stürzt und behauptet, ich als Besitzer habe die "Gefahr" nicht beseitigt, wie schaut es dann aus? Wird dann wohl wieder "Auf hoher See und vor Gericht..."


----------



## dickerbert (10. September 2018)

Dann muss er dir erst einmal nachweisen, dass du von dem Sprung wusstest. Da du nicht verpflichtet bist, alle Wege systematisch und regelmäßig zu prüfen, wird es an diesem Nachweis wohl schon mangeln.

Schwierig wird es, wenn du ein paar Tage zuvor an genau dieser Stelle Holz geerntet hast und den Sprung "hättest sehen müssen". Dann hättest du deine Verkehrssicherungspflicht womöglich fahrlässig verletzt.

Wenn der Sprung aber so groß ist, dass ihn der Radfahrer nicht "hätte übersehen können", dann wird ein Richter womöglich davon ausgehen, dass der Biker den Sprung bewusst gefahren ist und sich auch der Gefahr "hätte bewusst sein müssen".
Ich glaube ein ähnlicher Fall wurde für den Waldbesitzer entschieden, als ein Biker eine gut einsehbare (angelegte!) Natursteintreppe gefahren ist und dabei stützte. Die Treppe war keine waldtypische Gefahr, weil selbst angelegt. Aber sie kam nicht überraschend und wurde in vollem Bewusstsein gefahren.


----------



## hulster (12. September 2018)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein ähnlicher Fall wurde für den Waldbesitzer entschieden, als ein Biker eine gut einsehbare (angelegte!) Natursteintreppe gefahren ist und dabei stützte. Die Treppe war keine waldtypische Gefahr, weil selbst angelegt. Aber sie kam nicht überraschend und wurde in vollem Bewusstsein gefahren.



Sowas ist auch genau der Punkt, wieso Eigentümer soviel Sorge haben und ich als normaler Moutainbiker für diese Überlegung durchaus Verständnis zeige und meinen Kumpeln oder anderen, die sich mal wieder über eine Abrisssituation beschweren, damit erkläre.
Da wird nämlich immer großspurig mit "eigenes Risiko", ist doch selbstverständlich, argumentiert. Aber nein, wenn sich jemand richtig böse abmault, mit

-    Spätfolgen
-    oder Berufsunfähigkeit
-    oder noch schlimmer Querschnitt

dann greift derjenige nach dem letzten Strohhalm. Und wenn man es selbst nicht tut, dann tut es eventuell die Versicherung, die immer versucht Geld irgendwoher wieder zu bekommen. Und egal wie es ausgeht, du hast als Eigentümer den Palaver und den Zeitaufwand. Da hätte ich auch keinen Bock drauf.

Trotzdem ist es ein wenig am Thema vorbei. Weil ein natürlich - durch Begehung - entstander Weg von der Logik her eigentlich keine Gefahr im Sinne der Verkehrssicherungspflicht darstellen kann. Und gemäß dem erwähnten Urteil ja sogar eine anglegte Treppe - die aber mit Sicherheit auch in einem "normalen" Zustand war.


----------



## ciao heiko (12. September 2018)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein ähnlicher Fall wurde für den Waldbesitzer entschieden, als ein Biker eine gut einsehbare (angelegte!) Natursteintreppe gefahren ist und dabei stützte. Die Treppe war keine waldtypische Gefahr, weil selbst angelegt. Aber sie kam nicht überraschend und wurde in vollem Bewusstsein gefahren.


*Oberlandesgericht Düsseldorf, Keine Haftung für Sturz eines Radfahrers auf einer Treppe im Wald*. Urteil vom 09.01.2008, I-19 U 28/07
http://www.justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/olgs/duesseldorf/j2008/I_19_U_28_07urteil20080109.html


_Es ist für den Senat nicht nachvollziehbar, warum es – wie der Kläger in der Berufung geltend macht – technisch nicht möglich sein soll, mit dem Fahrrad Schritttempo zu fahren. Die Mitglieder des Senates, die selbst Fahrradfahrer sind, wissen aus eigener Erfahrung, dass dies sehr wohl möglich ist. Sofern der Kläger aufgrund der Abschüssigkeit des Geländes am Fahren im Schritttempo gehindert gewesen sein sollte, hätte er – worauf bereits das Landgericht in der angefochtenen Entscheidung hingewiesen hat – notfalls rechtzeitig vom Fahrrad absteigen und dieses weiter schieben müssen._

_*Bei einer der Örtlichkeit angepassten Geschwindigkeit, also bei einem Fahren im Schritttempo, hätte der Kläger den bedauerlichen Unfall vermeiden können, weil er dann – wie die Fußgänger auch – die Treppe rechtzeitig hätte bemerken können*._

---------------------------------

*Sturz einer Radfahrerin über Loch im Weg. Gerichtsbeschluss des OLG Frankfurt a. M. verneint Haftung des Waldbesitzers für „waldtypische“ Gefahren* (Az. 13 U 111/17). *Pressemitteilung*
_Die Klägerin behauptet, trotz umsichtiger Fahrweise habe sich plötzlich und für sie gänzlich unvorhersehbar ein ca. 20 × 20 cm breites und 20 cm tiefes Loch im Weg gezeigt. Beim Versuch, dem Loch auszuweichen, sei sie ins Schleudern geraten und auf ihre linke Schulter gestürzt. Sie nimmt deshalb das Land Hessen auf Schmerzensgeld in Anspruch.
Das Landgericht hat die Klage abgewiesen. Auf die Berufung der Klägerin hin hat das OLG mit heute veröffentlichtem Hinweisbeschluss bekräftigt, dass das Land für den behaupteten Unfall nicht hafte. „E*ine Haftung des Waldbesitzers für waldtypische Gefahren (ist) ausgeschlossen, weil sich der Waldbesucher mit dem Betreten des Waldes bewusst derartigen Gefahren aussetzt“,* stellt das OLG klar. Dies gelte in besonderer Weise bei der Nutzung von Waldwegen, die nach dem Straßen- und Wegerecht keine öffentlichen Straßen darstellten. Auch wenn derartige Wege stark frequentiert würden - wie hier -, sei der Waldbesitzer nicht für waldtypische Gefahren verantwortlich. „Waldtypisch“ seien dabei Gefahren, „die sich aus der Natur oder der ordnungsgemäßen Bewirtschaftung des Waldes unter Beachtung der jeweiligen Zweckbestimmung ergeben“, so das OLG unter Bezugnahme auf höchstrichterliche Rechtsprechung. Das streitgegenständliche Loch unterfalle diesem Begriff.  Es entspreche allgemeiner Erfahrung, „dass im bewaldeten Gelände Wege auf gewachsenem Boden durch Wurzelwerk und Auswaschungen infolge von Witterungseinflüssen erhebliche Unebenheiten, insbesondere auch Löcher, aufweisen können“.

*Im Übrigen würde das beklagte Land auch nicht haften, wenn eine atypische Gefahr vorgelegen hätte, ergänzt das OLG. Eine Pflichtverletzung scheide grundsätzlich aus, wenn die Gefahrenquelle mit einer „Selbstwarnung“ versehen sei.* „Die Verkehrssicherungspflicht dient insbesondere nicht dazu, das allgemeine Lebensrisiko auf den Sicherungspflichtigen abzuwälzen“, betont das OLG. Die von der Klägerin vorgelegten Lichtbilder belegten hier, dass das Loch als Gefahrenquelle ausreichend erkennbar gewesen sei.
_
.


----------



## prince67 (12. September 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Hin und wieder entstehen bei uns ja auch markierte, offizielle Wege. Ich kenne nur deren rechtlichen Ablauf (noch) nicht.


http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayNatSchG-28


> (3) 1Eigentümer oder sonstige Berechtigte haben Markierungen und Wegetafeln zu dulden, die Gemeinden oder Organisationen, die sich satzungsgemäß vorwiegend der Förderung des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege widmen, mit Genehmigung der unteren Naturschutzbehörde anbringen. 2Auf die Grundstücksnutzung ist Rücksicht zu nehmen. 3Eigentümer oder sonstige Berechtigte sind vor der Anbringung zu benachrichtigen.


Ansprechpartner ist damit also erstmal die zuständige unteren Naturschutzbehörde.

Wie ich finde ist auch dieser Satz interessant:


> (1) 1Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern


Wie verträgt sich dieser Satz mit dem freien Betretungsrecht für Fußgänger?


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

unten findet Ihr nun das Urteil des Amtsgerichts Aichach Az. 101 C 153/17 vom 17.04.2018 zur Unterlassungsklage eines Waldbesitzers gegen einen Mountainbiker.

Das Urteil hat großes Potential den Rechtsfrieden in Bayern wieder herzustellen, was ja letztlich auch Ziel dieses Threads ist.
So kommt der Richter auch zu dem Schluss «Es ist einfach kein Fall.»

Das Urteil deckt sich zu annähernd 95 % mit diesem Thread und enthält entsprechend sehr viele wichtige z. T. neue gerichtliche Feststellungen.

Der frühere Rechtsreferent der DIMB, Helmut Klawitter, hat mir die Erlaubnis gegeben ihn hierzu zu zitieren, was ich nun sehr gerne tue:

"Da hat sich das Gericht die Mühe gemacht, den Begriff „Weg“ nach allen (Grund-) Regeln der juristischen Methodenlehre - angefangen bei der Auslegung nach dem Wortsinn über die systematische, historische und telexlogische Auslegung bis hin zur verfassungskonformen Auslegung - auszulegen und das kann man als absolut gelungen bezeichnen. Dass man hier im Hinblick auf das Adjektiv „geeignet“ sehr stark auf den Aspekt „Umweltschutz“ abgestellt hat, ist m. E. zu verschmerzen, denn nach den eigenen Ausführungen des Gerichts wird dieser Aspekt auf „Wegen“, die ja auch von Fußgängern begangen werden können, regelmäßig keine Einschränkung für Radfahrer begründen können.

Sehr schön und gelungen fand ich Übrigens auch den Hinweis des Gerichts, dass die Absicherung bei Waldarbeiten alleine schon zum Schutz von Fußgängern, die auch abseits der Wege ihr Betretungsrecht wahrnehmen dürfen, immer umfassend auszufallen habe, also jedenfalls keine Einschränkung des Radfahrens auf Wegen rechtfertige.

Viele Grüße

Helmut"

Leider ist zu befürchten, dass andere Institutionen, Verbände und Vereine die Autorität solcher Gerichtsentscheidung in Zweifel ziehen werden.
Sie werden weiterhin Konfliktpotentiale heraufbeschwören und versuchen ihre Partikularinteressen gegen die Bayerische Verfassung und geltendes Recht durchzusetzen. 
Mountainbiker sind vielen Landwirten, Förstern und Waldbesitzern ein Dorn im Auge und sehen sie ungern auf ihrem Gebiet. Berechtigte Interessen der Gesellschaft an Naturgenuss und Erholung, aber auch an der hiermit möglichen Wertschöpfung scheinen ihnen nachrangig.
Dabei nutzen sie unter anderem vermeintliche Rechtsunsicherheiten bei Verkehrssicherungspflicht und Betretungsrecht zu ihren Gunsten, zu Lasten der Rechtsklarheit und auf Kosten des Rechtsfriedens aus.

Unter fachlichen und rechtlichen Gesichtspunkten bleibt es aber für das Mountainbiken dabei:
*«Es ist einfach kein Fall.»*

Noch ein paar Tipps:

*1. Fahrt verantwortungsvoll und nehmt Rücksicht! 
2. Fahrt nur auf Straßen und bestehenden Wegen!
3. Achtet die Natur! 
4. Habt Spaß!* 

... und zeigt durch Euer Verhalten auch, dass Ihr Respekt vor den berechtigten Interessen der Grund- und Waldbesitzer habt.
Gemeinsam ließe sich in Bayern auf Basis geltenden Rechts viel mehr für alle Belange erreichen - und dafür bräuchte es noch nicht einmal Pilotprojekte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (26. September 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> *!
> 4. Habt Spaß!*


Hättest du dir Punkt 4 deiner sogenannten „Tipps“ nicht einfach sparen können?
Würde wesentlich zur Versachlichung der Angelegenheit beitragen.
Liest sich für mich sehr aufgeregt und wichtigtuerisch und ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ungeeignet, die berechtigten Interessen der Mountainbiker angemessen zu vertreten. Auch nicht in einem MTB-Forum.
Zur Erinnerung: Du vertrittst eine Interessenvertretung, die DIMB. 
Da empfinde ich es als unpassend, von offizieller Seite dazu aufzufordern, „Spaß“ zu haben.
Diesen versucht jeder diesen Sport Auszuübende nach seiner Maßgabe selbständig zu erlangen - und er benötigt dafür definitiv keine institutionelle Aufforderung.
Bitte halte deine Funktion und deine persönliche Haltung auseinander. Danke!


----------



## Deleted 217350 (26. September 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hättest du dir Punkt 4 deiner sogenannten „Tipps“ nicht einfach sparen können?
> Würde wesentlich zur Versachlichung der Angelegenheit beitragen.
> Liest sich für mich sehr aufgeregt und wichtigtuerisch und ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ungeeignet, die berechtigten Interessen der Mountainbiker angemessen zu vertreten. Auch nicht in einem MTB-Forum.
> Zur Erinnerung: Du vertrittst eine Interessenvertretung, die DIMB.
> ...


Ein einfaches "_Danke für euren Einsatz_" hätte genügt  .


----------



## ciao heiko (26. September 2019)

Mal als Hintergrund.

Wir Natursportverbände arbeiten momentan an gemeinsamen Regeln. Und eine Erkenntnis war, dass wir Verbände nicht immer nur mit erhobenen Zeigefinger wahrgenommen werden wollen. Denn so erreichen wir Niemanden und schon gar nicht die Jüngeren. Aber wir stehen ja in erster Linie auch dafür, das die Menschen gerne raus gehen in die Natur, sich dort erholen können und sich eben nicht nur "gerade so geduldet" vorkommen müssen.

Aber das Problem dabei ist, dass "Spaß" in Deutschland, vor allem in der Natur, negativ besetzt zu sein scheint. Dabei meint es nichts anderes, als dass man dort eine schönen Tag erleben soll. Es bedeutet nicht, dass man rücksichtslos ist. In anderen Ländern haben wir eine deutlich entspanntere Sicht auf "Spaß" bzw. "Fun".

Hier in Deutschland scheint ja alles keinen Wert zu haben, was nicht mit Arbeit oder Produktion verbunden ist. So darf die Forstwirtschaft im Wald Arbeitsmethoden anwenden, neben welchen der Impact eines Mountainbikers nun wirklich nicht ins Gewicht fällt. Aber wir haben halt die "Schaffe, Schaffe, Häusle baue" Mentalität die alles rechtfertigt.

Und auf der anderen Seite gibt es Menschen die meinen, dass man nur mit einer nahezu religiösen Demut in der Natur unterwegs sein darf. Das ist aber eine moralische Meinung, die sich naturschutzfachlich nicht begründen lasst.

Neben diesen beiden Meinungen, was im Wald zulässig ist, kommt der Spaß an der Bewegung natürlich nicht vor. Und das führt dazu, dass Natursport negativ besetzt ist und sich dementsprechend immer rechtfertigen muss. Also müssen darauf hin arbeiten, dass Spiel, Sport & Spaß im Wald nicht mehr negativ besetzt sind, sondern vielmehr als ein wertvolles Element für die Gesellschaft begriffen werden.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. September 2019)

Ist zwar "nur" ein AG-Urteil, werden einige sagen, wenn es darum geht, inwiefern das anderweitig genauso gesehen wird. 
Aber es ist ein ordentlicher Pflock eingeschlagen, und es ist inhaltlich wirklich sauber und aufwendig gemacht. Da hat sich jemand richtig eingelesen, recherchiert und Mühe gemacht - sauber!
Wird ja sicherlich veröffentlicht. 

Ist es rechtskräftig?


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. September 2019)

Das nicht:








						Mountainbike-Streit ist beendet, Streitfrage bleibt ungeklärt
					

Der Waldbesitzer von Beck-Peccoz und ein Radfahrer aus Aichach einigen sich in der Berufungsverhandlung vor dem Landgericht. Der Radler verzichtet in dem Zivilprozess darauf, eine Rückegasse im Kühbacher Forst zu befahren. Warum es nicht zur erhofften Grundsatzentscheidung kommt.




					www.augsburger-allgemeine.de
				



Der Mountainbiker war froh, dass die Geschichte für ihn endlich einen entgültigen Abschluss finden konnte.
So kann einem zeitweise auch die Freude am Mountainbiken verleidet werden.


----------



## isartrails (26. September 2019)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Also müssen darauf hin arbeiten, dass Spiel, Sport & Spaß im Wald nicht mehr negativ besetzt sind, sondern vielmehr als ein wertvolles Element für die Gesellschaft begriffen werden.


Ich respektiere alles, was du sagst. Habe aber eine gänzlich andere Auffassung davon, was zur Kernaufgabe eines "Natursportverbandes" gehören sollte. Ich bin selber in einem. Dass "Spaß" innerhalb der Gesellschaft stärker positiv gesehen werden sollte, gehört für mich jedenfalls nicht dazu.
Wenn die DIMB dieses Anliegen auf der politischen Agenda ganz oben angepinnt hat, dann werde ich das sicher nicht ändern. Woher auch. Auch ich gehe zum Lachen nicht in den Keller und ich habe bei dem "Spaß", was ich mache. Denn sonst würde ich es bleiben lassen. Aber "Spaß" als Ziel aufzurufen, halte ich doch für gewagt.


ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wir Natursportverbände arbeiten momentan an gemeinsamen Regeln.


Regeln, okay, aber wer ist "wir"? Ich hoffe, ihr sprecht für "euch". Ein "Habt Spaß!" als ausgesprochene "Regel" käme für mich jedenfalls nicht in Frage. Spaß ist etwas, was sich einstellt, wenn die Bedingungen und Umstände passen, ich einen guten Tag habe, das Wetter mitspielt und auch sonst alles im grünen Bereich ist. Als Regel sträubt sich da einiges in mir.

Mir geht es nicht um erhobene Zeigefinger, nicht um "Deutschland" oder den gefühlten Gegensatz zu anderen Ländern, in denen der Funfactor angeblich lockerer gesehen wird, es geht mir nicht um Wert oder Unwert angeblich unproduktiver Freizeitbeschäftigung und es geht auch nicht um religös anmutende Demut. All das erscheint mir doch eher eine persönlich stark gefärbte Projektion, bei allem Respekt.
Versteht mich nicht falsch: Nichts ist falsch an Spaß, aber es ist auch nichts falsch an Demut - gerade der Natur gegenüber.
Wie wär's, die Tipps um Punkt 5 zu ergänzen, "Habt Demut!"?
- Nein, gefällt nicht? Na dann hat aber auch "habt Spaß!" da nichts verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (27. September 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> "Habt Demut!"


ist das nicht mit den ersten drei Punkten abgedeckt?


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> 1. Fahrt verantwortungsvoll und nehmt Rücksicht!
> 2. Fahrt nur auf Straßen und bestehenden Wegen!
> 3. Achtet die Natur!



Es steht ja nicht da "Habt Spaß ohne Rücksicht"


----------



## prince67 (27. September 2019)

.


----------



## ciao heiko (27. September 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Regeln, okay, aber wer ist "wir"? Ich hoffe, ihr sprecht für "euch".


Wir sind die angeschlossenen Verbände des Kuratorium Sport & Natur








						Kuratorium Sport und Natur e.V. - unsere Partner
					

Partner für umwelt- und landschaftsverträglichen Sport




					www.kuratorium-sport-natur.de
				




Die Abstimmungen zu den Regeln laufen noch und möchte nicht viel dazu öffentlich schreiben. Aber wir haben dort das Wort "Spass" nicht mit dabei. Aber wir haben eine Einleitung, welche die Menschen ermuntern soll sich in der Natur zu bewegen. Das ist was ich erklären wollte.


----------



## dopero (27. September 2019)

Insbesondere der Umgang mit den Daten des Radfahrers bezüglich der Anzeige zur Nagelfalle finde ich in diesem Fall sehr irritierend.
Da muss doch mindestens der vollständige Name von der Polizei an die Forstverwaltung und von dieser an den Grundstücksbesitzer weiter gegeben worden sein. Das finde ich sehr bedenklich, denn die Nagelfalle hätte ja auch vom Grundstücksbesitzer selbst gelegt sein können. Denn wie seine Klage zeigt, will er solche Fahrten verhindern.
In Zeiten einer Datenschutzgrundverordnung ein sehr bedenklicher Vorgang.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. September 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das nicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schade, aber kann ihn gut verstehen. Sowas zermürbt.


----------



## Athabaske (27. September 2019)

Wie wäre es mit, habt Freude an der Natur und dem Sport?


----------



## TTT (27. September 2019)

Der Hinweis "lasst euch den Spaß nicht verderben!" hat schon seine Berechtigung, wenn man sich in seiner Freizeit intensiv mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt und dafür engagiert. Und so verstehe ich @Sun on Tour .


----------



## isartrails (27. September 2019)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> die angeschlossenen Verbände des Kuratorium Sport & Natur


Danke für die Aufklärung.
Übrigens, der Link zu den "Thesen zu Sport im Wald" im Downloadbereich "Leitlinien/Thesen" funktioniert nicht.


ciao heiko schrieb:


> Aber wir haben dort das Wort "Spass" nicht mit dabei.


Das hätte mich auch sehr gewundert, bei der Zusammensetzung der Verbände...


ciao heiko schrieb:


> wir haben eine Einleitung, welche die Menschen ermuntern soll sich in der Natur zu bewegen.


Dagegen ist ja auch überhaupt nichts einzuwenden. Vom einen zum anderen ist's halt ein weiter, steiniger Weg. 
Ich denke, es ist klar geworden, woran ich mich gestoßen habe. Wir können das gerne jetzt beenden.
Es gab in den 1980ern die "Neue Deutsche Welle", Stichwort "Markus"...
Da wusste man damals auch nicht so recht, ob das nun ironisch gemeint war, oder völliger Ernst.


----------



## robzo (27. September 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung.
> Übrigens, der Link zu den "Thesen zu Sport im Wald" im Downloadbereich "Leitlinien/Thesen" funktioniert nicht.
> Das hätte mich auch sehr gewundert, bei der Zusammensetzung der Verbände...
> Dagegen ist ja auch überhaupt nichts einzuwenden. Vom einen zum anderen ist's halt ein weiter, steiniger Weg.
> ...


Übrigenst stand nirgendwo, dass der "Spaß" von offizieller Seite, irgendwelchen Verbänden, Vereinen etc. als Aufruf gefordert oder öffentlich proklamiert werden soll.
@Sun on Tour hat lediglich in seinem Post auf dieser Forum-Seite ein paar Tipps formuliert, die er (persönlich) anderen (Forum-Teilnehmern) ans Herz legen möchte. 
Da hast Du evtl. doch wohl einiges zu viel hineininterpretiert.


----------



## isartrails (27. September 2019)

robzo schrieb:


> ... stand nirgendwo, dass der "Spaß" von offizieller Seite ... proklamiert ...
> ... hat lediglich ... ein paar Tipps formuliert, die er (persönlich) ...
> Da hast Du evtl. doch wohl einiges zu viel hineininterpretiert.


Ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder...?
Soll ich Lachen oder Weinen?
Interpretiere ich zuviel, wenn ich annehme, dass der Veröffentlicher für einen Verband steht? Und zwar für DEN Verband der Mountainbiker in diesem Land.
Bitte, versuch nicht, mir Märchen zu erzählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (27. September 2019)

Passend dazu das aktuelle Titelbild der brand eins-Ausgabe zum Schwerpunkt "Wahrnehmung":


----------



## robzo (27. September 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder...?
> Soll ich Lachen oder Weinen?
> Interpretiere ich zuviel, wenn ich annehme, dass der Veröffentlicher für einen Verband steht? Und zwar für DEN Verband der Mountainbiker in diesem Land.
> Bitte, versuch nicht, mir Märchen zu erzählen.


Doch, ist mein Ernst.
Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass ich mich hier im Forum zu bestimmten Themen anders äußere und eine andere Wortwahl nutze, als ich es im beruflichen Alltag oder in irgendwelchen Ehrenämtern/Funktionen mache.
Und das ist bei anderen sicher auch so. Was hier unter dem jeweiligen Forumsnamen gepostet wird, ist eine persönliche Meinungsäußerung, keine offizielle Stellungname.

Oder bist Du offizieller Sprecher der "Isartrails"?

Zudem "Habt Spaß" doch wohl ein wohlgemeinter Wunsch ist und keine Aufforderung zu irgendwelchen schrägen, rechtswidrigen, sonstwie komischen Dingen.

Also meine Frau wünscht mir zumindest, wenn ich radeln gehe, auch immer viel Spaß.

Muss ich da jetzt mal mit ihr ein ernstes Wörtchen reden???


----------



## Athabaske (27. September 2019)

robzo schrieb:


> Also meine Frau wünscht mir zumindest, wenn ich radeln gehe, auch immer viel Spaß.


....es mag spitzfindig sein, aber zwischen dem Wunsch und dem was vermutlich @isartrails durch den Kopf geht, ich will Spaß, ich geb Gas, besteht ein Unterschied. Aber das hilft vermutlich nicht weiter?


----------



## robzo (27. September 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ....es mag spitzfindig sein, aber zwischen dem Wunsch und dem was vermutlich @isartrails durch den Kopf geht, ich will Spaß, ich geb Gas, besteht ein Unterschied. Aber das hilft vermutlich nicht weiter?


Leider nein, und ich verstehe schon was er da herauslesen möchte. Genauso ist es ja auch mit dem, vermutlich positiv und gut gemeinten "Habt Spaß" in dem Post.
Entscheidend ist dennoch, dass es hier nicht um eine offizielle Formulierung irgend eines offiziellen Funktionärs, Entscheidungsträgers etc.handelt, sondern um eine private Äußerung eines Forum-Teilnehmers. Nichts weiter und kein Politikum.


----------



## mueslimann (27. September 2019)

Ich muss als Unbeteiligter (in keinem Verband zu dem Thema aktiv) Mitleser doch zugeben, dass ich arg irritiert bin.

Ich lese bei @Sun on Tour   etwas von "Tipps", die für mich ganz eindeutig an das Forum hier, also "unter sich", an andere Sportbegeisterte gerichtet sind. Außerdem sind Tipps, meiner Ansicht nach, ganz klar keine "Regeln", sondern Ratschläge auf informeller, freundschaftlicher Ebene. Zumindest habe ich quasi noch nie gehört, dass Regeln oder ein Verhaltenskodex ernsthaft als Tipps bezeichnet würden (höchstens unter Ganoven).
Für mich las sich das zu keiner Zeit als offizielle "Regel".
Das wäre, wie @isartrails ja auch richtig sagt, absurd, denn ob sich Spaß einstellt, hängt von vielem ab. Für mich liest sich Punkt 4 eher wie "lasst Euch bei all dem, bei der immer wieder aufkommenden rechtlichen Diskussion, trotzdem den Spaß nicht verderben". Also als Aufforderung sich zwar ganz klar an Regeln und Gesetze zu halten und zusätzlich ausgiebig Rücksicht auf andere und deren mögliche Interessen zu nehmen, ohne jetzt aber immer voll Bedenken mit dem Regelwerk unterm Arm herum fahren zu müssen, oder ständig zwanghaft Angst zu haben, vielleicht doch etwas falsch zu machen.

Ich verstehe die Aufregung überhaupt nicht.
Für mich liest sich das wirklich wie sehr unterschiedliche Wahrnehmungen des Wortes Spaß in diesem Kontext und was es triggert.
Berechtigt wäre die Diskussion insofern, als das "Spaß" nicht nur bei @isartrails gewisse Assoziationen triggert, sondern eben auch bei diversen anderen Menschen und somit als offizielle Regel in einem Verhaltenskontext unklug wäre. Davon ist aber ja wie gesagt nicht die Rede. Außerdem fand ich selbst den auslösenden Post von @Sun on Tour nicht in der Hinsicht missverständlich.
Dort steht schließlich nicht "lasst es krachen", "saust durch den Wald", "rockt die Trails" oder ähnlicher Unsinn.

Aber vermutlich wird sich dieses Misverständnis nicht weiter klären lassen, da unterschiedliche Assoziationen zu einer gewissen Formulierung vorliegen. Den Autoren scheint Konfliktpotential diesbezüglich bewusst zu sein.


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. September 2019)

Dass man sich hier so viele Gedanken macht, zeigt doch schon mal ganz deutlich, dass wir Mountainibiker sehr vernünftige Menschen sind.

Die Sache mit den Tipps ist eine ganz einfache:
Wer die ersten drei Tipps beherzigt, sollte sich keine Sorgen machen müssen - und darf dann selbstverständlich auch Spaß haben.
Tatsächlich stehen die Tipps stark verkürzt für das Betretungsrecht und die Lebensfreude, die die Bayerische Verfassung ermöglicht.

Es ist aber auch Ausdruck eines neuen Selbstbewusstseins mit dem wir unser Recht auf Naturgenuss und Erholung verantwortungsvoll ausüben;
mit Liebe zur Natur, Respekt vor dem Eigentum und Rücksicht auf die Gesellschaft - und selbstverständlich eigenverantwortlich.

... und dieses Selbstvertrauen könnten wir, unabhängig von der Formulierung der unzähligen Verhaltenshinweisen für Mountainbiker, demnächst schon gut gebrauchen.

Übrigens, wenn es Regeln wären, würde es auch drüber stehen - und das würde ich mir auch wünschen.


----------



## --- (27. September 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> dass wir Mountainibiker sehr vernünftige Menschen sind.


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. September 2019)

... und haben natürlich auch Humor  

P.S.: Damit dürfte dieses Off-Topic-Thema hier abgeschlossen sein. Gerne darf man an anderer Stelle weiter diskutieren.


----------



## isartrails (27. September 2019)

Ich lass mich gerne überzeugen.





robzo schrieb:


> ... Entscheidend ist ..., dass es hier nicht um eine offizielle Formulierung irgend eines offiziellen Funktionärs ... handelt, sondern um eine private Äußerung.





mueslimann schrieb:


> Ich lese ... "Tipps", die für mich ganz eindeutig an ... "unter sich", an andere Sportbegeisterte gerichtet sind.
> Außerdem sind Tipps ... ganz klar keine "Regeln", sondern Ratschläge auf informeller, freundschaftlicher Ebene.


Ok, akzeptiert, zwei Meinungen, die das anders sehen als ich.
Aber der Threadersteller ist ja nicht irgendwer. Seit Jahren dokumentiert er in einem öffentlichen Forum im Unterforum "Open Trails" den Thread "Rechtslage in Bayern" und aktualisiert (dankenswerterweise) den aktuellen Status Quo durch immer wieder neue Erkenntnisse und Entwicklungen. Und er ist aktiv in einem Natursportverband tätig, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Anders lässt sich die Kenntnisse der Urteile und/oder Gesetzestexte schwerlich interpretieren. Wenn er nicht als Funktionär oder Offizieller (was sich meiner Kenntnis entzieht) aktiv ist, dann doch zumindest als "Aktivist", wenn ich den Begriff positiv bemühen darf.
Da bekommt dann (zumindest für mich), eine 4-Punkte-Tipp-Liste eine andere Wertigkeit als wenn sie jemand anderes geschrieben hätte, der sich nicht so aktiv mit dem Themenkomplex befasst. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich habe nirgendwo behauptet, es wäre eine ausgegebene "Regel" gewesen, Spaß haben zu müssen.

Aber vielleicht bin ich einfach nur zu dünnhäutig.
Als Fachübungsleiter Mountainbike habe ich in nun fast 20 Jahren Tourguidingtätigkeit mit unzähligen Teilnehmern schon so manches in der Praxis mit Gruppen und einzelnen Bikern erlebt. Ich will nicht ins Detail gehen. Aber zusammenfassend würde ich meine Erfahrungen dahingehend formulieren, dass Gruppenteilnehmer in der Natur "angeleitet" werden müssen. "Angeleint" klingt leider zum Verwechseln ähnlich. Dass die TN dennoch "Spaß" haben, dafür habe ich als Leiter zu sorgen, indem ich die Voraussetzungen dafür schaffe. Und das ist durchaus Arbeit. Ich würde jedoch nie die Parole ausgeben: Folgt mir einfach und habt Spaß!

Und damit können wir's dann auch wirklich belassen.
Ich bin in der Lage, andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren und neben meiner bestehen zu lassen.
Aber ich sehe durchaus manche Dinge kritisch und ich finde, einer muss den Job ja machen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (27. September 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Als Fachübungsleiter Mountainbike habe ich in nun fast 20 Jahren Tourguidingtätigkeit mit unzähligen Teilnehmern schon so manches in der Praxis mit Gruppen und einzelnen Bikern erlebt.


Also dürfen die Teilnehmer bei dir keinen Spaß haben?  (Wer lacht fliegt raus!)
Als Übungsleiter hast du doch auch einen ähnlichen Status wie du @Sun on Tour zuschreibst.

Außerdem nimmst du das alles viel zu ernst. Wieviel in der Natur Radfahrende kennen schon den DIMB und wieviele davon auch noch die Trailrules?
Es klappt trotzdem irgendwie, mit Ausnahmen.


----------



## mw.dd (28. September 2019)

Die vier von @Sun on Tour genannten ten Punkte sind aus dem DIMB-intermen Forumsteil; es geht um die Reform der "Trailrules". Die Punkte sind im Wortlaut von mir, wobei die ersten drei auch nur eine Verkürzung anderer Vorschläge sind.


mueslimann schrieb:


> Für mich liest sich Punkt 4 eher wie "lasst Euch bei all dem, bei der immer wieder aufkommenden rechtlichen Diskussion, trotzdem den Spaß nicht verderben". Also als Aufforderung sich zwar ganz klar an Regeln und Gesetze zu halten und zusätzlich ausgiebig Rücksicht auf andere und deren mögliche Interessen zu nehmen, ohne jetzt aber immer voll Bedenken mit dem Regelwerk unterm Arm herum fahren zu müssen, oder ständig zwanghaft Angst zu haben, vielleicht doch etwas falsch zu machen.


Genau so ist der Punkt "Habt Spaß" gemeint. Ich weiß nicht, wie man als Mountainbiker auf die Idee kommen kann damit wäre Spaß auf Kosten Anderer gemeint... 

Hintergedanke:
Vielleicht überlegen es sich diejenigen, die die Interessenvertreter der Mountainbiker sein wollen mal, warum ihr Einfluss in der Zielgruppe irgendwas zwischen gering und nicht vorhanden ist. Könnte daran liegen, dass man das "warum" vergessen hat und stattdessen fleißig am Beamten- und Bedenkenträgerimage arbeitet und das Wirken eher darauf ausgerichtet scheint, anderen Interessengruppen zu gefallen...


----------



## Deleted 217350 (28. September 2019)

Gerichtet an @isartrails hätte @Sun on Tour wohl besser geschrieben:

_Habt keine anderen Sorgen._
__

Wortklauberei höchster Güte...


----------



## Athabaske (28. September 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Dass die TN dennoch "Spaß" haben, dafür habe ich als Leiter zu sorgen, indem ich die Voraussetzungen dafür schaffe. Und das ist durchaus Arbeit. Ich würde jedoch nie die Parole ausgeben: Folgt mir einfach und habt Spaß!





isartrails schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe durchaus manche Dinge kritisch und ich finde, einer muss den Job ja machen. ;-)


Das ehr Dich sehr!

Solche Menschen braucht die Gesellschaft und im speziellen der Natursport.


----------



## scratch_a (5. April 2020)

HelmutK schrieb:


> ...
> Was ist besser: Sich auf dem Trail Belehrungen über die Rechtslage anzuhören und erst hinterher zu Hause festzustellen, dass man verarscht wurde und sich dann darüber ärgern oder selbstbewußt sagen zu können, dass man es besser weiß und sogar sofort beweisen kann?



Ich denke, ein gestern erlebter Fall passt in diesem Thread ganz gut.
Meine Frau und ich fuhren gestern ein Trail. Wir wissen, dass dieser von Bikern gemacht wurde, der offizielle, markierte Wanderweg läuft etwas anders. Die Einfahrt war weder zugelegt noch konnte man erkennen, dass es nicht gewünscht sei, den Weg zu fahren. "Unnatürliche Hindernisse" wie mit Holz gebaute Sprünge oder Northshore-Elemente sind keine drin. Nur ein schöner Trail, ab und an paar kleine Sprünge durch Wurzeln oder Erde, die man aber auch alle umfahren kann.

Etwas bei der Hälfte sahen wir, dass weiter unten Waldarbeiter sind. Da wir aber an dieser Stelle nicht mehr auf den offziellen Weg ausweichen konnten, sind wir den Trail langsam weiter gefahren. Da kam uns dann ein Mann entgegen und bat uns, mal kurz anzuhalten, was wir auch gemacht hatten.

Er fragte uns freundlich, wo wir herkämen und erklärte uns, dass dies ein illegaler Mountainbiketrail sei und er könne es als Waldbesitzer nicht dulden, dass er befahren wird. Er hätte Verständnis für unseren Sport, da er und seine Kinder selber fahren, aber illegale Strecken kann er einfach nicht dulden. Im wäre das Haftungsrisiko zu groß. Er sagte, von uns/Mountainbiker selber wird er dann nicht verklagt, das wäre im klar, aber die Anwälte der Krankenversicherung kämen auf ihn zu und darauf hat er einfach keinen Bock. Wenn sich dort ein schwerer Unfall ereignen und aufwändige Operationen folgen würden, dann müsse er sich vor den Anwälten der Krankenkassen rechtfertigen, warum er den Weg geduldet hat. Mein Einwand, dass ein Waldbesitzer nur für atypische Waldunfälle haftbar wäre und für einen solchen einfachen Weg ohne gebaute Hinternisse keine Gefahr für ihn ausginge, wollte er nicht akzeptieren.

Er habe auch mit der Polizei gesprochen, wie er handeln solle. Angeblich wurde ihm gesagt, er soll den Ausweis der Fahrer verlangen. Seiner Meinung nach müssten in Deutschland sich alle Personen immer ausweisen können, aber er weiß auch, dass viele beim Sport/radeln keinen mit sich führen würden. Darauf hin wurde ihm angeblich vorgeschlagen, er solle die Räder konfiszieren, die man sich dann bei ihm gegen Vorlage des Ausweises abholen könne. Da er aber auf das ganze Theater selber keine Lust hat, will er auf solche Maßnahmen verzichten und hat uns deshalb einfach gebeten, den Weg nicht mehr zu fahren. Angeblich möchte er noch paar Bäume in den Weg legen, damit dieser unattraktiv werden würde.

Wie geschrieben, es war stets höflich, ruhig und man konnte mit ihm normal reden. Nur Gegenargumente wollte er nicht akzeptieren.

Wir sind dann auch bei der nächsten Gelegenheit auf den offiziellen Wanderweg ausgewichen und mussten dann anstatt den schönen, flowigen Trail unsere Räder über 4 Bäume drüber heben, weil der offizielle Weg nicht freigeräumt war (im Gegensatz zum Trail).

Nun zu meinen konkreten Fragen:
1) Muss ich wirklich jederzeit einen Ausweis mitführen und ihm beim Befahren eines illegalen Trails vorzeigen, wenn er danach verlangt?
2) Hat der Waldbesitzer das Recht, die Räder zu konfiszieren?
3) Ist es so, dass z.B. eine Krankenkasse mit deren Anwälten auf den Waldbesitzer zukommt und Schadensersatz verlangen kann? Das bisher angeblich kein Waldbesitzer deshalb letztendlich verurteilt wurde, habe ich im Forum gelesen. Aber muss der Waldbesitzer sich selber einen Anwalt nehmen und sich mit dem Fall beschäftigen, so dass er längere Scherereien damit hat?
4) Wie würden jetzt z.B. die Juristen unter uns argumentieren, wenn sie in so eine Situation geraten? Ich muss sagen, der Trail ist für unsere Verhältnisse sehr lang und äußerst schön zu fahren. Auch wenn wir dort nur alle paar Monate vorbei gekommen sind, würde es uns schon schwer fallen, in Zukunft darauf zu verzichten. Aber wenn wir den Waldbesitzer dann wieder begegnen sollten und er sich an uns erinnert, könnte er ja evtl. dann nicht mehr so höflich und ruhig bleiben.


Ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich mir mal ein Dokument mit entsprechenden Gesetzestexten und z.B. Urteilen über solche Fälle anfertige, welche ich mir in den Rucksack stecke, damit ich auch schriftliche Fakten liefern kann. Vielleicht könnte man damit den ein oder anderen Waldbesitzer, wenn sie schon so freundlich und offen reden, auch etwas umstimmen.


----------



## robzo (5. April 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich denke, ein gestern erlebter Fall passt in diesem Thread ganz gut.
> Meine Frau und ich fuhren gestern ein Trail. Wir wissen, dass dieser von Bikern gemacht wurde, der offizielle, markierte Wanderweg läuft etwas anders. Die Einfahrt war weder zugelegt noch konnte man erkennen, dass es nicht gewünscht sei, den Weg zu fahren. "Unnatürliche Hindernisse" wie mit Holz gebaute Sprünge oder Northshore-Elemente sind keine drin. Nur ein schöner Trail, ab und an paar kleine Sprünge durch Wurzeln oder Erde, die man aber auch alle umfahren kann.
> 
> Etwas bei der Hälfte sahen wir, dass weiter unten Waldarbeiter sind. Da wir aber an dieser Stelle nicht mehr auf den offziellen Weg ausweichen konnten, sind wir den Trail langsam weiter gefahren. Da kam uns dann ein Mann entgegen und bat uns, mal kurz anzuhalten, was wir auch gemacht hatten.
> ...


Auf der Seite unserer Interessensvertretung DIMB findest Du zahlreiche Dokumente und Studien, die Dir evtl. schon mal weiterhelfen. Insbesondere in Bayern ist das Betretungsrecht für Biker gut geregelt.








						Die Rechtslage
					

In Deutschland ist das Radfahren im Wald auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet. Es gilt das Gebot der Rücksichtnahme.




					www.dimb.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (5. April 2020)

In D gibt es eine Ausweispflicht aber keine Mitführpflicht, dh man muss einen Ausweis (Perso oder Reisepass) haben aber man muss in nicht immer mitführen. Man muss aber gegenüber der Polizei auf Verlangen sich ausweisen, Namen und Adresse mitteilen, so dass sie das überprüfen kann.

IMHO darf man einen anderen festhalten bis die Identität geklärt ist, dass aber nur bei einer Straftat und nicht bei einer OWI. Verhältnismäßigkeit muss gewahrt bleiben. Beschlagnahme geht mMn zu weit, zumal man sich ja auch nur gegenüber der Polizei ausweisen muss.








						Identitätsnachweis & Identitätsfeststellung | Datenschutz 2022
					

Identitätsnachweis: Ratschläge und Tipps zu ➔ Was sind geeignete Identifikationsdokumente? ➔ Wann ist die Identitätsfeststellung erforderlich? usw.




					www.datenschutz.org


----------



## scratch_a (5. April 2020)

Ja, danke @robzo. Die Seite kenne ich und die werde ich mir auch mal ausdrucken. Allerdings ist die dort beschriebene Rechtslage vor allem für diejenigen "interessant", die generell denken, wir dürften nicht im Wald fahren. 
In unserem Fall von gestern mussten wir uns mit solchen Unwahrheiten schon mal nicht rumschlagen, da ging es ausdrücklich nur um das Befahren eines Trails, der vom Waldbesitzer nicht geduldet wird und die möglichen Konsequenzen. Hierführ habe ich von der DIMB nichts konkretes heraus gelesen.

@prince67: Danke, muss ich mir noch offiziellen Paragraphen/Gesetze suchen, die ich mir mit ins Dokument packen kann. Nur so merken die Leute, dass man informiert ist und nicht nur irgendwas "daher labert". Aber wie ist das z.B., wenn man sich straffällig machen würde (ich gehe davon aus, dass das Befahren eines illegalen Trails nicht dazu führt), muss man sich dann ausweisen können oder dürfte ich solange festgehalten werden, bis die Polizei eintrifft und diese dann meine Identität feststellt?


----------



## prince67 (5. April 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Aber wie ist das z.B., wenn man sich straffällig machen würde (ich gehe davon aus, dass das Befahren eines illegalen Trails nicht dazu führt), muss man sich dann ausweisen können oder dürfte ich solange festgehalten werden, bis die Polizei eintrifft und diese dann meine Identität feststellt?


IMHO (ich bin kein Rechtsanwalt) ja. Fällt unter das sog Jedermannsrecht.
Immer unter der Wahrung der Verhältnismäßigkeit.








						Jedermannsrechte | Detektei Lentz®
					

Was sind Jedermannsrechte? Die Detektei Lentz klärt auf ✓ kostenlose Beratung ☎ 0800 - 88 333 11




					www.lentz-detektei.de


----------



## LeaLoewin (5. April 2020)

wenn dieser Waldbesitzer doch so zugänglich ist, wäre es doch wohl die beste Gelegenheit sich mit ihm über ein offizielles Trailnetzwerk zu unterhalten.

wenn sich ein paar Leute finden, die sich 2-3mal pro saison um den Zustand der Hindernisse kümmern, Hinweisschilder am Anfang und vor jedem Hinderniss.
"Dieser Weg enthält Hindernisse, die bei ungeübten Radfahrern zum Sturz und schweren Verletzungen führen können. Fahren sie nur so schnell, dass sie Jederzeit anhalten können, besichtigen sie Hindernisse in Hinsicht auf mögliche Gefahren (herruntergefallene Äste o.ä.) und ihr fahrerisches Können, bevor sie sie Befahren.
Alle Hindernisse können umfahren werden."

und nein man muss sich nicht jederzeit mit einem Dokument ausweisen können, die Polizei hat die Möglichkeit auch mündliche Aussagen zu überprüfen... ganz im Zweifel müsste der Waldbesitzer also vermutlich nur bei der Polizeidienststelle anrufen und deine Angaben überprüfen lassen.
und der Staat hat ein Gewaltmonopol ... d.h. niemand außer dem Staat darf sich deines Eigentums bemächtigen, außer es ist Gefahr im Verzug... ob das tatsächlich der Fall war, oder nachträglich Schadenersatz fällig wird entscheidet dann im Zweifel ein Gericht.


----------



## Bike_Tyson (5. April 2020)

Das Jedermannsrecht bzw die vorläufige Festnahme gilt nur bei Straftaten und kommt daher in diesem Fall nicht zum Einsatz. Hier handelt es sich (wenn überhaupt) um eine Ordnungswidrikeit. Generell hat der Waldmensch einige richtig dumme Sachen erzählt. Haftung, mitführen vom Ausweis, festhalten, Rad beschlagnahmen (soll er mal versuchen ..) ..also entweder hat der einfach den größten Blödsinn erzählt der ihm auf die Schnelle eingefallen ist oder er wurde tatsächlich von den dümmsten Polizisten "beraten" die keine Ahnung von ihrem Beruf haben.


----------



## scratch_a (5. April 2020)

Ich habe ja bereits vermutet, dass uns viele falsche Dinge erzählt wurden. Und genau deshalb habe ich es hier rein geschrieben in der Hoffnung, dass ich das nä. mal dann etwas besser im Bilde bin. Kann ja auch sein, dass seine Argumente so im Wirtshaus beim Stammtisch oder von der Waldlobby so verbreitet werden. Wie auch immer, ohne handfeste Fakten wie Paragraphen und Urteile wird man nie Gehör finden oder ernst genommen.

@LeaLoewin: Ja, deinen Ansatz habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Ich kenne allerdings weder die Erbauer des Trails, noch weiß ich, wer diese in Schuss hält, noch den Namen des Waldeigentümers. Ich wohne da auch zu weit weg, um mich da konkret "einzumischen". Aber ich werde mal versuchen, vielleicht vermitteln zu können. Die lokalen Leute dort sind ja vor allem betroffen und sollten an einer positiven Lösung interessiert sein.


----------



## robzo (5. April 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ja, danke @robzo. Die Seite kenne ich und die werde ich mir auch mal ausdrucken. Allerdings ist die dort beschriebene Rechtslage vor allem für diejenigen "interessant", die generell denken, wir dürften nicht im Wald fahren.
> In unserem Fall von gestern mussten wir uns mit solchen Unwahrheiten schon mal nicht rumschlagen, da ging es ausdrücklich nur um das Befahren eines Trails, der vom Waldbesitzer nicht geduldet wird und die möglichen Konsequenzen. Hierführ habe ich von der DIMB nichts konkretes heraus gelesen.
> [


Auf der verlinkten Seite ist das für Dich in Frage kommende Waldgesetz.
Im Bayerischen Waldgesetz stehen doch genau diese Punkte drin, nach denen Du fragst: 
Jeder darf den Wald betreten, das Radfahren ist auf geeigneten Wegen erlaubt, der Waldbesitzer muss es dulden, Haftung beim Nutzer, nicht beim Besitzer. Daraus ergibt sich logischerweise, mangels Grundlage, dass der Waldbesitzer weder Personalien feststellen, noch Eigentum konfiszieren darf. Fertig.

Zitat:

Waldgesetz für Bayern (BayWaldG) idF der Bekanntmachung vom 22. Juli 2005, GVBl 2005, S. 313, zul. geänd. d. § 40 d. G. v. 20.12.2011, GVBl. 689)

Art. 13 Betreten des Waldes

(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zweck des Genusses der Naturschönheiten und zur Erholung ist jedermann unentgeltlich gestattet. Die Ausübung dieses Rechts wird nach Maßgabe der Vorschriften des V. Abschnittes des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes (BayNatSchG-hier Natur) gewährleistet. Weitergehende Rechte auf Grund anderer Rechtsvorschriften bleiben unberührt.

(2) Die Ausübung des Rechts nach Abs. 1 erfolgt grundsätzlich auf eigene Gefahr. Vorbehaltlich anderer Rechtsvorschriften werden dadurch besondere Sorgfalts- oder Verkehrssicherungspflichten der betroffenen Grundeigentümer oder sonstiger Berechtigter nicht begründet.

(3) Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten ist im Wald nur auf Straßen und geeigneten Wegen zulässig. Die Vorschriften des Straßen- und Wegerechts und des Straßenverkehrsrechts bleiben unberührt.{/slide}{slide=Naturschutz-/Landschaftspflegerecht}Gesetz über den Schutz der Natur, die Pflege der Landschaft und die Erholung in der freien Natur (Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz – BayNatSchG) vom 23. Februar 2011, GVBl 2011, S. 82


----------



## skask (5. April 2020)

Ich frage in solchen Fällen ob sich der Waldbeditzer denn entsprechend ausweisen kann. Da könnte ja jeder kommen.....


----------



## scratch_a (5. April 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Auf der verlinkten Seite ist das für Dich in Frage kommende Waldgesetz.
> Im Bayerischen Waldgesetz stehen doch genau diese Punkte drin, nach denen Du fragst:
> Jeder darf den Wald betreten, das Radfahren ist auf geeigneten Wegen erlaubt, der Waldbesitzer muss es dulden, Haftung beim Nutzer, nicht beim Besitzer. Daraus ergibt sich logischerweise, mangels Grundlage, dass der Waldbesitzer weder Personalien feststellen, noch Eigentum konfiszieren darf. Fertig.
> 
> ...



Mhh....auf "normalen" Wegen sehe ich da auch kein Problem. Bei so einen angelegten Trail zuerst mal auch nicht, man kann ja nicht wissen, wie der Weg entstanden ist.

Was ist allerdings, wenn mir der Waldeigentümer unmissverständlich sagt, dass dieser Weg nicht geduldet ist? 
Ist das dann allein sein Pech und er muss es einfach akzeptieren, dass ein Weg illegal in seinem Wald angelegt wurde und das jetzt die Biker ihn fahren? Oder müsste er (selber?) den Weg eindeutig zurück bauen und zulegen, damit man erkennt, dass es kein Weg mehr sein soll? Wäre ja auch eine Antwort, mit der er dann was anfangen kann, wenn ihm soviel daran liegt.

Unabhängig davon sind aber meine Fragen 3) und 4) bisher noch offen, aber vielleicht hat ja die Tage einer von den Juristen Zeit, darauf zu antworten 

Aber schon mal vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen bisher.


----------



## robzo (6. April 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mhh....auf "normalen" Wegen sehe ich da auch kein Problem. Bei so einen angelegten Trail zuerst mal auch nicht, man kann ja nicht wissen, wie der Weg entstanden ist.
> 
> Was ist allerdings, wenn mir der Waldeigentümer unmissverständlich sagt, dass dieser Weg nicht geduldet ist?
> Ist das dann allein sein Pech und er muss es einfach akzeptieren, dass ein Weg illegal in seinem Wald angelegt wurde und das jetzt die Biker ihn fahren? Oder müsste er (selber?) den Weg eindeutig zurück bauen und zulegen, damit man erkennt, dass es kein Weg mehr sein soll? Wäre ja auch eine Antwort, mit der er dann was anfangen kann, wenn ihm soviel daran liegt.
> ...


Nochmal:
Es steht alles in den verlinkten Texten.
Zu Frage 3: Die Krankenkassen können nicht auf den Waldbesitzer zukommen, weil er nicht haftet.

Zu den geeigneten Wegen (normale Wege gibt es nicht) steht drin,  dass der Nutzer, also Du entscheidet, ob ein Weg geeignet ist. Wenn er da ist, ist er da. So sind übrigens die meisten Wanderwege entstanden. Der Waldbesitzer müsste den Weg komplett zurückbauen, damit es keiner mehr ist.
Zitat:
Der geeignete Weg

Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG stellt lediglich klar, dass das Betretungsrecht auch auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur ausgeübt werden kann und enthält in der Formulierung ”geeigneten Wegen” für die genannten Erholungsformen keine weitere Einschränkungen.

Der Zweck der Formulierung „soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen“ ist deshalb primär darin zu sehen, den Grundeigentümern über die Duldung einer bestimmten Nutzung (z. B. Radfahren) hinaus keine weiteren Pflichten anzutragen. Insbesondere sind die Grundeigentümber nicht verpflichtet, Wege für eine bestimmte Nutzungsart auszubauen oder zu unterhalten. In diesem Sinne dient die Formulierung auch dem Zweck, die Grundeigentümer vor einem unzumutbaren Haftungsrisiko zu schützen.

Von diesem Verständnis ausgehend entscheidet der Erholungsuchende selbst, ob ein Weg im Sinne des Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG für die von ihm gewählte Form der Erholung geeignet ist und trägt damit auch das Risiko einer falschen Beurteilung der Eignung. Schätzt er seine Fähigkeiten falsch ein bzw. überschätzt er sich, so trägt er alleine dafür die Verantwortung. Und dies ist unter Berücksichtigung des Grundsatzes, dass das Betretungsrecht “auf eigene Gefahr” wahrgenommen wird, auch richtig so.

Und zu Deiner Frage 4.
Was erwartest Du als Aussage von einem Juristen denn noch, wenn Du hier eine ganz klare Rechtslage präsentiert bekommst und eindeutig ist, dass die Aussagen des von Dir zitierten Waldbesitzers jeglicher Grundlage entbehren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (6. April 2020)

Ok, danke....sorry, dass es bei mir etwas länger dauert 

Das heißt, es hat in Bayern bisher noch nie eine derartige Klage (also Krankenkasse forderte Geldansprüche) gegen Waldeigentümer gegeben? 
Nur weil sie kein Recht bekommen würden muss es ja nicht bedeuten, dass es nicht welche probieren/probiert haben, oder?


----------



## robzo (6. April 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ok, danke....sorry, dass es bei mir etwas länger dauert
> 
> Das heißt, es hat in Bayern bisher noch nie eine derartige Klage (also Krankenkasse forderte Geldansprüche) gegen Waldeigentümer gegeben?
> Nur weil sie kein Recht bekommen würden muss es ja nicht bedeuten, dass es nicht welche probieren/probiert haben, oder?


Es gibt auch Unfallopfer, die die Rettungssanitäter verklagen, weil diese deren Hose aufgeschnitten haben...
Natürlich kann man immer versuchen, einen Klageweg zu beschreiten. Wenn man unnötig Geld verpulvern will...

Naheliegender wäre, wenn die Krankenkasse den verunfallten MTB zur Kasse bitten würde, weil er den Weg falsch eingeschätzt hat/Gefahren nicht erkannt hat/unangemessene Geschwindigkeit etc. Dies nachzuweisen dürfte sehr schwer sein. Bei Risikosportarten wie bspw. auch beim Skifahren, kommen die Kassen in der Regel auch nicht auf den Geschädigten zu, egal, wie er unterwegs war.


----------



## mw.dd (6. April 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Das heißt, es hat in Bayern bisher noch nie eine derartige Klage (also Krankenkasse forderte Geldansprüche) gegen Waldeigentümer gegeben?


Die Frage ist irrelevant, denn um die Abwehr dieser Ansprüche (sofern es welche gibt) kümmert sich die Haftpflichtversicherung des Waldeigentümers.


robzo schrieb:


> kommen die Kassen in der Regel auch nicht auf den Geschädigten zu, egal, wie er unterwegs war.


Hab ich anders erlebt. Meine Krankenkasse war ziemlich penetrant nach meinem MTB-Unfall, der in der Notaufnahme geendet ist.


----------



## scratch_a (6. April 2020)

Aber darauf zielte meine 3. Frage ab, @mw.dd. 
Ich wollte eben wissen, ob es dazu überhaupt schon mal gekommen ist (auch wenn die Aussicht auf Erfolg ziemlich gering wäre) und falls ja, wie das ganze dann abgelaufen ist bzw. ablaufen würde. 
D.h., selbst wenn irgendwer einen Anspruch dem Waldeigentümer gegenüber stellen sollte, kümmert sich dann seine Haftpflicht darum (die sie ja meines Wissens eh haben müssen?) und er selber hat damit keine Scherereien?

Ich reite deshalb etwas darauf rum, weil ich ggf. nicht was behaupten möchte und dann zeigt mir der Waldeigentümer, dass es sehr wohl schon derartige Fälle gegeben hat. Würde mich ja unglaubwürdig machen und ich will keinen solchen Unsinn erzählen wie sie uns oft erzählen.
Und da du ja offensichtlich selber schon die Erfahrung gemacht hast, dass eine KV sehr penetrant sein kann, ist ja die Frage nach bekannten Fällen trotzdem legitim. Wenn die KV "nur" an den Sportler selber heran tritt, dann ist es ja einerseits nachvollziehbar, andererseits positiv für die Waldbesitzer....würde ich auch in Ordnung finden.


----------



## robzo (6. April 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Aber darauf zielte meine 3. Frage ab, @mw.dd.
> Ich wollte eben wissen, ob es dazu überhaupt schon mal gekommen ist (auch wenn die Aussicht auf Erfolg ziemlich gering wäre) und falls ja, wie das ganze dann abgelaufen ist bzw. ablaufen würde.
> D.h., selbst wenn irgendwer einen Anspruch dem Waldeigentümer gegenüber stellen sollte, kümmert sich dann seine Haftpflicht darum (die sie ja meines Wissens eh haben müssen?) und er selber hat damit keine Scherereien?
> 
> ...


Puh,
Du hast im Moment entweder zu viel Zeit, oder Du neigst eh dazu, Sachen zu verkomplizieren.

Alles was Du hier beschreibst, kann Dir doch völlig egal sein.
Die Rechtsgrundlage ist ganz einfach:
Du darfst da fahren.
Nimm das Gesetz im Rucksack mit, wenn Du Dich dann besser gewappnet fühlst.
Aber Du kannst das auch einfach in einem Gespräch sagen. Was soll daraus denn groß entstehen? Maximal stehen sich 2 Meinungen gegenüber, die Du dort (im Wald) aber sicherlich nicht verhandeln musst.

Jede darüber hinaus führende Diskussion mit "hätte, wäre, wenn und falls" ist müßig und wenig zielführend.

Es sind auch schon Wanderer und andere (Nicht-Mountainbiker, Skifahrer, Langläufer, Jäger....) im Wald zu Schaden gekommen. Auch hierzu hat es sicherlich unterschiedlichste Prozesse und Urteile gegeben. Dennoch würdest Du Dir beim Wandern im Wald doch darüber keine Gedanken machen. Auch der Waldbesitzer würde die im Gespräch wohl nicht ernsthaft zitieren. Es sei denn, er will in seinem Wald überhaupt niemanden haben und will allen Angst machen.


----------



## isartrails (6. April 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Puh,
> Du hast im Moment entweder zu viel Zeit, oder Du neigst eh dazu, Sachen zu verkomplizieren.


Ich finde seine Frage völlig legitim.
Auch wenn der Sachverhalt für DICH noch so klar auf der Hand zu liegen scheint, muss er das im Auge der Versicherung nicht sein.
Beispiel aus dem Alltag eines Tourenführers: Ein Teilnehmer verunfallt auf einer geführten Tour schwer. Obwohl du dir als Tourguide keinen vorsätzlich oder nachlässig geleisteten Fehler zuschulden kommen lassen hast (und das auch beweisen kannst) UND obwohl der verunfallte Biker im Leben nie auf die Idee kommen würde, DICH als Guide zu einer wie auch immer gearteten Verantwortung ziehen zu wollen, wird genau das passieren, dass die Unfall- oder Krankenversicherung des Opfers DICH als Guide vor einem Gericht verantwortlich machen möchte. Das passiert automatisch zur Abwehr der Ansprüche. Aus Sicht der Versicherung ein zwingend notwendiger Schritt. 
Was dann genau vor einem Gericht passiert, kann genau das sein, was du beschreibst, muss es aber nicht. 
Hatten wir alles schon. Es geht wohl zugunsten des Beklagten aus, aber durch den Ärger musst du erstmal durch (mit Rechtsanwalt und Beistand).

Im übrigen finde ich (meine subjektive Meinung), dass sich der Waldpächter sehr vernünftig verhalten hat. Wäre schön, wenn sich alle so redselig und verständnisvoll verhielten.


----------



## robzo (6. April 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich finde seine Frage völlig legitim.
> Auch wenn der Sachverhalt für DICH noch so klar auf der Hand zu liegen scheint, muss er das im Auge der Versicherung nicht sein.
> Beispiel aus dem Alltag eines Tourenführers: Ein Teilnehmer verunfallt auf einer geführten Tour schwer. Obwohl du dir als Tourguide keinen vorsätzlich oder nachlässig geleisteten Fehler zuschulden kommen lassen hast (und das auch beweisen kannst) UND obwohl der verunfallte Biker im Leben nie auf die Idee kommen würde, DICH als Guide zu einer wie auch immer gearteten Verantwortung ziehen zu wollen, wird genau das passieren, dass die Unfall- oder Krankenversicherung des Opfers DICH als Guide vor einem Gericht verantwortlich machen möchte. Das passiert automatisch zur Abwehr der Ansprüche. Aus Sicht der Versicherung ein zwingend notwendiger Schritt.
> Was dann genau vor einem Gericht passiert, kann genau das sein, was du beschreibst, muss es aber nicht.
> ...


Tut mir leid. Aber als normaler Biker fahre ich nicht durch den Wald und mache mir über mögliche Haftungsfragen und potenzielle Versicherungsfälle Gedanken. Ich fahre da. Ansonsten sollte ich evtl. besser zuhause bleiben, da immer etwas schief gehen kann und evtl. dann meine Versicherung kritisch wird oder was auch immer.

Und wenn mich ein Waldbesitzer, Wanderer, Förster, Jäger oder was auch immer anhält und belabert, dass ich da (in Bayern!) nicht fahren darf, sollte mir die Gesetzesgrundlage vertraut sein, um argumentieren zu können. Aber mehr auch nicht.
Wenn ich dann in BW oder anderswo unterwegs bin, sieht es schon wieder ganz anders aus. Aber hier ging es um einen Trail in Bayern.

Wenn ich Tourguide wäre - was der TE aber hier nicht ist - ist es sicher nochmal eine andere Fragestellung, da du hier für andere die Verantwortung trägst und ggfs. haftbar gemacht werden könntest. Das steht hier aber gar nicht zur Diskussion. Für eine solche Tätigkeit wäre dann sicherlich auch eine Berufshaftpflichtversicherung bzw. eine entsprechende Absicherung durch einen Verband/Verein nötig.


----------



## scratch_a (6. April 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Puh,
> Du hast im Moment entweder zu viel Zeit, oder Du neigst eh dazu, Sachen zu verkomplizieren.
> 
> Alles was Du hier beschreibst, kann Dir doch völlig egal sein.
> ...



Nein, ich habe nicht zu viel Zeit. Ich nehme mir die Zeit, weil ich es einfach genauer wissen will. Jeder versucht es immer möglichst einfach zu halten, am besten auf Stammtischniveau (das will ich dir jetzt aber nicht unterstellen  ), ohne wirkliche Fakten zu kennen. Dafür wäre mir die Zeit zu schade.
Aber ja, es kann durchaus sein, dass ich es oft komplizierter sehe als es ist, sorry. Vielleicht denke ich zu umständlich, vielleicht sind die Antworten nicht eindeutig genug. Die Antwort von mw.dd zeigt aber, dass du es vielleicht auch manchmal zu einfach/eindeutig siehst.

Ich hatte ja die ganz einfache Frage gestellt, ob es für einen derartigen Fall schon mal eine Klage gegeben hat. Darauf habe ich keine Antwort erhalten, es wird nur um den Brei geschrieben. Es muss sich auch keiner verpflichtet fühlen mir zu antworten, wenn ich ihn damit auf die Nerven gehe, nur weil ich es mal genauer wissen will. Hätte ja sein können, dass evtl. @Sun on Tour oder @HelmutK aus dem Stegreif Beispiele hätten schreiben können. Wenn dem nicht so ist, auch ok.

Es geht in dem ganzen Fall in erster Linie nicht um MICH oder meine Versicherung, sondern lediglich darum, mit was sich der Waldbesitzer offensichtlich konfrontiert sieht und was davon wirklich auf ihn zutreffen könnte....wenn nämlich seine Ausführungen auch paar Wahrheiten enthalten hätten, müsste man ja möglicherweise in zweiter Linie unsere Position und handeln auch etwas hinterfragen. Und falls seine Argumente allesamt Unsinn sind, wäre es ja für ihn vielleicht auch hilfreich zu wissen. Ich bin mir sicher, bei überzeugenden, stichhaltigen Argumenten kommt der ein oder andere schon ins grübeln, auch wenn er es vor Ort nicht zugeben oder gar nachgeben würde.

Aber in der heutigen Zeit kommt so etwas anscheinend nicht mehr gut an, wenn man was hinterfragt und versucht, den Horizont in jeglicher Richtung zu erweitern


----------



## ciao heiko (6. April 2020)

Hallo,

die Seite der DIMB ist ja schon genannt worden. Weiterführend empfehle ist diese Seite, die vom DOSB und vom dt. Forstwirtschaftsrat getragen wird. Wald.Sport.Bewegt: 
	

			Waldsport bewegt: Rechtsfragen
		


Dort gibt es mehrere Leitfäden zur Haftung im Wald. Alle sind sich einig. Eine Haftung im Wald, und dazu gehören auch Wege, besteht grundsätzlich nicht für Gefahren die sich aus der Natur ergeben. Bei den anderen Gefahren kommt es darauf an, ob ein Nutzer damit rechnen musste bzw. diese erkennen konnte. Selbst wenn ein Weg als MTB Tour ausgeschildert wäre, bleibt die Haftungslage gleich. Also das Haftungsargument ist nicht richtig.
Auf der Seite sind auch drei Urteile (Loch, Schwelle, Treppe) die zeigen, dass eine solche Klage eines Mountainbikers nicht erfolgsversprechend ist. Der Waldbesitzer hat i.d.R. eine Grundbesitzer Haftpflicht, die dann den Schriftverkehr erledigt, falls tatsächlich noch jemand auf die Idee kommt zu klagen.

(Das Haftungsargument kommt höchstens bei dezidiert angelegten MTB Flowtrails auf, weil diese z.T. nicht mehr als Waldwege, sondern als Erholungseinrichtung gelten können. Die Leitfäden beschreiben, was eine Erholungseinrichtung ist.)

Auf der Seite befindet sich auch ein Urteil was unter einem Weg zu verstehen ist. Ein Weg eine erkennbare Spur in der Landschaft. Unabhängig davon wie diese entstanden ist.

Bleibt also noch die Frage, ob es sieht hierbei um ein Weg handelt, der sich für Radfahrer eignet. Dazu haben wir hier eine längere Ausführung.


			https://www.dimb.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Anmerkungen_zum_Urteil_des_BayVGH_Muenchen_vom_17.01.1983_Az._9_B_80_A_965.pdf
		


Im Anhang ein Urteil, wie ein Gericht diese Eignung auslegt. Ich denke damit darf man schon argumentieren, dass alles was erkennbar nach Weg aussieht und ich darauf in der Lage bin mit dem Rad zu fahren, in Bayern eigentlich auch gesetzlich gedeckt ist. Denn wenn ich nicht in der Lage bin darauf Rad zu fahren, dann muss ich halt schieben, werde damit zum Fußgänger und der darf sogar querfeldein laufen. Schäden alleine durch das Radfahren, die über die übliche Duldungspflicht für Fußgänger hinausgehen, sind normalerweise ja auch keine zu erwarten.

Aber ich möchte auch nicht verschweigen, dass wir in Bayern eine enorme Diskussion um dieses Thema haben. Es gab dazu mehrere Gesprächsrunden mit den Fachministerien. Andere Stakeholder drängen auf eine Verschärfung der Rechtslage, bzw. eine restriktivere Auslegung. Es ist die DIMB, die hier die Interessen der Mountainbiker verteidigt.

Wir sollten uns deshalb schon der verschiedenen Intereressenslagen bewusst sein. Die Rechtslage in Bayern ist für Radfahrer sehr freundlich. Tragen wir mit unserem Verhalten dazu bei, dass dies auch so bleibt.

PS. Das Anlegen von Wegen ist schon immer verboten. Dessen sollte man sich bewusst sein, dass dies berechtigterweise zu sehr viel Unmut bei den Waldbesitzern sorgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (6. April 2020)

Meines Wissens gab es durchaus Gerichtsverfahren, in denen der Grundstückseigentümer in Haftung übernommen werden sollte. Einhellige Meinung aller Gerichte in Deutschland ist aber, dass der Grundstückseigentümer für "waldtypische" Gefahren nicht haftet. Wenn ein Fußgänger über eine Wurzel stolpert oder ein Radfahrer in ein Schlagloch auf einem Trail fährt, dann ist der Grundstückseigentümer nicht haftbar. Anders sieht es aus, wenn beispielsweise Zäune zum Viehtrieb quer über die Straße gespannt werden und nicht gesondert kenntlich gemacht werden.

Die Abwehr solcher Forderungen ist normalerweise Sache der Grundstückshaftpflichtversicherung, sofern vorhanden.

In der Krankenversicherung gehen mögliche Entschädigungsansprüche gegen Dritte bereits aufgrund gesetzlicher Vorschriften auf den Sozialversicherungsträger über. Klagen der Krankenversicherungen gegen Grundstückseigentümer sind allerdings eher selten. Wenn, dann erfolgt die gerichtliche Geltendmachung etwaiger Entschädigungsansprüche meist auf Betreiben der Unfallversicherungen, die sich im allgemeinen entsprechende Entschädigungsansprüche abtreten lassen oder in ihren Versicherungsbedingungen vorsehen, dass der Versicherungsnehmer verpflichtet ist, mögliche Schädiger in Anspruch zu nehmen. Bei jeder Schadensmeldung an die Unfallversicherung wird standardmäßig abgefragt, ein anderer möglicherweise für den Schaden verantwortlich ist.

Dass es hier solche Verfahren gibt, liegt auch daran, dass selbst bei leichteren Verletzungen, trotzdem infolge von Arbeitsausfall, Rehakosten Krankenhaustagegeld, Invaliditätsentschädigung und ähnlichem schnell mal eine deutlich 5-stellige Summe zusammenkommt.

@scratch_a: ich habe den Eindruck, dass das "Haftungsproblem"von vielen Waldbesitzern mittlerweile als vorgeschobenes Argument benutzt wird, seit sie gemerkt haben, dass das Radfahren im Wald vom allgemeinen Betretungsrecht gedeckt und somit nicht grundsätzlich verboten ist.

Jedenfalls dürfte kein Waldbesitzer von Dir verlangen, dass Du Dich ausweist oder gar Dein Rad konfiszieren.


----------



## Mountain77 (29. April 2020)

Ich packe den Artikel mal hier rein:








						Mega-Andrang seit Corona? Situation zwischen Landwirt und Mountainbikern eskaliert - „Artet langsam aus“
					

Seit Jahren gibt es am Taubenberg bei Warngau Konflikte zwischen Mountainbikern und Landwirten. Für Hubert Knabl haben es zwei Exemplare jetzt auf die Spitze getrieben.




					www.merkur.de
				




Den Punkt mit der Wiesen Abfahrt finde ich nicht gut, aber "eine normale *Waldbewirtschaftung* sei angesichts der vielen Trails fast unmöglich" , finde ich lächerlich. Seit wann wird auf Wanderwege und inoffizielle MTB-Trails Rücksicht genommen, wenn es um Holzeinschlag geht.


----------



## isartrails (29. April 2020)

Vieles an den Begründungen der MTB-Gegner ist lächerlich. 
Aber was mir mehr im Kopf bleibt, ist, dass die beiden Biker auch nachdem sie vom Landwirt eingeholt wurden, einfach nichts einsehen wollten. Da braucht man sich dann über nichts mehr wundern. 
Auch nicht darüber, dass die Argumente zum Eindämmen solcher Auswüchse irgendwann "lächerlich" werden.
Solange "wir" nicht anfangen uns an die eigene Nase zu fassen, brauchen wir uns nicht über "lächerliche" Argumente der Gegner wundern...


----------



## mw.dd (29. April 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Solange "wir" nicht anfangen uns an die eigene Nase zu fassen, brauchen wir uns nicht über "lächerliche" Argumente der Gegner wundern...


Erstens: Woher weißt Du das die Schilderung des Landwirtes stimmt bzw. so im Artikel so wiedergeben wurde wie geschildert?
Zweitens: Die übergroße Mehrheit "fasst sich regelmäßig an die eigene Nase". Wie wäre es, wenn man aufhört genau diese Mehrheit für das (vermeintliche) Fehlverhalten von ein paar wenigen in Sippenhaft zu nehmen?


----------



## prince67 (29. April 2020)

> Durch die *Mountainbiker* werde das Erdreich locker und könne weggeschwemmt werden.


Forstmaschinen verdichten den Boden, MTB Fahrer lockern ihn wieder auf.
Passt doch 

Ich kann mir einfach immer noch nicht vorstellen, dass MTB Fahrer einfach so quer durch den Wald fahren. IdR benutzen sie irgendwelche Spuren, die durch andere (Forstarbeiter) entstanden sind. Wenn die Waldbesitzer das nicht wollen, müssen solche Spuren nach der Baumernte einfach rückgebaut werden.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (29. April 2020)

Niemand der bei Verstand ist fährt "kreuz und quer" durch den Wald und über keine einzige Bergwiese fahren "Tausende am Tag"  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (29. April 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Erstens: Woher weißt Du das die Schilderung des Landwirtes stimmt bzw. so im Artikel so wiedergeben wurde wie geschildert?
> Zweitens: Die übergroße Mehrheit "fasst sich regelmäßig an die eigene Nase".


Woher weißt du, dass sich "die übergroße Mehrheit regelmäßig an die eigene Nase fasst"? - Statistik, Erfahrung? Auch eine Form von "Sippenhaft", oder?
Nenn' mir einen Grund, die Aussagen des Landwirts anzuzweifeln? Ist er dir als notorischer Lügner bekannt?
Hast du einen Grund, seine Aussagen anzuzweifeln? - Nein? Ja? - Wenn ja, nenn mir den Grund. Wenn nein: warum zweifelst du sie dann an?
Merkst du was?
Ich weiß, was ich sehe.


----------



## scratch_a (29. April 2020)

Leute, bleibt locker. 

"_Ein Wort mag das andere gegeben haben, denn Knabl gibt zu: „Ich war ein bissl erregt.“ _" Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es da etwas hitziger zugegangen ist. Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft...

Die "Wahrheit" wird irgendwo in der Mitte liegen. 
Ja, man sollte sich generell immer mal wieder fragen, ob das eigene Handeln in Ordnung ist und man darf auch andere mal darauf Hinweisen. Aber alle unter Generalverdacht zu stellen, egal ob Radler oder Landwirt/Waldbesitzer, ist auch nicht korrekt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. April 2020)

Wenn das auf dem Foto das Stück Weide ist, sind die Fußgänger auch bald dran... Da geht`s um etwas Anderes.


----------



## Svenos (30. April 2020)

Etwas Sport würde dem Landwirt gut stehen. Wie wäre es mit Radfahren?
Nein im Ernst, ich kann das Radfahrer-bashing langsam nicht mehr hören. Was bescheisst der Bauer sich wegen ein paar Quadratmeter Wiese? Wenn er mit seinem Traktor abkürzt sieht das wohl schlimmer aus.
Wahrscheinlich würde etwas Kohle aus der Gemeidekasse (Stichwort: Tourismus) die Bedenken des Bauern schnell zersteuen...


----------



## dopero (30. April 2020)

Die auf dem Foto zu sehende Stelle sieht aber eher so aus als würde sie regelmäßig als Parkplatz oder Ausweiche von Kraftfahrzeugen verwendet.
Und wenn es denn so schlimm sein sollte, es steht jedem frei seinen Grund mit einem Zaun zu versehen.


----------



## Svenos (30. April 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Die auf dem Foto zu sehende Stelle sieht aber eher so aus als würde sie regelmäßig als Parkplatz oder Ausweiche von Kraftfahrzeugen verwendet.
> Und wenn es denn so schlimm sein sollte, es steht jedem frei seinen Grund mit einem Zaun zu versehen.


Das spricht ja für die These von "Sun on Tour", dass es hier um etwas anderes geht. Der schlaue Landwirt will halt was vom Kuchen abhaben. Kann man ja verstehen, er sieht ja aus, als würde er am Hungertuch nagen.
Übel finde ich, dass sich die Zeitung vorort sich so leicht einspannen lässt.


----------



## Muckal (30. April 2020)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ich packe den Artikel mal hier rein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war auch das eine oder andere mal am Taubenberg weil das bei einem Freund vor der Haustür ist, zuletzt letzten Sommer. Da waren noch keine tausenden Fahrer zu sehen, aber laut besagtem Freund geht es da schon ganz schön zur Sache im Moment.
Als ich das letzte Mal dort war, war es den Waldarbeitern sehrwohl möglich einen Trail auf ca 50m Länge mit Holz zuzuwerfen, warum die das verlernt haben sollten frage ich mich schon. Blöd wäre natürlich, wenn sie einem Radler einen Baum auf den Kopf werfen, das kann aber mit Wanderen genauso passieren.



Svenos schrieb:


> Das spricht ja für die These von "Sun on Tour", dass es hier um etwas anderes geht. Der schlaue Landwirt will halt was vom Kuchen abhaben. Kann man ja verstehen, er sieht ja aus, als würde er am Hungertuch nagen.
> Übel finde ich, dass sich die Zeitung vorort sich so leicht einspannen lässt.



Eine Zeitung bringt alles, was Clicks/Absatz verspricht. Jede Zeitung. Das ist deren Geschäft.


----------



## Mountain77 (30. April 2020)

Naja, hab schon schlimmere Artikel gelesen. Ich frage mich, ob mit den genannten Trails auch offizielle Wanderwege gemeint sind.


----------



## Das-Licht (30. April 2020)

...was Aktuelles aus Bayern...









						Auf illegalem Rad-Parcours in Wald: Mann stirbt nach Unfall - Jäger erhebt schwere Vorwürfe
					

Nach dem tödlichen Unfall eines Mountainbikers im Landkreis Fürstenfeldbruck erhebt ein Jagdpächter schwere Vorwürfe.




					www.merkur.de
				




...das sehr negative Folgen für mein aktuelles Bemühen, in Hessen, hat. 

Weit über ein Jahrzehnt gibt es hier einen bestimmten illegalen Trail, dem ich mich jetzt auf Bitten hin, angenommen habe. Weder der Jagdpächter, noch der Forst, noch der Waldeigentümer (Gemeinde) wollten ihn "offiziell" kennen. Er kanalisiert gewissermaßen einen Wildwuchs.  Nun kamen mehrere unglückliche Umstände zusammen. Im Laufe des letzten Jahres wanderte der Trail in Strava, komoot und Trailforks. Die Frequenz nahm zu. Dann kam Corona mit ewigem Sonntag und gutem Wetter. Die Frequenz stieg abermals deutlich. Der alte Jagdpächter, dessen Pacht zum Jahresende ausläuft, zeigte dem neuen Jagdpächter sein zukünftiges Revier. Der Kollege auf dem "Amt", der Gemeinde, der für Wald und Umwelt zuständig war, ist aktuell dauerkrank, und geht demnächst in Rente. Sein Nachfolger ist... der Freund des zukünftigen Pächters und selbst Jäger.  So weit, so schlecht. 
Der Forst trat also an mich heran (man kennt sich) und sagte mir, dass das Teil platt gemacht wird. Ich fragte, wie es denn mit Legalisierung aussähe. Ok, vom Forst kein Thema, da ja eh schon da. Also begann ich vor ein paar Wochen mit dem Versuch, die Strecke zu legalisieren. Telefonate, Mails, inoffizielle Begehungen, etc. . Es sah also gar nicht mal soo schlecht aus... ...bis gestern, obiger Artikel von Unbekannt bei den Verantwortlichen viral ging. 
Nein! Sowas will man nicht erleben, nicht moralisch dafür verantwortlich sein. 

...natürlich ist der Sachverhalt, die Strecke, die Umstände, etwas ganz Anderes, Wir hier wissen das auch, und brauchen nicht darüber diskutieren, doch die entscheidungsbefugten Laien sehen "Mountainbike, Trail, Tod!" 
Ich werde die nächsten Wochen sehen, wie es bei mir weiter geht.


----------



## dopero (2. Mai 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Nein! Sowas will man nicht erleben, nicht moralisch dafür verantwortlich sein.
> 
> ...natürlich ist der Sachverhalt, die Strecke, die Umstände, etwas ganz Anderes, Wir hier wissen das auch, und brauchen nicht darüber diskutieren, doch die entscheidungsbefugten Laien sehen "Mountainbike, Trail, Tod!"
> Ich werde die nächsten Wochen sehen, wie es bei mir weiter geht.


Vielleicht sollte man den "entscheidungsbefugten Laien" irgendwie klar machen, dass sie laut dieser Denkweise bei jeder von Ihnen mitgetragene Entscheidungen ebenso moralisch verantwortlich sind. Und sei es, wenn der erste tödliche Unfall auf der nagelneuen, allen Sicherheitskriterien entsprechenden Ortsumgehung passiert.

Oder mal die Frage in den Raum stellen, ob denn der Händler, welcher dem Verunfallten das Rad verkauft hat, auch moralisch dafür verantwortlich ist. Müsste er ja, bei der Denkweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (3. Mai 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man den "entscheidungsbefugten Laien" irgendwie klar machen, dass sie laut dieser Denkweise bei jeder von Ihnen mitgetragene Entscheidungen ebenso moralisch verantwortlich sind. Und sei es, wenn der erste tödliche Unfall auf der nagelneuen, allen Sicherheitskriterien entsprechenden Ortsumgehung passiert.
> 
> Oder mal die Frage in den Raum stellen, ob denn der Händler, welcher dem Verunfallten das Rad verkauft hat, auch moralisch dafür verantwortlich ist. Müsste er ja, bei der Denkweise.





...mit whataboutism kontern bringt da leider nix. Tatsächlich wird ja von einer bestimmten, einflussreichen Interessengruppe, das Ziel verfolgt, am liebsten Jeden aus dem Wald zu haben.  
...wobei es auch eine ganze Reihe vernünftige Jäger gibt. Mit Denen lief es ja bisher ganz gut, doch die sind bald aus Altersgründen weg. Was teilweise folgt sind Menschen vom Schlage, nationalkonservativer Burschenschaftler mit Hang zur Klassengesellschaft aus teils langer Familientradition die Wert auf Titel legt. Die Jagd ist ein teures Hobby geworden. Da stört der Pöbel im Wald. Das ist leider die gelebte Praxis einer seit Jahren bedenklichen politischen Entwicklung.

...und dem stellst Du jetzt einen quietschbunten, durchtrainierten langhaarigen Mountainbiker ohne akademische oder christliche Familientradition als Diskussionspartner gegenüber...


----------



## Muckal (3. Mai 2020)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ich packe den Artikel mal hier rein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here we go...


----------



## prince67 (3. Mai 2020)

Hoffentlich findet sich jemand, der dagegen klagt. Nach der gültigen Rechtsprechung sehe ich da gute Chancen.
Da ist eindeutig ein Weg. Dieser ist offensichtlich geeignet. Damit darf man darauf fahren. Und zwar JEDER und nicht nur Einheimische (die wahrscheinlich den Weg angelegt haben).


----------



## isartrails (3. Mai 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...mit whataboutism kontern bringt da leider nix. ...


Mit dem Bedienen von Schubladen kommt man aber auch nicht weiter.
Wenn's eng wird auf der Erde, ist sich halt jeder selbst der nächste.
Würde wohl jeder hier genauso machen.
Oder sitzt an irgendeinem eurer Esstische ein Bedürftiger (von der Straße, aus dem Mittelmeerschlauchboot, ...)?


----------



## Muckal (3. Mai 2020)

prince67 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich findet sich jemand, der dagegen klagt. Nach der gültigen Rechtsprechung sehe ich da gute Chancen.
> Da ist eindeutig ein Weg. Dieser ist offensichtlich geeignet. Damit darf man darauf fahren. Und zwar JEDER und nicht nur Einheimische (die wahrscheinlich den Weg angelegt haben).



Es geht nicht um eine Rechtslage, sondern darum, Ärger zu vermeiden. Ärger in Form von Baumstämmen auf dem Trail, Fallen etc. Solche Leute wie du sind der Grund, dass die Locals eine Sperrung für notwendig halten. Das Problem am Taubenberg ist wohl, dass er sehr anfängerfreundlich ist und dadurch die ganzen Isarpreussen aus der Landeshauptstadt anrücken.


----------



## prince67 (3. Mai 2020)

Jeder oder niemand!
Dann müssen aber auch die Lokals darauf verzichten. Ich halte nicht von Ausschließen von bestimmten Gruppen.

Das ist das gleichen Denken wie das der Wanderer, Jäger, Waldbesitzer,... "Die anderen stören, ich will den Wald für mich allein"


----------



## Muckal (3. Mai 2020)

prince67 schrieb:


> Jeder oder niemand!
> Dann müssen aber auch die Lokals darauf verzichten. Ich halte nicht von Ausschließen von bestimmten Gruppen.
> Die Münchner sagen doch auch nicht, die Landeier dürfen nicht nach München. Auch wenn sie es sich manchmal wünschen.



Genau! Keiner. Du meinst also, dass die Locals den von ihnen gesperrten Trail selbst befahren? Ich denke, wenn dann fahren die auf den weniger frequentierten Strecken. Der Trail auf dem Bild ist halt leider auch mit Omas altem Damenrad fahrbar.


----------



## Das-Licht (3. Mai 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Mit dem Bedienen von Schubladen kommt man aber auch nicht weiter.




...falls Du mich damit meinst... 
...ich bin Derjenige der in die Schublade gesteckt wird, und mit dem man nicht direkt reden will...


----------



## isartrails (3. Mai 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...falls Du mich damit meinst...
> ...ich bin Derjenige der in die Schublade gesteckt wird, und mit dem man nicht direkt reden will...


Ich habe deinen Beitrag oben gelesen. Mein vollstes Verständnis dafür. 
Kein Verständnis mehr für deinen Beitrag ein paar Posts weiter unten. 
Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. 
Ich denke, es ist nicht die richtige Antwort auf das zuvor geschilderte. Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (3. Mai 2020)

Muckal schrieb:


> Here we go...


Wieder ein Beispiel für Auswüchse dank Coronahysterie ...  .

Solche Reflexe: "Ich möchte *mein* Wald/Berg/Trail/See etc. für *mich alleine* haben und die anderen sollten bei sich daheim bleiben" gab's vermutlich schon immer. Aber bisher haben es die Leute höchstens unter Gleichgesinnten gewagt, sie zu äussern. Corona ist jetzt eine willkommene und quasi staatlich unterstützte Ausrede für Aussperrenfantasien ... .

Ich hoffe, die einheimischen Biker müssen nie ins Krankenhaus, wo sie von in der bösen Stadt ausgebildeten Ärzten versorgt werden ... . Gilt auch für die anderen Parkplatzsperrer und Eierwerfer ....


----------



## Muckal (3. Mai 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wieder ein Beispiel für Auswüchse dank Coronahysterie ...  .
> 
> Solche Reflexe: "Ich möchte *mein* Wald/Berg/Trail/See etc. für *mich alleine* haben und die anderen sollten bei sich daheim bleiben" gab's vermutlich schon immer. Aber bisher haben es die Leute höchstens unter Gleichgesinnten gewagt, sie zu äussern. Corona ist jetzt eine willkommene und quasi staatlich unterstützte Ausrede für Aussperrenfantasien ... .
> 
> Ich hoffe, die einheimischen Biker müssen nie ins Krankenhaus, wo sie von in der bösen Stadt ausgebildeten Ärzten versorgt werden ... . Gilt auch für die anderen Parkplatzsperrer und Eierwerfer ....



Worum es geht hast du wohl nicht verstanden, schade.


----------



## Deleted 451635 (4. Mai 2020)

Muckal schrieb:


> ganzen Isarpreussen aus der Landeshauptstadt anrücken.


Da hat wohl einer die Null gewählt.


----------



## teatimetom (4. Mai 2020)

Muckal schrieb:


> Here we go...


Der aktuelle Zustand am Taubenberg, alles zu.
Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Muckal (4. Mai 2020)

MartinRys schrieb:


> Da hat wohl einer die Null gewählt.



Q.e.d.


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Mai 2020)

Taubenberg: Streit ist beendet – Lösung steht noch aus
					

Landwirt Knabl zoffte sich mit zwei Münchner Mountainbikern. Jetzt haben sich alle zum Gespräch getroffen. Der Konflikt am Taubenberg ist noch nicht vorbei.




					www.merkur.de
				




Auch er hege keinen Groll mehr gegen die Radler. Allerdings sieht er das Thema Freizeitaktivitäten am Taubenberg noch nicht als nicht erledigt an. „Ich möchte, dass es Lösungen zu den Radfahrern, aber auch zu *Fußgängern* und Hundehaltern gibt.“


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wenn das auf dem Foto das Stück Weide ist, sind die Fußgänger auch bald dran... Da geht`s um etwas Anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (4. Mai 2020)

Die Erfahrung der letzten Tage zeigt selbst im dünner besiedelten Nordbayern eine Zunahme des Bikeverkehrs. Bei mir in der Gegend stellenweise fasst das 10fache. Leider ist damit auch die Zahl der Deppen dementsprechend mehr geworden. Ob das nur an Corona liegt bezweifle ich, eher noch der E-Bike Boom .

Insofern kann ich es durchaus verstehen, wenn selbst tolerante Grundstücksbesitzer irgendwann einfach die Nase voll haben.
Die Haltung Wenn kein Weg nicht da ist, mach ich einen kann man sicher nicht überall akzeptieren. Dank Strava etc. wird die Nutzung oft zuviel.


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Mai 2020)

__





						Naturnutzung ohne Rücksicht und ohne Einschreiten von Behörden
					

Merkur: Auf illegalem Rad-Parcours in Wald: Mann stirbt nach Unfall - Jäger erhebt schwere Vorwürfe  vonTobias Gehre schließen   Mit dem Radl über Waldpfade heizen: Gerade jetzt, wo man wegen Corona wohnortnah sporteln soll, sind die Trails gut besucht - auch ein illegaler. Jetzt gab es einen...




					forum.wildundhund.de


----------



## Pintie (4. Mai 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tolles forum... 
und gleich mit Lösung... https://www.vidaxl.no/catalogsearch/result?q=piggtråd

demnächst wird man wie in usa erschossen...


----------



## prince67 (4. Mai 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Die Haltung Wenn kein Weg nicht da ist, mach ich einen kann man sicher nicht überall akzeptieren. Dank Strava etc. wird die Nutzung oft zuviel.


Das trifft hier aber offensichtlich nicht (mehr) zu. Einen Weg haben vorher schon die Lokals angelegt und jetzt wollen sie ihn nur für sich haben.
Dass die Grundstückseigentümer die wenigen Lokals geduldet haben, es ihnen aber jetzt zu viel werden, ist ihre eigene Schuld. Zum 3.mal, man kann sich die Nutzer dieser Wege nicht aussuchen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Mai 2020)

Ja, Jäger haben zwar oft nur das Jagdrecht gepachtet stellen ihr Hobby aber fanatisch über alles andere und würden am liebsten Jeden aus dem Wald aussperren, der nichts mit der Jagd zu tun hat. Es gibt ja auch so Auswüchse wie Gatter oder Gewässer in die man Wild und Fische aussetzt um dann anzurücken und sie abzuknallen. Das wäre dann wohl der Endzustand wenn man denen freie Hand geben würde. 

Dass dabei sie diejenigen sind die im Wald den meisten Rabatz mit täglichen Autofahrten, Motorsägen, Bewegngsjagden, hetzenden Jagdhunden etc pp machen kommt Ihnen dabei nicht in den Sinn.


----------



## Muckal (4. Mai 2020)

prince67 schrieb:


> Das trifft hier aber offensichtlich nicht (mehr) zu. Einen Weg haben vorher schon die Lokals angelegt und jetzt wollen sie ihn nur für sich haben.
> Dass die Grundstückseigentümer die wenigen Lokals geduldet haben, es ihnen aber jetzt zu viel werden, ist ihre eigene Schuld. Zum 3.mal, man kann sich die Nutzer dieser Wege nicht aussuchen.



Man kann aber sehrwohl zum Wohl anderer eine Weile darauf verzichten. Und weißt du was das beste daran ist? Evtl. kommt das sogar einem selbst zugute! Nämlich dann, wenn sich die Wogen durch weniger geglättet  haben und man auf nicht gesperrten oder zerstörten Trails fahren kann.
Das ‚67‘ ist aber nicht dein Geburtsjahr, oder?


----------



## franzam (4. Mai 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im Jagdforum ist es genauso wie hier im MTB-Forum. Jeder sieht nur seine eigenen Interessen und ist selten bereit sich ein Stück zurück zu nehmen. 
Ab und zu hab ich aber das Gefühl, dass die Meinung _es steht einem frei zu tun was man will_ bei den Bikern überwiegt....


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Mai 2020)

Naja die MTBler ist ja jetzt idr nicht die Fraktion die anderen vorschreibt was sie zu tun haben und wer Zutritt hat. Auch werden die negativen Auswirkungen da maßlos übertrieben.

Die Jagslobby will einfach die anderen Nutzergruppen möglichst draußen halten. Das war auch schon vor dem MTB-Boom bei den Reitern so.


----------



## isartrails (4. Mai 2020)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Zustand am Taubenberg, alles zu.


Ich werd langsam alt.

Ach waren das noch Zeiten, als ich (damals noch "Isarpreusse"!) am Taubenberg allein auf dem Bike unterwegs war. "Locals", oder solche, die sich dafür hielten, gab's bis Mitte der 90er keine.
Ich denke, ich kann für mich die "Urheberschaft" in Anspruch nehmen, dort einige Wegerl erst fürs Mountainbiken "entdeckt" zu haben. Ich habe, wohlwissend, was kommen würde, selbstverständlich keine dieser Wege jemals in irgendeiner Form veröffentlicht. Da konnte man noch nett mit dem Biobauern an der Gaststätte ins Gespräch kommen und der zeigte sich interessiert an einem und weas man da tat.
Ein paar Jahre später sah ich dann die ersten Schanzen und Anlieger im Gehölz. Und natürlich kommt einem dann dieser Neugierreflex, wer das wohl sein könnte, der sich da eine Spielwiese in den Wald zimmerte. Der Bauer sicher nicht und der Förster wohl auch nicht und ich erst recht nicht, weil mir "Airtime" quasi am A... vorbeigeht.

Zeitsprung und Ortswechsel: Irgendwann Anfang der Nullerjahre zog ich raus aus der Stadt nach Westen an den Wörthsee und war plötzlich ein "5-Seen-Land-Preusse", meinen Nick behielt ich, wenngleich mich die Isartrails kaum noch zu Gesicht bekamen und erst recht nicht die feinen Wegerl am Taubenberg. Am Wörthsee fand ich ein ebenso interessantes Trailrevier, das anschaulich außer mir kaum einer unsicher machte. 15 Jahre später sehe ich mich aber auch hier konfrontiert mit den ersten Verbotsschildern. 
Und ja, ich würde mich, wo ich jetzt wohne, tatsächlich als zugezogenen Local bezeichnen und ja, mir stinkt's, dass es Verbote gibt, die offensichtlich nicht ich mit meinem Verhalten zu verantworten habe. Was ich liebe, hege ich, aber offensichtlich tut's mir nicht der gleich, der einfach nur kommt und am Abend wieder verschwindet.
Unter dem gern bemühten Stichwort "Freizeitdruck" entstehen solche Dinge und damit muss man dann auch als Local leben. Ich bin schließlich nicht der einzige, der biken möchte, also muss ich andere, ortsfremde akzeptieren und auch damit leben, dass Anwohner sich wehren, wenn es ihnen zuviel wird.

Das Zeichen, das die Taubenberg-Locals mit ihren Holztafeln setzen, finde ich einfach nur Banane. Zum Schämen. Wäre gescheiter, sie würden sich für ein friedliches Miteinander einsetzen, für vernünftige Koexistenz-Konzepte, für "geführte" Anleitungen im Umgang mit "Isarpreissn". Dann würden sie ihrer Sache, die auch unsere ist, einen guten Dienst erweisen. Mit ihrer Ausgrenzungs-Aktion machen sie sich keine Freunde und werden nur zu Werkzeugen der örtlichen Behörden. Aber um das zu erkennen, braucht's halt a bissal Hirn und dafür gibt's noch keine App.


----------



## isartrails (4. Mai 2020)

und hier geht es gleich so weiter: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fei...lching-wuermtal.338431/page-181#post-16566163

Ob es was mit Corona zu tun hat, weiß ich nicht (glaube ich eher nicht), aber die Beobachtungen kann ich so bestätigen. In Weßling beispielsweise auf einem Trail, den ich seit 15 Jahren fahre, tauchen plötzlich kleinere Schanzen auf. Über eine Wiese Richtung Gut Delling, wo noch nie ein Weg war, zog plötzlich eine vertrocknete Pfadspur mein Interesse auf sich und siehe da, der neu "angelegte" Pfad mündete in einen steilen Erdtrichter, wo es neben ein paar Anliegern auch gleich noch ein paar Sprungschanzen gab.

Möglicherweise sind das nur Jugendliche, aber wenn wir alle nicht wollen, dass "lokale Biker" zu Selbstjustiz greifen, dann geht es nur über Aufklärung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube das liegt momentan schon an den Coronasperren dass sich das so extrem konzentriert. Sonst würde sich das mehr verteilen. Hier in der Gegend gibt es auch schon empörte Artikel in der Lokalpresse weil am Trail an dem man vor 10 Jahren noch meistens alleine gefahren ist jetzt hunderte Leute rumfahren.


----------



## Deleted 451635 (4. Mai 2020)

Ebiker, Schanzenbauer, Isarpreussen … Gut das die Schuldigen gefunden sind.
Leute ihr steht nicht in der Schlange, ihr seid die Schlange.


----------



## Pintie (4. Mai 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> und hier geht es gleich so weiter: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fei...lching-wuermtal.338431/page-181#post-16566163



Klingt doch vernüftig.

Ich glaube sobald die Biergärten wieder offen haben sind eh weniger auf den Trails den unterwegs. 
Und ehrlich die Trails werden doch auch schnell langweilig wenn man immer die gleichen fährt. 

Ich komm vom Land und wohn jetzt in der Stadt. 
Bin auch erst da wo ich herkomme blöd angemacht worden das die Münchner sich nach hause verpissen sollen... 
Musste nur lachen. 

Es gibt halt unterdessen zu viel Menschen für zu wenig Platz und es wird eng. 
Mit ausgrenzung von bestimmten Gruppen erreicht man nur das am Ende gar keine biker mehr dort fahren dürfen.


----------



## Muckal (4. Mai 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich werd langsam alt.
> 
> Ach waren das noch Zeiten, als ich (damals noch "Isarpreusse"!) am Taubenberg allein auf dem Bike unterwegs war. "Locals", oder solche, die sich dafür hielten, gab's bis Mitte der 90er keine.
> Ich denke, ich kann für mich die "Urheberschaft" in Anspruch nehmen, dort einige Wegerl erst fürs Mountainbiken "entdeckt" zu haben. Ich habe, wohlwissend, was kommen würde, selbstverständlich keine dieser Wege jemals in irgendeiner Form veröffentlicht. Da konnte man noch nett mit dem Biobauern an der Gaststätte ins Gespräch kommen und der zeigte sich interessiert an einem und weas man da tat.
> ...



Die Isarpreissen gefallen dir gut, freut mich 
Zur Klarstellung: ich wohne nicht mal in der Nähe vom Taubenberg. Nicht, dass es heißt die Warngauer bezeichnen Hauptstädtler als Isarpreissen. Ist auf meinem niederbayerischen Mist gewachsen


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Mai 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das Zeichen, das die Taubenberg-Locals mit ihren Holztafeln setzen, finde ich einfach nur Banane. Zum Schämen.
> Wäre gescheiter, sie würden sich für ein friedliches Miteinander einsetzen, für vernünftige Koexistenz-Konzepte, für "geführte" Anleitungen im Umgang mit "Isarpreissn". Dann würden sie ihrer Sache, die auch unsere ist, einen guten Dienst erweisen.


Das machen sie seit einiger Zeit zusammen mit dem Tourismus. Denn der Taubenberg ist auch eines der Pilotprojekte des DAV zur Umsetzung von MTB Konzepten. So wurde z.B. Zählanlagen an machen Wegen installiert um den Verkehr zu messen. Und es gibt auch verschiedene Konzepte wie eine Legalisierung aussehen könnte und Sitzungen die besucht wurden.
Leider ist durch die Corona Krise das Projekt ins Stocken gekommen. Jetzt geht die Sorge um, dass die Grundeigentümer evtl. den Konzepten ablehnend gegenüber stehen, weil die Nutzung gerade so intensiviert wurde.
Vor einer Woche ist die Situation eskaliert weil Mountainbiker unnötigerweise über eine Wiese abkürzten. Der Waldbesitzer wollte die Biker zur Rede stellen. Am Ende hatten sich beide gegenseitig angezeigt.
Vorletztes Wochenende hatten die lokalen Biker dann oben gewartet und die Biker darauf hingewiesen, bitte nicht einen Teil des Trails zu befahren, da es mit dem Landwirt eskaliert war. Viele Biker waren wohl einsichtig. Einige haben sich trotzdem darüber hinweg gesetzt.
Im Laufe der Woche konnten die lokalen Biker dann zwischen dem Landwirt und den Bikern vermitteln, so dass die Anzeigen zurückgezogen wurden. Um die Situation weiter zu beruhigen hat man sich entschlossen den Weg temporär zu sperren.
Ob diese Sperrung notwendig war. Juristisch richtig usw. darüber kann man gerne streiten.

Aber die lokalen Biker hätten selbst gerne den Weg offen. Eine temporäre Sperrung schien ihnen sinnvoller, als das Risiko einzugehen, dass der Landwirt versuchen würde den Weg endgültig dicht macht. Eine endgültige Schließung ist dann eine Entscheidung, die zusammen mit der unteren Naturschutzbehörde zu fällen wäre. 

In jedem Fall hatten die lokalen Biker sich mit anderen Mitteln zuvor bemüht die Lage zu deeskalieren. Die Gespräche wie ein Konzept aussehen kann werden wohl möglichst bald wieder aufgenommen.
Das einfach mal etwas zum Verständnis, dass die Dinge manchmal etwas anders liegen, als vielleicht hier im Forum wahrgenommen.


----------



## isartrails (4. Mai 2020)

@ciao heiko : Danke, das klingt doch schon etwas fundierter.


----------



## mw.dd (5. Mai 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Leider ist durch die Corona Krise das Projekt ins Stocken gekommen.


Meinten Sie "zum Glück"?


----------



## Deleted 451635 (8. Mai 2020)

Neue Gesetze hin oder her, nebeneinander fahren auf dem Forstweg und den Gegenverkehr behindern geht gar nicht. ?


----------



## prince67 (8. Mai 2020)

MartinRys schrieb:


> Neue Gesetze hin oder her, nebeneinander fahren auf dem Forstweg und den Gegenverkehr behindern geht gar nicht. ?


Warum nur den Gegenverkehr?
Hat aber jetzt weniger mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 451635 (8. Mai 2020)

Geht s hier nicht um die neuen Gesetze mit nebeneinanderfahren auf Straßen und so? Klar nicht nur den Gegenverkehr.


----------



## prince67 (8. Mai 2020)

MartinRys schrieb:


> Geht s hier nicht um die neuen Gesetze mit nebeneinanderfahren auf Straßen und so?


Nein, hier geht es um das Betretungsrecht bzw das Recht auf Fahren mit dem Fahrrad im Wald und der freien Natur.


----------



## Deleted 451635 (9. Mai 2020)

prince67 schrieb:


> Nein, hier geht es um das Betretungsrecht bzw das Recht auf Fahren mit dem Fahrrad im Wald und der freien Natur.


Ok, dann bin ich raus.


----------



## HabeDEhre (10. Mai 2020)

In meiner örtlichen MTB-Facebook-Gruppe hat jemand folgendes PDF erstellt. Denk das wichtigste steht drin...


----------



## isartrails (11. Mai 2020)

Und nun?

Auswendig lernen, oder was ist der Hintergedanke?
Glaubt wirklich jemand ernsthaft, dass er mit so einem Papier in der Tasche im Konfrontationsfall "Recht" bekommt oder Wogen glättet?
Der Konfliktgegener zieht den Schwanz ein, gibt klein bei, macht den Weg frei und wünscht noch einen schönen Tag, ...?

Ja? - Na dann, viel Glück!


----------



## Pintie (11. Mai 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Und nun?
> 
> Auswendig lernen, oder was ist der Hintergedanke?
> Glaubt wirklich jemand ernsthaft, dass er mit so einem Papier in der Tasche im Konfrontationsfall "Recht" bekommt oder Wogen glättet?
> ...



nö dafür gibts die 9mm

im Ernst... den Zettel sollte sich so mancher wanderer mal durchlesen, wird aber dessen Meinung nicht ändern.
Es ist uns doch allen zu eng geworden.

muss man damit leben. 

Das man da die Leute missionieren könnte glaube ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (11. Mai 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Und nun?
> 
> Auswendig lernen, oder was ist der Hintergedanke?
> Glaubt wirklich jemand ernsthaft, dass er mit so einem Papier in der Tasche im Konfrontationsfall "Recht" bekommt oder Wogen glättet?
> ...


Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben man soll das PDF auszudrucken, mitzunehmen und im Bedarfsfall daraus vorlesen?!  Geht lediglich um die darin enthaltenen Infos und es schadet ja nicht seine "Rechte" zu kennen oder? Was du damit machst is mir Wurst....


----------



## Pintie (11. Mai 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben man soll das PDF auszudrucken, mitzunehmen und im Bedarfsfall daraus vorlesen?!  Geht lediglich um die darin enthaltenen Infos und es schadet ja nicht seine "Rechte" zu kennen oder? Was du damit machst is mir Wurst....


und das ist definitiv spannend... leider ist die enthaltene Info wenig verbreitet... grad erst wieder an dieser Weg ist zum mtb fahren nicht geeignet Schildern vorbei gekommen... mit § Zitat...


----------



## scratch_a (11. Mai 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Und nun?
> 
> Auswendig lernen, oder was ist der Hintergedanke?
> Glaubt wirklich jemand ernsthaft, dass er mit so einem Papier in der Tasche im Konfrontationsfall "Recht" bekommt oder Wogen glättet?
> ...



Wieso reagierst du da gleich so allergisch? Bleib doch mal locker.
Erst einmal hat @HabeDEhre freundlicherweise eine gute Zusammenfassung von Informationen/Gesetzen zur Verfügung gestellt. Manche haben überhaupt keinen Schimmer und lesen sich das daheim einfach mal durch.

Meine Geschichte vor paar Seiten hast du ja auch mitverfolgt und weißt, dass es durchaus auch Personen gibt, mit denen man relativ gut diskutieren kann. Ich bin mir schon sehr sicher, dass diese Person mir nicht unmittelbar wegen dieser Zusammenfassung recht gegeben hätte. Aber wenn ich ihm z.B. den Zettel in die Hand gedrückt hätte mit der Bitte, er soll sich das daheim in Ruhe mal durchlesen und möglicherweise seinen Standpunkt überdenken, dann wäre er daheim durchaus ins grübeln gekommen. Mir geht es da also nicht in erster Linie darum, jemanden sofort zu überzeugen und auf mein Recht zu pochen, sondern eher Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten, wie die Gesetzeslage überhaupt aussieht.

Ja, es ist vielleicht auch etwas naiv und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es bei dem ein oder anderen was bringt ist nicht sonderlich hoch. Aber im Fall der Fälle hab ich es zumindest auf dem Taschenhirn dabei, als dass ich komplett blank bin. Wären alle gut informiert, würden ja manche Diskussionen gar nicht entstehen


----------



## isartrails (12. Mai 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> (...) Ich bin mir schon sehr sicher, dass diese Person mir nicht unmittelbar wegen dieser Zusammenfassung recht gegeben hätte.


Eben, das meinte ich und deshalb hatte ich gefragt: und nun?


scratch_a schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich ihm z.B. den Zettel in die Hand gedrückt hätte mit der Bitte, er soll sich das daheim in Ruhe mal durchlesen und möglicherweise seinen Standpunkt überdenken, dann wäre er daheim durchaus ins grübeln gekommen.


Das glaube ich nun gerade nicht.
Derjenige, der meint, dem Biker die Durchfahrt verbieten zu müssen, wird sich auch mit guten und richtigen Argumenten nicht davon abhalten lassen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass er das macht, weil er davon ausgeht, im Unrecht zu sein. Er glaubt vielmehr, dass sein Handeln korrekt sei. Da helfen einem dann auch Aufzählungen von Gerichtsurteilen wenig. Und es trägt auch nicht zur Deeskalation bei. 
Ich denke, du hast es bei deinem Zusammentreffen schon richtig gemacht, wenngleich du sicher nicht überzeugen konntest. Aber diese Überzeugung wird auch mit einer Paragrafenliste nicht gelingen, solange nur die beiden Kontrahenten Wegeversperrer und Durchfahrtswilliger aufeinandertreffen.

Will man die Situation auflösen, mit Hoffnung auf nachhaltigen Erfolg beim anderen, dann hilft nur ein besonnenes Hinweisen darauf, dass man sich in die rechtliche Situation der Materie eingearbeitet hat und dass man anbietet, die beiderseitigen Personalien von der Polizei aufnehmen zu lassen. Und dass man darüber hinaus gerne bereit sei, eine Übersicht der aktuell geltenden Bestimmungen zum Studium zu überlassen.
Ich denke, das zeigt dahingehend Wirkung, dass der andere versteht: man lässt sich nicht so leicht ins Bockshorn jagen. Man ist informiert und man fürchtet nicht die Aufnahme der Personalien.
Ohne diesen letzten Punkt wird sich dein Kontrahent vermutlich keinen Zentimeter bewegen.


----------



## mw.dd (12. Mai 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Und nun?
> 
> Auswendig lernen, oder was ist der Hintergedanke?
> Glaubt wirklich jemand ernsthaft, dass er mit so einem Papier in der Tasche im Konfrontationsfall "Recht" bekommt oder Wogen glättet?
> ...


Der Thread heißt "Rechtslage in Bayern". Das PDF ist da eine gute und prägnante Zusammenfassung. Wenn man seine Rechte kennt, ist das:


isartrails schrieb:


> Will man die Situation auflösen, mit Hoffnung auf nachhaltigen Erfolg beim anderen, dann hilft nur ein besonnenes Hinweisen darauf, dass man sich in die rechtliche Situation der Materie eingearbeitet hat und dass man anbietet, die beiderseitigen Personalien von der Polizei aufnehmen zu lassen. Und dass man darüber hinaus gerne bereit sei, eine Übersicht der aktuell geltenden Bestimmungen zum Studium zu überlassen.
> Ich denke, das zeigt dahingehend Wirkung, dass der andere versteht: man lässt sich nicht so leicht ins Bockshorn jagen. Man ist informiert und man fürchtet nicht die Aufnahme der Personalien.


...viel einfacher.


----------



## Invader_z1m (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich klinke mich hier mal kurz mit einer Frage zur Rechtslage in Bayern ein:

Ich habe kürzlich in einem Privatwald ein paar kleinere Schanzen gebaut. Nun habe ich aber gelesen, dass der Waldbesitzer ggf. haftbar gemacht werden kann, wenn sich jemand beim biken in seinem privaten Waldstück verletzt. 

Unabhängig davon, dass ich es für völlig hirnrissig halte, jemanden zu verklagen nur weil man sich auf seinem Grundstück hingelegt hat, möchte ich natürlich nicht, dass der Besitzer hier Probleme bekommt. 

Ist das wirklich so, dass ich den jeweiligen Besitzer verklagen kann wenn ich mich in seinem Wald aus eigener Unfähigkeit auf die Nase lege? 

Mfg
z1m


----------



## HabeDEhre (14. Mai 2020)

Invader_z1m schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich klinke mich hier mal kurz mit einer Frage zur Rechtslage in Bayern ein:
> 
> ...


Lies mal unter 2. im PDF bei meinem post weiter oben.

Ist das dein Wald oder hast du die Genehmigung vom Eigentümer zum Bauen?


----------



## prince67 (14. Mai 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Lies mal unter 2. im PDF bei meinem post weiter oben.





> oder bei waldatypischen Gefahren, vorher erkennbar war. Bei Mountainbikern ist zusätzlich darauf abzustellen, dass ein schmaler Weg durch den Wald (Single-Trail) aus haftungsrechtlicher Sicht, nur so schnell befahren werden kann, dass Gefahren erkannt werden können und noch eine adäquate Reaktion des Bikers möglich ist.


Wenn also die gebaute Schanze als solche erkennbar ist, haftet der Grundbesitzer auch nicht?
Beinhaltet das zB auch, dass man so eine Schanze auch noch umfahren können muss (Stichwort Chicken Way)?


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Mai 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> In meiner örtlichen MTB-Facebook-Gruppe hat jemand folgendes PDF erstellt. Denk das wichtigste steht drin...


 
Für BaWü wäre sowas auch interessant.


----------



## Invader_z1m (14. Mai 2020)

Sehr hilfreiches Dokument, danke. Ich interpretiere das so, dass es jedem seine eigene Verantwortung ist. Was aus meiner Sicht das einzig logische ist.

Die Schanzen sind extra so gebaut, dass die vom normalen Weg nicht zu erkennen sind wenn man nicht weiß das da welche sind. Die verlaufen quasi parallel zum Weg der nur mit den landwirtschaftlichen Maschinen genutzt wird. 
Einverständnis vom Besitzer ist vorhanden, wobei er solche Themen wegen Haftung sicher nicht auf dem Schirm hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (14. Mai 2020)

Invader_z1m schrieb:


> Sehr hilfreiches Dokument, danke. Ich interpretiere das so, dass es jedem seine eigene Verantwortung ist. Was aus meiner Sicht das einzig logische ist.
> 
> Die Schanzen sind extra so gebaut, dass die vom normalen Weg nicht zu erkennen sind wenn man nicht weiß das da welche sind. Die verlaufen quasi parallel zum Weg der nur mit den landwirtschaftlichen Maschinen genutzt wird.
> Einverständnis vom Besitzer ist vorhanden, wobei er solche Themen wegen Haftung sicher nicht auf dem Schirm hat.


Hier gibt es einen sehr ausführlichen Leitfaden zur VSP des Waldbesitzers:


			https://www.waldsportbewegt.de/fileadmin/content/pdf/1588_2016_verkehrssicherungspflicht_der_waldbesitzer_x000.pdf
		


Daraus ergibt sich, dass es immer eine Einzelfallentscheidung ist. Was war die Ursache des Unfalles? Also die Frage wen traf welches Verschulden. Und da wird man tatsächlich in den allermeisten Fällen die Schuld beim Nutzer sehen. Denn dieser befährt freiwillig die Schanze. Für Fahrfehler ist er in jedem Fall selbst verantwortlich.
Und auch wenn die Schanze gefährlich gebaut oder baufällig ist, dann wäre es dem Nutzer auch zuzumuten, dass er diese vorher inspiziert ob sie ihm ausreichend sicher erscheint.
Das ist ja eine andere Ausgangslage als z.B. eine Brücke auf einem Wanderweg oder einer Schanze auf einer offizielle Strecke, wo der Nutzer davon ausgehen kann, dass diese verkehrssicher ist.

Dem Waldbesitzer wiederum muss ein Verschulden nachgewiesen werden. Dies kann aber schon im Unterlassen der Beseitigung einer Gefahr gesehen werden. Das kann angeführt werden, wenn ihm nachgewiesen wird, dass er die Anlage wissentlich geduldet hat.

Also auch wenn eine Haftung des Waldbesitzers unwahrscheinlich ist und mir auch aus der Praxis kein Fall bekannt ist, dass es zu einer Haftung bei solchen Strecken kam. Trotzdem will ich ein paar Überlegungen anmerken, die vor allem bei größeren Anlagen/Konstruktionen zum tragen kommen könnten.

Wenn eine Anlage nach einem Unfall aktenkundig wird, wird der Waldbesitzer i.d.R. aufgefordert die Anlagen zu entfernen, da sie als Gefahr eingestuft wird. Wenn schwere, oder gar tödliche, Unfälle passieren, dann wird da grundsätzlich polizeilich ermittelt.
Es gibt immer auch die Möglichkeit, dass spielende Kinder sich verletzen, welchen man nicht die notwendige Einsicht in die Gefahr bescheinigen kann. Und sei es nur, dass sie in einen rostigen Nagel treten.
Die Waldbesitzerhaftpflicht sieht sich für solche Anlagen nicht zuständig, da sie nur für die üblichen Gefahren aus Wald und Forstwirtschaft haftet. D.h. der Schriftverkehr und evtl. eine Haftung bleibt am Waldbesitzer persönlich hängen.


----------



## xrated (15. Mai 2020)

Solange eine Haftung der Besitzer nicht ausgeschlossen ist, wird es niemals dazu kommen das langfristig etwas geduldet wird. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ein Unfall passiert. So wie gerade erst in FFB, wo ein Rentner mit eBike tödlich verunglückte. Demzufolge müsste man ja auch sofort alle Straßen schließen, denn in Deutschland sterben jeden Tag fast 10 Menschen durch Verkehrsunfälle!

Manchmal bestehen solche Strecken jahrelang, weil die Besitzer gar nicht wissen was da auf dem Grund abläuft oder es ist in öffentlicher Hand, unklare Besitzverhältnisse.

Land- und Forstwirtschaft konnten auch noch nie stichhaltig begründen was sie genau stört, dass sind immer die gleichen ausreden von wegen Wege gehen kaputt oder Wild wird aufgescheucht. Deren Forstmaschinen sind ganz andere Dimensionen, von denen redet seltsamerweise niemand. Ich habe seit letztem Jahr noch nie soviele Rückegassen gesehen wie aktuell. Und überall entstehen neue Forstautobahnen. Mittlerweile reichen auch keine 2m breiten Wege mehr, ich habe schon teilweise 5m breite gesehen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. Mai 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Trotzdem will ich ein paar Überlegungen anmerken, die vor allem bei größeren Anlagen/Konstruktionen zum tragen kommen könnten.


... wenn es darauf ankommt, aber nicht ausschlaggebend sein werden.


----------



## ciao heiko (15. Mai 2020)

xrated schrieb:


> Solange eine Haftung der Besitzer nicht ausgeschlossen ist, wird es niemals dazu kommen das langfristig etwas geduldet wird.


So lange der Weg lediglich ein Weg ist zählt er als Wald. Gefahren die sich aus der Natur ergeben sind grundsätzlich von einer Haftung ausgeschlossen. Bei Gefahren wie Schwellen, Löchern oder Treppen gibt es auch Urteile, dass der Radfahrer damit rechnen muss. Da wird niemand in eine Haftung kommen, bzw. die Versicherung wird das regeln.


			Waldsport bewegt: Rechtsfragen
		




xrated schrieb:


> Manchmal bestehen solche Strecken jahrelang, weil die Besitzer gar nicht wissen was da auf dem Grund abläuft oder es ist in öffentlicher Hand, unklare Besitzverhältnisse.



Oder sie bestehen so lange, weil es mit dem Bauen nicht so übertrieben wurde und damit geduldet werden konnten. So lange das nur ein etwas geshapter Weg mit ein paar kleinen Kickern wird das von der Haftung keine Probleme geben. Denn das ist letztlich nur ein Weg.
Sobald aber angefangen wird einen halben Dirtpark in den Wald zu zimmern, dann muss man sich als Waldbesitzer aber Gedanken machen. So sah es in Fürstenfeldbruck aus.








						Kleiner Bikepark: Mountainbike-Touren und -Trails | komoot
					

Entdeck die besten Mountainbike-Touren zum Highlight Kleiner Bikepark in Oberbayern, Bayern. Plan eine Tour für dein nächstes MTB-Abenteuer.




					www.komoot.de
				



Der Waldbesitzer wurde zwischenzeitlich aufgefordert das abzuräumen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. Mai 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der Waldbesitzer wurde zwischenzeitlich aufgefordert das abzuräumen.


Hier wird man aber unterscheiden müssen zwischen dem, was sich Behörden wünschen und dem was sie gegen den Waldeigentümer rechtlich hätten durchsetzen können.


----------



## xrated (15. Mai 2020)

Das hat vielleicht sogar die Gemeinde selbst abgebaut. 
Wirklich groß war das auch nicht, da standen vielleicht 3 Rampen und das war auch nicht gerade auf Trailfahrer ausgerichtet von der Sprunghöhe. Ein Sprung war an die 1,5 - 2m hoch, wir haben eindrucksvoll geschaut als da ein ca. 10 jähriger drüber ist. Und uns war allen klar das wir sowas nie fahren werden (keiner war unter 40)
Von daher frage ich mich schon was der Rentner da genau tun wollte.
Eigentlich ein Wunder das es in offiziellen Bikeparks so wenig Todesfälle gibt, da gibts noch viel gröbere Sachen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. Juli 2020)

Es sind wieder, wie zu Beginn des Threads, Ferien und es wird wohl Zeit für eine Fortführung.
Zur "Einstimmung" empfehle ich meine letzten Posts in diesem Thread ab Beitrag #53 (sind nicht so viele und die meisten dann auch kürzer ).
Wer möchte kann auch auf Seite 2 beginnen, um sich auf den aktuellen Stand der Rechtslage in Bayern zu bringen.


----------



## isartrails (31. Juli 2020)

Ist mir zu theoretisch.
Mich würde eher interessieren, wieso am Spitzingsee nun alle Wege fürs Mountainbiken verboten wurden. Es darf nur noch auf Straßen gefahren werden.
Dass da ein Biker einem Naturwart offensichtlich eine "gelangt" hat, hab ich mitbekommen.
Aber wie verträgt sich das jetzt ausgesprochene Generalverbot mit den ganzen Paragraphen, die du hier immer gerne zitierst?


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. Juli 2020)

Wie die zahlreichen von den Gerichten in jüngster Vergangenheit einkassierten Verordungen der Landesregierung belegen, ist nicht alles, was von einer Behörde kommt, rechtmäßig.

Hiervon handelt dieser Thread - theoretisch.

Was hier folgt hat einem DAV-Mitglied vor Gericht sehr geholfen - insoweit hat es sich schon einmal in der Praxis bewährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (31. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wie die zahlreichen von den Gerichten in jüngster Vergangenheit einkassierten Verordungen der Landesregierung belegen, ...


Na dann zähl doch mal auf.


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Was hier folgt hat einem DAV-Mitglied vor Gericht sehr geholfen


Geht das auch konkreter?
Bitte!
Weil, sonst muss ich den Thread wieder abbestellen. Ich mein das nicht bös, aber für mich ist das ziemlich nebulös, was du so schreibst...


----------



## Sun on Tour (1. August 2020)

Beispiele:

*Gerichtsurteil setzt Corona-Lockerung auch für Läden über 800qm durch*
*Gericht kippt Corona-Sperrstunde*
*Verwaltungsgericht kippt Wellness-Verbot in Hotels*
*"Krachende Niederlage für Staatsregierung": Gericht kippt Kindergartenbesuchsverbot in Bayern*
Zu den Maßnahmen bezüglich Corona kann ich allerdings sagen, dass ich persönlich durchaus Verständnis dafür habe.

Dass bisher so wenige rechtswidrige Radfahrverbote von Gerichten aufgehoben wurden, liegt schlicht daran, dass man bisher nicht dagegen vorgegangen ist. Manche werden von den Behörden aber auch einfach wieder zurückgenommen.

Konkret ging es um ein DAV-Mitglied, das auf einem gern begangenen und befahrenen Weg, den der Grundstückseigentümer als Rückegasse bezeichnet, in eine Nagelfalle fuhr und von seiner Sektion die Empfehlung bekam dies bei der Polizei zu melden. Über die Ermittlungen erhielt der Eigentümer die Kontaktdaten des Geschädigten und verlangte eine Unterlassungserklärung über 10.000 € zu unterschreiben, was dieser nicht tat, weil es für ihn das Ende des heimatnahen Mountainbikens bedeutet hätte. Daraufhin wurde er auf Unterlassung über ein Ordnungsgeld bis zu 250.000,00 EUR, ersatzweise Ordnungshaft von bis zu 6 Monaten verklagt. Seine Sektion hat sich dann an die DIMB gewandt, die den Kontakt zu mir herstellte.

Den in der nächsten Zeit hier folgenden, und im Urteil des AG Aichach erwähnten Text, hatte ich daraufhin erarbeitet und ihm und seiner Rechtsanwältin, die er bereits beauftragt hatte, kostenlos, aber offensichtlich nicht umsonst, zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (1. August 2020)

August 2015, aktualisiert Sept. 2017 

Urteilskommentierung zu BayVGH München, Urt. v. 17.01.1983, Az. 9 B 80 A 965 
BayVBl 1983, 339-341 

*Der „geeignete Weg“; 
Zur Befugnis des Eigentümers eines in der freien Natur gelegenen 
Privatweges, die Benützung des Weges durch Reiter auszuschließen. *

BayNatSchG § 27 Abs. 1 u. 3, § 28 Abs. 1, § 31 Abs. 1, § 33 Nr. 1, § 34 Abs.4;  
BV 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1  

*Rechtsgebiet, Problemstellung und Auswirkungen *

Ein  Reiter  wandte  sich  mit  seiner  Klage  gegen  Reithindernisse  und  Reitverbots-
schilder, die jedoch nicht den Anforderungen des Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 3 Bayerischen 
Naturschutzgesetz (BayNatSchG) entsprachen, an einem über eine Weide führenden 
Privatweg, der ansonsten auch Spaziergängern zur Erholung dient. Der Bayerische 
Verwaltungsgerichtshof  hatte  über  die  Befugnis  eines  Grundstückseigentümers 
Reiter von der Nutzung des Privatwegs auszuschließen zu befinden. Hierzu traf er 
jeweils  eine  Entscheidung  zum  Weidebetrieb  im  Sommer  und  eine  zum 
Winterhalbjahr.  

Was  vielen  nicht  bekannt  sein  wird:  Kein  anderes  Urteil  eines  deutschen  Gerichts 
hatte mehr Einfluss auf die öffentliche Meinung, die Literatur und die Gesetzgebung 
zum  Recht  auf  Erholung  in  der  freien  Natur  als  das  Urteil  des  Bayerischen 
Verwaltungsgerichtshofs vom 17. Januar 1983  – 9 B 80 A.956 – (NuR 1983, 239). 
Denn es prägte den Begriff des „geeigneten Weges“, wie er seither von der Literatur 
und Rechtsprechung gedeutet wird, unter dem sich einige alles und viele gar nichts 
vorstellen  können  und  der  sich  heute  in  zahlreichen  Landesnaturschutz-  und 
Landeswaldgesetzen wiederfindet. 

Besonders  interessant  an  der  Entscheidung  des  Bayerischen  Verwaltungsgerichts-
hofs ist, dass es zunächst die Rechtslage inklusive der Befugnisse der Behörden und 
des Eigentümers korrekt wiedergibt, und doch befindet, dass dem Wegeeigentümer 
indes selbst das Recht zuerkannt werden müsse, einen ungeeigneten Privatweg für 
Reiter zu sperren. Die Ausführungen hierzu sind so genial wie grundlegend falsch. 

Anders als mit dem bekannten Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts zum „Reiten im 
Walde“ vom 06.06.1989, Az. 1 BvR 921/85, beschäftigte sich die Rechtswissenschaft 
allerdings  bisher  nur  wenig  bzw.  gar  nicht  mit  dem  Urteil.  Die  Kommentarliteratur 
übernahm  seine  Ausführungen  bestenfalls  unreflektiert  und  in  zahlreichen 
Veröffentlichungen wird seither der Versuchung erlegen über teils sehr weitgehende 
Überlegungen zur Eignung von Wegen für bestimmte Nutzungen das Grundrecht auf 
Erholung in freier Natur aus der Bayerischen Verfassung einzuschränken. 

Da dieses Urteil zwar häufig angeführt wird, aber kaum verfügbar ist, werden hier die 
entsprechenden  Textstellen  aus  dem  Urteil  vollständig  zitiert.  Die  zitierten 
Rechtsgrundlagen haben sich seit der Novellierung 1982 kaum mehr verändert, so 
dass im Folgenden auch zum einfacheren Abgleich jeweils die aktuellen Fundstellen 
angegeben werden. 

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. August 2020)

1.   Darstellung der Rechtslage  

Dem  Bayerischen  Verwaltungsgericht  waren  sowohl  die  Rechtslage  als  auch  die 
jeweiligen Befugnisse des Eigentümers und der Behörden umfänglich bekannt. 


1.1   Umfang des Betretungsrechts (Art. 27 Abs. 1, Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz BayNatSchG) 

Zunächst stellt das Gericht den Umfang des Betretungsrechts korrekt dar:   
„Nach der Rechtsprechung des Bayer. Verfassungsgerichtshofs gehört zum 
grundrechtlich geschützten Betätigungsbereich des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV auch 
das Reiten in der freien Natur zum Zwecke der Erholung und des Naturgenusses 
(VerfGH 28, 107/126; 30, 152/159 f.; 34, 131/134). Das Bayer. Naturschutzgesetz 
gewährt in Konkretisierung und teilweise auch in Erweiterung dieser 
Grundrechtsnorm in Art. 27 Abs. 1 jedermann ein allgemeines Betretungsrecht der 
freien Natur. Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG in der seit 1. 9. 1982 geltenden 
Fassung des Änderungsgesetzes vom 3. 8. 1982 (GVBI. S. 500) ergänzt die 
Grundsatznorm des Art. 27 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG dahin, daß jeder auf Privatwegen in 
der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten darf.“  


1.2   Systematik des Teil 6 „Erholung in der freien Natur“ (Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 1 
BayNatSchG) 

Das Gericht erkennt auch die klare Systematik des Gesetzes, führt hierbei aber auch 
den Begriff des „geeigneten Weges“ ein: 
„Nach Art. 27 Abs. 3 BayNatSchG kann auch dieses Recht, auf geeigneten 
Privatwegen in der freien Natur zu reiten, vom Grundeigentümer nur unter den 
Voraussetzungen des Art. 33 BayNatSchG verweigert werden.“  


1.3   Zulässigkeit von Sperren durch den Eigentümer (Art. 33 BayNatSchG) 

Das  Gericht  erkennt  auch,  wie  der  Gesetzgeber  die  Eigentümerverträglichkeit  als 
verfassungsimmanente Schranke des Grundrechts im Gesetz konkretisierte: 
„Die letztgenannte Norm trägt dem Umstand Rechnung, daß jedes Grundrecht 
dort seine Schranken findet, wo durch seine Ausübung die Rechte anderer 
beeinträchtigt werden. Der einzelne Grundeigentümer braucht deshalb trotz der 
durch Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV und die ergänzenden Normen im V. Abschnitt des 
Bayer. Naturschutzgesetzes statuierten Sozialbindung seines Grundeigentum (vgl. 
hierzu Art. 111 EGBGB) keine Schäden hinzunehmen, die über ein zumutbares Maß 
hinausgehen (VerfGH 28, 107/129 f.; 34, 131/ 134).“  

Art.  33  enthält  zusammengefasst  die  materiell-rechtlichen  Zulässigkeitsvoraus-
setzungen privater Sperren (Drucksache 7/3007 vom 02.08.1972, Seite 28 zu Art 22, 
jetzt  Art.  33).  Weitere  Möglichkeiten  für  den  Eigentümer  das  Betretungsrecht 
einzuschränken sieht das Gesetz nicht vor. 

 1.4   Verfahren für Sperrungen durch den Eigentümer (Art. 34 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG) 

Dem  Gericht  ist  auch  bewusst,  dass  Sperren  durch  den  Eigentümer  eines 
behördlichen Verfahrens bedürfen und der Allgemeinheit gelten: 
„Sperren, die gemäß Art. 33 BayNatSchG zum Ausschluß des allgemeinen 
Betretungsrechts errichtet werden, bedürfen gemäß Art. 34 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG 
grundsätzlich einer behördlichen Gestattung.“ 



Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. August 2020)

1.5 Befugnis der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde zur Anordnung der Beseitigung von bestehenden Sperren (Art. 34 Abs. 3 BayNatSchG)

Hierzu führt der BayVGH zu Recht aus:
„Aus der Tatsache, daß der Beigeladene das Reithindernis kurz vor dem Graben im nördlichen Bereich des streitigen Weges und die verschiedenen Reitverbotsschilder ohne Gestattung und damit formell unbefugt angebracht hat, folgt jedoch noch nicht, daß die untere Naturschutzbehörde ohne weiteres die Beseitigung anzuordnen hätte. Nach Art. 34 Abs. 3 BayNatSchG kann eine solche Beseitigungsanordnung vielmehr nur dann ergehen, wenn die Voraussetzungen vorliegen, unter denen nach Abs. 2 dieser Vorschrift die Gestattung der Sperre versagt werden müßte, d. h. wenn die formell unbefugt errichtete Sperre materiell-rechtlich den Voraussetzungen des Art. 33 BayNatSchG widerspricht und die Versagung im gegenwärtigen oder absehbaren zukünftigen Interesse der erholungsuchenden Bevölkerung erforderlich ist."

1.6 Anspruch auf Anordnung der Beseitigung von Sperrungen (Art. 34 Abs. 3 BayNatSchG)
"Ob darüber hinaus der Erlaß einer solchen Beseitigungsanordnung in pflichtmäßigem Ermessen der unteren Naturschutzbehörde steht, wie das Verwaltungsgericht meint, erscheint jedenfalls dann fraglich, wenn durch die Sperre die Ausübung des Grundrechts aus Art. 141 Abs.3 Satz 1 BV vereitelt würde (so für nach Inkrafttreten des Bayer. Naturschutzgesetzes errichtete Sperren wohl auch Engelhardt/Brenner, Naturschutzrecht in Bayern, Anm. 11 Buchst. c zu Art.30).“

Zur Sperrung von Skipisten für Tourengeher kommt der BayVGH in seinem Urteil vom 21.11.2013, Az. 14 BV 13.487 wieder auf diese Passage des Urteils zurück und konkretisiert sie weiter: Die gebotene verfassungskonforme Auslegung unter dem Blickwinkeldes Grundrechts und des Grundsatzes der Verhältnismäßigkeit führen zu dem Ergebnis, dass Art. 34 Abs. 3 BayNatSchG auch dem Schutz des Erholungsuchenden dient und dieser einen Anspruch gegen die Untere Naturschutzbehörde hat die Beseitigung materiell rechtswidriger Sperren anzuordnen, wobei das Ermessen auf Null reduziert ist.


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## ghostmuc (3. August 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ist mir zu theoretisch.
> Mich würde eher interessieren, wieso am Spitzingsee nun alle Wege fürs Mountainbiken verboten wurden. Es darf nur noch auf Straßen gefahren werden.
> Dass da ein Biker einem Naturwart offensichtlich eine "gelangt" hat, hab ich mitbekommen.
> Aber wie verträgt sich das jetzt ausgesprochene Generalverbot mit den ganzen Paragraphen, die du hier immer gerne zitierst?



Am Spitzingsee alle Wege verboten ? Welche denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (4. August 2020)

1.7 Eignung von Wegen

Der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof stellt auch fest:
„Das Bayer. Naturschutzgesetz enthält keine ausdrückliche Regelung darüber, wer über die Eignung eines solchen Privatwegs zum Reiten befindet.“

Das verwundert auch nicht, da das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz in Art. 28  Abs. 1 Satz 1 der Gesetzesbegründung (Drucksache 7/3007, vom 02.08.1972, Seite 26 zu Art 16, jetzt Art 28) folgend lediglich eine Klarstellung enthält, dass das Betretungsrecht nach Art. 27 auch das Wandern und das Fahren mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft, also im Wesentlichen das Radfahren auf Privatwegen umfasst. Zudem erklärt der Gesetzgeber an dieser Stelle auch, dass ein echtes Bedürfnis für eine ausdrückliche Zulassung des Radfahrens auf Privatwegen besteht. Eine Einschränkung des Betretungsrechts nur auf „geeignete“ Wege hatte der Gesetzgeber ganz bewusst nicht im Sinn. Der Wille des Gesetzgebers kommt in der Zweiten Lesung zum Entwurf des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes am 17.07.1973 klar zum Ausdruck: „Man hat aber nur festlegen wollen, wer fahren darf“ (Plenarprotokoll Nr. 69,  Seite  3734), so dass für eine andere Anwendung der Vorschrift kein Raum ist. Insbesondere können daher auch keine unbeabsichtigten Regelungslücken hinsichtlich der vermeintlichen „Eignung“ von Wegen unterstellt werden.

Die Semantik der Formulierung des Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG, „..., soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren“, ist auch eindeutig, denn die Eignung bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die Möglichkeit die jeweilige Erholungsform auszuführen. Nur hierin liegt Kausalität zwischen dem Tatbestand und der Rechtsfolge der Vorschrift.

Wenn Flächen nicht für die gestatteten Aktivitäten geeignet sind, entfällt das Nutzungsrecht aus faktischen Gründen. Es besteht kein   Anspruch auf einen bestimmten Zugang bzw. auf die Ermöglichung bestimmter Nutzungsarten (Marzich/Wilrich „Bundesnaturschutzgesetz”, RdNr. 5 zu § 56, 1. Auflage 2004). So können Wege für Krankenfahrstühle ungeeignet sein, ohne dass dies ein Verbot bedeuten würde.

Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG klärt, in Konkretisierung des Grundrechts auf Erholung in der freien Natur, dass die Eigentümer zur Duldung der genannten Erholungsformen auch auf ihren Privatwegen verpflichtet sind und daher Abwehransprüche nach § 1004 Abs. 1 BGB i. V. m. § 903 BGB gemäß § 1004 Abs. 2 BGB ausgeschlossen sind.

Der Zweck der Formulierung „soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen“ ist primär den Grundeigentümern über die Duldung hinaus keine weiteren Pflichten anzutragen, insbesondere keine Wege für bestimmte Nutzungsarten ausbauen oder unterhalten zu müssen. Diese Pflicht geeignete Grundstücke für die Erholung und geeignete Wege und Flächen für den Reitsport zur Verfügung zu stellen, hat der Gesetzgeber in Art. 37 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG den bayerischen Gebietskörperschaften auferlegt.

Nach Auffassung des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs sollen über den Begriff des „geeigneten Weges“ Wege kraft Gesetzes vom Betretungsrecht ausgenommen sein und wären somit dem durch die Verfassung geschützten Betretungsrecht der freien Natur entzogen. Bemerkenswert ist deshalb, dass trotz der damit einhergehenden weitreichendsten Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz weder der Gesetzgeber selbst im Gesetz bzw. in der ausführlichen Begründung (Drucksache 7/3007) dazu, noch das Bayerische  Verfassungsgericht in seinem Urteil vom 16.06.1975 (GVBI S. 203), noch die  Bayerische  Staatsregierung in ihrer Bekanntmachung zum Vollzug des Bayerischen  Naturschutzgesetzes (BayNatSchG); V. Abschnitt "Erholung in der freien Natur" vom 30.07.1976 eine Notwendigkeit für eine genauere Erklärung gesehen haben.

So ist überhaupt nicht ersichtlich, dass der Gesetzgeber bei der Formulierung des Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG oder auch in Art. 37 Abs. 2 Sätze 2 und 3 BayNatSchG etwaige Grundrechtseinschränkungen im Sinn gehabt hätte.

Vielmehr erachtete der Gesetzgeber das  Recht zur Nutzung von Privatwegen zumindest für Fußgänger und Radfahrer wohl eher als unproblematisch und dürfte deshalb  überhaupt keine Notwendigkeit gesehen haben in Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 einen über die Gewährung des Rechts hinausgehenden Regelungsgehalt einzubringen, so in der 2. Lesung vom 17.07.1973:
„Der Artikel 28 behandelt das Benutzungsrecht von Privatwegen zum Wandern und Radfahren, das von uns besonders begrüßt wird und auch problemlos erscheint, weil es vielerorts in den meisten Fällen bereits Gewohnheitsrecht geworden ist.“ Auch mit der Einfügung des Reitens in die Vorschrift hatte er den Regelungsgehalt ansonsten nicht verändert, da der Systematik des Gesetzes folgend hierfür keine Veranlassung bestand.

Passend hierzu hat nun auch der Gesetzgeber in Sachsen-Anhalt in der Begründung zur Novellierung 2015 des dortigen Landeswaldgesetzes ausgeführt (Drucksache 6/4449 v. 07.10.2015):
„Absatz 2 schränkt das Befahren mit Fahrrädern, Krankenfahrstühlen oder anderen Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft auf Wege ein. Auf die Eignung der Wege wird dabei im Unterschied zum bisherigen FFOG nicht mehr abgestellt. Es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass nicht geeignete Wege auch nicht befahren werden.“

Insoweit entscheidet der Erholungsuchende selbst, ob ein Weg im Sinne des Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG für die von ihm gewählte Form der Erholung geeignet ist.






(Bild für etwas Farbe eingefügt)

Exkurs: Verkehrssicherungspflicht
Es ist anerkannt, dass der Eigentümer für Wege in der freien Natur nur diejenigen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen zutreffen braucht, die ein verständiger, umsichtiger, vorsichtiger und gewissenhafter Angehöriger der betroffenen Verkehrskreise für ausreichend halten darf, um andere Personen vor Schäden zu bewahren, und die den Umständen nach zuzumuten sind. So haftet der Eigentümer insbesondere nicht für Gefahren, die ein Erholungsuchender rechtzeitig erkennen kann. Daher ist es auch vom Gesetzgeber aus schlüssig geregelt, wenn der Erholungsuchende unter den vorgenannten Bedingungen selbst entscheidet, ob er einen Weg für seine Erholungsform für geeignet hält.

Läge die Entscheidung diesbezüglich beim Eigentümer, so wäre die Sicherheitserwartung der Erholungsuchenden deutlich erhöht und entsprechend ging auch eine Steigerung der Verkehrssicherungspflicht des Eigentümers damit einher. Genau dies hat der Gesetzgeber jedoch nicht gewollt. Der Gesetzgeber hat hier die Eigenvorsorge, sich vor Schaden zu  bewahren, in den Vordergrund gestellt. Damit berücksichtigt er, dass der Eigentümer durch das Grundrecht auf Erholung in seiner Verfügungsgewalt über sein Eigentum beschränkt wird. Der Ausgleich zwischen den Interessen der Allgemeinheit und den Belangen der Eigentümer wird durch die in den § 60 BNatSchG und § 14 Abs. 1 Satz 3 BWaldG normierte Risikoverteilung erreicht, indem den Erholungsuchenden eine Betretungsbefugnis eingeräumt wird, ihnen aber zugleich das Risiko auferlegt ist.


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## franzam (4. August 2020)

Als Nichtjurist könnte man ja alles mögliche hinein interpretieren, Vor allem der Passus: das Befahren mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft...  

Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn die Reiter/ Pferde den Weg soweit aufreissen, dass man z.B. nicht mehr mit den Kinderrad vernünftig fahren kann. Noch zumutbar?


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. August 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Als Nichtjurist könnte man ja alles mögliche hinein interpretieren, Vor allem der Passus: das Befahren mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft...


Da ist das Thema sehr wahrscheinlich - und ich meine auch zu Recht - durch...
Das orientiert sich einfach am Straßenverkehrsrecht.


franzam schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn die Reiter/ Pferde den Weg soweit aufreissen, dass man z.B. nicht mehr mit den Kinderrad vernünftig fahren kann. Noch zumutbar?


Bei solchen Schäden könnte man über eine behördliche Sperrung für Reiter nachdenken. Das wäre nach dem BayNatSchG die richtige Reaktion - aber warte mal bis morgen ;-)


----------



## Felger (5. August 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> 1.7 Eignung von Wegen
> 
> Der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof stellt auch fest:
> „Das Bayer. Naturschutzgesetz enthält keine ausdrückliche Regelung darüber, wer über die Eignung eines solchen Privatwegs zum Reiten befindet.“
> ...



so wird auch geurteilt





						VGH München, Urteil v. 03.07.2015 – 11 B 14.2809 - Bürgerservice
					






					www.gesetze-bayern.de
				




auch die  *Bundesplattform Wald – Sport, Erholung, Gesundheit (WaSEG) * 
hat die Empfehlung in der Richtung abgegeben








						WaSEG-Empfehlung: Radfahren auf allen geeigneten Wegen erlauben
					

Spitzenverbände fordern das Bundesministerium für Landwirtschaft und Ernährung auf, eine Neuregelungen für das Thema Erholung und Natur zu finden.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## mw.dd (5. August 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> auch die *Bundesplattform Wald – Sport, Erholung, Gesundheit (WaSEG) *
> hat die Empfehlung in der Richtung abgegeben
> 
> 
> ...


Erstens folgenlos und zweitens konnte man sich genau darauf


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Daher ist es auch vom Gesetzgeber aus schlüssig geregelt, wenn *der Erholungsuchende* unter den vorgenannten Bedingungen *selbst entscheidet*, ob er einen Weg für seine Erholungsform für geeignet hält.


eben nicht einigen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. August 2020)

1.8 Gründe des Gemeinwohls im Sinne des Art. 31 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG und Verhütung außerordentlicher Schäden gemäß § 45 Abs. 1 Satz 2 Nr. 2 StVO

Des Weiteren ist dem Gericht auch bewusst, dass die Untere Naturschutzbehörde aus Gründen des Gemeinwohls das Reiten gemäß Art. 31 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG untersagen oder auch die örtliche Straßenverkehrsbehörde ein Reitverbot in Form einer verkehrsrechtlichen Anordnung erlassen könnte.
„Wie oben ausgeführt, geht die aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV und den Regelungen im V. Abschnitt des Bayer. Naturschutzgesetzes folgende Sozialbindung für das Grundeigentum an der freien Natur nicht so weit, daß der einzelne Eigentümer durch das Betretungsrecht jedermanns unzumutbare Schäden hinzunehmen hätte. Die Abwehr von Gefahren und Schäden auch für das Grundeigentum stellt vielmehr einen Grund des Gemeinwohls dar, der eine Beschränkung der durch die genannten Bestimmungen geschützten Betätigungen rechtfertigen kann (vgl. VerfGH 32, 92/96; 34, 131/134).
...
„Unbeschadet behördlicher Kompetenzen zu einer solchen Bestimmung -etwa nach Art. 31 Abs. 1 und 2 BayNatSchG i. d. F. des Änderungsgesetzes vom 3.8.1982, womit auch unzumutbare Schäden für den Grundeigentümer verhindert werden sollen (vgl. amtliche Begründung zum Entwurf des Gesetzes zur Änderung des Bayer. Naturschutzgesetzes, Verhandlungen des Bayer. Landtags, 9. Wahlperiode, Drucksache 9/10375 S. 27), oder nach den in Art. 28 Abs. 4 BayNatSchG ausdrücklich vorbehaltenen Vorschriften des Straßenverkehrsrechts (§ 45 Abs. 1 Satz I und Satz 2 Nr. 2 StVO) -...

Gemäß Art. 33 Nr. 3 BayNatSchG dürfte hingegen der Eigentümer Flächen aus zwingenden Gründen des Gemeinwohls allenfalls kurzfristig sperren (vgl.  BayVGH Urt. v. 21.11.2013, Az. 14 BV 13.487, RdNr. 63)


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. August 2020)

1.9 Zusammenfassung zur Rechtlage

Dem Gericht waren sowohl die Rechtslage als auch die jeweiligen Befugnisse des Eigentümers und der Behörden umfänglich bekannt. Der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof hatte erkannt,

dass das Reiten zum Zwecke der Erholung in der Natur zum grundrechtlich geschützten Betätigungsbereich des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV gehört,
dass nach Art. 27 Abs. 3 BayNatSchG vom Grundeigentümer nur unter den Voraussetzungen  des  Art.  33  BayNatSchG  das  allgemeine  Betretungsrecht verweigert werden kann und
dass auch die Untere Naturschutzbehörde und die Straßenverkehrsbehörde befugt sind Reitverbote zum Schutz des Eigentums vor unzumutbaren bzw. außerordentlichen Schäden zu erlassen.
*Dem Eigentümer ist verwehrt einen Weg nur für Reiter als einzelne Nutzergruppe zu sperren* (Urteil d. VG München, 21.02.2013, Az. M 11 K 12.4120, RdNr. 52), da ihm gemäß Art. 33 BayNatSchG nur das Recht eingeräumt ist die „Allgemeinheit“ ausschließen.

Wie das Gericht richtig ausführt, hat zum einen die Untere Naturschutzbehörde gemäß Art. 31 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG die Befugnis das Reiten aus zwingenden Gründen des Gemeinwohls, worunter auch der Schutz des Eigentums vor unzumutbaren Schäden zu verstehen ist, zu untersagen. Zum anderen kann auch die örtliche Straßenverkehrsbehörde ein Reitverbot zur Verhütung außerordentlicher Schäden anordnen.


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. August 2020)

2. Sperrung für Reiter während des Weidebetriebs im Sommer

2.1 Reitsperren

„... die vom Beigeladenen errichtete Reitsperre im nördlichen Bereich des B.-Weges findet jedenfalls während der Zeit des Weidebetriebs vom Mai bis einschließlich Oktober eines Jahres -die Eignung des Weges für einen Reitbetrieb während dieser Zeitphase einmal unterstellt (vgl.  hierzu unten Ziff. 3) -in Art. 33 Nr.  1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG eine Stütze. Danach können Sperren errichtet werden, wenn andernfalls die zulässige Nutzung des Grundstücks nicht unerheblich behindert oder eingeschränkt würde. 
... 
Es kommt deshalb darauf an, ob durch einen Reitbetrieb auf dem B.-Weg die bestimmungsgemäße und zulässige Nutzung der zum landwirtschaftlichen Betriebdes Beigeladenen gehörenden, im Bereich des Weges gelegenen Grundflächen nicht unerheblich behindert wird. Dies ist wegen der besonderen Bewirtschaftungsform des Betriebs des Beigeladenen für den oben genannten Zeitraum zu bejahen. ... 

Das Gericht stellt fest, dass der Eigentümer Reitsperren errichtete und im Übrigen die Nutzung des Grundstücks durch Reiter während des Weidebetriebs erheblich beeinträchtigt wird.

Dem Beigeladenen muß deshalb gemäß Art. 33 Nr. 1 BayNatSchG das Recht zuerkannt werden, während der vom Mai bis Ende Oktober eines Jahres dauernden Weidezeit der Allgemeinheit und damit auch dem Kläger das Reiten auf dem B.-Weg in dem umstrittenen Abschnitt durch geeignete Sperren zu verwehren. Die am Nordende dieses Wegeabschnitts nahe dem Steg angebrachte Schranke muß als geeignete Sperre angesehen werden. Eine Beseitigungsanordnung gemäß Art. 34 Abs. 3  BayNatSchG kommt insoweit nicht in Betracht. 

Nachdem das Gericht erkannt hat, dass der Eigentümer gemäß Art. 33 BayNatSchG nur der Allgemeinheit das Betretungsrecht verwehren darf, wählt es die Formulierung: 
„Dem  Beigeladenen  muß  deshalb  gemäß  Art.  33  Nr.  1 BayNatSchG  das  Recht zuerkannt werden, ... der Allgemeinheit und damit auch dem Kläger das Reiten ... zu verwehren“. 
*
Die Argumentation des Gerichts ist hier tückisch, denn die Reitsperren gelten gerade nicht der Allgemeinheit, sondern lediglich „allen Reitern“.  *

Gemäß Art. 31 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG ist allerdings die Untere Naturschutzbehörde berechtigt aufgrund der Beeinträchtigung der zulässigen Nutzung den Reitbetrieb während des Weidebetriebs untersagen (vgl. Nr. 5.1.4. der Bekanntmachung zum Vollzug des Bayerischen  Naturschutzgesetzes  vom  30.07.1976 - am besten speichern und archivieren, denn in dieser Fassung wird das letzte Mal die Rechtslage weitestgehend korrekt wiedergegeben). Das Gesetz sieht nicht vor, dass der Eigentümer den Weg für den Reitbetrieb selbst sperren kann, sondern hat hierzu die Naturschutzbehörde befugt, an die sich der Eigentümer gegebenenfalls wenden muss.


----------



## prince67 (8. August 2020)

Sag mal, sind wir jetzt in einem Reiter Forum?


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. August 2020)

Das Gericht hatte eine supereinfache Möglichkeit erfunden Grundrechte ohne behördliche Kontrolle einzuschränken. Davon handelt dieser Abschnitt. Der Bezug zum Mountainbiken kommt aber sicher noch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Aber auch Behörden sehen über die vermeintliche "Eignung" von Wegen Möglichkeiten zur Grundrechtseinschränkung eröffnet bzw. quasi von Natur aus vorliegen.

Wie das Betretungsrecht in Bayern durch das Bayerische Natuschutzgesetz wirklich geregelt ist, dass das Mountainbiken dem Betreten zu Fuß gleichgestellt ist (Art. 27 Abs. 2 i. V. m. Art. 29 BayNatSchG), weil nach Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 der Bayerischen Verfassung die verschiedenen Arten der Erholung in der Natur grundsätzlich gleichwertig nebeneinander stehen, ohne dass eine bestimmte Rangordnung aufgestellt werden könnte (vgl. BayVerfGH, E.v. 24.7.1979 –Vf. 10-VII-77 –VerfGHE 32, 92/98 f.), und dass das Grundrecht auch für Reiter und Radfahrer zunächst einmal in der gesamten Freie Natur gilt, interessiert halt seit diesem Urteil kaum noch.

Da wir Mountainbiker bisher juristisch nicht sonderlich in Erscheinung getreten sind, uns diese "geeigneten Wege" aber ständig vorgehalten werden, muss man halt mal dieses Urteil klarstellen, wenn es schon die Reiter nicht gemacht haben. Das AG Aichach fand bei seinem Tischurteil deutliche Worte dazu. Leider finden sich diese in der schriftlichen Urteilsbegründung nicht mehr so in dieser Deutlichkeit wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (8. August 2020)

So. Ist es. Sieht man an diesem Beispiel ja auch wieder:









						Naturlehrpfad: Hausham will Mountainbiker ausschließen - aber wie?
					

Auf dem Haushamer Naturlehrpfad am Serpentinenweg sollen Familien den Wald kennenlernen. Damit sie das in Ruhe tun können, will die Gemeinde dort das Radfahren verbieten. Noch fehlt ihr dazu die rechtliche Handhabe. Doch die soll bald kommen.




					www.merkur.de
				




Schon die Formulierung zeigt wie selbstverständlich die Diskriminierung unserer Nutzergruppe ist.

Ganz abgesehen davon dass hier in jedem Kaff irgendein in Vergessenheit geratener Natuelehrpfad vor sich hinmodert.


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. August 2020)

2.2 Beschilderungen

Die darüber hinaus an verschiedenen Stellen des B.-Weges vom Beigeladenen angebrachten Reitverbotsschilder tragen jedoch den Anforderungen des Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 3 BayNatSchG nicht Rechnung. Denn sie enthalten keinen Hinweis auf einen gesetzlichen Grund, der eine Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts rechtfertigt. Da sie damit jedenfalls während der Weidezeit ohnehin unwirksam sind, besteht kein schutzwürdiges Interesse des Klägers, ihre Entfernung zu verlangen.

Die Ausführungen des Gerichts zur Beschilderung sind in mehrfacher Hinsicht unzutreffend.

Soweit das Gericht meint, dass die Reitverbotsschilder „ohnehin unwirksam sind, besteht kein schutzwürdiges Interesse des Klägers, ihre Entfernung zu verlangen“, steht es bereits im direkten Widerspruch zur Gesetzesbegründung: „Darüber hinaus besteht ein Interesse an der behördlichen Kontrolle und insbesondere an der Beseitigung solcher Schilder, die nach Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2 keine privatrechtliche Wirkung haben und nur den Anschein eines wirksamen Betretungsverbotes erwecken“ (DRUCKSACHE 7/3007, zu Art. 22, Seite 28).

Gemäß Art. 33 BayNatSchG kann der Eigentümer nur die „Allgemeinheit“ vom Betretungsrecht ausschließen kann (vgl. Nr. 6.1 der Bekanntmachung zum Vollzug des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes vom 30.07.1976). Somit sind die Reitverbotsschilder auch aus diesem Grund unzulässig und unwirksam (Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2 BayNatSchG).

Da das Gericht von der Wirksamkeit der errichteten Reitsperren ausgeht, sind sie zur Wahrung des Rechtsfriedens gemäß Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2 BayNatSchG unabhängig von ihrer Rechtmäßigkeit zu beachten, so dass die unzureichende Beschilderung das Betretungsrecht allein deshalb nicht wieder herzustellen vermag.


----------



## HabeDEhre (10. August 2020)

@Sun on Tour 
Danke für die ganzen Ausführungen und Infos hier. Ich als "Ottonormalbiker" ohne Jurastudium tu mir nur schwer, das Ganze so richtig nachzuvollziehen... Da ist mir mit dem PDF von vor paar Seiten irgendwie mehr geholfen. Ich frag mich halt nur, für wen der ganze Text hier gut sein soll? (Und das ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. August 2020)

Ich verstehe Dich total. Vertrau` mir einfach. Die guten Sachen kommen noch. Es hat alles seinen Sinn und wird sich schon bald zu einem erkennbaren Bild zusammenfügen. Dann wird auch klar, wie bedeutend und wichtig die kleinen Erkenntnisse aus diesen Textabschnitten sind.



HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Ich frag mich halt nur, für wen der ganze Text hier gut sein soll?


Hier hatte ich kürzlich etwas gepostet.


----------



## vanbov (10. August 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> So. Ist es. Sieht man an diesem Beispiel ja auch wieder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wobei... hier wird ja auch zumindest leise über Angebote nachgedacht, auch wenn hier eine Holschuld deklariert wird.


----------



## Pintie (10. August 2020)

geht noch absurder...
Straße auf der jede Menge Autos fahren...









						Straßlach bangt: Radlverbot  ins Mühltal wackelt
					

Immer wieder passieren Unfälle. Trotzdem könnte die Straße von Straßlach ins Mühltal bald offiziell für Fahrradfahrer geöffnet werden.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## prince67 (10. August 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> geht noch absurder...
> Straße auf der jede Menge Autos fahren...
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich sowas lesen muss, geht bei mir regelmäßig der Hut hoch



> Brenzlige Situationen, in denen Radler fast einen Fußgänger umgemäht hätten, haben viele schon einmal beobachtet.


Soll das jetzt nicht entschuldigen, aber wenn ich auf der Straße von Pkw gemeingefährlich überholt werde, fordert niemand ein Pkw-Fahrverbot.


----------



## vanbov (10. August 2020)

Fällt das bloß mir auf, oder ist der Merkur eine Zeitung, welche es sich als Ziel gesetzt hat gegen MTB´ler zu hetzten?
Ich hab in letzter Zeit jetzt viele solcher Berichte aus dem bayerischen Voralpenland gelesen: alle vom Merkur


----------



## scratch_a (10. August 2020)

Merkur ist für mich die Münchner Bildzeitung....beides nicht lesbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (10. August 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> geht noch absurder...
> Straße auf der jede Menge Autos fahren...



Ist ja im Grunde auch nicht verboten, weder für Autos, noch für Radler. Der Beschilderung nach darf dort ja jeder mit einem "Anliegen" fahren.  Und da die Strasse zu einem Lokal zu führen scheint, ist ein "Anliegen" immer gut zu begründen. ???


----------



## LeFritzz (10. August 2020)

"To tell the majority what the democrats want, you need your own radio station, as we have the Bayrische Rundfunk, and you need your own newspaper, as we have, for example, the Miesbacher Merkur"
(Gerhard Polt, Tschurangratti-Rede "Democracy")


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. August 2020)

3. Sperrung für Reiter während des Winterhalbjahres

Im Winterhalbjahr wird das Grundstück nicht als Weide genutzt. Der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof erkennt daher, dass dem Eigentümer damit auch nach seiner Auffassung Art. 33 Nr. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG als Rechtfertigung für die Sperrung nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht. Zudem enthalten die an verschiedenen Stellen des Weges angebrachten Reitverbotsschilder keinen Hinweis auf einen gesetzlichen Grund, der eine Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts rechtfertigen würde, womit die Schilder, so das Gericht, jedenfalls während der Weidezeit ohnehin unwirksam seien.

Dennoch gelingt es dem Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshof mit einer genialen aber grundfalschen Begründung dem Eigentümer das Recht zuzusprechen den Weg
“*kraft seines Eigentums* durch die Schranke am nördlichen Ende des Weges sowie durch die an verschiedenen anderen Stellen angebrachten Reitverbotsschilder“
zu sperren, womit es schlicht die Bedeutung des Grundrechts aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV, seine einfachrechtliche Konkretisierung (hier: Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 1 i.V.m. Art. 33 und Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz  3 BayNatSchG) und insbesondere seine privatrechtliche Wirkung (§ 1004 Abs. 2 BGB) missachtet.


----------



## Sunny.Z (11. August 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> geht noch absurder...
> Straße auf der jede Menge Autos fahren...
> 
> 
> ...





prince67 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lesen muss, geht bei mir regelmäßig der Hut hoch
> 
> 
> Soll das jetzt nicht entschuldigen, aber wenn ich auf der Straße von Pkw gemeingefährlich überholt werde, fordert niemand ein Pkw-Fahrverbot.



Ihr kennt ja alle bestimmt die Straße um die es hier geht? Oder?
Falls nicht nachfolgende Erklärung:
Es handelt sich um eine einspurige Straße ( mit zwei unübersichtlichen und nicht einsehbaren langen Kurven ) vom Isarhochufer runter an die Isar mit einer Ausweichstelle.
Auf einem Teil davon verläuft auch der offizielle Isarradweg ( Einmündung Schotterweg )
Anliegerverkehr durch ein paar Häuser und eine beliebte Wirtschaft.
Steigung ca. 17%. Bergab kommt man da auf erheblich Speed.
Ich fahre die Strecke oft bergauf und finde es vollkommen angemessen das hier bergab Radverbot gibt.
Bin selbst schon fast über den Haufen gefahren worden. Auf dem Rad von einem Radfahrer.
Und an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung haben sich eher die Autofahrer gehalten. Den Radfahrern war das egal.
Unfälle gab es da auch schon und die Polizei hat dieses Streckenverbot auch schon kontrolliert. Aber trotzdem wird rücksichtslos von Bikern ( sind allerdings auch hauptsächlich Rennradler die da bergab heizen, da es eine Zuführung zu einer beliebten Strecke an die Isar ist ) weiter bergab geheizt.

Der Merkur ist die Bildzeitung und contra MTB eingestellt. In dem Punkt hat er aber ausnahmsweise mal Recht


----------



## LeFritzz (11. August 2020)

Aus der Sicht des Heiligen Nantwein mag dies sicher so sein.
Allerdings hält der "Bayrische Himmel" samt seinem in Wolfratshausen verbrannten Heiligen einer Überprüfung entlang des "Systematischen Zweifels" des René Descartes ja ebensowenig stand wie das Geschreibe des Merkur. Insofern bleibt es dabei: VELOCIPEDO ERGO SUM.


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. August 2020)

Das Radfahrverbots-Schild scheint nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss zu sein.
Es gäbe auch Verkehrszeichen, die auf die Verkehrssituation hinweisen und mit denen man die Radfahrer und andere Verkehrsteilnehmer zu einem adäquaten Verhalten anhalten könnte.
Ansonsten könnte man ja gleich auf fast allen Gefällstrecken Radfahrverbote erlassen.

Das:
„Es wird sich zeigen“, meinte Bürgermeister Hans Sienerth (parteifrei) in der letzten Gemeinderatssitzung bezüglich der anhängigen Klage, „ob unser Verbot zu halten ist oder nicht“. Aber wenigstens sei dann, so der Tenor dessen, was er sagte, wenn was passiert, nicht die Gemeinde schuld. „Dann kann der Richter die Kondolenzkarte schreiben.“
erinnert mich an das hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunny.Z (11. August 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das Radfahrverbots-Schild scheint nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss zu sein.
> Es gäbe auch Verkehrszeichen, die auf die Verkehrssituation hinweisen und mit denen man die Radfahrer und andere Verkehrsteilnehmer zu einem adäquaten Verhalten anhalten könnte.
> Ansonsten könnte man ja gleich auf fast allen Gefällstrecken Radfahrverbote erlassen.


Kennst du den betreffenden Abschnitt?
Ich kenne diese Strecke seit gut 20 Jahren. Wechselnde Verbotsschilder haben keine Verbesserung gebracht. Selbst Polizeikontrolle mit Sofortmaßnahmen bei den Radlern haben nicht gewirkt.
Ein bloßes Hinweisschild ist also mindestens genauso für die Katz. 
Ein Autofahrer der bergauf fährt hat keine Chance auszuweichen. Er kann nur hoffen das der Radler den schmalen Streifen trifft um vorbei zu kommen.
Die Strecke ist Zubringer für die Isar. Radler und viele andere.
Am Ende der Gefällstrecke unten am Mühltal machen die Floße fest. Da stehen dann die Besoffenen auf der Straße. Und da kommen dann noch die Rennradler, Spaziergänger, Inliner, Jogger und MTB in der Kurve entgegen. Viel Spaß dabei. 
Die MTB sind da übrigens in der Minderheit. Die fahren die Trails links und rechts runter.
Der Abschnitt vom Mühltal ( wo das Gefälle in einer Kurve endet ) bis Pupplinger Au ist am Wochenende die frequentierteste Strecke im weiten Umkreis. Selbst auf der drei km Strecke dazwischen, was eine ganz offizielle Straße ist, juckt das die Freizeitgemeinde überhaupt nicht. Da wird rücksichtslos seinem Hobby nachgegangen. Und auch auf dieser Strecke sind deshalb schon einige Unfälle passiert. Bis dato meist glimpflich.
Mit freundlichen Hinweisschildern kommst du da nicht weiter. Da wirst du auch als Autofahrer beschimpft und ausgebremst obwohl ich da als Anlieger fahren darf.


----------



## LeFritzz (11. August 2020)

Sunny.Z schrieb:


> Kennst du den betreffenden Abschnitt?
> Ich kenne diese Strecke seit gut 20 Jahren. Wechselnde Verbotsschilder haben keine Verbesserung gebracht. Selbst Polizeikontrolle mit Sofortmaßnahmen bei den Radlern haben nicht gewirkt.
> Ein bloßes Hinweisschild ist also mindestens genauso für die Katz.
> Ein Autofahrer der bergauf fährt hat keine Chance auszuweichen. Er kann nur hoffen das der Radler den schmalen Streifen trifft um vorbei zu kommen.
> ...


Ich würde dort einfach die Autofahrer verbrennen, so wie einst den Heiligen Nantwein in Wolfratshausen.


----------



## sebhunter (11. August 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


>



...is halt an netter der Peter Kraus ?


----------



## Sunny.Z (11. August 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich würde dort einfach die Autofahrer verbrennen, so wie einst den Heiligen Nantwein in Wolfratshausen.


Den heiligen Nantovinus scheinst du ja zu kennen
Die Problematik entlang der Isar aber anscheinend nicht. Denn sonst wüsstest du ja das an dieser Stelle nicht der Autofahrer das Problem ist, sondern die erholungssuchende Masse an Menschen. 
Werde mal in der betreffenden Kirche eine Kerze anzünden und Nantovinus um ein weiteres Wunder bitten. Vielleicht schickt er ja eine Portion Rücksichtsnahme für die Menge an Freizeitjunkies. Dann kann man sich vielleicht auch wieder zu Zeiten in der Ecke aufhalten die man jetzt meidet


----------



## prince67 (11. August 2020)

Warum werden alle Radfahrer bestraft wenn es paar Idioten unter ihnen gibt?
Wie gesagt, bei Pkw Fahrer kommt keiner auf die Idee wegen paar Idioten alle Autofahrer auszusperren.


----------



## Sunny.Z (12. August 2020)

prince67 schrieb:


> Warum werden alle Radfahrer bestraft wenn es paar Idioten unter ihnen gibt?
> Wie gesagt, bei Pkw Fahrer kommt keiner auf die Idee wegen paar Idioten alle Autofahrer auszusperren.


Das gibt es auch bei den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern.
Einige Strecken in Deutschland für Motorradfahrer teilweise oder komplett gesperrt. Z.B. Kesselberg.
Strecken wo häufig illegale Autorennen gemacht wurden sind auch schon gesperrt worden. 
Nachbarland Tirol sperrt Ausweichstrecken zu bestimmten Zeiten.
Von dem besagten Teilstück Mühltal bis Puppling war für Autos ein Teil früher befahrbar. Jetzt am Wochenende verboten.
Starnberger See Ostufer die Straße am See teilweise für Autos gesperrt.
Und ich kenne da noch einige Strecken mehr, wo man Autofahrer ausgesperrt hat.
Ich persönlich finde das auch nicht schlimm. 
Denn überall da wo der Mensch halt zu blöd ist, muss man halt reagieren um die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer zu schützen.
Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen an Unfallstellen werden manchmal ja auch wegen Idioten gemacht, die meinten sie sind Formel1 Rennfahrer. Staatsstraße die bewußten Weg kreuzt, ist oberhalb mit 70 ausgeschildert worden, weil sich mehrere Raser Fälle ( auch tödlich ) ereignet haben.
Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen bei Autofahrern können halt überwacht und abkassiert werden. Bei Radfahrern ist mir das zumindest nicht  bekannt.
Was soll also ein Schild an bewußter Stelle mit Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung oder anderer Hinweis erreichen, wenn ich ganz genau weiß das ich keine Strafe zu befürchten habe.


----------



## Bieker (12. August 2020)

Ich kenne die Stelle nicht, aber es gibt immer eine Alternative, die technisch möglich ist. Häufig scheitert es am Geld und Willen. Klar wird der einzelne Anwohner nicht begeistert sein wenn Grundstücksgrenzen neu definiert werden und Bagger die Landschaft verändern. Aber wenn der Druck durch wachsende  Fallzahlen (Unfälle, Gerichtsverfahren) steigt wird die Allgemeinheit darauf bestehen etwas zu  ändern. Mein Vergleich ist immer die Niederlande aber auch die Schweiz, da gibt es viele blaue Schilder für Rad und Autofahrer und da werden Projekte umgesetzt die oft Milliarden Euros kosten. Wie gesagt,  ohne die genauen Umstände zu kennen würde ich auf 5 - 10 Millionen  Euro tippen


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. August 2020)

Sunny.Z schrieb:


> Wechselnde Verbotsschilder haben keine Verbesserung gebracht.


Sag ich doch...

Diejenigen, die rücksichtsvoll und der StVO entsprechend (abgesehen vom ignorieren des Schildes) dort radfahren, verstehen den Sinn des Verbots sowieso nicht - und den anderen ist es anscheinend egal.
Deshalb sollte man sich etwas Schlaueres einfallen lassen.


Sunny.Z schrieb:


> Da wird rücksichtslos seinem Hobby nachgegangen.


Und genau da ist doch der Punkt, an dem man ansetzen muss. Da wird derzeit viel von Eigenverantwortung gesprochen und die ist dann auch einzufordern - das gelingt offensichtlich mit einem bloßen Verbotsschild und Sanktionen nicht, weil wohl an der Sinnhaftigkeit Zweifel bestehen.

Also macht man auf die Gefahrenstelle aufmerksam und sorgt durch bauliche Maßnahmen StVO-konform dafür, dass die Geschwindigkeit niedriger wird - nur so als Beispiel. Das brächte jedenfalls an der Stelle mehr als sich auf ein zweifelhaftes Schild zu verlassen und stünde mit dem Recht im Einklang.


----------



## Sunny.Z (12. August 2020)

Bieker schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Stelle nicht, aber es gibt immer eine Alternative, die technisch möglich ist. Häufig scheitert es am Geld und Willen. Klar wird der einzelne Anwohner nicht begeistert sein wenn Grundstücksgrenzen neu definiert werden und Bagger die Landschaft verändern. Aber wenn der Druck durch wachsende  Fallzahlen (Unfälle, Gerichtsverfahren) steigt wird die Allgemeinheit darauf bestehen etwas zu  ändern. Mein Vergleich ist immer die Niederlande aber auch die Schweiz, da gibt es viele blaue Schilder für Rad und Autofahrer und da werden Projekte umgesetzt die oft Milliarden Euros kosten. Wie gesagt,  ohne die genauen Umstände zu kennen würde ich auf 5 - 10 Millionen  Euro tippen


Genau: Du kennst die Stelle nicht.
In dem speziellen Fall glaube ich nicht das es eine bauliche Alternative gibt. 
Es gibt ja da zumindest für Trecking und MTB eine Umfahrungsmöglichkeit auf dem offiziellen Isarradweg der im unteren Bereich auch abzweigt. Problem in dem Fall sind Rennradler die es als Zufahrt für ihre Runde verwenden und Radler welche die verschiedensten Schilder alle ignoriert haben.
Anwohner gibt es keine. 
Aber ist im Naturschutzgebiet und ich glaube auch ffh Gebiet ( das ist ja auch der Grund warum es den Lückenschluß im Autobahnring München nie geben wird: Ein Großteil aller Planungsbeispiele führen durch diese Gebiete). Straße verbreitern somit unmöglich. Wäre auch nur mit sehr hohen Kosten machbar, da einspurig und auf beiden Seiten stark abfallend  bzw. steigend. Die Gemeinde hat knapp 4.000 Einwohner. Finanziell nicht zu stemmen. 
Wünschenswert wären die Verhältnisse der Schweiz oder Niederlande. Aber die haben wir bei uns leider nicht.


----------



## Pintie (12. August 2020)

ist gerade so nicht mehr im Naturschutzgebiet.

Ist auch alles völlig egal - das Problem ist das es immer und überall paar % Deppen gibt. und die wird man auch mit Schildern, strafen usw nicht los.
Beim Autofahren gibts auch Schilder und Strafen - hab nciht das Gefühl das das besonders viele interessiert.

Wir sind im MTB Forum.... und da fährt eh keiner die Straße. gibt ja sogar eine richtig nette Abfahrt an der Hochufer kante runter. 

*Anlieger frei bedeutet übrigens so viel wie das Schild drüber ist nicht relevant. Könnte man hier mal mit der Rechtslage ausführen. 
Grundlegend reicht es wenn man schauen wollte ob die Wirtschaft offen hat - und schon darf man mit dem Auto fahren. *

(die Autos fahren da auch nicht immer langsam... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunny.Z (12. August 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Also macht man auf die Gefahrenstelle aufmerksam und sorgt durch bauliche Maßnahmen StVO-konform dafür, dass die Geschwindigkeit niedriger wird - nur so als Beispiel. Das brächte jedenfalls an der Stelle mehr als sich auf ein zweifelhaftes Schild zu verlassen und stünde mit dem Recht im Einklang


Ich wüsste nicht wie eine bauliche Maßnahme auf einer einspringen Strecke aussehen könnte, um den Verkehr zu verlangsamen und gleichzeitig keine neue zusätzliche Gefährdung darstellt.
Die Gemeinde möchte sich absichern und hat den Weg gewählt. Sicherlich ist es juristisch nicht haltbar. Aber sie waren dann zumindest nicht untätig, nachdem sie von dem Gefahrenpotential wissen.
Wie viele Schilder gibt es wo MTB verboten wird und die mit dem Recht nicht im Einklang sind. Und da geht es meistens nicht um Gefährdung sondern um andere Interessen der Gemeinden oder Interessenverbänden. Rechtlich sind viele dieser Schilder nicht haltbar und das da jemand dagegen klagt passiert praktisch überhaupt nicht. Ausnahme: Bannwald Urteil VGH aus 2015


----------



## Pintie (12. August 2020)

Das klagen ist aufwendig, dauert ewig und kostet lebenszeit.

Da ist eine Flex und ein Akkuschrauber irgendwie schneller.

Soll ja Leute geben die diese "dieser Weg ist nciht für MTB geeignet " Schilder sammeln....


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. August 2020)

3.1 Der BayVGH (er)findet eine weitere Möglichkeit Privatwege für Reiter zu sperren

Obwohl das Gericht die korrekte Rechtslage bereits abschließend wiedergibt und im Urteil auch erkennt, welche Möglichkeiten zur Sperrung eines Weges zum Schutz vor unzumutbaren bzw. außerordentlicher Schäden durch Reiter nach dem Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz und der Straßenverkehrsordnung gegeben sind, befindet es, dass „dem Wegeeigentümer indes selbst das Recht zuerkannt werden muss, einen ungeeigneten Privatweg für den Reitbetrieb zu sperren.“

Dem Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshof war dabei bewusst, dass die bestehenden Reitverbotsschilder gemäß Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 3 BayNatSchG unwirksam sind und der  Eigentümer mit dieser Beschilderung, selbst bei Vorliegen der materiell-rechtlichen Voraussetzungen des Art. 33 BayNatSchG, das Betretungsrecht nicht verwehren konnte. 

Das Gericht befindet daher, bestünde ein Betretungsrecht von vornherein nicht, so wäre dies für die bestehende Beschilderung unschädlich (Art.  27  Abs.  3  Satz  1 BayNatSchG). Der BayVGH führt daher einleitend aus: 
„Dies folgt allerdings nicht aus Art. 33 BayNatSchG, denn diese Vorschrift hat nur dann Bedeutung, wenn ein an sich bestehendes, d. h. nicht schon durch Gesetz oder behördliche Anordnung ausgeschlossenes Betretungsrecht vom Eigentümer eingeschränkt werden soll (vgl. amtliche Begründung zum Entwurf des Bayer. Naturschutzgesetzes, Verhandlungen des Bayer. Landtags, 7. Wahlperiode, Drucksache 7/3007, S. 28 zu Art. 22 (29) des Entwurfs).“


Fortsetzung folgt... 
und dann zeigt sich wie elegant das Gericht damals durch Mißachtung des Willens des Gesetzgebers, früherer Urteile des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofs und fehlerhafte Anwendung einfachen Rechts die Rechte einer Gruppe Erholungsuchender nachhaltig aushebeln konnte.

... und es steht zu befürchten, dass sich Geschichte in ähnlicher Form wiederholt... und dann werden es nicht nur die Reiter sein.


----------



## prince67 (12. August 2020)

Sunny.Z schrieb:


> Einige Strecken in Deutschland für Motorradfahrer teilweise oder komplett gesperrt. Z.B. Kesselberg.











						Kesselberg bleibt offen
					

Innenminister Herrmann lehnt Fahrverbot für Motorräder ab




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				



auch der Verkehrsminister Scheuer hat sich erst kürzlich gegen solche Maßnahmen ausgesprochen


Sunny.Z schrieb:


> Strecken wo häufig illegale Autorennen gemacht wurden sind auch schon gesperrt worden.


das fällt mir schwer zu glauben. Wurde der Kudamm in Berlin für Pkw gesperrt?



Sunny.Z schrieb:


> Nachbarland Tirol sperrt Ausweichstrecken zu bestimmten Zeiten.


Österreich interessiert hier nicht.



Sunny.Z schrieb:


> Und ich kenne da noch einige Strecken mehr, wo man Autofahrer ausgesperrt hat.


mit der Begründung, dass sie andere gefährden oder wegen anderer Gründe?


----------



## skink (12. August 2020)

Sunny.Z schrieb:


> Und an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung haben sich eher die Autofahrer gehalten. Den Radfahrern war das egal.



Du weißt schon daß Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen nach § 3 Abs.3 StVO nur für Kraftfahrzeuge - also nicht Radfahrer - gelten? 

Für Radfahrer gilt nur die allg. Verpflichtung nach § 3 Abs.1 STVO: "Wer ein Fahrzeug führt, darf nur so schnell fahren, dass das Fahrzeug ständig beherrscht wird. Die Geschwindigkeit ist insbesondere den Straßen-, Verkehrs-, Sicht- und Wetterverhältnissen sowie den persönlichen Fähigkeiten und den Eigenschaften von Fahrzeug und Ladung anzupassen..."

Interessante Verwerfung - was wohl ein Gericht zur Beherrschbarkeit von Fahrrädern meinen würde ist sicher was anderes als wir von Danny MacAskill kennen oder auch nur in Bikeparks sehen ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. August 2020)

skink schrieb:


> Du weißt schon daß Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen nach § 3 Abs.3 StVO nur für Kraftfahrzeuge - also nicht Radfahrer - gelten?


Du beziehst Dich auf § 3 Abs. 3 StvO
"3) Die zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit beträgt auch unter günstigsten Umständen 
1. innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften für alle Kraftfahrzeuge 50 km/h, ..."

An durch Verkehrszeichen angeordnete Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen haben sich natürlich auch Radfahrer zu halten.


----------



## skink (12. August 2020)

stimmt


----------



## Sunny.Z (12. August 2020)

prince67 schrieb:


> Kesselberg bleibt offen
> 
> 
> Innenminister Herrmann lehnt Fahrverbot für Motorräder ab
> ...


Liest du eigentlich was du zitierst?
Samstag, Sonntag und am Feiertag Richtung Kesselberg gesperrt.
Die Tage wo man früher in den Kurven die mutigen Jungs bewundert hat?








						Kesselberg (Bayern) – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				






prince67 schrieb:


> das fällt mir schwer zu glauben. Wurde der Kudamm in Berlin für Pkw gesperrt?


Die Leopoldstraße in München wurde zu deiner Beruhigung auch nicht gesperrt.








						Straße in Herten wegen illegaler Autorennen gesperrt
					

• Herten reagiert auf Raserszene • Komplette Straße an Zeche Ewald dicht • Bürgermeister sieht keine Alternative




					www1.wdr.de
				





prince67 schrieb:


> Österreich interessiert hier nicht


Dich vielleicht nicht. Mich schon. 
Sperrungen in Österreich egal ob Auto oder MTB ist nicht so weit weg


prince67 schrieb:


> mit der Begründung, dass sie andere gefährden oder wegen anderer Gründe?


Kenne jetzt nicht bei jeder Straße die Gründe. Ist aber sicherlich vielschichtig. Von bewußt willkürlich bis Gefährdung.
Z.B. Straße am Starnberger See. Ebenfalls einspurig. Absolutes Halteverbot hat nicht viel gebracht. Ob die Sperre jetzt tatsächlich wegen den Rettungsfahrzeugen gemacht wurde ( im Notfall muss auch die grosse Feuerwehr da durch ) oder ob die zig Millionenvillen was ausgemacht haben kann sich jeder aussuchen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. August 2020)

Sunny.Z schrieb:


> Sperrungen in Österreich egal ob Auto oder MTB ist nicht so weit weg
> ... Von bewußt willkürlich ...
> ... die zig Millionenvillen was ausgemacht haben ...


Womit wir wieder etwas näher zum Topic kämen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skink (12. August 2020)

Auch in VGH München Urteil v. 03.07.2015 – 11 B 14.2809 (Bannwaldurteil) wird diese Idee aufgegriffen, daß auf "ungeeigneten" Wegen von vornherein kein uneingeschränktes Betretungs-  bzw. Befahrungsrecht gilt.

Ungeeignete Wege, etwa der südlich aus dem Waldgebiet herausführende, treppenartig angelegte Weg mit einer Breite von lediglich 0,80 m, dürfen mit Fahrrädern ohnehin nicht befahren werden (Art. 30 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BayNatSchG, Art. 13 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BayWaldG). Fahrräder dürfen dort unter besonderer Rücksichtnahme auf Fußgänger allenfalls geschoben oder getragen werden.

Jedenfalls bergab kann der Weg mit MTB befahren werden und ist damit "geeignet", auch viele Rolli's verfügen über die Fähigkeit jedenfalls einzelne Stufen zu nehmen.

Richtig ist wohl, daß keine Einschränkung über eine zusätzliche Voraussetzung "Eignung" besteht, vielmehr ist jeder Weg geeignet den der Nutzer tatsächlich in der Lage ist zu nutzen. Dazu gibts auch ne dogmatische Herleitung, die ist aber auch Juristen nicht immer geläufig , nichtmals den hochrangigeren vom BayVGH (vgl. Stellungnahme DIMB zu BayVGH).

Mal sehen wo es in Zukunft hingeht ...


----------



## LeFritzz (12. August 2020)

skink schrieb:


> ....
> Mal sehen wo es in Zukunft hingeht ...


Es wird hint' höher wie vorn.
Geht also bergab. Vehement.


----------



## Pintie (12. August 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> An durch Verkehrszeichen angeordnete Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen haben sich natürlich auch Radfahrer zu halten.



soweit ich weiß gibt es aber keine Pflicht eien Tacho zu haben. woher soll ich wissen das ich über 50kmh fahre ?
(ernst gemeint).


----------



## LeFritzz (12. August 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß gibt es aber keine Pflicht eien Tacho zu haben. woher soll ich wissen das ich über 50kmh fahre ?
> (ernst gemeint).


Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben, dass es hint' höher wie vorn wird.

Geschwindigkeiten über 50km/h sind für "Normalradler" eher untypisch.
Geschwindigkeiten um 30, 40,50 kann man ganz gut abschätzen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. August 2020)

Die Problematik sollte sich in der Praxis nicht oft stellen ;-)
Ansonsten hat man doch ein Gefühl dafür, wie schnell man grob unterwegs ist und wenn man mit dem übrigen Verkehr mitschwimmt, macht man wohl auch nicht viel falsch, so dass man Ahndungen auch ohne Tacho vermeiden kann, was bisher auch funktioniert. Ich habe zumindest noch von keinem geahndetem Geschwindigkeitsverstoß durch "normale Radfahrer" gehört.


----------



## Pintie (12. August 2020)

naja ich hatte das schon mal... berg runter - unten dann 30 Zone. Waren wohl 65.... 
die haben böse böse gesagt und mich weiter geschickt. Hab noch nett gefragt ob ich das Bild haben kann. Da meinten die das ich es jetzt besser schnell pack...


gibt ja genug Berge an denen man locker über 85 kommt. Und wenn kein Verkehr ist warum nicht ?
mein Gefühl das abzuschätzen ist da leider recht schlecht 
Und ich kann / darf ja nicht während der Fahrt aufs handy gps schauen wie schnell ich bin.

Im Ernst - ob ich 40 oder 50 bzw 50 oder 60 fahre  - so genau kann ich das ohne blick auf den tacho nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (12. August 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß gibt es aber keine Pflicht eien Tacho zu haben. woher soll ich wissen das ich über 50kmh fahre ?
> (ernst gemeint).


Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht ... 

Kollege hat es mal besonders dumm geschafft: Er ist bergab bei 50 km/h außerorts angehalten worden und er wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass er über 10 km/h zu schnell war. Hätte er nichts gesagt, wäre es bei der einfachen Gebühr geblieben. Seine Bemerkung "Dann geht mein Tacho ja richtig" wurde ihm als Vorsatz ausgelegt und der Betrag verdoppelt.


----------



## Deleted 370592 (12. August 2020)

.


----------



## vanbov (12. August 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ich habe zumindest noch von keinem geahndetem Geschwindigkeitsverstoß durch "normale Radfahrer" gehört.


Der Merkur hat‘s:








						Während eines offiziellen Rennens: Polizei stoppt zu schnellen Radler
					

Der Radsport fährt bekanntlich nicht immer positive Schlagzeilen ein. Beim Arber-Radmarathon wird der Sieger auf der Strecke von der Polizei angehalten.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## skink (13. August 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß gibt es aber keine Pflicht eien Tacho zu haben. woher soll ich wissen das ich über 50kmh fahre ?
> (ernst gemeint).



Das wird allgemein als "Deine eigene Verantwortung" gesehen, daß Du in der Lage bist Deine Geschwindigkeit so zu timen, daß Du nicht schneller als  die ausgeschilderte Geschwindigkeit fährst. Wie Du es machst ist Deine Sache - ein freies Land!


----------



## Pintie (14. August 2020)

hm da wäre doch die Rechtliche Frage ob das jetzt so geht...









						Mountainbiken am Taubenberg: Behörden sagen illegalen Radlern den Kampf an - Empfindliche Bußgelder drohen
					

Beim Mountainbiken am Taubenberg greifen die Behörden nun durch. Schilder sollen über die Rechtslage aufklären. Wer auf unerlaubt angelegten Trails erwischt wird, riskiert ein Bußgeld.




					www.merkur.de
				






*Landratsamt: Radeln abseits befestigter Wirtschaftswege am Taubenberg  „war und bleibt verboten“*
Das Landratsamt bewertet die Rechtslage ganz klar: Das Radfahren in der Natur und somit auch im Wald sei grundsätzlich ausschließlich auf geeigneten Wegen zulässig, geregelt in Artikel 28 und 30 des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes (BayNatSchG). Die am Taubenberg in den vergangenen Jahren „illegal errichteten Trails“ erfüllen nicht die Voraussetzungen für einen geeigneten Weg, erläutert die Behörde – schon deshalb nicht, weil die Nutzung zu Schäden an Natur und Eigentum führe. Am Taubenberg als FFH- und Vogelschutzgebiet wäre demnach ein Trail selbst mit Einverständnis des Grundeigentümers noch nicht unbedingt erlaubt: „Aufgrund der Lage in einem europäischen Schutzgebiet und der hier vorkommenden störungsempfindlichen Schutzgüter muss auch bei einem Trail, der das Einverständnis der Eigentümer findet, eine Prüfung auf die Verträglichkeit mit den Erhaltungszielen des Schutzgebietes erfolgen. Hierzu sind der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde zur Prüfung erforderliche Unterlagen vorzulegen.“
Geeignete Wege stellen am Taubenberg nach Auffassung des Landratsamts lediglich die befestigten Wirtschaftswege dar. „Das Befahren abseits dieses geeigneten Wegenetzes war und bleibt also verboten.“
Die Rechtsverordnung, deren Erlass nun geprüft wird, würde diese Vorgaben auf Grundlage von Artikel 31 BayNatSchG „konkretisieren oder verschärfen“, erläutert das Landratsamt. Der Geltungsbereich würde erst noch festgelegt. In Kraft treten würde sie nach fristgerechter Bekanntmachung, was etwa sechs Monate dauern dürfte.


----------



## LeFritzz (14. August 2020)

Das geht so natürlich nicht.


----------



## Felger (14. August 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> hm da wäre doch die Rechtliche Frage ob das jetzt so geht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


den hatte ich so noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm

https://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayNatSchG-31

(1) Die untere oder höhere Naturschutzbehörde kann durch Rechtsverordnung oder Einzelanordnung die Erholung in Teilen der freien Natur im erforderlichen Umfang aus Gründen des Naturschutzes, zur Durchführung von landschaftspflegerischen Vorhaben, zur Regelung des Erholungsverkehrs oder aus anderen zwingenden Gründen des Gemeinwohls untersagen oder beschränken. 

Bei FFH steht aber immer was für das Gebiet festgelegt ist

hier wird es ähnlich sein wie bei alle diesen Themen - ob es rechtens ist oder nicht hängt nicht davon ab, dass es eine Behörde erlassen hat. Die lehnen sich auch oft zu weit aus dem Fenster. Das "geeignet" oben wird schon wieder selbst gedeutet. Und wenn im FFH zu dem Gebiet nichts passendes steht und es sich bei den Vögeln nicht um Bodenbrüter handelt .... 

Mal beobachten


----------



## LeFritzz (14. August 2020)

In der Beschreibung des FFH Taubenberg sind folgende Vogelarten genannt:

Haselhuhn
Uhu
Schwarzstorch
Schwarzspecht
Sperlingskauz
Neuntöter bzw. Rotrückenwürger
Rotmilan

Eine Einschränkung des Bikens auf bestimmte Wege kann aus Art. 31 des Bay. Naturschutzgesetzes niemals hergeleitet werden, sondern allenfalls könnte ein generelles Betretungsverbot erfolgen, wenn wirklich Gründe dafür vorhanden sind. Hier geht es offenkundig um Eigentümerinteressen und nicht um den vorgeschobenen Naturschutz.


----------



## skink (14. August 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> Die am Taubenberg ... „illegal errichteten Trails“ erfüllen nicht die Voraussetzungen für einen geeigneten Weg, erläutert die Behörde – schon deshalb nicht, weil die Nutzung zu Schäden an Natur und Eigentum führe. ...
> Geeignete Wege stellen am Taubenberg nach Auffassung des Landratsamts lediglich die befestigten Wirtschaftswege dar. „Das Befahren abseits dieses geeigneten Wegenetzes war und bleibt also verboten.“



Ist so natürlich falsch, denn "geeignet" ist ausdrücklich nicht "befestigt", hier besteht an sich Konsens. Dies gilt für Fußgänger sowie Radfahrer. Vielmehr liegt eine Eignung dann vor, wenn die Nutzung faktisch möglich ist. D.h. für MTB, jeder Trampelpfad ist geeignet.
Auch die Auffassung, auf Schäden durch Nutzung abzustellen, ist im Ansatz falsch, denn dies betrifft selbst jede befestigte Strasse durch den regulären Verkehr, wenn auch ggflls. in unterschiedlichem Maße.

Schwierig ist für den einzelnen in der Tat zu beurteilen, ob man sich auf einem "offiziellen Weg" befindet oder einem sog. "illegalen Trail". Ein Anhaltspunkt ist, ob sich der betr. Weg als Wanderweg ausgewiesen ist oder bereits auf Karten verzeichnet findet. Auf Karten wie z.B. OpenstreetMap tauchen in mir bekannten Gebieten immer wieder neue Wege auf, deren Legitimität vielleicht nicht ganz klar ist. Bei uns sind neuere Trail jedenfalls nicht sofort an Breite oder Zustand zu erkennen - teils sind die "offiziellen" Wege in schlechterem Zustand, da sie auch bei Nässe begangen und befahren werden. Hier ist man dann im Bereich "subjektiver Vorwurf".

Eine Ausweisung als Naturschutzgebiet andererseits bedeutet, daß Sonderregelungen für die Nutzung getroffen werden können. Hier bin ich mal sehr gespannt über eine Differenzierung zwischen Fußgängern und Radfahrern. 

Eins noch: ich wollte es eigentlich überhaupt nicht wahrhaben, aber auch nach meiner Wahrnehmung sind die von MTBs hinterlassenen Spuren in den letzten Jahren echt deutlich mehr geworden. Zwar immer noch kein Vergleich zu Harvester-Einsatz derzeit oder Reitwegen (Pferd+Reiter ca.600kg auf ca 10x10cm?), aber doch immer mehr sichtbar. Seit 2014/2015 werden die Bikes aber auch immer geiler, auch immer mehr Kollegen fangen an zu fahren.


----------



## Pintie (14. August 2020)

Ich glaube das man niemand zumuten kann unterwegs im Wald erst mal eine Recherche zu betreiben welcher Weg jetzt schon verzeichnet ist und welcher nicht.

Und ja natürlich haben die Spuren zugenommen. Aktuell hab ich aber auch das Gefühl das 20 mal so viele unterwegs sind wie vor 2-3 Jahren. Gleichzeitig gibts da natürlich auch mehr Unfälle und Konflikte. 
Und ja auch ebikes haben zu neuen Problemen geführt (ja hab selber eins...). 

Die letzten Tage war ich auch auf sehr kaputten Wegen unterwegs... Da hatten die Zerstörer 4 Beine, Hörner und einen Euter  ? tiefster schlamm mit 40cm tiefen Löchern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (15. August 2020)

skink schrieb:


> Schwierig ist für den einzelnen in der Tat zu beurteilen, ob man sich auf einem "offiziellen Weg" befindet oder einem sog. "illegalen Trail".


Darauf kommt es beim Betretungsrecht nicht an.

Was aber vom Betretungsrecht und auch vom Recht auf Erholung in freier Natur überhaupt nicht gedeckt ist, ist das Bauen neuer Wege ohne Zustimmung des Eigentümers. Es gibt kein Recht auf Buddeln auf fremden Grundstücken.

Sehen wir mal kurz wie das rechtlich in sich stimmig so geregelt ist und so auch zusammenpasst.

Vorweg schon mal: Sowohl das eingeräumte Betretungsrecht als auch das Buddeln sind Eingriffe ins Grundrecht auf Eigentum der Grundbesitzer. Das Betretungsrecht muss dieser dulden, das Buddeln nicht.
Bisher sind die Eigentümer ihrer sozialen Verantwortung mehr oder weniger gerne nachgekommen, dass ihre Grundstücke auch zur Erholung fremder Menschen dienen. Diese Bereitschaft leidet in letzter Zeit nicht nur an der Zahl der Erholungsuchenden, sondern auch an Eigentumseingriffen unter dem "Deckmantel" der Erholung.

Nach den verschiedenen Gesetzen ist das Radfahren auf Wegen gestattet. Zum Thema Wege kann man sich im Beitrag #40 informieren.

Jetzt gibt es ja nicht nur die Möglichkeit, dass ohne Zustimmung des Eigentümers Trails angelegt werden. Der Eigentümer kann es auch selbst tun (Es gibt welche und es wäre schön, wenn das mehr machen würden) oder natürlich auch seine Zustimmung dazu gegeben haben, was dieser auch konkludent tun könnte in dem er das Buddeln duldet. Hier gibt es *einen Beitrag*, der darlegt, dass das weder unwahrscheinlich noch schwierig ist. Dazu passt, dass das nicht mit dem Eigentümer abgesprochene Anlegen von Trails eine Sachbeschädigung nach § 303 StGB darstellt, die nur auf Antrag hin verfolgt wird.

Da man dies alles den Trails aber nicht ansieht, ist es für die Rechtssicherheit und den Rechtsfrieden zunächst einmal wichtig festzuhalten, dass es auf die Historie eines bestehenden Weges nicht ankommt.

Für die Eigentümer, die nicht bereit sind diesen Eingriff in ihr Eigentümer hinzunehmen, entsteht Aufwand, den sie in der Regel selbst tragen müssen. Die Erbauer bleiben meist unentdeckt, so dass die Strafanzeige oftmals ins Leere liefe. Der Rechtslage entsprechend können sie den nun vorhandenen Weg nicht einfach sperren, da die Voraussetzungen nach Art. 33 Nr. 1 BayNatSchG nicht vorliegen, so dass zur Beseitung des Betretungsrechts auf den ihnen unliebsamen Trails nur der Rückbau bleibt. Da die Verursacher kaum auszumachen sind, fehlen ihnen nun auch die Adressaten, um für die Kosten des Rückbaus Schadenersatz einzufordern.

Insoweit ist verständlich, wenn versucht wird bereits über die Wegedefinition das Betretungsrecht auszuhebeln. Dies ist aber weder naturschutzfachlich geboten noch rechtmäßig.

Hier ein (bis auf einige Aussagen zur Haftung) sehr guter aktueller Fernsehbeitrag zum Thema vom 11.08.2020 aus Nürnberg:








						Mountainbike-Trails im Reichswald
					

Mountainbike-Trails im Reichswald | Mountainbiker brauchen Action – hier bei uns in der Region bietet sich dafür der Reichswald am Schmausenbuck an. Mit den zahlreichen Rampen und Schanzen auf  …




					www.frankenfernsehen.tv


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. August 2020)

Das liegt zum Teil aber auch am vom Klimawandel verursachten extremen Trockenheit seit 2018. Da wächst einfach der Unterwuchs nicht mehr, der die Erosion in Schach halt könnte und so zerbröselt der Trail immer mehr zu einer immer breiter werdenden Furche.


----------



## Andy_29 (15. August 2020)

Sunny.Z schrieb:


> Was soll also ein Schild an bewußter Stelle mit Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung oder anderer Hinweis erreichen, wenn ich ganz genau weiß das ich keine Strafe zu befürchten habe.


Als Orts unkundiger bin ich froh, wenn ich z.B. vor einer scharfen Kurve gewarnt werde. 
Der Local kennt seine Stecke und braucht das natürlich nicht.
In dem Fall stehen die Schilder um den Betreiber des Weges abzusichern.
Wenn eine Kurve mit Vmax. 30 ausgeschildert ist, geht die im Normalfall auch mit 40.
Legt sich einer lang, dann war er deutlich zu schnell und ist selber Schuld.
KH, Reha, Rollstuhl bis DZE, ect. auf eigene Kosten.


----------



## vanbov (15. August 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Hier ein (bis auf einige Aussagen zur Haftung) sehr guter aktueller Fernsehbeitrag zum Thema vom 11.08.2020 aus Nürnberg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einer der wenigen guten und positiven Berichte in der aktuellen Zeit....


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. August 2020)

Ist leider oft erschreckend was dann an legalen Optionen für mehrere hunderttausend rauskommt, wenn da nicht zufällig Leute mit Ahnung am Ruder sind. Da ist dann alles TÜV-abgenommen, man hat alle Genehmigungen und jede denkbare föderale Instanz hat ihren Segen gegeben, sodass dann das eigentliche Anliegen aus dem Blick gerät. Das ist halt der Nachteil im überbevölkerten und überregulierten Deutschland.

Letztlich ist es am wohl am besten so wie in Freiburg dass die Locals den praktischen Teil in die Hand nehmen und die Boomer halt ihren Papier- und-Formularfetisch ausleben dürfen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. August 2020)

Schließen wir hier nochmal an:
... und dann zeigt sich wie elegant das Gericht damals durch Mißachtung des Willens des Gesetzgebers, früherer Urteile des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofs und fehlerhafte Anwendung einfachen Rechts die Rechte einer Gruppe Erholungsuchender nachhaltig aushebeln konnte.

... und es steht zu befürchten, dass sich Geschichte in ähnlicher Form wiederholt... und dann werden es nicht nur die Reiter sein. 

3.2 In der Folge begründete der BayVGH, weshalb ein Betretungsrecht für den klagenden Reiter nicht bestehe.

3.2.1 Hierzu griff es auf die von ihm zuvor eingeführte Begrifflichkeit des „geeigneten Weges“ zurück:

„Das aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV i. V. mit Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG folgende Betretungsrecht in der Form des Reitens ist aber kraft Gesetzes auf "geeignete" Privatwege in der freien Natur beschränkt, also für "nicht geeignete" Wege dieser Art ausgeschlossen.“

Wie bereits dargestellt stellt Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG lediglich klar, dass das Betretungsrecht auch auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur ausgeübt werden kann und enthält für die genannten Erholungsformen keinesfalls Einschränkungen.

Der Gesetzgeber führt daher auch in der Begründung zu Art. 33 BayNatSchG aus:

„Der Regelung liegt der Gedanke zugrunde, daß Grundeigentümer das Betreten ihrer Grundstücke nur verbieten dürfen, wenn anderenfalls die rechtmäßige Nutzung des Bodens in Frage gestellt wäre. Bei landwirtschaftlich genutzten Grundstücken und im Falle organisierter Veranstaltungen trägt das Gesetz diesem Grundsatz Rechnung, indem es das Betretungsrecht von vornherein einschränkt (vgl. Art. 18 und 20; jetzt Art. 30 und 32)“, Drucksache 7/3007, zu Art. 22, Seite 28.

Der Bayerische Verfassungsgerichtshof führt hierzu in seiner Entscheidung vom 29.09.1977, Az.: Vf. 11-VII-76 (RdNr.  35) aus, „daß das Reiten - wie alle anderen Arten des Betretungsrechts – zum Zwecke der Erholung in der freien Natur grundsätzlich auf *allen* Flächen und Wegen in der freien Natur möglich ist, sofern nicht   Sondervorschriften bestehen (vgl. Engelhardt-Brenner a.O.). Solche Beschränkungen können sich u.a. ergeben aus Art. 25, 26 und 27 BayNatSchG (jetzt Art. 30, 31 und 32 BayNatSchG) sowie aus Art. 12 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 des Forststrafgesetzes.“

Die Meinung, die Art. 27 bis 29 BayNatSchG enthielten für die durch sie gestatteten Nutzungen bereits wieder gesetzliche Einschränkungen, ist weder mit dem Wortlaut und der Systematik des Gesetzes noch mit dem Willen des Gesetzgebers vereinbar. Der Systematik des Gesetzes (Art. 27 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG) folgend kann der Eigentümer oder sonstigen Berechtigte nur der Allgemeinheit und nur unter den Voraussetzungen des Art. 33 das Betretungsrecht verweigern.


Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## mw.dd (17. August 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist leider oft erschreckend was dann an legalen Optionen für mehrere hunderttausend rauskommt, wenn da nicht zufällig Leute mit Ahnung am Ruder sind. Da ist dann alles TÜV-abgenommen, man hat alle Genehmigungen und jede denkbare föderale Instanz hat ihren Segen gegeben, sodass dann das eigentliche Anliegen aus dem Blick gerät. Das ist halt der Nachteil im überbevölkerten und überregulierten Deutschland.
> 
> Letztlich ist es am wohl am besten so wie in Freiburg dass die Locals den praktischen Teil in die Hand nehmen und die Boomer halt ihren Papier- und-Formularfetisch ausleben dürfen.


Ich weiß nicht, was Du mit Deinem Beitrag sagen willst, aber nach meiner Erfahrung ist es so dass viele die ein Projekt in Sachen MTB auf die Beine stellen dafür auch Ruhm in der Szene ernten wollen; oft hängen sich irgendwelche Konzeptheinis und Touristiker ein, um noch ein Geschäft draus zu machen. Dann wird es kompliziert und teuer.
Ich kenne mittlerweile einige lokale Sachen, wo man in Absprache mit dem Eigentümer ohne viel Wind einfach mal gemacht hat. Kann man natürlich nicht "vermarkten".


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. August 2020)

ja, das meine ich. In meiner Region gibt es dafür zwei Beispiele:

ein illegaler Trail der 30 Jahre lang "aufgrund der komplizierten Besitzverhältnisse" trotz mehrerer Initiativen nicht legalisiert werden konnte. Jetzt gings auf einmal doch und Locals haben ausgebaut. Jetzt gibt's viele Lines und es wird sicher noch besser.

Ein paar Kilometer weiter wollte die Gemeinde auch was für die Mountainbiker tun aber da ist dann so ein Geschäftemacher der XC-Rennen veranstaltet im Gemeinderat als Berater aufgetreten und hat dann nach seinem Abraten von abfahrtsorientierten Singletrails (Obwohl die Region dafür super Voraussetzungen und Platz bietet) gleich auch den Zuschlag für einen XC-Rundkurs bekommen. Er hat halt mit den üblichen Argumenten hantiert ("das gibt zuviele Konflikte mit Wanderern und die Natur"!!!!!")

Da natürlich XC heute nicht mehr zieht wird es als als "Flowpark" mit "Downhill-Strecke" (die aber zum Großteil bergauf verläuft und einfach eine art Karrenweg ist) vermarktet. Es ist aber einfach ein extrem welliger Rundkurs, Kurven ohne Anlieger, Minisprünge bei denen man überhaupt keinen Speed aufbauen kann, dauernd bergauf, null Flow. Hat aber mehrere 100k gekostet.

Naja vielleicht ist das ja was für die "Uphill-Flow"-Fraktion, was immer "Uphill-Flow" auch sein soll....


----------



## franzam (17. August 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht ist das ja was für die "Uphill-Flow"-Fraktion, was immer "Uphill-Flow" auch sein soll....


..Uphill-Flow wird doch auch als Marketing-Gag der E-Bikehersteller verwendet. Da war der Berater nur up to date


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (17. August 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> ..Uphill-Flow wird doch auch als Marketing-Gag der E-Bikehersteller verwendet.



Ausprobieren. Ich weiss zwar nicht ob es UphillFlow ist, aber es gibt für mich durchaus Anstiege wo ich jeden gewonnenen Höhenmeter genieße. ?


----------



## Remux (18. August 2020)

weiter gehts...









						Amperauen: Radlern droht künftig Bußgeld
					

Emmering sagt Fahrradfahrern im Hölzl den Kampf an. Künftig soll in dem beliebten Naherholungsgebiet stärker kontrolliert werden, Radler müssen Bußgeld zahlen. Jetzt muss noch geklärt werden, wie das Ganze umgesetzt wird.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## mw.dd (18. August 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> weiter gehts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Immerhin interessant, das auf dem Schild "LSG" steht, aber im Artikel von einem NSG die Rede ist.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. August 2020)

Auch wenn Radfahrverbote in Landschaftsschutzgebietsverordnungen (z.B. an der Rotwand oder Nagelfluhkette) ein sehr interessantes Thema  sind, geht´s jetzt erstmal wieder hier weiter.

3.2.2 Eingangs der Gründe weist das Gericht im Urteil auf die Novelle des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes 1982 hin.

„Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG in der seit 1.9.1982 geltenden Fassung des Änderungsgesetzes vom 3.8.1982 (GVBI. S. 500) ergänzt die Grundsatznorm des Art. 27 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG dahin, daß jeder auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten darf.“ 

Als  unmittelbare  Folge  der  Entscheidung  des  Bayerischen  Verfassungsgerichtshofs vom 16. Juni 1975 (GVBI S. 203), wurde das Reiten in den damaligen Art. 23 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG (jetzt Art. 28) und in Art. 24 (jetzt Art. 29) eingefügt und *der für verfassungswidrig erklärte* Absatz 2 in Art. 24 gestrichen. Der ursprüngliche Regelungsgehalt des Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG wurde damit lediglich um das Reiten erweitert. Damit berücksichtige man zugleich die Änderung des Bundeswaldgesetzes (§ 14 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BWaldG), wonach neben anderen Benutzungsmöglichkeiten auch das Reiten im Wald auf Straßen und Wegen grundsätzlich gestattet ist (BayVerfGH v. 16.6.1975, Az. Vf. 13-VII-74, RdNr. 122). Eine weitergehende Einschränkung wurde damit in Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG nicht aufgenommen.

Hierzu führt die Gesetzesbegründung zur Novelle 1982 aus:

„Absatz 1 Satz 1 in seiner bisherigen Fassung korrespondierte mit Art. 24 Abs. 2 Satz 1: Jedermann durfte auf Privatwegen wandern und ohne Motorkraft fahren, Reiten war nur auf solchen Flächen und Privatwegen erlaubt, die dafür eigens freigegeben waren. Der Bayerische Verfassungsgerichtshof hat mit Entscheidung vom 16. Juni 1975 (GVBI S.203) Art. 24 Abs. 2 Satz 1 für nichtig erklärt. Er hat in den Gründen der Entscheidung ausgeführt, daß der Gesetzgeber gemäß der Forderung des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 Bayerische Verfassung das Reiten als Erholungsart auch auf Privatwegen grundsätzlich erlauben muß. Das Reiten ist nach der Entscheidung nicht nur auf den eigens dafür freigegebenen Privatwegen zulässig, *sondern auf allen Wegen*“ (Drucksache 9/10375 zu Nr. 22 zu Buchstabe b).​
Darüber hinaus folgte der Gesetzgeber bezüglich der Schranken des Grundrechts weitgehend dem Beschluss des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshof vom 16.06.1975, RdNr. 103 (siehe Drucksache 9/10375 zu Nr. 22 zu c) und d), Seite 27): 

So ist es zwar nicht zu beanstanden, wenn der Gesetzgeber zum Schutz vor nicht hinnehmbaren Beeinträchtigungen, wie sie in besonderem Maße bei der Ausübung der Betretungsbefugnis durch Reiter drohen, bestimmte Flächen in der freien Natur (z.B. landwirtschaftlich genutzte Flächen oder aus Gründen des Waldschutzes) durch ein Wegegebot vom Betretungsrecht der Reiter ausnimmt. In Gebieten, in denen durch regelmäßiges oder starkes Reitaufkommen erhebliche Schäden oder Beeinträchtigungen zu erwarten sind, kann der Gesetzgeber darüber hinaus das Reiten auf Wege oder sonstige Flächen beschränken, die dafür bestimmt sind, oder von einer besonderen Befugnis abhängig machen. Dort wo etwa durch ein starkes  oder regelmäßiges Reitaufkommen erhebliche, nicht zumutbare Schäden an Grundstücken eintreten oder die Gefahr eines solchen Eintritts droht, darf der Gesetzgeber etwa durch die Zulassung von Sperren seitens des Grundeigentümers oder durch Reitbeschränkungen durch Einführung eines behördlichen Genehmigungsverfahrens unter Berücksichtigung der Grundsätze der Gesetzmäßigkeit der Verwaltung (vgl. BVerfGE 20, 150/155 ff.), durch Anordnung einer Kennzeichnungspflicht oder Einführung einer Pflichtversicherung Rechnung tragen.​
Zum Schutz der Grundstückseigentümer vor Reitschäden, die über ein zumutbares Maß hinausgehen, hatte der Gesetzgeber durch das Anfügen der Absätze 2 und 3 in Art.  26  BayNatSchG 1982  (jetzt Art. 31 BayNatSchG) und mit der Anfügung eines neuen Absatzes 2 in Art. 25 (jetzt Art. 30 BayNatSchG) durch ein gesetzliches Wegegebot im Wald Rechnung getragen. Eine Pflichtversicherung für Reiter hatte er allerdings nicht eingeführt und Reitsperren durch den Grundeigentümer hatte der Gesetzgeber auch nicht eigens zugelassen.

Missverständlich ist allerdings in der Gesetzesbegründung die Formulierung: 

„Gemäß § 14 Abs. 2 Bundeswaldgesetz sei der Landesgesetzgeber befugt das Reiten auf geeignete Wege einzuschränken.“​
Diese Einschätzung widerspricht allerdings ganz klar der Vorgabe der Entscheidung des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofs (vgl. RdNrn. 103 (sh. oben) und 105):

Die vom Gesetzgeber in Art. 24 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BayNatSchG getroffene Regelung geht darüber hinaus und überschreitet die mit der Grundrechtsgewährleistung in Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV zu vereinbarenden zulässigen Beschränkungen der Betretungsbefugnis der freien Natur einschließlich des Waldes durch Reiter indem sie unter Verzicht auf eine Interessenabwägung, auf eine tatbestandliche Festlegung der Voraussetzungen für Grundstückssperren und der Vorkehrungen für ein objektives Verfahren das Reiten auf Privatwegen in Feld und Wald sowie auf freien Flächen in der Natur schlechthin von einer Freigabe durch die dafür Verfügungsberechtigten abhängig macht.​
Da unzumutbare Schäden durch Reiter auf Wegen nicht der Regelfall sind, ginge eine solche Regelung über die mit der Grundrechtsgewährleistung in Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV zu vereinbarenden zulässigen Beschränkungen der Betretungsbefugnis der freien Natur hinaus. Eine Einschränkung des Reitens auf „geeignete  Wege“ würde ein gesetzliches Verbot für das Reiten auf „ungeeigneten“ Wegen unter Verzicht eines objektiven Verfahrens bei der zuständigen Behörde zur Abwägung aller Interessen bedeuten. Zudem ist aus dem Gesetz selbst überhaupt nicht ersichtlich unter welchen Voraussetzungen dieses vermeintliche gesetzliche Verbot gelten sollte, da es tatbestandlich nicht umgrenzt ist. Dies hinderte allerdings das Gericht, und später auch die Literatur und manche Behörde, nicht diese vermeintliche Regelungslücke zu schließen indem sie selbst Tatbestände kreierten. 


Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## robzo (18. August 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ein paar Kilometer weiter wollte die Gemeinde auch was für die Mountainbiker tun aber da ist dann so ein Geschäftemacher der XC-Rennen veranstaltet im Gemeinderat als Berater aufgetreten und hat dann nach seinem Abraten von abfahrtsorientierten Singletrails (Obwohl die Region dafür super Voraussetzungen und Platz bietet) gleich auch den Zuschlag für einen XC-Rundkurs bekommen. Er hat halt mit den üblichen Argumenten hantiert ("das gibt zuviele Konflikte mit Wanderern und die Natur"!!!!!")
> 
> Da natürlich XC heute nicht mehr zieht wird es als als "Flowpark" mit "Downhill-Strecke" (die aber zum Großteil bergauf verläuft und einfach eine art Karrenweg ist) vermarktet. Es ist aber einfach ein extrem welliger Rundkurs, Kurven ohne Anlieger, Minisprünge bei denen man überhaupt keinen Speed aufbauen kann, dauernd bergauf, null Flow. Hat aber mehrere 100k gekostet.
> 
> Naja vielleicht ist das ja was für die "Uphill-Flow"-Fraktion, was immer "Uphill-Flow" auch sein soll....


Das klingt irgendwie nach Sigmaringen...


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. August 2020)

Der folgende Abschnitt erklärt wie schnell und konsequent man über die Fehldeutung der "geeigneten Wege" das Betretungsrecht beseitigen kann. 

3.2.3 Der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof ließ sich jedenfalls nicht nehmen knapp zehn Jahre nach Inkrafttreten des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes den Begriff des „geeigneten Weges“ zu prägen: 

„Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG in der seit dem 1.9.1982 geltenden Fassung des  Änderungsgesetzes vom 3.8.1982 beschränkt deshalb in Übereinstimmung mit   diesen Grundsätzen das jedermann zustehende Recht, in der freien Natur zum Zwecke der Erholung und des Naturgenusses zu reiten, auf solche Privatwege, die sich dafür eignen.“ 

*3.2.4 Mit einem einfachen Satz wird dem Reiter der Grundrechtsschutz entzogen:*

„Der Eigentümer eines zum Reiten nicht geeigneten Privatweges unterliegt daher hinsichtlich dieser Nutzung des Reitens gar nicht der sich aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV sowie Art. 27 und 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG im Rahmen der Sozialbindung (Art. 14 Abs. 2 GG) ergebenden Eigentumsbeschränkung.“ 

Die Argumentation des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs ist hier ebenfalls tückisch, denn es schränkt den Schutzbereich des Grundrechts aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV für Reiter auf „geeignete  Wege“ ein. 

Tatsächlich erstreckt sich der Schutzbereich aber auf alle Teile der freien Natur (vgl.  Beschluß  BayObLGSt vom 07.12.1976, Az. 3 Ob OWi 92/76, Beschluss des BayVGH v. 11.05.2017, Az. 14 ZB 16.1775, RdNr. 12). Dem hat der Gesetzgeber eigens in *Art. 29 BayNatSchG* Rechnung getragen. Das Gericht verkennt die Bedeutung des den Reitern erst durch den Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshof zugestandenen Grundrechts auf Erholung in freier Natur und kann daher die zuvor erkannte Systematik des Gesetzes und den eindeutigen Wortlaut des Art. 27 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG ignorieren, indem es den Reitern das erst mit der Gesetzesnovelle 1982 konkretisierte Betretungsrecht abspricht und damit den Grundrechtsschutz verweigert. 


Wie die verlinkten Zeitungsartikel zeigen, werden die Begehrlichkeiten das Radfahren in freier Natur zu verbieten immer größer. Da wäre es ja äußerst praktisch man könnte Wege *supereinfach* als "nicht geeignet" erklären. Dies ist aber mit der Bayerischen Verfassung nicht vereinbar. 


Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastis (19. August 2020)

Sunny.Z schrieb:


> Ihr kennt ja alle bestimmt die Straße um die es hier geht? Oder?
> Falls nicht nachfolgende Erklärung:
> Es handelt sich um eine einspurige Straße ( mit zwei unübersichtlichen und nicht einsehbaren langen Kurven ) vom Isarhochufer runter an die Isar mit einer Ausweichstelle.
> Auf einem Teil davon verläuft auch der offizielle Isarradweg ( Einmündung Schotterweg )
> ...


Also ich muss jetzt hier noch einmal einhaken. Ich kenne die Strecke auch, wie viele, viele andere Fahrrad - Commuter. Ungefähr jeder südlich von München der entlang der Isar wohnt und mit dem Fahrrad entlang der Isar nach München fährt, kommt daran vorbei. Die Isar-Radweg Variante ist zeitlich schon einiges länger und mit den typischen Commuterbikes unangenehm zu fahren.

Da unten ist zwar eine kleine Wirtschaft (ohne Parkplatz), ein Stauwehr, eine Stromkraftwerk und 3 Häuser, aber das war's.

Anlieger kann man nur sein, wenn man Wirt ist oder am Stauwehr arbeitet, die Wirtschaft beliefert, vielleicht mit dem Fahrrad noch zur Wirtschaft fährt, aber wenn man nicht abbiegt und direkt zur Wirtschaft fährt, ist das sehr offensichtlich, also auch nicht als Ausrede zu gebrauchen.

Die Straßensperrung für Fahrräder an der Stelle ist Humbug. Man sperrt doch auch keine Staatsstraße, weil die enge Kurven hat und die Autos ab und an rausfliegen.  Normalerweise stellt man Warnschilder auf, und das war es. "Fahrräder bitte langsam, Gefahr"  oder so würde an der Stelle genügen. 

Zudem ist die Straße alles andere als kritisch. Auto und Fahrrad passen leicht aneinander vorbei, und besonders steil ist sie auch nicht. In Südtilrol gibt es da schon ganz andere Straßen.
Zugegeben, ich habe selbst schon einen Rennradfahrer an dieser Stelle nach der Kurve in der Erstversorgung durch Sanitäter gesehen, offensichtlich war er zu schnell. Aber das ist nicht spezifisch für diese Stelle.

Am Wochenende mögen da viele Ausflügler sein, aber da gibt es auch keinen Wartungsverkehr für das Stauwehr oder Lieferverkehr für die Wirtschaft.
Mancher enge und steile Forstweg ohne Ausweichmöglichkeit in den Alpen hat da deutlich mehr "Anlieger"-autoverkehr.


----------



## Pintie (19. August 2020)

naja anlieger frei... wenn du schauen willst ob die wirtschaft offen hat reicht das schon das es rechtlich zählt.
ist blöd, aber so ist das. Grundlegend könnte man sich eigentlich alle "anlieger frei" schilder sparen. 

und ja super schmal ist die Straße nicht. Das Problem ist halt das viele schneller fahren als es gut ist. gerade die rennradler haben da bergab einen längeren Bremsweg als sie weit sehen können. 

MTBer fahren sowieso den schönen mini DH an der Hangkannte runter


----------



## wastis (19. August 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt das viele schneller fahren als es gut ist


Dann ist doch "Fahräder bitte langsam" besser als eine komplette (meist ignoriete) Sperre ohne Hinweise auf die Gefahr.


----------



## vanbov (19. August 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> MTBer fahren sowieso den schönen mini DH an der Hangkannte runter


MTBler, die das können.... ja!
Der Rest, und das sind nun mal die MTBler die der Merkur anprangert, sind die klassischen Wochenend-Ausflugsbiker welche sich in Horden verbreiten.


----------



## Pintie (19. August 2020)

aber die lesen das hier sowieso nicht. die schaffen es nur ins Pedelac forum oder hier in den Liteville Thread


----------



## Deleted 370592 (19. August 2020)

Wenn ich mich erinnere ist das Betretungsrecht mit dem Begriff gemeinverträglich verknüpft.
Wozu dann das Ganze?
Entweder die Mehrzahl der MTB verhält sich falsch oder es gibt haufenweise Radlhasser..
Selbst in Rudeln auftretende Bergradler rechtfertigen somit keine Sperren, wenn sie sich w.o. verhalten. (Gilt auch für unsere elektrifizierten)


----------



## Sunny.Z (19. August 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt hier noch einmal einhaken. Ich kenne die Strecke auch, wie viele, viele andere Fahrrad - Commuter. Ungefähr jeder südlich von München der entlang der Isar wohnt und mit dem Fahrrad entlang der Isar nach München fährt, kommt daran vorbei. Die Isar-Radweg Variante ist zeitlich schon einiges länger und mit den typischen Commuterbikes unangenehm zu fahren.
> 
> Da unten ist zwar eine kleine Wirtschaft (ohne Parkplatz), ein Stauwehr, eine Stromkraftwerk und 3 Häuser, aber das war's.
> 
> ...


Die kleine Wirtschaft hat nur 70 Sitzplätze innen. Im Winter sehr gemütlich. 
Der zugehörige Biergarten mit ungefähr 50 Biertischgarnituren hat Platz für ca. 400 Leute. 
Außerhalb Corona stehen auch mehr Tische da. 
Und der Saal für 150 Leute wird im Moment sicherlich nicht genutzt.
Es gibt unten 2 beschilderte Parkplätze für Gaststättenbesucher a 10 Autos. Zusätzlich kann man an einigen Stellen ganz legal parken, so das man da bei schönem Wetter so maximum 100 Autos hat. Und der Biergarten ist gut besucht.
Der Isarradweg Richtung Tölz hat mehrere solche Stellen wie die dortige Variante. Also nichts ungewöhnliches.
Das Bild vom Merkur ist vermutlich aus dem Archiv. Die derzeitige Beschilderung sieht anders aus.
Zur Gaststätte durfte man von Straßlach schon immer mit dem Auto runter fahren. Vom Brückenwirt schon immer verboten. So kenne ich es zumindest seit 20 Jahren.
Die Straße hat zu Beginn 18% Gefälle und wenn du es ausreichend findest, das sich Lenker und Außenspiegel fast berühren wenn beide rechts fahren, möchte ich mit meinem Bike dir nicht begegnen wenn du mit dem Auto fährst. Der Autofahrer kann an einigen Stellen vielleicht noch das Bankett benutzen. Der Rennradfahrer nicht und viele Mountainbiker auch nicht. Vui Spaß.
Schild mit Gefahrenstelle und langsam gab es auch eine zeitlang. Hat aber nichts gebracht. 
Deine Markierung ist übrigens falsch weil besagte Strecke bis zur Einmündung Isarradweg geht. Und die ist weiter unterhalb.


----------



## Sunny.Z (19. August 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> MTBer fahren sowieso den schönen mini DH an der Hangkannte runter


Oder oben zum Golfplatz und einen der wenigen durchgängigen Trails vom Hochufer zur Isar

Parallel zur Straße gab es unterhalb mal einen Karrenweg. Der ist leider vor einigen Jahren Holzfällarbeiten zum Opfer gefallen und mittlerweile nicht mehr fahrbar, da komplett zugewachsen


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. August 2020)

3.2.5  Wegen der Bedeutung des Grundrechts auf Zugang zur Natur nach Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV muss die
Errichtung einer Sperre nach Art. 33 BayNatSchG materiell zulässig und dabei das Verfahren des Art. 34 BayNatSchG beachtet sein. So gelang dem Gesetzgeber der angestrebte gerechte Ausgleich zwischen Grundrecht auf Naturgenuss und Erholung und den schutzwürdigen Interessen der Grundeigentümer.​​Das Gericht führt hingegen weiter aus:
„Vielmehr gilt insoweit der allgemeine Grundsatz, daß der Eigentümer eines Privatwegs *kraft seines Eigentumsrechts* frei bestimmen kann, ob er auf der Wegfläche einen allgemeinen Verkehr eröffnen will und ob er diesen Verkehr für alle in Betracht kommenden Verkehrsarten oder nur für bestimmte einräumen soll (vgl. Sieder/Zeitler, BayStrWG; 2. Auflage, RdNr. 18 zu Art. 53; Zimniok, BayStrWG, .6. Aufl., Anm. 9 Buchst. a zu Art. 1; § 903 BGB). Der Eigentümer eines in der freien Natur gelegenen Privatwegs kann somit, wenn er den Weg zu Recht nicht als zum Reiten geeignet ansieht, den dann nicht durch Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV und Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG legitimierten Reitbetrieb ausschließen; er kann dies durch entsprechende Sperren und Hinweise, die nicht den amtlichen Verkehrszeichen entsprechen müssen, zum Ausdruck bringen, ohne hierfür eine behördliche Gestattung zu benötigen. Für entsprechende Verbotsschilder aus diesem Grund gilt auch nicht etwa die Regelung des Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 3 BayNatSchG; diese Regelung soll, wie der ganze Abs. 3, offensichtlich nur Verbotsschilder umfassen, mit denen ein an sich bestehendes Betretungsrecht aufgrund des Art. 33 BayNatSchG ausgeschlossen oder beschränkt wird.“

So gelingt es dem Gericht die privatrechtliche Wirkung der Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV, Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 und Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 1 i.V.m. Art. 29 BayNatSchG auf § 903 BGB völlig außer Acht lassen zu können und verkennt, dass dem Eigentümer eines in der freien Natur gelegenen Privatwegs auch hinsichtlich des Reitens eine Duldungspflicht obliegt, die seinen Ausführungen zum Straßen-und Wegerecht bereits entgegensteht. Dabei verneint es über den Begriff des „geeigneten Weges“ nicht nur den Schutzbereich des Grundrechts, sondern unterläuft auch noch die in Art. 34 BayNatSchG gesetzlich vorgesehene behördliche Kontrolle. Zudem erklärt es Schilder, die es *zuvor als unwirksam erachtete*, weil sie den Erfordernissen des Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 3 BayNatSchG nicht entsprechen, nun für wirksam.


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## prince67 (20. August 2020)

Sunny.Z schrieb:


> Liest du eigentlich was du zitierst?


Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen einem generellen Verbot und einem zeitlich beschränkten Verbot.
Zu deinem Fall: Es ist einzusehen, die Straße an Tagen mit hohem Aufkommen für den Radfahrer zu sperren, zB an Wochenenden im Sommer. Aber warum dann an allen Tagen, zB auch im Winter oder unter der Woche abends?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunny.Z (20. August 2020)

prince67 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen einem generellen Verbot und einem zeitlich beschränkten Verbot.
> Zu deinem Fall: Es ist einzusehen, die Straße an Tagen mit hohem Aufkommen für den Radfahrer zu sperren, zB an Wochenenden im Sommer. Aber warum dann an allen Tagen, zB auch im Winter oder unter der Woche abends?


Winter und am Abend ist der Anteil der Biker sicherlich geringer bzw. sehr wenig. 
Könnte man sicherlich überlegen. Straße hat halt keine Beleuchtung. Mit den Bäumen links und rechts ist es halt in der Dämmerung schon schwierig. Straße wird zwar von Schnee geräumt, allerdings überfriert sie halt bei Nässe an zwei Stellen sehr gerne. Und wenn man da mit Speed ankommt, ist es halt problematisch.
Die meiste Frequenz hat man sicherlich am Wochenende, Feiertagen und Brückentagen.
Unter der Woche kann es bei schönem Wetter aber auch schon recht voll werden. In den Schulferien mehr wie außerhalb.
Wüßte nicht wie man all das in eine vernünftige Beschilderung packen sollte?


----------



## dertutnix (20. August 2020)

wäre es möglich, diese Diskussion anderswo zu führen. Das mag ja eine durchaus interessante Frage für diese Region sein, für den eigentlichen Inhalt dieses Threads führt es jedoch immer wieder zur Ablenkung. Evtl. ist es auch möglich, dass ein Moderator eure Diskussion in eigenen Thread verschiebt?


----------



## LeFritzz (20. August 2020)

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.

Es ist ja nichts Neues, dass die Gerichte in Bayern sehr kreativ sind in ihrer Auslegung von Gesetzen.
So hat 1924 ein bayrisches Gericht (welches nach dem Republikschutzgesetz für den betreffenden Fall gar nicht zuständig war, sondern der Reichsgerichtshof in Leipzig), die Ausweisung eines Straftäters (welche bei Straftaten nach dem Republikschutzgesetz dringend geboten war), abgelehnt mit der Begründung: "Herr H. ist Deutschösterreicher. " (eine Bezeichnung, welche durch die Siegermächte des Ersten Weltkrieges verboten worden war) "Er hat fünf Jahre Dienst im Felde für die Bayrische Arnee geleistet....auf einen Menschen, der so deutsch denkt, ist diese Ausweisungsbestimmung nicht anwendbar." (sic!).

Die weiteren Rechtsbeugungen im Zusammenhang mit zitiertem Prozeß finden sich bei Otto Gritschneder, "Bewährungsfrist für den Terroristen Adolf H.", Verlag C.H. Beck, 1990

Trotzdem bin ich über die Anzahl der rechtsbeugenden Urteile, welche hier angeführt wurden, zutiefst erschüttert.


----------



## sebhunter (20. August 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.
> 
> Es ist ja nichts Neues, dass die Gerichte in Bayern sehr kreativ sind in ihrer Auslegung von Gesetzen.
> So hat 1923 ein bayrisches GHericht (welches nach dem Republikschutzgesetz für den betreffenden Fall gar nicht zuständig war, sondern der Reichsgerichtshof in Leipzig), die Ausweisung eines Straftäters (welche bei Straftaten nach dem Republikschutzgesetz dringend geboten war), abgelehnt mit der Begründung: "Herr H. ist Deutschösterreicher. " (eine Bezeichnung, welche durch die Siegermächte des Ersten Weltkrieges verboten worden war) "Er hat fünf Jahre Dienst im Felde für die Bayrische Arnee geleistet....auf einen Menschen, der so deutsch denkt, ist diese Ausweisungsbestimmung nicht anwendbar." (sic!).
> ...


...was soll denn der Vergleich? ?


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. August 2020)

Im Allgemeinen haben wir in Bayern eine ausgezeichnete Verwaltung und hervorragende Gerichte.
Darum verwundert es, dass es beim Betretungsrecht (bisher besonders beim Reitem, aber auch beim Radfahren) eine große Ausnahme zu geben scheint - mehr dazu kommt noch.


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. August 2020)

Das wird der gleiche Grund wie ins Österreich sein: Richter und Behörden haben schlicht mehr Berührungspunkte zu Jägern, Landwirten und der Forstwirtschaft als dieser neumodischen Extremsportart Downhilltrailbiking.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. August 2020)

3.2.5 Da das Gericht das Reiten auf „geeigneten Wegen“ grundrechtlich geschützt erachtet, führt es weiter aus:

„Geht der Eigentümer des Privatwegs allerdings zu Unrecht von der fehlenden Eignung seines Weges aus und schließt er deshalb rechtswidrig einen Reitbetrieb aus, kann der einzelne Reiter unter Berufung auf sein Grundrecht nach Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV und seine Rechte aus Art. 33, 34 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG staatlichen Schutz beanspruchen.“

Zunächst überlässt das Gericht die Entscheidung, ob das Reiten auf einem Privatweg vom Grundrecht erfasst ist also dem Eigentümer und im Falle einer Fehleinschätzung muss sich der Grundrechtsträger an die Behörden wenden, womit die Lasten entgegen des Willens des Gesetzgebers zu Ungunsten der Erholungsuchenden mit den Eigentümern getauscht werden. 


Damit wurden damals schon die Eigentümerinteressen, entgegen den eindeutigen Regelungen des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes, unberechtigt bevorzugt.


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## LeFritzz (21. August 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das wird der gleiche Grund wie ins Österreich sein: Richter und Behörden haben schlicht mehr Berührungspunkte zu Jägern, Landwirten und der Forstwirtschaft als dieser neumodischen Extremsportart Downhilltrailbiking.



Dann aber hat die Justiz genau das gesellschaftspolitische Problem, welches Gritschneider in seinen Büchern und welches Dr. Geus in seiner Arbeit "Justiz in der Weimarer Republik" angesprochen haben.


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. August 2020)

Ich kann dir da nicht so ganz folgen, wobei das vermutlich auch irgendwie in die Richtige Richtung geht, aber vielleicht hängt das einfach auch damit zusammen dass wir halt in einer Gerontokratie leben, bzw. die Babyboomergeneration im Wesentlichen das Sagen hat. Kann man ein bisschen ja auch bei der Digitalisierung beobachten. Da sind einfach Leute an den Schalthebeln der Macht die die Dinge über die sie da Entscheidungen fällen oft nur unzureichend verstehen. Und da haben dann halt so vermeintlich neutrale Experten leichtes Spiel. 

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: man muss es professionell selbst in die Hand nehmen, aber irgendwie graust mir die Vorstellung davon und ich bin auch nicht wirklich vernetzt. Interessant fände ich aber wenn man mal erfahren würde warum genau eine Legalisierung jetzt geklappt hat, damit man das Prinzip auch anderswo andwenden kann. Leider wird der Föderalismus und einzelne Egos da oft im Weg stehen, aber zb hier am Gehrenberg frage ich mich warum das nach so viel Versuchen jetzt gerade geklappt hat und wer da letztlich wie das Ding realisiert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PikayHoSo (21. August 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> man überhaupt keinen Speed aufbauen kann, dauernd bergauf, null Flow


sicher das nicht falsch rum fährts?


----------



## LeFritzz (21. August 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ...
> Interessant fände ich aber wenn man mal erfahren würde warum genau eine Legalisierung jetzt geklappt hat,
> ...


Es gibt nichts zu legalisieren, weil das Biken auf geeigneten Wegen legal ist.


----------



## mw.dd (21. August 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> geeigneten Wegen


Und ein Weg ist geeignet, wenn darauf Rad gefahren wird - sonst wäre er ja ungeeignet.


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. August 2020)

Ja, sorry da war ich gerade in BW, aber indirekt ist es ja bei den Beispielen hier im Thread ja auch so dass Mountainbiker nur zähneknirschend geduldet werden und soviele Steine in den Weg gelegt werden wie möglich. Wenns da jetzt in einer Region super funktioniert oder sogar explizit neue Trails entsehen, wäre es ja cool zu erfahren wie das  konkret in die Wege geleitet wurde. Aber wie sooft wird das halt einfach an wenigen Personen liegen, die die nötigen Connections haben, oder direkt Einfluss nehmen können.



PikayHoSo schrieb:


> sicher das nicht falsch rum fährts?



Hab leicht übertrieben, aber da gibt es einfach überhaupt keinen höhenunterschied, obwohl man in der Region locker Trails mit mehreren hundert Tiefenmetern bauen könnte. Es ist einfach ein fahrteschnisch entschärfter XC-Kurs wo 10hm hochgeht und dann wieder 5hm runter, oder halt umgekehrt.

S3 wäre dann die "Downhillstrecke"


----------



## mw.dd (21. August 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hab leicht übertrieben, aber da gibt es einfach überhaupt keinen höhenunterschied, obwohl man in der Region locker Trails mit mehreren hundert Tiefenmetern bauen könnte.


Man kann Trails auch bergauf fahren - weiß nur kaum noch einer.
Und man kann Rundkurse gut und spaßig bauen und mit 80% Trailanteil und ohne Lift!
Fahr mal nach Schottland oder zum Singltrek pod smrkem; Du wirst staunen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. August 2020)

Da war ich noch nicht, aber ich kennen natürlich spaßige flache und wellige Trails, Wanderwege und Waalwege. Aber wenns zu kurz ist dann ist es halt irgendwie weder ein spaßiger Pumptrack noch ein schöner Rundkurs.

Ich finde halt der Flow leidet einfach wenns zu steil und oft bergaufgeht. Dieser ominöse Uphill-Flow ist mir selbst mit dem Ebike noch nicht so richtig begegnet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (22. August 2020)

Der letzte Abschnitt, der sich hier direkt mit dem Urteil des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs vom 17.01.1983 beschäftigt, zeigt deutlich auch das Dilemma der vom Deutschen Alpenverein in seinem, ansonsten äußerst hilfreichen, DAV Rechtshandbuch vertretenen Auffassung zum Betretungsrecht für Mountainbiker auf. In den ersten fünf Sätzen der Rd.Nr. 423 (S. 121) zum Betretungsrecht für Mountainbiker wird die Rechtslage absolut korrekt wiedergeben. Im sechsten Satz beschäftigt er sich mit der "Eignung von Wegen", der insbesondere den ersten Satz konterkariert. Auch das zeigt, dass diese Ausführungen überflüssig sind und nicht stimmen können. Da das Rechtshandbuch erst nach dem Urteil aus Aichach herausgegeben worden ist, war es noch nicht Bestandteil dieser Arbeit. Deshalb möchte ich es an dieser Stelle schon einmal kurz anreißen.

"In Bayern gilt der Grundsatz, dass nicht gesperrte Wege mit dem Mountain-Bike befahren werden dürfen. Nach Art. 27 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG können alle Teile der freien Natur von jedermann unentgeltlich betreten werden. Sperrungen durch Grundeigentümer und sonstige Berechtige sind zulässig, soweit die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen hierfür vorliegen. Nach Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG darf jedermann auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dazu eignen, mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft fahren. Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang. Ob ein Weg geeignet ist, bestimmt sich nach objektiven Maßstäben, nicht nach dem subjektiven Eindruck oder nach dem persönlichen Können; die gegenteilige Auffassung im AV-Jahrbuch 2017 S. 128 ist daher nicht haltbar. ..." 

Hier versucht der DAV über die Einführung des Begriffs "objektiver Maßstäbe" das Dilemma des Urteils elegant zu umschiffen, ohne dass es hierfür in irgendeiner Form nützlich wäre - außer man möchte ein gesetzliches Verbot für das Mountainbiken auf bestimmten Wegen, die jemand für "objektiv ungeeignet hält", statuieren, wie es aktuell bereits probiert wird.


Wie hat es das Gericht versucht:

3.2.7 Abschließend beschäftigt sich der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof noch mit
der Eignung von Wegen und befindet zunächst:

„Ob dies der Fall ist, beurteilt sich, jedenfalls primär, nach dem baulichen Zustand 
eines in der freien Natur gelegenen Privatweges. Denn gerade bei unzulänglich 
ausgebauten Wegen können durch einen Reitbetrieb dem Grundeigentümer 
unzumutbare Schäden erwachsen.“  

Jedenfalls beschränkt sich das Gericht ausschließlich auf die verfassungsimmanente
Schranke  der  Eigentümerverträglichkeit,  die  bezüglich  der  Allgemeinheit  in  Art.  33
und bezüglich der Reiter in Art. 31 Abs. 1, 2 und 3 BayNatSchG, sowie in § 45 Abs. 1
Satz 2 Nr. 2 StVO bereits konkretisiert ist.

Weiter führt es dazu aus:
„Die Auswirkungen eines der Erholung und dem Naturgenuß dienenden Reitbetriebs 
auf in der freien Natur gelegene Privatwege, die, wie der streitige Weg, nicht speziell 
hierfür ausgebaut sind, können je nach Witterungsverhältnissen und Jahreszeiten 
unterschiedlich sein. Ob ein solcher Weg im Sinn des Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 
BayNatSchG zum Reiten geeignet ist, kann aber nicht etwa nach den gerade 
bestehenden, stets wechselnden Witterungs- und Bodenverhältnissen immer wieder 
neu und gesondert bewertet werden. Ein solches Verständnis des Begriffs der 
Eignung in Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG könnte selbst bei sachlicher 
Einstellung der Beteiligten zu immer wiederkehrenden Streitigkeiten über die 
Befugnis zum Reiten führen. Auch das Grundrecht aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV i. 
V. mit der Regelung des Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG kann aber im Interesse 
der Rechtssicherheit nicht so weit gehen, daß Rechtsstreitigkeiten über die 
Ausübungsbefugnis praktisch vorprogrammiert sind. Die Frage der Eignung eines in 
der freien Natur gelegenen Privatwegs zu einem der Erholung und dem Naturgenuß 
dienenden Reitbetrieb ist deshalb generell zu beurteilen, d. h. nach der Beschaffenheit 
der Wegefläche, wie sie durchschnittlich oder wenigstens überwiegend während 
bestimmter Jahreszeiten oder anderer, nach klimatischen und sonstigen sachbezogenen 
Gesichtspunkten abgegrenzter Zeiträume besteht.“  

Soweit das Gericht annimmt Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG enthielte in der
Formulierung „soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen“ einen unbestimmten Rechtsbegriff
mit der Folge, dass die genannten ansonsten zulässigen Erholungsarten kraft Gesetzes
auf „geeignete Wege“ beschränkt seien, machen seine eigenen Ausführungen schon
deutlich, dass seine Interpretation gegen den Bestimmtheitsgrundsatz 
als Ausprägung des Rechtsstaatsprinzips (Art. 3 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BV) verstößt, da es sogar
den Erholungsuchenden, die der Interpretation des Gerichts, entgegen des Wortlauts
und Zwecks der Bestimmung, folgen wollten, unmöglich ist selbst zu erkennen, ob ein
Betretungsrecht nun besteht oder kraft Gesetzes ausgeschlossen sein soll.

Der Bestimmtheitsgrundsatz verpflichtet den Normgeber, seine Vorschriften so zu
fassen, dass sie den rechtsstaatlichen Anforderungen der Klarheit und Justiziabilität
entsprechen. *Normen müssen so formuliert sein, dass die davon Betroffenen die
Rechtslage erkennen können und die Gerichte in der Lage sind, die Anwendung der 
betreffenden Vorschriften durch die Verwaltung zu kontrollieren.* Gleichwohl darf das
Gebot der Bestimmtheit nicht übersteigert werden, weil die Normen sonst allzu starr
und kasuistisch würden und der Vielgestaltigkeit des Lebens oder der Besonderheit
des Einzelfalls nicht mehr gerecht werden könnten. Der Normgeber ist nicht
verpflichtet, jeden Tatbestand mit exakt erfassbaren Merkmalen bis ins Letzte zu
umschreiben. Er wird allerdings durch das Rechtsstaatsprinzip verpflichtet, seine
Regelungen so bestimmt zu fassen, wie dies nach der Eigenart des zu ordnenden
Lebenssachverhalts und mit Rücksicht auf den Normzweck möglich ist (ständige
Rechtsprechung;  vgl.  VerfGH  vom  30.9.2004  =  VerfGH  57,  113/127;  VerfGH  vom
16.12.2010 = BayVBl 2011, 300/302).

Der Gesetzgeber hat daher eben auch der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde gemäß Art.
31 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG die Befugnis zugestanden zu beurteilen, ob das Eigentum
*unzumutbar* durch das Reiten belastet wird und ein entsprechendes Reitverbot
auszusprechen. Hierbei kann sie auch die Überlegungen des Gerichts hinsichtlich
der Rechtssicherheit berücksichtigen.


Fortsetzung folgt ... (nachher)


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. August 2020)

Fortsetzung ...

Es ist aber schon der Begriff des „geeigneten Weges“, wie ihn der Bayerische
Verwaltungsgerichtshof angenommen hat, unter Berücksichtigung des Ziels der
gesetzlichen Regelung (sh. 1.7), des Zusammenhangs mit anderen Vorschriften
(z. B. Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 1 oder auch Art. 37 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG) und der
Entstehungsgeschichte des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes nicht als
Konkretisierung immanenter Schranken des Grundrechts zu erkennen. Dieses
Normverständnis steht ersichtlich nicht im Einklang mit dem Wortlaut der
Bestimmung und seiner semantischen Bedeutung und widerspricht daher auch dem
Gesetzeszweck.  Hierzu sei auch auf die Verwendung der Begriffe in § 12 des
sächsischen Waldgesetzes hingewiesen, wo in Abs. 1 Satz 2 ausgeführt wird, „Es
sollen daher genügend geeignete, möglichst zusammenhängende und an entsprechende
Wege auf Gemeindegebieten von Nachbargemeinden anschließende
Waldwege für das Reiten ausgewiesen werden.“ und in Abs. 2 „Erhebliche Schäden,
die durch das Reiten auf ausgewiesenen Waldwegen entstanden sind, ersetzt oder
beseitigt der Freistaat Sachsen nach seiner Wahl.“ Gerade der Regelungsgehalt des
Abs.  2, wonach ausdrücklich erhebliche Schäden durch das Reiten an geeigneten
Wegen in Betracht gezogen werden, zeigt deutlich, *dass sich die Eignung jeweils nur 
auf die Möglichkeit der Ausübung der genannten Erholungsform bezieht*, wie sie der
Bayerische Gesetzgeber so tatsächlich auch in Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 und Art. 37 Abs. 2 Satz 3 BayNatSchG verwendet.


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. August 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn die Reiter/ Pferde den Weg soweit aufreissen, dass man z.B. nicht mehr mit den Kinderrad vernünftig fahren kann. Noch zumutbar?


Fortsetzung ...

Die folgenden Ausführungen des Gerichts beziehen sich auf das Reiten - also auf die Auswirkungen von i.d.R. mindestens *575 kg* verteilt auf 4 kleine mit Eisen beschlagene Hufe auf den Untergrund - schon ohne die Dynamik des Reitens zu berücksichtigen. Gerne wird versucht diese Auswirkungen auch dem Radfahren zuzuschreiben. Die Auswirkungen des Radfahrens entsprechen aber nach wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen in etwa denen des Wanderns. Mehr dazu später.

Die  weiteren  Ausführungen  des  Gerichts  bestätigen  die  Schwierigkeit  der  Beurtei-
lung, ob unzumutbare Schäden durch Reiter zu erwarten sind: 
„Das die Eignung des Weges insgesamt recht positiv beurteilende Gutachten 
bezeichnet hingegen die Zeit von Mitte Oktober bis Anfang Dezember und dann 
wieder das späte Frühjahr hinsichtlich des nördlichen Wegabschnitts als 
"problematisch". Während dieser Zeiträume kurz vor Einbruch des Winters und nach 
Ende des Winters soll ein Reitbetrieb auch in dem Ausmaß, wie er sich bei Stattgabe 
der Klage auf dem B.-Weg entwickeln würde (maximal 15 Reiter, die häufig in 
Gruppen von je 6 bis 8 Reitern reiten), offensichtlich *mehr als nur oberflächliche 
Hufspuren* hinterlassen. Der Senat hat keinen Anlaß, dieser Beurteilung nicht zu 
folgen. Während der genannten Zeiträume sind nicht genügend befestigte Böden 
infolge häufiger Regenfälle oder des geschmolzenen Schnees bei Temperaturen 
über dem Gefrierpunkt erfahrungsgemäß häufig sehr aufgeweicht. Bei einem Weg, 
der wie der umstrittene im nördlichen Bereich nur aus zwei lediglich stellenweise 
durch Kiesaufschüttungen leicht befestigten Fahrspuren mit einem Mittelstreifen aus 
Gras besteht, würde daher sehr wohl die Gefahr bestehen, daß *ein Reitbetrieb tiefe, 
dauernde Hufeindrücke* hinterläßt; die Wegefläche würde dadurch im Laufe der Zeit 
aber holperig werden und möglicherweise ganz aufreißen. Insbesondere bei nasser 
Witterung würde ein solcher Weg schmutzig, ja grundlos sein und wäre für 
Fußgänger kaum mehr begehbar. Daß die Reiter durch ein "vernünftiges" Reiten, wie 
es der Sachverständige vorausgesetzt bzw. vorgeschlagen hat, bedacht wären, 
solche Schäden zu vermeiden, kann nicht immer erwartet werden. Der Senat sieht 
sich in dieser Annahme durch die Aussagen der Zeugen K. und G. bestätigt, die 
glaubhaft dargelegt haben, daß der Weg vor Einstellung des Reitbetriebs bei 
schlechtem Wetter - offenbar auch während des Sommerhalbjahrs – *durch *
*Hufabdrücke stets so beschädigt worden sei, daß die gröbsten Löcher mit Kies *
*hätten aufgefüllt werden müssen* bzw. daß der Weg dann immer "fürchterlich" ausge- 
schaut habe, so daß man oft nur mit Gummistiefeln habe gehen können. Nach 
Meinung des Gutachters A. soll der Weg dagegen während des Winters bei Schnee 
und Frost sehr gut zum Reiten geeignet sein. Erfahrungsgemäß sind aber auch im 
Januar und Februar im Alpenvorland längere Schnee- und Frostperioden nicht die 
Regel. Vielmehr wechseln auch in dieser Zeit Schnee- und Frostperioden vielfach mit 
Regen- und Tauperioden ab. Dazu erfolgen auch während des Winters gerade im 
Alpenvorland nicht selten Föhneinbrüche mit Warmluftzufuhr, die ebenfalls den 
Schnee auf freiem Gelände zum Schmelzen bringen und die Böden aufweichen. 
Insgesamt gesehen ist deshalb festzustellen, daß während der Zeitspanne, zu der 
ein Weidebetrieb nicht stattfindet, doch Witterungs- und Bodenverhältnisse 
überwiegen, *bei denen ein Reitbetrieb auf dem nördlichen Teil des umstrittenen 
Weges schwere und ohne Reparaturen dauerhafte Schäden hervorrufen würde.*  Bei 
allem Verständnis für das durch Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV eingeräumte Recht, in der freien Natur zu reiten, können einem Wegeeigentümer aber so schwerwiegende 
Schäden infolge eines Reitbetriebes nicht mehr zugemutet werden. Sie gingen über 
das im Rahmen der Sozialbindung des Eigentums gemäß Art. 14 Abs. 2 GG 
hinzunehmende Maß hinaus.“ 


Die Ausführungen des Gerichts machen schon deutlich, dass Fußabdrücke, wie Reifenspuren hier nicht gemeint sein können. 


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## franzam (23. August 2020)

Danke für Deine Ausführungen. Bei uns gilt eigentlich der Kompromiss, dass  die Reiter den (Gras)Streifen zwischen den Fahrspuren benutzen. Aber dann kann man ja nicht nebeneinander reiten und ratschen


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. August 2020)

Fortsetzung ...


In diesem Spannungsfeld zwischen dem Erholungsinteresse des Reiters und den
berechtigten Interessen des Eigentümers hat der Gesetzgeber die behördliche
Kompetenz und Kontrolle hier in Form des Art. 31 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG vorgesehen.
Beim Ausgleich der Interessen kann die Behörde auch die weiteren Überlegungen
des Gerichts berücksichtigen.

Hier ist leider noch einzuschieben, dass die ansonsten wirklich hervorragende 
bayerische Verwaltung im Bereich des naturschutzfachlichen Betretungsrechts nicht 
immer mit der ihr vom Gesetzgeber zugedachten fachlichen Kompetenz glänzt oder 
ihrer Kontrollfunktion nachkommt, sondern immer wieder mal Einzelinteressen zu 
Lasten der Erholungsuchenden nachgibt. 


„Daß die Reiter bzw. ihre Versicherung für die Behebung so schwerwiegender 
Schäden am Weg möglicherweise aufkommen müßten, kann nicht entscheidend 
sein. Auch der Umstand, daß ein durch den Reitbetrieb weitgehend "unwegsam" 
gewordener Weg den Beigeladenen wohl nicht ernsthaft hindern würde, ihn mit den 
heute üblichen landwirtschaftlichen Maschinen zur Anfahrt auf die anliegenden 
Felder zu benützen, oder daß das auf die Weide getriebene Jungvieh durch einen so 
schlechten Wegzustand nicht wesentlich behindert würde, spielt keine entscheidende 
Rolle. Der Weg würde jedenfalls für seine sonstigen Funktionen beeinträchtigt oder 
unbrauchbar gemacht werden. So ist zu berücksichtigen, daß der Beigeladene und 
seine Arbeitskräfte den Weg doch auch zu Fuß benutzen wollen und müssen. 
Darüber hinaus soll der Weg Spaziergängern, insbesondere aus dem anliegenden 
Altenheim, zur Erholung dienen. Nach Art. 22 Abs. 3 Satz 2 BayNatSchG (jetzt in § 
60 Abs. 1 BNatSchG geregelt) werden zwar durch die Ausübung des Rechts auf 
Naturgenuß - vorbehaltlich anderer Rechtsvorschriften – besondere 
Verkehrssicherungspflichten des betroffenen Grundeigentümers nicht begründet. Es 
wäre aber mit der durch Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BayNatSchG in verfassungskonformer 
Auslegung statuierten Rangfolge des Betretungs- und Benutzungsrechts schwer zu 
vereinbaren, wollte man den Reitern eine gerade zu Lasten der Fußgänger gehende 
*schwerwiegende Beschädigung* eines Privatwegs in der freien Natur ermöglichen. 
Solche Wege sind dann eben zum Reiten nicht geeignet. Außerdem spricht viel 
dafür, daß der Beigeladene einen Fußgängerverkehr auf dem streitigen Weg nicht 
etwa nur aufgrund des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV und der einschlägigen Vorschriften 
des V. Abschnitts des Bayer. Naturschutzgesetzes duldet; nach dem Eindruck, den 
der Senat anläßlich des Augenscheinstermins und der mündlichen Verhandlung 
gewonnen hat, besitzt der Beigeladene allenfalls eine vage Vorstellung vom Inhalt 
dieser Regelungen. Er dürfte vielmehr die Benützung dieses Weges durch 
Fußgänger, insbesondere durch die Bewohner des auf seinem Grund betriebenen 
Altenheims, zum Wandern und Erholen ausdrücklich widerruflich gestattet haben. 
Wohl nur deshalb hat er sich auch gehalten gesehen, über den im nördlichen 
Wegebereich verlaufenden Graben einen für die Fußgänger bestimmten Steg zu 
errichten. Ihm obliegt dann aber aus § 823 BGB heraus eine allgemeine 
Verkehrssicherungspflicht, die ihn bei Meidung von Haftungsfällen zwingt,  
den Weg bis zum Widerruf der Gestattung in einem fußgängergerechten Zustand zu 
halten. Da ihm das bei einem Reitbetrieb während der Winterzeit nicht möglich wäre, 
durfte der Beigeladene den B.-Weg während dieser Zeit als nicht geeignet im Sinne  
des Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG ansehen und ihn kraft seines Eigentums 
durch die Schranke am nördlichen Ende des Weges sowie durch die an 
verschiedenen anderen Stellen angebrachten Reitverbotsschilder sperren.“ 

Die anzustellenden Überlegungen sind jedenfalls derart komplex, dass der Gesetz-
geber letztlich die Entscheidung über eine Sperrung wegen möglicherweise
unzumutbarer Schäden durch einzelne Nutzergruppen *zu Recht weder dem
Eigentümer überlässt noch vom Erholungsuchenden erwartet.*

Es sei noch zu erwähnen, dass die Meidung von Haftungsfällen keinen zwingenden
Grund des Gemeinwohls darstellt und daher weder nach Art. 33 BayNatSchG noch
nach Art. 31 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG eine Sperrung begründen kann (vgl. Oliver
Hendrischk, Verkehrssicherungspflicht in Großschutzgebieten, 2003, S. 9,
herausgegeben vom Bundesamt für Naturschutz). So auch der Bundesgerichtshof in
seinem Urteil vom 02.10.2012, Az. VI ZR 311/11, RdNr. 22:
„Im Gegensatz zu jedem anderen Grundstückseigentümer sei es dem Waldbesitzer
aber verwehrt, seinen Verkehrssicherungspflichten dadurch nachzukommen, dass er
Besuchern den Zutritt zu seinen Flächen verwehre (BT-Drucks. 17/1220, S. 6; vgl.
dazu Gebhard, AFZ-Der Wald 17/2010, 44 f.).“

Für den Schutz vor Gefahren, die von einem Grundstück selbst ausgehen ist
entweder Art. 26 Abs. 1 Satz LStVG oder für öffentliche Verkehrsflächen § 45 Abs. 1
Satz 1 StVO einschlägig.

Allenfalls dürfte der Grundeigentümer oder sonstige Berechtigte Flächen wegen
bestehender Gefahren gemäß Art. 33 Nr. 3 BayNatSchG aus zwingenden Gründen
des Gemeinwohls kurzzeitig sperren (vgl. BayVGH, Urt. v. 21.11.2013, Az. 14  BV
13.487, Rd. 57).


Fortsetzung folgt ...
und dann geht`s um die Folgen des Urteils.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. August 2020)

4.   Auswirkungen des Urteils 

4.1   Rechtsklarheit, Rechtssicherheit und Rechtsfrieden 

Mit dem Urteil ist die dem Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz innewohnende Rechtsklar-
heit und Rechtssicherheit verloren gegangen und es steht mit seinen Ausführungen 
auch dem Rechtsfrieden direkt entgegen.  

Wie man den Begründungen zum Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz 1973 und zur 
Novelle 2011 entnehmen kann, ging es dem Gesetzgeber bei der näheren 
Konkretisierung des in Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV gewährleisteten Grundrechts auf 
Erholung in der freien Natur um Rechtssicherheit und Rechtsfrieden auch um Bürger- 
und  Anwenderfreundlichkeit. Daher sollte es dem einzelnen Erholungsuchenden 
*bereits aus dem Gesetz heraus* möglich sein, sich über Inhalt und Schranken seines 
Rechts zusammenfassend informieren zu können. Dies hatte der Bayerische 
Verwaltungsgerichtshof gänzlich außer Acht gelassen. 

Das Urteil des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs steht im Widerspruch zum 
Wortlaut und bricht mit der klaren Gesetzessystematik. Der Versuch die immanenten 
Schranken des Grundrechts auf Erholung in der Natur über die Begrifflichkeit der 
„geeigneten  Wege“ zu definieren führt seither zu widersprüchliche Aussagen in 
Veröffentlichungen von Behörden und in der Literatur und trägt zusätzlich zur 
allgemeinen Verunsicherung bei. Die Annahme unter dem Wörtchen „geeignet“ seien 
„alle Aspekte einer natur- und eigentumsverträglichen sowie sicheren Nutzung einschlossen“,
so der Kommentar „Bayerisches  Naturschutzgesetz“ Christian Tausch, 2007, RdNr. 4  
zu Art. 23 (jetzt Art. 28 BayNatSchG), setzt dem Unverständnis der Regelungen zur Erholung 
in freier Natur dabei die Krone auf.  

Nach den Ausführungen des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs seien Schilder 
oder andere Sperren, die der Eigentümer an einem ungeeigneten Weg anbringt, 
keine Einschränkungen eines an sich bestehenden Betretungsrechts. Für 
entsprechende Verbotsschilder, so der BayVGH, gelte auch nicht etwa die Regelung 
des Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 3 BayNatSchG; diese Regelung soll, wie der ganze Abs. 3, 
offensichtlich nur Verbotsschilder umfassen, mit denen ein an sich bestehendes 
Betretungsrecht aufgrund des Art. 33 BayNatSchG ausgeschlossen oder beschränkt 
wird. Entsprechende Sperren in der freien Natur dürften somit nicht mehr nur dann 
errichtet werden, wenn diese der unteren Naturschutzbehörde mindestens einen 
Monat vorher angezeigt würden (Art. 34 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BayNatSchG); sie wären damit 
der behördlichen Überprüfung auch erst einmal entzogen. 

Besonders schwerwiegend wirkt sich aus, dass entsprechende Verbotsschilder nicht 
einmal den Erfordernissen des Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 3 BayNatSchG entsprechen 
müssten. Der Gesetzgeber hatte aber eigens mit Art. 27 Absatz 3 BayNatSchG die 
zentrale Bestimmung darüber, in welcher Weise der Eigentümer privatrechtlich 
wirksam die Ausübung des Betretungsrechts beschränken kann, installiert. 

Unbeachtlich sind nach Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2 BayNatSchG solche Sperrschilder, auf 
denen kein Grund angegeben ist, der nach diesem oder einem anderen Gesetz eine 
Absperrung rechtfertigt. Da aus Gründen der Rechtssicherheit und zur Wahrung des 
Rechtsfriedens Einschränkungen des Betretungsrechts, die der Grundstücks-
eigentümer in allgemein erkennbarer Weise verfügt hat, grundsätzlich wirksam sein 
müssen und die Ausübung des Betretungsrechts unzulässig machen, muss es dem 
Erholungsuchenden selbstredend möglich sein zu erkennen, ob eine Beschilderung 
nach Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2 BayNatSchG unwirksam ist oder beachtet werden muss. 

Die vom Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshof als zulässig erachteten Sperrschilder 
bei „ungeeigneten Wegen“, die die Anforderungen des Art. 27 Abs. 2 Satz 3
BayNatSchG nicht erfüllen müssten, stehen der Rechtssicherheit und der Wahrung 
des Rechtsfriedens direkt entgegen und widersprechen damit dem Willen des 
Gesetzgebers. Es ist kaum zu erwarten, dass Erholungssuchende die Wirksamkeit 
eines solchen Schildes anerkennen werden, wenn ihnen die Regelung des Art. 27 
Abs. 2 Satz 3 BayNatSchG bekannt ist. Es ist auch kaum ersichtlich, wie Erholung-
suchende entsprechende wirksame Schilder dann noch von unbeachtlichen unter-
scheiden können sollen. 

Dabei  hatte  der  Bayerische  Gesetzgeber mit dem Inkrafttreten des Bayerischen 
Naturschutzgesetzes am 01.08.1973 in sich schlüssige Regelungen zum Betretungs-
recht geschaffen, die durch ihre Systematik bürger- und anwenderfreundlich sind, 
sowie für Rechtssicherheit und Rechtsfrieden sorgten. Dies würdigte auch die 
Bayerische Staatsregierung in ihrer Begründung zum Bayerischen Naturschutz-
gesetz 2011 vom 06.10.2010 (Drucksache 16/5872) zu Art. 26 ausdrücklich: 

„Dieser Abschnitt hat sich seit seiner Einführung 1973 bewährt und war Vorbild für 
zahlreiche Naturschutzgesetze anderer Länder. Die Regelungen befrieden auf der 
einen Seite Konflikte zwischen Erholungsuchenden untereinander sowie auch im 
Verhältnis zu Grundeigentümern und gewährleisten auf der anderen Seite einen 
pfleglichen Umgang mit der Natur.“ 

In Konkretisierung und teilweise auch in Erweiterung des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV 
garantiert es auf der einen Seite jedermann ein Betretungsrecht der freien Natur und 
auf der anderen Seite konkretisiert es auch die verfassungsimmanenten Schranken 
des Grundrechts durch klare Tatbestände, für deren Prüfung gegebenenfalls ein 
behördliches Verwaltungsverfahren vorgesehen ist. 

In der Fassung der Novelle 1982, wie es der BayVGH anzuwenden hatte, war sowohl 
das Bundeswaldgesetz vom 2. Mai 1975 als auch die Entscheidung des Bayerischen 
Verfassungsgerichtshofs vom 16. Juni 1975 (GVBI S.203) umgesetzt und damit die 
*Fehleinschätzung des Gesetzgebers* bezüglich des Reitens korrigiert, so dass alle 
Rechte, Pflichten und Befugnisse zur Erholung in freier Natur abschließend, 
verfassungskonform und insbesondere ohne Regelungslücken gesetzlich geregelt 
waren.  

Der Gesetzgeber hatte den „geeigneten Weg“, wie ihn der Bayerische 
Verwaltungsgerichtshof mit seinem Urteil vom 17. Januar 1983 prägte, schlicht nicht 
mit dieser Bedeutung in das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz aufgenommen. Das 
Gesetz enthält daher, selbst nach der „Klarstellung“ durch die Gesetzesänderung 
1998 in Art. 30 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BayNatSchG, auch keine Definition, was unter einem 
„geeigneten Weg“ zu verstehen sei oder eine Regelung wer über die „Eignung“ von 
Wegen zu befinden hätte. 

Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## franzam (26. August 2020)

Alles schön und gut, aber ich tue mich unheimlich schwer juristische Texte zu lesenm, bzw. zu verstehen. Für mich und wahrscheinlich auch andere wäre noch ein Aufbereitung für das einfache Volk sehr erleichternd.
Wenn ich das ganze Juristische oben richtig interpretiere, hat der Grundstückseigentümer eigentlich gar keine Rechte, oder?

Zudem ist es halt wirklich so, dass sich die Verhältnisse seit 1973 sehr geändert haben und sich das Freizeitverhalten/ aufkommen auch nicht unbedingt positiv für die Natur entwickelt hat...


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. August 2020)

Wer demnächst einen Bußgeldbescheid bekommt oder Post von einem Anwalt, könnte vielleicht froh sein irgendwo etwas zu finden, das ihm möglicher Weise weiterhilft.

Natürlich hat der Eigentümer Rechte, das steht im Gesetz und auch hier im Text. Aber es funktioniert halt zu Recht nicht so supereinfach, wie sich das manche wünschen. Auch der Eigentümer hat sich an das Gesetz zu halten und Verfahren einzuhalten. Genauso wie der Erholungsuchende nicht einfach rechtswidrige Sperrungen ignorieren darf - Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2 BayNatSchG, sondern entsprechende Anträge bei der Naturschutzbehörde stellen muss. Das ist alles äußerst vernünftig und fair geregelt und es ist äußerst schade, dass von dem Geist, von dem der Gesetzgeber 1973 beseelt war, dieses Gesetz zu erlassen, heute selbst bei denen, die damals als Abgeordnete dabei waren, nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben ist.

Natürlich haben die Leute heute mehr Freizeit als früher. Das ist aber seit dem es das Gesetz gibt immer schon ein Argument gewesen. Gerade jetzt, wo Ferien sind, wegen Corona viele Urlauber und Naherholer im Bayerns freier Natur unterwegs sind, zeigt sich doch wie erstaunlich wenig - gerade zu inexistent - zum einen Konflikte unter den Erholungsuchenden selbst sind, dass es nur ganz krasse Einzelfälle gibt, in denen Eigentümer tatsächlich Beeinträchtigungen durch Erholungsuchende erleben und letztlich stellt auch für die Natur weniger der Erholungsuchende ein Problem dar, sondern vielmehr der Flächenverbrauch und die Zerstörung von Lebensräumen an anderer Stelle - überall im Land.
Da ist die Erholungsnutzung willkommene Ablenkung und Feigenblatt.

Selbstverständlich ist die aktuelle Situation eine Herausforderung, die allerdings mit den geltenden gesetzlichen Regelungen in Bayern momentan sehr gut gemeistert wird. Es gibt aber auch Gruppen, die die Gelegeheit gerne nutzen würden, Änderungen in ihrem Sinne durchzusetzen, wobei der Naturschutz hier gerne vorgeschoben wird. Es ist absehbar, dass dies dann tatsächlich zu Konflikten führen wird, die wir so in Bayern noch nicht erlebt haben.


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. August 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenn ich das ganze Juristische oben richtig interpretiere, hat der Grundstückseigentümer eigentlich gar keine Rechte, oder?


Der folgende Abschnitt passt genau auf die Frage und auch auf den vorheringen Beitrag.

4.2   Einzug des „geeigneten Weges“ in die bayerische Gesetzgebung

Die Regelung des Art. 30 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BayNatSchG „Land- und forstwirtschaftlich
genutzte Flächen“ konkretisiert die immanente Schranke der Eigentümerverträg-
lichkeit und enthält seit der Novelle 1982 aus der Umsetzung des Bundeswald-
gesetzes ein gesetzliches Wegegebot für das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Kranken-
fahrstühlen und das Reiten im Wald.

Nachdem die Fehlinterpretation des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs seither
den Begriff des „geeigneten Weges“ prägt und sich dieses Missverständnis in der
Folge vor allem in der Literatur, aber auch in der Rechtsprechung hielt, fand er zur
„Klarstellung“ auch Einzug in die bayerische Gesetzgebung. Im Zuge der
Novellierung 1998 wurde im Interesse der Landwirte und Waldbesitzer
(Plenarprotokoll Nr. 102 vom 24.03.1998 – Drucksache 13/10535 – Erste Lesung)
das unbefugte Reiten und Fahren mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft auf „ungeeigneten
Wegen“ mit Bußgeld bewährt (Art. 57 Abs. 4 Nr. 2 BayNatSchG) und griff damit Art.
28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 auf. Danach sei das Radfahren und Reiten auf geeigneten
Privatwegen in der freien Natur erlaubt. Sofern diese Wege zum Fahren oder Reiten
nicht geeignet seien und auch keine Zustimmung des Eigentümers vorliege, dürften
sie nicht benutzt  werden  (Gesetzentwurf  13/10535  vom  17.03.1998  zu  Nr.  42  (Art.
52) Buchstabe d) Doppelbuchstaben aa) und bb)).

Zudem wurde auf Anregung der Abgeordneten Stewens in Art. 30 Abs. 2 Satz 1 vor
dem Wort „Wegen“ das Wort „geeigneten“ eingefügt. Der Aussprache hierzu im
Ausschuss für Landesentwicklung und Umweltfragen (Ausschussprotokoll Nr. 74 des
LU vom 07.05.1998 zu Artikel 25) ist zu entnehmen, dass man aufgrund der
Annahme ein Betretungsrecht bestünde wegen der Begrifflichkeit des „geeigneten
Weges“ auf „ungeeigneten Wegen“ ohnehin nicht den Regelungsgehalt des
geltenden Rechts überhaupt nicht mehr erfasst hatte und sich der Bedeutung des
Grundrechts auf Erholung in freier Natur nicht mehr bewusst war. Ministerialrat Dr.
Wiest hielt „diese Änderung nicht für erforderlich, sehe doch schon Art. 28 Abs. 1 des
geltenden Rechts vor, daß nur auf geeigneten Wegen geritten werden dürfe. Diese
Vorschrift werde auch künftig bußgeldbewährt sein.“ Berichterstatter Göppel meinte
„angesichts der schlechten Erfahrungen mit Personen, die unter Berufung auf Art. 30
des geltenden Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes *auf frisch aufgeschütteten Wald-
wegen ritten und so manchen Schaden anrichteten*, sei die eben beantragte
Klarstellung sogar geboten.“

Bemerkenswert ist die Annahme, dass in Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG über die
Begrifflichkeit des „geeigneten Weges“ bereits eine, über das 1982 aus dem
Bundeswaldgesetz in Art. 30 BayNatSchG übernommene Wegegebot hinaus-
gehende, Grundrechtseinschränkung gesetzlich verankert sein solle. Da es durch die
Fehlinterpretation des Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG und der Annahme eines
gesetzlichen Verbotes deutlich leichter und einfacher scheint das Grundrecht auf
Erholung in freien Natur einzuschränken, wird verkannt, dass das Gesetz zum
Schutz des Eigentums, auch bezüglich des als Beispiel genannten frisch
aufgeschütteten Weges, bereits verfassungskonforme Regelungen zur
Konkretisierung der Eigentümerverträglichkeit enthält. So haben die Väter des
Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes zum einen in Art. 33 Nr. 3 bzw. Art. 31 Abs. 1
BayNatSchG vorgesehen, dass aus zwingenden Gründen des Gemeinwohls,
worunter auch der Schutz des Eigentums vor Schäden fällt, Wege kurzzeitig - bis
sich, um beim genannten Beispiel zu bleiben, der Weg gesetzt hat - gesperrt werden
können. Diese Regelungen dienen auch der Rechtssicherheit. Darüber hinaus sind
entsprechende Schäden durch Erholungsuchende allerdings immer schon nach Art.
57 Abs. 2 Satz 1 Buchstabe a) BayNatSchG bußgeldbewährt, ohne dass es eines
gesetzlichen Verbotes oder einer Sperrung durch den Eigentümer bedurfte.

Seit 2005 findet sich die Formulierung mit der Aufnahme des redundanten Absatz 3
in Art. 13 Bayerisches Waldgesetz wieder.

Zu denken geben sollte auch, dass die Fehlinterpretation über „geeignete  Wege“
schon in Gesetzen anderer Bundesländer zu finden ist. In Sachsen-Anhalt wurde
dieser Irrtum allerdings mit der Novellierung des Landeswaldgesetzes vom 25.
Februar 2016 wieder behoben.

*Interessant in dem Zusammenhang ist auch, dass sich ohne objektiv 
nachvollziehbaren Grund die Rechtsauffassung innerhalb des Ministeriums innerhalb 
weniger Jahre grundlegeng  geändert  hatte.* In der Kleinen Schrift 11/95 der
Internationalen Alpenschutzkommission CIPRA Trendsportarten in den Alpen
"Konflikte, rechtliche Reglementierungen, Lösungen" von Jan Lorch verweist der
Autor auf eine schriftliche Stellungnahme des Dr. Wiest vom 24.11.1993, sowie auf
eine Pressemitteilung des Bayerischen Umweltministeriums vom 30.09.1986 und
führt dort aus, dass "dieses sehr weit gehende Recht aber durch Rechtsverordnung
oder Einzelfallanordnung seitens der Naturschutzbehörde, "zur  Regelung  des
Erholungsverkehrs" oder aus "Gründen des Naturschutzes", eingeschränkt werde.

Dies kann dann der Fall sein, wenn es zu unüberbrückbaren Konflikten zwischen
Wanderern und Mountainbikern kommt oder MTB-Sportler zu eindeutigen
Belastungen der Landschaft beitragen.“ Während also das *Bayerische 
Umweltministerium* 1986 und 1993 die Rechtslage zum Betretungsrecht noch korrekt 
wiedergibt, meint es während des Gesetzgebungsverfahren zur Novellierung des 
Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes 1998 plötzlich, von der erkannten Systematik des 
Gesetzes abweichend, ein gesetzliches Verbot in Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG erkannt 
zu haben.


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. August 2020)

4.3  Interpretationen der Rechtslage zum „geeigneten Weg“

4.3.1 Erholungsuchende

Obwohl der Regelungsgehalt des Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG in der Literatur kaum
mehr korrekt wiedergegeben wird, erschließt sich seine wahre Bedeutung dem
juristisch unvoreingenommenen Bürger sofort.

Hingegen ist ihm im Hinblick auf die Fassung des Art. 30 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BayNatSchG
von 1998 nicht klar, was die über das Wegegebot hinausgehende Einschränkung
des Betretungsrecht auf „nur geeigneten Wegen“ nun genau bedeuten soll.


4.3.2 VG Regensburg, Urteil vom 26.01.1999, Az. RO 11 K 97.1188 

Unmittelbar nach der Novellierung des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes 1998 hatte
das VG Regensburg sich mit der neuen Formulierung auseinanderzusetzen:
Was das Reiten im Wald betrifft, enthält Art. 30 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG in der ab 
1.9.1998 geltenden und für die vorliegende Verpflichtungsklage maßgeblichen 
Fassung nun ebenfalls die (klarstellende) Formulierung, daß das Reiten nur auf  
Straßen und „geeigneten“ Wegen zulässig ist.  

So richtig klar schien dem VG Regensburg die Bedeutung der neuen Formulierung
zunächst allerdings nicht: 
Das Gesetz selbst enthält keine Regelung darüber, was unter der Eignung eines 
Weges zum Reiten zu verstehen ist. Nach Meinung der Kammer kann die Eignung 
aus zwei Gründen fehlen: Ein starker Erholungsverkehr z.B. von Fußgängern, denen 
nach Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BayNatSchG der Vorrang gebührt, kann aus Gründen der 
Sicherheit den Weg für Reiter ungeeignet machen. Dann kann die 
Naturschutzbehörde nach Art. 31 BayNatSchG das Reiten verbieten oder 
beschränken. 
Ferner kann der bauliche Zustand einer Straße bzw. eines Weges unzulänglich sein 
und ihn zum Reiten als ungeeignet erscheinen lassen. Dieser Fall ist in Art. 30 Abs. 2 
BayNatSchG gemeint.  

Das VG Regensburg erkennt, dass das Gesetz keine Regelungen darüber enthält,
was unter einem „geeigneten  Weg“ zu verstehen sei. Es erkennt auch, dass
hinsichtlich der Gemeinverträglichkeit in Art. 31 BayNatSchG bereits eine Regelung
besteht, wonach die Naturschutzbehörde das Reiten zur Regelung des
Erholungsverkehrs unterbinden oder beschränken kann und schließt deshalb diese
Möglichkeit vom Anwendungsbereich des Art. 30 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG aus.

Den Regelungsgehalt der „geeigneten Wege“ in Art. 30 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG sieht es
daher ausschließlich im Vermeiden unzumutbarer Schäden im Sinne der
Eigentümerverträglichkeit.


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (29. August 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Zudem ist es halt wirklich so, dass sich die Verhältnisse seit 1973 sehr geändert haben und sich das Freizeitverhalten/ aufkommen auch nicht unbedingt positiv für die Natur entwickelt hat...





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Natürlich haben die Leute heute mehr Freizeit als früher. Das ist aber seit dem es das Gesetz gibt immer schon ein Argument gewesen.



Ja, auch schon 1984 im BR:
"Menschenmassen in den bayerischen Bergen: Neu ist dieser Andrang nicht. *"Bergauf-Bergab"* wiederholt einen Film von 1984 über die Probleme, die damit verbunden sind. Die Parallelen zwischen damals und heute sind verblüffend!"


----------



## franzam (29. August 2020)

tja, die Menschheit ändert sich nicht


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. August 2020)

Für diejenigen, die hier später anlassbezogen vorbei kommen, habe ich die derzeit gültige Bekanntmachung zur "Erholung in freier Natur" angefügt, da dort die Rechtslage zum Mountainbiken auch vom zuständigen Ministerium noch weitestgehend korrekt dargestellt wird.

4.3.3 Bayerische Staatsministerien

Die Bayerischen Staatsministerien vertreten bei der Interpretation der Bedeutung von
„geeigneten Wegen“ im Sinne des Art. 30 Abs. 2 BV vielfältige Meinungen.


4.3.3.1  Bayerisches  Staatsministerium  für  Landesentwicklung  und  Umweltfragen
   (1976)

Durch die in der Novelle 1998 enthaltenden „Klarstellungen“ wollte der Gesetzgeber
kein neues Recht schaffen. *Zum wohl letzten Mal* in der Literatur wird bereits unter
Berücksichtigung der erst in der Novelle 1982 umgesetzten Vorgaben des
Bundeswaldgesetzes vom 02.05.1975, sowie des Beschlusses des Bayerischen
Verfassungsgerichtshofs vom 16.06.1975 zum Reiten *die Rechtslage in Bayern 
umfassend und weitestgehend korrekt* in der nach wie vor gültigen Bekanntmachung
des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Landesentwicklung und Umweltfragen zum
Vollzug des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes (BayNatSchG); V. Abschnitt
"Erholung in der freien Natur" vom 30.07.1976 Az.: 7020 - V2/2a - 10  353 
*dargestellt.* Dass sie weiterhin Gültigkeit besitzt ist daher konsequent (Fortgeltung ab
01.01.2016 gem. VwVWBek v. 31. 5. 2016 (AllMBl. S. 1555)). 

Diese Bekanntmachung beschäftigt sich ausgiebig auf insgesamt 23 Seiten mit dem
Betretungsrecht in Bayern. Von besonderem Interesse ist aber, dass das Ministerium
weder die Notwendigkeit gesehen hatte einen Wegebegriff zu definieren oder gar
die „geeigneten Wege“ darin behandelt. Dabei hatte es sicher eine klare Vorstellung
davon, welche Arten von Wegen in der Natur vorkommen.

Obwohl sich die Bekanntmachung auf insgesamt 23 Seiten umfassend mit dem
Betretungsrecht auseinandersetzt, wird dabei lediglich in Nr. I  4.2.1 erwähnt, dass
zum Befahren „Voraussetzung ist, dass sich die Wege zum Befahren mit den 
genannten Fahrzeugen eignen.“

Privatwege dürfen zum Zwecke der Erholung zu Fuß betreten und mit Fahrzeugen 
ohne Motorkraft sowie mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Elektromotor befahren werden. 
Hierunter fällt vor allem das Rad fahren, aber auch das Fahren mit Gespannen und 
bespannten Schlitten. Voraussetzung ist, dass sich die Wege zum Befahren mit den 
genannten Fahrzeugen eignen. 

Eine darüber hinausgehende Auseinandersetzung mit der Eignung von Wegen
erfolgt der Systematik des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetze (Art. 27 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG)
folgend dort nicht. Ausführlich mit den Grenzen des Betretungsrechts beschäftigt sich
die Bekanntmachung dann unter Nr. II.

*Dort findet sich statt der "geeigneten Wege" dann eine einfache im Gesetz 
nachvollziehbare Schilderung der Rechtslage: *

Nr. 4.3.2 
... umfasst Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 der Bayerischen Verfassung bei einer 
gegenwartsbezogenen Verfassungsinterpretation auch das Reiten auf Privatwegen 
und Flächen in der freien Natur zu Erholungszwecken. Damit fällt auch das Reiten, 
soweit  es  zu  Erholungszwecken ausgeübt wird, unter das allgemeine 
Betretungsrecht nach Art. 27 ff. Es unterliegt nunmehr nur den für alle Arten des 
Betretungsrechts geltenden Beschränkungen; insoweit wird vor allem auf die Art. 27, 
30, 31 und 33 hingewiesen. Das bedeutet, dass das Reiten – soweit nicht eine 
gesetzliche (z. B. nach Art. 30) oder behördliche Beschränkung (z. B. zur Regelung 
des Erholungsverkehrs nach Art. 31) besteht – *solange erlaubt ist*, als nicht der 
Eigentümer den Weg oder die Fläche nach Art. 27 Abs. 3, Art. 33, 34 für Reiter 
*gesperrt hat* (z. B. bei unzumutbarer Eigentumsschädigung vgl. Nr. II). 

Da dem Eigentümer gemäß Art. 33 BayNatSchG allerdings nur erlaubt ist Flächen
bzw. Wege für die Allgemeinheit, nicht aber für einzelne Erholungsarten zu sperren,
findet sich hier in der Bekanntmachung vom 30.06.1976 eine kleine Abweichung zur
geltenden Rechtslage, die darauf beruht, dass der Gesetzgeber diesen Punkt aus
der Entscheidung des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichts vom 16.06.1975 nicht in der
Novelle 1982 umgesetzt hatte. Eine Sperrung hätte nach Art. 31 durch die
Naturschutzbehörden (evtl. auf Antrag) zu erfolgen. *Dennoch vermittelt dieser Absatz 
eine seither nicht mehr erreichte Rechtssicherheit. *


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. August 2020)

4.3.3.2 Bayerisches Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Gesundheit (2011) 

Antwort vom 02.08.2011 zur Schriftlichen Anfrage des Abgeordneten Günther 
Felbinger vom 27.06.2011 (Drucksache 16/9467) was unter dem Begriff „geeigneter 
Weg“ zu verstehen sei: 

Der Begriff des „geeigneten Weges“ ist gesetzlich nicht definiert. Allerdings sind zwei 
Fälle denkbar, die einen Weg als ungeeignet erscheinen lassen: … 

Dass es selbst dem Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Gesundheit, im  
Einvernehmen mit dem Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirt-
schaft und Forsten, nicht möglich war eine klare und praxisgerechte Antwort zu 
geben, was unter dem Begriff „geeigneter Weg“ zu verstehen sei, zeigt deutlich, dass 
dieser, vom Gesetzgeber gar nicht gewollte Ansatz, ungeeignet ist Rechtssicherheit 
zu vermitteln. Wie soll es da der Erholungsuchende können?

Die zwei Fälle laut Ministerium denkbaren Fälle im Einzelnen: 

1. Zum einen kann ein starker Erholungsverkehr (z. B. von Fußgängern, denen nach 
Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BayNatSchG der Vorrang gebührt) aus Gründen der 
Sicherheit den Weg etwa für Radfahrer oder Reiter ungeeignet werden lassen. Die 
unteren bzw. die höheren Naturschutzbehörden sind in diesem Fall ermächtigt, 
den Erholungsverkehr im erforderlichen Umfang durch Einzelanordnung bzw. 
durch Rechtsverordnung zu regeln. 

2. Der bauliche Zustand eines Privatweges muss zum anderen so beschaffen sein, 
dass das Radfahren, Reiten etc. ohne Weiteres möglich ist. Dabei kommt es nach 
Auffassung des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofes nicht auf die gerade 
bestehenden, einem steten Wechsel unterworfenen Witterungs- und 
Bodenverhältnisse an. Ausschlaggebend ist die Beschaffenheit der Wegfläche, 
wie sie durchschnittlich oder wenigstens überwiegend während bestimmter 
Jahreszeiten besteht. 

Hier greift das Ministerium auf den Kommentar Engelhard/Brenner/Fischer-
Hüftle/Egner/Meßerschmidt, Naturschutzrecht in Bayern, § 28, RdNr. 7) zurück, 
wobei sich die Kommentierung offensichtlich am Urteil des VG Regensburg zum 
*Reiten* (sh. 4.3.2), ohne jedoch die Quelle anzugeben, anlehnt, aber nun auch 
*Radfahrer ohne nähere Begründung gleichlautend mit einbezieht. * 

Während sowohl der Kommentar als auch das VG Regensburg den ersten Fall 
deutlich wieder ausschließen, lässt das Ministerium, obwohl es noch auf die 
Befugnisse der Naturschutzbehörden zur Regelung des Erholungsverkehrs hinweist, 
in seiner Antwort auch diesen Fall für die Annahme „ungeeigneter Wege“ gelten. 
Zudem verweist es in seiner Antwort auf seine Internetseite (sh. Nr. 4.3.3.4) und die 
des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten (sh. 
Nr. 4.3.3.3): 

Weiterführende Informationen zum Radfahren finden Sie auf den Internetseiten des 
Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Umwelt und Gesundheit unter 
http://www.stmug.bayern.de/umwelt/naturschutz/freizeit/radeln_recht.htm und zum 
Radfahren im Wald auf der Homepage des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für 
Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten unter http://www.forst.bayern.de/funktionen-des-waldes/sozialfunktionen/erholung/27007/index.php. 


Mit den verlinkten Seiten geht es dann weiter. 
Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## wastis (1. September 2020)

Heute in der Zeitung









						„Ich darf das, ich komme aus München“: Landwirte berichten von verstörenden Szenen mit total respektlosen Radlern
					

Landwirte aus Bad Tölz-Wolfratshausen sind genervt: Immer wieder kommt es zu Konflikten mit Radfahrern aus München, die querfeldein fahren.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## PikayHoSo (1. September 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Heute in der Zeitung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da noch mal eine Frage an den Experten @Sun on Tour:
Meine Auffassung war - Feldwege, auch die als Privat gekennzeichnet sind,dürfen über das allg. Betreuungsrecht genutzt werden? Weidefläche ist NoGo - denke da sind wir uns einig, aber irgendwie wird das alles grade in einen Topf geworfen und gut durch gemixed ....


----------



## Sun on Tour (1. September 2020)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Meine Auffassung war - Feldwege, auch die als Privat gekennzeichnet sind, dürfen über das allg. Betretungsrecht genutzt werden?


Das ist das Wesen des Betretungsrechts. Das wird aber nicht von jedem gern gesehen.


PikayHoSo schrieb:


> irgendwie wird das alles grade in einen Topf geworfen und gut durch gemixed ....


Wenn man die Presse der letzten Jahre verfolgt, fällt noch mehr auf ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (1. September 2020)

4.3.3.3 Bayerisches Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten

Sehr häufig wird in der öffentlichen Diskussion, wo das Reiten oder Radfahren
erlaubt sei, auf die Internetseite „Erholung und Freizeit im Wald“
(http://www.stmelf.bayern.de/wald/waldfunktionen/erholung) des Bayerischen
Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten verwiesen. Die Seite
verdeutlicht das Dilemma um den „geeigneten Weg“. Unter der Rubrik „Wo darf man
reiten?“ führt es zunächst aus, dass die Eignung des Weges entscheidend sei. „Die
Rechtsprechung *hat es dem Waldbesitzer zugestanden, diese Einschätzung* (unter
Aufsicht der Naturschutzbehörden) zu treffen.“ Das Verfahren nach Art. 34
BayNatSchG, wonach die Behörde das Vorliegen der Voraussetzungen des Art. 33
BayNatSchG zu prüfen hat, ist aber wohl nicht gemeint.

Anschließend wird in Anlehnung an das Urteil erläutert unter welchen Umständen ein
Weg als ungeeignet zu betrachten sei. Es befremdet jedenfalls, dass das Ministerium 
die Frage „wo darf man reiten?“ bezüglich der Wege ausschließlich auf die 
Einschätzung des Waldbesitzers stützt.

Anders hingegen bei der Frage „wo darf man nicht reiten?“. Neben dem gesetzlichen
Wegegebot heißt es hier plötzlich: „Grundsätzlich nicht geeignet zum Reiten sind
Pfade, Steige oder ähnliche schmale Fußwege.“ Der Gesetzgeber hatte bei der
Novelle 1998, wie das gegenständliche Urteil auch, lediglich den Schutz des
Eigentums vor Augen und hier postuliert das Ministerium nun aus der Formulierung
des „geeigneten Weges“ ein darüber hinausreichendes gesetzliches Verbot. Dabei
findet sich sowohl im Gesetz als auch der o.g. Bekanntmachung hierfür keine
Grundlage.

Des Weiteren führt es wieder korrekt aus: “In besonderen Fällen kann das Reiten in
der freien Natur durch Einzelanordnungen und Rechtsverordnungen (Art. 26 Abs. 2
BayNatSchG) oder durch Schutzgebietsverordnungen (z.B. Naturschutzgebiete,
Wildschutzgebiete) auf bestimmte Wege und Flächen eingeschränkt oder nur zu
bestimmten Zeiten gestattet werden. Ob solche Vorschriften bestehen, kann man
beim zuständigen Landratsamt erfahren.“ Völlig fehlt hier allerdings eine Aussage zu
Sperrungen durch den Waldbesitzer.

Besonders drastisch fallen allerdings die Erklärungen zum Radfahren aus, wo man
kaum mehr zwischen geltender Rechtslage und Fiktion durch das Ministerium zu
unterscheiden vermag. Neben Ausführungen zum gesetzlichen Wegegebot, zum
Straßenverkehrsrecht und den Möglichkeiten der Naturschutzbehörden gemäß Art.
31 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG das Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer einzuschränken, nutzt das
Ministerium den „geeigneten Weg“ noch, um eine ganze Reihe weiterer „gesetzlicher“
Verbote zu postulieren: 
...


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Pintie (1. September 2020)

@Sun on Tour 
Ich finde das ja toll was du schreibst und es ist sehr interessant. Aber meinst du nicht das es besser wäre wenn du das als Buch veröffentlichst ? oder pdf ? oder als Adventskalender mit 24 Folgen ?

So lange Texte hier im Forum lesen ist etwas mühsam und man verliert den Überblick.

Und so langsam reicht das für eine print ausgabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanbov (1. September 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Heute in der Zeitung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wanderer machen sowas ja niiiiiiiieeeeee...... 
Langsam aber Sicher geht mir der Merkur mit seiner Anti-MTB Einstellung gewaltig auf den Zeiger.


----------



## PikayHoSo (1. September 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Langsam aber Sicher ....


erst langsam???????


----------



## franzam (1. September 2020)

Vieles was vom StMELF kommt ist Mist, Wenn ich das nur an die Fachinformationen zur Wegepflege denke. Da könnte man eindeutig die Lobbyarbeit eines Herstellers für Wegepflegegeräte hineininterpretieren.


			https://www.lwf.bayern.de/mam/cms04/service/dateien/a50_wegepflege_mit_dem_r2_geraet.pdf
		


und dann soll das noch 3x jährlich gemacht werden



			https://ausschreibungen-deutschland.de/644900_R2-Wegepflege_am_FB_Fichtelberg__Start_172020Referenznummer_der_Bekanntmachung_2020_Regensburg
		


Wenn ich regelmäßig sehe wie die Wege so kaputt gepflegt werden, dass man nicht mal mehr mit dem MTB Spaß hat, krieg ich einen richtig dicken Hals.

Wir regen uns hier über die Juristen auf - dabei versucht der Forst schon lange mit technischen Mitteln die Besucher raus zu ekeln


----------



## franzam (1. September 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Wanderer machen sowas ja niiiiiiiieeeeee......
> Langsam aber Sicher geht mir der Merkur mit seiner Anti-MTB Einstellung gewaltig auf den Zeiger.


Wenn Du den ganzen Tag draußen arbeitest, wirst du feststellen, dass der Bericht vom Merkur leider oft Realität ist...
Die Leute werden allgemein immer egoistischer. Es zählt für viele nur " Ich und jetzt"


----------



## vanbov (1. September 2020)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> erst langsam???????


Bin ja noch Jung....


----------



## Felger (2. September 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Besonders drastisch fallen allerdings die Erklärungen zum Radfahren aus, wo man
> kaum mehr zwischen geltender Rechtslage und Fiktion durch das Ministerium zu
> ...



kann man so etwas mit Begründung eigentlich nicht berichtigen lassen? Die Informationen vom Ministerium sind ja falsch - dienen aber vielen als Legitimierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (2. September 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Die Leute werden allgemein immer egoistischer. Es zählt für viele nur " Ich und jetzt"


Daran gilt es zu arbeiten.
Als Mountainbiker müssen wir immer auch die berechtigten Belange der anderen Beteiligten und der Natur im Blick haben und berücksichtigen. So kommt man zu vernünftigen Ergebnissen. Zufällig ist das auch die "Rechtslage in Bayern". Wenn man die Zeitungsberichte der letzten Zeit verfolgt, sind derzeit Akteure auf allen Seiten auf maximale Durchsetzung ihrer Interessen aus, auch über das hinaus was berechtig ist.

Darum mache hier jetzt mal ganz eigennützig Werbung (verdiene aber nichts daran) hierfür:

Dieses Schild gibt die Rechtslage in Bayern wieder und hilft von vornherein Klarheit darüber zu verschaffen - die Regeln richten sich an die Mountainbiker - (das Schild ist ja auch von der DIMB), letztlich gelten sie bis auf das Wegegebot natürlich auch für die Wanderer):




Der Mountainbiker wird daran erinnert, wie er sich zu verhalten hat und die Wanderer wissen, dass sie mit Mountainbikern zu rechnen haben. Es könnte tatsächlich so einfach sein... 

Die DIMB IG Chiemgau/BGL hat dazu kürzlich einen schönen Beitrag auf Facebook veröffentlicht: 


Felger schrieb:


> kann man so etwas mit Begründung eigentlich nicht berichtigen lassen? Die Informationen vom Ministerium sind ja falsch - dienen aber vielen als Legitimierung


Man sucht sich ja sogar aus der - aus Radfahrer-Sicht erfreulichen - Rechtsprechung nur die wenigen zweifelhaften Aussagen raus, um auch nur irgendein Argument gegen das Mountainbiken zu finden ...
Ich fürchte da werden wir noch etwas darauf warten müssen...



Pintie schrieb:


> Aber meinst du nicht das es besser wäre wenn du das als Buch veröffentlichst ?


Aktuell ist nur wichtig, dass es gefunden und ab und zu auch mal gelesen wird: Google

Damit wir uns nicht auf zwielichtige Deals einlassen müssen (Flyer als PDF):
Reiten und Fahren im Staatswald Informationen des Bayerischen Reit- und Fahrverbandes e.V. und der Bayerischen Staatsforsten zum Reiten und Fahren mit Pferdegespannen im Staatswald
Die erste Seite ist nett - auf der zweiten bleibt die Forststaße.


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. September 2020)

Und passend dazu geht`s hier gleich weiter:
„Ungeeignet für das Radfahren sind ferner  

-  „Wege, wenn durch das Radfahren eine nachhaltige Beeinträchtigung oder 
Störung des Naturhaushalts nicht auszuschließen ist“.
Dies zu beurteilen ist Aufgabe der Naturschutzbehörden und dem gemeinen
Erholungsuchenden nicht möglich. Eine Rechtsgrundlage für Einschränkungen ist
durch Art. 31 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG vorgesehen.

-  „Wege, die auch häufig von Wanderern benutzt werden und keine 
ausreichende Breite aufweisen“. 
Die hier aufgeführten Kriterien sind zum einen direkt aus Urteilen zum Reiten
übernommen und sind auch sonst für eine gesetzliche Einschränkung des
Betretungsrechts für Radfahrer ungeeignet, da entsprechende Beurteilungen
ebenfalls nicht selbst getroffen werden könnten. Soweit diesbezüglich eine Regelung
erforderlich wäre, fände sie ihre Rechtsgrundlage vor allem in Art. 45 StVO oder
auch in Art. 31 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG,

-  „Wege, die wegen laufender Betriebsarbeiten (z.B. Holzfällung), umgestürzter 
Bäume oder Schäden am Wegekörper vorübergehend nicht befahren werden 
können,“ 
Wegen laufender Betriebsarbeiten ist eine kurzfristige Sperrung nach Art. 33 Nr. 3
BayNatSchG vorgesehen. Soweit umgestürzte Bäume oder Wegschäden ein
Radfahren unmöglich machen, ist der Weg unpassierbar und daher tatsächlich nach
Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG zum Radfahren nicht geeignet, aber das
Radfahren deswegen nicht verboten.

-  „Pfade, Steige oder ähnliche schmale Fußwege und Lehrpfade.“ 
Diese sind zum Teil explizit in der Gesetzesbegründung zum Bayerischen
Naturschutzgesetz und der Entscheidung des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofs
vom 16.06.1975 als Erholungsstätten für Fußgänger und Radfahrer genannt.


... und da aus irgendeinem Grund ständig Rückegassen thematisiert werden, geht`s mit denen weiter.
Forstsetzung folgt ...


----------



## franzam (2. September 2020)

Es geht seltenst mal um die maximale Durchsetzung von eigenen Interessen. 

Wenn du aber z.B.  innerhalb 2 Wochen bei Forstarbeiten böse beleidigt wirst, weil du den Vorschriften genüge tust, dann ist es halt irgendwann mal mit dem Verständnis vorbei. 
Solche Sprüche hab ich auch schon gehört: Müssen Sie die Wege unbedingt zur Ferienzeit in Stand halten. Das können Sie doch auch machen, wenn wir nicht zu Urlaub hier sind. Die mußten tatsächlich absteigen und 10 Meter um einen Unimog rumschieben.

Selbst Land- und Forstwirte, die die Radler bis jetzt unterstützt haben, haben nach solchen Vorfällen ihre Einstellung geändert.
Es ist halt wie immer: Wegen ein paar egoistischer Idioten geht vieles kaputt und bei den Verursachern helfen auch keine Rücksichts-Schilder


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. September 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Es geht seltenst mal um die maximale Durchsetzung von eigenen Interessen. ...


Ich denke da auch nicht an den Forstarbeiter oder Landwirt oder den einzelnen Almbauern.


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. September 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenn ich regelmäßig sehe wie die Wege so kaputt gepflegt werden, dass man nicht mal mehr mit dem MTB Spaß hat, krieg ich einen richtig dicken Hals.
> 
> Wir regen uns hier über die Juristen auf - dabei versucht der Forst schon lange mit technischen Mitteln die Besucher raus zu ekeln





franzam schrieb:


> Wenn du aber z.B. innerhalb 2 Wochen bei Forstarbeiten böse beleidigt wirst, weil du den Vorschriften genüge tust, dann ist es halt irgendwann mal mit dem Verständnis vorbei.


Da schraubt sich bei manchen evtl. auch etwas hoch...


----------



## vanbov (2. September 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenn Du den ganzen Tag draußen arbeitest, wirst du feststellen, dass der Bericht vom Merkur leider oft Realität ist...
> Die Leute werden allgemein immer egoistischer. Es zählt für viele nur " Ich und jetzt"


Nochmals.... ist das nur ein MTBler Phänomen? 
Ich sage: Nein, da die Wanderer / Spaziergänger / NWler und sonstige Gruppierungen immer einen Deppen dabei haben.
Es ist nicht der Radlfahrer der Depp, sondern der Depp aufˋn Radl!


----------



## franzam (2. September 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Da schraubt sich bei manchen evtl. auch etwas hoch...



Bei manchen sicherlich   Da ich aber auf beiden Seiten unterwegs bin, versuche ich auch die Sache von beiden Seiten zu sehen.


----------



## franzam (2. September 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Nochmals.... ist das nur ein MTBler Phänomen?
> Ich sage: Nein, da die Wanderer / Spaziergänger / NWler und sonstige Gruppierungen immer einen Deppen dabei haben.
> Es ist nicht der Radlfahrer der Depp, sondern der Depp aufˋn Radl!


 Da hast Du vollkommen recht. Aber z.Z. überwiegen die Deppen auf dem Rad gegenüber den Deppen in Wanderschuhen. Kann aber auch am höheren Aufkommen dank Motor liegen


----------



## vanbov (2. September 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Kann aber auch am höheren Aufkommen dank Motor liegen


Wird an dem liegen.... schau dir die Verkaufszahlen seit Corona an


----------



## dopero (2. September 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Kann aber auch am höheren Aufkommen dank Motor liegen


Meiner eigenen Beobachtung nach liegt es auch daran, dass Fahrräder, ob mit oder ohne Motor spielt dabei keine Rolle, seit Corona in großer Anzahl als alltägliches Fitnessgerät in der unmittelbaren Umgebung des eigenen Wohnortes genutzt werden. Gewandert wird dagegen wie früher meist nur am Wochenende, gemeinsam mit der Familie und nicht unbedingt in der Umgebung des eigenen Wohnortes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (3. September 2020)

Jetzt weiß ich auch wieder, warum der Text zu den Rückegassen so "wertvoll" ist.



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Konkret ging es um ein DAV-Mitglied, das auf einem gern begangenen und befahrenen Weg, den der Grundstückseigentümer *als Rückegasse bezeichnet*, in eine Nagelfalle fuhr und von seiner Sektion die Empfehlung bekam dies bei der Polizei zu melden. Über die Ermittlungen erhielt der Eigentümer die Kontaktdaten des Geschädigten und verlangte eine *Unterlassungserklärung über 10.000 €* zu unterschreiben, was dieser nicht tat, weil es für ihn das Ende des heimatnahen Mountainbikens bedeutet hätte. Daraufhin wurde er auf Unterlassung über ein Ordnungsgeld bis zu* 250.000,00 EUR*, ersatzweise *Ordnungshaft von bis zu 6 Monaten* verklagt. Seine Sektion hat sich dann an die DIMB gewandt, die den Kontakt zu mir herstellte.
> 
> Den in der nächsten Zeit hier folgenden, und im Urteil des AG Aichach erwähnten Text, hatte ich daraufhin erarbeitet und ihm und seiner Rechtsanwältin, die er bereits beauftragt hatte, kostenlos, aber offensichtlich nicht umsonst, zur Verfügung gestellt.



Fortsetzung:

-  „Rückegassen …, da sie nicht zu den Waldwegen, sondern zum Waldbestand 
zählen.“ 

Die Behauptung Rückegassen gehörten zum Waldbestand und seien gar keine
Wege ist besonders trickreich und suggeriert ein Verbot für die dem Wegegebot des
Art. 30 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG unterworfenen Erholungsformen. Obwohl es für das
Betretungsrecht nicht darauf ankommt, nehmen zahlreiche Veröffentlichungen Bezug
auf diese Aussage, so dass sich die schlichte Behauptung Rückegassen seien gar
keine Wege, bei der Einschränkung der Erholungsnutzung, zumindest der Reiter, als
äußerst effektiv erweist. Während sich die Waldbesitzer auf die Verbindlichkeit dieser
Aussage berufen, vertrauen Radfahrer hingegen auf die verträgliche und damit
rechtmäßige Ausübung ihrer Erholungsform, was bisweilen unnötiger Weise zu
Konflikten führt.

Da es hinsichtlich der Eigenschaft als Weg oder Pfad lediglich auf das Betreten
ankommt, genügt es, wenn diese begehbar sind (OVG Brandenburg: 3a B 255/03
vom 14.10.2004; vgl. Gassner, in: Gassner/Bendomir-Kahlo/Schmidt-Räntsch,
Bundesnaturschutzgesetz, Kommentar, 2. Aufl. 2003, § 56 BNatSchG, RdNr. 14),
was bei Rückegassen offensichtlich der Fall ist.

Das Landwirtschaftsministerium verkennt hier schlicht, dass Rückegassen
selbstverständlich auch Wege im Sinne des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes sind
(vgl. Engelhard/Brenner/Fischer-Hüftle/Egner/Meßerschmidt, Naturschutzrecht in
Bayern, § 28, Rn. 3, Stand Januar 2013).

Etwaige forstwirtschaftliche Definitionen von Waldwegen, womit i.d.R. befestigte
Forststraßen gemeint sind, sind bezüglich der im Wald vorkommender Wege
hinsichtlich der Art. 30 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG und Art. 13 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BayWaldG
völlig unerheblich. Fraglich ist zudem schon, ob die obige Aussage im Hinblick auf
Art. 2 Abs. 2 Nr. 1 i.V.m. Art. 2 Abs. 1 BayWaldG, wonach Waldwege dem Wald
gleichgestellt sind, überhaupt einen Sinn ergibt. Zudem sprechen die o.g.
Vorschriften zum Betreten des Waldes allgemein von Wegen und nicht von
Waldwegen i.S.d. Forstwirtschaft, was wiederum für die Rechtssicherheit und den
Rechtsfrieden bedeutend ist, da Erholungsuchende die verschiedenen
forstwirtschaftlichen Wegearten kaum unterscheiden könnten und dies auch nicht
erwartet werden kann.

Zudem ignoriert das Ministerium die diesbezügliche Rechtsprechung:
So zählt der Bayerische Verfassungsgerichtshof in seinem Urteil vom 28.06.2005  –
84-VI/04 zur Nutzung privater Waldwege für gewerbliches Reiten neben
sandgebundene Schotterwegen und naturbelassenen Wegen auch Rückegassen
ausdrücklich zu den nicht gewidmeten Wegen.
Dabei stellt der BayVerfGH unter den Nrn. V 3, V 4 und V 1. b) klar, dass auf diesen
Wegen, worunter im Kontext dann auch die vorgenannten Rückegassen zu zählen
sind, weiterhin privat und in Gruppen geritten werden darf. Der Literatur (z. B.
Reitrecht, Bauer/Natschack, 2. Auflage 01.05.2013) scheint dies allerdings entgangen zu sein.

Dem Urteil des Verwaltungsgerichts München vom 29.09.1999, Az.: M 6 K 98.1948
(RdNr. 18) ist ausdrücklich zu entnehmen, dass Rückegassen, aufgrund der
Duldungspflicht des Eigentümers aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV als tatsächlich-öffentliche
Wege, auch von Fußgängern und Radfahrern genutzt werden können.

Nach dem Kommentar Friedlein zum Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz (vgl. Anm. 5 u.
6 zu Art. 25 (jetzt Art. 30), 2. Auflage) trägt die weite Fassung des Wegebegriffs dem
„Prinzip Rechnung, daß der Zugang frei sein muss, soweit kein Schaden entstehen
kann, und verwehrt sein muss, soweit Schaden zu erwarten ist. Dies sollte auch dem
Gesetzeszweck entsprechen. Ging es dem Gesetzgeber doch darum, den Zugang
zur freien Natur soweit zu eröffnen, wie es ohne Schaden für die Landwirtschaft
möglich ist. Aus dem Rückgriff auf das Grundrecht des Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV ergibt sich,
dass der Gesetzgeber dieses Recht grundsätzlich nicht stärker, als es die
immanenten Schranken des Grundrechts gebieten, einschränken darf.“

Rückegassen als Maßnahmen der Feinerschließung dienen dazu mögliche
Bodenverdichtung und Schäden bei der Forstarbeit auf diese permanenten
Befahrungslinien zu beschränken. Nach den Feststellungen der Bayerischen
Landesanstalt für Wald und Forstwirtschaft im Merkblatt 22 „Bodenschutz
beim Forstmaschineneinsatz“ vom Dezember 2012 sollen auf empfindlichen Standorten
Radlasten von 4 - 4,5 t möglichst nicht überschritten werden. Es ist daher schon
überhaupt nicht ersichtlich wie das Radfahren zu unzumutbaren Schäden an
Rückegassen führen können soll. Beim Radfahren sind solche Schäden ebenso
wenig wie von Fußgängern zu erwarten (vgl.  Oberverwaltungsgericht für das  Land
Schleswig-Holstein, Aktenzeichen: 1 LA 15/09 vom 12.05.2009).

Während der Holzernte können Rückegassen gemäß Art. 33 Nr. 3 BayNatSchG kurzzeitig gesperrt
werden.


Interessant ist auch welche Argumente der Kläger bei Gericht vorgebracht hat:
"Der Kläger ist der Ansicht, der von dem Beklagten befahrene Rückeweg  sei „als Waldbestandteil"
kein Weg, ... Dies ergebe sich auch aus der Gemeinsamen Bekanntmachung Waldwegebau und Naturschutz der Bayerischen Staatsministerien für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten Nr. 7905.5-L vom 26.09.2011. Zählte man die Rückewege zu den Wegen, so stiege der Aufwand für die dann auch dort vorzunehmenden Sperren bei Baumfällarbeiten und Jagden. "

und natürlich wie das Gericht das sieht:
"Der Kläger verweist außerdem auf die Gemeinsame Bekanntmachung der Bayerischen Staats-
ministerien für Ernährung,  Landwirtschaft und Forsten sowie für Umwelt und Gesundheit Nr.
7905.5-L „Waldwegebau und Naturschutz“ vom 26.09.2011. Nach dieser Bekanntmachung zäh-
len Maßnahmen der Feinerschließung, also auch Rückewege, nicht zu den Waldwegen. Abgese-
hen davon, *dass eine Ministeriumsbekanntmachung zur Auslegung eines Gesetzes nicht verbind- 
lich  ist,  weil sonst der dem Rechtssatz Unterworfene diesen definieren  könnte*, wird auch hier
wieder der Begriff des „Waldweges“ und nicht des „Weges“ oder „geeigneten Weges“ gebraucht.
Außerdem ergibt sich aus dem weiteren Regelungsgehalt der Bekanntmachung der Grund für die
dort verwendete *feinsinnige  Fiktion* („gilt  als“!), Rückewege seien im Sinne dieser Bekanntma-
chung keine WaIdwege. Denn in der Bekanntmachung werden zahlreiche Anforderungen an den
Waldwegebau statuiert, nämlich Genehmigungs-‚ Ausgleichs- und Anzeigepflichten, und die Not-
wendigkeit von Umweitverträglichkeitsprüfungen. Durch die Herausnahme der Rückewege aus
dem Waldwegbegriff werden diese von diesen Pflichten ausgenommen. Das hat aber mit der
Frage, wer diese zu welchem Zweck betreten darf, nichts zu tun.
...
Der Kläger weist außerdem darauf hin, dass er mehr Aufwand bei dem Sperren des Geländes für
Jagden und Baumfällarbeiten hätte, weil die Sperren sich nicht auf die Forstwege beschränkten.
Dies ist aber unzutreffend. *Denn Fußgänger dürfen zweifellos jeden Teil des Waldes betreten, so 
dass ohnehin umfangreiche Sperren vorgesehen werden müssen, ohne dass es darauf an- 
kommt, ob das Betretungsrecht auch Radfahrer umfasst."*


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## franzam (3. September 2020)

Bei uns haben wir auch schon schöne (kurze) Strecken in die Rückegassen gebaut. Natürlich aber erst nach dem Einverständnis des Eigentümers (in dem Fall Kommune).

Vor ein paar Jahren hatten wir das Problem im Fichtelgebirge, dass Biken wegen Naturschutzgründen auf einigen Wegen verboten wurde. Aber der Staatsforst hat ein paar 100m weiter die Zufahrten für die Rückegassen mit einem 30t Bagger herrichten lassen, Felsen entfernen etc.
Da kann man natürlich keinerlei Verständnis erwarten.


----------



## scratch_a (4. September 2020)

Mal wieder eines der unzähligen Beispiele, wie falsche Behauptungen verbreitet werden: https://www.nordbayern.de/region/fo...zer-argern-sich-uber-mountainbiker-1.10407637
Es ist traurig, dass auch von einigen offiziellen Seiten (Forst) die Rechtslage verzerrt oder bewusst falsch dargestellt wird. Die Medien springen drauf an und tragen zusätzlich zur schlechten Stimmung bei, anstatt sachlich und neutral die Wogen zu glätten.

"Denn das zum Zweck des Genusses der Naturschönheiten und zur Erholung dienende Recht schließt das Radfahren und Reiten auf ungeeigneten Wegen klar aus und verpflichtet zum pfleglichen Umgang mit Natur und Landschaft."
Auch hier taucht der Begriff des "ungeeigneten Weg" auf, welcher hier ja schön und ausführlich von @Sun on Tour erörtert wurde. In dem zitierten Satz wurde sogar meines Erachtens trickreich das Gesetz richtig (?) dargestellt und erweckt trotzdem den Eindruck, dass die meisten auf ungeeigneten Wegen und somit illegal unterwegs wären.


----------



## franzam (4. September 2020)

Naja, jeder schaut auf sein Klientel. 
Auch ist die wilde Bauerei ein Problem. Das akzeptieren die wenigsten Grundstücksbesitzer. Wenn man dann noch so Aussagen hört: Dann fahren wir oft genug, bis sich eine Trail gebildet hat-somit ist es legal, weil ja dann ein Weg da ist..."
Viele hätten wahrscheinlich nicht mal was gegen einen kleine Strecke, wenn man  mal vorher (bevor die Fronten verhärtet sind) frägt. Es ist einfach eine Sache des Respekts!


----------



## scratch_a (4. September 2020)

Ich stimme dir da vollkommen zu.

Allerdings finde ich es trotzdem "unsachlich" es so darzustellen, als wäre das Radfahren nur auf Forststraßen erlaubt. Hier wird sogar geschrieben, dass das Befahren von illegalen Strecken eine Ordnungswidrigkeit sei. 
Dass es unter uns Radlern paar gibt, die sich daneben benehmen, kann/darf/soll ruhig angesprochen werden. Aber trotzdem sollten auch die Fakten korrekt dargestellt werden, auch das hat für mich was mit Respekt zu tun. So wird jedenfalls nur weiter Öl ins Feuer gegossen, was letztendlich niemanden weiter bringt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. September 2020)

Da treffen sich doch schon einige der angesprochenen Maximalforderungen:
Die einen wollen unbedingt irgendetwas ohne Absprache mit dem Grundbesitzer in den Wald bauen (dürfen).
Die anderen wollen das Radfahren nur auf Forststraßen beschränken (dürfen).

Solange auf dieser Ebene agiert wird, ist niemandem gedient.
Es müsste gelingen, die unterschiedlichen Interessen gemeinsam - nicht nur lokal - vernünftig unter einen Hut zu bekommen.
Das ist möglich, aber nicht überall gewollt. Man muss aber auch akzeptieren, dass es nicht immer geht.
Da liegt noch etwas Arbeit vor uns.

Hier noch ein Statement der DIMB in
BDF Bund Deutscher Forstleute, Ausgabe 7/8•2016
gleich auf Seite 5


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. September 2020)

Es soll ja Leute geben, die sich in Bayern Verhältnisse wie in Baden-Württemberg wünschen:








						Mountainbiker wehren sich gegen bestehende Regeln
					

Hunderte Biker haben sich am Samstag in Stuttgart versammelt, um für ihr Recht im Wald zu kämpfen. Im Fokus: die sogenannte Zwei-Meter-Regel.




					www.swr.de


----------



## vanbov (6. September 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es soll ja Leute geben, die sich in Bayern Verhältnisse wie in Baden-Württemberg wünschen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer wünscht sich denn bitte sowas?


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. September 2020)

U. a. mehr oder weniger:

Alpwirtschaftlicher Verein im Allgäu
Almwirtschaftlicher Verein Oberbayern
Verein zum Schutz der Bergwelt
Bayerischer Waldbesitzerverband
BUND NATURSCHUTZ IN BAYERN 
Bayerische Bauernverband
Bayerischer Jagdverband
...
die eine oder andere Naturparkverwaltung ...
und da gäbe es bestimmt noch weitere zu nennen.

Zum Glück sind wir in Bayern ja nicht bei "Wünsch Dir was" - oder vielleicht doch?
Wir werden sehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (6. September 2020)

Irgendwo, habe ich mal einen Beitrag aus der Zeitung des Bayerischen Waldbesitzerverbandes im Forum  veröffentlicht.  Eher auf der sachlichen Seite.






						Änderung des Betretungsrechts in Baden-Württemberg
					

Tatsächlich haben sich bei mir schon Wanderer bedankt, da "ohne euch Biker der Weg hier längst zugewachsen wäre".  Hach, das sind doch gute Aussichten für die Zukunft! :)  Wenn wir dann erst mal gemeinsam mit Alb- und Alpenverein Arbeitseinsätze durchführen, mit dem Radanhänger die Werkzeuge in...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. September 2020)

Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum der Waldbesitzerverband nicht ganz oben steht.
Trotzdem: Onetz, 03.02.2016
*Rechtsfragen für Kleinwaldbesitzer Sicher ist die Sicherungspflicht*
Carl v. Butler (damals Geschäftsführer des Bayerischen Waldbesitzerverbands):
Mountainbiker dürften im Wald nur auf Straßen und geeigneten Wegen fahren. In Bayern sei der Begriff Weg nicht gesetzlich definiert, in Baden-Württemberg sei alles unter zwei Metern Breite kein Weg. Rückegassen seien reine Forstflächen und tabu für Mountainbiker. 

Womit jetzt auch geklärt wäre, wo das mit den Rückegassen herkommt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. September 2020)

4.3.3.4 Bayerisches Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz

Das  Bayerische  Staatsministerium  für  Umwelt  und  Verbraucherschutz  stellt  unter „Ratgeber  Freizeit  und  Natur“  für  verschiedene  Erholungsformen  Rechtliche Hinweise, so auch zum Reiten in der freien Natur, zur Verfügung. Nachdem es sehr umfassend inklusive der entsprechenden Rechtsgrundlagen schildert wo man Reiten darf und wo es nicht gestattet ist, führt es weiter aus:

„Was sind geeignete Privatwege?
Ob ein nicht gesperrter Privatweg in der freien Natur zum Reiten geeignet ist und damit benutzt werden darf, richtet sich zum einen nach der Beschaffenheit der Wegefläche, also nach dem baulichen Zustand, wie er durchschnittlich oder wenigstens überwiegend während bestimmter Jahreszeiten oder Zeiträume besteht. Zum anderen sind nur bei ausreichender Wegbreite der den Wanderern gebührende Vorrang gegenüber Reitern (Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BayNatSchG) und damit die Verkehrssicherheit bei Begegnungen gewährleistet. Die jeweils als geeignet anzusehende Wegbreite hängt von den Umständen des Einzelfalls ab, wie z.B. Häufigkeit der Benutzung durch andere Erholungsuchende (Wanderer, Radler) und Reiter, Fahrbahnbelag, Steigung, Kurven, Übersichtlichkeit. Als ungeeignet gelten vor allem nicht befestigte Rückegassen, Steige und Lehrpfade.“

Damit postuliert das Bayerische Umweltministerium über den Begriff des „geeigneten Weges“ explizit aus dem Grundsatz der Gemeinverträglichkeit ein gesetzliches Verbot bestimmte Wege zu nutzen, wofür der Gesetzgeber für die geschilderten Einzelfälle eine Entscheidung der zuständigen Behörde in einem objektiven Verwaltungsverfahren vorgesehen hatte. Zudem widerspricht es auch noch der vorgenannten Rechtsprechung des VG Regensburg (Nr. 4.3.2).

Dabei bedeutet die Formulierung von Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG nicht, dass "Vorrang" in der Weise zu gewähren ist, dass man eine Gruppe von Berechtigten zugunsten der anderen Gruppe von der Benutzung ausschließt. Ein "Vorrang" ist ja nur denkbar, wenn beiden - gem. Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG - das Nutzungsrecht zusteht. Es ist also auch ohne Weiteres möglich, beiden Nutzern dieses Nutzungsrecht zuzubilligen aber gleichzeitig dem Reiter oder Radfahrer aufzuerlegen, bei der Benutzung besondere Rücksicht auf die Fußgänger zu nehmen schlichtweg deshalb, weil die Benutzung eines Fahrrads, aber insbesondere das Reiten an sich schon ein höheres Gefahrenpotential in sich trägt. Der Grundsatz des Vorrangs für Fußgänger nach Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BayNatSchG konkretisiert hier lediglich den Grundsatz der Gemeinverträglichkeit gem. Art. 26 BayNatSchG. Dieser allgemeine Grundsatz beschreibt nicht mehr als die allgemeine Schranke des Rechts auf Naturgenuss und Erholung, wonach für das Verhalten der Erholungsuchenden zueinander gilt, dass einer dem anderen - trotzder gebotenen Toleranz - den Aufenthalt nicht verleiden darf, vgl. hierzu  Engelhardt/Brenner/Fischer-Hüftle/Egner, Meßerschmidt, Naturschutzrecht in Bayern, Art. 26 RdNr. 26 (34. AL Januar 2013).

Bei der Nutzung der Wege gilt es daher gegenseitig Rücksicht zu nehmen, wie es die im Landkreis Oberallgäu gelegene Gemeinde Oberstdorf mit der Kampagne „Zämed duss“ (Zusammen  draußen) seit kurzem entsprechend der gesetzlichen Intention auch propagiert. Die Radfahrer spricht sie diesbezüglich besonders mit dem Punkt an:
„3.  Wanderern den Vortritt lassen“ Gerade auf engen oder stark frequentierten Wegen ist es ratsam, als Mountainbiker auch mal abzusteigen und die Wanderer vorbei zu lassen.“
und gibt gänzlich unaufgeregt diese korrekte und leicht zu befolgende Handlungsempfehlung.

In der Rubrik „Rechtliche Hinweise zum Radeln und Mountainbiking in der freien Natur“ enthält der entsprechende Ratgeber des Ministeriums keine konkreten Hinweise zu „geeigneten Wegen“ und woran man „ungeeignete Privatwege“ erkennen können soll.


Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag:
Die dortige Einlassung:
Das Radeln ist dem Betreten zu Fuß insoweit gleichgestellt, als dies auf geeigneten Wegen geschieht (Art. 28 Abs. 1, Art. 30 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG). 
ist natürlich auch nicht richtig dargestellt, denn das Radfahren gehört gemäß Art. 29 BayNatSchG zum Betreten - ganz ohne "insoweit".

Hierzu der Bayerische Verfassungsgerichtshof in seinem Beschluss vom 16.06.1975 - 21-VII-73, 23-VII-73, 26-VII-73, Vf. 13-VII-74 (Rd.Nr. 94):

„Mit dem vom Verfassungsgeber klar zum Ausdruck gebrachten Zweck des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV, die Erholung in der freien Natur und den Genuss der Naturschönheiten zu ermöglichen, lässt es sich nicht vereinbaren, dieses Recht zu beschränken auf Wanderer und Spaziergänger und andere Möglichkeiten des Naturgenusses von vornherein auszuschließen. Es ist zwar einzuräumen, dass die meisten der Erholungsuchenden und Naturfreunde die freie Natur zu Fuß betreten werden. Der in einem umfassenden Sinne zu verstehende Schutzbereich des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV würde jedoch - bezogen auf die heutigen Verhältnisse und Möglichkeiten der Erholung in der freien Natur - zu sehr eingeengt, würden nicht auch andere natürliche und herkömmliche Fortbewegungsarten des Menschen mit erfasst. Auch das Bayer. Naturschutzgesetz selbst trägt dem Rechnung, indem es *Radfahrer*, Skifahrer und Schlittenfahrer *dem Kreis der erholungssuchenden Wanderer gleichstellt* (vgl. Art. 27 Abs. 2, Abs. 1, Art. 29 BayNatSchG).“


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. September 2020)

4.3.4 Bayerische Akademie für Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege (ANL) und
Untere Naturschutzbehörden

Im Lehrmaterial für die Bayerische Naturschutzwacht, herausgegeben vom Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz (StMUV) und der Bayerischen Akademie für Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege (ANL) am 14.01.2015 heißt es unter Punkt 13:
„Ob ein Weg zum Reiten geeignet ist oder nicht, kann nur die uNB bestimmen!“

Man beachte den Gegensatz zur Aussage des Forstministeriums (4.3.3.3):  
*"...hat es dem Waldbesitzer zugestanden, diese Einschätzung..."* 

Auch wenn der Begriff hier ebenfalls unpassend verwendet wird, so hätte die dargebrachte Erkenntnis doch darauf schließen lassen, dass dieses Lehrmaterial in korrekter Weise berücksichtigt, wie das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz die verfassungsimmanenten Schranken des Grundrechts auf Erholung in der freien Natur aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV, unter Beachtung der von Art. 27 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG vorgegebenen Systematik, konkretisiert. Zudem trägt das Lehrmaterial, wie das Gesetz selbst, der Erkenntnis Rechnung, dass weder der Naturschutzwacht noch Erholungsuchenden und Eigentümern eine solche Beurteilung selbst möglich wäre. Letztendlich sollte die zuständige Naturschutzbehörde nach Art. 31 oder Art. 34 BayNatSchG über Einschränkungen, sprich Sperrungen, unter Beachtung der entsprechenden tatbestandlichen Voraussetzungen und nach pflichtgemäßem Ermessen unter Abwägung der betroffenen Interessen entscheiden.

Stattdessen scheint jede Behörde, soweit sie sich überhaupt äußert, losgelöst von obigen Überlegungen ihre eigene Interpretation zu „geeigneten Wegen“ zu haben:
So kommt zum Beispiel das Landratsamt Regensburg in seiner Pressemitteilung vom 22.04.2013 zur dem Ergebnis: „Geeignete Wege zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass sie nicht durch amtliche Schilder gesperrt sind“. In seiner Meldung vom 04.05.2015 haben sich plötzlich die Kriterien geändert und es heißt nun: „Geeignete Wege für Radfahrer im Wald könne man daran erkennen, dass ein Befahren mit dem Rad keinen Schaden am Weg hinterlasse, den der Eigentümer zu tragen hätte.“

Das Landratsamt Weilheim-Schongau greift hingegen, wie die meisten anderen Naturschutzbehörden, auf die Ausführungen des Urteils zurück: „Reiten ist nur auf dafür geeigneten Wegen zulässig. Die Frage, wann ein Weg für den Reitbetrieb geeignet ist, ist generell zu beurteilen, d.h. nach der Beschaffenheit der Wegefläche, wie sie sich durchschnittlich oder wenigstens überwiegend während bestimmter Jahreszeiten darstellt. Die Eignung fehlt z.B. vor allem dann, wenn der Weg so beschädigt werden kann, dass er für das Wandern unbrauchbar wird.“

Vor allem für ungeeignet zum Radfahren hält das Landratsamt München, über die Kriterien des Urteils hinaus, auf seiner Homepage „eigens beschilderte Geh- und Fußwanderwege“ und „unbeschilderte Wege, die für das Radfahren nicht ausreichend befestigt sind oder so schmal sind, dass Fußgänger den ihnen nach Art. 23 des Bayer. Naturschutzgesetzes gebührenden Vorrang gegenüber den Radfahrern nicht gefahrlos wahrnehmen können.“
Abgesehen davon, dass es noch eine veraltete Nummerierung nutzt, weist es noch darauf hin, dass Polizei, Forstbeamte sowie die Naturschutzwacht beauftragt sind, die Einhaltung dieser Bestimmungen zu überwachen.

Im Artikel „Mountainbiker: Wo sie fahren dürfen“ des Nordbayern Kurier vom 07.07.2016 erklärt Thomas Weber, Jurist am Landratsamt in Kulmbach und zuständig für Natur- und Umweltschutz, dem Kurier:
„Dass nicht sofort ersichtlich ist, was verboten ist und was nicht, dafür sind mehrere Faktoren verantwortlich. Grundsätzlich dürfen Mountainbiker alle Wege befahren, auch wenn sie in Privateigentum sind. Das regelt das bayerische Naturschutzgesetz in Artikel 28 und 29. Darin heißt es: „Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern, und soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen (...). Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang.“ Skifahren, Schlittenfahren, Reiten, Ballspielen und ähnliche sportliche Betätigungen in der freien Natur sind demnach erlaubt. Mountainbiker werden nicht explizit erwähnt.“
Weber deutet das Gesetz dennoch so:
„Mountainbiker dürfen auf fast jedem Weg fahren.“ Die im Gesetz formulierte Einschränkung beziehe sich vor allem auf Fahrzeuge. Öffentliche Wege erhalten laut Weber eine Widmung, das heißt: Es wird festgelegt, welche Personen und Fahrzeuge sie nützen dürfen. Nachzulesen sei dies bei den Kommunen im Straßen- und Wegeregister. „Oftmals stellt sich jedoch die Frage, was überhaupt noch ein Weg ist.“ Denn im Naturschutzgesetz steht auch, dass „das Radfahren (...) und das Reiten ist im Wald nur auf Straßen und geeigneten Wegen zulässig“ ist. Welcher Weg ist aber geeignet?
Die letzte Frage - wohl rhetorischer Natur – lässt der Vertreter des Landratsamts Kulmbach unbeantwortet.

Vielfach wird die Entscheidung aber auch, wie vom Gesetzgeber in Art. 28 Abs. 4 BayNatSchG vorgesehen, sowohl bezüglich außerordentlicher Schäden an den Wegen als auch zur Gefahrenabwehr den Straßenverkehrsbehörden überlassen, so dass sich die Frage nach dem „geeigneten Weg“ nicht mehr stellt. Der Gesetzgeber hatte hierbei berücksichtigt, dass die Kompetenz zur Gefahrenabwehr eher bei den Sicherheits- als bei den Naturschutzbehörden zu finden ist.


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## dertutnix (14. September 2020)

Gestern am Beginn (Auffahrt) und Ende (hier mit Schild Pferd) gesehen. Der Weg selbst wäre bis auf ein kurzes Stück zumindest mit einem Quad zu fahren. 
Musste beim Lesen an diesen Thread denken und die kreative Auslegung und v.a. Zitierweise der Gemeinde. Interessant fand ich, dass sie das Reiten bergan wohl erlaubt...


----------



## Pintie (14. September 2020)

Im Tölzer Landkreis kenn ich über 25 Stellen wo sie das Schild aufgestellt haben. Jachenau, Lenggries usw. usw..


sind nur 3 Schrauben.... aber die haben da wohl sehr sehr viele gekauft und Vorrat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (14. September 2020)

Ab jetzt nur noch mit Akkuschrauber in den Wald


----------



## sebhunter (14. September 2020)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Gestern am Beginn (Auffahrt) und Ende (hier mit Schild Pferd) gesehen. Der Weg selbst wäre bis auf ein kurzes Stück zumindest mit einem Quad zu fahren.
> Musste beim Lesen an diesen Thread denken und die kreative Auslegung und v.a. Zitierweise der Gemeinde. Interessant fand ich, dass sie das Reiten bergan wohl erlaubt...Anhang anzeigen 1116018Anhang anzeigen 1116019


...und wie sind solche Schilder jetzt rechtlich zu bewerten? Muß ich mich daran halten?


----------



## dertutnix (14. September 2020)

jetzt löse ich mit den Fotos evtl. eine hier unerwünschte Diskussion aus, was nicht gut ist. Evtl. sollten die letzten Posts daher in den Nachbarthread verschoben werden? 

@Sun on Tour bitte entscheide und bitte doch dann jemanden vom Mod-Team darum...


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. September 2020)

Nur ganz kurz eine Einschätzung zu den Schildern im Landkreis Bad Tölz-Wolfratshausen:
Im obigen Beispiel ist es mit "Gemeinde ... mit den Grundeigentümern" unterschrieben.

Das ist von daher schon interessant, weil wir hier im Thread zur "Rechtslage in Bayern" schon auf Seite 16 mit knapp 400 Beiträgen sind und noch nicht einmal wurde die Gemeinde als zuständig erwähnt. Ganz einfach weil sie es nicht ist - allenfalls für ihren Gemeindewald als Waldbesitzer. So versuchen die Gemeinden diesen Schildern einen hoheitlichen Touch zu verleihen.

Spätestens seit dem Urteil des BayVGH v. 03.07.2015 wissen sie, dass ein verkehrrechtliches Radfahrverbot rechtswidrig wäre - deshalb hängt oben konsequenter Weise auch nur ein Reitverbotsschild.

Nach Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BayNatSchG  kann das Betretungsrech von Grundeigentümern oder sonstigen Berechtigten nur unter den Voraussetzungen des Art. 33 verweigert werden. Solche Gründe werden auf dem Schild nicht angeführt. Beschilderungen sind jedoch nur wirksam, wenn sie auf einen gesetzlichen Grund hinweisen, der eine Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts rechtfertigt (Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 3 BayNatSchG).

Jetzt wird inzwischen gerne, wie auch hier im Urteil vom 17.01.1983 argumentiert, bestünde ein Betretungsrecht von vornherein nicht, hätte die Beschilderung lediglich deklaratorischen Charakter und müsste auch die Anforderungen des Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 3 BayNatSchG nicht erfüllen. Dies hat durchaus auch aus vernünftigen Gründen praktischen Nutzen. Etwa wenn ein Feld bereits bestellt ist und man nicht möchte, dass darauf z. B. weiterhin geritten wird (Art. 30 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG) - da lägen aber auch die Gründe nach Art. 33 Nr. 1 BayNatSchG vor.

Mit den auf dem Schild zitierten Artikeln aus dem Bayerischen Naturschutz und -Waldgesetz suggeriert man, dass man einen gesetzlichen Grund hätte, gibt ihn aber tatächlich nicht an. Das angeführte "unzulässig" wäre allenfalls eine Rechtsfolge und "gefährlich" ist ganz offensichtlich kein gesetzlicher Grund. Hier zeigt sich wieder wie effektiv und supereinfach man mit der nichtssagenden Floskel "nicht geeignet" das Grundrecht aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV und alle zu dessen Schutz ergangenen einfachrechtlichen Regelungen außer Kraft setzen könnte.

Wie bereits oben in Nr. 2.2 geschildert wäre das Landratsamt gefordert die Beseitigung dieser konfliktträchtigen Schilder entsprechend der Gesetzesbegründung anzuordnen und durchzusetzen (Art. 34 BayNatSchG):
„Darüber hinaus besteht ein Interesse an der behördlichen Kontrolle und insbesondere an der Beseitigung solcher Schilder, die nach Art. 15 Abs. 3 Satz 2 (jetzt Art. 27) keine privatrechtliche Wirkung haben und nur den Anschein eines wirksamen Betretungsverbotes erwecken“ (DRUCKSACHE 7/3007, zu Art. 22, Seite 28).

Letztlich muss man konstatieren, dass diese behördliche Kontrolle aufgrund verschiedenster Interessenlagen nicht ohne Nachdruck funktioniert und deshalb damit zu rechnen ist, dass mit der Floskel "nicht geeignet" weiterhin und vermehrt versucht werden könnte supereinfach verfassungsmäßige Rechte auszuhebeln.


----------



## wastis (15. September 2020)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Sammlung, wo diese Schilder stehen?
Würde es Sinn machen, entsprechende an das Landradsamt zu übersenden, mit der Aufforderung diese zu beseitigen/ überprüfen?


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. September 2020)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag:
Mit der Einfügung des Wörtchens "geeignet" 1998 in Art. 30 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG hat man mit Art. 57 Abs. 4 Nr. BayNatSchG auch einen neuen Ordnungswidrigkeiten-Tatbestand mit aufgenommen, der das Radfahren auf "ungeeigneten" Wegen mit Bußgeld belegt. Das erhöht natürlich den Druck auf die Grundrechtsträger sensibel auf entsprechende Beschilderungen zu reagieren. Wenn man noch bedenkt, dass nach Art. 58 die zur Begehung der Ordnungswidrigkeit gebrauchten oder dazu bestimmten Gegenstände eingezogen werden könnten, sollte einem die Tragweite dieser Beschilderung noch bewusster werden.

Zur Verfassungmäßigkeit dieser Bußgeldvorschrift komme ich später noch...

Man kann sich überlegen, was es bedeutet, wenn die gleiche Behörde, die für die Beseitigung solcher Schilder zuständig ist auch die Ordnungswidrigkeiten ahndet.

Btw. sind die Schilder geeignet die Ausübung des Betretungsrechts nach Art. 26 Abs. 1 und 2 zu beeinträchtigen (Art. 57 Abs. 2 Nr. 5 BayNatSchG).

Eigentlich sollte man merken, dass man sich mit dieser Konstellation vom Rechtsfrieden immer mehr entfernt und dem in mancher Zeitung heraufbeschworenem "Krieg in den Bergen" (nicht etwa der "Krieg in den Bergen") immer näher kommt.

Im Bezug auf Art. 57 BayNatSchG enthält der Artikel zwei wichtige Feststellungen des Bürgermeisters von Jachenau (eigentlich bezugnehmend auf VG Augsburg, Urteil vom 17.11.2015 – Au 2 K 15.160):
„Dieser Weg eignet sich nicht für Mountainbiker.“ *Kein Verbot*, sagt Riesch, nur ein Hinweis.

Zum einen ist das der Versuch die eigene Ordnungswidrigkeit (Art. 57 Abs. 2 Nr. 5 BayNatSchG) zu relativieren, zum anderen stellt er klar, dass das Radfahren gerade keine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellen soll.


----------



## wastis (15. September 2020)

Von Hörensagen ist der DAV-Lenggries eher contra-MTB eingestellt, während der DAV-Bad Tölz eher pro-MTB einstellt ist. Entsprechend bietet der DAV-Bad-Tölz auch MTB-Trail-Kures an, auf der DAV-Lenggries Seite habe ich nichts dergleichen gesehen. 
So würde ich diese Schilder dann auch mehr Richtung Lenggries ins Isartal hinein vermuten.


----------



## sibu (15. September 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Landra*d*samt


Wenn es das endlich mal gäbe!  
Aber schon richtig: Die sind als Kommunalaufsicht  dafür zuständig.


----------



## Pintie (15. September 2020)

Es gibt davon in der Gegend sehr sehr viele.

von Tölz nach süden auf beiden Seiten der Isar. durch die Jachenau bis zu Walchensee. am Silvenstein....

auch über die Bergkette rüber (Benewand, Rabenkopf rüber richtung benediktbeuern und Kochel).

Würde mal sagen alle Berge die im Landkreis Bad tölz liegen sind Kandidaten.

Da ist schon das ein oder andere Schild "verloren gegangen"  - nach maximal 2-3 Wochen war wieder ein neues da. Vermutlich gibts da ein Lager in dem noch 100 stehen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. September 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Sammlung, wo diese Schilder stehen?
> Würde es Sinn machen, entsprechende an das Landradsamt zu übersenden, mit der Aufforderung diese zu beseitigen/ überprüfen?


Man könnte auch den Gemeinden einen Tausch gegen eine rechtmäßige Alternative anbieten:
*Bad Feilnbach: Aktion für mehr Respekt und weniger Zoff zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern *OVB v. 09.09.2020

Auch als einzelner engagierter Local kann man sich sicher jederzeit an die DIMB wenden...
Die können auch weiterhelfen, wenn es mit der Alternative nicht gleich klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (15. September 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Man könnte auch den Gemeinden einen Tausch gegen eine rechtmäßige Alternative anbieten:



Grundlegend - ja- sofort...sinvoll und gut.

realität ... wird in dem Bereich nie passieren. zumindest nicht solange da nich die übernächste Generation im Gemeinderat sizt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. September 2020)

Dann bleibt ja immer noch:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die können auch weiterhelfen, wenn es mit der Alternative nicht gleich klappt


----------



## dertutnix (15. September 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> ...
> Da sind aktuell leider immer noch zu viele am Werk die noch aus den Zeiten des zu geringen Genpools in den abgeschlossenen Bergtälern stammen.


du erwartest Respekt und Anerkennung, gleichzeitig ziehst du so pauschal über die gewählten Vertreter:innen her, und damit schlussendlich auch über die Wählenden. Ich verstehe es schlicht nicht...
Sorry einmal mehr für das "Diskutieren", aber manchmal...


----------



## Pintie (15. September 2020)

hast schon recht.
Auf der anderen Seite hatte ich schon zu oft Kontakt mit den Personen die diese Schilder aufgestellt haben.
Diskussionen sind da komplett verschwendete Zeit. Man ist froh wenn man Abstand gewinnt und nicht für ein Reh oder Gams gehalten wird und ein Unfall passiert. Oder wenn einen der Jäger im Jeep ohne Körperkontakt überholt und nicht in den Graben drängt.

Ehrlich - man fragt sich schon wohers kommt und die These ist vermutlich nicht zu weit weg.

Wird sich aber zum Glück mit der Zeit abschwächen


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. September 2020)

dertutnix schrieb:


> du erwartest Respekt und Anerkennung


Das ist ein Punkt an dem wir weiterhin arbeiten:

*"DIMB* - Fair on Trails. *Respekt erweisen* - *Respekt erwarten*! Dies ist ein Kernsatz der Fair on Trails Aktion und spiegelt einen wesentlichen Teil der Philosophie der *DIMB* wieder, die das Mountainbiking im Einklang mit der Natur und den anderen Wald- und Bergbesuchern sieht."

Aber natürlich auch unter Berücksichtigung der berechtigten Belange der Grund- und Waldbesitzer und der Landbewirtschafter.

Ein respektvolles Miteinander unter Anerkennung der Belange des jeweils anderen, damit ließe sich unheimlich viel für alle erreichen. Die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen hierfür sind nirgends besser als in Bayern.
Weniger Ärger (für alle), mehr Freude (auch am Grundbesitz) und mehr Möglichkeiten der Wertschöpfung - außer bei Anwälten vielleicht.

Dazu gehört, dass wir Mountainbiker unseren Teil beitragen - ohne auf unsere Rechte zu verzichten.

In diesem Sinne: *Respekt erweisen* - *Respekt erwarten!*


----------



## franzam (15. September 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das ist ein Punkt an dem wir weiterhin arbeiten:
> 
> *"DIMB* - Fair on Trails. *Respekt erweisen* - *Respekt erwarten*! Dies ist ein Kernsatz der Fair on Trails Aktion und spiegelt einen wesentlichen Teil der Philosophie der *DIMB* wieder, die das Mountainbiking im Einklang mit der Natur und den anderen Wald- und Bergbesuchern sieht."
> 
> Aber natürlich auch unter Berücksichtigung der berechtigten Belange der Grund- und Waldbesitzer und der Landbewirtschafter.



Gerade an letzteren scheitert es oft.  Sobald irgendwas als Wanderweg / Radroute markiert oder im Internet auftaucht, sehen die Freizeitnutzer es oft so, als wären die Wege nur für sie gemacht worden. Jeder andere ist nur ein Störenfried, der nur Radfahrer und Wanderer ärgern will.
Klar es ist ein MTB-Forum, aber die meisten sollten zumindest mal versuchen sich in die Lage der  anderen Seite zu versetzen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. September 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Klar es ist ein MTB-Forum, aber die meisten sollten zumindest mal versuchen sich in die Lage der anderen Seite zu versetzen.


Das ist hier schon richtig. Jetzt poste noch einen entsprechenden Beitrag in ein Waldbesitzer, Alm-und Alpbauern- oder Jägerforum, dass auch der Mountainbiker seine Berechtigung hat. Das Ganze soll ja keine Einbahnstraße sein.

Unter den Verbänden dürfte die DIMB derzeit die aktivste sein, die auf die anderen zugeht, sich für ein Miteinander und vernünftige Lösungen einsetzt. Es gibt Verbände, deren Lösungsvorschläge sich vor allem im Ausschluss anderer erschöpfen und dazu ziemlich viele Hebel in Bewegung setzen und manchmal scheint es so als ob sie damit inzwischen sogar Erfolg hätten.


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. September 2020)

4.3.5 Amt für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten (Weilheim)

Im Münchener Merkur vom 02.09.2015 wird Abteilungsleiter Martin Kainz vom Amt für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten in Weilheim zitiert: „Die Wälder sind laut Kainz zwar grundsätzlich frei zugänglich, allerdings müssten Radfahrer – und auch Reiter – auf „geeigneten Wegen“ bleiben. Dies seien in der Regel nur die befestigten Forststraßen. Auf Rückegassen, Fußwegen oder gar im Wald seien Radler wie Reiter fehl am Platz. Zudem dürfte niemand andere gefährden.“

Hier verfolgt die Verwaltung mit ihrer eigenständigen Festlegung „geeignete Wege“ seien nur die befestigten Forststraßen eine äußerst weitreichende Einschränkung des Grundrechts auf Erholung.

4.3.6 Polizeiinspektion Aichach

Aus dem Artikel „Gefährliche Nagelfallen für Biker auf Waldwegen lösen Streit aus“ der Augsburger Allmeinen vom 29.12.2016:
Wie ist eigentlich die Gesetzeslage? Kurz gefasst: Nicht eindeutig. In Bayern ist das Radfahren zu Erholungszwecken in der Natur grundsätzlich und verfassungsmäßig auf allen nicht offiziell gesperrten Wegen erlaubt, die sich dafür eignen – genau hier beginnt das Problem. Denn welcher Weg ist denn nun „geeignet“? Da gibt’s diametral unterschiedliche Meinungen. Die Polizei Aichach hat darauf hingewiesen, dass Rückewege oder wie im Fall im Allenberger Forst Trampelpfade abseits der angelegten Waldwege eben nicht geeignet seien. Verstöße würden als Ordnungswidrigkeit mit einer Geldbuße nach dem Naturschutzgesetz geahndet.

Zunächst stellt die Polizeiinspektion Aichach jedenfalls korrekt fest, dass es sich sowohl bei Rückegassen als auch bei Trampelpfaden (vgl. Thüringer Oberlandesgericht, Urteil v. 12.10.2005, Az.: 4 U 843/04, Oberlandesgericht Brandenburgisches, Urteil v. 23.01.1996, Az.: 2 U 117/95) um Wege handelt. Neben der Rechtsprechung entspricht das auch der Literaturmeinung.

So der Kommentar Friedlein zum Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz (vgl. Anm. 4 zu Art. 25, 2. Auflage):
„Der Begriff des Weges ist hier weit auszulegen. Es kann darunter jede offenbar nicht angebaute und für den Durchgang geeignete und tatsächlich benutzte Fläche fallen.“

Im Kommentar Engelhardt/Brenner, Naturschutzrecht in Bayern, heißt es hierzu in Anm. 3 zu Art. 28:
„Auf den Zustand des Wegs kommt es nicht an. Ein Weg muss nicht unbedingt ein Durchgangsweg sein, auch eine „Sackgasse“ fällt darunter. Wege sind auch Pfade, Steige, Alpenvereinswege und dgl. Hinsichtlich der Eigenschaft als Weg oder Pfadkommt es lediglich auf das Betreten an, mehr als dass er begehbar ist, braucht es nicht. Wie der Weg historisch entstanden ist und aufgrund welcher Umstände, ist irrelevant, ebenso ob der Weg von vornherein ununterbrochen angelegt worden ist oder eher zufällig entstanden ist.“ 

Dass es nicht darauf ankommt, wie ein Weg entstanden ist, ist für die Rechtssicherheit von enormer Bedeutung. In aller Regel wird dies den Erholungsuchenden schlicht nicht bekannt sein und es dürfte ihnen auch nicht zuzumuten sein die Historie eines Weges zu ergründen, bevor er genutzt wird.

Dass die Polizeiinspektion Aichach die genannten Wege für ungeeignet und ein Befahren deshalb für verboten hält, findet in der Literatur hingegen wenig Rückhalt: So Martin Burgi in „Erholung in freier Natur“ zu § 14 BWaldG:
„Darunter sind diejenigen Flächen zu verstehen, die eine Wegeanlage erkennen lassen, so daß Trampelpfade o.ä. nicht von vornherein ausgeschlossen sind. lm übrigen müssen die Wege für die Ausübung der jeweiligen Benutzungsart geeignet sein (vgl. z.B. § 37 Abs. 3 NatSchG BW), weshalb dem Fahrer eines Mountain-Bikes mehr Wege offenstehen dürften als dem "normalen" Radfahrer.“

Ebenso Klaus Stadler in „Naturschutz und Erholung“:
„Zu den Straßen und Wegen gehören hierbei auch solche Wege, die bislang nur durch Fußgänger genutzt wurden, für Mountainbikes aber durchaus befahrbar sind.“


Noch eine Anmerkung: 
Dass die Gesetzeslage nicht eindeutig sei, kann natürlich nicht sein - sonst wäre es ja keine Gesetzeslage bzw. schlicht verfassungswidrig. Sie ist nur nicht so wie sich das manche wünschen. Wie sie wirklich ist, ist Thema dieses Threads.

Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## vanbov (16. September 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das ist hier schon richtig. Jetzt poste noch einen entsprechenden Beitrag in ein Waldbesitzer, Alm-und Alpbauern- oder Jägerforum, dass auch der Mountainbiker seine Berechtigung hat. Das Ganze soll ja keine Einbahnstraße sein.


Wie es auch gehen kann, sehe ich aktuell in Südtirol / Dolomiten (Sella Ronda...)
Da gibt es unendlich viele Trails / Wege usw. welche von Wanderern, MTB‘lern und Bewirtschaftern gemeinsam genutzt werden und überall findet man Schilder mit entsprechenden Trailrules und Kanalisierungsschilder (MTB links/Wanderer rechts vom Weg usw.).

Und? Es funktioniert...! 
Vielleicht liegts ja am Dolce Vita


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (16. September 2020)

Wiederholung:
Darum mache hier jetzt mal ganz eigennützig Werbung (verdiene aber nichts daran) hierfür:

Dieses Schild gibt die Rechtslage in Bayern wieder und hilft von vornherein Klarheit darüber zu verschaffen - die Regeln richten sich an die Mountainbiker - (das Schild ist ja auch von der DIMB), letztlich gelten sie bis auf das Wegegebot natürlich auch für die Wanderer): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Der Mountainbiker wird daran erinnert, wie er sich zu verhalten hat und die Wanderer wissen, dass sie mit Mountainbikern zu rechnen haben. Es könnte tatsächlich so einfach sein...


----------



## Pintie (16. September 2020)

Der DIMB sollte viel mehr mitglieder und damit Einfluss haben....


----------



## vanbov (16. September 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wiederholung:
> Darum mache hier jetzt mal ganz eigennützig Werbung (verdiene aber nichts daran) hierfür:
> 
> Dieses Schild gibt die Rechtslage in Bayern wieder und hilft von vornherein Klarheit darüber zu verschaffen - die Regeln richten sich an die Mountainbiker - (das Schild ist ja auch von der DIMB), letztlich gelten sie bis auf das Wegegebot natürlich auch für die Wanderer):
> ...


Srimmt.... könnte so einfach sein! Würde ja gerne solche Schilder bei unseren Trails anbringen, doch wäre die Stadtverwaltung / Bayer.Forstverwaltung / ansässigen Radclubs aktuell nicht sehr begeistert davon....


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. September 2020)

Schau mal:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Man könnte auch den Gemeinden einen Tausch gegen eine rechtmäßige Alternative anbieten:
> *Bad Feilnbach: Aktion für mehr Respekt und weniger Zoff zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern *OVB v. 09.09.2020
> 
> *Auch als einzelner engagierter Local kann man sich sicher jederzeit an die DIMB wenden...*
> Die können auch weiterhelfen, wenn es mit der Alternative nicht gleich klappt


----------



## vanbov (16. September 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Schau mal:


Alleine die Tatsache, das sich unsere Stadt mit keiner ihr „Fremden“ Vereinigung an einen Tisch setzen will, sagt doch schon alles... Wir haben dies schon X-Mal versucht, doch scheitern wir Locals hier jedesmal schon daran, die richtigen Leute an den Tisch zu kriegen!
Und wenn ich mich nicht komplett täusche, warst du bei einem unserer internen Treffen in Kelheim auch schon dabei?!


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. September 2020)

4.3.7 Verwaltungsgemeinschaft Dasing (Gemeindemagazin Dasing Frühling 2015)

*Reiten in der freien Natu*r
In Bayern haben auch die Reiter das Recht, sich in der freien Natur zu erholen. Dieses Recht ist jedoch zusätzlich zu o. g. Bestimmungen weiteren Beschränkungen unterworfen:
Das Recht auf Naturgenuss und Erholung muss gemeinverträglich ausgeübt werden, d. h. andere Erholungssuchende wie z. B. Wanderer oder Radfahrer dürfen durch das Reiten nicht mehr als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar beeinträchtigt werden (Art. 21 Abs. 3 BayNatSchG). Wegen der mit dem Pferd verbundenen möglichen Gefahren, Belästigungen oder Behinderungen, sind Reiter zu erhöhter Rücksichtnahme gegenüber anderen verpflichtet, z. B. dürfen sie bei Begegnung mit Fußgängern, etc. nur im Schritt passieren oder müssen stehen bleiben.
Auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur darf unter der Voraussetzung geritten werden, dass sich die Wege dafür eignen. Dies richtet sich nach der generellen Beschaffenheit der Wegfläche. Lässt dabei der bauliche Zustand die Gefahr befürchten, dass ein Reitbetrieb tiefe, nachhaltige Hufeindrücke hinterlässt, ist der Weg als für das Reiten ungeeignet anzusehen.
Ein Weg ist dann ein Weg, wenn er zwei deutliche Fahrspuren enthält und durch ein zweispuriges Fahrzeug genutzt werden kann. Einmal mit einem Traktor durch die Wiese gefahren, heißt nicht, daß dies ein Weg ist.
Im Wald ist das Reiten ausschließlich auf Straßen und geeigneten Wegen zulässig.
Falls die Witterung (Regen / Frost) die nicht befestigten Wege aufgeweicht hat, können anhaltende Schäden entstehen und dürfen nicht mehr benutzt werden. (Im Sommer, bei großer Hitze können auch Teerstraßen aufweichen.)

Zur Gemeinverträglichkeit erläutert die VG Dasing, wie sich Reiter zu verhalten haben. Einen Verzicht auf bestimmte Wege postuliert sie hier zu Recht nicht.

Entsprechend des hier kritisierten Urteils formuliert die VG Dasing die Eignung von Privatwegen richte sich nach deren genereller Beschaffenheit. Entgegen der Ausführungen des BayVGH, meint die VG Dasing aber nicht „die Beschaffenheit der Wegfläche, wie sie durchschnittlich oder wenigstens überwiegend während bestimmter Jahreszeiten oder anderer, nach klimatischen und sonstigen sachbezogenen Gesichtspunkten abgegrenzter Zeiträume besteht“, sondern wie sie sich dem Reiter erkennbar darbietet. Bei ihren Ausführungen zu den „geeigneten Wegen“ im Wald stellt sie auf die jeweilige Witterung ab und steht damit sogar direkt im Widerspruch zum gegenständlichen Urteil. Ihre Überlegungen wären dabei durchaus vom Reiter umsetzbar, während laut dem BayVGH-Urteil Wege auch dann ungeeignet seien, wenn gar keine Schäden zu erwarten sind und damit das Betretungsrecht dennoch schon kraft Gesetzes entfiele, obwohl es dem Reiter gegebenenfalls überhaupt nicht möglich wäre dies selbst festzustellen.

Bayernweit einmalig dürfte allerdings die Wegedefinition der VG Dasing sein:
„Ein Weg ist dann ein Weg, wenn er zwei deutliche Fahrspuren enthält und durch ein zweispuriges Fahrzeug genutzt werden kann.“

Damit nimmt die VG Dasing unabhängig vom Begriff des „geeigneten Weges“ eine äußerst weitreichende Beschränkung der gemäß Art. 30 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BayNatSchG an das Wegegebot gebundene Erholungsnutzung an. Dies ist umso erstaunlicher als sie als örtliche Straßenverkehrsbehörde mit dem Wegebegriff vertraut sein sollte. Tatsächlich nimmt die VG Dasing hier Bezug auf Fahrwege wie sie etwa in Niedersachsen in § 25 Abs. 2 Satz 2 NWaldLG definiert sind. Dort ist nach § 26 Abs. 2 Satz 1 NWaldLG das Reiten auf gekennzeichneten Reitwegen und eben diesen Fahrwegen (§ 25 Abs. 2 Satz 2 NWaldLG) gestattet, das Radfahren hingegen gemäß § 25 Abs. 1 Satz 1 NWaldLG auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen (§ 25 Abs. 1 Satz 2 NWaldLG). Für das Betretungsrecht aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV ist dies jedoch weder einschlägig noch anwendbar, da für die grundrechtlich geschützte Erholungsnutzung in Bayern grundsätzlich alle Wege zur Verfügung stehen.


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (18. September 2020)

4.3.8 Bayerischer Waldbesitzerverband

Dem Bayerischen Waldbesitzerverband fehlt jedoch eine genaue Definition der geeigneten Wege für Radfahrer: „Mit dem technischen Fortschritt gibt es bald keinen Weg mehr, den ich nicht mit meinem Fahrrad befahren kann. Wir plädieren daher für eine Kennzeichnung der für Radfahrer geeigneten Wege im Wald“, sagt von Butler. (Quelle: dpa, 25.08.2015)

Während die Meinung vertreten wird, der Waldbesitzer hätte über die Eignung von Wegen zu entscheiden, stellt der Waldbesitzerverband fest, dass der Eigentümer hierzu gar nicht in der Lage ist. Die Aussage macht aber auch deutlich, dass dem Waldbesitzerverband weniger an der Verhütung unzumutbarer Schäden, sondern vornehmlich an einer allgemeinen Einschränkung des Radfahrens gelegen ist. Bei einem berechtigten Interesse (Art. 33 BayNatSchG) würde der Waldbesitzer gar nicht erst auf eine Definition „geeigneter Wege“ zurückgreifen müssen.

Im Übrigen kommt seine Forderung nach Kennzeichnung der für Radfahrer geeigneten Wege der für verfassungswidrig erachteten Ausweisung von Reitwegen sehr nahe.


4.3.9 Forstverwaltung Kühbach

Die „Welt“ berichtete am 19.09.2017 „Wann ein Mountainbiker auf Waldwegen radeln darf“ von der Güteverhandlung am Amtsgericht Aichach, Az.: 101 C 153/17:
„Ein Waldbesitzer will einem Fahrradfahrer verbieten, durch seinen Forst zu radeln.“ „Nach Ansicht des Waldbesitzers sind nur mit Schotter befestigte Wege geeignet. Im Fall der Klage geht es aber um eine Waldschneise, die aus Sicht des Eigentümers nur zum Befahren mit Schleppern gedacht sei“.

Hier wird nochmals deutlich, dass alleine die Auffassung, das Radfahren sei auf bestimmten Wegen nicht erlaubt, bereits zu Konflikten führt.


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Pintie (19. September 2020)

Achja... die Grünen...

Antrag an die Stadt München.

Der rechtlich interessante Teil :

"Ferner ist das das Mountainbike-fahren außerhalb der hierfür eindeutig zugelassenen
Wege zu unterbinden."

wiederspricht doch irgendwie dem allgemeinen Betretungsrecht.

Wobei die Gegend unterdessen eigentlich sowieso komplett gesperrt ist. (mit barrikaden).
Das Problem ist, das das Gebiet an der Isar der Parkverwaltung unterstellt ist. Und die schon paar mal wegen der Wegsicherungspflicht (erfolgreich) verklagt wurden. Ein Fall war ein Ast den einer auf den Kopf bekommen hat.


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. September 2020)

Die zuvor angeführten Beispiele zeigen zahlreiche ganz unterschiedliche Meinungen zur "Eignung von Wegen" auf. Dabei entwickelt manche Organisation oder Behörde ihre ganz eigene Vorstellungen welche Wege sich zum Mountainbiken eignen sollen und auf welchen es ihrer Auffassung nach unzulässig sei.

Um Erholungsuchende über das gesetzliche Wegegebot hinaus von vornherein auszuschließen, meint man Wege entweder vom Wegebegriff bereits ausnehmen zu können oder Verbote, die weder rechtlich noch fachlich haltbar sind, über die Definition von "geeigneten Wegen" selbst erschaffen zu können. 

Daher Fortsetzung:

5. Verfassungsrechtliche Bedenken

5.1 Kein „unbestimmter Rechtsbegriff“

Bei der Begrifflichkeit des „geeigneten Weges“ aus Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG handelt es sich wie dargestellt um eine semantische Missdeutung und nicht etwa um einen unbestimmten Rechtsbegriff, der einer Auslegung zugänglich wäre.

Der Versuch zu begründen, dass ein Betretungsrecht auf „ungeeigneten Wegen“ von vornherein nicht bestehe, endete im Urteil des BayVGH vom 17.01.1983 damit, dass die Beurteilung dem Eigentümer überlassen sei. Wenn jedoch dem rechtsunterworfenen Erholungsuchenden die Beurteilung nicht selbst möglich ist, kann aber schon nach rechtsstaatlichen Grundsätzen kein gesetzliches Verbot vorliegen, insbesondere wäre die Strafbarkeit eines Handelns nicht voraussehbar.

Die in Art.  27  Abs.  2  BayNatSchG hinterlegte Systematik des Gesetzes trägt dem Rechnung.


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## 20-36 (20. September 2020)

Sehr schöner und wichtiger Beitrag hier und wie schön,
dass wir so kluge Köpfe in unseren Reihen haben  ?

Aber wie beschreibt oder erklärt man *den geeigneten Weg*
den etwas weniger Rechtsgelehrten in geeigneter Form?

Um es quasi möglichst kurz und allgemeinverständlich auf den Punkt zu bringen,
also mehr volksmundartlich umschrieben statt juristisch fundiert, 
formuliere ich es ganz gerne so :





... und in der Regel wird es so auch gut verstanden.
Passt doch, @Sun on Tour , oder könnte das für Missverständnisse sorgen?


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. September 2020)

Ich kenne Carstens Erklärung und damit fährt er letztlich immer auf der sicheren Seite, genauso wie jeder andere, der sich in Bayern an die DIMB Trail Rules hält und die kommen ganz ohne Definitionen aus.

Warum das so ist, wird der nächste und die folgenden Punkte in diesem Thread nochmals zeigen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. September 2020)

5.2 Art. 30 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BayNatSchG, Art. 13 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BayWaldG

Verfassungskonform kann das 1998 eingefügte „geeignete“ nur in dem Sinne verstanden werden, dass das Betretungsrecht bereits nach Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 1 unter den Voraussetzungen des Art. 33 BayNatSchG durch den Eigentümer oder nach Art. 31 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG durch die Naturschutzbehörde wirksam untersagt worden sein muss.

Der Begriff des „geeigneten Weges“, wie er nun explizit in Art. 30 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BayNatSchG zur „Klarstellung“ zu finden ist, ist sprachlich derart unbestimmt, dass er ansonsten gegen den Grundsatz der Gesetzmäßigkeit der Verwaltung verstoßen würde, der seinerseits Ausfluss des Rechtsstaatsprinzips ist (Art. 3 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BV und Art. 20 Abs. 3 GG), würde man ihm einen eigenen Regelungsgehalt zubilligen.

Anders als in Art. 28 Abs. 2 Satz 1 und Art. 37 Abs. 2 Satz 3 BayNatSchG und allen anderen Gesetzesstellen, die ein „geeignet“ enthalten, fehlt hier schlicht ein Bezug, der dem Wörtchen „geeignet“ eine Bedeutung verleihen könnte. So verlangt das Adjektiv „geeignet“ immer eine Präposition, z. B.: „geeignet für“. Der Gesetzestext enthält diesbezüglich keine hinreichend klare Formulierung des Tatbestandes, weil sich die vermeintliche „Klarstellung“ ausschließlich aus dem Wissen um das gegenständliche Urteil ergibt. Vor allem aber kann sich die „Klarstellung“ nicht auf eine gesetzeskonforme Auslegung des Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG stützen, da man bisher überhaupt noch keine Auslegung vorgenommen hatte, sondern lediglich der Annahme einer bestimmten Bedeutung gefolgt ist.

Auch wenn eine Auslegungsbedürftigkeit einer Norm der Bestimmtheit nicht entgegensteht, so wäre die nun kreierte Formulierung ungenügend, da weder Erholungsuchende noch Waldbesitzer die Rechtslage erkennen und ihr Verhalten danach ausrichten können (vgl. BVerfG, Urteil vom 24.4.1991 BVerfGE 84, 133/149; vom 24.6.1993 BVerfGE 89, 69/84 f. m.w.N.). Der hinreichenden Bestimmtheit stünde auch entgegen, dass eine abschließende Klärung, ob nun ein gesetzliches Betretungsverbot für einzelne Waldwege bestünde dem Erholungsuchenden selbst, auch unter Inanspruchnahme fachkundiger Hilfe, nicht möglich ist.

Der Grundsatz der Gesetzmäßigkeit der Verwaltung fordert, dass die Norm, die gegenüber dem Staatsbürger einen Eingriff ermöglicht, nach Inhalt, Gegenstand, Zweck und Ausmaß hinreichend bestimmt und begrenzt ist, so dass der Eingriff messbar und in gewissem Umfang für den Staatsbürger voraussehbar und berechenbar wird. Das Gesetz muss die Tätigkeit der Verwaltung inhaltlich normieren und darf sich nicht darauf beschränken, allgemein gehaltene Grundsätze aufzustellen, und es damit dem Ermessen der Verwaltung überlassen, die Grenzen der Freiheit im Einzelnen zu bestimmen. Dieses Gebot zwingt den Gesetzgeber aber nicht, den Tatbestand einer Rechtsnorm mit genau erfassbaren Maßstäben zu beschreiben.

Die aktuellen Ausführungen der Bayerischen Staatsministerien machen aber ganz klar deutlich, dass der Gesetzgeber die vermeintlich mit der Einfügung des Wortes „geeignet“ in Art. 30 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BayNatSchG einhergehende Einschränkung des Grundrechts auf Erholung offensichtlich nicht hinreichend bestimmt hätte, würde man darin eine weitere Konkretisierung der Schranken des Grundrechts sehen.

Vielmehr nutzt die Exekutive diesen Umstand dahingehend aus, dass sie losgelöst von den bestehenden gesetzlichen Normierungen mit tatbestandlichen Festlegung von Voraussetzungen für Sperrungen, wie sie hinsichtlich der Eigentümerverträglichkeit der einschlägige Art. 33 BayNatSchG enthält, die Grenzen der Freiheit im Einzelnen nun umfassend selbst zu bestimmen versucht.

Dies führt in der Folge nicht nur dazu, dass dann auch der in Art. 34 BayNatSchG enthaltene staatliche Grundrechtsschutz auf Behördenebene regelmäßig ins Leere läuft, sondern mit der Kennzeichnung bzw. Sperrung nach Ansicht der Exekutive „ungeeigneter Wege“ auch zu weiteren unzulässigen Grundrechtseinschränkungen.


Es sei nochmal daran erinnert, dass der Text entstand, weil ein Waldbesitzer mit Genehmigung des Landratsamtes rechtswidrige Sperrschilder aufgestellt hatte.

Prozess in Aichach
*Mountainbike-Streit: Waldbesitzer verliert gegen Radler*
Augsburger Allgemeine vom 17.04.2018

"Waldbesitzer könnten solche Wege auch nicht mit Schildern sperren, wie es im Kühbacher Forst mit Genehmigung des Landratsamtes der Fall ist. Möglich sei das nur mit einer konkreten Begründung wie zum Beispiel Fällarbeiten. Sonst würde ja das Betretungsrecht einfach ausgehebelt, begründet Hellriegel."


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. September 2020)

5.3 Art. 57 Abs. 4 Nr. 2 BayNatSchG (Ordnungswidrigkeiten - Bußgeldvorschrift)

Soweit etwa das Bayerische Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz in seinen „Rechtlichen Hinweisen zum Reiten in freier Natur“ die Meinung vertritt, ob ein nicht gesperrter Privatweg in der freien Natur zum Reiten geeignet ist und damit benutzt werden darf, hinge von diversen Eigenschaften ab, ist anzumerken, dass diese Auffassung bei der Anwendung der Bußgeldvorschrift des Art. 57 Abs. 4 Nr. 2 BayNatSchG gegen den in Art 104 Abs. 1 der Bayerischen Verfassung verankerten strafrechtlichen Bestimmtheitsgrundsatz verstoßen würde, da der Erholungsuchende auf einem nicht gesperrten Weg nicht vorhersehen kann, ob ein Reiten oder Fahren mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft verboten und damit mit Geldbuße bedroht ist oder nicht.

Besonders aufschlussreich sind hierzu auch die Ausführungen in der „Vereinbarung der Bayerischen Staatsregierung mit dem Allgemeinen Deutschen Fahrrad Club Landesverband Bayern (ADFC) e. V., der Deutschen Initiative Mountain Bike e. V. (DIMB), dem Bund Deutscher Radfahrer (BDR) e. V. , dem Deutschen Alpenverein (DAV) e. V., dem Bayerischen Radsport-Verband e.V. und dem Landesverband Bayern der Deutschen Gebirgs- und Wandervereine zum Mountainbiking in Bayern“ (Mountainbike-Vereinbarung in Bayern) vom 05.10.2000 unter Nr. 4.:

4. Rechtssicherheit für Mountainbiker - Eigenverantwortlichkeit 

Die wenigsten Mountainbiker und Wanderer kennen die gesetzlichen Grundlagen für die Ausübung ihrer Freizeitbetätigungen. Nicht zuletzt deswegen kommt es auch immer wieder zur Beeinträchtigung des Naturraumes und zu Konflikten zwischen den beiden Gruppen. Zudem stellt sich bei Unfällen die Haftungsfrage. Es gilt daher, die an sich klare und praxisgerechte Formulierung im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz, wonach Fahrrad fahren (und damit Mountainbiking) nur auf geeigneten Wegen stattfinden darf, auch den einzelnen Mountainbikern und Wanderern zu verdeutlichen. Bei der Vielfalt der Erholungsräume in Bayern lassen sich aber keine überall zutreffenden Regeln über die Eignung der Wege aufstellen. Es wird deswegen bei der Beurteilung, ob ein Weg zum Mountainbiking geeignet ist, immer auf die Umstände des Einzelfalles ankommen. Eine Beurteilung wird in der Regel nur dann stattfinden müssen, wenn ein Konfliktfall eingetreten ist, der eine Lösung verlangt. Von daher gilt es Strategien zu entwickeln, die solche Konflikte erst gar nicht entstehen lassen. 

Die Vereinbarung gibt an dieser Stelle vor Rechtssicherheit zu vermitteln, leistet aber hierzu überhaupt keinen Beitrag. Tatsächlich ist die dort geschilderte Rechtslage die Ursache für Verunsicherungen.

Dass eine Beurteilung nur stattfinden müsse, wenn ein Konfliktfall bereits eingetreten sei, macht deutlich, dass die Vorwerfbarkeit eines Handelns erst ex post – also im Nachhinein – beurteilt würde, weil dem Erholungsuchenden selbst eine vorherige Einschätzung mangels eigener Fach- und Sachkunde aufgrund der geschilderten Komplexität der Umstände offensichtlich nicht möglich ist und ihm daher in dieser Vereinbarung auch nicht zugetraut wird. Vielmehr bestätigt sich, dass der Erholungsuchende sich stattdessen auf die jeweiligen – hier nachträglichen – behördlichen Feststellungen und Entscheidungen verlassen muss. Damit offenbart dieser Abschnitt der Vereinbarung letztlich nicht nur die Untauglichkeit der als „klar und praxisgerecht“ bezeichneten Annahme, dass kraft Gesetzes das „Fahrrad fahren (und damit Mountainbiking) nur auf geeigneten Wegen stattfinden darf“, sondern auch deren Unvereinbarkeit mit rechtstaatlichen Grundsätzen.

Konsequenter Weise betrifft die Bußgeldregelung wonach das unbefugte Befahren „ungeeigneter“ Wege mit Geldbuße belegt werden kann, nur Wege, die wirksam gesperrt sind, da man ansonsten nicht unbefugt ist. Hier ist außerdem zu beachten, dass Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BayNatSchG davon ausgeht, dass der Grundstückseigentümer von sich aus tätig werden muss, wenn er Erholungsuchende von der Nutzung ausschließen will und andernfalls die Nutzung duldet. Darüber hinaus kann der Grundstückseigentümer an sich zu seinem Schutz unzulässige Nutzungen zulassen, soweit sie nicht aus anderen Gründen unzulässig sind.

Zudem sind Beschädigungen durch Erholungsuchende zum Schutz des Eigentums immer schon über die Regelung des Art. 57 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 Buchst. a) BayNatSchG mit Bußgeld bewährt.


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Pintie (22. September 2020)

Gratuliere  - damit sind jetzt die ersten 100 DinA4 Seiten voll 

Wird Zeit für eine ISBN Nummer ! Ich würde das Buch kaufen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. September 2020)

Noch ein kurzer Nachtrag zur Mountainbikevereinbarung Bayern vom 05.10.2000:
...
Es wird deswegen bei der Beurteilung, ob ein Weg zum Mountainbiking geeignet ist, immer auf die Umstände des Einzelfalles ankommen. Eine Beurteilung wird in der Regel nur dann stattfinden müssen, wenn ein Konfliktfall eingetreten ist, der eine Lösung verlangt.  ...

In nicht mal zwei Wochen ist diese Vereinbarung 20 Jahre alt und in zwanzig Jahren ist tatsächlich nicht ein solcher Konfliktfall eingetreten, der eine Lösung verlangt hätte.

Warum das so ist, folgt hier natürlich noch.


----------



## PikayHoSo (22. September 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Warum das so ist, folgt hier natürlich noch.


Du wolltest doch nur noch die nächste Seite anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (23. September 2020)

Wenn die Systematik des Art. 27 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG beachtet wird, erkennt man schnell, dass der Bayerische Gesetzgeber mit dem Inkrafttreten des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes am 01.08.1973 in sich schlüssige Regelungen zum Betretungsrecht geschaffen hatte, die durch ihre Systematik bürger- und anwenderfreundlich sind, sowie für Rechtssicherheit und Rechtsfrieden sorgen. Dies würdigte auch die Bayerische Staatsregierung in ihrer Begründung zum Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz 2011 vom 06.10.2010 (Drucksache 16/5872) zu Art. 26 ausdrücklich:

„Dieser Abschnitt hat sich seit seiner Einführung 1973 bewährt und war Vorbild für zahlreiche Naturschutzgesetze anderer Länder. Die Regelungen befrieden auf der einen Seite Konflikte zwischen Erholungsuchenden untereinander sowie auch im Verhältnis zu Grundeigentümern und gewährleisten auf der anderen Seite einen pfleglichen Umgang mit der Natur.“

In Konkretisierung und teilweise auch in Erweiterung des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV garantiert es auf der einen Seite jedermann ein Betretungsrecht der freien Natur und auf der anderen Seite konkretisiert es auch die verfassungsimmanenten Schranken des Grundrechts durch klare Tatbestände, für deren Prüfung gegebenenfalls ein behördliches Verwaltungsverfahren vorgesehen ist.

Dass es da zu Missdeutungen und Fehlinterpretationen kommen könnte, hat man aber schon beim Erlass des Gesetzes befürchtet:

6. Ausblick 

6.1 Historische Vorahnungen

Es scheint so als würde sich die Vorahnung einiger Abgeordnete und Senatoren, dass das Gesetz missverstanden werden könnte, bewahrheiten. So zum einen der Abgeordnete Kaub in der 2. Lesung am 17.07.1973:

„Aber wer sie sich einmal anschaut stellt fest, daß sie dermaßen kompliziert und verschachtelt gebaut sind, daß sie auch ein Jurist erst mehrmals lesen muß, um einigermaßen zu wissen, was da eigentlich los ist. Was in dem einen Artikel zuerkannt wird, wird im nächsten wieder aufgehoben. Meine Damen und Herren, in der Vergangenheit sind die Menschen draußen über die Zäune gestolpert, aber in Zukunft, fürchte ich, wird man nicht nur über Zäune, sondern außerdem noch über die Paragraphen dieser Gesetze stolpern. Das halte ich nicht für gut. Mit diesen Bestimmungen kann der Bürger nicht viel anfangen. Ich kann heute schon voraussagen, ohne mich zum großen Propheten aufspielen zu wollen, daß es damit sehr viel Ärger geben wird und Sie bald gezwungen sein werden, das neu zu formulieren. …“

oder auch im Senat (Sen-Drucksache 201/72 vom 09.11.1972):

„Auf Antrag von Senator Hauptmannl kamen die Ausschüsse zu Artikel 33 Nr. 2 zu einer weiteren Gutachtensempfehlung. Danach bringt der Senat den Wunsch zum Ausdruck, dass diese Bestimmung konkreter gefaßt wird, damit die unteren Naturschutzbehörden bei dem Vollzug dieser Regelung vor verwaltungsgerichtlichen Beschwernissen verschont bleiben. Senator Dr. Wilhelm hatte gegen diese Formulierung erhebliche Bedenken angemeldet mit der Begründung, die hier niedergelegten unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffe würden ganze Generationen von Verwaltungsrichtern beschäftigen.“


Nachtrag:
Wenn man sich nicht unnötig an dem Wörtchen "eignen" aufhängt und meint darin seien „alle Aspekte einer natur- und eigentumsverträglichen sowie sicheren Nutzung einschlossen“, wie der Kommentar „Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz“ Christian Tausch (Bayerisches Landesamt für Umwelt), 2007, RdNr. 4 zu Art. 23 (jetzt Art. 28 BayNatSchG), bleibt eigentlich alles eindeutig und auch einleuchtend.

Es ist daher wichtig zu "einer umfassenden Information und Aufklärung über die Rechtslage und natur-und sozialverträgliches Verhalten" beizutragen.


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. September 2020)

6.2 Entwicklungen in der aktuellen Rechtsprechung

6.2.1 Urteil des BayVGH vom 03.07.2015, Az. 11 B 14.2809

Das Urteil des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs vom 03.07.2015 wird von verschiedenen Stellen sehr unterschiedlich interpretiert. Während die NJW Neue Juristische Wochenschrift in Auswertung des Urteils befindet:
„Es besteht durch das von der Bayerischen Verfassung geschützte Radfahren in freier Natur kein erhöhtes Risiko für Erholung suchende Fußgänger.“,
sehen andere, wie z. B. das Landratsamt Eichstätt in seinem Rechtsgutachten vom 27.07.2015 in den RdNrn. 23 ff. des Urteils "erstmals konkrete Hinweise" zur Geeignetheit des jeweiligen Weges (www.naturpark-altmuehltal.de/pdf/downloads/moutenbiker_rechtsgutachten.pdf).
An der unterschiedlichen Interpretation des Urteils haben sich dann kurzfristig nicht nur lokal Konflikte entzündet.

Nun hätte wohl jeder am „Radfahren im Walde“ Interessierte erwartet, dass der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof die Möglichkeit nutzt, die von vielen ersehnten neuen Erkenntnisse um die „Eignung von Wegen“ mit seiner Pressemitteilung vom 19.08.2015 mitzuteilen. Das Gericht ist in seiner Pressemitteilung jedenfalls nicht mehr auf ein solches gesetzliches Verbot eingegangen, sondern verwies auf die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten der Behörde, was offensichtlich für sich spricht.

Nachdem die Pressemitteilung des BayVGH von den Medien aufgegriffen und verbreitet wurde, erschienen in der Folge ab dem 25.08.2015 zahlreiche Presseberichte, die mit folgender immer gleichlautender Passage das Urteil des BayVGH relativierten: „Radfahren auf freien Wegen ist in Bayern grundsätzlich erlaubt - so hat zumindest der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof (BayVGH) vor kurzem geurteilt (Az. 11 B 14.2809). „Hierzu gehört grundsätzlich auch das Radfahren auf geeigneten Wegen im Wald, wenn es der Erholung oder anderen nicht kommerziellen Zwecken dient“, präzisierte das Bayerische Umweltministerium.“

Das Herausstellen der vermeintlichen gesetzlichen Beschränkung des Radfahrens auf „geeignete Wege“ führt zu der Vorstellung das Recht auf Erholung und Naturgenuss aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV würde, insbesondere für Radfahrer, auf manchen Wegen kraft Gesetzes nicht bestehen. Entsprechend entfiele damit auch die privatrechtliche Wirkung der in der Bayerischen Verfassung statuierte Duldungspflicht gemäß §§ 1004 Abs. 2, 858 Abs. 1 BGB (vgl. Art. 111 EGBGB). Somit wären dem Eigentümer oder sonstigen Berechtigten nun entsprechende Abwehransprüche gegenüber den erholungsuchenden Radfahrern nicht mehr verwehrt. Da sich die Radfahrer weiterhin auf das Grundrecht berufen, wächst die Verärgerung mancher Waldbesitzer über die scheinbar rechtswidrige Nutzung ihrer Grundstücke und sehen ihre Rechte durch dann als „rücksichtslose“ bzw. „schwarze Schafe“ bezeichnete Radfahrer beeinträchtigt. Der durch die Bayerische Verfassung und der im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz einfachrechtlichen Ausgestaltung des Rechts auf Erholung in freier Natur gewährleistete Frieden geht damit verloren.

Nachdem nach Meinung des Präsidenten der deutschen Waldbesitzerverbände, Philipp Freiherr zu Guttenberg, sich der Waldbesitzer nicht nur mit Ungeziefer und gefräßigem Wild herumzuschlagen hat, sondern auch mit Öko-Aktivisten, *Wanderer- und Mountainbiker-Befall* (Bild, „Bruder Wald“ vom 18.04.2010), geht der Präsident des Bayerischen Waldbesitzerverbands, Josef Ziegler, auf dem zweiten Allgäuer Holztag des Holzforum Allgäu am 17.08.2016 in Immenstadt noch einen Schritt weiter und macht offensichtlich deutlich, dass sich die bayerischen Waldbesitzer nun vom Grundrecht auf Erholung in freier Natur aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV distanzieren und sich gegen die Bayerische Verfassung stellen:

„Von den Eigentümern werde eine immer stärkere Sozialpflichtigkeit gefordert. Wildschäden, Wanderwege, Mountainbiketrails, Langlaufloipen und *ein freies Betretungsrecht *sind nur ein paar Beispiele die von den Waldbesitzern eingefordert werden.* Doch damit müsse Schluss sein“, so Ziegler. *

Es scheint daher kein Zufall zu sein, dass sich seither vermehrt auch in Bayern Anschläge auf Radfahrer durch gespannte Seile und Nagelfallen im Wald ereignen. Die Presse berichtete u. a.:

14.04.2016 Bamberg: „Fiese Falle für Fahrradfahrer im Kemmerner Wald“, inFranken.de​15.04.2016 „Gröbenzell: Radlhasser versteckt Nagelbrett in Pfütze“, Abendzeitung​17.04.2016 Alling/Biburg: „Gefährliche Falle: Nagelbretter im Wald gefunden“, Merkur „Sabotageanschlag​gegen Radler - Jetzt wird’s kriminell!“, DAV-Panorama 3/2016, S. 10​22.04.2016 Erding: „Anschlag auf Mountainbiker: Nagelbrett unter Laub versteckt“, Wochenblatt.de​26.04.2016 Mittenwald: „Am Kranzberg: Diese Falle kann Mountainbiker töten“, Merkur​03.06.2016 Holzkirchen: „Nagelfallen für Biker aufgestellt“, Holzkirchner Stimme​09.06.2016 Bayreuth: „Buchstein: Jagd auf Mountainbiker“, Nordbayerischer Kurier​24.08.2016 „Bei Schnaittach: Nagelbrett-Anschlag auf Mountainbiker“, nordbayern.de „Gefährliche Fallen​am Rothenberg“, Hersbrucker Zeitung​22.09.2016 Pfronten: „Hinterhältiger Anschlag: Angelschnur über Bergweg gespannt“, Merkur​23.11.2016 Thalmässing: „Unbekannter greift Jogger und Mountainbiker an“, Hilpoltsteiner Kurier​20.12.2016 Aichach: „Anschlag auf Mountainbiker im Allenberger Forst: Nägel im Boden“, Augsburger Allgemeine​​So verwundern bisher unbekannte Schlagzeilen wie „Krieg in den Bergen: Nagelfallen und Steine gegen Mountainbiker“, Merkur vom 02.08.2016 oder der Fernsehbericht „Nagelfallen - Krieg gegen Mountainbiker?“ vom 12.08.2016, 17:30 Uhr, BR nicht.

Während nun Radfahrer Ziel anonymer Anschläge werden, funktioniert in Bayern, entsprechend der Rechtslage das Miteinander von Radfahrern und Fußgängern. So nun auch im gegenständlichen Bannwald Ottobeuren. Nachdem der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof im Sommer 2015 das Fahrradverbot aufgehoben hatte, das im Bannwald seit 1959 zum Schutz der Fußgänger galt, berichtet die Memminger Zeitung am 29.11.2016 "Bannwald: Radler verhalten sich „sehr rücksichtsvoll“. Anders als zunächst von Touristikamtsleiter Peter Kraus befürchtet gibt es im Bannwald keine Konflikte zwischen Radfahrern und Fußgängern. Angesichts teils enger und kurvenreicher Wege hatte nicht nur Kraus die Befürchtung geäußert, dass es bei Begegnungen von Radlern und Wanderern zu Problemen kommen könnte. Der Touristikamtsleiter hatte damals angekündigt, gegebenenfalls Beschwerden zu sammeln und nach einem Jahr dem Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshof vorzulegen. Dazu besteht nun jedoch keine Notwendigkeit: Seit mehr als einem Jahr dürfen Radler sowie Wanderer im Bannwald unterwegs sein und weder beim Touristikamt noch beim Bürgerbüro sind laut Kraus Beschwerden eingegangen. Vielmehr habe er von „sehr rücksichtsvollem Verhalten“ der Radfahrer gegenüber den Wanderern gehört.“

So bestätigt sich im Nachgang des Urteils die befriedende Wirkung der bayerischen Rechtslage auf den befürchteten sozialen Konflikt zwischen Radfahrern und Fußgängern und schließlich auch die eingangs erwähnte Auswertung des Urteils der NJW Neue Juristische Wochenschrift, insbesondere auch auf „sehr schmalen Wegen“ mit „erhebliche Steigungen“ (RdNr. 11 des Urteils).

Anders stellt sich das Verhältnis von Radfahrern und Fußgängern in Baden-Württemberg dar, wo die dort zum Schutz der Fußgänger eingeführte 2-Meter-Regel (§ 37 Abs. 3 Satz 3 LWaldG), die das Radfahren im Wald nur auf Wegen mit mindestens zwei Metern Breite erlaubt, diesen sozialen Konflikt neu entfachte und aufrecht hält. So hatte sich nach einer intensiven Konfliktphase kurz nach dem Auftreten des Mountainbiken in den 1990er Jahren das Verhältnis zwischen den Nutzern verbessert. Verschlechtert hat es sich wieder durch neue Gesetzesregelungen, die im Rahmen der Novellierung des Landeswaldgesetzes vorgenommen wurden und deren Resultat ein 2-Meter Fahrgebot für Radfahrer ist, so die mit Mitteln des Landes Baden-Württemberg geförderten „Konfliktanalysen als Grundlage für die Entwicklung von umweltgerechten Managementstrategien in Erholungsgebieten“, Prof. Dr. Karl-Reinhard Volz und Carsten Mann, 2006. Hinsichtlich einer möglichen Gefährdung heißt es in der o.g. Veröffentlichung bezugnehmend auf ein Interview mit dem Geschäftsführer des Schwarzwaldvereins (SWV), dem zweitgrößten deutschen Wanderverband, weiter: Eine von den Mountainbikern ausgehende gesundheitliche Gefährdung der Wanderer durch Begegnungen wird relativiert: "Also das halte ich persönlich jetzt subjektiv für einen Witz, muss ich ihnen ehrlich sagen."


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## komamati-san (24. September 2020)

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass mich ein juristischer Fachthread so fesselt.
Und jetzt wird's auch noch politisch; ist diese zitierte Anhäufung von Bikerfallen, nachdem der Waldbesitzerverein was verlautbart hat, statistisch denn relevant? Hast Du die Daten alle aus dem www?


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. September 2020)

Das meiste kann man googeln. Dabei ist auffällig, dass es nach langer Zeit überhaupt erst ab 2016 in Bayern wieder etwas über Anschläge auf Mountainibiker zu berichten gab. Bis dahin wurde allenfalls aus anderen Bundesländern zu Fallenstellungen berichtet.

Kommen wir nochmal kurz zurück auf den Vortrag des Präsidenten des Bayerischen Waldbesitzerverbands
*„Wer hat das Sagen im Wald?*
– Der Waldbesitz im Spannungsfeld von Naturschutz und globaler Herausforderung“
am Allgäuer Holztag im Rahmen der Allgäuer Festwoche 2016

Oftmals liest man ja in der Presse die Überschrift "Wem gehört der Wald?", wie im BR Artikel vom 04.08.2020. Herr Ziegler fragt nicht "Wem gehört der Wald?", was jedes Mal eigentlich eine äußerst dumme Frage ist, weil der Wald in Deutschland entweder einem privaten, kommunalen, kirchlichen oder auch staatlichen Eigentümer gehört (Punkt). Er weiß das: "Jeder nutzt den Wald für seine Zwecke, dabei ist er kein Gemeingut. Es gibt Eigentümer und dieses Eigentum verpflichtet."

Daher lautet das Thema auch "Wer hat das Sagen im Wald?"

Das ist der Gegenpol zu so unbedarften Aussagen, wie der in dem verlinkten BR-Artikel: 
*"Der Wald gehört allen"*

Diese ist zum einen in der Sache schon falsch. Die bayerischen Waldbesitzer sind sich, wie man oben auch schön lesen kann, der Sozialpflichtigkeit ihres Eigentums bewusst und hatten in der Regel auch kein großes Problem damit, weil für sie die Erholungsfunktion des Waldes und die damit verbundenen Duldungspflichten einfach dazu gehörten:

Wanderer, Jogger, Radler und zum Beispiel auch Schwammerlsucher dürfen sich in Bayern frei im Wald bewegen, nicht nur in den Staatswäldern, sondern auch im Privatwald, das besagt das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz:


> "(1) Alle Teile der freien Natur, insbesondere Wald, Bergweide, Fels, Ödungen, Brachflächen, Auen, Uferstreifen und landwirtschaftlich genutzte Flächen, können von jedermann unentgeltlich betreten werden." (Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz)



Zum anderen erweckt die Aussage "Der Wald gehört allen" bei den Waldbesitzern durchaus auch das Gefühl der Enteignung, insbesondere wenn ihr Eigentum hieraus abgeleitet über die Duldungspflichten hinaus von fremden Personen in Anspruch genommen wird, oder bei anderen Berechtigten evtl. auch der Machtlosigkeit. Dazu kommen aufgrund verschiedener Veröffentlichungen dann auch noch die unterschiedlichen Auffassungen zum Betretungsrecht hinsichtlich des Mountainbikens. Bei dieser Gemengelage ist es zumindest denkbar, dass  jemand die öffentliche Abkehr vom "freien Betretungsrecht" nutzt, um sich selbst gegenüber einen Anschlag auf Erholungsuchende zu rechtfertigen (in Anlehnung an die Fraud-Triangle).

Ich hatte damals auch recherchiert, dass ab und an vor dem Erscheinen eines Artikels auch über eine Versammlung der örtlichen Waldbesitzer berichtet wurde... Das muss natürlich nichts heißen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. September 2020)

6.2.2 Urteil des VG Augsburg vom 17.11.2015, Az. Au 2 K 15.160

Zum Sachverhalt: 

Der Kläger begehrte die Verpflichtung der zuständigen Unteren Naturschutzbehörde zur Anordnung der Beseitigung der Beschilderung, die das Mountainbike-Fahren auf zwei Privatwegen in einem zum Naturpark „...“ gehörenden Teil des Gemeindegebiets der Beigeladenen betreffen.

Bei der Beschilderung eines der Wege handelt es sich um eine rechteckige, weiße, etwa 30 auf 20 cm große Tafel, die im oberen Drittel einen mit schwarzen Linien abgesetzten rot-weißen Streifen aufweist über dem mit schwarzer Schrift links beginnend zum einen aufgedruckt ist: „Mountainbike & Downhill ...“ und im rechten Teil in teils schwarzer und teils roter Schrift zum anderen „Respektiere“, wobei in Fortsetzung dieses Schriftzuges unmittelbar unter dem rot-weißen Streifen in schwarzer Schrift angefügt ist: „deine  Grenzen“. In der Mitte des Schildes steht in schwarzer Schrift: „Weg zum Radfahren nicht geeignet! Bitte nicht Befahren! Grund: Weg wird von Wanderern stark frequentiert. Gefahr beim Downhill! Danke!“ Im linken unteren Bereich des Schildes sind zwei Logos und ein Gemeindewappen aufgedruckt („Allgäu“, „Naturpark ...“ und „Gemeinde  ...“) sowie rechts unten in kleiner Schrift „...“. Bei dem Weg über das „...“ zur Bildkapelle handelt es sich nach
den Angaben der Beteiligten um eine ca. vier Kilometer lange unbefestigte Strecke, die zu drei Vierteln bzw. vier Fünfteln im Wald und in relativ steilem Gelände verläuft.

Die Beschilderung des anderen Weges ist mit Ausnahme der den „Grund:“ angebenden Textzeile identisch. Diese Tafeln weisen in Abweichung zum Text des oben beschriebenen Schildes die Zeile auf: „Grund: neu angepflanzter Schutzwald“. Der etwa drei bis vier Kilometer lange Weg führt im ersten Viertel über Wiesen und verläuft dann steil bergab im Wald. Dort befindet sich die in der Beschilderung genannte neu angepflanzte Schutzwaldfläche, an der der Weg teilweise seitlich vorbei und durch die er teilweise hindurchführt.

Aus der Urteilsbegründung: 

Die angebrachte Beschilderung stelle im vorliegenden Fall jedoch keine „Sperre“ im
Sinn des Art. 34 Abs. 2 Satz 1, Abs. 3 BayNatSchG dar... (RdNr. 30).

… Diesem Befund ist bei der Bewertung der Beschilderung wegen der Bedeutung des Schutzes des Grundrechts auf freien Naturgenuss (Art. 141 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BV) gleichsam als Korrektiv mit Kontrollfunktion gegenüber zu stellen inwieweit der Beschilderung (auch) ein benutzungsabwehrendes Element innewohnt, indem bestimmte Benutzergruppen appellativ dazu angehalten werden, sich aufgrund der Hinweise auf mögliche Gefährdungssituationen oder die Schutzbedürftigkeit bestimmter Naturräume mit der Entscheidung, ob der Weg geeignet ist und benutzt bzw. befahren werden kann, auseinanderzusetzen (RdNr. 31).

Anmerkung:

Letztlich kommt das VG Augsburg zu dem Schluss, dass die Feststellung „Weg zum Radfahren nicht geeignet!“ keinen Hinweis auf ein gesetzliches Verbot enthält und daher das Radfahren auf den betroffenen Wegen, welche von „Wanderern stark frequentiert“ (RdNr. 7 u. 32) und „steil und hindernisreich“ seien (RdNr. 10 des Urteils) erlaubt ist (RdNr. 32).

Interpretation des Herrn Gottfried Mayrock, Abteilungsleiter Landratsamt Oberallgäu: 

Herr Mayrock wird im Protokoll der Sitzung der Bayerische Arbeitsgemeinschaft für Bergbauernfragen vom 12.10.2016 mit folgender Aussage zitiert:
"Geradelt werden darf in Bayern jeder Weg, der dafür „geeignet" ist. Nach derzeitiger 
Rechtsauffassung bestimmt dies vor allem das Können des jeweiligen Fahrers. …" 

Zum einen ist diese Rechtsauffassung dem Urteil des VG Augsburg vom 17.11.2015 nicht zu entnehmen, allerdings löst sie sich von der bisherigen Auffassung des BayVGH. Zum anderen lassen aber weder die Regelungen des Bayerischen Naturschutz-  bzw. des Waldgesetzes selbst noch eine immanente Schranke des Grundrechts Raum für diese Interpretation. Sie würde ja ein gesetzliches Verbot mit allen damit verbundenen privat- und öffentlich-rechtlichen Folgen bedeuten, Wege mit dem Fahrrad zu befahren, für die der Erholungsuchende möglicher Weise nicht die Fähigkeiten besitzt. Schon ein Versuch könnte demnach verbotswidrig und damit unzulässig sein. Tatsächlich scheitert in einem solchen Fall die Ausübung des Betretungsrechts in der Form des Radfahrens schlicht an den persönlichen Möglichkeiten des Erholungsuchenden, ohne, dass dies irgendwelche weiteren Konsequenzen, außer für den Radfahrer selbst, hätte.

So auch die Position der Bayerischen Bergwacht im Hinblick auf Artikel 2 des Grundgesetzes der Bundesrepublik Deutschland:
„Der Mensch ist grundsätzlich mündig und frei in seinen Entscheidungen. Es ist sein 
freies Recht, das Abenteuer, die Unsicherheit, die Gefahr und das Risiko zu suchen. 
Der  Mensch  ist  nicht  verpflichtet,  Risiken  zu  meiden  oder  sich  gegen  Risiken  zu 
versichern,  er  ist  jedoch  verpflichtet,  für  die  Folgen  seines  Handelns  die 
Verantwortung zu übernehmen und diese zu tragen. 

Die Bergwacht Bayern vertritt die folgenden Standpunkte: 


Der Mensch ist verantwortlich für die Folgen seines Handelns und seines Tuns.
Er ist frei darin, wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse anzuerkennen und sich dieser zu bedienen.
Er ist frei darin, sich moderner Ausrüstung und Gerätschaften zu bedienen, die sein Tun und Handeln beeinflussen. 

Nachtrag:
Die Auffassungen, dass es "vor allem auf das Können des jeweiligen Fahrers" ankäme, wie Herr Mayrock meint oder "es nicht auf das subjektive Können des Einzelnen" ankäme, wie der DAV (Beitrag #343) meint, sind juristisch, wie oben bereits dargestellt, nicht relevant. In beiden Fällen beruhen sie auf einer Fehlinterpretation des Fazits der Veröffentlichung der Deutschen Initiative Mountianbike e.V. (DIMB)  Der „geeignete Weg“ – ein Irrweg vom September 2015:

"*III. Fazit*

Nach der von uns kritisierten Auffassung des BayVGH wären vorhandene Wege über den Begriff des „ungeeigneten Weges“ schon kraft Gesetzes vom Betretungsrecht ausgenommen und wären somit dem durch die Verfassung geschützten Betretungsrecht der freien Natur entzogen, ohne dass dafür gesetzliche Vorgaben, Maßstäbe oder Verfahren bestünden. Diese Auffassung ist jedoch weder vom Wortlaut noch vom Sinn der betreffenden Regelungen des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes abgedeckt. Hinzu kommt, dass auch die Gesetzesbegründung (Drucksache  7/3007) sowie der Beschluss des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofs vom 16.06.1975 (GVBI S.203) für eine solche Auslegung keine Grundlage bieten. In diesem Sinne führt das Urteil des BayVGH in die Irre und auf den falschen Weg.

Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG enthält lediglich eine Konkretisierung des Grundrechts auf Erholung in der freien Natur dahingehend, dass einerseits die Eigentümer zur Duldung der genannten Erholungsformen auf ihren Privatwegen verpflichtet sind und andererseits der Erholung suchende Bürger keinen Anspruch darauf hat, dass sich vorhandene Wege für eine bestimmte Nutzungsart auch tatsächlich eignen.

Der Zweck der Formulierung „soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen“ ist deshalb primär darin zu sehen, den Grundeigentümern über die Duldung einer bestimmten Nutzung (z. B. Radfahren) hinaus keine weiteren Pflichten anzutragen. Insbesondere sind die Grundeigentümber nicht verpflichtet, Wege für eine bestimmte Nutzungsart auszubauen oder zu unterhalten. In diesem Sinne dient die Formulierung auch dem Zweck, die Grundeigentümer vor einemunzumutbaren Haftungsrisiko zu schützen. 

Von diesem Verständnis ausgehend entscheidet der Erholungsuchende selbst, ob ein Weg im Sinne des Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG für die von ihm gewählte Form der Erholung geeignet ist und trägt damit auch das Risiko einer falschen Beurteilung der Eignung. Schätzt er seine Fähigkeiten falsch ein bzw. überschätzt er sich, so trägt er alleine dafür die Verantwortung. Und dies ist unter Berücksichtigung des Grundsatzes, dass das Betretungsrecht “auf eigene Gefahr” wahrgenommen wird, auch richtig so.

Für die Wahrnehmung des Betretungsrechts kommt es daher primär darauf an, dass sich der Erholungssuchende, und dazu gehören auch Radfahrer und Mountainbiker, an die in der Bayerischen Verfassung und im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz aufgeführten Verhaltenspflichten halten. 

So schreibt Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 2 BV vor:
_„Dabei ist jedermann verpflichtet, mit Natur und Landschaft pfleglich umzugehen.“_

Art 26 Abs. 2 BayNatschG konkretisiert diese Pflicht weiter:
_„Bei der Ausübung des Rechts nach Abs. 1 ist jedermann verpflichtet, mit Natur und Landschaft pfleglich umzugehen. Dabei ist auf die Belange der Grundstückseigentümer und Nutzungsberechtigten Rücksicht zu nehmen. Die Rechtsausübung anderer darf nicht verhindert oder mehr als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar beeinträchtigt werden (Gemeinverträglichkeit).“_

Und natürlich gilt für Radfahrer auch Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BayNatSchG:
_“Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang.“_

Wie man diese einfachen und unverzichtbaren Grundsätze in der Praxis natur- und sozialverträglich einhalten und umsetzen kann, zeigen exemplarisch die DIMB Trailrules."


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Lothar2 (25. September 2020)

Sehr aufschlussreich. Den Post sollte man sich ausdrucken und gut aufbewahren. Er beinhaltet eigentlich Alles was zum Thema "geeignete Wege" zu sagen wäre und bedarf eigentlich keiner Fortsetzung, welche dann nur wieder für Verwirrung sorgt?


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. September 2020)

Der Thread soll ja u. a. auch mit nachvollziehbaren Beispielen zu "einer umfassenden Information und Aufklärung über die Rechtslage und natur-und sozialverträgliches Verhalten" beitragen und Verunsicherungen und Verwirrung um die Rechtslage, insbesondere zum Thema "geeignete Wege" entgegen wirken. Daher geht es noch ein bisschen weiter:


6.2.3  Gütetermin des Amtsgericht Aichach am 19.09.2017, Az.: 101 C 153/17 (siehe hierzu auch Nr. 4.3.9) 

Der Donaukurier berichtete am 20.09.2017 „Keine Einigung im Waldwegestreit“: 

„… Der Waldbesitzer, der Klage gegen einen Mountainbiker eingereicht hat (wir berichteten), konnte nicht exakt benennen, was aus seiner Sicht ein zum Befahren geeigneter Weg ist. …“ 

Zunächst bestätigt sich die Meinung des Bayerischen Waldbesitzerverbandes (Nr. 4.3.8), dass es dem Waldbesitzer gar nicht möglich ist über die Eignung von Wegen zu befinden. 

„… Richter Axel Hellriegel wies zu Anfang des Gütetermins auf eine Unklarheit in der Antragstellung des Klägers hin. Der Waldbesitzer, der sich vor Gericht selbst vertrat, verlangte vom Mountainbiker, auf seinem Grund und Boden nur noch geeignete Wege zu befahren. Diese Formulierung sei ungenau - aus zweierlei Gründen. Zum einen, so Hellriegel, sei nicht definiert, was als geeigneter Weg gelten könne. 
Zweitens könne der Beklagte nicht wissen, welche Grundstücke im Wald zum Schlossgut Kühbach gehören. Entsprechend könne der Beklagte auch nicht zur Unterlassung des Befahrens dieser Bereiche verpflichtet werden. …“ 

Dann erkennt das Amtsgericht Aichach, dass die Formulierung „geeigneter Weg“, wie hier bereits dargestellt (Nrn. 3.2.7 und 5.2), zu unbestimmt ist um rechtliche Konsequenzen daraus abzuleiten.  

„… Hellriegel stellte jedoch klar: *Keinesfalls könne der Waldbesitzer darüber bestimmen, was ein geeigneter Weg sei*. …“ 

Nachdem das Gericht zuvor geäußert hatte, dass es dem Erholungsuchenden nicht möglich sei selbst zu beurteilen, auf welchen Wegen er Radfahren dürfe, stellt es des Weiteren, im Gegensatz zum hier kritisierten Urteil des BayVGH vom 17.01.1983, fest, dass eben gerade nicht der Waldbesitzer über die Eignung von Wegen bestimmen könne. 

„… Strittig sind hierbei vor allem die sogenannten Rückewege beziehungsweise Rückegassen, wobei, wie Hellriegel feststellte, beide Begriffe juristisch nicht genau voneinander abgegrenzt seien. Bei der Kartierung von Waldwegen hingegen werde unterschieden zwischen schleppergeeigneten und nichtschleppergeeigneten Schneisen und Rückegassen. …“ 

Hinsichtlich des in Bayern grundrechtlich geschützten Radfahrens scheint sich das Amtsgericht Aichach zunächst noch unabhängig von dessen durch das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz konkretisierten verfassungsimmanenten Schranken an „Fahrwegen“ im Sinne des in Niedersachsen geltenden Landesrechts (vgl. Nr. 4.3.7) zu orientieren. 


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. September 2020)

6.3 Auswertung der Rechtsprechung hinsichtlich des Radfahrens in freier Natur

6.3.1 Natur- und Eigentümerverträglichkeit

Hinsichtlich der Natur- und auch der Eigentümerverträglichkeit kommt das Oberverwaltungsgericht für das Land Schleswig-Holstein in seinem Beschluss vom 12.05.2009, Az.: 1 LA 15/09 zu folgendem Ergebnis:
„Das Radfahren belastet die Natur nicht erheblich mehr als das einfache Betreten, soweit es sich auf Wege bezieht. Beschädigungen von Dünen wären nur durch rechtswidrige Nutzungen möglich.“

Dies deckt sich auch mit den Erkenntnissen aus der Wissenschaft. So Hans-Joachim Schemel und Wilfried Erbguth im Handbuch Sport und Umwelt (3. überarbeitete Auflage, Aachen 2000, Seite 342 - 344):

„Das Mountainbiken gehört zu den umweltfreundlichsten Sportarten. Der in der öffentlichen Diskussion vielfach erweckte Eindruck, die Mountainbikefahrer seien „Naturzerstörer“, entbehrt jeglicher sachlicher Grundlage. Die relativ geringfügigen ökologschen Beeinträchtigungen, die aufgrund von Untersuchungen nachgewiesen werden konnten, lassen sich durch rücksichtsvolles Verhalten und durch die Beachtung des Wegegebots vermeiden. Die ökologisch unter Umständen gravierendsten Konflikte mit dem Naturschutz - die Beunruhigung schützenswerter Tierarten - sind in erster Linie durch planerische Maßnahmen (im Verantwortungs-bereich von Kommunen, Forst- und Naturschutzbehörden) zu lösen: durch die Verlagerung bzw. Sperrung von Wegen, die durch entsprechend sensible Gebiete führen. ... Der positive Beitrag des Radfahrens (auch des Mountainbikens) zur Erhaltung einer hohen Umweltqualität überwiegt bei weitem die möglichen Umweltkonflikte."
Als Lösungsansatz für die relativ geringfügigen ökologischen Probleme des Mountainbikens führen Schemel/Erbguth aus:
Schutz von sensiblen Rückzugsgebieten: Um das schwerwiegendste Problem, nämlich die Störung schützenswerter und empfindlicher Tierarten zu lösen, müssen die von Wanderern und Radfahrern genutzten Wege, die durch entsprechende Lebensräume führen, entweder gesperrt oder verlegt werden.

Interessant in dem Zusammenhang ist auch die Auffassung des Bund für Umwelt und Naturschutz Deutschland (BUND). Richard Mergner, beim BUND zuständig für Verkehr, Flächenschutz und Umweltpolitik im Artikel der WELT „Zu viele Mountainbiker in Bayerns Wäldern?“ vom 25.08.2015 bestätigt die Naturverträglichkeit des Radfahrens auf bestehenden Wegen und hält Sperrungen aus naturschutzfachlicher Sicht daher nicht für erforderlich: „Mountainbiker, die durch wegloses Gelände fahren, können zum Problem werden“, so Mergner. (Das bestehende Wegegebot schließt dies aber von vornherein aus.)
„Dennoch sollte Radfahren im Wald oder in den Bergen erst dann verboten werden, wenn es zu einem Konflikt zwischen Wanderern und Fahrradfahrern kommt.“

Das Amt für Natur- und Landschaftsschutz im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis führt seinem Flyer „Wer stört? Offroad (Querfeldein) im Nutscheid“ aus:
"Mit den Zielen des Artenschutzes vereinbar sind daher in der Regel nur schonende Erholungsformen. Zu diesen gehören unter anderem das Wandern und das Radfahren auf bestehenden Wegen. … An die Wegenutzung sind Tiere oft gewöhnt."

Besonders hervorzuheben ist hier die Verordnung über das Naturschutzgebiet Arzberg bei Beilngries im Landkreis Eichstätt vom 4. April 2011, die sich klar erkennbar mit der vormals noch recht neuen Betätigungsform Mountainbiken auseinander gesetzt und die fortschreiten den Erkenntnisse bezüglich der denkbaren ökologischen Auswirkungen des Mountainbiking berücksichtigt hat. Sie überwindet auch die in anderen Schutzgebietsverordnungen, insbesondere der frühen 90er Jahre enthaltenen, über das Wegegebot hinausgehenden Einschränkungen für Radfahrer, die im Sinne eines vorsorgenden Umweltschutzes damals durchaus legitim waren, inzwischen aber längst hätten aufgehoben werden müssen, da die Voraussetzungen
für die Beschränkungen nicht gegeben sind. Neben einem allgemeinen Wegegebot (§ 4 Abs. 2 Nr. 2) enthält es für einen besonders schützenswerten Bereich in § 4 Abs. 2 Nr. 4 folgende für Fußgänger und Radfahrer geltende Einschränkung:
„... den Steinbruch (Fl. Nr. 1750, Gemarkung Beiingries) außerhalb markierter Wege und Pfade und die abgesperrte Kante der Steinbruchwand zu betreten oder mit dem Fahrrad zu befahren."

Thomas Wöhrstein kommt in „Mountainbike und Umwelt“ (Nr. 6.5.1.2.) hinsichtlich der Wegenutzung zu folgendem Ergebnis:
„Das durchschnittliche mechanische Einwirkungspotential eines defensiv fahrenden Mountainbikers auf Wegeoberflächen entspricht etwa dem eines Fußgängers. WlNTERLlNG berichtet in Anlehnung an ein Gespräch mit einem Vertreter der Be-zirksstelle für Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege Freiburg i.Br., dass im Gebiet des Feldberges im Schwarzwald „... die bisher festgestellten Erosionsschäden durch Radfahrer als minimal und im Verhältnis zu Wanderern als geringfügig zu bezeichnen sind.“ Damit sei auch ein Befahren schmaler Wege aus ökologischer Sicht unproblematisch. Der Anteil der “quasi-natürlichen“ Erosionsvorgänge auf Wegenohne Einfluß der Wegenutzer beträgt rund 65%.“ Der relative Anteil der Mountainbiker an Erosionsvorgängen auf Wegen ist daher als gering zu bezeichnen.“

Radfahren liegt, falls überhaupt eine Abnutzung festgestellt werden kann, im Bereich einer „normalen“ Abnutzung, wie sie auch durch Fußgänger zu erwarten ist und erreicht jedenfalls keinen Grad der Abnutzung, der entweder anderen das Betretungsrecht ausübenden Personengruppen oder den Grundstückeigentümern unzumutbar wäre (vgl. Urteil des VG Regensburg vom 26.01.1999, Az. RO 11 K 97.1188 und Urteil des VG München vom 29.09.1999 - Aktenzeichen M 6 K 98.1948).

Auch das Lehrmaterial für die Bayerische Naturschutzwacht, herausgegeben vom Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz (StMUV) und der Bayerischen Akademie für Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege (ANL) am 14.01.2015 erwartet selbst für empfindliche Oberflächen in geschützten Biotopen durch das Radfahren keine relevanten Beeinträchtigungen: 
24. Trockenstandorte: Betreten und befahren - darf das sein? 
Gemäß Art. 27 - 31 BayNatSchG gilt das Betretungsrecht der freien Landschaft, auch für das Radfahren (aber nur auf Straßen und geeigneten Wegen). Das gilt auch für Trockenstandorte. Nur wenn es dabei zu erheblichen Schäden kommt, würde der Schutz gesetzlich geschützter Biotope gem. § 30 BNatSchG/Art. 23 BayNatSchG greifen. Das ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich: In Sandlebensräumen sind leichte Vertrittschäden für den Erhalt des Lebensraumes eher förderlich, Halbtrockenrasen und Trockenrasen werden in der Regel beweidet und vertragen einen gewissen Vertritt.

Neuerdings werden den Erholungsuchenden auch Wildschäden angelastet. Die Stiftung Unternehmen Wald (www.wald.de) führt hierzu aus:
Eine überhöhte Wilddichte ist die häufigste Ursache für Verbiss- und Schälschäden. Der Einfluss der Erholungsnutzung auf die Verbisssituation ist hingegen von untergeordneter Bedeutung. Vor allem die am häufigsten angewandte Jagdmethode „Ansitzjagd“, bei der durch häufige Beunruhigung des Jagdreviers und geringer Effektivität (10 Ansitze für 1 Schuss) das Wild in dauerndem Stress gehalten wird, ist für die Störung des Biorhythmus verantwortlich. Die außerordentliche Zunahme der Erholungssuchenden und Sporttreibenden, sowie der verkehrstechnischen Erschließung im Wald, hat dagegen deutlich weniger Einfluss auf die Verbissschäden.

Insoweit sind unzumutbare Schäden an Wegen und Grundstücken oder Beeinträchtigungen von Flora und Fauna, bei gewöhnlicher und damit rechtmäßiger Ausübung des Radfahrens respektive Mountainbikens ebenso wenig wie bei Spaziergängern, Wanderern und Läufern zu erwarten. Soweit Jäger wegen des Radfahrens in der Dämmerung über „Schwierigkeiten bei der Jagdausübung“ berichten, führt das Amtsgerichts Gemünden am Main vom im Urteil vom 03.02.2012, Az. 14 C 700/11, zur Unterlassungsklage eines Jägers gegen eine Joggerin aus, dass keine relevanten Beeinträchtigungen des Jagdausübungsrechts bzw. Jagdrechts von ihr ausgingen, was ebenso für den erholungsuchenden Radfahrer gilt. Hierzu ergänzt der Forststellenleiter Adolf Herr von den Bayerischen Staatsforsten in Hammelburg:
„Es ist das gute Recht jedes Bürgers, sich zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit im Wald zu bewegen“
(„Forstbetriebsleiter: Joggen ist keine Störung, die das Jagen unmöglich macht“, Mainpost vom 3. August 2012).

Da die Jagd in doch sehr begrenzten Zeiten, sowohl im Jahres- als auch im Tagesverlauf, stattfindet, wäre hinsichtlich der Jagdausübung die Verwendung des Begriffs „geeignete Wege“, der für Radfahrer dann zu jeder Zeit ein Verbot bedeuten würde, nicht geboten. Um solchen unmäßigen Erwartungen und Begehren entgegenzuwirken, hatte der bayerische Gesetzgeber eigens in Art. 33 Nr. 3 BayNatSchG verfügt, dass Flächen zur Durchführung von Jagden kurzzeitig gesperrt werden können.


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. September 2020)

Nachtrag:

Zur Vergleichbarkeit verschiedener Erholungsformen führt der Bayerische Verfassungsgerichtshof in seiner Entscheidung vom 29.09.1977, Az.: Vf. 11-VII-76, RdNr. 52 anlässlich eines in einer Landschaftsschutzgebietsverordnung enthaltenen Reitverbots aus, dass
„in der Unterscheidung vom Reiten zum Betreten durch Spaziergänger, Wanderer, Radfahrer und Skiläufer, unter dem Gesichtspunkt des Gleichheitssatzes (Art. 118 Abs. 1 BV) kein Verstoß gesehen werden kann. Diese Differenzierung beruht auf sachlichen Erwägungen. Bei der gewöhnlichen Ausübung des Betretungsrechts durch Wanderer, Spaziergänger usw. sind die Natur schädigende oder den Naturgenuss beeinträchtigende Änderungen im Allgemeinen nicht zu erwarten. Ob und inwieweit bei einem Missbrauch des Betretungsrechts durch die eine oder andere Personengruppe mehr oder weniger nachteilige Folgen für die Landschaft entstehen können, ist in diesem Zusammenhang nicht entscheidend."

Eine Aussage, die hinsichtlich der Vergleichbarkeit des Mountainbikens mit dem Wandern und deren Auswirkungen nach wie vor dem Stand der Wissenschaft entspricht und sich in der Praxis betätigt. So kommt auch der DAV mit seinem großen alpinen Wegenetz in der Sendung des Bayerischen Rundfunks B5 Bayern vom 12.04.2018 -13:08 Uhr„Natur vs. Freizeit: Mountainbiker sollen umgelenkt werden" zu dem Ergebnis:
„Die Erosionsgefahr auf den Wegen hingegen ist nach Ansicht des Alpenvereins nur marginal."

Entsprechend führt das von einer Arbeitsgruppe, bestehend aus dem Landesbetrieb ForstBW, der Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH (STG), dem Schwarzwaldverein, dem amtlichen Naturschutz sowie den Naturparken Mitte-Nord und Südschwarzwald unter Leitung der Sporthochschule Köln, erarbeitete Mountainbike-Handbuch des Landes Baden-Württemberg (Stand 14. August 2019) hierzu aus:
„Beim Vergleich der Auswirkungen und Beeinflussungen durch verschiedene Naturnutzer wird festgestellt, dass die Zerstörung von Wegen nicht von deren spezifischem Gebrauch durch Fußgänger oder Mountainbiker, sondern viel mehr von generellen geomorphologischen Prozessen abhängt, (...). Insgesamt verursacht das Mountainbiken kaum spezifische Schäden und ist in seinen Auswirkungen auf Wege und Boden in etwa mit den Auswirkungen durch Fußgänger zu vergleichen."

Da sich die Auswirkungen von Fußgängern und Mountainbikern nicht signifikant unterscheiden, wäre eine über das Wegegebot hinausgehende weitere Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts für Radfahrer aufgrund einer „potentiellen (im Einzelfalle nicht belegte) Umweltbelastung", deren tatsächliches Auftreten nicht wahrscheinlich ist (Hans-Joachim Schemel und Wilfried Erbguth im Handbuch Sport und Umwelt, 3. überarbeitete Auflage, Aachen 2000, Seite 339; vgl. BayVerfGH vom 29.09.1977, Az.: Vf. 11-VII-76, RdNr. 52), nicht gerechtfertigt .


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (30. September 2020)

6.3.2 Gemeinverträglichkeit

Nach dem Grundsatz der Gemeinverträglichkeit gilt, dass das Betretungsrecht nur in der Weise ausgeübt werden darf, dass die Rechtsausübung anderer nicht verhindert oder mehr als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar beeinträchtigt wird (Art. 26 Abs. 2 Satz 3 BayNatSchG). Der Grundsatz stellt in erster Linie eine Verhaltensregel für die Erholungsuchenden selbst dar.

Die Vorrangregelung des Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BayNatSchG für Wanderer gegenüber Radfahrern gilt daher auch nur für solche Wege, die zugleich von Wanderern und Radfahrern benützt werden können (vgl. Entscheidung des BayVerfGH vom 16.06.1975, Rd.Nr. 122).

Hinsichtlich der Gemeinverträglichkeit kommt die NJW Neue Juristische Wochenschrift bei der Auswertung des Urteils des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs vom 03.07.2015, Az. 11 B 14.2809, wie erwähnt, zu dem Schluss:
„Es besteht durch das von der Bayerischen Verfassung geschützte Radfahren in freier Natur kein erhöhtes Risiko für Erholung suchende Fußgänger.“

Das Gericht selbst verweist in RdNr. 27 des Urteils diesbezüglich auf die Einhaltung der Gebote des § 1 und des § 3 StVO (vgl. Art. 26 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG). Es könne nicht von vornherein unterstellt werden, dass sich Radfahrer generell nicht verkehrsgerecht verhielten.
Die Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr erfordert ständige Vorsicht und gegenseitige Rücksicht (§ 1 Abs. 1 StVO). Wer am Verkehr teilnimmt, hat sich so zu verhalten, dass kein anderer geschädigt, gefährdet oder mehr als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar behindert oder belästigt wird (§ 1 Abs. 2 StVO). Fahrzeugführer und somit auch Radfahrer dürfen nur so schnell fahren, dass sie das Fahrzeug ständig beherrschen (§ 3 Abs. 1 Satz 1 StVO) und innerhalb der übersehbaren Strecke halten können (§ 3 Abs. 1 Satz 4 StVO). Sie müssen sich gegenüber Kindern, hilfsbedürftigen und älteren Menschen, insbesondere durch Verminderung der Fahrgeschwindigkeit und durch Bremsbereitschaft, so verhalten, dass eine Gefährdung dieser Verkehrsteilnehmer ausgeschlossen ist (§ 3 Abs. 2a StVO). Die Geschwindigkeit ist insbesondere den Straßen-, Verkehrs-, Sicht- und Wetterverhältnissen sowie den persönlichen Fähigkeiten und den Eigenschaften von Fahrzeug und Ladung anzupassen (§ 3 Abs. 1 Satz 2 StVO).

„Trotz sicherlich berechtigter Beschwerden im Einzelfall“ erachtet das Gericht die Beachtung der vorgenannten Gebote als möglich, womit es deutlich macht, dass vom Radfahren typischer Weise keine Gefahren ausgehen (sog. abstrakte Gefährdung). Dies gilt auch auf stark frequentierten Wegen bei einer Vielzahl von Begegnungen für jede Einzelne, da sich Radfahrer bei der Erholung in freier Natur jederzeit gemeinverträglich verhalten können (vgl. BayVGH, Urt. v. 21.11.2013, Az. 14 BV 13.487, RdNrn. 43 u. 47).

Zunächst handelt es sich bei der Frequentierung tatsächlich um einen der in Art. 26 Abs. 2 Satz 3 BayNatSchG gemeinten Umstände. Auch wenn eine große Anzahl Erholungsuchender das Erholungserlebnis des Einzelnen möglicherweise schmälert, ist das Vorhandensein anderer Erholungsuchender hinzunehmen.

So kann es dem Radfahrer gegebenenfalls geboten sein abzusteigen, um dem Fußgänger dem ihm gebührenden Vorrang einzuräumen. Auf der anderen Seite sind auch die Fußgänger an die Gemeinverträglichkeitsklausel gebunden und dürfen Radfahrer nicht unnötig behindern. Der Grundsatz verpflichtet also zu gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme.

Im unübersichtlichen Terrain ist es dem Radfahrer nach den allgemeinen Regeln geboten nur so schnell zu fahren, dass er sein Fahrrad ständig beherrscht und innerhalb der übersehbaren Strecke notfalls sofort anhalten kann (vgl. auch § 3 Abs.1 StVO).

Für Radfahrer ergibt sich – wie für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer auch – zudem weder aus der StVO noch aus anderen Bestimmungen ein Anspruch auf ein ungehindertes Fortkommen mit der maximal zulässigen Geschwindigkeit. Vielmehr folgt aus dem in § 1 StVO verankertem Rücksichtnahmegebot, dass sich jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer an die Verkehrsverhältnisse anpassen muss.

Hieraus ergibt sich für die Radfahrer auch, dass ein gegenseitiges aufeinander Warten und Ausweichen, das der gesetzlichen Verpflichtung der Verkehrsteilnehmer zur ständigen Vorsicht und gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme aus § 1 Abs. 1 StVO entspricht, gegenüber sämtlichen Verkehrsteilnehmern möglich ist.


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (1. Oktober 2020)

Fortsetzung:

Auch der aktuelle Stand von Wissenschaft und Forschung zum Verhältnis von Wanderern zu Radfahrern lässt irgendwelche sicherheitsrechtlichen Bedenken wegen potentieller Konfliktsituationen zwischen Radfahrern und Wanderern nicht erwarten:
Eine Auswertung der "Soziale Konflikte Studie" (Dreyer/Menzel/Endres, Wandertourismus, 2009, S. 119) befasst sich intensiv und fundiert mit der Frage, ob und wie es zu Konflikten zwischen Wanderern und Radfahrern gekommen ist und kommen kann. Drei Erkenntnisse sind hervorzuheben:

1. Erkenntnis 1: 0% der Wanderer sehen einen Lösungsansatz in Hinweisschildern:

a) Die Frage, ob Hinweisschilder zur Konfliktlösung beitragen können, beantwortet die Studie eindeutig:​​Wanderer fordern mit Nachdruck das langsame Vorbeifahren oder z. B. eine Klingelpflicht der Mountainbiker. Hinweisschilder, auf denen die Mehrfachnutzung der Wege durch Mountainbiker signalisiert werden, geben sie gar nicht erst als Lösungsansätze an (0%).​​Dies entspricht auch der Rechtslage und der Intention des Verfassungsgebers: Solange jedoch dem Fußgänger ein Vorrang in der Art suggeriert wird, dass dieser entgegen der Feststellung des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofs vom 16.06.1975 (Rd.Nr. 122) nicht nur auf gemeinsam genutzten Wegen, sondern auch durch Ausschluss anderer Erholungsuchender erfolgen kann, wird der soziale Konflikt nicht befriedet. So lautet auch das Fazit in Forschung Radverkehr – Infrastruktur I- 9/2011, Radfahrer und Fußgänger auf gemeinsamen Flächen. Die Ausgrenzung anderer Erholungssuchender führt gerade nicht zur Lösung des Konflikts, im Gegenteil: Das Miteinander funktioniert dann gut, wenn genügend Platz vorhanden ist, bei gemischten Flächen kein Verkehrsmittel einen Vorrang suggeriert bekommt, der Gesamteindruck eindeutig ist in dem Sinne, dass der Radverkehr bei den Fußgängern „zu Gast" ist und sich entsprechend in der Fahrgeschwindigkeit anpasst. Wo wäre das eher der Fall als in der freien Natur?​​b) Dass dies funktioniert, kann man auch den Ausführungen der Rupprecht Consult Forschung und Beratung GmbH im Merkblatt "RADFAHRER und FUSSGÄNGER" entnehmen:​Empirische Studien zeigen, dass Radfahrer dazu neigen, ihr Verhalten anzupassen. Auch wurde beobachtet, dass Fußgänger durch Radfahrer weniger behindert werden als umgekehrt:​Es sind die Radfahrer, die flexibel sein müssen. Radfahrer verringern ihre Geschwindigkeit und versuchen bei hoher Fußgängerdichte ein Zusammentreffen auf andere Weise zu verhindern. Erhebungen zeigen, dass sie sich unvorhersehbarer Bewegungen, insbesondere bei unbeaufsichtigten kleinen Kindern, sehr bewusst sind. Ängste vor einem allgemein rücksichtslosen Verhalten der Radfahrer sind unbegründet. Und in der Praxis reguliert sich der Fahrradverkehr in hohem Maße selbst. Macht die Fußgängerdichte das Radfahren zu schwierig, benutzen Radfahrer alternative Routen. Die Angst, dass Fußgänger von der Masse an Radfahrern bedrängt werden könnten, ist ebenfalls unbegründet.​​c) In der öffentlichen Diskussion wird die Gefährdung von Wanderern durch die Biker zwar immer wieder herausgestellt. Tatsächlich sind Unfälle zwischen Fußgängern und Bikern jedoch äußerst selten. Gemessen an der großen Zahl der Selbstunfälle von Fußgängern sowie anderer Naturnutzer in den Bergen tendiert die Zahl der Unfälle im Begegnungsverkehr mit Mountainbikern gegen Null. So sind der Sicherheitsforschung des Deutschen Alpenvereins (DAV) keine Unfälle aus dem Begegnungsverkehr zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern bekannt (Hr. Schubert, 1998, brfl.). Auch auf dem für Biken zugelassenen Wegenetz von Österreich sind bislang nur äußerst selten Unfälle passiert. WIEGAND (1993), zitiert in WÖHRSTEIN (1998: 79/80), teilt mit, dass auf den 2.700 Kilometer in Tirol freigegebenen Forststraßen während eines Jahres keine einzige Kollision zwischen Biker und Fußgänger gemeldet wurde. Die extrem niedrige Unfallrate wird auch durch Daten von BLUMENTHAL (o.J.) aus den USA bestätigt.​
All diese wissenschaftlich belegten Thesen spiegeln sich auch in der Gesetzgebung wieder:​Die Bekanntmachung des Ministeriums aus dem Jahr 1976 benutzt unter II. Nr. 2 bezüglich der Grenzen der Gemeinverträglichkeit den Begriff "unzumutbar". Eine Notwendigkeit für Beschränkungen des Begegnungsverkehrs von Fußgängern und Radfahrern sieht sie dort nicht. Das Ministerium geht vielmehr davon aus, dass eine gemeinsame Nutzung von Wegen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme sowohl Radfahrern als auch Fußgängern normal ist. Art. 26 Abs. 2 Satz 3 BayNatSchG beschreibt das Gebot der Gemeinverträglichkeit mit:​"Die Rechtsausübung anderer darf nicht verhindert oder mehr als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar beeinträchtigt werden (Gemeinverträglichkeit)", so dass der Erholungsuchende mit zumutbaren Störungen durch andere auskommen muss.​​Nach Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 der Bayerischen Verfassung stehen die verschiedenen Arten der Erholung in der Natur grundsätzlich gleichwertig nebeneinander, ohne dass eine bestimmte Rangordnung aufgestellt werden könnte (vgl. BayVerfGH, E.v. 24.7.1979 – Vf. 10-VII-77 – VerfGHE 32, 92/98 f.). Damit hatte der Verfassungsgeber bereits selbst die Lösung des sozialen Konflikts bewirkt, indem er die Akzeptanz der gemeinsamen Wegenutzung durch die Erholungsuchenden voraussetzt. Hierfür bedarf es, wie die Wanderer im Einklang mit der Bayerischen Verfassung feststellen, keiner Hinweisschilder.​​​Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## wastis (1. Oktober 2020)

Hier mal ein positives Beispiel. Das kleine blaue Schild ist kein Aufkleber, sondern Teil des Schildes mit einer leichten Erhebung, wie die Schrift. Das Wort zwischen Wanderer und Radfahrer ist Toleranz. Der Weg ist ein Trail (S2/S3). Das ganze ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen, nachdem ich auf das Thema sensibilisiert bin.


----------



## dopero (1. Oktober 2020)

„Erklärbar“ Schilder sehe ich auch als vollkommen überflüssig und sogar kontraproduktiv an.
In Gegenden, wo vermehrt Schilder den Vorrang der Wanderer verkünden, passiert es mir wesentlich öfter, dass der Weg nicht zeitnah freigegeben wird. Man hat ja schließlich Vorrang und darf deswegen andere behindern. Das haben auch mir schon welche ins Gesicht gesagt, wenn sie einen dann endlich mal vorbei gelassen haben.


----------



## Pintie (1. Oktober 2020)

Mountainbike-Trails am Taubenberg: Bürgermeister blitzt mit Vereins-Lösung ab
					

Ein neuer Verein, mit Leuten aus der Gemeinde, der sich um zwei Bike-Trails kümmert: Mit dieser Idee versuchte Warngaus Bürgermeister, den sich zuspitzenden Konflikt zwischen Mountainbikern und Grundstücksbesitzern am Taubenberg zu entschärfen. Vergeblich.




					www.merkur.de
				




Auf Veranlassung des Landratsamts soll auf neuen Schildern auf das bestehende Verbot hingewiesen werden, abseits offizieller Forstwege zu radeln. In Arbeit ist sogar eine zusätzliche Rechtsverordnung für den Taubenberg, um das Verbot zu schärfen. 

keine gute Entwicklung


----------



## scratch_a (1. Oktober 2020)

So sehr ich die Zahlen zu den nicht existenten Unfällen auch glauben mag, trotzdem sind diese Zitate doch schon stark in die Jahre gekommen. In den letzten Jahren hat sich ja das Aufkommen von Erholungssuchenden vervielfacht. Sind die Zahlen der Unfälle trotzdem immer noch auf dem sehr niedrigen Niveau bzw. gibt es da keine aktuelleren Zahlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (2. Oktober 2020)

Die zitierten Studien werden auch ganz aktuell vom Deutschen Alpenverein bestätigt:

*Stammtischweisheiten widerlegt:

 1. "Die Rettung muss dauernd für Mountainbikerinnen ausrücken."*
 
Das stimmt nicht. Die Unfallzahlen der Bergwacht und des DAV zeigen sogar das Gegenteil. Beim Mountainbiken passieren weniger Unfälle als bei anderen Bergsportarten. _(Bergwacht Bayern Einsatzzahl 2019: Skifahren: 3545, Wandern: 1593, MTB: 579; DAV 2018: Wandern: 348, Bergsteigen: 144, Klettern: 142, MTB: 40)*_
_*Anzahl der Betroffenen
..._

Auch während der diesjährigen Sommerferien als wegen der Corona-Pandemie besonders viele Urlauber und Naherholungsuchende in Bayerns freier Natur aufhielten, blieben trotz der Vielzahl der Menschen und deren unterschiedlichen Interessen Unfälle und Konflikte unter den Erholungsuchenden aus. Manchen Einheimischen war es, inbesondere wegen des Reiseverkehrs, zu viel - und darüber wurde dann auch fleißig berichtet, aber Berichte von Konflikten unter den Erholungsuchenden: absolute Mangelware - Unfälle zwischen Erholungsuchenden mit Mountainbikern: Fehlanzeige.

Ansonsten kann man sich auch die jährlichen Bergunfallstatistiken von DAV und Bergwacht ansehen.
Mountainbiker spielen da immer "eine untergeordnete Rolle" (Zitat DAV).

Im Übrigen ist es hinsichtlich des Mountainbikens schwierig an neue Studienergebnisse zu kommen, da das Mountainbiken mehr oder weniger seit Ende der 90er Jahre auserforscht ist. Da kommen jetzt keine neuen überaschenden wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse mehr dazu. Anfang der 90er war man bezüglich der noch recht neuen Betätigungsform Mountainbiken vorsorglich noch etwas vorsichtig. Da unterscheiden sich auch die Aussagen des "Handbuchs Sport und Umwelt", Hans-Joachim Schemel und Wilfried Erbguth in der 2. Ausgabe von 1992 sehr deutlich von denen der von mir zitierten 3. Auflage des Handbuchs aus dem Jahr 2000.

Thomas Wöhrstein, der vier Jahre zum Thema Mountainbiken und Umwelt geforscht hatte, wird weiterhin gerne zitiert; so auch im Mountainbike Handbuch des Landes Baden-Würthemberg (3. überarbeitete Auflage, Stand 14. August 2019).  Hier ein Interview mit ihm aus der _Südwest Presse vom 22. Mai 1998__ (Quelle: http://www.schymik.de). _


----------



## scratch_a (2. Oktober 2020)

Danke, bin trotzdem auf die kommenden Jahre/Statistik gespannt.

"Laut der aktuellen Einsatzstatistiken, zeigen die Mountain- und E-Bike-Unfälle einen drastischen Anstieg: Von 160 Einsätzen im Jahr 2006 stieg die Zahl der Radunfälle 2018 auf 591, das entspricht einer Steigerung um 269 Prozent. "
aus: https://www.bergwacht-bayern.de/fileadmin/Downloads/Jahresrueckblick_2019.pdf

Oder auch: "Mountainbiken gewinnt auch unter DAV-Mitgliedern zunehmend an Popularität. So ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass auch die Zahl der Unfallmeldungen im langjährigen Mittel ansteigt (Diagramm 59). In der Gesamtstatistik spielt diese Sparte des Bergsports trotzdem *noch* keine gewichtige Rolle (vgl. Diagramm 4oben). Im Berichtszeitraum wurden 76 Unfälle mit 77 Betroffenen gemeldet" 
Zitat aus dem DAV-Bericht von 2016/2017 (https://www.alpenverein.de/chameleo...52944/Bergunfallstatistik-2016-2017_30772.pdf)

Nicht, dass ich jetzt Missverstanden werde und irgendwas negatives herbei reden wollen würde. Aber bei der Argumentation mit den Zahlen sollte man auch die aktuelle Entwicklung immer im Hinterkopf behalten, um nicht unglaubwürdig abgestempelt zu werden (was ich hier aber keinen unterstellen will). Wäre ja sehr schön, wenn auch in Zukunft die Unfälle beim MTB keine gewichtige Rolle spielen würden


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. Oktober 2020)

Zum einen schwanken die Zahlen für alle Bergsportarten von Jahr zu Jahr schon allein witterungsbedingt, weil einfach bei schönem Wetter mehr Leute unterwegs sind und wenn mehr Leute mit dem Rad unterwegs sind, gilt statistisch ja das selbe. Wo soll da künftig die große Überaschung herkommen? Auch durch die neu durch`s Pedelec hinzugekommen Leute, die bisher kaum Mountainbike-Erfahrung hatten, hat sich die Situatoin nicht signifikant verändert.

Letztlich zeigt sich, dass sich die Radfahrer im Gebirge durchaus vernünftig und verantwortungsvoll verhalten (Stichwort Eigenverantwortung).

Ansonsten muss man mit diesen Statistiken schon auch etwas vorsichtig umgehen. So schreibt der Alpenverein in seiner Pressemitteilung zu der oben genannten Bergunfallstatistik 2016/17:

*Quote für tödliche Unfälle auf Tiefststand*
 
Im gesamten Berichtszeitraum wurden 1878 Notfälle mit insgesamt 2433 Betroffenen gemeldet. Das entspricht gegenüber den beiden Jahren des Vorberichtszeitraums einer *Steigerung* sowohl der Notfälle als auch der Betroffenen. In beiden Jahren ist die Mitgliederzahl jedoch stark angestiegen. Das bedeutet, dass sich für das Risiko, in einen Notfall zu geraten, *eine effektive Abnahme* von 2,7 % errechnet. Bei den tödlichen Unfällen (61 Unfälle mit 71 toten Mitgliedern) verringert sich die Quote sogar um 28 %. Die Quote für tödliche Unfälle ist damit für den aktuellen Berichtszeitraum die niedrigste seit Erstellung der DAV-Bergunfallstatistik in den 1950er Jahren.

Das hieße also, je mehr Mitglieder der DAV hat, desto geringer das Tötungsrisiko...
Man beachte, dass im Berichtszeitraum lediglich die DAV-Mitgliederzahl noch stärker als die Notfälle und Betroffenen gestiegen sind.
Bei solchen Aussagen würde ich mir über die Glaubwürdigkeit mehr Sorgen machen.


----------



## dopero (2. Oktober 2020)

Einen Anstieg der Fallzahlen auf 12 Jahre zu rechnen und keine direkte Gegenüberstellung mit anderen Betätigungen, empfinde ich als unseriös.


----------



## dopero (2. Oktober 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Man beachte, dass im Berichtszeitraum lediglich die DAV-Mitgliederzahl noch stärker als die Notfälle und Betroffenen gestiegen sind.
> Bei solchen Aussagen würde ich mir über die Glaubwürdigkeit mehr Sorgen machen.


Stellt für mich keinen Widerspruch dar, wenn ich an die Altersstruktur in meiner DAV Sektion denke.


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. Oktober 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Stellt für mich keinen Widerspruch dar, wenn ich an die Altersstruktur in meiner DAV Sektion denke.


Ok, dann ergibt der hergestellte Zusammenhang doch irgendwie einen Sinn.


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. Oktober 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> "Laut der aktuellen Einsatzstatistiken, zeigen die Mountain- und E-Bike-Unfälle einen drastischen Anstieg: Von 160 Einsätzen im Jahr 2006 stieg die Zahl der Radunfälle 2018 auf 591, das entspricht einer Steigerung um 269 Prozent.


Da hilft es natürlich etwas mehr Text zu zitieren dann fallen auch schnell zwei Dinge auf:
*Einsatzschwerpunkt Mountain- und E-Bike *
Laut der aktuellen Einsatzstatistiken, zeigen die Mountain- und E-Bike-Unfälle einen drastischen Anstieg: Von 160 Einsätzen im Jahr 2006 stieg die Zahl der Radunfälle 2018 auf 591, das entspricht einer Steigerung um 269 Prozent. Allein auf die Bergwacht-Region Bayerwaldentfallen 2018 176 Bergradeinsätze. Schwerpunkt hier: Der Bikepark Geißkopf. ... Unseren Einsatzschwerpunkt machen die Mountainbike-Downhiller aus.

1. Hier werden Einsätze mit Unfällen gleichgesetzt. Einsätze könne jedoch ganz verschiedene Ursachen, wie Blockierungen, Herz-Kreislaufprobleme oder Suchen und natürlich auch Unfälle, haben. Hier wäre eine Aufschlüsselung angebracht gewesen.

2. Der Schwerpunkt der Einsätze lag offensichtlich im Zusammenhang Bikepark-Besuchen. Eine Übertragung auf das Mountainbiken generell wäre daher schlicht unseriös. Letztlich kann man dem Bericht der Bayerischen Bergwacht lediglich entnehmen, dass es seit 2006 mehr Bikepark-Besuche, mit den damit verbundenen Begleiterscheinungen, gibt.


scratch_a schrieb:


> ... Aber bei der Argumentation mit den Zahlen sollte man auch die aktuelle Entwicklung immer im Hinterkopf behalten, um nicht unglaubwürdig abgestempelt zu werden...


Den Umgang mit den Zahlen, die Auswertung und Deutung von Statistiken haben wir im Griff und stellt kein Problem dar.


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. Oktober 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Oder auch: "Mountainbiken gewinnt auch unter DAV-Mitgliedern zunehmend an Popularität. So ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass auch die Zahl der Unfallmeldungen im langjährigen Mittel ansteigt (Diagramm 59). In der Gesamtstatistik spielt diese Sparte des Bergsports trotzdem *noch* keine gewichtige Rolle (vgl. Diagramm 4oben). Im Berichtszeitraum wurden 76 Unfälle mit 77 Betroffenen gemeldet"
> Zitat aus dem DAV-Bericht von 2016/2017 (https://www.alpenverein.de/chameleo...52944/Bergunfallstatistik-2016-2017_30772.pdf)


Was wir natürlich nicht im Griff haben ist eine unseriöse Berichterstattung und ebensolche Prognosen - auch hier hilft es wieder etwas mehr Text zu zitieren:

Zum einen kommt der DAV in derselben Publikation (Bergunfallstatistik 2016/17), wie jedes Jahr, gleich mehrmals zu dem Schluss:
*"Mountainbiken spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle."

3.2 Entwicklung der Unfallzahlen nach Disziplinen *
...
*Die Unfallstatistik im langjährigen Vergleich*
Betrachtet man die Anteile der einzelnen Disziplinen am Unfallgeschehen, so ist festzustellen, dass die Quoten der verunfallten Wanderer im Mittel zunahmen, jene für Klettererunter starken Schwankungen tendenziell leicht zurückging. Mountainbiken spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Die Quote für Skitourengeher blieb unter starken Schwankungen annähernd konstant, jene für Pistenskifahrer, Snowboarder und Variantenfahrer dagegen hat sich zu Beginn der 2000er Jahre vervielfacht und ist seitdem annähernd konstant.

*4.3 Bergsportdisziplin und Risiko *
Wie in den Berichtszeiträumen zuvor waren Wandern mit einem Anteil von 30% sowie Pistenskilauf (mit Variantenfahren und Snowboarden) und Langlaufen mit 32% die Disziplinen mit den meisten Schadensmeldungen. Vom Pistenskilauf wurden zwar die meisten Unfälle gemeldet, da aber in einen Unfall auf der Skipiste meist nur eine Person involviert ist, beim Wandern hingegen manchmal ganze Gruppen geborgen werden müssen, war die Zahl der Betroffenen beim Wandern höher als beim Skilaufen. Beim Bergsteigen, Klettern und Skitourengehen bewegten sich die Anteile jeweils zwischen 9 und 13%. Disziplinen wie *Mountainbiken*, Rodeln oder Canyoning *spielten nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.* ...

Zurück zu der zitierten Fundstelle aus der Bergunfallstatistik 2016/17:
*5.4 Unfälle und Notlagen beim Mountainbiken*
Mountainbiken gewinnt auch unter DAV-Mitgliedern zunehmend an Popularität. So ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass auch die Zahl der Unfallmeldungen im langjährigen Mittel ansteigt. In der Gesamtstatistik spielt diese Sparte des Bergsports trotzdem noch keine gewichtige Rolle. Im Berichtszeitraum wurden 76 Unfälle mit 77 Betroffenen gemeldet. 

Man darf sich schon fragen, woher dieses eingefügte "noch" plötzlich herkommt. Da müsste sich die Zahl demnächst schon verdoppeln. Tatsächlich haben sich Unfälle und Notlagen beim Mountainbiken relativ zur Mitgliederzahl von 2002 auf 2017 nur von 0,002 % auf 0,003 % erhöht, was im Mittel eine jährliche absolute Steigerung von 0,0000625 % ausmacht. Bei den tödlichen Unfällen sind die Zahlen von 2002 und 2017 sogar identisch, nämlich *Null*.

Was ist tatsächlich passiert? 2019 weist die Bergunfallstatistik des DAV 40 betroffene Mountainbiker aus, was beinahe einer Halbierung zu den oben aufgeführten 77 Betroffenen aus dem Jahr 2017 entspricht. Das dürfte dann auch in etwa die Zahl aus dem Jahr 2002 sein. Von welcher aktuellen Entwicklung will man da sprechen. Es gibt keine seriösen Anzeichen, dass sich an der folgenden Aussage in absehbarer Zeit etwas ändern würde:

*"Mountainbiken spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle."*


----------



## dopero (3. Oktober 2020)

Zudem es bestimmte Disziplinen gibt, die zwar im ersten Moment relativ kleine Fallzahlen aufweisen, aber nur von einer eher begrenzten Zahl von Personen ausgeübt werden.
Ich würde da mal das Gleitschirmfliegen heraus stellen. 110 Fälle für eine Sportart, für welche man einen Schein und damit Ausbildung benötigt und es laut Webseite des DHV nur 25- bis 30.000 aktive Piloten gibt, empfinde ich schon als hoch.


----------



## Felger (4. Oktober 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist es hinsichtlich des Mountainbikens schwierig an neue Studienergebnisse zu kommen, da das Mountainbiken mehr oder weniger seit Ende der 90er Jahre auserforscht ist. Da kommen jetzt keine neuen überaschenden wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse mehr dazu. Anfang der 90er war man bezüglich der noch recht neuen Betätigungsform Mountainbiken vorsorglich noch etwas vorsichtig. Da unterscheiden sich auch die Aussagen des "Handbuchs Sport und Umwelt", Hans-Joachim Schemel und Wilfried Erbguth in der 2. Ausgabe von 1992 sehr deutlich von denen der von mir zitierten 3. Auflage des Handbuchs aus dem Jahr 2000.



Aber das Ebike sollte doch bzgl Forschung noch einiges Neues liefern. Mehr pro Zeit und das erhöhte Drehmoment und Gewicht könnte man ja schon mal betrachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaube dieses Fass will man nicht aufmachen. Ich vermute nämlich das es sehr wahrscheinlich ist, dass bei Identischem Fahrern sich kein nennenswerter Unterschied zwischen mit/ohne Motor herausstellen wird. Damit würde man sich die Möglichkeit nehmen durch den herbeigeredeten Unterschied die Radfahrer in verschiedene Lager zu spalten und dank der Uneinigkeit zuerst Einschränkungen für ein Lager und dann auch für alle anderen durchzusetzen.


----------



## mw.dd (4. Oktober 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> herbeigeredeten Unterschied


Mit Motor - ohne Motor.
Kann man nicht wegreden, auch wenn es noch so oft versucht wird.


dopero schrieb:


> die Radfahrer und E-Biker in verschiedene Lager zu spalten


Wüsste nicht, warum man verschiedene Dinge gleich behandeln sollte. Da gibt es nichts zu spalten.


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Oktober 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> Aber das Ebike sollte doch bzgl Forschung noch einiges Neues liefern. Mehr pro Zeit und das erhöhte Drehmoment und Gewicht könnte man ja schon mal betrachten


Das Thema Pedelec, sowie die geannnten Punkte, sind ja nun so neu auch nicht mehr. Es ist aber nicht wirklich Thema dieses Threads. Das Fahren mit Pedelecs gehört derzeit in Bayern zum Radfahren und es scheint auch nicht so, dass sich hieran in naher Zukunft etwas ändern würde.

Ansonsten kann man sich in diesem Forum an anderer Stelle über E-Bikes bereits ausreichend informieren und austauschen.


----------



## dopero (4. Oktober 2020)

Der Threadsprenger, Wortverdreher und aus dem Zusammenhang Reißer  in Personalunion ist jetzt da, dann bin ich jetzt weg hier.


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Oktober 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht, warum man verschiedene Dinge gleich behandeln sollte.


Das ist in diesem Thread eine äußerst unglückliche Aussage, denn


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Nach Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 der Bayerischen Verfassung stehen die *verschiedenen Arten* der Erholung in der Natur grundsätzlich gleichwertig nebeneinander, ohne dass eine bestimmte Rangordnung aufgestellt werden könnte (vgl. BayVerfGH, E.v. 24.7.1979 – Vf. 10-VII-77 – VerfGHE 32, 92/98 f.). Damit hatte der Verfassungsgeber bereits selbst die Lösung des sozialen Konflikts bewirkt, indem er die Akzeptanz der gemeinsamen Wegenutzung durch die Erholungsuchenden voraussetzt.


man denke nur an Österreich, wo Fußgänger und Radfahrer beim Betretungsrecht als verschiedene Erholungsformen auch entsprechend *verschieden *behandelt werden.


----------



## mw.dd (5. Oktober 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> man denke nur an Österreich, wo Fußgänger und Radfahrer beim Betretungsrecht als verschiedene Erholungsformen auch entsprechend *verschieden *behandelt werden


Auch in Deutschland wird im Betretungsrecht (in diversen Verordnungen zu Schutzgebieten sowieso) Radfahren und Zufußgehen unterschieden und auch verschieden behandelt. Der Unterschied zu Österreich besteht vor allem darin, dass es überhaupt ein Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer gibt.

Das ist also ein äußerst unglückliches Argument für die Gleichstellung von Fahrzeugen mit und ohne Motor.
Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt, dass das von Dir kommt


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. Oktober 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das ist also ein äußerst unglückliches Argument für die Gleichstellung von Fahrzeugen mit und ohne Motor.


Der zitierte Beitag enthält diesbezüglich überhaupt keine Aussage.


----------



## Felger (5. Oktober 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich glaube dieses Fass will man nicht aufmachen. Ich vermute nämlich das es sehr wahrscheinlich ist, dass bei Identischem Fahrern sich kein nennenswerter Unterschied zwischen mit/ohne Motor herausstellen wird. Damit würde man sich die Möglichkeit nehmen durch den herbeigeredeten Unterschied die Radfahrer in verschiedene Lager zu spalten und dank der Uneinigkeit zuerst Einschränkungen für ein Lager und dann auch für alle anderen durchzusetzen.


Ich wollte hier keinen Glaubenskrieg anfachen. Nur anmerken dass die wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse der 90er das Thema Pedelec nicht mit abdecken (von auserforscht war hier die Rede) Aber ggf gibt es ja da neuere wissenschaftliche Arbeiten aus dem letzten Jahren dass ggf Besonderheiten diesbezüglich bereits abdeckdn? Bzgl Pedelec und Straßenverkehr wird hier aber immer noch veröffentlicht (ok, hier sind mit Sicherheit die Versicherungen die Auftraggeber 😈) Neues Interesse für die Wissenschaft sollte aber durch die technische Entwicklung trotzdem gegeben sein.


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Oktober 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> Nur anmerken dass die wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse der 90er das Thema Pedelec nicht mit abdecken (von auserforscht war hier die Rede) Aber ggf gibt es ja da neuere wissenschaftliche Arbeiten aus dem letzten Jahren dass ggf Besonderheiten diesbezüglich bereits abdeckdn?


Untersuchung der IMBA
_A Comparison of  Environmental Impacts from Mountain Bicycles, Class 1 Electric  Mountain Bicycles, and Motorcycles: Soil Displacement and Erosion on Bike-Optimized Trails in a Western Oregon Forest _


			https://b.3cdn.net/bikes/c3fe8a28f1a0f32317_g3m6bdt7g.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (5. Oktober 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Untersuchung der IMBA
> _A Comparison of  Environmental Impacts from Mountain Bicycles, Class 1 Electric  Mountain Bicycles, and Motorcycles: Soil Displacement and Erosion on Bike-Optimized Trails in a Western Oregon Forest _
> 
> 
> https://b.3cdn.net/bikes/c3fe8a28f1a0f32317_g3m6bdt7g.pdf


Das ist das genaue Gegenteil von "wissenschaftlich".


----------



## Pintie (5. Oktober 2020)

Manchmal bin ich echt froh das es die ignore funktion im Forum gibt


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. Oktober 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das Fahren mit Pedelecs gehört derzeit in Bayern zum Radfahren und es scheint auch nicht so, dass sich hieran in naher Zukunft etwas ändern würde.


Damit entspricht die Rechtslage in Bayern der Position zu Pedelecs und E-Bikes vom 16. September 2017 des Club Arc Alpin (CAA), dem Dachverband der acht führenden Bergsportverbände des Alpenbogens und dessen Grundsatzpapier Motorisierter Offroadverkehr in den Alpen (September 2009). Großartige neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse, die diese Grundpositionen erschüttern könnten, sind in absehbarer Zeit auch vom BUND Naturschutz in Bayern e.V. nicht zu erwarten.


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann man sich in diesem Forum an anderer Stelle über E-Bikes bereits ausreichend informieren und austauschen.


----------



## PikayHoSo (5. Oktober 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Damit entspricht die Rechtslage in Bayern der Position zu Pedelecs und E-Bikes des Club Arc Alpin (CAA)


....
Dennoch beobachten die CAA-Verbände die Entwick- lung der steigenden Nutzung von Pedelecs im alpinen Gelände durchaus kritisch.
Insbesondere durch die Zunahme an Nutzern und deren größere Reichweite können umweltbezogene und soziokulturelle Konflikte entstehen oder verschärft werden. .....


Aber sie sprechen den aus meiner Sicht wichtigsten Aspekt an. Aber wir werden es live miterleben wie es ausgeht, anyhow


----------



## 20-36 (5. Oktober 2020)

zu #462
*>>* Das Gegenteil von wissenschaftlich ??????
*>>* Das *Gegenteil von Recht* ist, dass mw.dd  

sich trotz wiederholter Aufforderung weigert, 
meine von ihm unrechtmäßig verwendete Grafik zu löschen.
Also komm in die Socken , @mw.dd und an die Löschtaste,
bevor das hier noch mal unangenehm große Kreise zieht.

Wissenschaftlich erklären lässt sich das Ergebniss der IMBA-Untersuchung
sehr einfach, wenn man nicht zu einfach gestrickt ist.
Aber Bauchschmerzen von Vorurteilen oder eBike-Hass kann man
mit technischer Wissenschaft nicht heilen.
... da müssen andere ran.

zu #454 
mw.dd weiß nicht, warum man verschiedene Dinge gleich behandeln soll?
Ich weiß es : Weil WIR es mehrheitlich so entschieden haben. 
Wir haben es in ein Gesetz geschrieben, und das gilt für alle, und das gilt auch so lange, bis @mw.dd oder sonst wer mit einer neuen Mehrheit ein anderes Gesetz durchgesetzt hat. So ist das bei uns üblich, und man nennt es Demokratie.

Aber auch Recht ist eine Wissenschaft, 
die ein Bauchmensch manchmal 
nicht verstehen will.


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. Oktober 2020)

Fortsetzung:

2. Erkenntnis 2: Wanderer halten Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme für eine Grundvoraussetzung, weshalb sie dies fast gar nicht explizit fordern: 
​Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme werden wahrscheinlich deshalb fast gar nicht explizit gefordert (9,1 %), weil sie aus Sicht der Wanderer schlichtweg Grundvoraussetzungen darstellen. Den Dialog zu fordern bedeutet für die Wanderer eher (18,2%), mögliche Konflikte zwischen Wanderer und Mountainbikern stärker zum Thema zu machen oder eben ein rücksichtsvolleres Verhalten der Mountainbiker zu schulen. Soweit die Wanderer in der "Soziale Konflikte-Studie" Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme für eine Grundvoraussetzung halten, weshalb sie dies fast gar nicht explizit fordern, entspricht dies auch der, dem Grundrecht auf Naturgenuss und Erholung in der freien Natur aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV, immanenten Schranke der Gemeinverträglichkeit.​​​3. Erkenntnis 3: 27,3 % der Wanderer fordern Verbote um präventiv die Konfliktwahrscheinlichkeit zu reduzieren:
​a) Wanderer sehen im Gegensatz zu Mountainbikern strikte Regelungen und Verbote als sinnvolle Lösungsansätze an, um sich selbst bzw. ihre Interessen zu schützen. Getrennte Wege (18,2%) und Einschränkungen; Verbote (27,3 %) sollen im präventiven Sinne dazu führen, dass sich die Konfliktwahrscheinlichkeit reduziert.​​b) Auch die Studie „Mountainbiking und Wandern", die Helga Wessely für die Bayerische Akademie für Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege 1998 durchgeführt hat, verhält sich zu Konflikten. Die Anzahl der Wanderer, die am Staubtalweg die Begegnung mit Mountainbikern als konfliktträchtig einstuften, lag bei 27 %. Angesichts der potentiell stark konfliktträchtigen Situation liegt der Wert erstaunlich niedrig.​​c) Die neueste Studie aus Deutschland zum Themenbereich dürfte Walderholung mit und ohne Bike? aus dem Schwarzwald 2014 sein. Ergebnis der Befragung (Seite 15): 27 Prozent der befragten Wanderer fühlten sich am Tag der Erhebung in unterschiedlichem Ausmaß durch Mountainbiker gestört (gar nicht 73%, etwas 20%, ziemlich 5%, sehr 2%).​​d) Auf ein ganz ähnliches Ergebnisse kommt die "Soziale Konflikte-Studie" Harz, 2008: Aus Sicht der Wanderer sind Mountainbiker und Radfahrer „Problempartner", das aber lediglich für etwa ein Viertel der Befragten (26,4 %). Quelle: Wandertourismus, 2009​​e) Auch die neueren Studien aus 2008 (Harz) oder 2014 (Schwarzwald) bestätigen, was WÖHRSTEIN 1998 in Mountainbike und Umwelt schon bei der Auswertung früherer Studien erkannte: Einen Hinweis zur Interpretation dieses Befragungsergebnisses liefert die Arbeit, die von ZIEGLER 1993 am Donautalradweg erstellt wurde. Dieser Weg wird von Fußgängern wie Radfahrern gleichermaßen benutzt. ZIEGLER kommt zu dem Ergebnis, dass sich bei einem Radfahreranteil von sechs Prozent, von 50 Prozent wie auch von 80 Prozent, ein beinahe gleichbleibender Anteil von 25 Prozent der Fußgänger durch die Radfahrer gestört fühlt. Daraus ist zu schließen, dass es unter den Fußgängern einen Anteil von ungefähr 25 Prozent gibt, der sich grundsätzlich von Radfahrern gestört fühlt, unabhängig davon, wie viele Radfahrer unterwegs sind und wie hoch das Störpotential dadurch tatsächlich ist. Dieses Ergebnis widerspricht der Vermutung von WEIGAND, der annimmt, dass bei steigendem Radfahreranteil auf den Forstwegen um den Großen Feldberg auch die Anzahl der sich gestört fühlenden Fußgänger zunimmt.​​f) Auch in Österreich findet sich nach der aktuellen Umfrage von meinungsraum.at trotz gänzlich anderer gesetzlicher Rahmenbedingungen das Viertel der Wanderer wieder, die sich durch Radfahrer gestört fühlen. Hier allerdings nur bei der Generation 50+ mit 24 %, bei den unter 50-Jährigen sind es sogar nur auf 9 % und insgesamt lediglich 20 %.​​g) Neben den bereits aufgeführten Veröffentlichungen findet sich auch eine sehr aufschlussreiche Aussage in der Konfliktanalyse aus 2006 (S. 127): Eine von den Mountainbikern ausgehende gesundheitliche Gefährdung der Wanderer durch Begegnungen wird relativiert: "Also das halte ich persönlich jetzt subjektiv für einen Witz, muss ich ihnen ehrlich sagen" (SWV). Eine solche Aussage vom Schwarzwaldverein, der mit knapp 70.000 Mitgliedern zweitgrößten deutschen Wanderverband, relativiert auch die Notwendigkeit der Wanderer sich durch die Forderung von Verboten zu schützen (sh. oben).​​Diese Erkenntnisse werden auch getragen von Rainer Brämer, dem (vgl. hierzu Wikipedia) deutschen Wanderexperten und "Wanderpapst", Leiter der Forschungsgruppe Wandern am Institut für Sport und Erziehungswissenschaft, Gründungsmitglied und Vorsitzender des deutschen Wanderinstituts e. V. und im Gremium "Projektpartner Wandern", welcher als Fachberater, Gutachter und Moderator agiert. Dieser bestätigt in seiner Veröffentlichung "Feindliche Brüder - Hiker und Biker konkurrieren um Wege" (2008), dass sich zwar 1/4 der Wanderer durch die Rad fahrende Konkurrenz gestört fühlt, dies aber seine Ursache letztlich darin findet, dass bei Erhebung der Frage zur Frustrationstoleranz lediglich potentielle, keine tatsächlichen Probleme an die Wanderer herangetragen wurden. Ob es tatsächlich zu Konflikten gekommen ist, bleibt offen. Dies deshalb, weil es in der Regel keine Konflikte gibt.
​​Fortsetzung folgt ...
​​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skink (6. Oktober 2020)

smile - ich lerne tatsächlich dazu: allenfalls 25% fühlen sich gestört, davon höchstens 7% sehr. Das ist unabhängig vom tatsächlichen Biker-Aufkommen und konkreten Konflikt-Situationen. Aha!

Gefühlt geht das Ergebnis - 7% schwierige Menschen - nicht über sonstiges Alltagserleben hinaus. Ist eigentlich sogar besser?!


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. Oktober 2020)

Nachtrag:

Inzwischen gibt es auch neuere Studien und hier ist eine besonders hervorzuheben.
In "Walderholung mit und ohne Bike II" der Forstlichen Versuchs- und Forschungsanstalt Baden Württemberg (VFA) aus dem Jahr 2019 wird betrachtet, wie präsent potentielle Konflikte aktuell tatsächlich sind. Dabei wird sowohl auf andere Studien als auch die oben zitierte Vorgängerstudie von 2014 eingegangen.

"Die Ergebnisse zeigen: Egal wie die Menschen sich im Wald bewegen, ihre Grundhaltungen und Wahrnehmungen unterscheiden sich kaum, sie suchen im Wald ähnliche Erlebnisse und zeigen selbst an Hotspots eine große Bereitschaft zu wechselseitiger Toleranz. Stereotype Beschreibungen wie die ruhesuchende Naturliebhaberin und der rasende Sportfreak haben wenig mit der Realität der Menschen zu tun, die man zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad im Wald antrifft. Informations bedarf besteht weiterhin beim Thema Regeln für den Waldbesuch – hier gibt es viel Unwissen, Mythen und Fehlinterpretationen. Heikel ist bei der Vermittlung von Regelwissen allerdings, dass die Konzentration auf Regeln konfliktverschärfend wirken kann und auch nicht automatisch zur Regeleinhaltung motiviert. Wichtig ist deshalb, dass Regeln von Maßnahmen flankiert sind, die auf Verständnis setzen – Verständnis zwischen Waldbesuchenden sowie Verständnis und Nachvollziehbarkeit der Sinnhaftigkeit bestimmter Regeln. 

Bemerkenswert ist, dass manche Konflikte ihren Ursprung gar nicht im Wald, sondern im Stadtverkehrhaben, wo negative Stereotype von anderen Verkehrsteilnehmenden entstehen und in den Wald mitgebracht werden." 

So befindet die FVA in ihrem Journal FVA-einblick, Ausgabe 1/2019 (ab Seite 13) in seiner Zusammenfassung:

"...  Das Störungsempfinden beziehungsweise das wahrgenommene Konfliktpotential ist umso geringer je offener und gegenwartsbezogener danach gefragt wird. Geht man nach den Angaben zum Tag der Befragung, die methodisch als valider einzuschätzen sind, dann waren für die allermeisten Menschen Störungen durch andere Besuchende für das eigene Erholungserlebnis eher unbedeutend.
...
Die Angaben zu Konflikten liegen generell deutlich über jenen zu Störungen. Ein Erklärungsansatz dafür liegt – wie eingangs erwähnt – auch hier in der Befragungsmethode. Durch eine Vorgabe von Antwortkategorien  werden auch solche Situationen in Erinnerung gerufen, die bei einer offenen Abfrage zu weit weg oder zu  wenig relevant erscheinen, um aktiv selbst benannt zu werden.
...
Von den in manchen Medienberichten in den Vordergrund gerückten Jagdszenen zwischen Wandernden und Mountainbikenden sind die täglichen Erlebnisse der hier im Schwarzwald und der Schwäbischen Alb befragten Menschen jedenfalls weit entfernt."

Damit bestätigt sich auch die zuvor zitierte Aussage von Rainer Brämer in seiner Veröffentlichung "Feindliche Brüder - Hiker und Biker konkurrieren um Wege" (2008), der ebenfalls auf die Erhebungsmethodik hinweist. 

Der Schwarzwaldverein brachte eine gekürzte Fassung des vorgenannten Artikels aus der Zeitschrift FVA-Einblick 1/2019 in seiner Mitgliedszeitschrift, Ausgabe 2/2019 (Seite 28/29) und auch die DIMB berichtete zur Studie:

*Neue Studie sieht wenig Konflikte im Wald* 

Die FVA Freiburg hat die Studie “Walderholung mit und ohne Bike 2” veröffentlicht. An fünf schönen Wochenenden im Oktober 2017, an insgesamt 32 Punkten auf der schwäbischen Alb und im Schwarzwald, wurden Besucher befragt. Über 3000 Fragebögen wurden ausgewertet. Jetzt liegt die gesamte Auswertung vor. Kurz zusammengefasst:

Nur 7% der Waldbesucher fühlen beim Waldbesuch gestört. Am Befragungstag hat der Waldbesuch sogar 99% der Personen gut bis sehr gut gefallen.
Störend empfunden wird Rücksichtslosigkeit, Lärm und zu viele Besucher.
Personen mit Regelkenntnissen erleben mehr Konflikte als ohne Regelkenntnisse.
Auch Konflikte aus dem Straßenverkehr werden auf den Wald übertragen.
Die neuen Ergebnisse bestätigt die erste Bikestudie aus dem Schwarzwald von 2013, die auch damals kaum Konflikte festgestellt hat.

Da die Studie aus Baden-Württemberg stammt, beziehen sich die Aussagen hinchtlich der Regelkenntnisse auf die ausschließlich dort geltende 2-Meter-Regel, die dafür sorgt, dass mehr Personen Konflikte erleben und die letztlich auch Konflikte auslöst, die es ohne sie nicht gäbe. Ähnliches wäre auch für Bayern durch die Fehlinterpretation hinsichtlich "geeigneter Wege" zu erwarten.


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. Oktober 2020)

Fortsetzung:

Aus allen ensprechenden Forschungsarbeiten ergibt sich letztlich, dass sich Wanderer und Radfahrer bzw. Mountainbiker nur vereinzelt tatsächlich aneinander stören und die hierfür genannten Gründe Einschränkungen des Betretungsrechts, insbesondere in Bayern, nicht rechtfertigen.

Die großen Wandervereine und Natursportverbände stehen diesen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen zur Seite. So engagiert sich der deutsche Wanderverband mit seinen Landesverbänden und Mitgliedsvereinen in der Resolution: *„Ein Raum - viele Perspektiven"* vom 05.07.2019 für ein gutes Miteinander:
„Im gemeinsam genutzten Raum muss sich jeder Naturnutzer auf Begegnungen mit anderen einstellen. Hier ist Rücksichtnahme und angepasstes Verhalten notwendig."

Und auch der Deutsche Alpenverein (DAV) führt in seinem Positionspapier zum Mountainbiken vom 03./04.07.2015 aus:
"Der DAV setzt sich dafür ein, dass Wege aller Art grundsätzlich von Wanderern und Mounainbikern gemeinsam genutzt werden können. Er appelliert an beide Gruppen, sich mit Respekt, Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme zu begegnen. Mountainbiker passen ihre Fahrweise dem jeweiligen Fußgängerverkehr an und gewähren im Bedarfsfall Vorrang."


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. Oktober 2020)

Fortsetzung:

"Der Blick in die Medien vermittelt regelmäßig den Eindruck, dass die Vielfalt von Freizeitaktivitäten und deren Regelung vor allem mit Kontroversen und Konflikten einhergehe. Einzelne kritische Begebenheiten nehmen über soziale Medien schnell den Weg in die Öffentlichkeit und generieren viel Aufmerksamkeit. Der Fokus liegt dann meist auf Konflikten mit Radfahrenden, seien es Unfälle oder verbale und tätliche Angriffe. Insofern sind Medien unter Umständen kein guter Spiegel für die alltägliche Realität – sie rücken die Spitzen gesellschaftlicher Debatten und die Extreme von Positionen ins Rampenlicht. Mit der vorliegenden Studie wird der Blick dorthin gelenkt, wo die Menschen sich tatsächlich begegnen: auf ihren Wegen durch den Wald." (Quelle: "Walderholung mit und ohne Bike II" der Forstlichen Versuchs- und Forschungsanstalt Baden Württemberg (VFA) aus dem Jahr 2019)

Während es zum einen zwischen den Erholungsuchenden selbst zu keinen rechtlich relevanten Störungen kommt und sich die Natursport- und Wanderverbände für die gemeinsame Nutzung des Naturraums aussprechen, versuchen andere das durch die Medien verbreitete Zerrbild von Konflikten zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbiker für ihre Interessen zu nutzen.

Nachdem aus Sicht des Bund Naturschutz beim Radfahren  aufgrund des gesetzlichen Wegegebots eine nachhaltige Beeinträchtigung oder Störung des Naturhaushalts nicht zu erwarten ist, folgt im Artikel der WELT „Zu viele Mountainbiker in Bayerns Wäldern?“ vom 25.08.2015 zumindest ein zaghafter Versuch den "Wanderer-Mountainbiker-Konflikt" zu instrumentalisieren :
„Mountainbiker, die durch wegloses Gelände fahren, können zum Problem werden“, erklärte Richard Mergner, beim BUND zuständig für Verkehr, Flächenschutz und Umweltpolitik. Dennoch sollte Radfahren im Wald oder in den Bergen erst dann verboten werden, wenn es zu einem Konflikt zwischen Wanderern und Fahrradfahrern kommt."

Letztlich kann man der Aussage des BUND entnehmen, dass Radfahrverbote weder naturschutzfachlich noch nach dem Gesichtspunkt der Gemeinverträglichkeit geboten sind.

Der frühere Geschäftsführer des Bayerischen Waldbesitzerverbands Carl von Butler wurde da im Interview "Das Problem der Waldbesitzer mit den Mountainbikern" mit der Augsburger Allgemeinen (25.08.2015) schon deutlicher: 
"Hier kann Wanderern der vorgeschriebene Vorrang nicht mehr eingeräumt werden. Deshalb haben die Radfahrer auf diesen Strecken nach meinem Dafürhalten auch nichts zu suchen."

Auch die bayerische Staatsregierung ist nicht untätig und fördert das Modellprojekt "Bergsport MTB - nachhaltig in die Zukunft", von dem der Spiegel am 19.09.2018 berichtete:
"DAV will Wanderer-Streit mit Mountainbikern beenden" 

Auch hier wird zunächst ein Konflikt inszeniert, den es unter den Erholungsuchenden selbst effektiv gar nicht gibt. Es werden Konfliktpotentiale hervorgehoben, die in der Realität tatsächlich nicht zum Tragen kommen, die sich allerdings als Vorwand für Beschränkungen und Verbote durchaus eignen würden. Eigentlich sollte sich sowohl im Erfolgsfall als auch bei einem möglichen Scheitern kaum etwas am Verhältnis der Erholungsuchenden zueinander ändern. Trotzdem steht im Erfolgsfalle zu befürchten, dass entgegen der Intention manche aus den getroffenen Maßnahmen Regeln ableiten, die ihrerseits tatsächlich zu Konflikten führen können. Im Falle eines möglichen Scheiterns könnten sich auch enttäuschte Erwartungen mancher Interessengruppe als konfliktträchtig erweisen. Rechtlich von Belang kann dies alles freilich nicht sein.

So auch das aktuelle Ergebnis vom März 2019 der im September 2017 vom Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft gegründeten Bundesplattform „Wald - Sport, Erholung, Gesundheit" (WaSEG) „zur Vereinfachung der Rechtslage zum Betretensrecht des Waldes und Leistungen der Waldwirtschaft für Sport, Erholung und Gesundheit und deren Finanzierungsmöglichkeiten", das auch bezüglich der Gemeinverträglichkeit keine Notwendigkeit für Beschränkungen sieht:
„... Die Fahrweise und -geschwindigkelt muss den örtlichen Wege-, Sicht- und Nutzungsverhältnissen angepasst sein, sodass niemand beeinträchtigt oder gefährdet wird und die Wege nicht beschädigt werden. Fußgängern sowie Menschen mit Krankenfahrstuhl gebührt der Vorrang. Es gilt der Grundsatz der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme. Deshalb wird den Radfahrenden auch, um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen, ein akustisches Signal empfohlen."


Fortsetzung folgt ...

Bei enziano.com gibt es im Blog einen lesenswerten Beitrag zum Thema:
Wanderer vs. Mountainbiker vom 19. November 2016


----------



## Pintie (11. Oktober 2020)

mal was neues vom Taubenberg....

jetzt stehen nicht wie im isartal die gemeinden drauf sondern das landratsamt / untere nb


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Oktober 2020)

6.3.3 Unterschiede zum Reiten

Während zum Reiten zahlreiche Gerichtsentscheidungen vorliegen, war das Radfahren in freier Natur und im Wald bisher kaum Gegenstand der Rechtsprechung. Hierzu führt der Bayerischer Verfassungsgerichtshof in seiner Entscheidung vom 29.09.1977, Az.: Vf. 11-VII-76, RdNr. 52 aus, dass in der Unterscheidung vom Reiten zum Betreten durch Spaziergänger, Wanderer, Radfahrer und Skiläufer, unter dem Gesichtspunkt des Gleichheitssatzes (Art 118 Abs. 1 BV) kein Verstoß gesehen werden kann. Diese Differenzierung beruht auf sachlichen Erwägungen. Bei der gewöhnlichen Ausübung des Betretungsrechts durch Wanderer, Spaziergänger usw. sind die Natur schädigende oder den Naturgenuss beeinträchtigende Änderungen im Allgemeinen nicht zu erwarten. Ob und inwieweit bei einem Missbrauch des Betretungsrechts durch die eine oder andere Personengruppe mehr oder weniger nachteilige Folgen für die Landschaft entstehen können, ist in diesem Zusammenhang nicht entscheidend. 

Wenn auch entgegen der Bedeutung sowohl des Wortlautes als auch des Inhaltes des Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG versucht wird Kriterien für die Eignung von Wegen nach dem Naturschutzgesetz zu finden, so wurden diese bisher nur für das Reiten aufgestellt und so von Behörden und Literatur allesamt lediglich direkt für das Radfahren übernommen und berücksichtigen dabei jeweils auch die Größe und Gewicht des Pferdes und vor allem die Tiergefahr, die sich aus der Unberechenbarkeit des tierischen Verhaltens kombiniert mit der schieren Masse eines Pferdes ergibt. Hinsichtlich des Schadens- und Gefährdungspotentials unberücksichtigt blieb dabei, dass Fahrräder im Gegensatz zu Pferden klein und leicht sind, über eine eigene Lenkung und Bremsen verfügen, ihrer Eigenart nach daher leicht manövrierfähig sind, so dass es dem Radfahrer, wie gesetzlich gefordert, jederzeit möglich ist sich gemeinverträglich zu verhalten und den Fußgängern den ihnen gebührenden Vorrang einzuräumen (vgl. BayVerfGH Entscheidung v. 17.08.1978, Az.: Vf. 11-VII-77, RdNr. 71 zu Windsurfern und Badenden). So ist es ihm auch möglich anzuhalten, abzusteigen und damit selbst zum Fußgänger zu werden, dem allerdings wegen des mitgeführten Fahrrades gegenüber anderen Erholungsuchenden eine erhöhte Sorgfaltspflicht obliegt. Zudem hat der Radfahrer als ebenfalls schwacher Verkehrsteilnehmer schon aus Gründen des Selbstschutzes ein eigenes Interesse Gefährdungen anderer Erholungsuchender zu vermeiden. 

Aus den obigen Erkenntnissen hinsichtlich der Natur-, Eigentümer- und Gemeinverträglichkeit ergibt sich, dass es hinsichtlich des Radfahrens in freier Natur auch kaum Anlass für gerichtliche Auseinandersetzungen gibt. Die o. g. Bekanntmachung "Erholung in der freien Natur" vom 30.07.1976 berücksichtigte dies bereits und vierzig Jahre später kommt der Gesetzgeber in Sachsen-Anhalt in den § 24 Abs. 2 und § 25 Abs.1 und 2 Landeswaldgesetz Sachsen-Anhalt - LWaldG vom 25.02.2016 hinsichtlich des Radfahrens im Walde ebenfalls zur Auffassung, dass für Landschaft, Flora und Fauna, Grundbesitz sowie für den Naturgenuss anderer keine abstrakte Gefahr speziell von erholungsuchenden Radfahrern ausgeht. 

Auch die Gerichte, die sich mit Einschränkungen des Reitens beschäftigten, nahmen auf denselben Wegen eine schadlose und gemeinsame Nutzung von Fußgängern und Radfahrern als selbstverständlich an. Dabei wird berücksichtigt, dass es anders als bei Reitern tatsächlich nie zu unüberbrückbaren Konflikten zwischen Wanderern und Radfahrern bzw. Mountainbikern kommt und das Radfahren nicht zu eindeutigen
Belastungen der Landschaft beiträgt, wobei Letzteres beim Reiten auf Wegen auch nicht die Regel ist (vgl. BayVGH Urt. v. 15.5.1991, Az. 9 N 87.031051 und OVG Lüneburg, Urteil vom 24. 8. 2001, Az. 8 K N 41/01, RdNr. 38, BayVerfGH, Urt. v. 29.09.1977, Az. Vf. 11-VII-76, RdNr. 37).


6.4 Verwaltungshandeln 

Es zeigt sich, dass insbesondere die Exekutive den Begriff des „geeigneten Weges“ und die von ihr hierzu aufgestellten Kriterien durch Veröffentlichungen und Beschilderungen dazu nutzt das grundrechtlich geschützte Radfahren in freier Natur (BayVGH Urt. v. 3.7.2015, Az. 11 B 14.2809, RdNr. 30) über die immanenten Schranken der Natur-, Eigentümer- und Gemeinverträglichkeit hinaus einzuschränken.


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Oktober 2020)

6.5 Schlusswort

Auf die Frage, ob es seiner Ansicht nach eine besondere bayerische Mentalität gäbe antwortete der damalige Botschafter Bayerns in Ungarn, Gabriel A. Brennauer im Interview der Süddeutschen Zeitung vom 28. April 2009:

*Ja. "Leben und leben lassen", verbunden mit "Mir san mir - und wea ko dea ko". *

Genau diese Bayerische Mentalität findet sich für alle Erholungsuchenden im Teil 6 des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes wieder und berücksichtigt dabei auch die berechtigten Interessen der Grundstückseigentümer und der Natur. Das bayerische Grundrecht auf Erholung in der freien Natur aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV findet seine Grenzen im Respekt gegenüber der Natur, den Eigentümern und den anderen Erholungsuchenden und evtl. noch im eigenen Können. Dies konkretisiert das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz.

Der Ausspruch „Wer ko, der ko!“ geht auf Franz Xaver Krenkl zurück. Krenkl hatte es gewagt im Englischen Garten die Kutsche des Kronprinzen und späteren König Ludwig I. mit einem eigenen Gespann zu überholen. Dies war jedoch bei Strafe verboten, da niemand bessere Pferde haben durfte als der Herrscher. Krenkl, der erfolgreiche Pferdehändler und 14-fache Rennmeister des Oktoberfestrennens in München, sah dies jedoch nicht ein. Auf den Zuruf des Prinzen, ob er denn nicht wisse, dass das Überholen verboten sei, antworte Krenkl nur schneidig: „Majestät, wer ko, der ko!“

In Deutschland wurde ein Recht zum Betreten des Waldes durch die Allgemeinheit erstmals in einem Gesetz zur Erhaltung des Baumbestandes und Freigabe von Uferwegen im Interesse der Volksgesundheit aufgenommen, das 1922 in Preußen erlassen, aber nur im Bereich der Stadt Berlin und im Gebiet des Ruhrkohlensiedlungsverbandes Bedeutung erlangte. Bayern verankerte ein Betretungsrecht in seiner Verfassung von 1946. Allerdings war das Betreten fremden Waldes vielfach schon seit langem - besonders im südlichen Teil von Deutschland - als Gewohnheitsrecht ausgeübt und von allen Waldbesitzkategorien toleriert worden. In Bayern haben die Eigentümer aller Waldeigentumskategorien zumindest seit dem
19. Jahrhundert darauf verzichtet, die Bevölkerung vom Betreten des Waldes auszuschließen.1

Man kann daher festhalten, dass sich die bayerischen Waldeigentümer immer schon der Sozialbindung ihres Eigentums bewusst waren und dieser ungeachtet der rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen nachgekommen sind.

Der historisch herausragende Verdienst, den die bayerischen Waldbesitzer für das Allgemeinwohl durch die Öffnung der Wälder für die erholungsuchende Bevölkerung geleistet haben, wird besonders im Vergleich zum Nachbarland Österreich deutlich und bewusst, wo das Reichsforstgesetz von 1852 das Betreten des Waldes abseits öffentlicher Wege, sowie das Sammeln von Beeren, Pilzen und Klaubholz etc., als Waldfrevel definierte und es unter Strafe stellte. Das Forstpersonal war sogar verpflichtet, die Menschen aus dem Wald zu weisen. Dieses Gesetz war bis zu seiner Reform 1975 gültig.2

Insoweit ist die mit dem Begriff des „geeigneten Weges“ verbundene feudale Verbotskultur, die auf das gegenständliche Urteil vom 17.01.1983 zurückgeht, dem Bayern wesensfremd und lag den historischen bayerischen Verfassungs- und Gesetzgebern fern, so dass diese Arbeit insbesondere Wilhelm Hoegner, der als „Vater der Bayerischen Verfassung“ gilt, gewidmet ist.

Letztlich wird man sich wohl noch solange mit Eigenschaften von Wegen beschäftigen müssen, bis der tatsächliche Regelungsgehalt der Vorschriften des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes wieder zum Vorschein kommt und die ihnen innewohnende Rechtsklarheit wieder zu Rechtssicherheit und Rechtsfrieden führt.


1 Kommission der Europäischen Gemeinschaften, MITTEILUNGEN ÜBER LANDWIRTSCHAFT Forstwirtschaftliche Probleme und deren Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt in den Mitgliedstaaten der EG II. ÖFFNUNG DES WALDES FÜR DIE ALLGEMEINHEIT UND SEINE NUTZUNG ALS ERHOLUNGSRAUM, Nr. 31. Mai 1977
2 http://www.martinballuch.com/der-kampf-um-die-wegefreiheit-in-osterreich/



P.S.: Eigentlich sollte sich ganz Bayern für die großartige Errungenschaft des garantierten Betretungsrechts aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 der Bayerischen Verfassung für das Land, die Bevölkerung und letztlich auch der Wirtschaft feiern. Dass man sich hier in der Natur, im Wald oder einfach nur draußen meist frei bewegen kann, ist der weisen Voraussicht des Verfassungsgebers und von dessen Geist beseelten Landtagsplenum zu verdanken, das mit dem Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz den von der Verfassung vorgegebenen Rahmen einfachrechtlich umsetzte.

Inzwischen geht leider nicht nur, wie dargestellt, der tatsächliche Regelungsgehalt des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes und mit ihm auch die Rechtssicherheit und der Rechtsfrieden immer mehr verloren, sondern auch der dem Grundrecht zugrunde liegende Geist. Es wäre daher an der Zeit diesen Geist zu erneuern, Erholungsuchende, aber auch Eigentümer und den Staat an ihre Verantwortung zu erinnern die jeweiligen Rechte das anderen zu respektieren und nicht nur auf dessen vermeintliche Pflichten hinzuweisen. An einer umfassenden Information und Aufklärung über die Rechtslage und natur-und sozialverträglichem Verhalten sollte daher im Sinne des Gemeinwohls (Art. 3 Abs. 1 Satz 2,  Art. 103 Abs. 2 und Art. 151 Abs. 1 BV sowie Art. 141 BV) allen gelegen sein.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Oktober 2020)

Mal dumm dazwischengefragt, gibt es irgendwo einen Passus, der das Betreten des Waldes mit dem Befahren gleichstellt?

Eben habe ich hier eine örtliche Verordnung (nicht Bayern) zu einem Landschaftsschutzgebiet gelesen, in welcher jegliches Befahren ausserhalb von Strassen und Forstwegen bei Strafe verboten wird - also auch mit Fahrrad.

Es wird ja viel mit diesem Betretungsrecht argumentiert. Wo ist die gedankliche Verbindung zum Befahren des Waldes?
In 6.3.3 wird es IMHO ja nicht explizit klargestellt, dass Radfahren dem Zufussgehen gleichgestellt ist. Oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Oktober 2020)

Hierzu der Bayerische Verfassungsgerichtshof in seinem Beschluss vom 16.06.1975 - 21-VII-73, 23-VII-73, 26-VII-73, Vf. 13-VII-74 (Rd.Nr. 94):

„Mit dem vom Verfassungsgeber klar zum Ausdruck gebrachten Zweck des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV, die Erholung in der freien Natur und den Genuss der Naturschönheiten zu ermöglichen, lässt es sich nicht vereinbaren, dieses Recht zu beschränken auf Wanderer und Spaziergänger und andere Möglichkeiten des Naturgenusses von vornherein auszuschließen. Es ist zwar einzuräumen, dass die meisten der Erholungsuchenden und Naturfreunde die freie Natur zu Fuß betreten werden. Der in einem umfassenden Sinne zu verstehende Schutzbereich des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV würde jedoch - bezogen auf die heutigen Verhältnisse und Möglichkeiten der Erholung in der freien Natur - zu sehr eingeengt, würden nicht auch andere natürliche und herkömmliche Fortbewegungsarten des Menschen mit erfasst. Auch das Bayer. Naturschutzgesetz selbst trägt dem Rechnung, indem es *Radfahrer*, Skifahrer und Schlittenfahrer *dem Kreis der erholungssuchenden Wanderer gleichstellt* (vgl. Art. 27 Abs. 2, Abs. 1, Art. 29 BayNatSchG).“


----------



## sebhunter (13. Oktober 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> 6.5 Schlusswort
> 
> Auf die Frage, ob es seiner Ansicht nach eine besondere bayerische Mentalität gäbe antwortete der damalige Botschafter Bayerns in Ungarn, Gabriel A. Brennauer im Interview der Süddeutschen Zeitung vom 28. April 2009:
> 
> *Ja. "Leben und leben lassen", verbunden mit "Mir san mir - und wea ko dea ko".*


Schade irgendwie das schon Schluß ist ....es war auf jeden Fall sehr sehr interessant...Vielen Dank dafür 👍ich habe viel gelernt 👍. Oder wie Lothar sagen würde "again what learned"

Was aber wie man sieht auch die Süddeutsche nicht kann, ist bairisch schreiben, des heißt "wer ko der ko" ...aber immerhin schreibt sie nicht wie der FCB "mia san mia"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebhunter (13. Oktober 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Auch das Bayer. Naturschutzgesetz selbst trägt dem Rechnung, indem es *Radfahrer*, Skifahrer und Schlittenfahrer *dem Kreis der erholungssuchenden Wanderer gleichstellt*


....soweit sie sich auf "geeigneten" Wegen bewegen. 
Ich verstehe das dann so, dass Wanderer weitgehend uneingeschränkt betreten dürfen, der Rest nur auf "geeigneten" Wegen...passt scho, ist aber nicht gleichgestellt.
Und hätten die doch nur das Wort "geeignet" gestrichen, es wäre alles einfacher


----------



## mw.dd (13. Oktober 2020)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Und hätten die doch nur das Wort "geeignet" gestrichen, es wäre alles einfacher


Die Vertreter der Natursportler wollten es nicht einfach und haben deswegen die Aufnahme dieses Passus in die Waldgesetze der Länder ausdrücklich empfohlen:


			https://www.bmel.de/SharedDocs/Downloads/DE/_Wald/Impulse%20und%20Empfehlungen%20WaSEG.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2
		



> Bund und Länder schreiben sinngemäß vor, dass Radfahren in der freien Landschaft einschließlich Wald auf Straßen und *auf geeigneten Wegen* gestattet ist.


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Oktober 2020)

Aus 4.3.4:
...
Die dortige Einlassung:
Das Radeln ist dem Betreten zu Fuß insoweit gleichgestellt, als dies auf geeigneten Wegen geschieht (Art. 28 Abs. 1, Art. 30 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG). 
ist natürlich auch nicht richtig dargestellt, denn das Radfahren gehört gemäß Art. 29 BayNatSchG zum Betreten - ganz ohne "insoweit".


----------



## sebhunter (13. Oktober 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ist natürlich auch nicht richtig dargestellt, denn das Radfahren gehört gemäß Art. 29 BayNatSchG zum Betreten - ganz ohne "insoweit".


...das Radfahren ist hier aber nicht explizit aufgeführt, oder gehört das zu "... ähnliche sportliche Betätigungen in der freien Natur."?


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Oktober 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Vertreter der Natursportler wollten es nicht einfach und haben deswegen die Aufnahme dieses Passus in die Waldgesetze der Länder ausdrücklich empfohlen:





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Zu denken geben sollte auch, dass die Fehlinterpretation über „geeignete Wege“
> schon in Gesetzen anderer Bundesländer zu finden ist. In Sachsen-Anhalt wurde
> dieser Irrtum allerdings mit der Novellierung des Landeswaldgesetzes vom 25.
> Februar 2016 wieder behoben.





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Passend hierzu hat nun auch der Gesetzgeber in Sachsen-Anhalt in der Begründung zur Novellierung 2015 des dortigen Landeswaldgesetzes ausgeführt (Drucksache 6/4449 v. 07.10.2015):
> „Absatz 2 schränkt das Befahren mit Fahrrädern, Krankenfahrstühlen oder anderen Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft auf Wege ein. Auf die Eignung der Wege wird dabei im Unterschied zum bisherigen FFOG nicht mehr abgestellt.* Es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass nicht geeignete Wege auch nicht befahren werden.*“



Diese Erkenntnis ist halt anscheinend noch nicht überall angekommen.


----------



## cbtp (14. Oktober 2020)

Der Högl in Ainring ist auch immer wieder in den Medien. Vor allem weil dieser überaus stark von Österreichern frequentiert wird. Österreichische Vereine (auch Alpenverein) machen dort Vereinsausfahrten, ein österreichischer Shop bietet dort Techniktrainings an und sogar der Tourismus der österr. Grenzgemeinde Wals wirbt mit der dortigen MTB-Infrastruktur.
Und: er ist recht schnell und ohne Auto von der Stadt Salzburg aus erreichbar. In der Stadt Salzburg bzw. Umgebung gibts keine legale MTB-Möglichkeit (nicht einmal eine freigegebene Forststraße), was natürlich das Problem auch noch weiter verschärft.

Der Artikel ist leider generell sehr einseitig geschrieben. Bei der Begehung offenbar auch kein Vertreter der MTBler dabei. Der problematische Trail (und mehr oder weniger auch der einzige Trail) ist ein markierter Wanderweg mit mehreren Forststraßensegmenten und Rückegasse dazwischen. Der markierte Wanderweg zweigt dann im Mittelteil sehr unscheinbar ab (wenig begangen), der untere Teil ist dann "wild", wobei der Weg von der Beschaffenheit, dem Aussehen und der Art keinerlei Unterschied zum oberen Teil aufweist, und auch von Wanderern und Trailrunnern ebenso vorrangig benützt wird.

Die wenigen (stufenhohen) Sprünge die im Wanderweg waren wurden abgegraben. Anlieger ist genau ein einziger vor 2 Jahren gebaut worden. Der wurde aber halt auch nie abgegraben ...

Wohin die Reise gehen soll, bzw. sich manche Leute wünschen wird im Artikel klar: Die Leute sollen auf Forststraßen bleiben. Die Probleme bzgl. des fehlenden Angebotes werden ignoriert. Diese Kopf in den Sand Politik wird halt nächstes Jahr im Frühling dann wieder zu weiteren Artikel führen ...

Und der Artikel so geschrieben, als würden MTBler hier irgendwas Illegales machen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. Oktober 2020)

Solche Termine der Land- und Forstwirtschaftsministerin sind vor allem folgender Begebenheit geschuldet:

Befremdlich und alarmierend zugleich sind die Aussagen einiger Verbandsvertreter der  Alm- und Alpwirtschaft, die sich öffentlich gegen das von der Verfassung verbürgte Grundrecht aussprechen und das Betretungsrecht als "dickes Brett", dass es anscheinend nicht nur zu bohren, sondern zu durchbrechen gilt, bezeichnen.

In dieser Gemengelage aus Lobbyismus, Falschinformationen und einer, insbesondere auch von öffentlichen Stellen geschürten, aber unbegründeten Angst vor Haftungsfällen, wird derzeit alles zum Anlass genommen, das nur irgendwie geeignet erscheint, die Erholung in freier Natur und dabei insbesondere das Radfahren öffentlich in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken. Insoweit täte man gut daran möglichst wenig Anlass zu geben und die vorhandenen Wege (natürlich nicht nur die Forststraßen) zu nutzen und zu belassen wie sie sind (Fahre nur auf Wegen und hinterlasse keine Spuren).

Hier gibt es ein aktuelles Bild vom Högl, das zuversichtlich stimmt, dass sich, auch mit Hilfe der Gemeinde und etwas Vernunft, das Verhältnis zu den örtlichen Wald- und Grundbesitzern entspannen lässt. 

Auf Instagram und auf Facebook kann man Frau Staatsministerin Kaniber auch mit einem Schild in der Hand sehen, das sicherlich nirgends - egal auf welcher zweifelhaften Grundlage man es aufstellen möchte - konsensfähig ist, es sei denn man möchte sich innerstädtisch bei der Autolobby (womit man dieser auch Unrecht täte) beliebt machen.


----------



## cbtp (14. Oktober 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis bzgl. Facebookpostings – das Schild mit dem Fahrverbot unter 2m wird wohl ihr Plan sein das durchzusetzen – bzw. irgendwie landesweit rechtlich haltbar zu machen, was es derzeit ja nicht ist. Die Falschmeldungen und Halbwahrheiten bzw. bewusstes Weglassen von den gesetzlich korrekten Infos, sind halt sehr mühsam, bzw. tragen nur zum größeren Konfliktpotential bei.

Dein Bild vom Högl mit dem aktuellen dimb-Schild stimmt zwar, allerdings wurde gleichzeitig dort nach dem Schild (wo es in den Wald hineingeht) auch eine Sperre errichtet. Das Tor mindert die Geschwindigkeit wo leider ein paar Radfahrer tatsächlich Probleme verursacht haben, und das finde ich auch einen guten Kompromiss für alle Seiten. Problematisch ist dann eher die allgemeine Sperre neben dem Tor wo es wieder in den Trail hineingeht. Rechtlich mag diese Maßnahme ja okay sein – lösungsorientiert ist sie definitiv nicht. Der Weg wurde ja auch von Wanderern stark benützt, weils der direkte Weg von der Kneippanlage Richtung Ulrichshögl war, und die Forststraße auch nicht jeder nützen will. Das hat nicht einmal 24 Stunden gedauert, bis nebenbei auf der Wiese ein neuer Weg erkennbar war ...

Wer als Radfahrer bei dieser Absperrung ausweicht und den vorhandenen Weg befahren will, hat dann weiter unten beim Ausgang des Weges bzw. Kreuzungseinfahrt in den Querweg eine weitere (eher unangenehme) Sperre im Bremsweg.

Mit Sicherheit keine dauerhafte Optimallösung angesichts der hohen Radfahrer-Frequenz am Högl.


----------



## wastis (14. Oktober 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Der Högl in Ainring ist auch immer wieder in den Medien. Vor allem weil dieser überaus stark von Österreichern frequentiert wird. Österreichische Vereine (auch Alpenverein) machen dort Vereinsausfahrten, ein österreichischer Shop bietet dort Techniktrainings an und sogar der Tourismus der österr. Grenzgemeinde Wals wirbt mit der dortigen MTB-Infrastruktur.
> Und: er ist recht schnell und ohne Auto von der Stadt Salzburg aus erreichbar. In der Stadt Salzburg bzw. Umgebung gibts keine legale MTB-Möglichkeit (nicht einmal eine freigegebene Forststraße), was natürlich das Problem auch noch weiter verschärft.
> 
> Der Artikel ist leider generell sehr einseitig geschrieben. Bei der Begehung offenbar auch kein Vertreter der MTBler dabei. Der problematische Trail (und mehr oder weniger auch der einzige Trail) ist ein markierter Wanderweg mit mehreren Forststraßensegmenten und Rückegasse dazwischen. Der markierte Wanderweg zweigt dann im Mittelteil sehr unscheinbar ab (wenig begangen), der untere Teil ist dann "wild", wobei der Weg von der Beschaffenheit, dem Aussehen und der Art keinerlei Unterschied zum oberen Teil aufweist, und auch von Wanderern und Trailrunnern ebenso vorrangig benützt wird.
> ...



Kaniber: "Dass man als Mensch hergeht und proaktiv Wald zerstört, da verschlägt‘s mir die Sprache."

Diese Karte zeigt Waldstörungen (verloren gegangener Wald), 30m genau, das waren in diesem Umfang bestimmt nicht die MTB'ler.






						European disturbance map
					






					corneliussenf.users.earthengine.app


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Invader_z1m (14. Oktober 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Die Falschmeldungen und Halbwahrheiten bzw. bewusstes Weglassen von den gesetzlich korrekten Infos, sind halt sehr mühsam, bzw. tragen nur zum größeren Konfliktpotential bei.



Das trifft auch auf das Schild zu, welches hier in der Gegend fast an jedem Trail hängt. Soweit ich das hier verstanden habe, ist der erste Punkt der Begründung schonmal falsch, da das entscheidende Wort "geeignet" weggelassen wurde. Abgesehen davon, dass man keine Bauwerke errichten soll, sind die restlichen Punkte auch ehr allgemein gehalten bzw. treffen bei einigen Trails nichtmal zu (z.B. Wasserschutzgebiet). Einige Wanderer lesen das Schlild und fühlen sich dann gleich verpflichtet ihr neu gewonnenen Wissen an den nächsten Biker weiter zu geben indem sie ihn belehren was er im Wald zu tun und zu lassen hat... Hab schon überlegt ein entsprechendes Antwortschreiben zu verfassen und neben hin zu hängen


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. Oktober 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Kaniber: "Dass man als Mensch hergeht und proaktiv Wald zerstört, da verschlägt‘s mir die Sprache."


Ohne jetzt fehlendes Problembewusstsein zu dokumentieren - ein Weg im Wald ist auch nach dem Bayerischen Waldgesetz immer noch Wald (Art. 2 Abs. 2 Nr. 1 BayWaldG).

Und wenn man sich dann noch die von der Bayerischen Staatsregierung geförderte Walderschließung ansieht... dann wird es schon ganz schön Mau ...


----------



## PikayHoSo (14. Oktober 2020)

Invader_z1m schrieb:


> Das trifft auch auf das Schild zu, welches hier in der Gegend fast an jedem Trail hängt. Soweit ich das hier verstanden habe, ist der erste Punkt der Begründung schonmal falsch, da das entscheidende Wort "geeignet" weggelassen wurde


Formal richtig - aber ist ja ehr positiver für die Biker, da der Streitpunkt "was ist geeignet" somit entfällt.
Aber - und da müssen wir uns schon mal an die Nase fassen - gibt es halt doch eine nicht unerhebliche Zahl von Bikern die eben doch neue Wege anlegt und diese auch mit Hindernissen garniert. Und das ist dann halt Kacke. Ohne jetzt den Ort zu kennen, aber wenn diese Schilder auf die o.g. Situation hinausläuft, dann haben die an der Stelle uneingeschränkt recht.

Falls es allerdings um die Deutung geht "was ist ein Weg", dann sieht es wieder anders aus.


----------



## dopero (14. Oktober 2020)

Solche „Schilder“ hinterlassen bei mir nur Unverständnis.
Wie soll man solche Maßnahmen ernst nehmen wenn sich offizielle Stellen selbst nicht an die gesetzlichen Vorgaben halten? Abgesehen davon, dass so einen Zettel jeder erstellen kann, man braucht das Logo ja nur im Netz herunterzuladen.
Einziger Zweck dürfte wohl sein, Konflikte zwischen Waldbesuchern zu fördern.


----------



## Aldar (14. Oktober 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Auf Instagram und auf Facebook kann man Frau Staatsministerin Kaniber auch mit einem Schild in der Hand sehen


Auf Facebook ist es zumindest schon mal Weg... Warum bloß?


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. Oktober 2020)

Es ist schon noch da. Einfach weiter runter scrollen und höflich bleiben oder an die Trailrules denken .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (15. Oktober 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> ... das Schild mit dem Fahrverbot unter 2m wird wohl ihr Plan sein das durchzusetzen – bzw. irgendwie landesweit rechtlich haltbar zu machen, was es derzeit ja nicht ist.


Das Schild ist, dem kleinen grün/weißen Logo unten in der Mitte nach, ganz offensichtlich eine "Leihgabe" des Naturparks Nagelfluhkette, der mehrere solcher Schilder zur "Besucherlenkung" einsetzt und weist auf eine seit 1992 in der dortigen Landschaftsschutzgebietsverordnung enthaltene, und bis vor Kurzem zu Recht von niemandem beachtete, Regelung hin.

Die über das Wegegebot hinausgehenden Einschränkungen für Radfahrer in den Schutzgebietsverordnungen der frühen 90er Jahre erwecken den Anschein, sie wären im Sinne eines vorsorgenden Umweltschutzes damals legitim gewesen, da das Mountainbiken noch recht neu war.

Die fortschreitenden Erkenntnisse bezüglich der denkbaren ökologischen Auswirkungen des Mountainbikens, sofern diese bei Erlass der Beschränkungen überhaupt eine Rolle gespielt haben, bestätigen, dass die Voraussetzungen für die Beschränkungen nicht gegeben sind. Daher hätten solche Regelungen inzwischen längst von Amts wegen aufgehoben werden müssen (siehe Nr. 5.1.3 der Bekanntmachung).


----------



## wastis (15. Oktober 2020)

@Sun on Tour - Das wurde sicher irgendwo schon mal diskutiert, sorry für die mögliche Wiederholung.

No. 6.1 Abs 3
_"Sperrt der Grundeigentümer oder der sonstige Berechtigte sein Grundstück durch Schilder, so müssen diese auf einen gesetzlichen Grund hinweisen, der eine Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts rechtfertigt (Art. 22 Abs. 3 Satz 3), z.B. „Forstarbeiten“, „Erntearbeiten“, „Gewerbebetrieb“, „Industrieanlage“, „Wohnbereich“, „Wasserschutzgebiet“, „Sportveranstaltung am .... von ............... bis ........“. Ist ein solcher Grund nicht angegeben, so sind derartige Sperrschilder für Erholung Suchende unbeachtlich."_

Frage:
Somit brauche ich die Schilder 250 

 als Erholung suchender Radfahrer auf Waldwegen nicht beachten, wenn kein Grund angeben ist? Auch wenn diese fest installiert sind und auch wenn drunter steht "gilt auch für Radfahrer" ?

Gleiches für Schilder 254 

?.

_"Gleiches gilt bei Angabe eines Grundes, der offensichtlich nicht vorliegt (z.B. bei Aufschrift „Betreten verboten – Wohnbereich“, wenn sich auf dem Grundstück erkennbar keine Gebäude befinden)."_

Und auch wenn z.B "Forstarbeiten" als Grund angegeben ist, aber offensichtlich keine stattfinden?


----------



## Lothar2 (15. Oktober 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Solche „Schilder“ hinterlassen bei mir nur Unverständnis.



Echt jetzt? Irgendwie verstehe ich die Schilder schon. Es gibt halt Ecken im Wald wo übers Jahr immer mehr solcher Downhillstrecken entstehen. Die Erosion erkennen ja auch die ganz harten Downhiller sehr schnell, da nach kurzer Zeit Wurzeln und Steine freiliegen, den Flow nehmen und dann wird ganz schnell eine neue Linie eröffnet.
 Ich denke, mit einer etwas weniger steilen Linienführung, liese sich dieser Konflikt und somit auch die Beschilderung auf Dauer vermeiden. Ganz aktuell kenne ich auch einen Wald mit einigen solcher Downhillstrecken. Noch vor ein paar Jahren gab es dort 3 recht versteckte Linien, welche sich grossteils an ehemaligen Hohlwegen und Rückegassen orientierten, nie war dort Verbau, Blockierung und Verbot ein Thema. Dieses Jahr aber kamen die Downhiller und überzogen die Hänge mit neuen Linien, steil zu Tal und zudem noch mit gut sichtbaren Bremsspuren und Geröll in den Auslaufzonen. Es dauerte nicht lange und an den extremsten Abfahrten standen auch solch Verbotsschilder. Die alten flacheren Abfahrten, blieben zum Glück davon ausgenommen, sicher auch weil sich hier keine Schäden zeigen, die bei einer "normalen" Nutzung wie sie auch bei Wanderern entstehen, hinaus gehen.



dopero schrieb:


> Einziger Zweck dürfte wohl sein, Konflikte zwischen Waldbesuchern zu fördern.



Zweck sicherlich nicht, aber eben eine unangenehme Nebenwirkung. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dies den ein oder anderen Wanderer schon zu Worten oder Taten verleitet an Stellen wo auch öfter mal ein Radler fährt, er aber gern allein unterwegs wäre.

Meiner Meinung nach geht es daher beim MTB-Konflikt nicht um Breite und Ausbauzustand der Wege und Pfade, sondern einzig und allein um die wilden Downhillpisten.


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. Oktober 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> @Sun on Tour - Das wurde sicher irgendwo schon mal diskutiert, sorry für die mögliche Wiederholung.
> 
> No. 6.1 Abs 3
> _"Sperrt der Grundeigentümer oder der sonstige Berechtigte sein Grundstück durch Schilder, so müssen diese auf einen gesetzlichen Grund hinweisen, der eine Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts rechtfertigt (Art. 22 Abs. 3 Satz 3), z.B. „Forstarbeiten“, „Erntearbeiten“, „Gewerbebetrieb“, „Industrieanlage“, „Wohnbereich“, „Wasserschutzgebiet“, „Sportveranstaltung am .... von ............... bis ........“. Ist ein solcher Grund nicht angegeben, so sind derartige Sperrschilder für Erholung Suchende unbeachtlich."_
> ...


Bei den Schildern 250 und 254 handelt es sich um Verkehrszeichen und sollten auf eine straßenverkehrsrechtliche Anordnungen der zuständigen Behörde beruhen. Mit Sperrungen durch den Grundeigentümer im Sinne des Zitats haben sie jedenfalls nichts zu tun.

In diesen Threads findet sich fast alles zu dem Thema (und bitte auch dort weiterdiskutieren):

*Verbotszeichen aus der StVO im Wald?*
*was tun bei zeichen 254?*
*Zeichen 250 vor Waldwegen*


----------



## dopero (15. Oktober 2020)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Irgendwie verstehe ich die Schilder schon. Es gibt halt Ecken im Wald wo übers Jahr immer mehr solcher Downhillstrecken entstehen.


Vielleicht habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Unverständlich ist für mich, dass offizielle Stellen (angeblich hier im Beispiel die bay. Staatsforsten) solch deletantische und auch illegale Schilder verwenden, anstatt Sperrungen wie in den Gesetzen verlangt umzusetzen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. Oktober 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Und auch wenn z.B "Forstarbeiten" als Grund angegeben ist, aber offensichtlich keine stattfinden?


Wenn "Forstarbeiten" angegeben sind, ist die Sperre zu beachten*!!!* (Art. 33 Nr. 3 BayNatSchG)

Das ist auch vernünfitg, denn es kann ja durchaus sein, dass aus verschiedenen Gründen z. B. übers Wochenende die Forstarbeiten einfach noch nicht abgeschlossen sind und irgendwo noch ein Baum oder Äste eine Gefahr für Erholungsuchende darstellen, die erst etwas später bzw. bei nächster Gelegenheit beseitigt werden kann bzw. wird. Dabei können sich die Gefahren nicht nur auf angrenzende Wege auswirken, sondern auch weit in den Bestand hinein.

In der ganz überwiegenden Zahl der Sperrungen aufgrund von Forstarbeiten ist es so, dass sie auch wirklich nur für die erforderliche Zeit bestehen. Da wird schon darauf geachtet. Inzwischen wird zudem auch immer mehr versucht bereits im Vorfeld von Waldarbeiten über Sperrungen oder auch frühzeitig im Wegverlauf zu informieren, so dass man nicht erst kurz vorm Ziel der Wanderung oder Tour vor einer Sperre steht und man nicht verleitet wird diese zu ignorieren.

Die Waldbesitzer und Forstarbeiter sind gehalten sich und die Waldbesucher vor Gefahren zu schützen. Hierfür betreiben sie auch einen entsprechenden Aufwand. Die Beachtung dieser kurzzeitigen Sperrungen gehört auch zu einem gemeinsamen und respektvollen Miteinander.

Dazu gibt es Schlagzeilen, die man nicht gerne liest:
Waldarbeiter fällen Baum - vierfache Mutter erschlagen, Süddeutsche vom 05.05.2017
Die Stimmung im Wald wird wegen uneinsichtiger Besucher immer gereizter, infranken.de v. 17.09.2020



P.S.: Falls mal eine Sperrung wirklich auffällig lange besteht, kann man auch mal beim zuständigen Forstamt nachfragen.


----------



## McDreck (11. November 2020)

Ganz frisch.









						Mountainbiker lösen Steinschlag an Berggipfel aus - Wanderer völlig unter Schock: „Muss es erst Tote geben?“
					

Nur knapp einem Steinschlag - offenbar ausgelöst von Mountainbikern - entkamen Bergsteiger bei einer Tour auf der Schöttelkarspitze. Der Schock sitzt tief.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## prince67 (11. November 2020)

Ich bin nicht im Alpinen Bereich unterwegs (weder mit MTB noch zu Fuß), hab deshalb zwei Fragen dazu:

Kann so ein Steinschlag nicht auch von Wanderern ausgelöst werden?
Sollte in einem Gebiet mit Steinschlaggefahr nicht auch der Wanderer einen Helm tragen?
Wird hier nur ein Fass aufgemacht, weil es MTBler waren, die den Steinschlag auslösten und nicht Wanderer?


----------



## LeFritzz (11. November 2020)

Das ist wieder mal reine Stimmungsmache.
Auslösen von Steinschlag ist nicht MTB-spezifisch, sondern eben eine der alpinen Gefahren.
Die "Forderung der oberbayerischen CSU nach Sperrzonen für Mountainbiker und E-Biker" steht im Widerspruch zu geltendem Recht. Eine Änderung der diesbezüglich geltenden Rechtslage aber ist im Rahmen der Bayrischen Verfassung nicht möglich. Was geifert die CSU da also?


----------



## Pintie (11. November 2020)

letzteres.

der Merkur ist schlimmer und einseitiger in der Berichterstattung als die Bild je war.
Die sind allgemein anti MTB.

kam in die Presse weil der wanderer wohl erst bei den MTBern, dann bei der Polizei und zu letzt beim DAV abgeblitzt ist. Aber er kannte wohl einen Schmierblatt Typen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunny.Z (11. November 2020)

Typischer Artikel vom Münchner Merkur gegen MTB. 
Pfui Deifi.


----------



## vanbov (11. November 2020)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht im Alpinen Bereich unterwegs (weder mit MTB noch zu Fuß), hab deshalb zwei Fragen dazu:
> 
> Kann so ein Steinschlag nicht auch von Wanderern ausgelöst werden?
> Sollte in einem Gebiet mit Steinschlaggefahr nicht auch der Wanderer einen Helm tragen?
> Wird hier nur ein Fass aufgemacht, weil es MTBler waren, die den Steinschlag auslösten und nicht Wanderer?


Merkur halt mal wieder.... bayerisches Bild-Niveau


----------



## dopero (11. November 2020)

Und wegen des Klimawandels kommt es sogar zu Steinschlägen die nicht von Menschen ausgelöst wurden. Ein echter Skandal, der Klimawandel gehört sofort verboten...
🤣


----------



## McDreck (11. November 2020)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht im Alpinen Bereich unterwegs (weder mit MTB noch zu Fuß), hab deshalb zwei Fragen dazu:
> 
> Kann so ein Steinschlag nicht auch von Wanderern ausgelöst werden?
> Sollte in einem Gebiet mit Steinschlaggefahr nicht auch der Wanderer einen Helm tragen?
> Wird hier nur ein Fass aufgemacht, weil es MTBler waren, die den Steinschlag auslösten und nicht Wanderer?


Ich war an besagter Stelle schon unterwegs. Ich würde da kein Rad raufschleppen. Der Weg ist sehr steil und geht in engen Spitzkehren im Zickzack den Berg hoch/runter und das auf schotterigem Untergrund. Zu Fuß könnte man sicher auch Steine ins Rollen bringen, dazu müsste man aber schon richtig ausrutschen oder kriminelle Energie aufwenden.

Der Artikel ist nicht sonderlich journalistisch geschrieben und nimmt klar Partei. Allerdings halte ich Leute, die da mit dem MTB fahren wollen für genau die Sorte von Fahrern, die den Sport in Verruf bringen. Die Bergpfade da sind nicht MTB-geeignet (mMn) und es sind viele Leute unterwegs.


----------



## McDreck (11. November 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Das ist wieder mal reine Stimmungsmache.
> Auslösen von Steinschlag ist nicht MTB-spezifisch, sondern eben eine der alpinen Gefahren.
> Die "Forderung der oberbayerischen CSU nach Sperrzonen für Mountainbiker und E-Biker" steht im Widerspruch zu geltendem Recht. Eine Änderung der diesbezüglich geltenden Rechtslage aber ist im Rahmen der Bayrischen Verfassung nicht möglich. Was geifert die CSU da also?


An genau der Stelle würde ich die CSU unterstützen und das Mountainbiken untersagen. Wer da unbedingt MTB fahren muss, ist ein rücksichtsloser Assi und bringt den Sport in Verruf.


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. November 2020)

Steinschlag wird meist durch Menschen ausgelöst
					

Steinschlag ist eine nicht zu unterschätzende Gefahrenquelle für Wanderer. Was kaum jemand weiß: Die meisten Vorfälle werden dabei von den Wanderern selbst ausgelöst. Da sich das Lostreten eines Steins kaum verhindern lässt, gibt es eine wichtige Regel.




					www.augsburger-allgemeine.de


----------



## Pintie (11. November 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> An genau der Stelle würde ich die CSU unterstützen und das Mountainbiken untersagen. Wer da unbedingt MTB fahren muss, ist ein rücksichtsloser Assi und bringt den Sport in Verruf.


???

Kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. 

Mal abgesehen davon das hier keiner die genaue Stelle kennt an der es Probleme gab. Auf der Strecke sind unterdessen sehr viele MTBer unterwegs. Und ich habe noch nie Probleme erlebt


----------



## mw.dd (12. November 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Allerdings halte ich Leute, die da mit dem MTB fahren wollen für genau die Sorte von Fahrern, die den Sport in Verruf bringen. Die Bergpfade da sind nicht MTB-geeignet (mMn)


Das ist ein ziemlich starker Vorwurf. Wenn Du solche Wege nicht fahren kannst oder willst ist das noch lange kein Grund es anderen zu untersagen.


----------



## McDreck (12. November 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das ist ein ziemlich starker Vorwurf. Wenn Du solche Wege nicht fahren kannst oder willst ist das noch lange kein Grund es anderen zu untersagen.


Das hat nicht mit können oder nicht können zu tun. Das ist ein kack enger, stark winklinger und sehr steiler Pfad der zum Soiernhaus, einer beliebten Hütte, geht. Die Gegend ist stark frequentiert von Wanderern. Leute, die da unbedingt mit dem MTB runter shredden müssen ziehen Hass auf sich. Selbst wenn sie nicht shredden. Selbst wenn sie einfach nur bergauf gehen mit dem Rad. Wer sein Bike unbedingt da hochschleifen muss um dann anderen so richtig auf den Sack gehen zu können, wie soll man so jemanden betiteln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (12. November 2020)

Du solltest mal entspannen. Chill mal dein Leben.

Ich war da schon öfter oben. Und hatte da noch nie Ärger.
Die Leute die sich aufregen machen das so oder so, und auf viel einfacheren Wegen. bzw überall.
Das letzte mal hatte ich da oben sogar ein Gespräch mit einem älteren Wanderer 70+ der das spannend fand und mehr wissen wollte.

Ich finde den Weg sogar gar nicht mal so schlimm. da gibt es in der Ecke Wege die auf von MTBern frequentiert sind die deutlich anspruchsvoller sind.

Wo du recht hast: er ist wegen dem Bekannten Fotomotiven sehr frequentiert.

Deshalb fahr ich da auch nur sehr früh oder sehr spät.


----------



## McDreck (12. November 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> Du solltest mal entspannen. Chill mal dein Leben.


Sprüche dieser Art sind so deeskalierend wie Sauerstoff in eine Flamme zu blasen.

Es ist schön, dass Du offenbar deutlich schlauer bist als die Typen aus dem Artikel. Außer Dein Ziel ist es negative Publicity zu erreichen. Dann musst Du Dir mal Tipps holen.


----------



## LeFritzz (12. November 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Sprüche dieser Art sind so deeskalierend wie Sauerstoff in eine Flamme zu blasen.
> 
> Es ist schön, dass Du offenbar deutlich schlauer bist als die Typen aus dem Artikel. Außer Dein Ziel ist es negative Publicity zu erreichen. Dann musst Du Dir mal Tipps holen.


Ich bin auch "schlauer".
Und ich finde, Du bürstest Dich hier unangemessen auf.


----------



## McDreck (12. November 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Und ich finde,


dass sich Mountainbiker gut aussuchen sollten wo und wann sie fahren. Wenn sie das tun, gibt es weniger negative Zeitungsartikel. Ganz einfach.


----------



## dertutnix (12. November 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Ganz frisch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Nach Steinschlag-Vorfall durch Mountainbiker: Experte wehrt sich - „Fleischklops Mensch ist Schuld“
					

Nach Steinschlag-Vorfall auf der Schöttelkarspitze warnt Experte vor der Verteufelung aller Mountainbike-Fahrer. Die Diskussion nach dem Vorfall sei wenig zielführend.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## LeFritzz (12. November 2020)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Nach Steinschlag-Vorfall durch Mountainbiker: Experte wehrt sich - „Fleischklops Mensch ist Schuld“
> 
> 
> Nach Steinschlag-Vorfall auf der Schöttelkarspitze warnt Experte vor der Verteufelung aller Mountainbike-Fahrer. Die Diskussion nach dem Vorfall sei wenig zielführend.
> ...


Danke, Matthias für die klaren Worte!

OPEN TRAILS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (13. November 2020)

Matthias bringt es gut auf den Punkt. 
Wenn nur die ersten 5 Kommentare anschaut wirds einem schon wieder schlecht.
Der Merkur hat halt ein Publikum das nicht für Toleranz steht.


----------



## dertutnix (13. November 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> Der Merkur hat halt ein Publikum das nicht für Toleranz steht.


Gilt nicht nur für den MM...


----------



## PikayHoSo (13. November 2020)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Gilt nicht nur für den MM...


Das BILDest du dir nur ein ....


----------



## dertutnix (13. November 2020)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Das BILDest du dir nur ein ....


nein, ist nicht nur ein Phänomen der Printmedien, sondern durchaus auch hier zu finden. Ein "Gewinner" oder "Gefällt mir" mag einen in seinem Vorgehen bestärken, auf jemandes Meinungsäußerung reagiert zu haben, ob es jedoch ein Zeichen von Toleranz ist, bezweifle ich. Das führt nun aber weg vom hier so wichtigen Thema, daher bitte zurück zur Rechtslage in Bayern...


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (13. November 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Wer sein Bike unbedingt da hochschleifen muss um dann anderen so richtig auf den Sack gehen zu können, wie soll man so jemanden betiteln?





McDreck schrieb:


> An genau der Stelle würde ich die CSU unterstützen und das Mountainbiken untersagen. Wer da unbedingt MTB fahren muss, ist ein rücksichtsloser Assi und bringt den Sport in Verruf.





McDreck schrieb:


> Sprüche dieser Art sind so deeskalierend wie Sauerstoff in eine Flamme zu blasen.



just my 2Cent


----------



## PikayHoSo (13. November 2020)

dertutnix schrieb:


> nein, ist nicht nur ein Phänomen der Printmedien, sondern durchaus auch hier zu finden. Ein "Gewinner" oder "Gefällt mir" mag einen in seinem Vorgehen bestärken, auf jemandes Meinungsäußerung reagiert zu haben, ob es jedoch ein Zeichen von Toleranz ist, bezweifle ich. Das führt nun aber weg vom hier so wichtigen Thema, daher bitte zurück zur Rechtslage in Bayern...


du hattest das missverstanden - ging nur um das Wortspiel


----------



## wastis (16. November 2020)

Mountainbiker aus München verunglückt tödlich in den Alpen -  Bergung des Leichnams gestaltete sich schwierig
					

Ein Mountainbiker ist am Samstag am Grasköpfl im Schafreitergebiet in den Tod gestürzt. Die Bergung des Leichnams aus dem sehr steilen, steinschlaggefährdeten Gelände gestaltete sich schwierig.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## dertutnix (16. November 2020)

wastis schrieb:


> Mountainbiker aus München verunglückt tödlich in den Alpen -  Bergung des Leichnams gestaltete sich schwierig
> 
> 
> Ein Mountainbiker ist am Samstag am Grasköpfl im Schafreitergebiet in den Tod gestürzt. Die Bergung des Leichnams aus dem sehr steilen, steinschlaggefährdeten Gelände gestaltete sich schwierig.
> ...


wird im Reiseform bereits diskutiert, wobei es dort weniger um das Recht o.ä. geht


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2020)

Ich war da auch schon mehrmals mit dem MTB auf der Schöttelkarspitze, es war nie gefährlich! Vielleicht sind ja auch die Wanderer von dieser Aussicht und dem Tiefblick so beeindruckt das, sie das fahren auf dem MTB für unmöglich halten. Somit ist unser Sport dann unverantwortlich. Aber diskutieren hilft da nicht. Da hat jeder seine Einstellung und die lässt sich auch nur in den aller seltensten Fällen ändern.
Das hier aber eine ältere Person 2 Tage braucht um den Schock zu verarbeiten ist schon etwas seltsam! Was macht sie wenn mal etwas wirklich gefährlich war? ?


----------



## Merkur (23. November 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Ich war an besagter Stelle schon unterwegs. Ich würde da kein Rad raufschleppen. Der Weg ist sehr steil und geht in engen Spitzkehren im Zickzack den Berg hoch/runter und das auf schotterigem Untergrund. Zu Fuß könnte man sicher auch Steine ins Rollen bringen, dazu müsste man aber schon richtig ausrutschen oder kriminelle Energie aufwenden.
> 
> Der Artikel ist nicht sonderlich journalistisch geschrieben und nimmt klar Partei. Allerdings halte ich Leute, die da mit dem MTB fahren wollen für genau die Sorte von Fahrern, die den Sport in Verruf bringen. Die Bergpfade da sind nicht MTB-geeignet (mMn) und es sind viele Leute unterwegs.


Definiere geeignet! Merkst du was? Tipp: nicht von sich selbst auf andere schließen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (23. November 2020)

Merkur schrieb:


> Definiere geeignet! Merkst du was? Tipp: nicht von sich selbst auf andere schließen...


Weißt Du, was mir hier im Thread so auf den Sack ging ist diese typische Mentalität alles von sich zu weisen, auf andere zu zeigen, den Verfolgten zu mimen und auf sein Recht zu pochen. Irgendwelche Empathie gegenüber eventuell unter dem eigenen Handeln Leidtragender...Fehlanzeige. Fehlte nur noch der Verweis darauf, dass man doch Steuern zahlt und Freiheit und überhaupt und das wäre eins zu eins das Niveau der lärmenden Motorradfahrer, die auch weiter ungehemmt lärmen wollen, ohne jedes Bewusstsein vielleicht auch Teil des Problems zu sein. Da platzt mir einfach die Hutschnur.

Also nochmal ganz langsam:
Mir geht es NICHT um die technische Befahrbarkeit von Wegen. Mir geht es darum einzusehen, dass man als Mountainbiker an manchen Stellen/Wegen eine erhöhte Last für andere Benutzer dieses Weges sein kann. Ein anständiger Mensch erkennt das und versucht diese Last möglichst gering zu halten.


----------



## Deleted 381521 (23. November 2020)

Merkur schrieb:


> Definiere geeignet! Merkst du was? Tipp: nicht von sich selbst auf andere schließen...


stell dir die frage ob eine steinlavine auch durch wanderer in der gleichen form ausgelöst werden kann.
ohne absicht, versteht sich.
falls nicht oder mit nur sehr geringer warscheinlichkeit im verleich zum mtb, dann stellt das mtb fahren dort bereits ein erhöhtes risiko für andere dar.

es geht nicht darum ob die wege für mtb fahrbar sind, sonder darum ob das befahren mit dem mtb andere unnötig oder unverhältnismäßig in gefahr bringt.

damit sorgt man nicht für zuspruch vom rest der bevölerkung.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. November 2020)

Trav schrieb:


> stell dir die frage ob eine steinlavine auch durch wanderer in der gleichen form ausgelöst werden kann.
> ohne absicht, versteht sich.
> falls nicht oder mit nur sehr geringer warscheinlichkeit im verleich zum mtb, dann stellt das mtb fahren dort bereits ein erhöhtes risiko für andere dar.
> 
> ...


Geht an der Sache völlig vorbei.

Während das Betretungsrecht zu Fuß nicht an ein Wegegebot gebunden ist, ist das Radfahren nur auf geeigneten Wegen erlaubt. Die Formulierung des "geeigneten Weges" dient dabei dem Schutz des Grundeigentümers gegen Forderungen, Wege "geeignet" machen zu müssen. Im Übrigen richtet sich die Eignung allein nach der faktischen Befahrbarkeit. Diese ist u.a. sicher von den Fähigkeiten des Fahrers abhängig.

Hieraus kann möglicherweise abgeleitet werden, dass ein Weg nur dann "geeignet" ist, wenn der Fahrer dort ohne das Auslösen von Steinlawinen fahren kann. Hier wäre aber eine sachlich nicht begründbare Benachteiligung verschiedener Nutzergruppen hinsichtlich des Betretungsrechtes gegeben, denn ein Fußgänger muss eben seine "Eignung" nicht unter Beweis stellen, wenn er sein Betretungsrecht wahrnimmt.

Du postulierst, ein Weg sei generell nur dann zum Biken geeignet, wenn dort Steinlawinen allgemein (nicht vom Fahrer abhängig) nicht oder nur mit sehr geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgelöst werden können. Dies ist aufgrund der Ausführungen im vorherigen Absatz jedoch nicht mit dem Gesetz in Übereinstimmung.


----------



## Deleted 381521 (23. November 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Geht an der Sache völlig vorbei.


das war ein disclaimer für deinen post, oder?
du sprichst von der gesetzteslage und ich vom gesunden menschenverstand.
nur weil man etwas gesetztlich gesehen darf, heisst das nicht, dass man es machen sollte.



DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Du postulierst


falsch. das gesetzt ist mir hierbei jacke wie hose.
wenn man nicht gewillt ist sich rücksichtsvoll zu verhalten, dann brauch man auch keine unterstützung erwarten sonder das gegenteil davon.


----------



## mw.dd (23. November 2020)

Trav schrieb:


> ob man beim das befahren mit dem mtb Benutzen des Weges sich selbst oder andere unnötig oder unverhältnismäßig in gefahr bringt


So.
Wenn man sich rücksichtsvoll und umsichtig verhält ist das in der Regel nicht der Fall.


----------



## dopero (23. November 2020)

Trav schrieb:


> wenn man nicht gewillt ist sich rücksichtsvoll zu verhalten, dann brauch man auch keine unterstützung erwarten sonder das gegenteil davon.


Das gilt aber für alle Nutzer und eben nicht einseitig für MTB Fahrende.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. November 2020)

Trav schrieb:


> das war ein disclaimer für deinen post, oder?
> du sprichst von der gesetzteslage und ich vom gesunden menschenverstand.
> nur weil man etwas gesetztlich gesehen darf, heisst das nicht, dass man es machen sollte.
> 
> ...


Es war kein Disclaimer. Es bezog sich auf Deine Ausführungen. Klar?

Gesetze sind dazu da, sich nicht unbedingt auf den nicht immer so gesunden Menschenverstand verlassen zu müssen.

Du stellst Deine persönliche Sicht auf die Dinge als axiomatische Wahrheit in den Raum.

Fakt ist: Es ist eben nicht grundsätzlich "nicht rücksichtsvoll", dort mit dem MTB unterwegs zu sein, sondern dies kommt auf den Einzelfall an. Und dies bleibt so, egal wie lange und oft Du Deine persönliche, subjektive und unbegründete Ansicht hier wiederholst.


----------



## Deleted 381521 (23. November 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Es ist eben nicht grundsätzlich "nicht rücksichtsvoll", dort mit dem MTB unterwegs zu sein


die frage ist nicht ob. die frage ist wie.
man kann rücksichtsvoll fahren, oder auch nicht.


DaFriiitz schrieb:


> hier wiederholst.


wiederholungen sind wohl notwendig wenn du den text nach dem 1sten mal immernoch misverstehst.


dopero schrieb:


> Das gilt aber für alle Nutzer und eben nicht einseitig für MTB Fahrende.


in dem fall haben mtber andere gefährdet. obs an der fahrweise lag oder an den örtlichen gegebenheiten ist egal.
beides liegt dem handeln der mtber zu grunde.

nimm das als pauschale aussage und meine persönliche meinung. die moralischen grenzen darf sich jeder selbst stecken.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. November 2020)

Trav schrieb:


> die frage ist nicht ob. die frage ist wie.
> man kann rücksichtsvoll fahren, oder auch nicht.
> 
> wiederholungen sind wohl notwendig wenn du den text nach dem 1sten mal immernoch misverstehst.
> ...


Und damit Ende Gelände.
Du findest hier bei der Mehrheit der Forums-TN kein Verständnis.
Du hast auch objektiv Unrecht.
Damit ich mir Deine Wiederholungen nicht weiter antun muss, setze ich Dich jetzt auf IGNORE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (23. November 2020)

Trav schrieb:


> (...) wenn man nicht gewillt ist sich rücksichtsvoll zu verhalten, dann brauch man auch keine unterstützung erwarten sonder das gegenteil davon.


das denk ich mir immer wenn Fussgaenger in Trauben unterwegs sind und die ganze Wegbreite okkupieren, oder ohne zu schauen Radwege ueberqueren oder so ein Heini auf der einen Seite steht, Hund auf der anderen, Leine quer rueber, oder oder oder ...


----------



## mw.dd (23. November 2020)

Trav schrieb:


> in dem fall haben mtber andere gefährdet


Das ist eine Behauptung, die auch objektiv mindestens zweifelhaft ist.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. November 2020)

Die Geschichte liest sich irgendwie komplett sch bzw. kommt mir das Verhalten der Beteiligten etwas seltsam vor.


----------



## prince67 (23. November 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Die Geschichte liest sich irgendwie komplett sch bzw. kommt mir das Verhalten der Beteiligten etwas seltsam vor.


Eben
Ich wiederhole mich:
Die Wanderer hätten bestimmt eine Entschuldigung anderer Wanderer, die aus versehen einen Steinschlag auslösen, angenommen und es gut sein lassen. Nur weil die vermeintlichen Auslöser Radfahrer waren, läuft man von Pontius zu Pilatus und wettert gegen Radfahrer.
Es gibt mittlerweile auch genug Wanderer, die nicht wissen wie man einen solchen Weg richtig geht um Steinschlaggefahr zu minimieren. Nur da verlangt keinen ein Begehungsverbot.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. November 2020)

prince67 schrieb:


> Eben
> Ich wiederhole mich:
> Die Wanderer hätten bestimmt eine Entschuldigung anderer Wanderer, die aus versehen einen Steinschlag auslösen, angenommen und es gut sein lassen. Nur weil die vermeintlichen Auslöser Radfahrer waren, läuft man von Pontius zu Pilatus und wettert gegen Radfahrer.
> Es gibt mittlerweile auch genug Wanderer, die nicht wissen wie man einen solchen Weg richtig geht um Steinschlaggefahr zu minimieren. Nur da verlangt keinen ein Begehungsverbot.


----------



## Merkur (25. November 2020)

Trav schrieb:


> stell dir die frage ob eine steinlavine auch durch wanderer in der gleichen form ausgelöst werden kann.
> ohne absicht, versteht sich.
> falls nicht oder mit nur sehr geringer warscheinlichkeit im verleich zum mtb, dann stellt das mtb fahren dort bereits ein erhöhtes risiko für andere dar.
> 
> ...


Da ich diesen Weg bereits mehrmals rauf und runter gefahren bin OHNE irgendwelche Probleme geschweige denn ohne eine Steinlawine auslösen, wage ich zu behaupten: du gehst halt von deinen eigenen Fähigkeiten aus und überträgst die auf andere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiBaBergler (25. November 2020)

Wäre cool wenn man hier wieder zum eigentlichen Thema 'Rechtslage in Bayern' zurückkehren könnte. Ich fand den Thread bisher sehr informativ und sachlich.


----------



## selenge (16. Dezember 2020)

.


----------



## dopero (16. Dezember 2020)

Es soll Gerüchten nach Leute geben, die keinen Zugang zu Facebook haben.


----------



## dertutnix (16. Dezember 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Es soll Gerüchten nach Leute geben, die keinen Zugang zu Facebook haben.


Evtl hilft das





						BayMBl. 2020 Nr. 755 - Verkündungsplattform Bayern
					

Verkündungsplattform Bayern - Ein Informationsangebot der Bayerischen Staatsregierung




					www.verkuendung-bayern.de


----------



## ciao heiko (16. Dezember 2020)

*Es drohen weitreichende MTB-Verbote in Bayern.
*
Die bayerische Verwaltung legt das Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer restriktiv aus. Es wurden Kriterien formuliert, nach welchen Wege zu beurteilen sind. Diese sind so formuliert, dass nahezu alle attraktiven Wege gesperrt werden könnten.
Die DIMB - Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V hat im Vorfeld eine umfangreiche Stellungnahme an das Ministerium versendet, um diese Einschränkungen abzuwehren. Leider wurden diese kaum berücksichtigt. Wir werden weiter daran arbeiten, dass es in Bayern möglichst keine Radfahrverbote gibt und euch die nächsten Tage auf dem laufenden halten.






						BayMBl. 2020 Nr. 755 - Verkündungsplattform Bayern
					

Verkündungsplattform Bayern - Ein Informationsangebot der Bayerischen Staatsregierung




					www.verkuendung-bayern.de


----------



## BiBaBergler (16. Dezember 2020)

Der Punkt 1.3.3.2 ist heftig!


----------



## Sandheide (16. Dezember 2020)

"11Besteht die Gefahr, dass durch das Befahren des Wegs die Bodenoberfläche gelockert und damit das Risiko von Bodenabtrag und Bodenerosion auf dem Weg gesteigert wird, ist der Weg regelmäßig für das Befahren mit Fahrrädern oder anderen Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft ungeeignet. "

Da können Sie den Wald ja gleich abschließen 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Remux (16. Dezember 2020)

Fußgänger dürfen nach der Verordnung quer durch den Wald latschen und nichts passiert. Bei Radfahrern sind trails schon ungeeignet wenn ein Fußgänger den Weg kurz verlassen muss damit man einander passieren kann. Absurd und einseitig das Ganze


----------



## Merkur (16. Dezember 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> "11Besteht die Gefahr, dass durch das Befahren des Wegs die Bodenoberfläche gelockert und damit das Risiko von Bodenabtrag und Bodenerosion auf dem Weg gesteigert wird, ist der Weg regelmäßig für das Befahren mit Fahrrädern oder anderen Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft ungeeignet. "
> 
> Da können Sie den Wald ja gleich abschließen 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


Diese Gefahr besteht NATÜRLICH durch Wanderer NIEMALS!!!^^


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2020)

Diese Verordnung ist schlichtweg rechtswidrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merkur (16. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Diese Verordnung ist schlichtweg rechtswidrig.


Möglicherweise, aber was kann man dagegen tun?


----------



## Sandheide (16. Dezember 2020)

Merkur schrieb:


> Möglicherweise, aber was kann man dagegen tun?


Da wird man nicht mehr dran rütteln können. Da bedeutet man ist absofort vom good will der UNB abhängig und muss zugleich hoffen das die Wanderverbände sich nicht täglich dort melden. Meiner Meinung nach kommt jetzt erst das wieder richtig ins Rollen was sie vermeiden wollen. Der illegale Trailbau.
Bin mal gespannt wie es mit offiziellen Strecken läuft da diese jetzt mit Sicherheit auch wieder nachgeprüft werden.


----------



## ciao heiko (16. Dezember 2020)

Merkur schrieb:


> Möglicherweise, aber was kann man dagegen tun?


Es ist eine Verwaltungsvorschrift. Also eine Dienstanweisung an die ausführenden Behörden. Gegen die kann man nicht vorgehen. Aber wenn Wege gesperrt werden, dann kann gegen die einzelne Sperrung vorgegangen werden. Und wenn man Recht bekommt, dann wir die Verwaltungsvorschrift ggf. angepasst werden müssen.


----------



## Jabberwoky (16. Dezember 2020)

@ciao heiko
Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig? 
Damit wäre das freie Betretungsrecht für MTB ausgehebelt.

Die ausführenden Behörden können jetzt erstmal jeden Weg gemäß dieser Verwaltungsvorschrift (Trail, Wanderweg) für MTB sperren? Damit da wieder gefahren werden kann muss jemand gegen die Sperrung klagen? Wer sind diese "ausführenden Behörden", Forstämter, Landratsamt, Gemeinde, Grundbesittzer?


----------



## dopero (16. Dezember 2020)

Diese Verwaltungsvorschrift ist doch nur für die dem Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz nachgeordneten Verwaltungsbehörden relevant.
Ja, zur Not müsste man Klagen, aber bei diesen selbst ausgedachten, absolut abwegigen „Vorschriften“ sollte das kein großes Risiko sein.

Im Endeffekt trägt diese VwV nur dazu bei, dass wirklich niemand mehr für irgend welche Verbotsschilder interessiert.
Für offizielle Verbotsschilder sind im übrigen die Straßenverkehrsbehörden zuständig, welche soweit ich gesehen habe nicht dem oben genannten Ministerium unterstellt sind.

Da hatte wohl ein Praktikant viel Arbeit und wenig Ahnung


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2020)

Die Formulierung:
_"Es kommt auf die objektive Eignung des Wegs, nicht hingegen auf das subjektive Können des Erholungsuchenden an"._
steht in direktem Widerspruch zur diesbezüglichen Wertung des AG Aichach. Da Gericht hat nämlich klar entschieden, dass ein Weg dann objektiv geeignet ist, wenn er befahren werden kann.

Da hat der Laden des Herrn Glauber offenbar eine saumäßige Stümperei hingelegt.

Ich werde rechtswidrige Sperren nicht beachten. Sollten Bußgelder kommen, werde ich mich durch den gesamten Instanzenweg klagen.


----------



## Aldar (16. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Die Formulierung:
> _"Es kommt auf die objektive Eignung des Wegs, nicht hingegen auf das subjektive Können des Erholungsuchenden an"._
> steht in direktem Widerspruch zur diesbezüglichen Wertung des AG Aichach. Da Gericht hat nämlich klar entschieden, dass ein Weg dann objektiv geeignet ist, wenn er befahren werden kann.
> 
> ...


Nicht unbedingt, das AG Ansbach hätte anhand dieser Verordnung wohl anders entschieden. Das läuft wohl oder übel auf eine Klagewelle raus und in sich das viele antun?


----------



## Jabberwoky (16. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich werde rechtswidrige Sperren nicht beachten.


Somit entscheidest also Du was rechtskonform und was rechtswidrig ist.


----------



## dopero (16. Dezember 2020)

Je weiter man ließt, desto mehr Perlen kann man finden.

In 1.3.4 geht es um § 29, Sportliche Betätigung. Der § enthält eine nicht abschließende, sondern nur beispielhafte Aufzählung, was unter sportlicher Betätigung fällt und stellt diese dem Betreten gleich.
In der VwV postuliert man jetzt, dass motorlose Fahrzeuge nicht unter § 29 fallen können, sondern unter § 28 zu fallen haben. => Fahrrad fahren ist nie eine sportliche Betätigung. 
Als Krönung wird das Reiten, welches sogar namentlich in der Aufzählung von § 29 erwähnt wird, in der VwV als nicht unter den § 29 fallend deklariert. => Wir interpretieren und stellen nicht klar, sondern ändern mal einfach durch eine VwV das Gesetz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2020)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Somit entscheidest also Du was rechtskonform und was rechtswidrig ist.


Lieber Jammerwoch (das ist, soweit ich weiß, ja die korrekte Übersetzung von "Jabberwocky"), nein, das entscheide ich nicht, sondern das steht schon vorher fest. Ich nehme mir jedoch jederzeit das recht heraus, dies beurteilen zu können. Und aufgrund der Beurteilung der nach dieser Verordnung möglichen Sperren, welche eben dem Gesetz widersprechen, erlaube ich mir, solche Sperren zu ignorieren, weil sie eben rechtswidrig sind.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2020)

Aldar schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, das AG Ansbach hätte anhand dieser Verordnung wohl anders entschieden. Das läuft wohl oder übel auf eine Klagewelle raus und in sich das viele antun?


Sicher nicht. Lies Dir das Urteil doch mal genau durch.
Dann findest Du genau eine Beurteilung, die Dir zeigt, dass die Verordnung hier rechtswidrig ist.
Es war das AG Aichach, nicht Ansbach übrigens.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Die Formulierung:
> _"Es kommt auf die objektive Eignung des Wegs, nicht hingegen auf das subjektive Können des Erholungsuchenden an"._
> steht in direktem Widerspruch zur diesbezüglichen Wertung des AG Aichach. Da Gericht hat nämlich klar entschieden, dass ein Weg dann objektiv geeignet ist, wenn er befahren werden kann.
> 
> ...


Schön wenn du Zeit und Geld hast den Klageweg zu gehen.. das wird nicht jeder haben.

Ach ja:
Ich werde es auch drauf ankommen lassen, jetzt erst recht.


----------



## Aldar (16. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Diese Verordnung ist schlichtweg rechtswidrig.





DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Sicher nicht. Lies Dir das Urteil doch mal genau durch.
> Dann findest Du genau eine Beurteilung, die Dir zeigt, dass die Verordnung hier rechtswidrig ist.
> Es war das AG Aichach, nicht Ansbach übrigens.


Hast du denn ein Urteil das diese Verordnung als rechtswidrig erklärt?
Das AG Aichach hat sich am Gesetz und den Verordnungen die es zum Zeitpunkt des Urteils gab orientiert, falls du mit Sicherheit sagen kannst das es mit dieser neuesten Verordnung ebenfalls so entschieden hätte schick mir deine Visitenkarte per PN für den Fall dass ich Mal einen Anwalt bräuchte


----------



## Pintie (16. Dezember 2020)

Das ist auch richtig gut... 
ich werde in Zukunft nciht mehr stehenbleiben wenn mich wer anhält.

1.7.
Ordnungswidrigkeiten und Einziehung, Art. 57, 58 BayNatSchG
Art. 57 Abs. 2, 3 und 4 BayNatSchG sieht Geldbußen bei Verstößen gegen die Vorschriften des naturschutzrechtlichen Betretungsrechts vor.
Die bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten verwendeten Gegenstände können gemäß Art. 58 BayNatSchG, §§ 22, 53 Abs. 2 des Ordnungswidrigkeitengesetzes (OwiG), § 111b der Strafprozessordnung (StPO) beschlagnahmt und eingezogen werden.
Danach ist auch die Einziehung eines Mountainbikes, mit dem außerhalb des vom naturschutzrechtlichen Betretungsrecht vorgesehenen Rahmens gefahren wurde, möglich.


----------



## dopero (16. Dezember 2020)

Das Gesetz hat sich nicht geändert!
Das ist nur eine VwV.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (16. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> nein, das entscheide ich nicht, sondern das steht schon vorher fest. Ich nehme mir jedoch jederzeit das recht heraus, dies beurteilen zu können. Und aufgrund der Beurteilung der nach dieser Verordnung möglichen Sperren, welche eben dem Gesetz widersprechen, erlaube ich mir, solche Sperren zu ignorieren, weil sie eben rechtswidrig sind.


Man kann so denken, muss man aber nicht.


DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Lieber Jammerwoch (das ist, soweit ich weiß, ja die korrekte Übersetzung von "Jabberwocky"),


Zitat Wiki _Originalgedicht - Eine Übersetzung im traditionellen Sinn ist nicht möglich....._
Deshalb wäre Jabberwoky meine Anrede 

.... und nun ist gut. Letztendlich wollen wir alle das Gleiche - in Ruhe Radeln.


----------



## scratch_a (16. Dezember 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Das Gesetz hat sich nicht geändert!
> Das ist *nur* eine VwV.



Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich das ganze (noch) nicht.

Einerseits ist es "nur" eine VwV, andererseits schreibt @ciao heiko , dass weitreichende MTB-Verbote in Bayern drohen. Was hat diese VwV genau für eine Auswirkung auf unseren Sport? Das Gesetz hat sich ja bisher nicht geändert, somit sind wir ja noch legal unterwegs, oder? Können jetzt Wege einfacher gesperrt werden? Müssen diese dann mit Verbotsschilder versehen werden? Wer hat Interesse daran, so ein Fass aufzumachen?


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2020)

Aldar schrieb:


> Hast du denn ein Urteil das diese Verordnung als rechtswidrig erklärt?
> Das AG Aichach hat sich am Gesetz und den Verordnungen die es zum Zeitpunkt des Urteils gab orientiert, falls du mit Sicherheit sagen kannst das es mit dieser neuesten Verordnung ebenfalls so entschieden hätte schick mir deine Visitenkarte per PN für den Fall dass ich Mal einen Anwalt bräuchte


Es handelt sich hier um eine Verwaltungsvorschrift, also um eine Anweisung an die dem Bay. Umweltministerium nachgeordneten Behörden, wie sie das BayNatSchG "anzuwenden", also auszulegen hätten. Etliches in dieser VwV widerspricht nun aber mal dem Gesetz bzw. dem, wie die Rechtsprechung das Gesetz angewendet und ausgelegt hat, ist also demnach rechtswidrig.

*An der Gesetzeslage hat sich mit dieser VwV nichts geändert.* Es gibt also keinen Grund, weshalb wegen dieser VwV Gerichte jetzt anders entscheiden sollten. Niemand kann Dir aber mit Sicherheit sagen, dass die Gerichte weiterhin im Sinne der bisherigen Urteile entscheiden werden. Gerichte sind unabhängig und nicht an die bisher ergangenen Entscheidungen gebunden. Sie müssten allerdings schon begründen, warum sie dies anders sehen. Letztlich ist man auf Hoher See und vor Gericht bekanntlich in Gottes Hand.

Einen guten Anwalt wirst Du im Bedarfsfall leicht finden können.
https://www.dimb.de/fachberatung/die-rechtslage (Deutsche initiative Mountainbike e.V.) ist da ein guter Einstieg.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich das ganze (noch) nicht.
> 
> Einerseits ist es "nur" eine VwV, andererseits schreibt @ciao heiko , dass weitreichende MTB-Verbote in Bayern drohen. Was hat diese VwV genau für eine Auswirkung auf unseren Sport? Das Gesetz hat sich ja bisher nicht geändert, somit sind wir ja noch legal unterwegs, oder? Können jetzt Wege einfacher gesperrt werden? Müssen diese dann mit Verbotsschilder versehen werden? Wer hat Interesse daran, so ein Fass aufzumachen?


Siehe meine vorheriges posting.
Diese VwV "hetzt die Behörden auf" zu weitreichenden Sperrungen.
Es sind also solche Sperrungen mannigfaltig zu befürchten.


Das Gesetz und die Gerichte haben z.B. die Eignung des Weges individuell vom Fahrzeug und vom Fahrer abhängig gemacht und verneint, dass es eine "allgemein objektive" Eignung und Nichteignung geben könne. Das stellt die VwV nun auf dem Kopf und redet von einer "objektiven Eignung" im Gegensatz zum "subjektiven Können" des Fahrers. Damit würde also jeder Weg "nicht geeignet", der nicht vom Dreijährigen mit dem Laufrad befahrbar ist. Überdies ist es absurd, dass die VwV davon redet, dass "nicht geeignete Wege" gesperrt werden können - solche Wege nämlich können - nicht dürfen - bereits auch ohne eine explizite Sperre ja nicht befahren werden, wie das AG Aichach unmissverständlich festgestellt hatte.

Und vieles andere mehr in diesem Machwerk.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. Dezember 2020)

Krasses Zeug drin, klingt ja wie der feuchte Traum einer militanten Waldbauern- und Rotsockenvereinigung.

Obwohl bis auf paar Provinzwandervereine das Verhältnis da eigentlich am besser werden war?

Damit der Server nicht abstürzt https://www.verkuendung-bayern.de/baymbl/2020-755/ noch das PDF


----------



## Merkur (16. Dezember 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Es ist eine Verwaltungsvorschrift. Also eine Dienstanweisung an die ausführenden Behörden. Gegen die kann man nicht vorgehen. Aber wenn Wege gesperrt werden, dann kann gegen die einzelne Sperrung vorgegangen werden. Und wenn man Recht bekommt, dann wir die Verwaltungsvorschrift ggf. angepasst werden müssen.


Das klingt nach einem ganz kleinen Hoffnungsschimmer in ganz weiter Ferne -


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Dezember 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Die bayerische Verwaltung legt das Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer restriktiv aus.


"Verfälschen" trifft es wohl eher.


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es sind wieder, wie zu Beginn des Threads, Ferien und es wird wohl Zeit für eine Fortführung.
> Zur "Einstimmung" empfehle ich meine letzten Posts in diesem Thread ab Beitrag #53 (sind nicht so viele und die meisten dann auch kürzer ).
> Wer möchte kann auch auf Seite 2 beginnen, um sich auf den aktuellen Stand der Rechtslage in Bayern zu bringen.


Wer diesen Thread verfolgt hat, weiß diese Bekanntmachung richtig einzuschätzen und die entsprechenden Schlüsse daraus zu ziehen. Auch ein Blick in meine Signatur gibt vielleicht etwas Halt.

Letztlich ist diese Bekanntmachung der klägliche Versuch einer von der Alm- und Alpwirtschaft gedrängten Ministerialbürokratie das geltende Recht zu verbiegen.
Hintergründe können den Protokollen der ARGE Arbeitsgemeinschaft für Bergbauernfragen entnommen werden (u.a.):
Sitzungsprotokoll vom 25.04.2018:
"Der zunehmende Radverkehr bereitet im Alpgebiet Probleme. Dies berührt das Betretungsrecht und das STMUV wird gebeten, auf dem Verordnungswege zu sorgen, die Rechte der Grundsstückseigentümer bei der Ausweisung von Wegen zu stärken, die Haftungsfrage zu klären und ggf. über Beteiligung der öffentlichen Hand nach österreichischem Vorbild."
Protokoll AG Berglandwirtschaft 2019 12 [...]
*TOP 6 (vorgezogen): Landwirtschaft und Betretungsrecht (Radlerproblematik) *


----------



## scratch_a (16. Dezember 2020)

Also momentan sehe ich da eher wenig Licht, nur sehr viel dunklen Tunnel. Hoffentlich liegt es nur an der aktuellen allgemeinen Situation.


----------



## dopero (16. Dezember 2020)

Wenn man sich die alte Version dieser Bekanntmachung über den "Vollzug des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes" ansieht (ja, im alten und neuen Text wird nicht von VwV geredet) ist man schon etwas irritiert.
Die Alte wurde sehr sauber aufgebaut unter anderem wurde auch genannt an wen sich diese Bekanntmachung richtet. Es ging immer irgendwie um die Ermöglichung der „Erholung in der freien Natur“. Bei der Neuen hat man immer den Eindruck es geht um die Verhinderung der „Erholung in der freien Natur“.
So ein Sinneswandel, noch dazu handwerklich schon auf den ersten Blick an vielen Stellen schlecht gemacht, hinterlässt dann auch bei mir Verwunderung.
Im Falle des Falles sollte die alte, immerhin seit 44 Jahren bewährte;Version aber auch helfen, gegen die neue Version zu argumentieren, denn die gesetzliche Grundlage selbst hat sich ja nicht geändert.


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Dezember 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich das ganze (noch) nicht.
> 
> Einerseits ist es "nur" eine VwV, andererseits schreibt @ciao heiko , dass weitreichende MTB-Verbote in Bayern drohen.


Das hat Heiko in der Kürze der Zeit nicht optimal ausgedrückt. Mehr ist das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2020)

Das hier nun schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus:

*Ordnungswidrigkeiten und Einziehung, Art. 57, 58 BayNatSchG*
_1Art. 57 Abs. 2, 3 und 4 BayNatSchG sieht Geldbußen bei Verstößen gegen die Vorschriften des naturschutzrechtlichen Betretungsrechts vor. 2Die bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten verwendeten Gegenstände können gemäß Art. 58 BayNatSchG, §§ 22, 53 Abs. 2 des Ordnungswidrigkeitengesetzes (OwiG), § 111b der Strafprozessordnung (StPO) beschlagnahmt und eingezogen werden. 3Danach ist auch die Einziehung eines Mountainbikes, mit dem außerhalb des vom naturschutzrechtlichen Betretungsrecht vorgesehenen Rahmens gefahren wurde, möglich._

Tatsächlich können nach Art. 58 BayNatSchG Gegenstände eingezogen werden, die zur Begehung von Ordnungswidrigkeiten nach Art. 57 BayNatSchG verwendet wurden.
Allerdings sind solche Einziehungen nur in eng begrenzenten Fällen möglich und es ist ein Zuwiderhandeln gegen eine explizite Sperrverordnung erforderlich. Ein "Fahren außerhalb des vom naturschutzrechtlichen Betretungsrecht vorgesehenen Rahmens" allein ist bei Weitem für eine Beschlagnahmung und Einziehung nicht hinreichend.

Hier soll offenbar einer Wild-West-Manier Bahn gebrochen werden, damit Förster uns die Bikes wegnehmen können. Herrscht also bald Krieg im Wald?


----------



## Merkur (16. Dezember 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> "Verfälschen" trifft es wohl eher.
> 
> Wer diesen Thread verfolgt hat, weiß diese Bekanntmachung richtig einzuschätzen und die entsprechenden Schlüsse daraus zu ziehen. Auch ein Blick in meine Signatur gibt vielleicht etwas Halt.
> 
> ...


Das mag alles richtig sein, aber Schilder schaffen leider auch dann gewisse Fakten, wenn sie juristisch unhaltbar sind und bis die wieder weg sind, ist SEHR viel Ärger und Verdruss vorprogrammiert...


----------



## scratch_a (16. Dezember 2020)

Merkur schrieb:


> Das mag alles richtig sein, aber Schilder schaffen leider auch dann gewisse Fakten, wenn sie juristisch unhaltbar sind und bis die wieder weg sind, ist SEHR viel Ärger und Verdruss vorprogrammiert...



...wie man z.B. im Altmühltal sehen kann.


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Dezember 2020)

Merkur schrieb:


> ... ist SEHR viel Ärger und Verdruss vorprogrammiert...


Nichts Anderes ist zu erwarten... Das wird kein Spaß - für niemanden.
"Endlich wird der Krieg in den Bergen", den manche Zeitung herbeischreibt, Wirklichkeit.

Die Schildermacher wird`s freuen - wenn auch immer wieder nur die selben...


----------



## dopero (16. Dezember 2020)

"Vorsichthalber" wurde auch der zentrale erste Absatz der alten Bekanntmachung gestrichen, ansonsten würde ja jeder sofort sehen das das alles gegen die bayrische Verfassung verstößt:


> *Das Recht* auf Genuss der Naturschönheiten und *auf Erholung in der freien Natur ist durch Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 der Bayerischen Verfassung zu einem jedermann zustehenden subjektiven Recht im Range eines Grundrechts erhoben worden* (so zuletzt BayVerfGH 1975, 473 = GVBl 1975 S. 202). *Der V. Abschnitt* *(Anmerkung: das war die alte Bekanntmachung)* des BayNatSchG *gestaltet dieses Grundrecht für den Verwaltungsvollzug näher aus, nimmt jedoch keine verbindliche oder erschöpfende Auslegung des Verfassungsartikels vor.* Das Recht auf Naturgenuss und Erholung hat öffentlich-rechtliche und privatrechtliche Auswirkungen.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2020)

To drink so much that you can stand such a government it needs a very strong liver and a good constitution. We call it The Bayrische Verfassung.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2020)

Wird der auch gesperrt jetzt?


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Dezember 2020)

Vermutlich wird es langsam Zeit sich mal selbst auch politisch zu engagieren... aufregen alleine hilft nichts mehr, wenn so gezielt gegen uns Mountainbiker vorgegangen wird.

Einfach abwarten und sehen was passiert, macht wahrscheinlich noch mehr Probleme. Wenn die Schilder mal stehen und ein Mountainbiker daran vorbeifährt, beobachtet von einem  Wanderer, wird das noch mehr Gegenwind verschaffen, egal ob das Schild da nun rechtens steht oder nicht.


----------



## pib (17. Dezember 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird es langsam Zeit sich mal selbst auch politisch zu engagieren... aufregen alleine hilft nichts mehr, wenn so gezielt gegen uns Mountainbiker vorgegangen wird.
> 
> Einfach abwarten und sehen was passiert, macht wahrscheinlich noch mehr Probleme. Wenn die Schilder mal stehen und ein Mountainbiker daran vorbeifährt, beobachtet von einem  Wanderer, wird das noch mehr Gegenwind verschaffen, egal ob das Schild da nun rechtens steht oder nicht.



Geht auch schon ohne Schilder. Letzte Woche bin ich von zwei Wanderer angezeigt worden. Ich warte auf Post,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## conathanjumpman (17. Dezember 2020)

Der DAV wäre doch eigentlich ein eingeeigneter Vermittler, denn er vertritt Naturschutz, Wandern und auch Mountainbiken. Vielleicht helfen da entsprechende Briefe an die eigene Sektion, um auf das Problem aufmerksam zu machen und um die Vermittlung in einem aufkommenden Konflikt zu bitten?
Ich hab zwar bislang nicht den Eindruck gewonnen, den DAV würde sowas interessieren, aber vielleicht ists einen Versuch wert?

Ansonsten werd ich mal recherchieren, welche Rechtschutzversicherung man da braucht und ob sich das lohnt.

Vielen Dank an die Arbeit der mtb Vereine, die sich da einschalten!


----------



## conathanjumpman (17. Dezember 2020)

pib schrieb:


> Geht auch schon ohne Schilder. Letzte Woche bin ich von zwei Wanderer angezeigt worden. Ich warte auf Post,...


Haben die dein Kennzeichen aufgeschrieben oder wie?


----------



## cbtp (17. Dezember 2020)

pib schrieb:


> Geht auch schon ohne Schilder. Letzte Woche bin ich von zwei Wanderer angezeigt worden. Ich warte auf Post,...



Hast du einem Wanderer deinen Ausweis gezeigt? LOL

Bzw. auf welcher Grundlage wollen sie dich denn anzeigen? Für welches Vergehen?


----------



## pib (17. Dezember 2020)

conathanjumpman schrieb:


> Haben die dein Kennzeichen aufgeschrieben oder wie?



Ich will das hier nicht weiter platt treten. Vielleicht dann mal zu gegebener Zeit, wenn ich Post bekommen habe. Polizei hat am Parkplatz meine Personalien aufgenommen.


----------



## conathanjumpman (17. Dezember 2020)

pib schrieb:


> Ich will das hier nicht weiter platt treten. Vielleicht dann mal zu gegebener Zeit, wenn ich Post bekommen habe. Polizei hat am Parkplatz meine Personalien aufgenommen.


Oh man, was für ein Mist... na dann drück ich dir die Daumen.


----------



## Pintie (17. Dezember 2020)

pib schrieb:


> Ich will das hier nicht weiter platt treten. Vielleicht dann mal zu gegebener Zeit, wenn ich Post bekommen habe. Polizei hat am Parkplatz meine Personalien aufgenommen.


Deshalb parke ich unterdessen immer paar km entfernt vom trail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (17. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Einen guten Anwalt wirst Du im Bedarfsfall leicht finden können.
> https://www.dimb.de/fachberatung/die-rechtslage (Deutsche initiative Mountainbike e.V.) ist da ein guter Einstieg.


Ich kann da keine Liste mit Anwälten finden?



xTr3Me schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird es langsam Zeit sich mal selbst auch politisch zu engagieren.


So ist es.

In Sachsen meint man übrigens, mit Hilfe einer Fußnote im Bußgeldkatalog zum Waldgesetz eine 2-m-Regelung eingeführt zu haben. Hat glaube ich den gleichen Status wie so eine VwV.


----------



## MtB55 (17. Dezember 2020)

pib schrieb:


> Geht auch schon ohne Schilder. Letzte Woche bin ich von zwei Wanderer angezeigt worden. Ich warte auf Post,...


Wie soll das gehen, hast du denen deine Adresse gegeben.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Dezember 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> In Sachsen meint man übrigens, mit Hilfe einer Fußnote im Bußgeldkatalog zum Waldgesetz eine 2-m-Regelung eingeführt zu haben. Hat glaube ich den gleichen Status wie so eine VwV.


Auch in Niedersachsen gibt es Vollzugshinweise des Ministeriums die dem Gesetzestext direkt widersprechen. Das hat beim Betretungsrecht anscheinend Tradition.


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Dezember 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Es ist eine Verwaltungsvorschrift. Also eine Dienstanweisung an die ausführenden Behörden. *Gegen die kann man nicht vorgehen.* Aber wenn Wege gesperrt werden, dann kann gegen die einzelne Sperrung vorgegangen werden. Und wenn man Recht bekommt, dann wir die Verwaltungsvorschrift ggf. angepasst werden müssen.


"Toll."

Statt einer Gesetzes/Verfassungsänderung, die eine breite öffentliche Debatte auf sich ziehen würde und verschiedene Instanzen durchlaufen müsste, kann die Bürokratie mir nix dir nix eine Vorschrift erlassen, die das von der Verfassung garantierte Betretungsrecht einschränkt, ohne dass man dagegen vorgehen könnte. Demokratie beschde!  

Wenn gegen jede Sperrung geklagt werden muss, dann gute Nacht!

Was es für das zwischenmenschliche Klima im Wald/in den Bergen bedeutet, hat @DaFriiitz schon klar dargelegt.

Und da uns ein weiteres Coronajahr bevorsteht, wo sich wieder alle in den heimischen Gefilden auf die Füsse treten werden, kann man für die Zukunft des MTBikes in Bayern echt schwarz sehen.

Die Auswirkungen (sobald die Wanderverbände und Gemeinden davon Wind bekommen) werden wir bestimmt zuerst in den Alpen sehen (ich sag nur: Isarwinkel), aber punktuelle Probleme werden bestimmt auch in den Mittelgebirgen auftreten (Altmühltal, Fichtelgebirge, die Fränkische vermutlich eher weniger, da weniger frequentiert?).

Noch was zum DAV:
ich bin jetzt zu faul, um die Links zusammenzusuchen, aber dem DAV kann man kein positives Engagement in Sachen MTB-Sport unterstellen. Eher verbotsaffines Mitläufertum im Sinne von "lenken und einschränken".


----------



## DaveInTheWoods (17. Dezember 2020)

Einen größeren Rückschritt für die Akzeptanz des Bikens in den Bergen kann es ja wohl nicht geben...
Was ist jetzt die logische Konsequenz aus dieser Verordnung? Die meisten werden jetzt völlig rücksichtlos die Trails runterballern, weil sie ja sowieso illegal unterwegs sind. Und je schneller man ist, desto geringer ist die Chance angehalten zu werden und am Ende noch seines Bikes entledigt zu werden  

Ich war bisher eher der Kategorie der "Überhöflichen" zuzuordnen. Jeden gegrüßt, am Wochenende überlaufene Trails vermieden, bei Gegenverkehr angehalten und notfalls das Bike kurz ins Gebüsch gehoben um Platz zu machen und auch hier und da das Gespräch gesucht um Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten. 

Da ich aber mit einem Verlassen des Weges zum Platz machen nach der neuen Verordnung nun automatisch illegal agiere, da in diesem Moment der Weg als nicht mehr geeignet gilt, bleibt mir ja (übersptzt formuliert) fast nichts anderes mehr übrig als entweder das Fahren auf Trails komplett an den Nagel zu hängen oder einfach auf die Wanderer draufzuhalten bis sie von allein weghüpfen, um der Situation möglichst schnell zu entkommen.

Und ganz ehrlich: stattdessen jedes Wochenende hunderte Kilometer mit dem Auto in diverse Bikeparks zu fahren halte ich umwelttechnisch dann doch etwas bedenklicher als versehentlich mal einen Kieselstein am Berg um 3cm zu verrutschen


----------



## Pintie (17. Dezember 2020)

Anhalten sollte man eher nicht mehr. und auch nicht direkt am Trail parken sondern besser paar meter weiter weg.


----------



## MaxBas (17. Dezember 2020)

Meine Frau hat damit ihr stärkstes Argument verloren in München zu bleiben. Hallo Berlin, my old friend  

Auto versteckt parken, aussicht auf Komfliktgespräche im Wald.. echt ätzend. Ich steige aufs Bike für Entspannung und das Gefühl von Freiheit. Streit im Wald ruiniert mir das egal ob ich mir Strafen leisten kann oder nicht. 

Bei den Massen an Bikes die verkauft werden zu irren Preisen kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen , dass wir als Gruppe null Einfluss haben. 

Hab mir gerade ein BMX bestellt 😤🤣


----------



## ciao heiko (17. Dezember 2020)

Eine erste Einschätzung der DIMB auf unserer Webseite.








						UPDATE 22.12.2020: DIMB befürchtet Wegesperrungen in Bayern
					

Die bay. Verwaltung hat neue Verwaltungsvorschriften zur Erholung in der freien Natur erlassen. Obwohl die DIMB umfangreiche Anmerkungen im Vorfeld dazu abgegeben hat, wurden diese kaum berücksichtigt...




					www.dimb.de


----------



## Jabberwoky (17. Dezember 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird es langsam Zeit sich mal selbst auch politisch zu engagieren... aufregen alleine hilft nichts mehr, wenn so gezielt gegen uns Mountainbiker vorgegangen wird.


Ja, und den ersten Schritt habe ich eben gemacht und mich bei der DIMB angemeldet.
Wie und in welcher Form ich noch weiter in der DIMB unterstützen kann, bin ich aktuell am überlegen. 

Der Gegenwind der "Gegner" wird stärker, es ist an der Zeit auch mit persönlichen Engagement dagegen zu halten.


----------



## null-2wo (17. Dezember 2020)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Ja, und den ersten Schritt habe ich eben gemacht und mich bei der DIMB angemeldet.
> Wie und in welcher Form ich noch weiter in der DIMB unterstützen kann, bin ich aktuell am überlegen.


+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (17. Dezember 2020)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Ja, und den ersten Schritt habe ich eben gemacht und mich bei der DIMB angemeldet.
> Wie und in welcher Form ich noch weiter in der DIMB unterstützen kann, bin ich aktuell am überlegen.
> 
> Der Gegenwind der "Gegner" wird stärker, es ist an der Zeit auch mit persönlichen Engagement dagegen zu halten.


+1


----------



## Deleted 381521 (17. Dezember 2020)

DaveInTheWoods schrieb:


> Da ich aber mit einem Verlassen des Weges zum Platz machen nach der neuen Verordnung nun automatisch illegal agiere, da in diesem Moment der Weg als nicht mehr geeignet gilt


"verlassen *muss*"
du darfst gerne weiter höflich sein.

das hier ist genial
_"Wege, die durch Querfeldeinfahren entstanden sind, sind in aller Regel nicht geeignet für das Befahren mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft."_
wege, die durch fahren entstanden sind, eignen sich offensichtlich nicht zum fahren.


----------



## McDreck (17. Dezember 2020)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> mich bei der DIMB angemeldet.





MaxBas schrieb:


> +1





null-2wo schrieb:


> +1





mw.dd schrieb:


> Das WASEG-Papier empfiehlt - *mit Zustimmung der DIMB - *das Radfahren auf *geeigneten *Wegen zu erlauben. Zu was eine solche Formulierung führt kann man prima an der Verordnung sehen.


Ein perfider Weg Mitglieder zu werben.


----------



## sebhunter (17. Dezember 2020)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Ja, und den ersten Schritt habe ich eben gemacht und mich bei der DIMB angemeldet.
> Wie und in welcher Form ich noch weiter in der DIMB unterstützen kann, bin ich aktuell am überlegen.
> 
> Der Gegenwind der "Gegner" wird stärker, es ist an der Zeit auch mit persönlichen Engagement dagegen zu halten.


+2, aber gleich inkl. MTB-Club München Mitgliedschaft, bzw. umgekehrt


----------



## null-2wo (17. Dezember 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Ein perfider Weg Mitglieder zu werben.


ja, wahrscheinlich hat die DIMB das papier unterstützt, um so an mitglieder zu kommen...


----------



## TheHighlander85 (17. Dezember 2020)

+2


----------



## mw.dd (17. Dezember 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ja, wahrscheinlich hat die DIMB das papier unterstützt, um so an mitglieder zu kommen...


Soweit würde ich nicht gehen. 
Andere Gründe fallen mir viele ein, ein positiver ist aber nicht dabei.


----------



## Deleted 381521 (17. Dezember 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Soweit würde ich nicht gehen.
> Andere Gründe fallen mir viele ein, ein positiver ist aber nicht dabei.


eine unterschiedliche auslegung des begriffs "geeignet".


----------



## Jabberwoky (17. Dezember 2020)

sebhunter schrieb:


> +2, aber gleich inkl. MTB-Club München Mitgliedschaft, bzw. umgekehrt


MTB-Club München gehe ich nicht rein. Die blockieren immer den Transporter für irgendwelche wilden Ausfahrten vom Autoteiler Vaterstetten, grad wenn ich den mal brauche 

Bin schon bei DAV/ M97, wollt mich bei den Mitgliedschaften dann auch nicht verzetteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanbov (17. Dezember 2020)

Trav schrieb:


> Wege, die durch Querfeldeinfahren entstanden sind, sind in aller Regel nicht geeignet für das Befahren mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft."


Quasi E-Bike Konform


----------



## Deleted 283425 (17. Dezember 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Quasi E-Bike Konform





JohSch schrieb:


> Mofas aka Pedelecs bis 25 sind auch "ohne Motorkraft".
> Das hat die Fahrradherstellerlobby nämlich schon interessiert, dafür hat sie sich eingesetzt.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zum engl. "Trailaccess" also dem dt. Betretungsrecht, dafür interessiert sich keine mir bekannte dt. Marke wirklich sichtbar, abgesehen vll. von bissl Sponsoring.
> ...


----------



## trail_desire (17. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> .....Sie müssten allerdings schon begründen, warum sie dies anders sehen. *L*etztlich ist man auf Hoher See und vor Gericht bekanntlich* in Gottes *Hand*.*


Das sieht der göttliche MP halt wahrscheinlich auch bald als seine Aufgabe an.....


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Dezember 2020)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Ja, und den ersten Schritt habe ich eben gemacht und mich bei der DIMB angemeldet.
> Wie und in welcher Form ich noch weiter in der DIMB unterstützen kann, bin ich aktuell am überlegen.
> 
> Der Gegenwind der "Gegner" wird stärker, es ist an der Zeit auch mit persönlichen Engagement dagegen zu halten.


Das habe ich jetzt auch getan.

Jeder der sich an an den neuen Regelungen stört sollte beitreten. Einen anderen Weg sehe ich derzeit nicht. Irgendwie müssen wir uns organisieren und unsere Interessen gebündelt vertreten. Die DIMB erscheint mir persönlich als beste Möglichkeit, das zu erreichen.


----------



## roddy1891 (17. Dezember 2020)

Finde das Ganze sehr tragisch. Vor allem folgender Punkt:

"2Die bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten verwendeten Gegenstände können gemäß Art. 58 BayNatSchG, §§ 22, 53 Abs. 2 des Ordnungswidrigkeitengesetzes (OwiG), § 111b der Strafprozessordnung (StPO) beschlagnahmt und eingezogen werden. 3Danach ist auch die Einziehung eines Mountainbikes, mit dem außerhalb des vom naturschutzrechtlichen Betretungsrecht vorgesehenen Rahmens gefahren wurde, möglich."

Dürfen dann Pferde und Rollstühle auch beschlagnahmt werden?
Spaß bei Seite...
Ich warte auf die ersten Berichte dass das in Selbstjustiz versucht wird...

Statt den Dialog zu suchen und die durchaus aufgeheizte Stimmung zu beruhigen wird mit dieser Verwaltungsvorschrift das Gegenteil erreicht werden.

Andere Frage die ich mir schon lange stelle, aber noch keine klare Antwort gefunden habe.
Bei uns gibt es ein Vielzahl an Wegen die von Wanderern und Mountainbiker gemeinsam genutzt werden. Für die Wanderer wurde in den letzten Jahren vermehrt "Infrastruktur" geschaffen. Konkret werden Stufen und Geländer gesetzt... wo ist da der Unterschied zu einem Sprung oder einer Anliegerkurve?
Gibt's dafür ne Gesetzesgrundlage?


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Dezember 2020)

roddy1891 schrieb:


> Finde das Ganze sehr tragisch. Vor allem folgender Punkt:
> 
> "2Die bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten verwendeten Gegenstände können gemäß Art. 58 BayNatSchG, §§ 22, 53 Abs. 2 des Ordnungswidrigkeitengesetzes (OwiG), § 111b der Strafprozessordnung (StPO) beschlagnahmt und eingezogen werden. 3Danach ist auch die Einziehung eines Mountainbikes, mit dem außerhalb des vom naturschutzrechtlichen Betretungsrecht vorgesehenen Rahmens gefahren wurde, möglich."
> 
> ...


Die tatsächlichen Beschlagnahme- und Einziehungsmöglichkeiten nach Art. 58 BayNatSchG sind sehr eng umgrenzt.
§22 OWiG ist allgemeines Blahblah ("nur wenn das Gesetz es zulässt"), §53 OWiG regelt nur, dass die Polizei nach den Vorschriften der StPO Beschlagnahmungen anordnen kann.
§111 StPO regelt nur, dass eine Sache beschlagnahmt werden kann, wenn die Einziehung im weiteren Verfahren wahrscheinlich ist.
Die Ordnungswidrigkeiten in Art. 57 BayNatSchG, bei denen nach Art. 58 eine Beschlagnahme und Einziehung möglich ist, sind wiederum sehr genau gefasst und erfordern genaue Voraussetzungen. So müsste eine Rechtsverordnung vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig verletzt worden sein, in welcher ausdrücklich auf die Bussgeldbewehrung nach Art. 57, 2 hingewiesen wurde. Alles andere ist fürs MTB weniger bedeutsam.

Dies bedeutet klipp und klar, dass die VwV NICHT den Förster ermächtigt, zu behaupten, dass man da nicht fahren darf und daraufhin das MTB zu entreissen. Es bräuchte schon erst mal eine Rechtsverordnung, welche die Strecke sperrt.

Dass mit dem MTB "außerhalb des vom naturschutzrechtlichen Betretungsrecht vorgesehenen Rahmens gefahren wurde" allein reicht nicht für eine Einziehung aus. Hier stellt die VwV die Rechtslage unrichtig dar. Im Übrigen ist "der vom naturschutzrechtlichen Betretungsrecht vorgesehene Rahmen" für das Mountainbiken nach einschlägigen Gerichtsurteilen überhaupt nicht allgemein, sondern nur individuell absteckbar. Insofern ermuntert die VwV die Amtsträger hier zu rechtswidrigen Übergriffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanbov (17. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Dies bedeutet klipp und klar, dass die VwV NICHT den Förster ermächtigt, zu behaupten, dass man da nicht fahren darf und daraufhin das MTB zu entreissen.


Ich warte auch schon auf den Moment wo ein Grünrockzipfel im Wald einer Gruppe von 10 gstandenen MTB´lern versucht die Bikes mit genau dieser Begründung zu entreißen.
Hier werden noch viele Tränen fliesen......


----------



## Sandheide (17. Dezember 2020)

roddy1891 schrieb:


> Für die Wanderer wurde in den letzten Jahren vermehrt "Infrastruktur" geschaffen. Konkret werden Stufen und Geländer gesetzt... wo ist da der Unterschied zu einem Sprung oder einer Anliegerkurve?
> Gibt's dafür ne Gesetzesgrundlage?


Auf was willst du hinaus? Das eine kann man nicht mit dem anderen Vergleichen da zb. Geländer Sicherungsmaßnahmen sind.


----------



## homerjay (17. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht sollte man darauf hinweisen, daß i.d.R. weder Förster noch Ranger noch Jäger oder andere Zivilisten polizeiliche Befugnisse haben und einen auch nicht, zB. zur "Personalienfeststellung" o.ä. festhalten dürfen. Der "Jedermannparagraph" (§ 127 StPO) gilt nur bei Straftaten.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Dezember 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Ich warte auch schon auf den Moment wo ein Grünrockzipfel im Wald einer Gruppe von 10 gstandenen MTB´lern versucht die Bikes mit genau dieser Begründung zu entreißen.
> Hier werden noch viele Tränen fliesen......


Mit Sicherheit wird es auch nicht bei friedlichen Begegnung bleiben, was wieder neues Öl ins Feuer gießt. Diese VwV wird für viel Streit sorgen. Irgendwie müssen wir erreichen dass das was @DaFriiitz hier richtig stellt möglichst vielen MTBlern bekannt ist, nämlich dass die VwV eben keine rechtliche Grundlage liefert, dass nach Eigenermessen eines Försters Räder beschlagnahmt werden dürfen.


----------



## Sandheide (17. Dezember 2020)

homerjay schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man darauf hinweisen, daß i.d.R. weder Förster noch Ranger noch Jäger oder andere Zivilisten polizeiliche Befugnisse haben und einen auch nicht, zB. zur "Personalienfeststellung" o.ä. festhalten dürfen. Der "Jedermannparagraph" (§ 127 StPO) gilt nur bei Straftaten.




Insbesondere offiziell bestellte Jagdaufseher mit forstlicher Ausbildung (Dienstabzeichen mit Wappen *Bayern* und Aufschrift Forst bzw. Jagdschutz) haben in ihrem Gebiet die umfassende Befugnisse der Naturschutzwacht und dürfen in diesem Rahmen bei Verstössen auch Personen anhalten und *Personalien feststellen*. .





__





						Darf ein Jäger mich kontrollieren Archive - Blog Bayern wild
					






					blog.bayern-wild.de


----------



## Merkur (17. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Die tatsächlichen Beschlagnahme- und Einziehungsmöglichkeiten nach Art. 58 BayNatSchG sind sehr eng umgrenzt.
> §22 OWiG ist allgemeines Blahblah ("nur wenn das Gesetz es zulässt"), §53 OWiG regelt nur, dass die Polizei nach den Vorschriften der StPO Beschlagnahmungen anordnen kann.
> §111 StPO regelt nur, dass eine Sache beschlagnahmt werden kann, wenn die Einziehung im weiteren Verfahren wahrscheinlich ist.
> Die Ordnungswidrigkeiten in Art. 57 BayNatSchG, bei denen nach Art. 58 eine Beschlagnahme und Einziehung möglich ist, sind wiederum sehr genau gefasst und erfordern genaue Voraussetzungen. So müsste eine Rechtsverordnung vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig verletzt worden sein, in welcher ausdrücklich auf die Bussgeldbewehrung nach Art. 57, 2 hingewiesen wurde. Alles andere ist fürs MTB weniger bedeutsam.
> ...


Aber bedeutet eine Rechtsverordnung bzw Streckensperrung denn etwas anderes als zb die Schilder am Taubenberg? Wenn dem nämlich nicht so ist, brauch ich da doch bloß mal einen SINGLETRAIL fahren und zackbumm bin ich im Unrecht (zumindest nach dieser VwV)....


----------



## Merkur (17. Dezember 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Insbesondere offiziell bestellte Jagdaufseher mit forstlicher Ausbildung (Dienstabzeichen mit Wappen *Bayern* und Aufschrift Forst bzw. Jagdschutz) haben in ihrem Gebiet die umfassende Befugnisse der Naturschutzwacht und dürfen in diesem Rahmen bei Verstössen auch Personen anhalten und *Personalien feststellen*. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


link geht nicht!?


----------



## vanbov (17. Dezember 2020)

Merkur schrieb:


> Aber bedeutet eine Rechtsverordnung bzw Streckensperrung denn etwas anderes als zb die Schilder am Taubenberg? Wenn dem nämlich nicht so ist, brauch ich da doch bloß mal einen SINGLETRAIL fahren und zackbumm bin ich im Unrecht (zumindest nach dieser VwV)....


ACHTUNG es folgt meine interpretation (ohne Rechtsanspruch):
Nachdem wie ich das verstehe, muss von der zuständigen unteren Naturschutzbehörde (nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist hier nicht mal die Gemeinde dafür zuständig) vor Ort erstmal gesichtet und dann bewertet werden, bevor Verbotsschilder aufgestellt werden dürfen.
Und selbst dann ist es mittels einer eingereichten Klage anfechtbar!

Wie Rechtssicher die Verbotsschilder am Taubenberg sind, müssen andere Bewerten....


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Dezember 2020)

Da ich die örtlichen Gegebenheiten am Taubenberg nicht kenne, könnte ich nur Mutmaßungen anstellen anhand dessen, was ich aus der Presse weiß. Demnach wurden Schilder aufgestellt, weil das LRA der Ansicht ist, das gewisse dort (wie auch immer) entstandene Trails keine "geeigneten Wege" i.S.d. BayNatSchG seien. Da handelt es sich noch lange nicht um eine Rechtsverordnung i.S.d. Art. 57,2 BayNatSchG.
Doch ich kenne die Details am Taubenberg nicht und bitte meine Aussagen hier mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## null-2wo (17. Dezember 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Insbesondere offiziell bestellte Jagdaufseher mit forstlicher Ausbildung (Dienstabzeichen mit Wappen *Bayern* und Aufschrift Forst bzw. Jagdschutz) haben in ihrem Gebiet die umfassende Befugnisse der Naturschutzwacht und dürfen in diesem Rahmen bei Verstössen auch Personen anhalten und *Personalien feststellen*. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber:


			
				dein link schrieb:
			
		

> Art. 42
> 
> Aufgaben und Befugnisse der Jagdschutzberechtigten
> 
> ...


warte mal, ist das fahren abseits geeigneter wege ein *jagdrechtliches *vergehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandheide (17. Dezember 2020)

Merkur schrieb:


> link geht nicht!?


Bei mir geht er. 
Hier ein Screenshot.


----------



## Merkur (17. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Da ich die örtlichen Gegebenheiten am Taubenberg nicht kenne, könnte ich nur Mutmaßungen anstellen anhand dessen, was ich aus der Presse weiß. Demnach wurden Schilder aufgestellt, weil das LRA der Ansicht ist, das gewisse dort (wie auch immer) entstandene Trails keine "geeigneten Wege" i.S.d. BayNatSchG seien. Da handelt es sich noch lange nicht um eine Rechtsverordnung i.S.d. Art. 57,2 BayNatSchG.
> Doch ich kenne die Details am Taubenberg nicht und bitte meine Aussagen hier mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


Woran erkennt man dann, dass eine Rechtsverordnung vorliegt?
Die Schilder am Taubenberg sind hanebüchen...


----------



## conathanjumpman (17. Dezember 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Bei mir geht er.
> Hier ein Screenshot.
> Anhang anzeigen 1170429



Der von dir gezeigte Absatz bezieht sich wie oben geschrieben:


null-2wo schrieb:


> aber:
> 
> warte mal, ist das fahren abseits geeigneter wege ein *jagdrechtliches *vergehen?



auf Absatz 42 und ist damit für die aktuelle Diskussion völlig irrelevant.


----------



## null-2wo (17. Dezember 2020)

conathanjumpman schrieb:


> Der von dir gezeigte Absatz bezieht sich wie oben geschrieben:
> 
> 
> auf Absatz 42 und ist damit für die aktuelle Diskussion völlig irrelevant.


ich möchte nich klugscheißen, sondern was lernen. wo ist denn dann geregelt, wie wo und unter welchen umständen der jagdschutzbeauftragte mich festhalten und kontrollieren draf?


----------



## Sandheide (17. Dezember 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> aber:
> 
> warte mal, ist das fahren abseits geeigneter





conathanjumpman schrieb:


> Der von dir gezeigte Absatz bezieht sich wie oben geschrieben:
> 
> 
> auf Absatz 42 und ist damit für die aktuelle Diskussion völlig irrelevant.





conathanjumpman schrieb:


> Der von dir gezeigte Absatz bezieht sich wie oben geschrieben:
> 
> 
> auf Absatz 42 und ist damit für die aktuelle Diskussion völlig irrelevant.


Handelt es sich beim bestätigten Jagdaufseher um einen ausgebildeten Berufsjäger oder ist er forstlich ausgebildet, so hat er innerhalb des Reviers und in jagdlichen Angelegenheiten *darüber hinaus* die Rechte und Pflichten eines Polizeibeamten und ist Ermittlungsperson der Staatsanwaltschaft[2]. Diese Befugnisse stehen – je nach Landesrecht – auch Forstbeamten zu. 





__





						Jagdaufseher – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Wie ist das mit "darüber hinaus" zu deuten?


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Dezember 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Handelt es sich beim bestätigten Jagdaufseher um einen ausgebildeten Berufsjäger oder ist er forstlich ausgebildet, so hat er innerhalb des Reviers und in jagdlichen Angelegenheiten *darüber hinaus* die Rechte und Pflichten eines Polizeibeamten und ist Ermittlungsperson der Staatsanwaltschaft[2]. Diese Befugnisse stehen – je nach Landesrecht – auch Forstbeamten zu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur IN JAGDLICHEN Angelegenheiten.
Dazu zählt nicht die Einhaltung des BayNatSchG im Hinblick auf Befahrungsrechte.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Dezember 2020)

Merkur schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man dann, dass eine Rechtsverordnung vorliegt?
> Die Schilder am Taubenberg sind hanebüchen...


Eine Rechtsverordnung müsste auf den Schildern erwähnt sein.
Sperrschilder ohne Hinweis auf eine Verordnung oder Verfügung dürften ohnehin unwirksam sein.


----------



## roddy1891 (17. Dezember 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Auf was willst du hinaus? Das eine kann man nicht mit dem anderen Vergleichen da zb. Geländer Sicherungsmaßnahmen sind.


Gleichbehandlung... Warum darf ich als Wanderer Strecken erschließen und als Mountainbiker nicht? Da muss es dann ja eine Rechtsgrundlage geben...


----------



## Sandheide (17. Dezember 2020)

roddy1891 schrieb:


> Gleichbehandlung... Warum darf ich als Wanderer Strecken erschließen und als Mountainbiker nicht? Da muss es dann ja eine Rechtsgrundlage geben...


Du kannst genauso wie ein Wanderer Anträge auf "erschließung" von strecken stellen. Da gibt es keine Unterschiede. Machen aber halt die wenigsten. Hinter Wanderwegen  stehen halt große Vereine usw. die auch die ganzen Sache wie Gutachten, Pflege, usw. besser stemmen können. (bei und zb. der Spessartbund) und vor allem gute Beziehungen in die Naturschutzbehörde haben. Aber egal ob Wanderweg oder MTB-Strecke wenn die Gemeinde oder der Grundbesitzer keinen Bock hat kannste nix dran ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Dezember 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Auch in Niedersachsen gibt es Vollzugshinweise des Ministeriums die dem Gesetzestext direkt widersprechen. Das hat beim Betretungsrecht anscheinend Tradition.


Das offensichtlichste Beispiel aus der aktuellen Bekanntmachung:
*Gesetzestext*
Art. 29 BayNatSchG         
Sportliche Betätigung

Zum Betreten im Sinn dieses Teils gehören auch das Skifahren, das Schlittenfahren, *das Reiten*, das Ballspielen und ähnliche sportliche Betätigungen in der freien Natur.

*Verwaltungsvorschrift*
(Andere) sportliche Betätigungen, Art. 29 BayNatSchG
Art. 27 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BayNatSchG erweitert das Betretungsrecht auch auf die Befugnisse nach Art. 29 BayNatSchG. Das Gesetz nennt als Beispiele für sportliche Betätigungen das Ballspielen sowie das Ski- und Schlittenfahren. Zu den Ballspielen gehört das sogenannte Bolzen ebenso wie etwa Federball oder Boccia. Als ähnliche sportliche Betätigungen kommen Winter- wie Sommersportarten in Betracht, zum Beispiel Skilanglauf, Skitouren, Klettern, Gelände- oder Waldlauf. Sportarten, die keinen Zusammenhang mehr mit Naturgenuss und Erholung aufweisen, insbesondere jegliche motorsportliche Betätigung (zum Beispiel Geländefahrten), sind von Art. 29 BayNatSchG nicht erfasst. Die Sportausübung durch die Benutzung von Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft im Sinne von 1.3.3.1 sowie *das Reiten richten sich nicht nach Art. 29 BayNatSchG*, sondern nach Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG. Handelt es sich bei sportlichen Betätigungen um organisierte Veranstaltungen, so besteht das Betretungsrecht nur unter den Voraussetzungen des Art. 32 BayNatSchG (vergleiche 2.4).


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Dezember 2020)

Das kennen wir ja von der Bay. Staatsregierung. "Ich mach mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt."

Allerdings arbeitet die Bayr. Ministerialbürokratie (im Ggs. zur Regierung) wie auch die gesamte Bayr. Verwaltung üblicherweise recht sorgfältig. Das bedeutet doch, dass solche "handwerklichen Fehler" in einer VwV nicht zufällig, sondern bewusst geschehen? Welche Lobby-Kniebohrer sind da also am Werke gewesen?


----------



## Merkur (17. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Eine Rechtsverordnung müsste auf den Schildern erwähnt sein.
> Sperrschilder ohne Hinweis auf eine Verordnung oder Verfügung dürften ohnehin unwirksam sein.


Dann schau dir bitte mal den Eintrag 335 
an, da siehst du die Bilder! Auf denen steht zwar was drauf, aber das ist eigentlich Mumpitz, weil Text und Paragraph nicht übereinstimmen -

(2) Taubenberg | Seite 14 | MTB-News.de (mtb-news.de)

Was ich außerdem nicht verstehe: ein ganz normales Straßenverkehrsschild "Durchfahrt für Radfahrer verboten" ist ja auch gültig OHNE, dass auf dem Schild irgendwas drauf steht!? Solche Schilder werden aber auch oft für Sperrungen verwendet, eines steht zb am Eingang des Trails westlich vom Schwarzenbach Richtung Süden bzw Parkplatz Winterstube (Nähe Kreuth) .....


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Dezember 2020)

Merkur schrieb:


> Dann schau dir bitte mal den Eintrag 335
> an, da siehst du die Bilder! Auf denen steht zwar was drauf, aber das ist eigentlich Mumpitz, weil Text und Paragraph nicht übereinstimmen -
> 
> (2) Taubenberg | Seite 14 | MTB-News.de (mtb-news.de)
> ...


Das ist natürlich gequirlter Schwachsinn.

*Art. 30 Land- und forstwirtschaftlich genutzte Flächen*
_(1) 1Landwirtschaftlich genutzte Flächen (einschließlich Sonderkulturen) und gärtnerisch genutzte Flächen dürfen während der Nutzzeit nur auf vorhandenen Wegen betreten werden. 2Als Nutzzeit gilt die Zeit zwischen Saat oder Bestellung und Ernte, bei Grünland die Zeit des Aufwuchses._
_(2) 1Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten ist im Wald nur auf Straßen und geeigneten Wegen zulässig. 2Die Vorschriften des Straßen- und Wegerechts und des Straßenverkehrsrechts bleiben unberührt._

Hieraus lässt sich die Sperrung vorhandener Trails, also Wege, nicht herleiten.

Art 27, 3, Satz 3 BayNatSchG: *Beschilderungen sind jedoch nur wirksam, wenn sie auf einen gesetzlichen Grund hinweisen, der eine Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts rechtfertigt.*
Der angegebene "gesetzliche Grund" nach Art. 30,2 trifft den Sachverhalt aber nicht.
Wenn tatsächlich das Befahren der Trails schädigend wirkt, hätte die Behörde eine Sperre nach 33,1 beschließen müssen und dies müsste dann auf dem Schild auch so stehen.
Das dort aufgestellte Verkehrsschild betrifft Fahrräder nicht.


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (17. Dezember 2020)

Hab auch gleich einen Mitgliedsantrag bei der DIMB ausgefüllt und überlege mich bei der IG Altmühltal zu engagieren. Ist hier zufällig einer aus der Region?


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Dezember 2020)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Hab auch gleich einen Mitgliedsantrag bei der DIMB ausgefüllt und überlege mich bei der IG Altmühltal zu engagieren. Ist hier zufällig einer aus der Region?


Welcome to the club.
Der @Sun on Tour ist aus Ingolstadt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebhunter (17. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Allerdings arbeitet die Bayr. Ministerialbürokratie (im Ggs. zur Regierung) wie auch die gesamte Bayr. Verwaltung üblicherweise recht sorgfältig. Das bedeutet doch, dass solche "handwerklichen Fehler" in einer VwV nicht zufällig, sondern bewusst geschehen? Welche Lobby-Kniebohrer sind da also am Werke gewesen?


da hat sich wohl jemand/eine Gruppe gedacht "jetzt sind alle mit Corona beschäftigt, da merkt des keiner" 😉


----------



## LeFritzz (18. Dezember 2020)

sebhunter schrieb:


> da hat sich wohl jemand/eine Gruppe gedacht "jetzt sind alle mit Corona beschäftigt, da merkt des keiner" 😉


Nein, so klammheimlich geschieht das in unserem schönen Land der Baywa nicht.

Der königlich-bayrische Abgeordnete Josef Filser aus Untermingharting, Post daselbst, hat einst den Fraktionsvorsitzenden der Bayrischen Volkspartei beschworen: "Des G'setz müssma unbedingt durchbringa, scho damit's die Sozi recht ordentlich stinkt."

In Bayern macht man sowas also nicht klammheimlich, sondern immer, damit irgend jemand damit verprellt wird. Deshalb hat man ja die Stellungnahmen der Biker eingeholt, um diese doch unberücksichtigt zu lassen.

Niemals dagegen tut die Bayrische Regierung etwas zugunsten vor irgend etwas.
Der Fraktionsvorsitzenden der Bayrischen Volkspartei zum königlich-bayrischen Abgeordneten Josef Filser aus Untermingharting, Post daselbst: "Mein lieber Filser. Das Volk ist dann am zufriedensten, wenn garnichts geschieht. Wären wir denn sonst noch an der Regierung?"
Diesen trefflichen Satz hat sich, wie Herbert Riehl Heyse in seinem Buch "CSU - die Partei, die das schöne Bayern erfunden hat" trefflich aufzeigt, vollständig zu eigen gemacht und ist zur "Fortwurstelpartei" (a.a.O.) geworden.


----------



## McDreck (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich wollte erst lachen, aber es steckt zu viel Wahrheit drin.


----------



## cbtp (18. Dezember 2020)

Merkur schrieb:


> Aber bedeutet eine Rechtsverordnung bzw Streckensperrung denn etwas anderes als zb die Schilder am Taubenberg? Wenn dem nämlich nicht so ist, brauch ich da doch bloß mal einen SINGLETRAIL fahren und zackbumm bin ich im Unrecht (zumindest nach dieser VwV)....



Die VwV sagt "irgendwie kann man das schon verbieten", aber das Gesetz und die Rechtsprechung sagen es ist erlaubt.

Im Endeffekt, ist die ganze Sache eine Vorbereitung für den nächsten Frühling – wenn wieder irgendwo wegen der vielen Radfahrer die Situation eskaliert und tatsächlich jemand wegen dieser VwV eine Strafe bekommt. Einerseits haben die Medien dann wieder was zu berichten, andererseits hoffen manche Leute offenbar, dass dann wieder umständliche Klagen notwendig sind, die dann entweder diese VwV aushebeln, oder sich tatsächlich ein Gericht gegen die MTBler ausspricht (entgegen bisheriger Rechtsprechung).


----------



## McDreck (18. Dezember 2020)

Eskalation ist auch eine Form von Fortschritt.


----------



## knogi (18. Dezember 2020)

Was ändert sich jetzt für mich wenn ich fahre? Giltet das jetzt schon grundsätzlich bei den entsprechenden Wegen oder erst wenn dort ein Schild aufgestellt wird?


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Dezember 2020)

Es werden künftig einfach viele rechtswidrige Verbotsschilder herumstehen und dann auch wieder nicht mehr...


----------



## knogi (18. Dezember 2020)

Ja das ist mir klar, aber mir geht es darum wenn kein Schild dasteht. So als "normaler Mensch" befasse ich mich wenn dann mit dem Gesetz und leite davon ab was ich darf und was nicht. Aber wenn das jetzt auch giltet wenn kein Schild dasteht, dann müsste ich ja - um "rechtskonform" unterwegs zu sein - auch die Verordnung kennen.


----------



## mw.dd (18. Dezember 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt, ist die ganze Sache eine Vorbereitung für den nächsten Frühling – wenn wieder irgendwo wegen der vielen Radfahrer die Situation eskaliert und tatsächlich jemand wegen dieser VwV eine Strafe bekommt.


Ich glaube es geht eher darum Verbotsschilder aufstellen zu dürfen.


----------



## teatimetom (18. Dezember 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich glaube es geht eher darum Verbotsschilder aufstellen zu dürfen.


Und das verbotsschild führt dann zum Wanderer, der den Weg blockiert, weil da ja ein Schild war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (18. Dezember 2020)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Und das verbotsschild führt dann zum Wanderer, der den Weg blockiert, weil da ja ein Schild war.


Genau.
Die UNB sind zwar zu allem fähig, aber vermutlich nicht dazu in der Lage alle in Frage kommenden Wege auf die Kriterien der VwV abzuklopfen. Also werden sie sich auf die beschränken, wo es von irgendwem Beschwerden gibt und dann Schilder aufstellen.
Für die Durchsetzung wird auf soziale Kontrolle ("Dös is fei koa Radlweg!") und konfliktfreudige Waldbesitzer gesetzt.


----------



## Lothar2 (18. Dezember 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Aber egal ob Wanderweg oder MTB-Strecke wenn die Gemeinde oder der Grundbesitzer keinen Bock hat kannste nix dran ändern.


So schaut`s aus. Mir sind auch reichlich Wanderwege bekannt, welche als solche eigentlich nicht mehr begehbar sind. Mal ist es die erschreckte Kuh, mal der Naturschutz, mal die Unfallgefahr, oder auch Privatgrund, dann wieder der der Forst, welcher nur noch Waldautobahnen pflegen mag. Gründe gibt`s gar viele und am Ende wird auch der Wanderer auf breite befestigte und schnurgerade Wege geleitet.
 Im Grunde steht doch das Ziel klar im Raum. In der freien Natur hat niemand etwas zu suchen, es sei denn er pflanzt, erntet oder schiesst mit Genehmigung des Besitzers.


----------



## LeFritzz (18. Dezember 2020)

knogi schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir klar, aber mir geht es darum wenn kein Schild dasteht. So als "normaler Mensch" befasse ich mich wenn dann mit dem Gesetz und leite davon ab was ich darf und was nicht. Aber wenn das jetzt auch giltet wenn kein Schild dasteht, dann müsste ich ja - um "rechtskonform" unterwegs zu sein - auch die Verordnung kennen.


Das ist etwas "blöd".
Verordnungen / Verfügungen sind wirksam, wenn sie "ortsüblich" bekannt bemacht worden sind.
Nun lese ich aber das Amtsblatt der Gemeinde Untermingharting, Post dasselbst, niemals, weil es mir im Gegensatz zum Amtsblatt meiner Wohnsitzgemeinde nicht in den Briefkasten geworfen wird.
Ich kriege also die Sperrverordnungen am Wohnsitz des königlich-bayrischen Angeordneten Josef Filser nicht mit. Jetzt wäre zu entscheiden ob ich durch diese Unkenntnis bereits fahrlässig handele beim Begehen der OWi, was ich mit meinem Wissen bejahen würde (die Rechtmässigkeit der Sperrverordnung sei mal dahingestellt, spielt hier auch keine Rolle).
Das bedeutet, sobald ich irgendwo fahre, muss ich mich über mögliche Sperren umfassend informieren. Übrigens darf ich mich auch gegen eine rechtswidrige Sperrverordnung nicht einfach hinwegsetzen, sondern müsste sie erst im Klageweg ausser Kraft setzen lassen. Anders verhält es sich mit Sperrschildern, welche i.S.d. Art 27, 3, Satz 3 BayNatSchG keine Wirksamkeit enfalten.


----------



## MtB55 (18. Dezember 2020)

Stand da nicht irgendwas von ohne Motor, notfalls kaufe ich mir wieder ein eMTB für die dann gesperrten Wege, ich bin da recht flexibel.


----------



## sibu (18. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Verordnungen / Verfügungen sind wirksam, wenn sie "ortsüblich" bekannt bemacht worden sind.


"Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht". Ein ähnliches Problem haben wir hier im Landkreis (nicht in Bayern): Im Rahmen des Naturschutzes ist auf einigen Wegen das Radfahren verboten worden, aber aus Unkenntnis halten sich viele nicht dran. Lokal hat es sich herumgesprochen, seitdem mehrmals gebührenpflichtig verwarnt wurde, aber Gäste von außerhalb tappen immer wieder mal in die Falle.


----------



## scratch_a (18. Dezember 2020)

tib02 schrieb:


> Stand da nicht irgendwas von ohne Motor, notfalls kaufe ich mir wieder ein eMTB für die dann gesperrten Wege, ich bin da recht flexibel.



Bei dir muss man wirklich überlegen, ob du das ernst meinst oder einfach ein schlechter Witz sein soll 

Jedenfalls halte ich solche Beiträge in einem Thread "Rechtslage in Bayern" für denkbar suboptimal, weil im Internet doch einige bildungsferne Menschen unterwegs sind und solche Aussagen als legale Lösung ansehen könnten.


----------



## robzo (18. Dezember 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Handelt es sich beim bestätigten Jagdaufseher um einen ausgebildeten Berufsjäger oder ist er forstlich ausgebildet, so hat er innerhalb des Reviers und in jagdlichen Angelegenheiten *darüber hinaus* die Rechte und Pflichten eines Polizeibeamten und ist Ermittlungsperson der Staatsanwaltschaft[2]. Diese Befugnisse stehen – je nach Landesrecht – auch Forstbeamten zu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Nur IN JAGDLICHEN Angelegenheiten.
> Dazu zählt nicht die Einhaltung des BayNatSchG im Hinblick auf Befahrungsrechte.




Da steht übersetzt, dass der Berufsjäger im Revier die Rechte und Pflichten eines Polizeibeamten hat (in allen Angelegenheiten) zudem hat der Berufjäger diese Rechte und Pflichten auch außerhalb seines Reviers (= darüber hinaus), wenn es um jagdliche Angelegenheiten geht.


----------



## Merkur (18. Dezember 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Da steht übersetzt, dass der Berufsjäger im Revier die Rechte und Pflichten eines Polizeibeamten hat (in allen Angelegenheiten) zudem hat der Berufjäger diese Rechte und Pflichten auch außerhalb seines Reviers (= darüber hinaus), wenn es um jagdliche Angelegenheiten geht.


Ich glaube deine Übersetzung ist nicht ganz korrekt, allerdings ist der zitierte Text auch nicht besonders präzise formuliert!
Das Problem ist das "und", was meines Erachtens hier soviel heißen soll bzw. muss wie "und zwar".
Würde das "und" zwei gleichberechtigte Sätze verbinden und nicht den zweiten präzisieren - was ich vermute - hättest du natürlich recht, aber das "darüber hinaus" bleibt trotzdem merkwürdig!
Kann mir auf jeden Fall nicht vorstellen, dass ein Forstmensch mit oben genannten Qualifikationen tatsächlich die gleichen Befugnisse hat wie ein Polizeibeamter...


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (18. Dezember 2020)

Die Zurücknahme der neuen Naturschutzverordnung in Bayern
					

Bayern war bisher das libralste Bundesland gegenüber Mountainbikern. Dies hat sich jetzt geändert und unseren Sport wird extremst beschnitten, denn Singletrails werden gesperrt. Wir müssen unseren Sport retten. Helft bitte mit!




					secure.avaaz.org


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (18. Dezember 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Da steht übersetzt, dass der Berufsjäger im Revier die Rechte und Pflichten eines Polizeibeamten hat (in allen Angelegenheiten) zudem hat der Berufjäger diese Rechte und Pflichten auch außerhalb seines Reviers (= darüber hinaus), wenn es um jagdliche Angelegenheiten geht.


Genauso und und nicht anders ist der Satz zu lesen und verstehen.


----------



## Mountain77 (18. Dezember 2020)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Die Zurücknahme der neuen Naturschutzverordnung in Bayern
> 
> 
> Bayern war bisher das libralste Bundesland gegenüber Mountainbikern. Dies hat sich jetzt geändert und unseren Sport wird extremst beschnitten, denn Singletrails werden gesperrt. Wir müssen unseren Sport retten. Helft bitte mit!
> ...


Ich scheue mich davor diese Petition zu unterschreiben, da ich diese sehr schlecht ausformuliert finde... freundlich gesagt.


----------



## robzo (18. Dezember 2020)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ich scheue mich davor diese Petition zu unterschreiben, da ich diese sehr schlecht ausformuliert finde... freundlich gesagt.


Eine sauber begründete, nicht nur auf Singletrails reduzierte (was ist das denn genau? Stehen die in der VwV?)  und grammatikalisch korrekte Petition ohne Rechtschreibfehler würde evtl. bei den Empfängern besser ankommen.


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (18. Dezember 2020)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ich scheue mich davor diese Petition zu unterschreiben, da ich diese sehr schlecht ausformuliert finde... freundlich gesagt.



Ja, da bin ich bei euch. Aber generell der richtige Weg um zumindest ein Zeichen zu setzen. 

Kann und sollte sowas die DIMB in die Wege leiten? Das ganze strukturiert und begründet. Bzw. ist sowas vielleicht schon geplant.


----------



## 911wood (18. Dezember 2020)

Die Petition ist leider Quatsch. Sie richtet sich vage formuliert gegen eine Verordnung. Unser Problem aktuell ist die neue Verwaltungsvorschrift und nicht irgendeine Verordnung. Gegen eine VWV kann man m.W. nach erstmal nix machen. Ich hab morgen Zugriff auf nen MDL und werde ihn interviewen.


----------



## Mountain77 (18. Dezember 2020)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Ja, da bin ich bei euch. Aber generell der richtige Weg um zumindest ein Zeichen zu setzen.
> 
> Kann und sollte sowas die DIMB in die Wege leiten? Das ganze strukturiert und begründet. Bzw. ist sowas vielleicht schon geplant.


Das wäre auch mein Wunsch und würde dafür im Freundes und Bekanntenkreis Werbung machen.
Aber so...
Ich frage mich halt gerade was ist, wenn die aktuelle Petition irgendwie durchkommt. Wer kümmert sich darum, dass dieses "Zeichen" kein kurzes auflodern bleibt... der Petitionsersteller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (18. Dezember 2020)

Da könnte die DIMB doch unterstützend zur Seite stehen. Ich finde gut, wenn jemand Initiative zeigt. Da wäre Hilfestellung leisten evtl. eine gute Herangehensweise.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Dezember 2020)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Da könnte die DIMB doch unterstützend zur Seite stehen. Ich finde gut, wenn jemand Initiative zeigt. Da wäre Hilfestellung leisten evtl. eine gute Herangehensweise.


Die ist am Thema dran:








						UPDATE 22.12.2020: DIMB befürchtet Wegesperrungen in Bayern
					

Die bay. Verwaltung hat neue Verwaltungsvorschriften zur Erholung in der freien Natur erlassen. Obwohl die DIMB umfangreiche Anmerkungen im Vorfeld dazu abgegeben hat, wurden diese kaum berücksichtigt...




					www.dimb.de


----------



## robzo (18. Dezember 2020)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Da könnte die DIMB doch unterstützend zur Seite stehen. Ich finde gut, wenn jemand Initiative zeigt. Da wäre Hilfestellung leisten evtl. eine gute Herangehensweise.


Die Frage ist allerdings, inwieweit man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt eine Zurücknahme der VwV begründen kann. Die hier von vielen beschriebenen Auswirkungen sind ja noch gar nicht da, sondern eine (sehr wahrscheinliche) Mutmaßung unsererseits. Einschränkungen können nun kommen, noch sind sie aber nicht da. Auch wird es kein generelles Befahrungsverbot geben, das der Landesverfassung widersprechen würde.
Ebenfalls müsste zunächst geklärt werden, ob eine lokale Einschränkung nicht doch auch ihre Berechtigung haben könnte.
Alles nicht so einfach.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Dezember 2020)

Bei der aktuellen Bekanntmachung handelt es sich, wie einige hier schon richtig geschrieben haben, nicht um eine Verordnung, sondern um eine Verwaltungsvorschrift, die für sich genommen keine Außenwirkung entfaltet und in der vorliegenden Form lediglich die Verwaltung bindet gesetzes- und verfassungswidrige Entscheidungen zu treffen.

An der Rechtslage selbst ändert sich dadurch nichts!

Das bedeutet, dass nach wie vor jeder Radfahrer, der sich an die Verhaltensempfehlungen der Verbände - seien es die DIMB Trailrules, die DAV Wegeregeln oder andere hält, in Bayern gesetzeskonform, natur-, gemein- und eigentümerverträglich unterwegs ist und sich keine Sorgen machen müsste. Diese in Bayern bisher vorherschende Unbeschwertheit bei der Erholung scheint nun erst einmal dahin.


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Inzwischen geht leider nicht nur, wie dargestellt, der tatsächliche Regelungsgehalt des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes und mit ihm auch die Rechtssicherheit und der Rechtsfrieden immer mehr verloren, sondern auch der dem Grundrecht zugrunde liegende Geist. Es wäre daher an der Zeit diesen Geist zu erneuern, Erholungsuchende, aber auch Eigentümer und den Staat an ihre Verantwortung zu erinnern die jeweiligen Rechte das anderen zu respektieren und nicht nur auf dessen vermeintliche Pflichten hinzuweisen. An einer umfassenden Information und Aufklärung über die Rechtslage und natur-und sozialverträglichem Verhalten sollte daher im Sinne des Gemeinwohls (Art. 3 Abs. 1 Satz 2, Art. 103 Abs. 2 und Art. 151 Abs. 1 BV sowie Art. 141 BV) allen gelegen sein.


Die DIMB arbeitet jedenfalls daran, diese wieder herzustellen.


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (18. Dezember 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Die Frage ist allerdings, inwieweit man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt eine Zurücknahme der VwV begründen kann. Die hier von vielen beschriebenen Auswirkungen sind ja noch gar nicht da, sondern eine (sehr wahrscheinliche) Mutmaßung unsererseits. Einschränkungen können nun kommen, noch sind sie aber nicht da. Auch wirx es kein generelles Befahrungsverbot geben, dass der Landesverfassung widersprechen würde.
> Ebenfalls müsste zunächst geklärt werden, ob eine lokale Einschränkung nicht doch auch ihre Berechtigung haben könnte.
> Alles nicht so einfach.



Ja, aber wenn der erste Schritt getan ist... ist der zweite nicht weit. Ganz klar muss man die ganze Sache jetzt strukturiert angehen und prüfen. Abwarten und keine Flagge zeigen ist aus meiner Sicht aber das falsche Zeichen. 

Aber anscheinend ist man ja dran   
Ich habe mir aber noch nicht alles durchgelesen.


----------



## vanbov (18. Dezember 2020)

knogi schrieb:


> Was ändert sich jetzt für mich wenn ich fahre? Giltet das jetzt schon grundsätzlich bei den entsprechenden Wegen oder erst wenn dort ein Schild aufgestellt wird?


Erst wenn offizielle (von der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde geprüfte) Schilder aufgestellt sind....
BTW: bei uns verschwinden immer wieder Schilder verschiedenster Art 🤔 auch ne Lösung?


----------



## Pintie (18. Dezember 2020)

ja hier auch. Keine Ahung wer da mit nem 8er und 10er Schlüssel in den Wald geht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Dezember 2020)

Es ist doch an der Zeit dass man was unternimmt. Insofern schadet so eine Petition erstmal nicht. Wenn sie nicht viele Unterschriften erhält interessiert nimmt sie niemand außerhalb unserer blase wahr.


----------



## dertutnix (19. Dezember 2020)

Trails in Bayern: Sperrungen drohen [Update]
					

Inmitten des Corona-Lockdowns hat Bayerns Regierung am 16. Dezember das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz um eine Vorschrift erweitert. Damit droht eine Welle von Bike-Verboten, vor allem in alpinen Regionen. Wir haben mit der DIMB gesprochen.




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## MtB55 (19. Dezember 2020)

Naja ich mache seit 2 Jahren noch Trailrunning, ist zu mindestens eine Alternative und das Carbon-Teil hänge ich mir dann ins Wohnzimmer 🏃😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (19. Dezember 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Insofern schadet so eine Petition erstmal nicht.


Diese schon.


----------



## Mountain77 (19. Dezember 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Es ist doch an der Zeit dass man was unternimmt. Insofern schadet so eine Petition erstmal nicht. Wenn sie nicht viele Unterschriften erhält interessiert nimmt sie niemand außerhalb unserer blase wahr.



Eine Petition in ehren, wenn wir aber außerhalb der Blase überhaupt ein wenig Verständnis erzeugen wollen holt der vorliegende Petitionstext aus meiner Sicht die Beteiligten nicht ab, gerade wenn es dann Richtung Anspechpartner in den Ämtern oder potentielle Unterstützer in den anderen Nutzergruppen geht.

*Aussage:*
"Bayern war bisher das liebralste Bundesland gegenüber Mountainbiker."
*Frage: *
Wieso? Weshalb? Warum? Was ist hier los? Hat das für mich als Wanderer, Flanierer, Kletterer, Reiter... auch Konsequenzen?
*Antwort: ?

Aussage:*
" Dies  hat sich jetzt geändert und unsere Sport wird extremst beschnitten, denn
Singletrails werden gesperrt."
*Frage: *
Wer? Wie? Was? Wieso? Weshalb? Warum? Was ist hier los? Hat das für mich als Wanderer, Flanierer, Kletterer, Reiter... auch Konsequenzen?
*Antwort: ?

Aussage:*
"Wir müssen unseren Sport retten. Helft bitte mit!"
*Frage:*
Wer? Wie? Was? Wieso? Weshalb? Warum? Was ist hier los? Hat das für mich als Wanderer, Flanierer, Kletterer, Reiter... auch Konsequenzen?
*Antwort: ?*


----------



## Jabberwoky (19. Dezember 2020)

Aktuell können wir m.M. nach eh nix machen, außer einem Verein beitreten und aktiv unsere Mithilfe anbieten.
Aktiv werden kann man dann, wenn die ersten Trailsperrungen vorgenommen wurden. Eventuell werden sich die Sperrungen auch nur auf die momentanen Hotspots beschränken (die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt).

Mir ist auch noch unklar wie das in Breite kommuniziert wird. Die Bikemagazine werden nur von einem Bruchteil der MTBer/innen gelesen. Der große Schwarm weiß davon erst mal nix.


----------



## alexSnow (19. Dezember 2020)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Mir ist auch noch unklar wie das in Breite kommuniziert wird. Die Bikemagazine werden nur von einem Bruchteil der MTBer/innen gelesen. Der große Schwarm weiß davon erst mal nix.



Gut so, dass nicht alle diese Fake News lesen 😂
Sowohl der Bericht auf MTB News, als auch der oben verlinkte Bericht des Bike Magazin strotzt ja nur so vor Fehlinformationen. Zumindest lassen sich viele Aussagen dort leicht missverstehen. Als unbedarfte Leser geht man dann davon aus, dass sich die Rechtslage geändert hat - was ja nicht der Fall ist. Für einen Richter ist diese VwV rein rechtlich genauso bindend, wie ein MTB-kritischer Kommentar in einer Jägerzeitschrift. Klar sollte man etwas dagegen tun, vor allem auch weil es Richter geben mag, die sich der Einfachheit halber halt an so einer Behördenmeinung orientieren. Deshalb ist es auch super, dass die DIMB etwas unternimmt. 

Aber von Magazinen, die unsere Interessen vertreten sollen, kann man schon erwarten, dass sie sauber berichten. Denn so wie es gerade kommuniziert wird, wird bestimmt auch Wanderer geben, die einem MTBler gerade solche Berichte unter die Nase halten und ihm weißmachen wollen, dass er verbitswidrig unterwegs ist... 

Auch diese (man kann es leider nicht anders sagen) lächerliche Petition dürfte mehr schaden, als nutzen.


----------



## travelgerd (19. Dezember 2020)

alexSnow schrieb:


> Gut so, dass nicht alle diese Fake News lesen 😂
> Sowohl der Bericht auf MTB News, als auch der oben verlinkte Bericht des Bike Magazin strotzt ja nur so vor Fehlinformationen. Zumindest lassen sich viele Aussagen dort leicht missverstehen. Als unbedarfte Leser geht man dann davon aus, dass sich die Rechtslage geändert hat - was ja nicht der Fall ist. Für einen Richter ist diese VwV rein rechtlich genauso bindend, wie ein MTB-kritischer Kommentar in einer Jägerzeitschrift. Klar sollte man etwas dagegen tun, vor allem auch weil es Richter geben mag, die sich der Einfachheit halber halt an so einer Behördenmeinung orientieren. Deshalb ist es auch super, dass die DIMB etwas unternimmt.
> 
> Aber von Magazinen, die unsere Interessen vertreten sollen, kann man schon erwarten, dass sie sauber berichten. Denn so wie es gerade kommuniziert wird, wird bestimmt auch Wanderer geben, die einem MTBler gerade solche Berichte unter die Nase halten und ihm weißmachen wollen, dass er verbitswidrig unterwegs ist...
> ...


Als Nichtwissender bitte um eine verständliche Erläuterung. Danke.
Schlecht finde ich jedenfalls, dass das "Lager der MTBler", sofern es sowas überhaupt gibt, schon wieder recht gespalten ist. Eine Aufspaltung in Einzelfraktionen kann in der Sache nur negative Auswirkungen haben.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Dezember 2020)

Weil es leider gut passt:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ich mache hier jetzt mal für drei Dinge ganz eigennützig Werbung (verdiene aber nichts daran):
> 
> 1. Dieses Schild gibt die Rechtslage in Bayern wieder und hilft von vornherein Klarheit darüber zu verschaffen - die Regeln richten sich an die Mountainbiker - (das Schild ist ja auch von der DIMB), letztlich gelten sie bis auf das Wegegebot natürlich auch für die Wanderer):
> 
> ...


----------



## dopero (19. Dezember 2020)

Die Rechtslage hat sich nicht verändert, da es an den Gesetzen selbst keine Veränderungen gab.

Geändert hat sich die Bekanntmachung zum Vollzug des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes. Dies stellt wohl eine Verwaltungsvorschrift (VwV) dar und sollte dazu dienen den nachgeordneten Verwaltungsbehörden eine einfache Anleitung zu geben, wie sie die Gesetze auszulegen und zu interpretieren haben.
Deswegen darf die VwV keine eigenen Regelungen enthalten, sondern eben nur die vorhandenen Normierungen verschiedener Gesetze wiedergeben und ihre gemeinsame praktische Anwendung durch die Verwaltung beschreiben.

Die nach wie vor gültige Rechtslage in Bayern wird wohl am besten bei der DIMB zusammengefasst.


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Dezember 2020)

Unterm Strich wird der Gegenwind halt stärker und wenn wir uns im Kreis drehen oder nichts tun wird es halt immer mehr Verbote, Kontrollen und Sanktionen geben. 

Hier wird wesentlich konstruktiver über irgendwelche Shimstacks diskutiert oder Bilder von irgendwelchen umbauten gepostet, aber was will man mit dem Krempel wenn man dann irgendwann nur noch im Bikepark fahren kann?


----------



## mw.dd (19. Dezember 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Unterm Strich wird der Gegenwind halt stärker und wenn wir uns im Kreis drehen oder nichts tun wird es halt immer mehr Verbote, Kontrollen und Sanktionen geben.


Man kann was tun:
1. Trailrules beachten; wem 6 zuviel sind, merkt sich eine: Nimm Rücksicht auf andere
2. Macht Euch sichtbar. Radfahren im Wald ist genauso normal wie Wandern, im Stadtpark Fußballspielen; man kann sich rücksichtsvoll verhalten ohne zu kuschen
3. Redet mit den anderen Waldbesuchern und zeigt Gesicht
4. Identifiziert diejenigen, die politisch was bewegen können und für das Thema empfänglich sind. Fahrrad fährt fast jeder; Politiker haben Kinder, Enkel, Freunde etc. Da sind sicher auch Mountainbiker drunter!

Der DIMB fehlt es übrigens nicht an Mitgliedern, sondern an Aktiven, die nicht nur gewillt sondern auch in der Lage sind in Sachen Betretungsrecht was zu bewegen und sich in die Thematik einzuarbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanbov (19. Dezember 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> ja hier auch. Keine Ahung wer da mit nem 8er und 10er Schlüssel in den Wald geht.


Kann sein das beides bald zu meiner Standardausrüstung im HipBag gehört


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Dezember 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Kann sein das beides bald zu meiner Standardausrüstung im HipBag gehört


Vll. Pfefferspray auch dazu?


----------



## vanbov (19. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Vll. Pfefferspray auch dazu?


Nö... hab schon CO2 Kartuschen dabei um den Luft aufzupumpen...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (19. Dezember 2020)

Diskussionen im Fratzenbuch haben mir die äußerst ärgerliche Position des DAV gezeigt: Ihre Stellungnahme ist leeres Gewäsch mit der Überschrift "Nachvollziehbare Regelungen".

Weiterhin gibt es einen Zusammenhang mit dem Volksbegehren zur Artenvielfalt. Hier im Bericht des im Anschluss an das VB abgehaltenen Runden Tischs findet sich auf S. 20 unter der Überschrift "Das Verhalten in der Natur bei diversen Freizeitaktivitäten ist zu einem zentralen Problem für die Natur geworden" Unheilvolles. Ein Kommentator in FB schrieb sinngemäß: "Es wurde also gegen die intensive Landwirtschaft aufbegehrt, und bekommen haben wir MTB-Verbote" -- das scheint nicht ganz aus der Luft gegriffen zu sein. Wer saß als einziger Vertreter der Outdoorsportler am Runden Tisch? Der DAV.

Was soll das? Ich bin Mitglied dort, wir haben eine aktive MTB-Gruppe und der Verband pinkelt uns ans Bein??


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Dezember 2020)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> Diskussionen im Fratzenbuch haben mir die äußerst ärgerliche Position des DAV gezeigt: Ihre Stellungnahme ist leeres Gewäsch mit der Überschrift "Nachvollziehbare Regelungen".
> 
> Weiterhin gibt es einen Zusammenhang mit dem Volksbegehren zur Artenvielfalt. Hier im Bericht des im Anschluss an das VB abgehaltenen Runden Tischs findet sich auf S. 20 unter der Überschrift "Das Verhalten in der Natur bei diversen Freizeitaktivitäten ist zu einem zentralen Problem für die Natur geworden" Unheilvolles. Ein Kommentator in FB schrieb sinngemäß: "Es wurde also gegen die intensive Landwirtschaft aufbegehrt, und bekommen haben wir MTB-Verbote" -- das scheint nicht ganz aus der Luft gegriffen zu sein. Wer saß als einziger Vertreter der Outdoorsportler am Runden Tisch? Der DAV.
> 
> Was soll das? Ich bin Mitglied dort, wir haben eine aktive MTB-Gruppe und der Verband pinkelt uns ans Bein??


Be quiet and suffer.

Vor gut 30 Jahren hatten wir die Diskussion um Felssperrungen, Sportklettern, etc.
Da hat sich der alte und ehrwührdige(???) DAV so verhalten, wie er das heute zum Mountainbiken tut.
Hochkonservativ.
Konservativ ist nicht negativ. Gute alte Werte sind es wert, bewahrt zu werden.
Wenn vermeintlicher Konservatismus aber sich reaktionär, ausgrenzend und rassistisch geriert, ist er nicht mehr tolerierbar. Das hat der DAV doch alles schon durchgemacht: Arierparagraph, Ausschluss der Sektion Donauland, Gleichschaltung. Angeblich hat er das doch verarbeitet.
Vor 30 Jahren haben wir dem DAV vorgeworfen, ein Verein der Altvorderen, der Rotkarierten Wanderer zu sein, der sich nicht mehr für die sportlichen Alpinisten einsetzt. Nun, der DAV ist damals halbherzig dem Sportverband beigetreten. Getan hat er für uns Kletterer nichts. Wir haben die IG Klettern gegründet. Ohne die könnte man heute wahrscheinlich nicht mehr im Frankenjura und sonstigen Mittelgebirgen klettern.
Der DAV gibt sich als der größte Naturschutzverein der Republik. Ist er aber ein Sportverein? Eher nicht. Das sagen haben dort die Altvorderen in rotkarierten Hemden.


Ceterum censeo:
Tretet der DIMB bei. Denn die ist die einzige ernsthafte Vertretung der Mountainbiker.


----------



## S-H-A (19. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Be quiet and suffer.
> 
> Vor gut 30 Jahren hatten wir die Diskussion um Felssperrungen, Sportklettern, etc.
> Da hat sich der alte und ehrwührdige(???) DAV so verhalten, wie er das heute zum Mountainbiken tut.
> ...


Ist das so? Wo war denn die DIMB bei diesem runden Tisch? Jetzt im Ernst. Wollte die nicht? Durfte sie nicht? Warum der DAV und nicht die DIMB? Gibt es da Gründe? Blick da echt nicht durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ist das so? Wo war denn die DIMB bei diesem runden Tisch? Jetzt im Ernst. Wollte die nicht? Durfte sie nicht? Warum der DAV und nicht die DIMB? Gibt es da Gründe? Blick da echt nicht durch...


Dazu wurden die eingeladen, mit denen man ohnehin in der Sache schon in Kontakt war:

*Protokoll der Sitzung vom 20.11.2019 mit Alois Glück*
Protokoll AG Berglandwirtschaft 2019 12 [...]
PDF-Dokument [818.5 KB]


----------



## scratch_a (20. Dezember 2020)

Was haben eigentlich die Bergbauern mit dem restlichen Bayern zu tun? Oder anders gefragt, warum werden die lokalen Probleme dort auf ganz Bayern übertragen und alle sollen darunter leiden? Geteiltes Leid, halbes Leid?


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (20. Dezember 2020)

Weil hier einige Schreiben, dass sich nichts ändert, weil sich die Rechtslage nicht ändert, möchte ich mal ein Beispiel aus einem anderen Umfeld nennen. Ich arbeite bei einem Unternehmen das Biomasseheizkraftwerke projektiert und betreibt. Die Generalzolldirektion hat 2018 ein Informationsschreiben (!) rausgegeben, wie die Befreiung der Stromsteuer aufzufassen ist => keine Änderung irgendwelcher Gesetze. Dies hatte enorme Auswirkungen auf die Praxis. Jeder Prüfer der Hauptzollämter orientiert sich nun an diesem Schreiben. Was auch klar ist, kommt ja von oben. Ich beschäftige mich mittlerweile seit 1,5 Jahren zusammen mit Rechts- und Steuerberatern damit hier eine Lösung zu finden. Es traut sich aber nun keiner von diesem Schreiben abzuweichen, obwohl es Nonsens ist.

Was ich sagen will, ob nun Änderung einer Verwaltungsvorschrift oder ein Informationsschreiben von "oben", es können sich daraus massive Änderungen in der Praxis ergeben. Und dann wird es im ersten Augenblick schwer mit Gesetzeslage zu argumentieren. Ob ich dann Monate später in einer möglichen Gerichtsverhandlung vielleicht recht bekomme, finde ich keine beruhigende Aussicht wenn ich mich auf's Rad setze und auf dann "halblegalen" Wegen unterwegs bin.

Deswegen finde ich schon, dass gehandelt werden muss. Wehret den Anfängen wäre jetzt sehr abgedroschen, aber Flagge zeigen ist aus meiner Sicht erstmal gut... um damit Aufmerksam zu machen, dass wir doch ganz schön viele sind und bestmöglich sogar noch eine sehr große Gemeinschaft, die gemeinsam an einem Strang zieht.

Und zur Petition: Inhaltlich ist sie (gebe ich zu) sehr mau, aber was man damit erreicht (vielleicht auch etwas plakativ), dass man Aufmerksamkeit erzielt und innerhalb der MTBer das Thema somit vielleicht bei manchen erst bekannt macht. Sowas wird geteilt und evtl. mobilisiert es den ein oder anderen ja sich zu engagieren. Vielleicht regional, wo man mehr erreichen kann, als bei der Staatsregierung. Ich jedenfalls finde es gut, dass jemand Initiative zeigt und würde es mehr begrüßen ihn dabei zu unterstützen, als wieder mal alles zu zerpflücken und schlecht zu reden.


----------



## vanbov (20. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ist das so? Wo war denn die DIMB bei diesem runden Tisch? Jetzt im Ernst. Wollte die nicht? Durfte sie nicht? Warum der DAV und nicht die DIMB? Gibt es da Gründe? Blick da echt nicht durch...


Ich zitiere mich mal aus dem anderen Fred:


vanbov schrieb:


> Wenn die Großkopferten ned wollen, dann wollen sie nicht.....
> Wir (bzw. hauptsächlich unser Kumpel) haben hier lange in diversen Gruppen mit Unterstützung der DIMB mit den MTB-Vereinen, Lokalen Fahrradgeschäften, DAV usw. Gespräche geführt ohne auch nur ansatzweise auf einen grünen Nenner zu kommen. Hier spielt auch die Angst der Vereine eine große Rolle, das die Unterstützung der Stadt / Gemeinde bei der nächsten Veranstaltung dann einfach untersagt wird..... Am Schluss denkt doch sowieso jeder wieder nur an seinen eigenen Vorteil.


Das ganze wurde initiert, nachdem auf mehreren Trails Nagelbretter und sonstigen gefährlichen Fallen im Wald entdeckt wurde, Anzeigen bei der Polizei eingingen und die lokale Presse aufeinmal davon berichtet hat. Der Shitstorm in de Kommentaren der Zeitung / Fazeboke war ähnlich dem wie er im Münchner Merkur zu finden ist: erbärmlich

Hierzu gab es auch einen „runden Tisch“ im Juni 2020 zu dem geladen waren:

Stadtrat & Stadtverwaltung
Bayerische Waldforsten
Waldbesitzervereinigung
DAV
Radsportvereine (Hauptgruppe: Rennradfahrer welche das 24 Stundenrennen organisieren)
1 Vertreter der aktiven hiesigen MTB‘ler (mein Journalistenkumpel)
Seitens meines Kumpel wurde vorgeschlagen, die DIMB mit an den Tisch zu bringen, was aber strikt abgelehnt wurde... Hier gabs viel blablabla... Jaja, man wolle „legale“ Angebote schaffen, dafür müssten die alten Trails verschwinden usw..... 
Aber außer ner Trailsperrung (in dem Waldstück wo die ganzen Fallen gefunden wurden) ist nichts passiert oder auf den Weg gebracht worden.
Man hört aktuell, das hier von nem Radsportvereinsmitglied (Verwandt mit dem Bügermeister und einigen Waldbauern / Jägern) im Hintergrund auf dem Rücken der MTB‚ler gschachert wird.

Amigo läßt Grüßen ! ! !
Ich wiederhole mich ja nur ungern, aber wenn die Großkopferten und Priviligierten ned wollen, dann wollen sie auch nicht!


----------



## robzo (20. Dezember 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal aus dem anderen Fred:
> 
> Das ganze wurde initiert, nachdem auf mehreren Trails Nagelbretter und sonstigen gefährlichen Fallen im Wald entdeckt wurde, Anzeigen bei der Polizei eingingen und die lokale Presse aufeinmal davon berichtet hat. Der Shitstorm in de Kommentaren der Zeitung / Fazeboke war ähnlich dem wie er im Münchner Merkur zu finden ist: erbärmlich
> 
> ...


Ging es im von Dir angeführten Beispiel um das generelle Befahren bestehender Wege/Wanderwege in eurer Region, oder um das Anlegen/Tolerieren gebauter Strecken bzw. von gebauten Anlagen an vorhandenen Wegen?
Gibt es solche neue Strecken/Anlagen in der Region und sind diese evtl. Auslöser der Kritik?


----------



## S-H-A (20. Dezember 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Dazu wurden die eingeladen, mit denen man ohnehin in der Sache schon in Kontakt war:
> 
> *Protokoll der Sitzung vom 20.11.2019 mit Alois Glück*
> Protokoll AG Berglandwirtschaft 2019 12 [...]
> PDF-Dokument [818.5 KB]


Warum die DIMB nicht?


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Dezember 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Runde Tische dienen in Bayern vorwiegend dazu, den anwesenden, meist wenig informierten Bikern (was auch hier den Kreis der Eingeladenen erklärt), das von der Verfassung garantierte Betretungsrecht stellvertretend für alle Radfahrer abzuschwatzen. Je nach Interessenlage der anwesenden "Vertreter" der Mountainbiker wird auf irgendwelche halbseidenen Deals zu Lasten der Allgemeinheit eingegangen.
> 
> ... nur damit sich hier nachher keiner über die Ergebnisse wundert ...


... und dafür ist es halt wenig hilfreich, wenn noch ein wirklicher Vertreter der Interessen der Mountainbiker mit fachlicher und rechtlicher Kompetenz mit dabei wäre.

Wie hier in der Stellungnahme der DIMB zum Entwurf der neuen Verwaltungsvorschrift erwähnt
Stellungnahme-Vollzugsbekanntmachung_Erholung-in-freier-Natur_20-09-24
war die DIMB an einem Arbeitskreis "geeignete Wege" beteiligt:



> Der Entwurf enthält hierzu rechtliche und fachliche Fehler. Wir hatten bereits mit Stellungnahme vom 25.10.19 den Arbeitskreis „geeignete Wege“ auf die rechtliche Einordnung der Vorschläge hingewiesen und können nicht erkennen, dass diese entsprechend berücksichtigt wurden. Bei der Bekanntmachung handelt es sich daher nicht um einen gemeinsam getragenen Konsens.


----------



## alexSnow (20. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Übrigens darf ich mich auch gegen eine rechtswidrige Sperrverordnung nicht einfach hinwegsetzen, sondern müsste sie erst im Klageweg ausser Kraft setzen lassen. Anders verhält es sich mit Sperrschildern, welche i.S.d. Art 27, 3, Satz 3 BayNatSchG keine Wirksamkeit enfalten.


Ist das tatsächlich so? Verordnungen entfalten ja grundsätzlich keine Rechtswirkung, wenn sie rechtswidrig sind. Also kann man sich ja grundsätzlich drüber hinwegsetzen und ein Richter würde sie in einem etwaigen Verfahren dann nicht anwenden (wenn er sie auch für rechtswidrig erachtet). Oder gibt es hier Ausnahmen, die für eine Bindungswirkung sorgen? 

Demgegenüber wäre eine Sperre per Verwaltungsakt / Allgemeinverfügung vermutlich auch dann bindend, wenn sie rechtswidrig ist, was vielleicht in manchen Fällen Sinn macht, aber verfassungsrechtlich zumindest fragwürdig erscheint. 

Ich kenne hier in der Gegend Sperren per Verordnung. Dürfte aber sicher auch welche per Allgemeinverfügung geben... 

Weißt du, wie es mit Schildern der Grundeigentümer aussieht, wenn sie formell dem Art 27 (3) S 3 BayNatschG entsprechen? Da das keine Verwaltungsakte sind, vermute ich, dass sie auch nicht bindend sind, wenn sie materiell rechtswidrig sind.


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Dezember 2020)

Alles was man wissen muss, steht in Art. 27 Abs. 3 BayNatSchG.

Hinsichtlich der paar - allerdings inzwischen mehr oder weniger prominenten - Verordnungen in Bayern, insbesondere aus den frühen 90er Jahren, die über das Wegegebot hinausgehende Einschränkungen für Radfahrer enthalten, die im Sinne eines vorsorgenden Umweltschutzes damals durchaus legitim (aber nicht rechtmäßig) waren, gilt, dass diese inzwischen längst hätten von Amts wegen aufgehoben werden müssen, da die Voraussetzungen für die Beschränkungen nicht gegeben sind. So fordert es übrigens auch die neue Verwaltungsvorschrift - die Bisherige aber auch schon:

"*Die Anordnung ist aufzuheben, sobald die Voraussetzungen für die Beschränkung entfallen sind."*


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Dezember 2020)

alexSnow schrieb:


> Ist das tatsächlich so? Verordnungen entfalten ja grundsätzlich keine Rechtswirkung, wenn sie rechtswidrig sind. Also kann man sich ja grundsätzlich drüber hinwegsetzen und ein Richter würde sie in einem etwaigen Verfahren dann nicht anwenden (wenn er sie auch für rechtswidrig erachtet). Oder gibt es hier Ausnahmen, die für eine Bindungswirkung sorgen?
> 
> Demgegenüber wäre eine Sperre per Verwaltungsakt / Allgemeinverfügung vermutlich auch dann bindend, wenn sie rechtswidrig ist, was vielleicht in manchen Fällen Sinn macht, aber verfassungsrechtlich zumindest fragwürdig erscheint.
> 
> ...


Wenn Du Dich über eine Verordnung oder Verfügung, ob diese nun rechtswidrig ist oder nicht, einfach hinwegsetzt, riskierst Du ein Bußgeld, riskierst die Beschlagnahme und Einziehung des Bikes.
Dann wirst Du gegen das Bußgeld Einspruch einlegen und am Ende wird das ganze vor Gericht landen.
Solange bekämst Du das beschlagnahmte Bike erst mal nicht wieder, sondern erst dann, wenn ein Urteil zu Deinen Gunsten gesprochen ist. Es ist sogar davon auszugehen, dass die Behörde das beschlagnahmte Bike bis zur endgültigen Rechtskraft eines Urteils, welches die Rechtswidrigkeit der Sperre feststellt, nicht herausgeben wird. Das kann sich über viele Jahre hinziehen.

Genau so habe ich das gemeint, wenn ich geschrieben habe, dass Du Dich auch über ein rechtswidrige Verordnung/Verfügung nicht einfach hinwegsetzen kannst. Bis Du nämlich Dein Recht bekommen wirst, werden Jahre vergehen. So wie ich für manche Schneelagen zum Tourengehen einen "Stoaski" habe, sollte man sich also für solche Fälle ein "Behördenbike" halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanbov (20. Dezember 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Ging es im von Dir angeführten Beispiel um das generelle Befahren bestehender Wege/Wanderwege in eurer Region, oder um das Anlegen/Tolerieren gebauter Strecken bzw. von gebauten Anlagen an vorhandenen Wegen?
> Gibt es solche neue Strecken/Anlagen in der Region und sind diese evtl. Auslöser der Kritik?


Sowohl als auch.....


----------



## 911wood (20. Dezember 2020)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Weil hier einige Schreiben, dass sich nichts ändert, weil sich die Rechtslage nicht ändert, möchte ich mal ein Beispiel aus einem anderen Umfeld nennen. Ich arbeite bei einem Unternehmen das Biomasseheizkraftwerke projektiert und betreibt. Die Generalzolldirektion hat 2018 ein Informationsschreiben (!) rausgegeben, wie die Befreiung der Stromsteuer aufzufassen ist => keine Änderung irgendwelcher Gesetze. Dies hatte enorme Auswirkungen auf die Praxis. Jeder Prüfer der Hauptzollämter orientiert sich nun an diesem Schreiben. Was auch klar ist, kommt ja von oben. Ich beschäftige mich mittlerweile seit 1,5 Jahren zusammen mit Rechts- und Steuerberatern damit hier eine Lösung zu finden. Es traut sich aber nun keiner von diesem Schreiben abzuweichen, obwohl es Nonsens ist.
> 
> Was ich sagen will, ob nun Änderung einer Verwaltungsvorschrift oder ein Informationsschreiben von "oben", es können sich daraus massive Änderungen in der Praxis ergeben. Und dann wird es im ersten Augenblick schwer mit Gesetzeslage zu argumentieren. Ob ich dann Monate später in einer möglichen Gerichtsverhandlung vielleicht recht bekomme, finde ich keine beruhigende Aussicht wenn ich mich auf's Rad setze und auf dann "halblegalen" Wegen unterwegs bin.
> 
> ...


In der Sache hast du absolut Recht und ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Es ist aber nicht so trivial, als dass man jetzt unüberlegt und vorschnell irgendwas lostritt. Die Petition ist Unfug - sorry, die Wahrheit schmerzt mitunter. Wenn wir jetzt Präsenz zeigen und Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen wollen, dann nicht durch etwas derartig sinnfreies, sondern durch eine Demonstration.


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (20. Dezember 2020)

911wood schrieb:


> In der Sache hast du absolut Recht und ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Es ist aber nicht so trivial, als dass man jetzt unüberlegt und vorschnell irgendwas lostritt. Die Petition ist Unfug - sorry, die Wahrheit schmerzt mitunter. Wenn wir jetzt Präsenz zeigen und Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen wollen, dann nicht durch etwas derartig sinnfreies, sondern durch eine Demonstration.



Von Wahrheit zu sprechen finde ich in der aktuellen Zeit etwas strange... vor allem wenn es darum geht, dass eine Meinung auf einmal die Wahrheit sein soll. 

Ich bin überzeugt, dass die Petition bei den MTBern an sich was erreichen wird. Weil es eben geteilt wird und vielleicht den ein oder anderen mobilisiert. Ich will und muss die Petition aber nicht verteidigen, da ich in keinem Zusammenhang damit stehe. Ich halte es aber zielführender nun mögliche Maßnahmen zu diskutieren.


----------



## Deleted 410405 (20. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Warum die DIMB nicht?



In der Tat... das wäre doch mal sehr interessant zu wissen, warum nicht ?!


----------



## 911wood (20. Dezember 2020)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Von Wahrheit zu sprechen finde ich in der aktuellen Zeit etwas strange... vor allem wenn es darum geht, dass eine Meinung auf einmal die Wahrheit sein soll.
> 
> Ich bin überzeugt, dass die Petition bei den MTBern an sich was erreichen wird. Weil es eben geteilt wird und vielleicht den ein oder anderen mobilisiert. Ich will und muss die Petition aber nicht verteidigen, da ich in keinem Zusammenhang damit stehe. Ich halte es aber zielführender nun mögliche Maßnahmen zu diskutieren.


Mögliche Maßnahmen müssen wir diskutieren, wenn wir am Ende nicht dumm dastehen wollen. Die VWV stellt im Rechtssinn keinen Verwaltungsakt dar gegen den man vorgehen kann (Petition, Klage...). Man kann dagegen aktuell protestieren/demonstrieren und/oder sich auf mögliche Klagen vorbereiten.


----------



## Lothar2 (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich denke das Problem bedarf einer grundlegenderen gesetzlichen Regelung.
Zum Beispiel:
-Wirtschaftsforst= Forstfahrzeuge aller Art, Bike& Hike auf allen Wegen und Pfaden erlaubt. Trailbau nur nach Abstimmung mit Besitzer, Trampelpfade sind zu dulden.
-Landschaftsschutzgebiet= Waldarbeiten nur per tierischer und menschlicher Muskelkraft, Forstfahrzeuge und Maschinen nur auf befestigten Wegen, Bike&Hike auf allen befestigten und natürlich festen Wegen und Pfaden erlaubt. Trailbau und Neuanlage von Wegen nur nach Abstimmung mit Besitzer, Naturschutz und Behörden.
-Naturschutzgebiet= Waldarbeiten nur per tierischer und menschlicher Muskelkraft, Forstfahrzeuge nur auf vorhandenen befestigten Erschliessungsstrassen, Bike&Hike nur auf befestigten Wegen und dafür ausgewiesenen Pfaden. Trailbau generell verboten. Anlage neuer Pfade nur nach Abstimmung mit Besitzer, Naturschutz und Behörden.
-Nationalpark= Forstarbeiten nur auf besondere Genehmigung zum Erhalt ausgewiesener Wege und ausschliesslich per tierischer und menschlicher Muskelkraft, Bike&Hike nur auf ausgewiesenen Wegen und Pfaden. Trailbau generell verboten. Anlage neuer Pfade nur als Ersatzneubau und nach Abstimmung mit Besitzer, Naturschutz und Behörden.

???


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (20. Dezember 2020)

911wood schrieb:


> Mögliche Maßnahmen müssen wir diskutieren, wenn wir am Ende nicht dumm dastehen wollen. Die VWV stellt im Rechtssinn keinen Verwaltungsakt dar gegen den man vorgehen kann (Petition, Klage...). Man kann dagegen aktuell protestieren/demonstrieren und/oder sich auf mögliche Klagen vorbereiten.



Ja, wir sind ja beinander, dass die Petition bei politischen Entscheidern im rechtlichen Sinne nichts bewegen wird. Aber bei Gesprächen beider Seiten können die Interessensvertreter der MTBer zumindest schon mal ein Statement setzen, nach dem Motto: "Schaut mal, eine unvorbereitet Petition eines einzelnen hat innerhalb von 2 Tagen 20.000 Unterschriften erzielt..."

Deswegen glaube ich nicht, dass diese Petition der Sache schadet. Aber genug von mir dazu.


----------



## dertutnix (20. Dezember 2020)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> befestigten Wegen


sicher, dass du nicht feste Wege meinst?


----------



## Lothar2 (20. Dezember 2020)

Sind doch eingeschlossen: "allen befestigten und natürlich festen Wegen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (20. Dezember 2020)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> -Landschaftsschutzgebiet= Waldarbeiten nur per tierischer und menschlicher Muskelkraft, Forstfahrzeuge und Maschinen nur auf befestigten Wegen, Bike&Hike auf allen befestigten und natürlich festen Wegen und Pfaden erlaubt. Trailbau und Neuanlage von Wegen nur nach Abstimmung mit Besitzer, Naturschutz und Behörden.
> -Naturschutzgebiet= Waldarbeiten nur per tierischer und menschlicher Muskelkraft, Forstfahrzeuge nur auf vorhandenen befestigten Erschliessungsstrassen, Bike&Hike nur auf befestigten Wegen und dafür ausgewiesenen Pfaden. Trailbau generell verboten. Anlage neuer Pfade nur nach Abstimmung mit Besitzer, Naturschutz und Behörden.
> -Nationalpark= Forstarbeiten nur auf besondere Genehmigung zum Erhalt ausgewiesener Wege und ausschliesslich per tierischer und menschlicher Muskelkraft, Bike&Hike nur auf ausgewiesenen Wegen und Pfaden. Trailbau generell verboten. Anlage neuer Pfade nur als Ersatzneubau und nach Abstimmung mit Besitzer, Naturschutz und Behörden.
> 
> ???


Der Arbeit ausschließlich mit Tieren und Muskelkraft steht eine ganze Menge an Arbeitsschutz- und BG-Vorschriften entgegen. 
Auf solche Ideen kann nur jemand kommen der meist im Büro sitzt 
Dass der Forst mit Harvester und Forwarder einen Großteil der Wanderwege platt macht ist wieder ein anderes Problem.... da scheiterts an der Einteilung und Planung


Abgesehen davon werden die UNBs versuchen der ganzen Sache mit den Wegen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Die haben genug andere (und wichtigere) Sachen an der Backe. Auch gibts da durchaus einige die biken


----------



## dertutnix (20. Dezember 2020)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Sind doch eingeschlossen: "allen befestigten und natürlich festen Wegen"



Lies nochmals Naturschutzgebiet


----------



## Jabberwoky (20. Dezember 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon werden die UNBs versuchen der ganzen Sache mit den Wegen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Die haben genug andere (und wichtigere) Sachen an der Backe. Auch gibts da durchaus einige die biken


Persönlich sehe ich auch nicht die UNB als das Hauptproblem sondern die Grundeigentümer. Klar, er muss die Sperrung beim Landratsamt begründen, mit der Verordnung aber nun kein Problem mehr,

Aber wir Bewegen uns momentan im Bereich von Kaffeesatz und Glaskugel, also Abwarten was kommt........


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (20. Dezember 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon werden die UNBs versuchen der ganzen Sache mit den Wegen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Die haben genug andere (und wichtigere) Sachen an der Backe. Auch gibts da durchaus einige die biken


Da schätze ich (hiesige) UNB anders ein. Da stehen Forst, Eigentümer, Jäger etc. auf der Matte und wollen "Ungeeignet"-Einschätzungen für störende Wege hören. Diesen Gefallen wird die UNB im Handstreich erledigen, so wie sie jetzt auch schon das Errichten von Radsperren durch Eigentümer hier durchwinkt.


----------



## Merkur (20. Dezember 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Der Arbeit ausschließlich mit Tieren und Muskelkraft steht eine ganze Menge an Arbeitsschutz- und BG-Vorschriften entgegen.
> Auf solche Ideen kann nur jemand kommen der meist im Büro sitzt
> Dass der Forst mit Harvester und Forwarder einen Großteil der Wanderwege platt macht ist wieder ein anderes Problem.... da scheiterts an der Einteilung und Planung
> 
> ...


Am Taubenberg waren die UNBs schon aktiv und haben uns locals schöne Schilder geschenkt...


----------



## Merkur (20. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich über eine Verordnung oder Verfügung, ob diese nun rechtswidrig ist oder nicht, einfach hinwegsetzt, riskierst Du ein Bußgeld, riskierst die Beschlagnahme und Einziehung des Bikes.
> Dann wirst Du gegen das Bußgeld Einspruch einlegen und am Ende wird das ganze vor Gericht landen.
> Solange bekämst Du das beschlagnahmte Bike erst mal nicht wieder, sondern erst dann, wenn ein Urteil zu Deinen Gunsten gesprochen ist. Es ist sogar davon auszugehen, dass die Behörde das beschlagnahmte Bike bis zur endgültigen Rechtskraft eines Urteils, welches die Rechtswidrigkeit der Sperre feststellt, nicht herausgeben wird. Das kann sich über viele Jahre hinziehen.
> 
> Genau so habe ich das gemeint, wenn ich geschrieben habe, dass Du Dich auch über ein rechtswidrige Verordnung/Verfügung nicht einfach hinwegsetzen kannst. Bis Du nämlich Dein Recht bekommen wirst, werden Jahre vergehen. So wie ich für manche Schneelagen zum Tourengehen einen "Stoaski" habe, sollte man sich also für solche Fälle ein "Behördenbike" halten.


Dann muss ich nochmal nachhaken, weil du dich m.E. neulich zu den absurden Schildern am Taubenberg etwas anders geäußert hast: sehe ich das richtig, dass mir durch diese neue VwV überall wo Schilder stehen Bußgeld und Fahrradklau drohen, auch wenn die Schilder so "falsch" sind wie zb am Taubenberg!? Diese Schilder stehen dort übrigens überall ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 911wood (20. Dezember 2020)

Merkur schrieb:


> Dann muss ich nochmal nachhaken, weil du dich m.E. neulich zu den absurden Schildern am Taubenberg etwas anders geäußert hast: sehe ich das richtig, dass mir durch diese neue VwV überall wo Schilder stehen Bußgeld und Fahrradklau drohen, auch wenn die Schilder so "falsch" sind wie zb am Taubenberg!? Diese Schilder stehen dort übrigens überall ...


Hab heute meinen Schwiegervater (MDL) zu diesem Thema interviewt. Folgendes kann und wird mit relativer Sicherheit passieren: Sperrung, Kontrollen durch Polizei, Ordnungsamt oder Ranger, Bußgeldbescheide. Beschlagnahmung setzt immer die Verhältnismäßigkeit voraus und kann rein praktisch eigentlich nur von der Polizei durchgeführt werden. Aber selbst mit Polizei dürfte die Verhältnismäßigkeit so gut wie nie gegeben sein. Schätze jetzt mal, dass wir im gleichen LK in Oberbayern wohnen. Bei uns ist die UNB sehr wenig gesprächsbereit und schafft lieber Tatsachen bzw. verteilt mit Hilfe der Isarranger fleißig Bußgelder. Insofern hüte ich mich aktuell davor Trails zu fahren, die schon beschildert sind.


----------



## Jabberwoky (20. Dezember 2020)

Hmpfff... war heute am Taubenberg. Das Sperrschild steht kurz vor dem "ehemaligen" Trail (rechter Weg). Derr Weg links ist m.E. ein befestigter Forstweg und somit nicht gesperrt? Liege ich hier richtig?


----------



## Merkur (20. Dezember 2020)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Hmpfff... war heute am Taubenberg. Das Sperrschild steht kurz vor dem "ehemaligen" Trail (rechter Weg). Derr Weg links ist m.E. ein befestigter Forstweg und somit nicht gesperrt? Liege ich hier richtig?


Kannst du das mal genauer beschreiben bzw Bilder machen? Da stehen ja mindestens 10 so unsinnige Schilder rum!


----------



## Jabberwoky (20. Dezember 2020)

Das Bild von Ende August. Sieht jetzt geringfügig anders aus. Das große Holzschild liegt am Boden und das "gesperrt" Holzschild des rechten Wegs steht jetzt etwas weiter hinten.

Ca. 5-10 Meter vor der Stelle wo ich damals das Foto gemacht habe, steht nachfolgendes Schild.



Bild von ghostmuc


----------



## dertutnix (20. Dezember 2020)

Merkur schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal genauer beschreiben bzw Bilder machen? Da stehen ja mindestens 10 so unsinnige Schilder rum!


Ich hatte das Schild am Taubenberg ja schon mal gezeigt...
nach der Verwaltungsvorschrift müsste nach meinem Verständnis ein Weg explizit mit einem entsprechenden Schild gesperrt werden. mein Foto zeigt ein Schild am Beginn eines mit LKW fahrbaren Wirtschaftswegs. Soll tatsächlich dieser Weg gesperrt sein? Evtl. stehen ja inzwischen die Schilder auch direkt an den schmalen Wegen? Ansonsten haben sie in der MB-Behörde genauso schlampig und anmaßend gearbeitet wie das Ministerium in München...


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Dezember 2020)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Schild am Taubenberg ja schon mal gezeigt...
> Ansonsten haben sie in der MB-Behörde genauso schlampig und anmaßend gearbeitet wie das Ministerium in München...











						Klagewelle von Flüchtlingen: Gerichte überlastet
					

Die Verwaltungsrichter schlagen Alarm. Sie werden derzeit von einer Klagewelle von Flüchtlingen überrollt.




					www.lto.de
				




Die Gerichte in Bayern sind das ja schon gewöhnt.


----------



## sebhunter (20. Dezember 2020)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1172671
> Das Bild von Ende August. Sieht jetzt geringfügig anders aus. Das große Holzschild liegt am Boden und das "gesperrt" Holzschild des rechten Wegs steht jetzt etwas weiter hinten.
> 
> Ca. 5-10 Meter vor der Stelle wo ich damals das Foto gemacht habe, steht nachfolgendes Schild.
> ...


ich glaube @Sun on Tour hatte dies Schilder schon mal analysiert und für nicht haltbar eingestuft, obwohl die schon wahnsinnig amtlich daher kommen🤔


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Dezember 2020)

sebhunter schrieb:


> ich glaube @Sun on Tour hatte dies Schilder schon mal analysiert und für nicht haltbar eingestuft, obwohl die schon wahnsinnig amtlich daher kommen🤔


Es könnte für alle Beteiligten sinnvoll sein sich um eine vernünftige und rechtlich haltbare Konfliktlösung mit den Eigentümern zu bemühen.


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Dezember 2020)

Merkur schrieb:


> Dann muss ich nochmal nachhaken, weil du dich m.E. neulich zu den absurden Schildern am Taubenberg etwas anders geäußert hast: sehe ich das richtig, dass mir durch diese neue VwV überall wo Schilder stehen Bußgeld und Fahrradklau drohen, auch wenn die Schilder so "falsch" sind wie zb am Taubenberg!? Diese Schilder stehen dort übrigens überall ...


Bei den Schildern am Taubenberg ist auch ohne Erste Juristische Staatsprüfung ersichtlich, dass sie unwirksam sind.
Das mag aber einen Förster nicht hindern, dass er meint, er müsse beschlagnahmen.


----------



## Lothar2 (21. Dezember 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Dass der Forst mit Harvester und Forwarder einen Großteil der Wanderwege platt macht ist wieder ein anderes Problem.... da scheiterts an der Einteilung und Planung


Ich meine die zerstörten Wege sind noch das geringere Übel. Aber aller 50m querfeldein und flächendeckend durch den Wald pflügen und dann wegen ein paar Trails ein Fass aufmachen, das passt so nicht zusammen. Da müsste so ein Wald schon von hunderten Radlern, welche wöchentlich neue Trails anlegen überrannt werden. Gibt sicher solche Stellen, dürften aber landesweit eher eine grosse Ausnahme sein.



dertutnix schrieb:


> Lies nochmals Naturschutzgebiet


Passt auch dort, oder? "Bike&Hike nur auf befestigten Wegen und dafür ausgewiesenen Pfaden."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (21. Dezember 2020)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Passt auch dort, oder? "Bike&Hike nur auf befestigten Wegen und dafür ausgewiesenen Pfaden."


ich hab’s nicht so mit dem Englisch. Du willst also das Gehen und Radfahren nur noch auf befestigten Wegen und ausgewiesen Pfaden erlauben? Und das in Naturschutzgebieten? Du kannst „befestigt“ zuordnen? Ausgewiesen = beschildert?
Ich kann jetzt nicht verstehen, ein vernünftiges Rahmengesetz, das etwa das Radfahren zum Zweck der Erholung auf eigenes Risiko auf Straßen und Wegen im Wald erlaubt, zu ändern. Nein, da ist dein Vorschlag komplett untauglich.


----------



## dertutnix (21. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Bei den Schildern am Taubenberg ist auch ohne Erste Juristische Staatsprüfung ersichtlich, dass sie unwirksam sind.
> Das mag aber einen Förster nicht hindern, dass er meint, er müsse beschlagnahmen.


entscheidend dürfte der Standort des Schildes sein. Bei den beiden hier gezeigten Schildern werden auch Wege gesperrt, die breit genug zum Passieren sind und in den amtlichen Karten verzeichnet sind. 
Tatsächlich würde es mich interessieren, ob der Satz „bleiben Sie...“ überhaupt einer Behörde angemessen ist.


----------



## mw.dd (21. Dezember 2020)

911wood schrieb:


> Hab heute meinen Schwiegervater (MDL) zu diesem Thema interviewt. Folgendes kann und wird mit relativer Sicherheit passieren: Sperrung, Kontrollen durch Polizei, Ordnungsamt oder Ranger, Bußgeldbescheide. Beschlagnahmung setzt immer die Verhältnismäßigkeit voraus und kann rein praktisch eigentlich nur von der Polizei durchgeführt werden.


Nichts gegen Deinen Schwiegervater, aber ist er denn mit dieser Materie im Detail vertraut? Meines Wissens nach sind Abgeordnete eher "Universaldilettanten", und das ist gar nicht böse gemeint - es geht einfach bei >90% aller Themen nicht anders.
Deswegen bekommt eine gezielt vorgehende Ministerialbürokratie auch oft ihre Themen in der Legislative durch


----------



## alexSnow (21. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Bei den Schildern am Taubenberg ist auch ohne Erste Juristische Staatsprüfung ersichtlich, dass sie unwirksam sind.
> Das mag aber einen Förster nicht hindern, dass er meint, er müsse beschlagnahmen.


Dann traue ich mich ja fast nicht zu fragen: Wieso? 

Vielleicht haben die Schilder ja gar keinen Regelungscharakter, sondern verweisen nur auf ein (vermeintliches) Verbot, das aus dem Wort "geeignet" in Art. 30 II BayNatschG herrührt... 

Ansonsten, wenn man einen Regelungscharakter annimmt, könnten sie auch wirksam sein, auch wenn sie rechtswidrig sind. Oder gibt es Nichtigkeitsgründe? Das schließt auch nochmal an meine obige Frage an. In dem Fall dürfte es ja eine Allgemeinverfügung sein, keine Verordnung. 

Ich finde es schon relevant, ob ein rechtswidriges Verbot wirksam ist oder nicht - also ob ein Verstoß dagegen mit einem Bußgeld belegt werden kann, selbst wenn das Verbot rechtswidrig ist. Aber hast natürlich Recht, das kann sich ewig ziehen, wenn man das ausfechten will...


----------



## 911wood (21. Dezember 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Deinen Schwiegervater, aber ist er denn mit dieser Materie im Detail vertraut? Meines Wissens nach sind Abgeordnete eher "Universaldilettanten", und das ist gar nicht böse gemeint - es geht einfach bei >90% aller Themen nicht anders.
> Deswegen bekommt eine gezielt vorgehende Ministerialbürokratie auch oft ihre Themen in der Legislative durch


Mit der bayrischen Materie ist er nur insofern vertraut, als dass ich ihm die VWV weitergleitet habe und nach seiner Einschätzung gefragt habe. MTB und Wegenutzung ist aber tatsächlich sein Thema und ebenso sitzt er im Petitionsausschuss (anderes Bundesland). Hauptsächlich für mich relevant ist seine verwaltungsrechtliche Einschätzung bezüglich Gegenmaßnahmen oder einfach gesagt: Was kann der Bürger zu diesem Zeitpunkt unternehmen?


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Dezember 2020)

alexSnow schrieb:


> ...
> Vielleicht haben die Schilder ja gar keinen Regelungscharakter, sondern verweisen nur auf ein (vermeintliches) Verbot, das aus dem Wort "geeignet" in Art. 30 II BayNatschG herrührt...
> 
> Ansonsten, wenn man einen Regelungscharakter annimmt, könnten sie auch wirksam sein, auch wenn sie rechtswidrig sind. Oder gibt es Nichtigkeitsgründe? Das schließt auch nochmal an meine obige Frage an. In dem Fall dürfte es ja eine Allgemeinverfügung sein, keine Verordnung.
> ...


Auf dem Schild steht, dass das Befahren verboten sei. Es handelt sich also um eine Sperre i.S.d. Art. 27,3, Art. 33 u. 34. Nach Art. 27,2, Satz 3 sind Beschilderungen nur wirksam, wenn Sie auf einen gesetzlichen Grund hinweisen. Der Hinweis auf Art. 30, 2 auf dem Schild ist ungeeignet, insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit der Behauptung auf dem Schild, das Befahren würde zu Schäden führen. Entlang des bereits vielstrapazierten Urteiles des AG Aichach kann nicht in Allgemeinheit festgestellt werden, ob das Befahren zu Schäden führt, sondern nur im individuellen Fall. Damit ist es unzulässig, einen Weg pauschal als "nicht geeignet" zu klassifizieren und zu sperren.


----------



## Jabberwoky (21. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Auf dem Schild steht, dass das Befahren verboten sei. Es handelt sich also um eine Sperre i.S.d. Art. 27,3, Art. 33 u. 34. Nach Art. 27,2, Satz 3 sind Beschilderungen nur wirksam, wenn Sie auf einen gesetzlichen Grund hinweisen. Der Hinweis auf Art. 30, 2 auf dem Schild ist ungeeignet, insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit der Behauptung auf dem Schild, das Befahren würde zu Schäden führen. Entlang des bereits vielstrapazierten Urteiles des AG Aichach kann nicht in Allgemeinheit festgestellt werden, ob das Befahren zu Schäden führt, sondern nur im individuellen Fall. Damit ist es unzulässig, einen Weg pauschal als "nicht geeignet" zu klassifizieren und zu sperren.


Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung. Irgendein "offizieller" könnte dies jedoch erstmal anders sehen und ein Bußgeld verhängen. Ich kann dann mit Einspruch auf dem Klageweg die Rücknahme des Bußgelds erwirken. Soweit habe ich das verstanden.

Aber....so macht das Radfahren für mich keinen Spaß mehr, wenn ich nach einer Tour erst einen Rechtsbeistand konsultieren muss.

Im Straßenverkehr ist klar geregelt, was ich wo darf und was nicht. Ich kann nicht einfach ein mir erdachtes Schild malen, z.b. Einbahnstrasse und dann Leute abkassieren. Hier kommt es mir grad so vor, als wenn jeder ein Verbotsschild nach Gusto bemalen und beschriften kann?


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Dezember 2020)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Im Straßenverkehr ist klar geregelt, was ich wo darf und was nicht.


Das ist im Bayerischen Naturschutz auch genauso geregelt ...


Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht einfach ein mir erdachtes Schild malen, z.b. Einbahnstrasse und dann Leute abkassieren. Hier kommt es mir grad so vor, als wenn jeder ein Verbotsschild nach Gusto bemalen und beschriften kann?


... und das ist das was die Verwaltungsvorschrift daraus macht.


----------



## dopero (21. Dezember 2020)

Steht im BayNatschG nicht auch: "Die Vorschriften des Straßen- und Wegerechts und des Straßenverkehrsrechts bleiben unberührt."?
Also warum kein Schild nach StVO verwenden? Was nebenbei den Vorteil hat, dass nicht nur deutschsprachige Nutzer über das Verbot informiert werden.
Um den Anspruch der Information über den Grund des Verbotes genüge zu tun, kann ja ein entsprechendes Zusatzschild, wie in der StVO vorgesehen, angebracht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (21. Dezember 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Also warum kein Schild nach StVO verwenden?


Wer darf Schilder nach der StVO aufstellen (=verkehrsrechtliche Anordnungen aussprechen)? Vermutlich das Straßenverkehrsamt, aber nicht die für den Naturschutz zuständigen Behörden?


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Dezember 2020)

Vom Prinzip her ist es fast egal nach welcher Rechtsgrundlage ein Schild rechtswidrig im Wald steht:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es gibt ja eine Menge interessante Schilder im Wald.
> Diese kann man für Bayern ganz unterschiedlich klassifizieren.
> z.B.:
> Wirksam oder unwirksam und damit zu beachten oder nicht.
> ...


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Dezember 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Steht im BayNatschG nicht auch: "Die Vorschriften des Straßen- und Wegerechts und des Straßenverkehrsrechts bleiben unberührt."?
> Also warum kein Schild nach StVO verwenden? Was nebenbei den Vorteil hat, dass nicht nur deutschsprachige Nutzer über das Verbot informiert werden.
> Um den Anspruch der Information über den Grund des Verbotes genüge zu tun, kann ja ein entsprechendes Zusatzschild, wie in der StVO vorgesehen, angebracht werden.


Das geht eben nicht.
Der §45 StVO und insbesondere §15 VII der "Allgemeinen Verwaltungsvorschrift zur Straßenverkehrsordnung (VwV-StVO)" geben das nicht her, ein Verkehrszeichen 254 aufzustellen, weil der "Weg nicht geeignet" sei für Fahrräder. Mit der Aufstellung solchen Verkehrszeichens würde dargestellt, dass es sich um einen Weg handelt. Die "Nichteignung" kann, wie bereits erschöpfend erörtert, nur individuell und nicht allgemein festgestellt werden.

​


----------



## dopero (21. Dezember 2020)

Damit wäre das Ansinnen die Eignung allgemein zu regeln, eben auf diesem Weg vom Tisch.


----------



## Merkur (22. Dezember 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es könnte für alle Beteiligten sinnvoll sein sich um eine vernünftige und rechtlich haltbare Konfliktlösung mit den Eigentümern zu bemühen.


Was bedeutet das konkret?


----------



## Merkur (22. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Bei den Schildern am Taubenberg ist auch ohne Erste Juristische Staatsprüfung ersichtlich, dass sie unwirksam sind.
> Das mag aber einen Förster nicht hindern, dass er meint, er müsse beschlagnahmen.


Könnte dann nicht die DIMB zB gegen diese Schilder klagen? Müsste doch zumindest relativ erfolgsversprechend sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Dezember 2020)

Merkur schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das konkret?


Die Zeitungsberichte lassen die Situation vor Ort als festgefahren erscheinen. Rechtmäßig lassen sich die bestehenden Wege weder durch Schilder noch durch Verordnungen sperren. Und spätestens, wenn aufgrund der neuen VwV viel beschildert und gesperrt werden wird, wird man feststellen, dass die zu erwartende Verbotsorgie Konflikte nicht befrieden wird.

Rechtlich sauber lässt sich das Radfahren nur einschränken, wenn es keine Wege gibt auf denen man fahren kann. Also müsste man die Wege, auf denen man keine Radfahrer haben will, zurückbauen. Die neue VwV versucht diesen Umstand durch diverse Kniffe, Falschbehauptungen, ignorieren des Gesetzestextes und der Rechtsprechung zu umgehen.

Den Rückbau der Wege müsste man als Radfahrer letztlich ebenso akzeptieren, wie den daraus folgenden Verlust des Betretungsrechts.

Zum einen wird man aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht alle Wege zurückbauen wollen. Das heißt, dass dort - unabhängig davon, ob dort nun Verbotsschilder stehen und ab und an jemand meint kontrollieren zu müssen, weiterhin unter Berufung auf die Bayerische Verfassung gefahren werden wird. Zum anderen wird man die Leute, die bisher schon nicht davor zurückgeschreckt sind eigenmächtig und ohne Absprache mit den Grundbesitzern Veränderungen vorzunehmen, wenn ohnehin "alles verboten" ist, nicht dauerhaft im Zaum halten können. Dafür muss man kein Prophet sein. Auch das spricht dagegen, dass durch die aktuellen und noch angedachten Maßnahmen die Situation am Taubenberg nachhaltig verbessert wird und die Grundstückseigentümer dauerhaft besänftigt werden können.



Merkur schrieb:


> Könnte dann nicht die DIMB zB gegen diese Schilder klagen? Müsste doch zumindest relativ erfolgsversprechend sein....



Falls man sich nicht anderweitig zu vernüftigen rechtmäßigen Lösungen durchringt, wird man sich so oder so vor Gericht wiederfinden.

Wieder Zeit für Werbung für eine rechtmäßige alternative Beschilderung:






Wenn man sich nicht ungerechtfertigt ausgeschlossen fühlt, ist man auch eher bereit sich an die Regeln zu halten. Man kann entweder Konflikte verschärfen oder die Situation der Rechtslage entsprechend im Sinne aller Beteiligten und der Natur beruhigen. Die DIMB sollte bereit sein hierzu beitragen zu können.


----------



## ciao heiko (22. Dezember 2020)

Kleines Update von der DIMB








						UPDATE 22.12.2020: DIMB befürchtet Wegesperrungen in Bayern
					

Die bay. Verwaltung hat neue Verwaltungsvorschriften zur Erholung in der freien Natur erlassen. Obwohl die DIMB umfangreiche Anmerkungen im Vorfeld dazu abgegeben hat, wurden diese kaum berücksichtigt...




					www.dimb.de
				




_UPDATE 22.12.2020: DIMB befürchtet Wegesperrungen in Bayern_​
_*Update vom 22.12.2020*
Die Veröffentlichung der bayerischen Verwaltungsvorschriften zur Erholung in der freien Natur hat in den letzten Tagen für viel Wirbel gesorgt. Heute vormittag haben sich die Verbände Bayerischer Radsportverband, DAV, ADFC, DIMB sowie das Kuratorium für Sport und Natur in einer Videokonferenz darauf verständigt, wie wir weiter vorgehen. Wir werden noch einmal gemeinsam an das Ministerium herantreten und um Erklärung und Klarstellung bitten. Wir werden dann Anfang Januar auf Verbandsebene erneut zusammen kommen, um zu beraten, wie wir mit dieser Stellungnahme umgehen und welche Wege eingeschlagen werden können._


----------



## scratch_a (22. Dezember 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> 6.2.2 Urteil des VG Augsburg vom 17.11.2015, Az. Au 2 K 15.160
> 
> Zum Sachverhalt:
> 
> ...



Mhh...wenn man jetzt dies so liest und dann die Begründung des Waldeigentümers am Taubenberg in dem Bericht vom BR sieht, dann könnte man aber schon auch auf die Idee kommen, dass manche Strecken dort wirklich nicht mehr befahren werden sollten, oder? Mir geht es um das Argument mit den freigelegten Wurzeln und der daraus resultierenden Rotfäule. Das gleiche Argument hatte mir mal vor paar Jahren ein Arbeitskollege erzählt, der auch Waldbesitzer ist. Ist da was dran?


----------



## vanbov (22. Dezember 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mir geht es um das Argument mit den freigelegten Wurzeln und der daraus resultierenden Rotfäule. Das gleiche Argument hatte mir mal vor paar Jahren ein Arbeitskollege erzählt, der auch Waldbesitzer ist. Ist da was dran?


Mhmmmm..... bin kein Botaniker und kanns ned bewerten, aber ich kenn Waldbereiche dort bin ich vor 35 Jahren schon über großflächige herausschauende Wurzelfelder beim Wandern hin- und hergesprungen....
Vielleicht liegts am Bodenmilieu, Saurer Regen o.ä.


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Dezember 2020)

Man sollte das vielleicht auch etwas in Relation setzen:


			https://www.lwf.bayern.de/mam/cms04/wissenstransfer/dateien/a67_wurzelverletzungen_unter_rad_und_raupe.pdf
		


und Wurzelwege mit eben offenliegenden Wurzeln sind ja auch beim Wandern nicht wirklich neu.


----------



## dertutnix (22. Dezember 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> ... Rotfäule...


ist ein Thema... Die Wissenschaft sieht jedoch v.a. die offenen Stümpfe als die große Gefahr, Wurzeln werden kaum/wenig thematisiert. Interessant auch, dass Rotfäule v.a. bei den Fichten auftritt und die Fichte primär im Industriewald vorkommt. Daher erkennen einige die Rofäule als Reaktion der Natur und sehen das durchaus positiv. Ähnlich wie bei der Haftung ist die Rotfäule ein Punkt, den viele nicht hinterfragen wollen, weil die Argumente der Gegnerschaft doch so stichhaltig sind und kaum jemand möchte, dass jemand Schaden durch eine Nutzung bekommt, wenn er denn schon seinen Wald zur Verfügung stellt und das Mountainbiken auf seiner Fläche toleriert.

Wer sich mal auf Wegen im Wald bewegt, die kaum frequentiert sind, wird sehen, dass oberirdische Wurzeln häufig frei von Rinde o.ä. sind. Das ist also sicher kein mountainbikespezfisches Phänomen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Dezember 2020)

Beitrag auf Facebook unter OpenTrails:

Vereinigung der Freizeitreiter und -fahrer in Deutschland e.V.
Auszug aus der Stellungnahme der VFD Bayern: "Leider wurden die bayerischen Reit- und Fahrverbände bisher nicht eingebunden. Da in diesen Vollzugshinweisen auch wesentliche Aussagen zum Reiten und Gespannfahren in der freien Natur getroffen werden, erlauben wir uns, hierzu einige Anmerkungen aus der Sicht der Freizeitreiter anzubringen. *Die VFD-Bayern schließt sich vollumfänglich der Stellungnahme der DIMB an.*"
*https://vfdnet.de/index.php/11378-vollzug-bayern*


----------



## gaggo (22. Dezember 2020)

Ist jetzt das Radfahrverbot des Tegernseer Höhenwegs und seiner Ableger Wege rechtlich in Ordnung oder zu beanstanden


----------



## scratch_a (22. Dezember 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Mhmmmm..... bin kein Botaniker und kanns ned bewerten, aber ich kenn Waldbereiche dort bin ich vor 35 Jahren schon über großflächige herausschauende Wurzelfelder beim Wandern hin- und hergesprungen....
> Vielleicht liegts am Bodenmilieu, Saurer Regen o.ä.



Vielleicht liegt es auch an der Frequenz, wie oft über eine Wurzel mit was drüber gefahren wird. Ich behaupte mal, dass vor 20 Jahren sowohl die Reifen anders ausgesehen haben, als auch die Menge an MTB, die im Wald umherfuhren.




Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Man sollte das vielleicht auch etwas in Relation setzen:
> 
> 
> https://www.lwf.bayern.de/mam/cms04/wissenstransfer/dateien/a67_wurzelverletzungen_unter_rad_und_raupe.pdf
> ...



Ja, stimme ich zu, wenn man es im allgemeinen sieht. 
Allerdings wird das ein Waldbesitzer nicht akzeptieren. Wenn eine Maschine, die er selber bedient oder beauftragt hat, Schäden anrichtet, dann ist es auf sein Tun hin passiert. Schädigen andere seinen Besitz, ist es ja doch ein anderer Sachverhalt.




dertutnix schrieb:


> ist ein Thema... Die Wissenschaft sieht jedoch v.a. die offenen Stümpfe als die große Gefahr, Wurzeln werden kaum/wenig thematisiert. Interessant auch, dass Rotfäule v.a. bei den Fichten auftritt und die Fichte primär im Industriewald vorkommt. Daher erkennen einige die Rofäule als Reaktion der Natur und sehen das durchaus positiv. Ähnlich wie bei der Haftung ist die Rotfäule ein Punkt, den viele nicht hinterfragen wollen, weil die Argumente der Gegnerschaft doch so stichhaltig sind und kaum jemand möchte, dass jemand Schaden durch eine Nutzung bekommt, wenn er denn schon seinen Wald zur Verfügung stellt und das Mountainbiken auf seiner Fläche toleriert.
> 
> Wer sich mal auf Wegen im Wald bewegt, die kaum frequentiert sind, wird sehen, dass oberirdische Wurzeln häufig frei von Rinde o.ä. sind. Das ist also sicher kein mountainbikespezfisches Phänomen.



Wenn es kein radspezifisches Problem ist, dann ist es ja umso besser. 
Aber da die Argumente ja immer wieder kommen schadet es nicht, wenn hier darüber sachlich diskutiert wird. Ich denke jedenfalls, dass es uns nicht schadet, wenn man die Argumente der "Gegner" zumindest anhört, analysiert und dann möglichst objektiv dagegen halten kann. Und natürlich auch eingestehen, wo es möglicherweise wirklich nicht angebracht ist zu fahren. Und solche Themen wären meines Erachtens durchaus interessant, wenn diese auch von @mtb-news aufgegriffen und in einem Artikel ausführlich hinterleuchtet werden würden. Es dürfen ruhig auch andere mitbekommen, dass es einige MTBler gibt, die sich durchaus auch Gedanken um ihr tun machen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Dezember 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Allerdings wird das ein Waldbesitzer nicht akzeptieren. Wenn eine Maschine, die er selber bedient oder beauftragt hat, Schäden anrichtet, dann ist es auf sein Tun hin passiert. Schädigen andere seinen Besitz, ist es ja doch ein anderer Sachverhalt.


Da bin ich ganz bei Dir.
Der Schaden, den er aber bei sich selbst hinzunehmen bereit ist, ist allerdings um ein vielfaches größer als der potentielle durch Erholungsuchende bei der Wegnutzung (nicht Erstellung) - das meinte ich (ausnahmsweise mal in Relation setzend).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (22. Dezember 2020)

gaggo schrieb:


> Ist jetzt das Radfahrverbot des Tegernseer Höhenwegs und seiner Ableger Wege rechtlich in Ordnung oder zu beanstanden


Ich möchte hier mit meinem Halb- bzw. Nix-Wissen im Detail kein falsche Auskunft geben. Ich für meinen Teil werde gesperrte Wege vorerst nicht nutzen. Ich denke im schlimmsten Fall kann ein offizieller meinen er ist im Recht und würgt Dir ein Bußgeld rein. Dann liegt es an Dir es zu akzeptieren oder dich da wieder raus "zu klagen".


----------



## xrated (23. Dezember 2020)

Was ich mich frage, laut Heiko Mittelstädt aus der DIMB wussten die von dem ganzen bereits seit 1 Jahr das dies in Planung ist, wieso hat man das nicht vorher Publik gemacht und erst jetzt wo es beschlossen wurde?

Und wenn DIMB, BDR, ADFC und angeblich DAV bereits versucht haben das ganze abzumildern, was soll es dann bringen jetzt noch Mitglied dort werden?
Ich frage mich ernsthaft was die denn bis jetzt überhaupt erreicht haben? Auf der anderen Seite kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen das sich ein Ministerium von irgendeinem Verein auch nichts sagen lassen will.

Warum schließen sich eigentlich nicht die Fahrradhersteller zusammen? Die werden darunter auch leiden oder denken die alle nur kurzfristig?


----------



## vanbov (23. Dezember 2020)

xrated schrieb:


> Warum schließen sich eigentlich nicht die Fahrradhersteller zusammen? Die werden darunter auch leiden oder denken die alle nur kurzfristig?


Wenn Sie eine Verkaufsnot wäre vielleicht.... aber unter den aktuellen Bedingungen gehen die Bikes weg wie warme Leberkäswäggla...
Warum sollte die sich aktuell beschweren?
Wenn’s in ein/zwei Jahren evtl. anders aussieht und die hohen Herren aufwachen, ist der Zug schon abgefahren.


----------



## xrated (23. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein großer Konzern so kurzfristig agiert wie die Politik. Die haben nämlich nicht die Möglichkeit das Geld selber zu drucken.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. Dezember 2020)

xrated schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage, laut Heiko Mittelstädt aus der DIMB wussten die von dem ganzen bereits seit 1 Jahr das dies in Planung ist, wieso hat man das nicht vorher Publik gemacht und erst jetzt wo es beschlossen wurde?
> 
> Und wenn DIMB, BDR, ADFC und angeblich DAV bereits versucht haben das ganze abzumildern, was soll es dann bringen jetzt noch Mitglied dort werden?
> Ich frage mich ernsthaft was die denn bis jetzt überhaupt erreicht haben? Auf der anderen Seite kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen das sich ein Ministerium von irgendeinem Verein auch nichts sagen lassen will.
> ...


Manchmal weiß man etwas schon vorab, kann aber nicht öffentlich darüber reden, weil Vertraulichkeit vereinbart ist.

DIMB, etc. haben "*angeblich* versucht das ganze abzumildern", sondern sie haben *tatsächlich* umfangreiche Stellungnahmen eingereicht, die im Falle der DIMB-Stellungnahme einem detaillierten Rechtsgutachten gleichen.

Was es "bringt", Mitglied in den Vereinen und verbänden zu werden? Dass diese mehr Bürger vertreten und dann eben nicht mehr als "irgendein Verein" abgetan werden können. Was "die denn bisher überhaupt erreicht haben"? Das siehst Du an vielen Stellen, eines der jüngsten Beispiele ist der legale Streckenbau am Schmausenbuck in Nürnberg.

Du solltest mal Deine Tonlage überprüfen und Deine Aussagen an Fakten spiegeln.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. Dezember 2020)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein großer Konzern so kurzfristig agiert wie die Politik. Die haben nämlich nicht die Möglichkeit das Geld selber zu drucken.


Politik agiert in Zeiträumen von Legislaturperioden mit Blick auf die nächsten Wahlen.
Manager von Großkonzernen agieren in Zeiträumen von Quartals- und Jahresergebnissen, mittlere und untere Manager denken in "ready-to-develop"-Zeiträumen von zwei Jahren vornehmlich unter Karriereaspekten. Ich sehe also den von Dir postulierten substantuellen Unterschied nicht.


----------



## MtB55 (23. Dezember 2020)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein großer Konzern so kurzfristig agiert wie die Politik. Die haben nämlich nicht die Möglichkeit das Geld selber zu drucken.


Der war gut... 😂


----------



## MtB55 (23. Dezember 2020)

Ohne alles gelesen zu haben, was ist jetzt eigentlich die Quintessenzs aus den zig Kommentaren, fahren und dann klagen, oder klagen und nicht mehr fahren?


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Dezember 2020)

tib02 schrieb:


> fahren


Das ist wichtig und das sollte man sich auch nicht verderben lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (23. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Manchmal weiß man etwas schon vorab, kann aber nicht öffentlich darüber reden, weil Vertraulichkeit vereinbart ist.
> 
> DIMB, etc. haben "*angeblich* versucht das ganze abzumildern", sondern sie haben *tatsächlich* umfangreiche Stellungnahmen eingereicht, die im Falle der DIMB-Stellungnahme einem detaillierten Rechtsgutachten gleichen.



Das kann ich nicht nachprüfen was die DIMB tatsächlich macht.


----------



## xrated (23. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Politik agiert in Zeiträumen von Legislaturperioden mit Blick auf die nächsten Wahlen.
> Manager von Großkonzernen agieren in Zeiträumen von Quartals- und Jahresergebnissen, mittlere und untere Manager denken in "ready-to-develop"-Zeiträumen von zwei Jahren vornehmlich unter Karriereaspekten. Ich sehe also den von Dir postulierten substantuellen Unterschied nicht.



Wenn die etwas "jetzt" wissen, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das die erst agieren wenn es sie betrifft.


----------



## McDreck (23. Dezember 2020)

tib02 schrieb:


> fahren und dann Klagen, oder Klagen und nicht mehr fahren


Lass Dir auch das Klagen nicht nehmen! Was wäre das Leben, wenn man nichts mehr zu beklagen hätte? So gar nicht krank ist ja auch nicht gesund.


----------



## dertutnix (23. Dezember 2020)

xrated schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht nachprüfen was die DIMB tatsächlich macht.


Hilft der link https://www.dimb.de/2020/12/22/dimb-befuerchtet-wegesperrungen-in-bayern/?


----------



## MtB55 (23. Dezember 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Lass Dir auch das Klagen nicht nehmen! Was wäre das Leben, wenn man nichts mehr zu beklagen hätte? So gar nicht krank ist ja auch nicht gesund.


Am kann ja klagen oder klagen, oh Gott ich bin zu lange mit einer Juristin verheiratet 😉


----------



## MtB55 (23. Dezember 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das ist wichtig und das sollte man sich auch nicht verderben lassen.


Der beste Tipp seit langem 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (23. Dezember 2020)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Hilft der link https://www.dimb.de/2020/12/22/dimb-befuerchtet-wegesperrungen-in-bayern/?



Ja, nur kann sowas ein einzelner auch tun und die Sachlage ist ja nicht so kompliziert, jeder kennt die Argumente Pro&Contra. Ich weiß nicht welche Beziehungen der DIMB zum Ministerium hat und wie da die persönlichen Kontakte sind. Bin zwar Mitglied, aber ich kann nicht sehen welcher Einfluss da möglich ist. Weiß nicht ob sowas für den DIMB überhaupt transparent darstellbar ist was da im Hintergrund alles abläuft.


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Dezember 2020)

Es ist interessant, dass manche jetzt vor allem auf die DIMB schauen.
Es gibt einen anderen großen Verein, der sich das Mountainbiken ans Revers geheftet hat und beim Ministerium mehr oder weniger ein und aus geht...


----------



## mw.dd (23. Dezember 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es ist interessant, dass manche jetzt vor allem auf die DIMB schauen.
> Es gibt einen anderen großen Verein, der sich das Mountainbiken ans Revers geheftet hat und beim Ministerium mehr oder weniger ein und aus geht...


Ich verstehe es nicht: Ihr wisst seit einem Jahr, dass was im Busch ist; Du weißt seit einem Vierteljahr, dass da was kommt und nicht zu verhindern ist. Gleichzeitig stimmt ihr Euch mit DAV und sonstwem ab, obwohl ihr meint die vertreten die Mountainbiker nicht (ausreichend).
Jetzt - wo das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist - habt ihr wieder mit dem DAV abgestimmt, das ihr ein gemeinsames Vorgehen abstimmt.
Mal ganz ehrlich: Wäre es vielleicht doch gut gewesen, mal was aus dem Hinterzimmer rauszulassen, wenn man merkt das man es dort nicht hinbekommt? Und jetzt kommt noch jemand mit einem Schmausebuck oder einem wertlosen "WASEG"-Papier, um zu belegen wie wichtig die DIMB ist   
Ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich DIMB-Mitglied wäre - ich wäre mindestens schwer enttäuscht, wenn nicht wütend. Gar nicht so sehr über die Tatsache, dass ihr die VwV nicht verhindern konntet, sondern schlicht über die miserable Kommunikation.


----------



## Mountain77 (23. Dezember 2020)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein großer Konzern so kurzfristig agiert wie die Politik. Die haben nämlich nicht die Möglichkeit das Geld selber zu drucken.


Was meinst Du mit grossen Konzern? In der Fahrradbranche? 
Selbst die Grossen der Branche sind nicht mehr als grössere Mittelständler im Maschinenbau.
Bosch als Zulieferer für die eBike-Hersteller dürfte der einzige nennenswerte Konzern sein, mal von einigen Kugellagerherstellern abgesehen.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Dezember 2020)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Bosch als Zulieferer für die eBike-Hersteller dürfte der einzige nennenswerte Konzern sein


Bosch e-bike systems ist auch nur ein kleines Krümel in der großen "Irgendwas mit Bosch"-Keksdose.


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (23. Dezember 2020)

Ich will hier mal eine Lanze für die Verbandsarbeit (u. a. der DIMB) brechen. Wer das schon mal gemacht hat, würde hier kaum schimpfen, dass nichts oder zu wenig unternommen wird. Das ist ein unglaublich zähes Geschäft. Da treffen zu viele Interessen und Befindlichkeiten aufeinander. Ich glaube die wenigsten, mich eingeschlossen, haben Einblick was im Hintergrund passiert, passiert ist und Leute (ehrenamtlich) für den Sport leisten. Ganz sicher würde es deutlich schlimmer ausgehen, wenn die MTBer gar keine Stimme in der Öffentlichkeit hätten. Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor jedem ehrenamtlichen Engagement und sage an dieser Stelle einfach mal "DANKE", dass ihr unsere Interessen vertretet.

Und dass nicht oder nur wenig kommuniziert wird, ist doch auch nachvollziehbar, wenn es wie geschrieben eine Vertraulichkeitserklärung gibt. Was glaubt ihr wie das Standing bei den Verhandlungspartnern und die künftige Gesprächsatmosphäre wäre, wenn einer die Vertraulichkeit ignoriert. Glaubt ihr, dass dann die DIMB überhaupt noch mit am Tisch sitzt? Jeder der sagt er hätte gerne mehr Einblick gehabt, könnte ja versuchen sich aktiv einzusetzen.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Dezember 2020)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr wie das Standing bei den Verhandlungspartnern und die künftige Gesprächsatmosphäre wäre, wenn einer die Vertraulichkeit ignoriert. Glaubt ihr, dass dann die DIMB überhaupt noch mit am Tisch sitzt?


Ich frage mal ganz ketzerisch: Was hat's genutzt?
Hast Du Dir die Stellungnahme der DIMB durchgelesen? Ich glaube nicht, dass der Ersteller der VwV das getan hat, wozu auch; das Ziel - irgendwas gegen die Mountainbiker - stand ja fest.


Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Wer das schon mal gemacht hat,


Wem sagst Du das...


Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor jedem ehrenamtlichen Engagement


#metoo


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Dezember 2020)

Die DIMB, wie auch die anderen Verbände (inkl. Bayerischer Landessportbund), hatten bis zur Veröffentlichung dieser neuen VwV einen Funken Hoffnung, die Unteren Naturschutzbehörden und die Erholungsuchenden würden von diesem Anschlag verschont und das Ministerium könne sein Gesicht wahren, wenn Sie wesentliche Teile des Entwurfs im Sinne des Gesetzes und der Vernunft ändern würden.

Dann wird sich die DIMB auch eingestehen, dass der Einfluss neben dem anderen großen Verein, den Eigentümer- und Bergwirtschaftsverbänden in Bayern auf die große Politik, trotz der vorhandenen rechtlichen und fachlichen Kompetenz, für sich alleine nicht ausreichend sein würde. Das sollte jetzt aber auch kein Betriebsgeheimnis sein.

Die VwV ist aber jetzt auch nichts, womit man nicht umgehen könnte. Der Stellungnahme der DIMB kann man durchaus entnehmen, dass man gegen jede Einschränkung des Radfahrens erfolgreich vorgehen kann.
Insoweit schreibt man so eine Stellungnahme ja nicht nur dafür, dass sie vom Ministerium ignoriert wird, sondern auch dafür, dass die Erholungsuchenden wissen, dass ihre Rechte noch nicht verloren sind.

Die Alternative zu den geänderten VwV, ... 

Kommen wir nochmal kurz zu dem anderen Verein. Vielleicht sollte man sich die Frage stellen, weshalb dessen kritische Stellungnahme ebenfalls nicht gefruchtet und welche Folgen dies nun für diesen Verein und dessen Aktiven tatsächlich hat. ... Da düfte insbesondere die "nachgeschärfte" Veröffentlichung Aufschluss bringen.



dopero schrieb:


> Der Erholungssuchende entscheidet selbst ob ein Weg für die von ihm gewählte Form der Erholung geeignet ist. Schätzt er seine Fähigkeiten falsch ein bzw. überschätzt er sich, so trägt er alleine für die falschen Beurteilung die Verantwortung. Es gilt der Grundsatzes, dass das Betretungsrecht “auf eigene Gefahr” wahrgenommen wird.


Ansonsten reicht es wenn man sich an die gängigen Regeln hält um weder Eigentum, Natur oder irgendjemanden zu beeinträchtigen - wie bisher halt auch. Denn an der Sach- und Rechtslage hat sich nichts geändert.

... und es gibt bereits ausreichend Möglichkeiten die Fehler in der VwV in absehbarer Zeit richtig zu stellen. Das wird ein Weg sein, den man möglicherweise gehen muss - aber auch einer den man, im Gegensatz zu anderen Vereinen, schon kennt. ... und was haben den Mountainbikern deren Möglichkeiten in dieser Sache genützt? ... und was würde man sich für die Zukunft von diesen versprechen?


----------



## xrated (23. Dezember 2020)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Ich will hier mal eine Lanze für die Verbandsarbeit (u. a. der DIMB) brechen. Wer das schon mal gemacht hat, würde hier kaum schimpfen, dass nichts oder zu wenig unternommen wird. Das ist ein unglaublich zähes Geschäft. Da treffen zu viele Interessen und Befindlichkeiten aufeinander


Das kann ja gut sein, aber es wird da irgendwie viel zu wenig nach draussen kommuniziert.
Da wurde jetzt ein 20 seitiges Schreiben verfasst, aber landet das nur bei einem Sachbearbeiter oder sind da Leute aktiv im Gespräch? Die Argumente in dem Gesetz sind doch alle so fadenscheinig und realitätsfremd, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das die überhaupt bereit sind darüber zu diskutieren.



Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Ganz sicher würde es deutlich schlimmer ausgehen, wenn die MTBer gar keine Stimme in der Öffentlichkeit hätten.


Also ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen was da jetzt noch schlimmer werden soll. Das einem schon auf der Straße das Rad entzogen wird?
Der Punkt ist doch, dass Ministerium zieht das Ding durch, ohne das irgendein Gegenargument beachtet wird.



Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Und dass nicht oder nur wenig kommuniziert wird, ist doch auch nachvollziehbar, wenn es wie geschrieben eine Vertraulichkeitserklärung gibt.



Die gibt es spätestens seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr. Und ich verstehe nicht was bei einem Gesetzesentwurf vertraulich sein soll. Die sind doch i.d.R. öffentlich einsehbar z.b.








						Gesetz- und Verordnungsentwürfe
					

Hier finden Sie Entwürfe für Gesetze und Verordnungen des Innenministeriums.




					www.stmi.bayern.de


----------



## mw.dd (23. Dezember 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... und es gibt bereits ausreichend Möglichkeiten die Fehler in der VwV in absehbarer Zeit richtig zu stellen.


Wie wollt ihr das schaffen? 
Ich stelle mir gerade 5-10 DIMB-Mitglieder vor, die in ähnlichem Zeitraum gegen ein Bußgeldverfahren durch diese VwV vorgehen wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (23. Dezember 2020)

Damit sollte das Biken trotz VwV überall möglich bleiben.


----------



## Merkur (23. Dezember 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Kommen wir nochmal kurz zu dem anderen Verein. Vielleicht sollte man sich die Frage stellen, weshalb dessen kritische Stellungnahme ebenfalls nicht gefruchtet und welche Folgen dies nun für diesen Verein und dessen Aktiven tatsächlich hat. ... Da düfte insbesondere die "nachgeschärfte" Veröffentlichung Aufschluss bringen.


Bitte konkretisiere das und nenn einfach Ross und Reiter beim Namen, anstatt so rumzumunkeln - 
Was ist denn DEINE Meinnung 
weshalb die kritische (war sie das tatsächlich?) Stellungnahme des DAV nicht gefruchtet hat?
welche Folgen das für ... haben soll?
welchen Aufschluss soll die nachgeschärfte Veröffentlichung (die des DAV?) bringen?
Danke & Grüße
von einem, der weniger weiß und mehr wissen möchte.


----------



## null-2wo (23. Dezember 2020)

Merkur schrieb:


> Bitte konkretisiere das und nenn einfach Ross und Reiter beim Namen, anstatt so rumzumunkeln -
> Was ist denn DEINE Meinnung
> weshalb die kritische (war sie das tatsächlich?) Stellungnahme des DAV nicht gefruchtet hat?
> welche Folgen das für ... haben soll?
> ...


+1. hab mich schon gefragt, ob das einfach zu kryptisch formuliert is, oder ob ich der einzige depp bin, der das nich rafft...


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Dezember 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wie wollt ihr das schaffen?


Zumindest müsste man nicht warten bis Bußgelder verhängt werden.


----------



## Bieker (24. Dezember 2020)

Dafür das in Bayern alle CSU wählen habt ihr aber viele Interessengruppen. Vermutlich wurde in der Vergangenheit zu wenig Diskussionskultur geschaffen. Jetzt werden einfach Fakten geschaffen und die Mehrheit stellt fest das sie betroffen ist. Tourismus ja, aber nicht zu viel. Almwirtschaft ja aber so wie vor 50 Jahren. Die zugezogen jungen Leute müssen sich halt nicht nach den alten Regeln richten, auch in Bayern nicht.  Das wird Landratsamtleiter noch feststellen oder hat es in Coronazeiten schon gemerkt.


----------



## MtB55 (24. Dezember 2020)

Laut Stoiber, wählen die Zugreisten mehrheitlich die Baumküsser, also Grün. Da hilft nur noch das Wahlrecht einschränken, Wahlen in Bayern nur für gebürtige Bayern, am besten die Grenzen zu, Baexit, oder so, die Schuld auf die eMTB schieben, oder was weiss ich, oder macht es wie es normal sein sollte, Rücksicht, gesunder Menschenverstand und Leben und Leben lassen.


----------



## Pintie (24. Dezember 2020)

In bawü regieren die Baumküsser- und die haben die zwei Meter regel.
Ich kenne gerade keine Partei die pro MTB ist.
Die CSU ist aber aus vielen Gründen schon lange unwählbar. Denke da auch an IT  Themen und Überwachung


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Dezember 2020)

BTW. Parteien-Bashing wird uns bei diesem Thema nicht weiterbringen:
Umweltminister: Freie Wähler
Mehrheitspartei: CSU
Oposition: Bündnis 90/Die Grünen, AfD, SPD und FDP

Alle im Bayerischen Landtag vertretenen Parteien eint hier eine gemeinsame Meinung.
Ok, vielleicht sollte man den anderen Parteien Stecken, dass die AfD gegen Mountainbiker ist - die CSU will sich deren Ansichten ja nicht zu eigen machen. Nicht, dass es so endet wie bei den Rundfunktgebühren in Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## vanbov (24. Dezember 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> In bawü regieren die Baumküsser- und die haben die zwei Meter regel.


Die 2-Meter Regel war aber schon vor der grünen Regierung da... Und als Junior sitzt die CDU daneben, welche, nach meinem Kenntnisstand, diese Regel eingeführt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanbov (24. Dezember 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ok, vielleicht sollte man den anderen Parteien Stecken, dass die AfD gegen Mountainbiker ist - die CSU will sich deren Ansichten ja nicht zu eigen machen. Nicht, dass es so endet wie bei den Rundfunktgebühren in Sachsen-Anhalt.


Beschdde...


----------



## Pintie (24. Dezember 2020)

Plakate aufstellen mit afd: verbietet radfahren.

Gute Idee dann sind alle anderen wieder dafür. Die linke erlaubt dann sogar bierverkauf im bikeshop - am Sonntag


----------



## Bieker (24. Dezember 2020)

In NRW will jetzt auch der grüne Wähler zum Jäger werden (nachhaltige Wurst, Naturerlebnis), da stören die MTBler natürlich auch. Aber zurück zum Thema. Mehr Trailrules Schilder aufstellen (klar ist der Schilderwald erschreckend), aber lieber Gebote als Verbote und gerade für die Wanderer eine gute Info das es viele Mtbler in der Gegend gibt. Fahrzeiten empfehlen,  zwischen 11 und 17 Uhr Abfahrten sperren. Der Ebike Boom bleibt aber ein Problem, da viele Personen in Gegenden vorstoßen, die früher nicht so stark frequentiert wurden. Und das soll kein Ebike Bashing werden. Aber 1000 hm am Stück oder 4x 500 hm und Tiefenmeter macht halt nur ein Bruchteil der Sportler.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Dezember 2020)

Das E-Bike ist nicht das Problem und auch nicht die Ursache. Wenn die Almbauern auf Einnahmen von E-Bikern angewiesen wären, könnten es gar nicht genug davon sein.


----------



## ciao heiko (24. Dezember 2020)

*SINGLETRAILS: "EIN PAUSCHALES VERBOT GEHT AN DER LEBENSWIRKLICHKEIT VORBEI"*​_Vertreter der Deutsche Initativen Mountainbike e.V. äußert sich zu den neuen Verwaltungsvorschriften in Bayern._









						Singletrails: "Ein pauschales Verbot geht an der Lebenswirklichkeit vorbei"
					

Vertreter der Deutschen Initative Mountainbike e.V. sich zu neuen Verwaltungsvorschriften in Bayern.




					www.alpin.de


----------



## MtB55 (24. Dezember 2020)

Bieker schrieb:


> Aber 1000 hm am Stück oder 4x 500 hm und Tiefenmeter macht halt nur ein Bruchteil der Sportler.


Wer nicht mal läbische 1000hm fahren kann, sollte vielleicht auf Schach als Hobby umsteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (24. Dezember 2020)

tib02 schrieb:


> Wer nicht mal läbische 1000hm fahren kann, sollte vielleicht auf Schach als Hobby umsteigen.



Bist du im realen Leben auch so dermaßen arrogant und überheblich oder lebst du es nur hier im Forum aus?


----------



## MtB55 (24. Dezember 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Bist du im realen Leben auch so dermaßen arrogant und überheblich oder lebst du es nur hier im Forum aus?


Ich bin immer so..es muss aber nicht zwingen Schach sein, Halma geht auch. Ach ja wenn nur ein Bruchteil der "Sportler" 1000hm schaffen müsste man
1, den Begriff Sport neu definieren
2, die Frage aufstellen, was die Hobbyfahrer so machen, die oft zititierte Eisdiele anfahren..
3, Was ist dann das Problem hier, die Trails müssten dann doch leer sein, wenn keiner den Berg hoch kommt

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## scratch_a (24. Dezember 2020)

tib02 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer so..es muss aber nicht zwingen Schach sein, Halma geht auch. Ach ja wenn nur ein Bruchteil der "Sportler" 1000hm schaffen müsste man
> 1, den Begriff Sport neu definieren
> 2, die Frage aufstellen, was die Hobbyfahrer so machen, die oft zititierte Eisdiele anfahren..
> 3, Was ist dann das Problem hier, die Trails müssten dann doch leer sein, wenn keiner den Berg hoch kommt
> ...



Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich sinnlos ist mit dir darüber zu diskutieren, versuche ich es trotzdem mal.

Beim Mountainbiken verschwimmen die Grenzen zwischen Sport, Hobby, Erholung fließend. Wie du für dich Sport definierst, bleibt dir überlassen (auch Schach gilt laut Wiki als Sportart).
Es soll aber doch den ein oder anderen Radfahrer geben, der aus verschiedensten Gründen nicht so fit ist wie andere. Egal ob wegen gesundheitlichen, zeitlichen, Material oder "Prioritätsgründen", es hat trotzdem jeder das Recht, auch Touren zu fahren mit weniger hm, ohne dass diese Leute dafür diffamiert werden müssen. Ich behaupte auch mal, dass es einige Fahrer gibt, die auch dich bereits unter 1000hm platt machen könnten. Es kommt eben auch auf die Beschaffenheit der Wege (Oberfläche, Verlauf, Schwierigkeit) und entsprechend der Geschwindigkeit an, wie weit man kommt.

Selbst wenn alle nur in deinem Sinne "minderwertige Touren" machen, so könnte trotzdem auf den Wegen viel los sein, wenn die Anzahl entsprechend groß wird. Trails müssen auch nicht zwangsläufig nur bergab gehen. Es gibt viele, die eher in der Ebene verlaufen und trotzdem Spaß machen, ohne dass man dafür zig Höhenmeter erstrampeln müsste. Für viele von uns stellt das auch kein Problem da, wie von dir hingestellt. Es wird aber von anderen so wahrgenommen und gegen uns verwendet.

Deine Beiträge im Forum und auch deine "Fragen" hier lassen vermuten, dass du dich durch herabwürdigen anderer als besser darstellen willst. Es ist schon bedauerlich, wenn man so etwas zum Ego aufpolieren notwendig hat.


----------



## MtB55 (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich gebe dir recht ist sinnlos. Das mit dem Ego hast du auch durchschaut, mist.


----------



## MtB55 (24. Dezember 2020)

Ach ja, Ego hin oder her, auch an die flachland MTB, frohe Weihnachten und keine Strecken-Sperrungen.


----------



## sebhunter (24. Dezember 2020)

tib02 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer so..es muss aber nicht zwingen Schach sein, Halma geht auch. Ach ja wenn nur ein Bruchteil der "Sportler" 1000hm schaffen müsste man
> 1, den Begriff Sport neu definieren
> 2, die Frage aufstellen, was die Hobbyfahrer so machen, die oft zititierte Eisdiele anfahren..
> 3, Was ist dann das Problem hier, die Trails müssten dann doch leer sein, wenn keiner den Berg hoch kommt
> ...


...auf den Isartrails bring ich's auf 50km mit viel Glück auf 300hm...Schach oder Halma kommen aber nicht in Frage😎...trotzdem frohe Weihnachten Euch allen, lasst euch den Spaß nicht verderben 🎄😄🍾


----------



## McDreck (25. Dezember 2020)

Gibt ja Möglichkeiten zur Hybridisierung.








						Schachboxen – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Jabberwoky (25. Dezember 2020)

weil es hier dazu passt:





__





						Isartrails . Treffen und Ratschen (War: Fahrgemeinschaft Isartrails)
					

besser als passiv zu sein,  sorry, aber ne. das is wie fremdgehen und sich besoffen mit blumen von der tanke entschuldigen wollen.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## --- (27. Dezember 2020)

pib schrieb:


> Ich will das hier nicht weiter platt treten.


Da ist doch auch sicher noch mehr gewesen als nur das Befahren des Wanderweges deinerseits, oder? 😉


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. Dezember 2020)

Für das geneigte Publikum reicht schon die bloße Anwesenheit...
Für manche wird das künftig auch der Maßstab sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (27. Dezember 2020)

War jagderleben schon?








						Mountainbiken im Wald: Geldbußen und Beschlagnahmungen möglich
					

Beschlagnahmungen von Fahrrädern und Geldbußen: Möglichkeiten zum Radfahren im Wald werden in Bayern deutlich eingeschränkt.




					www.jagderleben.de
				




Wenn ich mir die aufgeführten Artikel weiter unten auf der Seite ansehe, 
"Jäger abgestürzt: Schwierige Rettung im Steilhang"
"Waffe einschießen: Jäger löst Polizeieinsatz aus"
frage ich mich gerade, warum die Mountainbiker ganz oben auf der " Abschussliste" der Politik stehen... ach ja, unorganisiert und nicht in der lokalen Politik vertreten.


----------



## alexSnow (28. Dezember 2020)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Irgendein "offizieller" könnte dies jedoch erstmal anders sehen und ein Bußgeld verhängen. Ich kann dann mit Einspruch auf dem Klageweg die Rücknahme des Bußgelds erwirken.


Genau um dieses Thema ging es mir (nicht nur bezogen auf den Taubenberg, sondern generell). Es dürfte nämlich so sein, dass man nicht bei jedem rechtswidrigen Schild "auf dem Klageweg die Rücknahme des Bußgelds erwirken" kann, sondern abhängig vom jeweiligen Fall eventuell auch dann ein Bußgeld zahlen muss, wenn das Verbot rechtswidrig ist. Zumindest im normalen Straßenverkehr gibt es diese Fälle (z.B. Bußgeld bei Verstoß gegen rechtswidrige Park-Regelung).

Es wäre schön, wenn die DIMB hierzu auch aufklären würde. Wenn ich bei meiner Vermutung recht habe, wäre das sicherlich eine relevante Information für alle. Denn wenn hier durch die DIMB-Informtionen der Eindruck entsteht, dass ohnehin (fast) alle Schilder rechtswidrig sind und ich überall fahren kann, ohne dass mir etwas passiert (Bußgeld etc.), würde das ja nicht ganz zutreffen, da mann ggf. auch unter Ausschöpfung des ganzen Rechtswegs ein Bußgeld zahlen müsste, selbst wenn man parallel das Schild erfolgreich "wegklagen" kann. Aber vielleicht habe ich ja auch unrecht und es ist hier anders als im normalen Straßenverkehr... Auch das wäre aber gut zu wissen.



DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Auf dem Schild steht, dass das Befahren verboten sei. Es handelt sich also um eine Sperre i.S.d. Art. 27,3, Art. 33 u. 34. Nach Art. 27,2, Satz 3 sind Beschilderungen nur wirksam, wenn Sie auf einen gesetzlichen Grund hinweisen. Der Hinweis auf Art. 30, 2 auf dem Schild ist ungeeignet, insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit der Behauptung auf dem Schild, das Befahren würde zu Schäden führen. Entlang des bereits vielstrapazierten Urteiles des AG Aichach kann nicht in Allgemeinheit festgestellt werden, ob das Befahren zu Schäden führt, sondern nur im individuellen Fall. Damit ist es unzulässig, einen Weg pauschal als "nicht geeignet" zu klassifizieren und zu sperren.


Auf den neuen Schildern am Taubenberg steht unten ("Landratsamt Miesbach Untere Naturschutzbehörde"). Die Schilder dürften also nicht von "Grundeigentümern oder sonstigen Berechtigten" sein, sondern das LRA MB dürfte sie als untere Naturschutbehörde nach Art. 31 (1) BayNatSchG aufgestellt haben (oder es ist überhaupt keine Anordnung, sondern die Schilder sollen nur ein aus Sicht der Behörde bereits bestehendes gesetzliches Verbot hinweisen). Die Pflicht, auf eine gesetzliche Rechtsgrundlage hinzuweisen (Art. 27 (3) S. 3) BayNatSchG besteht nur für Beschilderungen nach Art. 27 (2) S. 2 BayNatSchG, also Schilder der Grundeigentümer oder sonstiger Berechtigter.

Siehst du das anders? Für mich ist das aus dem Gesetzestext recht eindeutig und so scheint es auch die Verwaltungsvorschrift zu sehen, die in diesem Punkt korrekt sein dürfte.



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Vom Prinzip her ist es fast egal nach welcher Rechtsgrundlage ein Schild rechtswidrig im Wald steht:
> 
> Es gibt ja eine Menge interessante Schilder im Wald.
> Diese kann man für Bayern ganz unterschiedlich klassifizieren.
> ...



Ich verstehe den letzten Satz so, dass du die Schutzgebietsverordnung für rechtswidrig (und daher in diesem Punkt angreifbar) hältst. Wieso ist das Radfahrverbot dann wirksam? Bei einer Verordnung dürfte die Rechtswidrigkeit ja (anders als bei einer Allgemeinverfügung) dazu führen, dass das das Verbot nicht wirksam ist.


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. Dezember 2020)

Das ist eine Frage des Rechtsfriedens - aber der ist demnächst sowieso dahin...


----------



## alexSnow (28. Dezember 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage des Rechtsfriedens - aber der ist demnächst sowieso dahin...


Kannst du das näher erläutern? Wegen Rechtsfrieden, Sicherheit im Straßenverkehr etc. sind rechtswidrige Verwaltungsakte wirksam, solange sie nicht nichtig sind. Bei Verordnung wäre mir das aber neu. Diese werden meines Wissens durch ein Gericht immer voll geprüft und bleiben unangewandt, wenn sie rechtswidrig sind. 

Ich schätze deine umfangreichen Ausführungen in diesem Thread sehr. Vielen Dank dafür. Aber zu diesem Thema bleibt es leider recht kryptisch. Ist aber natürlich deine Entscheidung, wozu du dich äußern möchtest...


----------



## robzo (28. Dezember 2020)

alexSnow schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn die DIMB hierzu auch aufklären würde. Wenn ich bei meiner Vermutung recht habe, wäre das sicherlich eine relevante Information für alle. Denn wenn hier durch die DIMB-Informtionen der Eindruck entsteht, dass ohnehin (fast) alle Schilder rechtswidrig sind und ich überall fahren kann, ohne dass mir etwas passiert (Bußgeld etc.), würde das ja nicht ganz zutreffen, da mann ggf. auch unter Ausschöpfung des ganzen Rechtswegs ein Bußgeld zahlen müsste, selbst wenn man parallel das Schild erfolgreich "wegklagen" kann. Aber vielleicht habe ich ja auch unrecht und es ist hier anders als im normalen Straßenverkehr... Auch das wäre aber gut zu wissen.


Stammen dies Informationen/diese Rechtsauslegung offiziell von der DIMB mit dem Hinweis, die Schilder zu ignorieren, oder von einem Forumsteilnehmer hier?


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. Dezember 2020)

alexSnow schrieb:


> Bei Verordnung wäre mir das aber neu. Diese werden meines Wissens durch ein Gericht immer voll geprüft und bleiben unangewandt, wenn sie rechtswidrig sind.


Ein Gericht würde eine Verordnung bzw. Teile davon aufheben, wenn es denn prüfen würde und dabei Rechtsverstöße feststellte.


----------



## dertutnix (28. Dezember 2020)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> War jagderleben schon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei der Zeitschrift vermutete ich zunächst eher weitere Eskalierungen. Tatsächlich lese ich dann einen ziemlich ausgewogenen Bericht über die Inhalte der Verwaltungsvorschrift. Interessant auch das Interview, auf das zum Ende des Artikels hingewiesen wird:








						Jäger und Mountainbiker: Ärger im Wald – muss das sein?
					

Begegnungen zwischen Jägern und Mountainbikern verlaufen nicht immer konfliktfrei. Kann man Verständnis für einander entwickeln?




					www.jagderleben.de
				



Es hilft ja meist, auch die Denke der anderen Seite(n) zu kennen, daher ist das Lesen durchaus zu empfehlen. Und jetzt bitte keine Diskussion über die Jagd per se beginnen


----------



## scratch_a (28. Dezember 2020)

Sehr interessant ist im zweiten Artikel der Kommentar darunter. Ich kann den Frust da durchaus verstehen, aber man muss auch sagen, dass wir da die falschen Ansprechpartner sind. Da alle Bürger eines Landes das Betretungsrecht haben, müsste auch der Staat für sämtliche Schäden aufkommen, die dadurch entstehen. So, dass den Jägern der finanzielle Druck genommen wird. Solange das Gesetz so ist, wird man nicht von uns Geld verlangen können und von den Stockenten z.B. nicht. Wenn, dann müssten alle Erholungssuchende eine Gebühr bezahlen. Für mein Verständnis beträfe das so gut wie alle, also kann man es gleich über die Steuer machen.
Und was mir da noch fehlt...kein Jäger ist verpflichtet, die kostspielige Jagd zu seinem Hobby zu machen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. Dezember 2020)

Waldeigentümer werden mit 500 Millionen Euro unterstützt
					

Die Wälder in Deutschland leiden seit drei Jahren unter Dauerstress. Stürme, Dürre, und ein massiver Befall des Borkenkäfers haben ihm bedrohlich zugesetzt. Den Waldbesitzern auch. Ihre geschädigten Waldflächen müssen sie räumen und wiederbewalden, die Holzpreise sind – verstärkt auch durch die...




					www.bmel.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (28. Dezember 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Waldeigentümer werden mit 500 Millionen Euro unterstützt
> 
> 
> Die Wälder in Deutschland leiden seit drei Jahren unter Dauerstress. Stürme, Dürre, und ein massiver Befall des Borkenkäfers haben ihm bedrohlich zugesetzt. Den Waldbesitzern auch. Ihre geschädigten Waldflächen müssen sie räumen und wiederbewalden, die Holzpreise sind – verstärkt auch durch die...
> ...


Ist wieder wie immer. Der kleine wird wegen 100 oder 200 € sich den bürokratischen Aufwand nicht antun. Zusätzlich müßte er sich noch zertifizieren. Die großen Waldbesitzer profitieren da etwas leichter


----------



## Nicklz (28. Dezember 2020)

Auf welchem Wege kann man sich eigentlich schlau machen ob in der Gemeinde neue Sperrungen diskutiert werden. Wird das irgendwo veröffentlicht wo man das gemütlich im Netz nachlesen könnte?


----------



## alexSnow (28. Dezember 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Stammen dies Informationen/diese Rechtsauslegung offiziell von der DIMB mit dem Hinweis, die Schilder zu ignorieren, oder von einem Forumsteilnehmer hier?


Ich denke nicht, dass die DIMB offiziell dazu aufruft, Schilder zu ignorieren. Mir scheint hier eben nur teilweise der Eindruck zu entstehen, dass man rechtswidrig gesperrte Trails problemlos befahren kann. Ich vermute nämlich, dass jemand ohne rechtliches Vorwissen schon davon ausgehen wird, dass er rechtswidrige Schilder ignorieren kann... 

Aber klar, es ist aus strategischen Gesichtspunkten sicher schwierig, das (und weitere Punkte) öffentlich allzu sehr klarzustellen... 

Aber zum Beispiel diese Aussage weiter oben in diesem Thread würde ich schon mal als semi-offiziellen Hinweis auslegen, Schilder zu ignorieren  


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das ist wichtig und das sollte man sich auch nicht verderben lassen.




Besser als irgendwelche Verbote und Sanktionen ist es aber auf jeden Fall, Aufmerksamkeit für die Themen der anderen Nutzergruppen zu schaffen und insgesamt an die Vernunft zu appellieren. Der Artikel ist da sicher gut:


dertutnix schrieb:


> Bei der Zeitschrift vermutete ich zunächst eher weitere Eskalierungen. Tatsächlich lese ich dann einen ziemlich ausgewogenen Bericht über die Inhalte der Verwaltungsvorschrift. Interessant auch das Interview, auf das zum Ende des Artikels hingewiesen wird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber das braucht es vielleicht auch viel mehr in der Natur. Mehr von den Dimb-Schildern und vielleicht auch noch weitere Hinweistafeln, dort wo es Probleme gibt. Ich denke da zB auch an die Schilder zu den Wildschutzgebieten, in die Skitourengeher nicht rein sollen. Sowas hat auf mich viel mehr Wirkung, als ein Verbot...


----------



## Giant XTC (29. Dezember 2020)

Servus Zusammen,

kann mich bitte jemand kurz aufklären:

Wer konkret darf denn mein BIke beschlagnahmen wenn ich illegal auf einem Trail fahre? Förster, Besitzer, Ranger, Wanderer, Polizei?
Bekomme ich dafür ein offizielles Dokument als Nachweis für die Beschlagnahmung? Wäre praktisch, sonst heisst es nachher "Ihr Bike haben wir ja gar nicht beschlagnahmt...".
Wie lange darf denn mein Bike beschlagnahmt werden? Bis ich Einsicht gezeigt habe?
Ich frage natürlich nur rein aus Interesse da ich auf gar keinen Fall auf Wegen fahren werde die dafür nicht vorgesehen sind. Mein Enduro wird im Frühjahr auch verkauft und ich lege mir ein extraleichtes Hardtail mit max. 100mm Federweg für die Waldautobahnen zu. Rennrad wäre ja auch noch eine Option aber die Autolobby (gut organisiert!) macht sich ja schon stark für freie Straßen und irgendwann bleibt nur noch der Rollentrainer im Keller...


----------



## leFafnir (29. Dezember 2020)

Wird sich diese Vorschrift, bzw. eine folgende dann demnächst auch aufs Skitouren auswirken?


----------



## conathanjumpman (29. Dezember 2020)

leFafnir schrieb:


> Wird sich diese Vorschrift, bzw. eine folgende dann demnächst auch aufs Skitouren auswirken?


Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt auch gespannt, bzw ich befürchte schlimmes nachdem diesen Winter die Zahl der Skitourengeher deutlich zunehmen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexSnow (30. Dezember 2020)

leFafnir schrieb:


> Wird sich diese Vorschrift, bzw. eine folgende dann demnächst auch aufs Skitouren auswirken?





conathanjumpman schrieb:


> Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt auch gespannt, bzw ich befürchte schlimmes nachdem diesen Winter die Zahl der Skitourengeher deutlich zunehmen wird...



Ist zwar nicht "diese Vorschrift" oder das BayNatschG, aber in Garmisch gibt es jetzt eine sicherheitsrechtliche Pistensperre:


----------



## Mittern8 (30. Dezember 2020)

> Insbesondere im Bereich der Kandahar-Abfahrt ist eine Pistenpräparierung dringend erforderlich, da am letzten Januar- und am ersten Februarwochenende hier alpine Weltcup-Rennen ausgetragen werden.



Ist selbstverständlich zwingend erforderlich und außerordentlich wichtig, dass sich diese Systemunrelevanten dort in diesen Zeiten treffen und mit Vorsatz ein sehr hohes Risiko eingehen sich zu verletzen.


----------



## LeFritzz (31. Dezember 2020)

Aldar schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, das AG Ansbach hätte anhand dieser Verordnung wohl anders entschieden. Das läuft wohl oder übel auf eine Klagewelle raus und in sich das viele antun?


Gerichte entscheiden auf der Basis von Gesetzen, nicht auf der Grundlage von Verwaltungsvorschriften.

Das ist die Stärke eines Systems mit Gewaltenteilung.

Die Justitia ist nicht Teil der Exekutive (also der den Ministerien nachgeordneten Verwaltungshierachie) und nicht an die Erlasse und Vorschriften derselben gebunden, sondern alleine dem Gesetz verpflichtet. Und das Gesetz hat sich durch diese VwV nirgends geändert.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Statt einer Gesetzes/Verfassungsänderung, die eine breite öffentliche Debatte auf sich ziehen würde und verschiedene Instanzen durchlaufen müsste, kann die Bürokratie mir nix dir nix eine Vorschrift erlassen, die das von der Verfassung garantierte Betretungsrecht einschränkt, ohne dass man dagegen vorgehen könnte. Demokratie beschde!


Siehste doch in Söders Corona Zirkus recht schön wie das läuft. 

Es werden Verbote erlassen, dann klagt einer dagegen und bekommt Recht. Bestes Beispiel Silvester Böllerverbot auf Privatgrundstück.


----------



## dertutnix (2. Januar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Siehste doch in Söders Corona Zirkus recht schön wie das läuft.
> 
> Es werden Verbote erlassen, dann klagt einer dagegen und bekommt Recht. Bestes Beispiel Silvester Böllerverbot auf Privatgrundstück.


Wobei der Unterschied nach meinem Verständnis ist, dass es sich im Zusammenhang mit Covid-19 um Verordnungen o.ä. handelt, hier reden wir jedoch von einer Verwaltungsvorschrift. Gegen eine Verordnung kannst du klagen, bei einer Verwaltungsvorschrift nicht, sondern erst gegen den Vollzug, also etwa das aufgestellte Schild...


----------



## dertutnix (2. Januar 2021)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Gerichte entscheiden auf der Basis von Gesetzen, nicht auf der Grundlage von Verwaltungsvorschriften.


das ist (hoffentlich) richtig. Allerdings sollte man beachten, dass Gesetze häufin einen Interpretationsspielraum haben, der sich u.a. auch durch gesellschaftliches Nutzerverhalten ändern kann. Das mag auch sinnvoll sein und etwa die Stärke eines Gesetzes sein. Die sog. Herrschende Meinung o.ä. berücksichtigt daher durchaus das jeweils „aktuelle gesellschaftliche Leben“ in ihrer Rechtssprechung. Wenn nun eine Verwaltungsvorschrift eine Änderung des Verhaltens bewirkt, etwa indem Sperrungen (gleichwohl ggf. gesetzeswidrig) allgemeinen akzeptiert werden, dann kann dies auch Auswirkungen auf die Justiz haben...


----------



## BiBaBergler (2. Januar 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Wobei der Unterschied nach meinem Verständnis ist, dass es sich im Zusammenhang mit Covid-19 um Verordnungen o.ä. handelt, hier reden wir jedoch von einer Verwaltungsvorschrift. Gegen eine Verordnung kannst du klagen, bei einer Verwaltungsvorschrift nicht, sondern erst gegen den Vollzug, also etwa das aufgestellte Schild...



... wie auch immer ... komplizierte und verdrehte Kaqque das alles. Ich will doch nur radeln gehen, eine gute und entspannte Zeit draussen haben. 
Dabei versuche ich auf Tiere, Fußgänger, Wege, etc. Rücksicht zu nehmen und dennoch wird aufgrund solcher Vorschriften oder Presseartikeln ala Merkur eine gefühlte Hatz auf mich veranstaltet. Das nervt echt tierisch! Das nervt mich dann soweit, dass ich mir denke, warum soll ich überhaupt noch Rücksicht auf die ganzen anderen Interessen nehmen, weil egal wie ich mich verhalte, ich als MTBler bin eh der Buhmann.


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. Januar 2021)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Das nervt mich dann soweit, dass ich mir denke, warum soll ich überhaupt noch Rücksicht auf die ganzen anderen Interessen nehmen, weil egal wie ich mich verhalte, ich als MTBler bin eh der Buhmann.


So wird`s kommen. Wir Mountainbiker sollten dabei aber anständig bleiben und weiterhin Rücksicht nehmen. Denn im Gegensatz zu den bevorstehenden Einschränkungen sollten wir uns im Rahmen der Verfassung bewegen.


----------



## dertutnix (2. Januar 2021)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> ... wie auch immer ... komplizierte und verdrehte Kaqque das alles. Ich will doch nur radeln gehen, eine gute und entspannte Zeit draussen haben.
> Dabei versuche ich auf Tiere, Fußgänger, Wege, etc. Rücksicht zu nehmen und dennoch wird aufgrund solcher Vorschriften oder Presseartikeln ala Merkur eine gefühlte Hatz auf mich veranstaltet. Das nervt echt tierisch! Das nervt mich dann soweit, dass ich


bis dahin bin ich bei dir. Dann allerdings entscheide ich anders: ich will nicht per se kriminalisiert werden, dafür bin ich zu dünnhäutig und will meine mir sehr kostbare freie Zeit ohne die Erwartung auf kritische Begegnungen verbringen. Deswegen: Urlaub werde ich dort nicht machen, wobei das meist einfach ist. Anders schaut es “daheim“ aus! Da bleibt dann nur 1 auf (noch) ungesperrte interessante Strecken auszuweichen oder 2 mit dem Mountainbiken aufzuhören oder 3 gegen das von mir empfundene Unrecht etwas zu unternehmen (und bis dahin 1 und 2 zu frönen). Aktuell bin ich bei Nr. 3...


----------



## dopero (2. Januar 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Wenn nun eine Verwaltungsvorschrift eine Änderung des Verhaltens bewirkt, etwa indem Sperrungen (gleichwohl ggf. gesetzeswidrig) allgemeinen akzeptiert werden, dann kann dies auch Auswirkungen auf die Justiz haben...


Und womit soll die allg. Akzeptanz festgestellt werden?
Soll ein Richter dazu etwa eine repräsentative Umfrage in Auftrag geben? ;-)
Und mit dem Ergebnis als Begründung dann ein Urteil fällen, dass gegen geltende Gesetze verstößt?

Ich gehe fest davon aus, das die einzige Auswirkung der VwV  auf die Justiz eine erhöhte Anzahl an Verfahren sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (2. Januar 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> bis dahin bin ich bei dir. Dann allerdings entscheide ich anders: ich will nicht per se kriminalisiert werden, dafür bin ich zu dünnhäutig und will meine mir sehr kostbare freie Zeit ohne die Erwartung auf kritische Begegnungen verbringen. Deswegen: Urlaub werde ich dort nicht machen, wobei das meist einfach ist. Anders schaut es “daheim“ aus! Da bleibt dann nur 1 auf (noch) ungesperrte interessante Strecken auszuweichen oder 2 mit dem Mountainbiken aufzuhören oder 3 gegen das von mir empfundene Unrecht etwas zu unternehmen (und bis dahin 1 und 2 zu frönen). Aktuell bin ich bei Nr. 3...


MTB wird immer gehen, Trail fahren könnte schwieriger werden, wenn wirklich mal Verbote kommen muss man sich Alternativen überlegen, auf Rechtsstreitigkeiten habe ich keine Lust, MTB ist mein Ausgleich und meine Entspannung vom Alltag.


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. Januar 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich gehe fest davon aus, das die einzige Auswirkung der VwV auf die Justiz eine erhöhte Anzahl an Verfahren sein wird.


Ohne Not führt die neue Bekanntmachung dazu, dass Vieles nun zu dieser Kategorie gehört:
*"Es ist einfach kein Fall." *

https://www.t-online.de/region/id_8...liert-unterlassungsklage-gegen-radfahrer.html

Aus der Stellungnahme der DIMB:
"Der nun vorliegende Entwurf stellt diesbezüglich keine Verbesserung dar. Vielmehr verstärkt er die Mängel der geltenden Fassung in einem solchen Maße, dass er geeignet ist, *den Rechtsfrieden* und das Vertrauen in die Bayerische Verwaltung *zu zerstören.*"

... und da werden die Erholungsuchenden jeweils den für sich passenden Weg finden.


----------



## dertutnix (2. Januar 2021)

tib02 schrieb:


> MTB wird immer gehen, Trail fahren könnte schwieriger werden, wenn wirklich mal Verbote kommen muss man sich Alternativen überlegen, auf Rechtsstreitigkeiten habe ich keine Lust, MTB ist mein Ausgleich und meine Entspannung vom Alltag.


+ 1


----------



## dertutnix (2. Januar 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Und womit soll die allg. Akzeptanz festgestellt werden?
> Soll ein Richter dazu etwa eine repräsentative Umfrage in Auftrag geben? ;-)
> Und mit dem Ergebnis als Begründung dann ein Urteil fällen, dass gegen geltende Gesetze verstößt?
> 
> Ich gehe fest davon aus, das die einzige Auswirkung der VwV  auf die Justiz eine erhöhte Anzahl an Verfahren sein wird.


warten wir es ab... 

derzeit habe ich noch Hoffnung, dass die Staatsregierung die VwV gesetzeskonform ändert. Allerdings bin ich skeptisch, dass das Mountainbiken auch dann wieder uneingeschränkt erlaubt sein wird. Die “Büchse“ ist geöffnet und wird sich kaum mehr ohne Beeinträchtigungen schließen lassen. 

Solange die VwV gilt, bin ich skeptisch, dass tatsächlich viele gegen die jeweiligen Sperrungen per se klagen werden. Ob die jeweiligen zuständigen Behörden Sanktionen verteilen, sehe ich nicht. Die hätte aktuell  bereits genug Möglichkeiten, gegen einige Störungen, etwa illegales Bauen oder Gefährdungen, vorzugehen. Ob eine Beschilderung hier hilft, sehe ich nicht. Es wird daher außer medial inszenierten Bestrafungskampagnen kaum zu einem Ausstellen von “Tickets“ kommen, gegen die man dann Einspruch erheben könnte und somit die VwV über den Klageweg kippen könnte. Und selbst wenn ich mich täuschen würde und es in manchen Regionen zu massiven Bescheiden käme, glaube ich nicht, dass sich eine nennenswerte Zahl von Mountainbikern findet, die dagegen dann anders reagiert, als zu zahlen und sich künftig anderswo aufzuhalten, oder hoffend auf die Einmaligkeit weiter dort zu fahren. 

was gerade bei der Verwaltung passiert ist eher die häufig gezeigte Hilflosigkeit der Behörden, bestehendes Recht umzusetzen. Stattdessen gibt es publikumswirksamein Aktionismus durch neue Auflagen o.ä.. Die unbedarfte Masse sieht es und nickt unreflektiert, ändern wird sich ausser (nach meiner Überzeugung) negative Auswirkungen auf die Stimmung auf den Wegen nichts. Es wird weiter wild gebaut und egoistisch der Weg genutzt...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Januar 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Wobei der Unterschied nach meinem Verständnis ist, dass es sich im Zusammenhang mit Covid-19 um Verordnungen o.ä. handelt, hier reden wir jedoch von einer Verwaltungsvorschrift. Gegen eine Verordnung kannst du klagen, bei einer Verwaltungsvorschrift nicht, sondern erst gegen den Vollzug, also etwa das aufgestellte Schild...


Das kommt doch im Prinzip aufs Gleiche raus.

Wo kein Schild steht störts niemand und wenn doch dann lässt mans halt auf ne Klage ankommen.

Das Problem ist, die meisten scheuen den Weg aufs Gericht und geben klein bei damit sie ihre Ruhe haben.

Siehst Du zum Beispiel an der Aussage von tib02. 
Auf Rechtsstreitigkeiten hat er keine Lust. 

So gewinnt man halt keinen Blumentopf. Weder für sich noch für die Allgemeinheit.

Das einzige Problem wird sein, man braucht einen guten Anwalt der mit dem Gesetz Wirrwarr bestens vertraut ist. Als nicht Jurist ist das wie ein Fass ohne Boden.


----------



## vanbov (2. Januar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem wird sein, man braucht einen guten Anwalt der mit dem Gesetz Wirrwarr bestens vertraut ist. Als nicht Jurist ist das wie ein Fass ohne Boden.


.....und damit kommt dann die DIMB als unterstützende und beratende Institution ins Spiel!


----------



## Lenka K. (2. Januar 2021)

tib02 schrieb:


> MTB wird immer gehen, Trail fahren könnte schwieriger werden


Ohne Trails ist es doch kein MTBiken???


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Januar 2021)

Die Unterstütz dich aber nicht bei deiner Gerichtsverhandlung. Kann sie garnicht. Weil selbst Anwälte eine Zulassung am entsprechenden zuständigen  Gericht benötigen.


----------



## MtB55 (2. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ohne Trails ist es doch kein MTBiken???


Ich kenne einige Hm-Fresser, die können mit Trails ab S1 wenig anfangen, dafür brettern die Schotter Pisten runter als gäbe es kein Morgen, das schöne an dem Sport ist ja, für jeden was dabei, ausserdem was ist ein Trail denn genau...? Ich bin relativ entspannt, ich habe hier zig schöne Strecken direkt vor der Haustür, wenn die alle sperren gibt es nur noch einen Schilderwald, das wird nicht passieren, was hier abgeht ist Internet typisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (2. Januar 2021)

Das ist sehr schön für dich, dass du so viele Trails vor DEINER Haustüre hast. Dann kommen halt in Zukunft alle zu dir, wenn du das so locker siehst. Und in die bayerischen Alpen willst mit Sicherheit auch nicht mehr zum MTB fahren, da können die Einheimischen mit ihren Problemen alleine bleiben.
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass sie einfach an den Parkplätzen entsprechende Hinweistafeln machen, welche Wege noch mit dem Rad befahren werden dürfen und welche nicht. Dafür braucht es auch nicht zig einzelne Verbotsschilder und mit paar wenigen Informationstafeln ist ein ganzen Gebiet geregelt. Aber egal, die ganzen Probleme existieren ja zum Glück nur im Internet


----------



## MtB55 (2. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Das ist sehr schön für dich, dass du so viele Trails vor DEINER Haustüre hast. Dann kommen halt in Zukunft alle zu dir, wenn du das so locker siehst. Und in die bayerischen Alpen willst mit Sicherheit auch nicht mehr zum MTB fahren, da können die Einheimischen mit ihren Problemen alleine bleiben.
> Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass sie einfach an den Parkplätzen entsprechende Hinweistafeln machen, welche Wege noch mit dem Rad befahren werden dürfen und welche nicht. Dafür braucht es auch nicht zig einzelne Verbotsschilder und mit paar wenigen Informationstafeln ist ein ganzen Gebiet geregelt. Aber egal, die ganzen Probleme existieren ja zum Glück nur im Internet


Doch als Franke bin ich auch oft in den Alpen,  heute gebucht 2 Wochen Reit im Winkl, einmal ein AlpenX von Füssen zum Königssee noch eine Woche Füssen vorab und noch 10 Tag in Krün, dann geht leider der Urlaub aus. War schon 2020 nix los.. daher auch hier entspannt, ihr müsst nur die paar Hm vom Parkplatz in die Berge schaffen, schon dünnt es sich aus,  einfach mal probieren ..


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. Januar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Die Unterstütz dich aber nicht bei deiner Gerichtsverhandlung. Kann sie garnicht. Weil selbst Anwälte eine Zulassung am entsprechenden zuständigen  Gericht benötigen.


Ein schöner passender Artikel:




__





						Trail-Sharing
					

Gretchenfrage: wann ist ein Weg geeignet - wann nicht? Das schwammige Adjektiv lässt viel Raum für Interpretationen, weshalb die Beurteilung je nach Interessenslage sehr unterschiedlich ausfällt.




					www.dreilaenderbike.de
				



und noch einer:








						Mountainbike-Streit: Waldbesitzer verliert gegen Radler
					

Ein Waldbesitzer hatte Radfahrverbote in seinem Wald verhängt. Eine Unterlassungsklage gegen einen Mountainbiker hat er vor dem Amtsgericht Aichach verloren.




					www.augsburger-allgemeine.de


----------



## skink (3. Januar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Die Unterstütz dich aber nicht bei deiner Gerichtsverhandlung. Kann sie garnicht. Weil selbst Anwälte eine Zulassung am entsprechenden zuständigen  Gericht benötigen.


oh, jeder Awalt ist an jedem Gericht zugelassen, spezielle Zulassungen werden nur beim BGH benötigt. Vor den Amtsgerichten dürfen sogar ziemlich viele weitere Rersonen beistehen...


----------



## ufp (3. Januar 2021)

tib02 schrieb:


> Doch als Franke bin ich auch oft in den Alpen,  heute gebucht 2 Wochen Reit im Winkl, einmal ein AlpenX von Füssen zum Königssee noch eine Woche Füssen vorab und noch 10 Tag in Krün, dann geht leider der Urlaub aus. War schon 2020 nix los.. daher auch hier entspannt, ihr müsst nur die paar Hm vom Parkplatz in die Berge schaffen, schon dünnt es sich aus,  einfach mal probieren ..


Du weißt aber schon, dass dort etliche Strecken gesperrt sind und Kontrollen durchgeführt worden sind.
Viel Spaß beim nicht erwischen lassen.


----------



## MtB55 (3. Januar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass dort etliche Strecken gesperrt sind und Kontrollen durchgeführt worden sind.
> Viel Spaß beim nicht erwischen lassen.


Ach, schon gesperrt, das heisst schon vor der neuen Vorschrift... unfassbar, wo war euer Protest, euere Klagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (3. Januar 2021)

tib02 schrieb:


> Ach, schon gesperrt, das heisst schon vor der neuen Vorschrift... unfassbar, wo war euer Protest, euere Klagen?


Bisher hätte es hierfür bereits die Möglichkeit gegeben.

Es haben sich aber auch insbesondere die "Einheimischen" oftmals mit diversen Sperrungen "arrangiert", solange es nicht tatsächlich zu Problemen geführt hatte. Die Zeiten dürften nun allerdings bald vorbei sein.


----------



## MtB55 (3. Januar 2021)

Die Welt ist einfach nicht so, wie man sie will. Wer flexibler ist, hat mehr Möglichkeiten, der Rest jammert.


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. Januar 2021)

Wie ich schon schrieb:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... und da werden die Erholungsuchenden jeweils den für sich passenden Weg finden.


----------



## MtB55 (3. Januar 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb:


Nix Neues, wird so sein. Ob der passende Weg, dann der passende Weg im Sinne der Natur ist? Wer meint die Natur ist ein Bikepark und sich entsprechend verhält, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn schlussendlich bunte Schilder dort hängen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. Januar 2021)

tib02 schrieb:


> Ob der passende Weg, dann der passende Weg im Sinne der Natur ist?


Ich schrieb "finden" nicht "bauen".
Auf bestehenden Wegen stellt die Erholungsnutzung i.d.R. kein Problem für die Natur dar.
... und auch das "Bauen" ist eher ein Eigentumsproblem (aber ein Ernstzunehmendes) als ein Naturschutzfachliches oder Forstwirtschaftliches.


----------



## MtB55 (3. Januar 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ich schrieb "finden" nicht "bauen".
> Auf bestehenden Wegen stellt die Erholungsnutzung i.d.R. kein Problem für die Natur dar.
> ... und auch das "Bauen" ist eher ein Eigentumsproblem (aber ein Ernstzunehmendes) als ein Naturschutzfachliches oder Forstwirtschaftliches.


Ich schrieb finden und nix vom bauen, nicht alles was man findet ist auch zum fahren. Wer dann noch zu bauen anfängt legt eine Schippe drauf.


----------



## EL_Rey (3. Januar 2021)

“Bauen“ ist eben relativ .... jeder mittlerweile vorhandene Weg wurde „gebaut“ .... entweder als Enttwicklung aus einem Trampelpfad Order ähnliches .... auch eine längere Nutzung eines erst kürzlich entstandenen Pfades führt dazu dass das ganze irgendwann ein Weg kraft konkludenter Widmung wird.


----------



## Andy_29 (3. Januar 2021)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> “Bauen“ ist eben relativ .... jeder mittlerweile vorhandene Weg wurde „gebaut“ ....


Wenn ich den Untergrund aktiv umgestalte, ist das "bauen".
Benutze ich den vorhandenen Untergrund so wie er ist, ändert sich der Zustand nur durch "Verschleiß".


----------



## EL_Rey (4. Januar 2021)

Naja das ist zumindest auslegungsfähig, klar, wenn ich mit "Gerätschaften" einen Weg herstelle ist das bauen (Also z.B. nen Sprung schaufeln) ..... aber quasi immer die gleiche Line durch den Wald zu fahren führt auch dazu dass sich ein Weg irgendwann bildet ..... man bearbeitete den Untergrund dann quasi durch das Befahren mit den Reifen ....


----------



## dopero (4. Januar 2021)

Es war noch nie erlaubt durch den Wald (abseits von Wegen) zu fahren.
Und da es halt schon immer verboten war, braucht man da auch nicht von "auslegungsfähig" anzufangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merkur (4. Januar 2021)

tib02 schrieb:


> Ich kenne einige Hm-Fresser, die können mit Trails ab S1 wenig anfangen, dafür brettern die Schotter Pisten runter als gäbe es kein Morgen, das schöne an dem Sport ist ja, für jeden was dabei, ausserdem was ist ein Trail denn genau...? Ich bin relativ entspannt, ich habe hier zig schöne Strecken direkt vor der Haustür, wenn die alle sperren gibt es nur noch einen Schilderwald, das wird nicht passieren, was hier abgeht ist Internet typisch.


Dafür, dass die aktuelle Diskussion eigentlich kein reales Problem darstelle, sondern nur "Internet typisch" sei, meldest du dich eigentlich ganz schön oft zu Wort hier und  schön, dass du toll Höhenmeter fahren kannst, sehr flexibel bist, aus Franken kommst und dort "zig schöne Strecken direkt vor der Haustür hast" etc etc, aber welchen Mehrwert haben diese ganzen Wortmeldungen eigentlich?


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Januar 2021)

Die Vorboten - noch steht das M nicht für Mountaibiker - ... :








						Münchner unerwünscht: Stinkefinger-Plakat in Miesbach
					

Ein selbstgemachtes Plakat mit "M"-Kennzeichen, Stinkefinger und "Verpisst Euch!! Wir wollen euch nicht" haben Unbekannte am Wochenende am Ortseingang von Miesbach aufgestellt. Die Polizei entfernte das Plakat. Im Netz wird eifrig diskutiert.




					www.br.de
				











						Bayerns Oberland: Das verhasste M-Kennzeichen
					

Die Münchner Ausflügler treffen im Oberland neuerdings auf feindlich gesonnene Einheimische.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				











						Vor Auto mit München-Kennzeichen gespuckt: Garmisch-Partenkirchner Neubürger schockiert – „Woher kommt die Wut?“
					

Ein Garmisch-Patenkirchener Neubürger hat eine unschöne Begegnung gemacht: Wohl aufgrund seines Münchner Kennzeichens spuckte ihm ein Mann vors Auto.




					www.merkur.de
				




Gewöhnen möchte man sich daran eher nicht, aber man kann sich schon einmal ausmalen wie das für die Mountainbiker wird, wenn dann die ersten Schilder stehen...


----------



## MtB55 (4. Januar 2021)

Merkur schrieb:


> Dafür, dass die aktuelle Diskussion eigentlich kein reales Problem darstelle, sondern nur "Internet typisch" sei, meldest du dich eigentlich ganz schön oft zu Wort hier und  schön, dass du toll Höhenmeter fahren kannst, sehr flexibel bist, aus Franken kommst und dort "zig schöne Strecken direkt vor der Haustür hast" etc etc, aber welchen Mehrwert haben diese ganzen Wortmeldungen eigentlich?


Keinen, da ich flexibel bin, passe ich mich dem Niveau sehr schnell an, man will ja keinen überfordern. Aber trotzdem habe ich noch eine Frage, wo habe ich geschrieben, daß ich ganz toll Hm fahren kann.


----------



## Merkur (4. Januar 2021)

tib02 schrieb:


> Keinen, da ich flexibel bin, passe ich mich dem Niveau sehr schnell an, man will ja keinen überfordern. Aber trotzdem habe ich noch eine Frage, wo habe ich geschrieben, daß ich ganz toll Hm fahren kann.


Dann verschon uns doch ganz einfach mit deinem sinnfreien Geschwurbel...


----------



## MtB55 (4. Januar 2021)

Merkur schrieb:


> Dann verschon uns doch ganz einfach mit deinem sinnfreien Geschwurbel...


Wer ist denn uns...? Und das restliche sinnfreie Geschurbel ist i.o., wer entscheidet denn darüber...wer wann was schreiben darf? Meine Frage zu den Hm hast du wahrscheinlich  überlesen.


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Januar 2021)

tib02 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn uns...? Und das restliche sinnfreie Geschurbel ist i.o., wer entscheidet denn darüber...wer wann was schreiben darf? Meine Frage zu den Hm hast du wahrscheinlich  überlesen.


Die Forumsteilnehmer hier sind das.
Und die entscheiden auch mehrheitlich darüber, was "sinnfreies Geschurbel" ist, wie Du Dich auszudrücken gerierst und was zum Thema dieses Thread beiträgt.
Deine Frage zu dem hm wurde nicht überlesen, sondern sie wurde wohl ignoriert, weil sie mit dem Thema des Thread hier nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## EL_Rey (4. Januar 2021)

Naja dass die Ureinwohner die Schnauze voll haben vor ganzen Tagestouristen ist halt so ....


----------



## MtB55 (4. Januar 2021)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Die Forumsteilnehmer hier sind das.
> Und die entscheiden auch mehrheitlich darüber, was "sinnfreies Geschurbel" ist, wie Du Dich auszudrücken gerierst und was zum Thema dieses Thread beiträgt.
> Deine Frage zu dem hm wurde nicht überlesen, sondern sie wurde wohl ignoriert, weil sie mit dem Thema des Thread hier nichts zu tun hat.


Ganz schön streng hier... aber leider  habe ich so eine intuitive Ignoranz, mal schauen ob ich die überwinden kann. Trotz allem, würde ich gerne noch wissen, wo ich in diesem Faden geschrieben habe das ich ganz schön Hm fahren kann.


----------



## MtB55 (4. Januar 2021)

Mal was zum Thema, es wird sich was ändern...









						Bürger können sich zum Mountainbike-Zentrum am Kornberg äußern
					

Am Großen Kornberg im Fichtelgebirge ist ein Mountainbike-Zentrum geplant. Naturschützer lehnen es ab. Die Bürger können die Unterlagen zu dem umstrittenen Tourismus-Projekt im Landratsamt und auch online einsehen.




					www.br.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (4. Januar 2021)

tib02 schrieb:


> Wer nicht mal läbische 1000hm fahren kann, sollte vielleicht auf Schach als Hobby umsteigen.





tib02 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer so..es muss aber nicht zwingen Schach sein, Halma geht auch. Ach ja wenn nur ein Bruchteil der "Sportler" 1000hm schaffen müsste man
> 1, den Begriff Sport neu definieren
> 2, die Frage aufstellen, was die Hobbyfahrer so machen, die oft zititierte Eisdiele anfahren..
> 3, Was ist dann das Problem hier, die Trails müssten dann doch leer sein, wenn keiner den Berg hoch kommt
> ...





tib02 schrieb:


> Doch als Franke bin ich auch oft in den Alpen,  heute gebucht 2 Wochen Reit im Winkl, einmal ein AlpenX von Füssen zum Königssee noch eine Woche Füssen vorab und noch 10 Tag in Krün, dann geht leider der Urlaub aus. War schon 2020 nix los.. daher auch hier entspannt, ihr müsst nur die paar Hm vom Parkplatz in die Berge schaffen, schon dünnt es sich aus,  einfach mal probieren ..



Ich denke, schon allein aus diesen 3 Zitaten aus den letzten Seiten diesen Themas ist ersichtlich, wie du deine Leistungsfähigkeit siehst.



tib02 schrieb:


> Mal was zum Thema, es wird sich was ändern...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Im Gegenzug sind Betretungsverbote vorgesehen" ...ja, läuft wohl genauso, wie es im Forum befürchtet wird. Aber ist ja nur theoretisch ein Problem.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (4. Januar 2021)

tib02 schrieb:


> Mal was zum Thema, es wird sich was ändern...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist aber eher ein für uns positives Projekt. 
Es sei denn man unterstellt, dass man MTBs langfristig nur noch in Parks / Trailcentern haben möchte.

Der Kornberg ist ein schönes Beispiel dafür, was möglich ist wenn Politik und Kommunen wollen.
Das Projekt wird seit zwei Jahren betrieben und vom Zweckverband gegen den Willen einer Bürgerinitiative und einiger Naturschützer durchgedrückt. 

Ob es dann wirklich zu Sperrungen kommt wird man sehen. Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen...
Aus meiner Sicht ist das Fichtelgebirge und auch die Hotspots wie z.B. Ochsenkopf ein super Beispiel für Shared Trails und gegenseitigen Respekt und Rücksichtnahme. Ich hatte hier jedenfalls noch keine unliebsame Begegnung. So sollte es sein...

Bisher fällt mir im Fichtelgebirge nur eine Sperre ein.
(an der Kösseine - ca. 200m treppenartiger Teil eins Wanderwegs - für mich verständlich)


----------



## MtB55 (4. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich denke, schon allein aus diesen 3 Zitaten aus den letzten Seiten diesen Themas ist ersichtlich, wie du deine Leistungsfähigkeit siehst.
> 
> 
> 
> "Im Gegenzug sind Betretungsverbote vorgesehen" ...ja, läuft wohl genauso, wie es im Forum befürchtet wird. Aber ist ja nur theoretisch ein Problem.


Es werden Veränderungen kommen, entweder man arrangiert sich, oder man versucht das zu beeinflussen und übrigens spiele ich Schach.


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> "Im Gegenzug sind Betretungsverbote vorgesehen" ...ja, läuft wohl genauso, wie es im Forum befürchtet wird. Aber ist ja nur theoretisch ein Problem.


DIMB (Bundesvorstand & IG Oberfranken), DAV Hof, Fichtelgebirgsracer e.V. sind doch an diesem Problem (also der veröffentlichten Sperrverordnung) dran.
Ein Widerspruch will wohl abgewogen und muss sehr fundiert sein.
Demnächst mehr dazu in diesem Theater.


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Januar 2021)

Man sollte - nur um den Umfang der angekündigten Verbote abzuschätzen - mal einen dezenten Blick in den Entwurf der Allgemeinverfügung werfen.

... und dann sollte man sich nochmal überlegen, ob das für die Mountainbiker in guter Deal wird - weil Recht ist es nicht.

Das heißt aber nicht, dass man nicht auch den Bikepark bekommen und das Betretungsrecht erhalten kann.


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Januar 2021)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Das ist aber eher ein für uns positives Projekt.
> Es sei denn man unterstellt, dass man MTBs langfristig nur noch in Parks / Trailcentern haben möchte.
> 
> Der Kornberg ist ein schönes Beispiel dafür, was möglich ist wenn Politik und Kommunen wollen.
> ...


Lies Dir doch mal erst die Verordnung durch.
Da stehen Sperren am Großen Kornberg drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (4. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> "Im Gegenzug sind Betretungsverbote vorgesehen" ...ja, läuft wohl genauso, wie es im Forum befürchtet wird. Aber ist ja nur theoretisch ein Problem.





TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Das ist aber eher ein für uns positives Projekt.
> Es sei denn man unterstellt, dass man MTBs langfristig nur noch in Parks / Trailcentern haben möchte.


So wird es kommen.
Bzw das *ist* der *Trend *und klingt für die "Betroffenen" sehr gut.
Gebt ihnen ein paar Brotkrümeln. Die sollen froh sein, dass sie, wie die Auto- oder Motorrad"freaks" eine Rennstrecke, bei uns halt Bikepark oder Trailcenter, bekommen. 

Aber dann ist ruh! Ihr habt dann eh genug. In jedem Bundesland oder größeren Gebiet, ein, zwei Bikeparks, Trails-/Flowcenter, damit auch andere Gruppen abgedeckt werden auch ein Pumptrack, eine BMX Bahn und zwei oder drei ausgewiesene Strecken. Und der Rest bleibt unberührt bzw für eMTB, Radfahrer und MTB 🚳verboten 🚳.

Das Mountainbike 🚵‍♂️ Eldorado 🌴Nord Korea 🇰🇵, ähm, Österreich 🇦🇹, läßt grüßen🤘.


----------



## vanbov (4. Januar 2021)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Das ist aber eher ein für uns positives Projekt.
> Es sei denn man unterstellt, dass man MTBs langfristig nur noch in Parks / Trailcentern haben möchte.
> 
> Der Kornberg ist ein schönes Beispiel dafür, was möglich ist wenn Politik und Kommunen wollen.
> Das Projekt wird seit zwei Jahren betrieben und vom Zweckverband gegen den Willen einer Bürgerinitiative und einiger Naturschützer durchgedrückt.


a.) glaub ich nicht daran, das die Bürgerinitiative und die Naturschutzorganisationen so einfach übergangen werden können (sind ja potentielle Wähler)
b.) Trailcenter sind ja schön und gut (Rabenberg ist schon klasse), aber in den Trailcenter fehlen oftmals die wirklich schweren Strecken (Black-Lines, DBD usw.). Und für die paar netten Trails sich das „Recht“ zur Nutzung anderer Trails/Wege sich abschwatzen lassen? Kein guter Deal find ich....


----------



## EL_Rey (4. Januar 2021)

Ich habe mir den Entwurf der Allgemeinverfügung mal durchgearbeitet, meiner Meinung dürfte angesichts der derzeitigen Auffassung des Bay. VGH diese Verfügung im Rahmen der Normenkontrollklage angesichts des Vorgaben der bayerischen Verfassung nicht halten, hier wäre es wohl an der DIMB oder anderen Radverbänden ein derartiges Verfahren zu führen.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (4. Januar 2021)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Lies Dir doch mal erst die Verordnung durch.
> Da stehen Sperren am Großen Kornberg drin.


Habe ich - und auch die Anhänge dazu, die die ausgenommenen, weiterhin erlaubten Strecken auflisten.
Wirklich zuordnen kann ich alle davon anhand der Karten des LRA allerdings nicht.

Zumindest die Interessanteste und in den letzten Jahren umstrittenste Strecke (Nord Weg) ist klar als erlaubte Ausnahme aufgeführt. Meines Wissens nach saß bei der Planung der örtliche MTB Club (FIGERA) von Beginn an mit am Tisch. Es gab dort vorher schon ausgewiesene MTB Strecken. Mir scheint, dass zumindest diese komplett in den Ausnahmen aufgeführt sind.

In "Reservate" abgeschoben zu werden kann sicherlich niemand von uns wollen. Zumindest in meiner Region sehe ich dafür im Moment auch keine Gefahr. Wie bei allem im Leben müssen aber auch wir Kompromisse eingehen. Wer alles will, bekommt am Ende meist nichts.

Mein persönliches Fazit zur VWV und der ganzen Diskussion:
Ich werde weiterhin jeden bestehenden Weg / Pfad befahren den ich möchte.
Falls es eine Sperre gibt, die ich nachvollziehen kann (siehe Kösseine) werde ich diese respektieren.
Ansonsten gilt: einfach nicht erwischen lassen und Spaß haben - dabei immer mit Rücksicht auf Mitmenschen und Natur. 

Und falls man doch erwischt wird, wird die Strafe wohl überschaubar sein - zu einer Beschlagnahmung des Bikes wird es in der Praxis nicht kommen. Da müsste man sich schon zigmal erwischen lassen, um das zu rechrfertigen. Zudem steht das Recht tendenziell auf unserer Seite. Für diesen Fall empfiehlt sich dann ein gute Rechtsschutzversicherung (die man eh haben sollte) und eine Mitgliedschaft bei der DIMB.

Nichts wird so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird;-)


----------



## TheHighlander85 (4. Januar 2021)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Entwurf der Allgemeinverfügung mal durchgearbeitet, meiner Meinung dürfte angesichts der derzeitigen Auffassung des Bay. VGH diese Verfügung im Rahmen der Normenkontrollklage angesichts des Vorgaben der bayerischen Verfassung nicht halten, hier wäre es wohl an der DIMB oder anderen Radverbänden ein derartiges Verfahren zu führen.


Sehe ich auch so - allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass eine Eskalation hier im Moment hilfreich für uns Biker ist.
Dort wo die Sperren sind gibt es meines Wissens nach keine interessanten Trails...


----------



## TheHighlander85 (4. Januar 2021)

vanbov schrieb:


> a.) glaub ich nicht daran, das die Bürgerinitiative und die Naturschutzorganisationen so einfach übergangen werden können (sind ja potentielle Wähler)



Die Mehrheit steht dem Projekt allerdings eher positiv gegenüber. 
Dort wurden bereits Millionen verbaut - das dürfte durch sein.

Hier noch ein längeres Video dazu aus dem Sommer:
https://www.tvo.de/mediathek/video/nachgefragt-vom-03-juli-2020-2/#

Angeblich sollen im Herbst 2021 die Trails eröffnet werden.


----------



## vanbov (4. Januar 2021)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit steht dem Projekt allerdings eher positiv gegenüber.
> Dort wurden bereits Millionen verbaut - das dürfte durch sein.
> 
> Hier noch ein längeres Video dazu aus dem Sommer:
> ...


Gibt es ein öffentlich einsehbares Konzept?

EDIT: Habs gefunden!





						Errichtung eines Mountainbike-Parks mit Lernparcours - Öffentliche Bekanntmachung - Landkreis - Landratsamt Wunsiedel
					

Errichtung eines Mountainbike-Parks mit Lernparcours




					www.landkreis-wunsiedel.de


----------



## vanbov (4. Januar 2021)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Dort wurden bereits Millionen verbaut - das dürfte durch sein.


Denke ich nach Sichtung des Videobeitrages auch....
Könnt eine Projekt ähnlich wie in Rabenberg werden.

EDIT: sieht noch besser wie in Rabenberg aus


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Januar 2021)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Entwurf der Allgemeinverfügung mal durchgearbeitet, meiner Meinung dürfte angesichts der derzeitigen Auffassung des Bay. VGH diese Verfügung im Rahmen der Normenkontrollklage angesichts des Vorgaben der bayerischen Verfassung nicht halten, hier wäre es wohl an der DIMB oder anderen Radverbänden ein derartiges Verfahren zu führen.


Gegen eine VwV ist keine Normenkontrollklage möglich.
Die *Normenkontrolle* stellt die *Überprüfung von Rechtsnormen* daraufhin dar, ob diese *mit höherrangigem Recht konform* sind. Eine *Verwaltungsvorschrift* stellt sinngemäß eine Dienstanweisung innerhalb der Verwaltungshierarchie dar, sie ist *keine Rechtsnorm*.

Eine Klage gegen eine solche VwV ist auch nicht direkt möglich. Es steht weitgehend dem Dienstherrn (Ministerium) frei, Dienstanweisungen an die nachgeordneten Behörden zu gestalten. Dies unterliegt nicht der Normenkontrolle. Die Allgemeinheit ist durch so eine Dienstanweisung zunächst einmal auch nicht berührt oder gar beschwert. Ein Klage gegen die VwV ist also unzulässig.

Erst dann, wenn infolge der (rechtswidrigen) VwV Verwaltungsakte geschehen, welche gegen geltendes recht verstoßen, ist eine Klage grundsätzlich zulässig. Ob sie begründet ist, werden dann Gerichte entscheiden.

So sieht das nun mal in unserem Rechtsgefüge aus.


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Januar 2021)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Habe ich - und auch die Anhänge dazu, die die ausgenommenen, weiterhin erlaubten Strecken auflisten.
> Wirklich zuordnen kann ich alle davon anhand der Karten des LRA allerdings nicht.
> 
> Zumindest die Interessanteste und in den letzten Jahren umstrittenste Strecke (Nord Weg) ist klar als erlaubte Ausnahme aufgeführt. Meines Wissens nach saß bei der Planung der örtliche MTB Club (FIGERA) von Beginn an mit am Tisch. Es gab dort vorher schon ausgewiesene MTB Strecken. Mir scheint, dass zumindest diese komplett in den Ausnahmen aufgeführt sind.
> ...


Diskutiere das, was Du hier schreibst, mal mit der FIGERA, dem DAV Hof und sonstigen Vertretern der DIMB IG Oberfranken in der Gegend des Kornbergs.
Die werden Dir einiges erklären können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheHighlander85 (4. Januar 2021)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Diskutiere das, was Du hier schreibst, mal mit der FIGERA, dem DAV Hof und sonstigen Vertretern der DIMB IG Oberfranken in der Gegend des Kornbergs.
> Die werden Dir einiges erklären können.


Du kannst es ja per PN versuchen wenn du mehr dazu weißt;-)


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Januar 2021)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so - allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass eine Eskalation hier im Moment hilfreich für uns Biker ist.
> Dort wo die Sperren sind gibt es meines Wissens nach keine interessanten Trails...


Offenbar fehlt Dir Information.
Komm zu den FIGERAs, zum DAV Hof oder zur DIMB (IG Oberfranken) - wir erklären es Dir gerne.


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Januar 2021)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit steht dem Projekt allerdings eher positiv gegenüber.
> Dort wurden bereits Millionen verbaut - das dürfte durch sein.
> 
> Hier noch ein längeres Video dazu aus dem Sommer:
> ...


Bisher gibt es für den entscheidenden Anteil noch keine Baugenehmigung.
Diese versucht man mit der Sperrverordnung den Gegnern "abzuhandeln".
Das wird nach hinten losgehen.
Zu befürchten ist: Sperrverordnung und Verzögerung der Baugenehmigung durch Klagen der Gegner.


----------



## Lothar2 (4. Januar 2021)

vanbov schrieb:


> Könnt eine Projekt ähnlich wie in Rabenberg werden.



Findest du Rabenberg echt gut? Dem flächendeckenden Gerumpel über Fichtenwurzeln dort könnte ich keinen ganzen Tag lang etwas abgewinnen. Mal einen Trail mitgenommen wenn er auf dem Weg liegt, ja, aber das reicht dann auch. 😎 Zudem, kaum hat man sich auf einen Trail dort eingelassen, so ist er auch schon wieder zu Ende. 😁


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Januar 2021)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Findest du Rabenberg echt gut? Dem flächendeckenden Gerumpel über Fichtenwurzeln dort könnte ich keinen ganzen Tag lang etwas abgewinnen. Mal einen Trail mitgenommen wenn er auf dem Weg liegt, ja, aber das reicht dann auch. 😎 Zudem, kaum hat man sich auf einen Trail dort eingelassen, so ist er auch schon wieder zu Ende. 😁


Ist das ein Thema von Rechtsfragen?


----------



## vanbov (4. Januar 2021)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Findest du Rabenberg echt gut?


War im Sommer zum ersten Mal dort. War mal zum antesten ned verkehrt, aber als Do-it-all-day wärs auch ned meins. Drum hab ich ja auch geschrieben:



vanbov schrieb:


> EDIT: sieht noch besser wie in Rabenberg aus


...müsste halt mal schauen wie die Trailbauer die Trails anlegen. Wenn es nur Blue-/Redlines werden, dann ist es halt ebenso wie Rabenberg, was für den Familienausflug.


----------



## EL_Rey (4. Januar 2021)

> Rechtsbehelfsbelehrung:
> Gegen diese Allgemeinverfügung kann innerhalb eines Monats nach ihrer Bekanntgabe Klage erhoben werden bei dem
> Bayerischen Verwaltungsgericht Bayreuth Hausanschrift: Friedrichstr. 16, 95444 Bayreuth Postfachanschrift: Postfach 110321, 95422 Bayreuth
> schriftlich, zur Niederschrift des Urkundsbeamten der Geschäftsstelle oder elektronisch in einer für den Schriftformersatz zugelassenen Form.
> Die Klage muss den Kläger, den Beklagten (Freistaat Bayern) und den Gegenstand des Klagebegehrens bezeichnen und soll einen bestimmten Antrag enthalten. Die zur Begründung dienenden Tatsachen und Beweismittel sollen angeben, der angefochtene Bescheid soll in Urschrift oder Abschrift beigefügt werden. Der Klage und allen Schriftsätzen sollen Abschriften für die übrigen Beteiligten beigefügt werden.


----------



## EL_Rey (4. Januar 2021)

Schreibfeher meinerseits .... das Kind heißt natürlich Anfechtungsklage nicht Normenkontrollklage ..... ändert aber Inhaltlich nichts ....


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Januar 2021)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> Schreibfeher meinerseits .... das Kind heißt natürlich Anfechtungsklage nicht Normenkontrollklage ..... ändert aber Inhaltlich nichts ....


So isses.

Quod scripsi, scripsi.

Was Du da vorher zitiert hast ("gegen diese Allgmeinverfügung...") hat mit dem Fall der VwV nichts zu tun.
Eine VwV ist keine Allgemeinverfügung.

Und so bleiben wir bei dem Satz unseres hochverehrten Michael Kohlhaas: "FIAT JUSTITIA ET PEREAT MUNDUS."

Ceterum censeo Karthaginem delendam esset.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (5. Januar 2021)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so - allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass eine Eskalation hier im Moment hilfreich für uns Biker ist.
> Dort wo die Sperren sind gibt es meines Wissens nach keine interessanten Trails...


Der Trick könnte aber sein, viele Strecken, Singletrails etc, als *besonders* schützenswert auszuweisen.
Weil man dann vielleicht irgend eine Pflanzen-, Tier- oder Käferart findet, die es gerade nur hier in Hintertupfing gibt (und sonst erst wieder in der übernächsten Nachbarregion).

Man könnte es dann mit den schützenswerten Gebieten großzügig übertreiben und somit die MTB de facto ausschließen.


----------



## vanbov (5. Januar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Der Trick könnte aber sein, viele Strecken, Singletrails etc, als *besonders* schützenswert auszuweisen.
> Weil man dann vielleicht irgend eine Pflanzen-, Tier- oder Käferart findet, die es gerade nur hier in Hintertupfing gibt (und sonst erst wieder in der übernächsten Nachbarregion).
> 
> Man könnte es dann mit den schützenswerten Gebieten großzügig übertreiben und somit die MTB de facto ausschließen.


Das wäre theoretisch ein (fieser) Ansatz um die MTBler aus den Zonen fernzuhalten. Jedoch müsste hier eine entsprechende Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung im Vorfeld erfolgen. Ich geh mal davon aus, das diese im Zuge eine amtlichen und öffentlichen Planung schon erfolgt ist....


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. Januar 2021)

Hier finden sich die wichtigsten Dokumente zum Projekt:





						Errichtung eines Mountainbike-Parks mit Lernparcours - Öffentliche Bekanntmachung - Landkreis - Landratsamt Wunsiedel
					

Errichtung eines Mountainbike-Parks mit Lernparcours




					www.landkreis-wunsiedel.de


----------



## EL_Rey (5. Januar 2021)

Naja ob da dann irgendwas wächst oder lebt was soooo extrem schützenswert ist dass ein komplettes Betreten- beziehungsweise Befahrverbot verhältnismäßig ist müsste man abwarten, erfahrungsgemäß brauchst hierfür beim Verwaltungsgericht Gutachten über Gutachten was sich über mehrere Jahre in die Länge zieht.

Ein gutes Argument ist natürlich immer dass sich die Pflanzen- beziehungsweise. Tiere dort trotz der Rotsocken beziehungsweise. Biker so gut entwickelt haben bisher dass sie noch da sind und es bisher ohne Schutz ging ... Außerdem, Stichwort Verhältnismäßigkeit ..... pauschal alles außer die paar freigegebenen Strecken zu sperren für jeden und immer hält sicher nicht, vor allem die teilweise ja im Entwurf erfolgte Differenzierung zwischen Rotsocken und Radlern ..... auf die Begründung warum Rotsocken nicht die Tiere stören, Radler aber schon bin ich mal gespannt.

Find das Projekt schon interessant, werd ich mir sicher mal ansehen wenn das fertig ist ... wie steht die DIMB denn offiziell dazu?


----------



## ufp (5. Januar 2021)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> Naja ob da dann irgendwas wächst oder lebt was soooo extrem schützenswert ist dass ein komplettes Betreten- beziehungsweise Befahrverbot verhältnismäßig ist müsste man abwarten, erfahrungsgemäß brauchst hierfür beim Verwaltungsgericht Gutachten über Gutachten was sich über mehrere Jahre in die Länge zieht.


Das sehe ich genau so.
Andererseits ist so eine Schutzbehauptung schnell aufgestellt, Gefahr in Verzug und dann auch schon gesperrt. Dagegen zu Klagen (Klageweg) dauert dann halt auch seine Zeit bzw bis es wieder zurück genommen wird :-(.


EL_Rey schrieb:


> Ein gutes Argument ist natürlich immer dass sich die Pflanzen- beziehungsweise. Tiere dort trotz der Rotsocken beziehungsweise. Biker so gut entwickelt haben bisher dass sie noch da sind und es bisher ohne Schutz ging ...





EL_Rey schrieb:


> Außerdem, Stichwort Verhältnismäßigkeit .....


1) Wirtschaft. Der Wald ist ein Wirtschaftsraum bzw -unternehmung (Land, Forst, Holz, Jagd)
2) Naturschutz
3) Betretungsrecht für Jedermann
4) Befahrungsrecht für MTB, Reiter, Krankenfahrstühle

in dieser Wertung bzw Reihung ist die Verhältnismäßigkeit zu sehen .



EL_Rey schrieb:


> pauschal alles außer die paar freigegebenen Strecken zu sperren für jeden und immer hält sicher nicht, vor allem die teilweise ja im Entwurf erfolgte Differenzierung zwischen Rotsocken und Radlern ..... auf die *Begründung *warum Rotsocken nicht die Tiere stören, Radler aber schon bin ich mal gespannt.


Na komm, das kennst sicher ;-).
Radfahrer, MTB sind schneller (bei den sich zu Tode erschreckenden Tieren) als Wanderer, und vor allem sind sie lauter, erzeugen mehr Geräusche (Abrollgeräusch, Schaltung, Kettenklappern, sonstiges geklappere von Teilen).

Wobei, wenn ich mich in der letzten Zeit so im Wald umhöre, dann sind vor allem die Spaziergänger bzw Familienausflügler mit Kindern, sehr laut . Eigentlich auch nicht wirklich "erlaubt" (Lärmen im Wald).


----------



## EL_Rey (5. Januar 2021)

hehe ... klar .... aber dafür sind die Radler (grad die elektrischen) auch viel schneller wieder draußen weil sie ja schneller fahren ... also stören die viel weniger lang  

Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand nen Krankenfahrstuhl auf dem Wanderweg gesehen?

Ist das mit der Sperrung eigentlich real am Kornberg ein Problem, die gesperrten Bereiche sehen jetzt nicht so riesig aus, gibts da gute trails drin die dann gesperrt wären?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Januar 2021)

So ein Trailcenter ist aber halt auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Dort fahren eigentlich nur Leute die möglichst schnell ein Erfolgserlebnis haben wollen.

Fern ab von irgendwelchen Hotspots weit und breit keine Menschenseele. Probleme sehe ich aktuell nur dort wo der Herdentrieb zum tragen kommt.


----------



## scratch_a (5. Januar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> So ein Trailcenter ist aber halt auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Dort fahren eigentlich nur Leute die möglichst schnell ein Erfolgserlebnis haben wollen.



Dann wäre ja schon mal ein großer Teil zufrieden gestellt 
Anders kann ich mir den Zulauf und die große Beliebtheit der Bikeparks vor allem in Österreich nicht erklären.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Dann wäre ja schon mal ein großer Teil zufrieden gestellt
> Anders kann ich mir den Zulauf und die große Beliebtheit der Bikeparks vor allem in Österreich nicht erklären.


Die Rechnung wird aber nicht aufgehen weil eben auch ein nicht gerade kleiner Anteil von Bikern angelockt wird die sich das bloss mal anschauen wollen. Neugierde des Menschen ansich. Die dann aber lieber trailtouren fahren möchten und das Gebiet drum herum unsicher machen. Dann wird aus einem Gebiet das vorher relativ unbekannt war schnell dank internet zum Hotspot. Kann ja heutzutage keiner mehr was für sich behalten. Man muss ja alles mit der Welt teilen per gpx etc.

Dieses Problem hat man in der Regel bei ner kleinen illegalen Murmelbahn die sich die einheimischen Kids in den Wald geschaufelt haben nicht.

Is nix Kommerzielles. So ein Trailcenter aber schon.


----------



## scratch_a (5. Januar 2021)

Ja, kann durchaus so sein.
Hat man allerdings mehr solcher guten Anlaufstellen, verteilt es sich insgesamt wieder besser. Bisher tummeln sich eben sehr viele am Ochsenkopf, so könnte dieser von Bikern etwas entlastet werden.

Hat aber letztendlich nichts mehr mit der Rechtslage zu tun, bevor hier @DaFriiitz wieder zum schimpfen anfängt


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Hat aber letztendlich nichts mehr mit der Rechtslage zu tun, bevor hier @DaFriiitz wieder zum schimpfen anfängt


"Schimpfen" wäre was ganz anderes.


----------



## mw.dd (5. Januar 2021)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> Naja ob da dann irgendwas wächst oder lebt was soooo extrem schützenswert ist dass ein komplettes Betreten- beziehungsweise Befahrverbot verhältnismäßig ist müsste man abwarten, erfahrungsgemäß brauchst hierfür beim Verwaltungsgericht Gutachten über Gutachten was sich über mehrere Jahre in die Länge zieht.


Den Nachweis, das es naturschutzfachlich geboten ist das Betretungsrecht einzuschränken muss aber die UNB führen - nicht umgekehrt der Betretungsberechtigte, dass es nicht notwendig ist.
In der Allgemeinverfügung sehe ich dazu erstmal nur Behauptungen und zweitens: Wäre dann nicht die Ausweisung eines NSG gerechtfertigt?


----------



## EL_Rey (5. Januar 2021)

Naja grundsätzlich gilt in der Verwaltungsgerichtsbarkeit der Amtsermittlungsgrundsatz, sprich bei entsprechendem substantiiertem Vortrag einer Seite muss das Gericht von sich aus nachforschen .... Aber im Rahmen der nötigen Beteiligung der UNB vor Erlass einer derartigen Allgemeinverfügung müsste es eigentlich eine zumindest interne Stellungnahme der UNB geben.


----------



## MtB55 (5. Januar 2021)

Jetzt kommt in Bayern erstmal der 15km Radius... Gute Nacht, Freizeit, am besten wir kaufen uns eine 3D Brille und radeln im Keller.. 😷


----------



## EL_Rey (5. Januar 2021)

hehe, bei Papa Söda könnten des als bayerischen Sonderweg auch schnell 1,5 km werden ......


----------



## MtB55 (5. Januar 2021)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> hehe, bei Papa Söda könnten des als bayerischen Sonderweg auch schnell 1,5 km werden ......


Würde mich nicht wundern... 😒


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ja, kann durchaus so sein.
> Hat man allerdings mehr solcher guten Anlaufstellen, verteilt es sich insgesamt wieder besser. Bisher tummeln sich eben sehr viele am Ochsenkopf, so könnte dieser von Bikern etwas entlastet werden.
> 
> Hat aber letztendlich nichts mehr mit der Rechtslage zu tun, bevor hier @DaFriiitz wieder zum schimpfen anfängt


Was bei solchen Projekten halt immer ganz vergessen wird ist das die Biker denen "Politikern die sowas genehmigen und Unterstützen eigentlich scheiss egal sind. Die wollen mit solchen Angeboten in erster Linie ihre Region "Tourismusstark" machen um die Kassen zu füllen.


----------



## blackworker (5. Januar 2021)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand nen Krankenfahrstuhl auf dem Wanderweg gesehen?


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. Januar 2021)

Aus der Stellungnahme der DIMB:

"Auch die Auffassung, Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG enthielte mit der Formulierung „soweit sich die Wege hierfür eignen“, bereits eine Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts als Konkretisierung der verfassungsimmanenten Schranke der Eigentümerverträglichkeit, ist falsch. Wenn Flächen nicht für die gestatteten Aktivitäten geeignet sind, entfällt das Nutzungsrecht aus faktischen Gründen. Es besteht kein Anspruch auf einen bestimmten Zugang bzw. auf die Ermöglichung bestimmter Nutzungsarten (Marzich/Wilrich „Bundesnaturschutzgesetz”, RdNr. 5 zu § 56, 1. Auflage 2004). *So werden zum Beispiel sehr viele Wege im Sinne des Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG für Krankenfahrstühle ungeeignet sein, ohne dass dies ein Verbot bedeutete, falls ein Rollstuhlfahrer es doch versuchen würde. *

Die Semantik der Formulierung des Art. 28 Abs. 1Satz 1 BayNatSchG, „..., soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, Reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren“, ist auch eindeutig, denn die Eignung bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die Möglichkeit die jeweilige Erholungsform auszuführen. Nur hierin liegt Kausalität zwischen dem Tatbestand und der Rechtsfolge der Vorschrift. Art. 28 Abs. 1 Bay-NatSchG klärt, in Konkretisierung des Grundrechts auf Erholung in der freien Natur, dass die Eigentümer zur Duldung der genannten Erholungsformen auch auf ihren Privatwegen verpflichtet sind und daher Abwehransprüche nach § 1004 Abs. 1 BGB i. V. m. § 903 BGB gemäß § 1004 Abs. 2 BGB ausgeschlossen sind."


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Januar 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Aus der Stellungnahme der DIMB:
> 
> ....
> *So werden zum Beispiel sehr viele Wege im Sinne des Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG für Krankenfahrstühle ungeeignet sein, ohne dass dies ein Verbot bedeutete, falls ein Rollstuhlfahrer es doch versuchen würde. *
> ...


Da werden Dir gewisse Leute aber bestimmt vorhalten, dass Dir (und mir auch) der "gesunde Menschenverstand" fehlt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. Januar 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Aus der Stellungnahme der DIMB


Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal 99% der MTBler können mit dem Textfluss nichtmal Ansatzweise was anfangen. Ich größtenteils auch nicht.

Diese Problematik besteht doch nur an den Hotspots.
Also dort wo der Herdentrieb der tollen reichen und schönen stattfindet. 

Ein paar km weg von jeglich beworbenen Tourismus wird das ganze nie zum tragen kommen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. Januar 2021)

Die heile Welt - außerhalb von Hotspots - könnte es schon sehr bald nicht mehr geben.


----------



## MtB55 (6. Januar 2021)

Meine Rede, die Hotspots sind das Problem, wobei ich mich schon wundere, es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten zum MTB in Bayern, warum gurken soviele immer an den gleichen Stellen rum und dann noch beschweren das soviele da sind.


----------



## MtB55 (6. Januar 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Traum weiter... von einer heilen Welt ... außerhalb von Hotspots.
> Die könnte es schon sehr bald nicht mehr geben.


Wo kein Mensch ist, gibt es keine Probleme, man kann wenn wir mal in Bayern bleiben, tagelang die schönsten Stellen befahren ohne eine weitere Seele zu treffen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. Januar 2021)

... auch eine Möglichkeit sich einfach auf die Gebiete zu beschränken, wo niemand hin will - warum auch immer da nix los ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (6. Januar 2021)

tib02 schrieb:


> Wo kein Mensch ist, gibt es keine Probleme, man kann wenn wir mal in Bayern bleiben, tagelang die schönsten Stellen befahren ohne eine weitere Seele zu treffen.



Äußerst gewagte Thesen, die ich für falsch halte. 
Verrate mir doch endlich, wo genau in Franken du wohnst


----------



## MtB55 (6. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Äußerst gewagte Thesen, die ich für falsch halte.
> Verrate mir doch endlich, wo genau in Franken du wohnst


Ne, ok grob in der Fränkischen 😉 Wobei meine Aussage auch für Bayern gilt, wir so rund 5 Wochen im Jahr in den Alpen, ich war 2020 echt überrascht wie wenig los war... Wir werden im Sommer einen AlpenX von Füssen zum Königssee fahren, und noch länger in Reit im Winkl bleiben, ich werde berichten.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. Januar 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... auch eine Möglichkeit sich einfach auf die Gebiete zu beschränken, wo niemand hin will - warum auch immer da nix los ist ...


Weils da keine Fressbuden oder sonstige Angebote gibt bei denen er Spass haben kann. Der moderne Freizeitnutzer braucht Konsumangebote. Ohne die hat für ihn die Freizeitgestaltung keinen Mehrwert.

Brauereiwanderungen stehen bei uns hoch im Kurs.
Kanu fahren auch... oder auch die ganzen Schauhöhlen.

Fern ab von dem ganzen Schlonz ist Totenstille.

Kann man sich mal reinziehen wenn es einen interessiert:




__





						Entwicklung Tourismus
					





					www.wirtschaftsgeografie.com


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. Januar 2021)

Anbei noch eine Studie vom BN


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. Januar 2021)

In ruhigere Gegenden weicht man ja als Mountainbiker ohnehin schon gerne freiwillig aus, um den "Flow" zu erhalten. Wenn man entsprechende Informationsangebote schaffen würde, wäre auch viel für die touristischen Mountainbiker gewonnen, die dem Ansturm an anderen Erholungsuchenden entgehen könnten.


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Rupprecht Consult Forschung und Beratung GmbH im Merkblatt RADFAHRER und FUSSGÄNGER:
> _Empirische Studien zeigen, dass Radfahrer dazu neigen, ihr Verhalten anzupassen.
> Auch wurde beobachtet, dass Fußgänger durch Radfahrer weniger behindert werden als
> umgekehrt: Es sind die Radfahrer, die flexibel sein müssen. Radfahrer verringern ihre
> ...


Sich von anderen Erholungsuchenden von attraktiven Zielen verdrängen lassen, kann jedenfalls keine landesweite Lösung sein. Für den einzelnen ist das sicher ein gangbarer Weg, insbesondere, wenn man lokal ausweichen kann. Da spricht nichts dagegen und das machen ja die meisten auch - ganz ohne Verbote und Tabus.


----------



## McDreck (6. Januar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Weils da keine Fressbuden oder sonstige Angebote gibt bei denen er Spass haben kann. Der moderne Freizeitnutzer braucht Konsumangebote. Ohne die hat für ihn die Freizeitgestaltung keinen Mehrwert.


Zumindest ein Instagram-Spot muss es sein. Ansonsten gilt die alte Regel, wo nichts ist, ist nichts.

Anstatt Hatespeech müsste man das Posten von Outdoor-Bildern und Routenvorschläge im Internet verbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (6. Januar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Weils da keine Fressbuden oder sonstige Angebote gibt bei denen er Spass haben kann. Der moderne Freizeitnutzer braucht Konsumangebote. Ohne die hat für ihn die Freizeitgestaltung keinen Mehrwert.
> 
> Brauereiwanderungen stehen bei uns hoch im Kurs.
> Kanu fahren auch... oder auch die ganzen Schauhöhlen.
> ...



Menschen hat es schon immer an außergewöhnliche Orte gezogen. Egal ob es bauliche Sehenswürdigkeiten, Höhlen oder einfach nur schöne Aussichtspunkte sind.
Es wurde im Laufe der Zeit von manchen erkannt und dann kamen noch andere Dinge wie Gastwirtschaft usw. dazu. Aber jetzt aktuell hat keine Wirtschaft offen, das Wetter ist oft eher bescheiden und trotzdem trifft man selbst bei uns auf Wegen Menschen, auf denen man jahrelang nie welche getroffen hat. 

Wenn es aktuell in der fränkischen anders sein sollte, dann kann ich mir das nur dadurch erklären, dass sich die Leute von sich aus schon in der Mobilität eingeschränkt haben (wir waren schließlich auch schon eine ganze zeitlang nicht mehr dort und fahren nur bei uns in der Gegend) und in der fränkischen selber eben nicht so viele Menschen wohnen.


----------



## MtB55 (6. Januar 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> In ruhigere Gegenden weicht man ja als Mountainbiker ohnehin schon gerne freiwillig aus, um den "Flow" zu erhalten. Wenn man entsprechende Informationsangebote schaffen würde, wäre auch viel für die touristischen Mountainbiker gewonnen, die dem Ansturm an anderen Erholungsuchenden entgehen könnten.
> 
> Sich von anderen Erholungsuchenden von attraktiven Zielen verdrängen lassen, kann jedenfalls keine landesweite Lösung sein. Für den einzelnen ist das sicher ein gangbarer Weg, insbesondere, wenn man lokal ausweichen kann. Da spricht nichts dagegen und das machen ja die meisten auch - ganz ohne Verbote und Tabus.


Die Hotspots sind nicht attraktiv, es sei denn man steht auf Menschenmassen und lange Wartezeiten mit Schlangestehen um was zu Essen/Trinken zu bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. Januar 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Anstatt Hatespeech müsste man das Posten von Outdoor-Bildern und Routenvorschläge im Internet verbieten.


Bilder sind ja ok, aber denen sollten halt keine detailierten Ortsangaben beigefügt werden. 

Man hat es geschafft Mega Upload und andere Sharingdienste platt zu machen und zu verbieten. Der nächste Schritt müsste eigentlich sein Portale wie Komoot etc. platt zu machen und zu verbieten. Durch solche Plattformen sind doch eigentlich die meisten Hotspots entstanden.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Menschen hat es schon immer an außergewöhnliche Orte gezogen. Egal ob es bauliche Sehenswürdigkeiten, Höhlen oder einfach nur schöne Aussichtspunkte sind.
> Es wurde im Laufe der Zeit von manchen erkannt und dann kamen noch andere Dinge wie Gastwirtschaft usw. dazu. Aber jetzt aktuell hat keine Wirtschaft offen, das Wetter ist oft eher bescheiden und trotzdem trifft man selbst bei uns auf Wegen Menschen, auf denen man jahrelang nie welche getroffen hat.
> 
> Wenn es aktuell in der fränkischen anders sein sollte, dann kann ich mir das nur dadurch erklären, dass sich die Leute von sich aus schon in der Mobilität eingeschränkt haben (wir waren schließlich auch schon eine ganze zeitlang nicht mehr dort und fahren nur bei uns in der Gegend) und in der fränkischen selber eben nicht so viele Menschen wohnen.



Von Waischenfeld bis in den Kulmbacher Landkreis keine einzige Menschenseele getroffen am Montag. Sonntag wars ned anderster obwohl andere Richtung.

In Muggendorf trampelns sich dafür gegenseitig auf die Füße. Da fahr ich dann halt ned hin. Die fränkische besteht ned blos aus aus dem Wiesental und Aufsesstalgebiet.


----------



## McDreck (6. Januar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Portale wie Komoot etc.


Ich glaube Geotagging auf Instagram ist der Hauptbösewicht. Wer auf Komoot oder ähnliche geht gehört ja schon zu den Fortgeschrittenen mit echtem Outdoor-Interesse. Abgesehen davon gibt es haufenweise Webseiten und Blogs, die Touren auspreisen, die genau auf Leute abzielen, die das eigentlich sonst nicht machen.

Aber das ist rechtlich eh nicht einzudämmen bzw. eigentlich wollen wir keine derartige Zensur in unserem Land haben. Vielleicht wäre sogar das Gegenteil die bessere Lösung, also öffentlich geförderte Influencer, die das Volk auch an andere Orte führt zum Zwecke der Entzerrung.


----------



## MtB55 (6. Januar 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Ich glaube Geotagging auf Instagram ist der Hauptbösewicht. Wer auf Komoot oder ähnliche geht gehört ja schon zu den Fortgeschrittenen mit echtem Outdoor-Interesse. Abgesehen davon gibt es haufenweise Webseiten und Blogs, die Touren auspreisen, die genau auf Leute abzielen, die das eigentlich sonst nicht machen.
> 
> Aber das ist rechtlich eh nicht einzudämmen bzw. eigentlich wollen wir keine derartige Zensur in unserem Land haben. Vielleicht wäre sogar das Gegenteil die bessere Lösung, also öffentlich geförderte Influencer, die das Volk auch an andere Orte führt zum Zwecke der Entzerrung.


Sozusagen Wegfluencer 😉


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. Januar 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre sogar das Gegenteil die bessere Lösung, also öffentlich geförderte Influencer, die das Volk auch an andere Orte führt zum Zwecke der Entzerrung.


Ich glaube damit fördert man den saisonellen Run auf bestimmte Gebiete.

Dann hat man keine Entzerrung sondern eine Verzerrungen 🤔

Soll sich doch wie früher jeder nen Deutschland Atlas und ne Wanderkarte seines Wunschurlaubsorts kaufen und dann mal auf eigene Faust los ziehen als immer alles vorgekocht serviert bekommen.

Influencer ist ja auch nur so ein Modebegriff. Früher sagte man dazu Arbeitslos. So richtig leben können die wenigsten von dem was die so abliefern.








						InfluencerDB | Influencer Community Management Software
					

Build, Manage and Activate Your Influencer Community with InfluencerDB - Your Influencer Community Management Software.




					info.influencerdb.com
				



(eigentlich wollte ich eine Studie verlinken aber iwie will mein Smartphone nicht grmpfl)
nehmen wir mal den Link








						Studie zu Likes auf Instagram: Sinkende Interaktionsraten | W&V
					

Sind die goldenen Zeiten des Influencer-Marketings vorbei?




					www.wuv.de
				





Wo kein Angebot stattfindet kommen eigentlich nur jene hin für die es eine Passion ist. Der Spaßesellschaft ist das viel zu aufwändig Zeit in etwas zu investieren mit unbestimmten Ergebnis.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Januar 2021)

Jetzt warte ich nur auf die Ersten, die "Volk ohne Raum" zu schreien beginnen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. Januar 2021)

Was spricht dagegen in einigen Bereichen zu alten Wurzeln zurück zu kehren?

Früher waren die Leute größtenteils entspannter unterwegs als Heutzutage


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Januar 2021)

Satire über die Realität! 








						Sketchhouse bei TikTok
					

👉Like und drücke das + für mehr #satire #grünwaldcomedy #gipfel #gipfelstürmer #spooky #übermorgen #internet




					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (10. Januar 2021)

Mal was positives....

Die Stadt München hat auf einen Antrag der Grünen geantwortet....
Die Grünen wollten das auf den "isartrails" nur noch Menschen gehen und keinen Fahrradfahrer mehr fahren dürfen. (gab noch 3 andere Anträge für andere Bereiche im Raum München.).

Das Antwortschreiben ist ungewohnt vernüftig...
Darin wird das den Grünen das Betretungsrecht erklärt.


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Januar 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Mal was positives....
> 
> Die Stadt München hat auf einen Antrag der Grünen geantwortet....
> Die Grünen wollten das auf den "isartrails" nur noch Menschen gehen und keinen Fahrradfahrer mehr fahren dürfen. (gab noch 3 andere Anträge für andere Bereiche im Raum München.).
> ...



Der entscheidende Satz:

*„Das Radfahren (Mountainbiken) ist abseits der Wege verboten (Art. 28 BayNatSchG), auf geeigneten (Privat-) Wegen in der freien Natur jedoch dem Betreten gleichgestellt, also grundsätzlich überall zulässig. Gerade für Mountainbikes sind jedoch auch schmale Wege geeignet, auch solche, die erst durch das Befahren einen „Wegecharakter“ bekommen."*


----------



## sebhunter (11. Januar 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Der entscheidende Satz:
> 
> *„Das Radfahren (Mountainbiken) ist abseits der Wege verboten (Art. 28 BayNatSchG), auf geeigneten (Privat-) Wegen in der freien Natur jedoch dem Betreten gleichgestellt, also grundsätzlich überall zulässig. Gerade für Mountainbikes sind jedoch auch schmale Wege geeignet, auch solche, die erst durch das Befahren einen „Wegecharakter“ bekommen."*


...leider geht´s da aber auch einschränkend weiter:
_"Mangels einschlägiger Rechtsprechung und aus praktischen Gründen (Aufhalten von Radfahrenden) ist das beantragte Unterbinden des Radfahrens auch dort schwierig, wo es eindeutig unerwünscht und untersagt ist."_

...hört sich an wie: "wie würden ja auch gerne sperren, aber uns fehlt noch die Handhabe"

Und abschließend dann:
_"Da isolierte Maßnahmen keinen hinreichenden Nutzen versprechen, kann seitens der unteren Naturschutzbehörde noch nicht empfohlen werden, dem Antrag des Bezirksausschusses zu folgen."_

...besonder die Worte "kann...noch nicht empfohlen werden." deuten ja darauf hin, daß später schon gesperrt werden soll. Ich hoffe mal, daß die Mühlen auch weiterhin so langsam mahlen


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Januar 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> ...leider geht´s da aber auch einschränkend weiter:
> _"Mangels einschlägiger Rechtsprechung und aus praktischen Gründen (Aufhalten von Radfahrenden) ist das beantragte Unterbinden des Radfahrens auch dort schwierig, wo es eindeutig unerwünscht und untersagt ist."_
> 
> ...hört sich an wie: "wie würden ja auch gerne sperren, aber uns fehlt noch die Handhabe"
> ...


Ohne deutliche Änderung der Gesetzeslage wird das nicht möglich sein.
Diese deutliche Änderung der Gesetzeslage ist innerhalb der geltenden Verfassung des Freistaates Bayern aber nicht möglich. Dies ist vielfach schon durch Gerichte deutlich gemacht worden.


----------



## Pintie (11. Januar 2021)

man muss dazu sagen... es gibt in München ein Abkommen das es keine neuen oder extra sperrungen gibt bis eine alternative Route eingerichtet wurde.

Da wird seit vielen Jahren Geld für studien und zeit investiert und es gibt keinen Vortschritt. 
Es gibt zu viele verschiedene Interessen (MTB, Wirtschaften, Ökos, ....)
Das es zu einer Einigung kommen wird ist aktuell eher unwahrscheinlich und es liegt praktisch auf Eis. 
noch dazu ist unterdessen klar das auf einigen Abschnitten keine alternative möglich ist.

Von daher wird noch viel Wasser die Isar runter fliesen bevor da was passiert.


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. Januar 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Darin wird das den Grünen das Betretungsrecht erklärt.


Da kann die größte UNB Bayerns beim Umweltministerium gleich weiter machen 



sebhunter schrieb:


> ...hört sich an wie: "wie würden ja auch gerne sperren, aber uns fehlt noch die Handhabe"


btw. der ganze Thread handelt davon, dass Eigentümer, Behörden oder irgendwelche anderen Interessen das von der bayerischen Verfassung geschützte Mountainbiken immer wieder versuchen einzuschränken oder zu verbieten, aber rechtmäßig tatsächlich nicht dürfen.
... und nichts anderes sagt auch das Schreiben der Landeshauptstadt München aus.

Auch durch die neue VwV hat sich daran nichts geändert - man beachte übrigens das Datum des Schreibens der LHSt.


----------



## sebhunter (11. Januar 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> man muss dazu sagen... es gibt in München ein Abkommen das es keine neuen oder extra sperrungen gibt bis eine alternative Route eingerichtet wurde.
> 
> Da wird seit vielen Jahren Geld für studien und zeit investiert und es gibt keinen Vortschritt.
> Es gibt zu viele verschiedene Interessen (MTB, Wirtschaften, Ökos, ....)
> ...


Danke, gut zu Wissen, dass es sowas wohl gibt. Und solange das "Abkommen" hält ist´s ja gut. 
Das mit der "alternativen Route" geht am Ende so aus wie der "Stäbli-Durchstich"...sprich die nächsten 40 Jahre bleibt´s wie´s ist


----------



## xrated (11. Januar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Aber dann ist ruh! Ihr habt dann eh genug. In jedem Bundesland oder größeren Gebiet, ein, zwei Bikeparks, Trails-/Flowcenter, damit auch andere Gruppen abgedeckt werden auch ein Pumptrack, eine BMX Bahn und zwei oder drei ausgewiesene Strecken. Und der Rest bleibt unberührt bzw für eMTB, Radfahrer und MTB 🚳verboten 🚳.


Ich hab das mal korrigiert so wie die zuständigen hier in Bayern denken. Dirt muss für alle reichen egal ob man es fährt oder nicht.


----------



## travelgerd (11. Januar 2021)

So denken die Verkrusteten und Besitzenden hier in Bayern leider. 
Aber wer will denn schon eingesperrt werden.
Nicht mal die und auch nicht die Wanderer/ Fußgänger....👎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Januar 2021)

Ihr diskutiert ja immer noch über Dinge die sowieso nur in überlaufen Regionen zum tragen kommen werden.

Also jene, die man generell meidet wenn man naturgenuss und spass haben will.

Und jenr welche die meinen dem Herdentrieb folgen zu müssen denen ist eh ned zu helfen.


----------



## null-2wo (13. Januar 2021)

was ist mir denen, die halt dummerweise in nem ballungsgebiet wohnen und für anderthalbstunden feierabendrunde nicht erst ins auto steigen wollen?


----------



## scratch_a (13. Januar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> was ist mir denen, die halt dummerweise in nem ballungsgebiet wohnen und für anderthalbstunden feierabendrunde nicht erst ins auto steigen wollen?



Vergiss es...mit Weitsicht fehlt es so manchen Menschen, nicht nur hier im Forum.


----------



## MtB55 (14. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Vergiss es...mit Weitsicht fehlt es so manchen Menschen, nicht nur hier im Forum.


Es ist immer das gleiche gejammere und Ausreden hat jeder für sein Tun, bloss nix ändern ist ja unbequem., sollen doch die Anderen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Vergiss es...mit Weitsicht fehlt es so manchen Menschen, nicht nur hier im Forum.


Jeder hat die 360 Grad Möglichkeit seine Feierabendrunde zu starten.

Es müssen nicht alle in Richtung 172 Grad fahren.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Januar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> was ist mir denen, die halt dummerweise in nem ballungsgebiet wohnen und für anderthalbstunden feierabendrunde nicht erst ins auto steigen wollen?


Die fahren zu Hause los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (14. Januar 2021)

tib02 schrieb:


> Es ist immer das gleiche gejammere und Ausreden hat jeder für sein Tun, bloss nix ändern ist ja unbequem., sollen doch die Anderen.



Diesen Schwachsinn hat doch @Sun on Tour bereits oft genug widerlegt, auch hier im Forum.
Im Prinzip haben alle, die ich so kenne, ihr Fahrverhalten entsprechend angepasst. Es werden andere Touren gefahren oder zu anderen Zeiten.
Nur letzteres ist für normal arbeitendes Volk immer etwas schwierig, aber das wissen hier ja so manche gar nicht (mehr), auf Grund ihrer üppigen Freizeit.

Und ständig/komplett will man auch nicht auf die schönsten Wege und Aussichtspunkte verzichten, nur weil es manchen nicht in den Kragen passt, obwohl es meist überhaupt kein Problem darstellt.
Man muss ja auch nicht 14 Tage in die Alpen fahren, da reichen ja vielleicht auch 5 Tage, dann haben auch andere was davon. Aber es ist hoffnungslos. Andere als Egoisten hinstellen und selber als Unschuldslamm darstellen.




Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das Betretungsrecht hat in mancherlei Hinsicht auch ganz praktische Aspekte. Vieles was erst in neueren Studien wissenschaftlich belegt wurde, hatte der bayerische Gesetzgeber bereits im Naturschutzgesetz 1973 berücksichtigt. Entsprechend modern und weitsichtig muten daher auch manche Ausführungen in der Bekanntmachung des Ministeriums aus dem Jahr 1976 an. Tatsächlich waren die Regelungen auch damals schon vernünftig und haben seither an ihrer Aktualität nichts verloren. Einige Beispiele:
> 
> *Zur Verkehrssicherungspflicht*
> _Die Ausübung des Rechts auf Naturgenuss und Erholung erfolgt grundsätzlich auf eige-
> ...


----------



## ufp (14. Januar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Jeder hat die 360 Grad Möglichkeit seine Feierabendrunde zu starten.
> 
> Es müssen nicht alle in Richtung 172 Grad fahren.


Die Ostfriesen und Hanseaten sind von dem Vorschlag sehr begeistert. Obenso die in der pannonischen Tiefebene und die nied(igen)er Länder.


----------



## cjbffm (14. Januar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Die fahren zu Hause los.


Was??? 
Das geht? 
Man kann mit einem Fahrrad von zu Hause wegfahren?


----------



## MtB55 (14. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Diesen Schwachsinn hat doch @Sun on Tour bereits oft genug widerlegt, auch hier im Forum.
> Im Prinzip haben alle, die ich so kenne, ihr Fahrverhalten entsprechend angepasst. Es werden andere Touren gefahren oder zu anderen Zeiten.
> Nur letzteres ist für normal arbeitendes Volk immer etwas schwierig, aber das wissen hier ja so manche gar nicht (mehr), auf Grund ihrer üppigen Freizeit.
> 
> ...


Wenn alle die du so kennst ihr Verhalten anpassen, top.  -> Das ist das typisch ich bezogen, daran kann man arbeiten, klappt ganz sicher. Wie die übige Freizeit der Forenteilnehmer ausschaut, kann ich nicht beurteilen und gehöre zum arbeitenden Volk.


----------



## MtB55 (14. Januar 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Was???
> Das geht?
> Man kann mit einem Fahrrad von zu Hause wegfahren?


und ist noch überschaubar, wenn man in den 15km Radius fällt.


----------



## MtB55 (14. Januar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Die Ostfriesen und Hanseaten sind von dem Vorschlag sehr begeistert. Obenso die in der pannonischen Tiefebene und die nied(igen)er Länder.


Ging es hier nicht um Bayern ?


----------



## ufp (14. Januar 2021)

tib02 schrieb:


> Wie die übige Freizeit der Forenteilnehmer ausschaut, kann ich nicht beurteilen und gehöre zum arbeitenden Volk.


Bitte mach das und ganz viel davon.
Hauptsache man findet dich nicht am Trail oder im Forum.


----------



## MtB55 (14. Januar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Bitte mach das und ganz viel davon.
> Hauptsache man findet dich nicht am Trail oder im Forum.


Wenn du mich hier ignorierst gehen schon mal 50% deiner Wünsche ganz  in Erfüllung, oft kann das Leben ganz einfach sein.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Januar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Die Ostfriesen und Hanseaten sind von dem Vorschlag sehr begeistert. Obenso die in der pannonischen Tiefebene und die nied(igen)er Länder.


🤣

Machen die sich Gedanken über bayrische Gesetze?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Und ständig/komplett will man auch nicht auf die schönsten Wege und Aussichtspunkte verzichten, nur weil es manchen nicht in den Kragen passt, obwohl es meist überhaupt kein Problem darstellt.
> Man muss ja auch nicht 14 Tage in die Alpen fahren, da reichen ja vielleicht auch 5 Tage, dann haben auch andere was davon.


Und genau so denken 500 andere auch. Nicht nur im Bereich Radfahren. 

Bestes Beispiel das Spaziergänger Volk. Alle müssen am Wochenende an den Starnberger See fahren als wenns nix anderes gäbe rund um München wo man sich die Füße vertreten kann. 

Und dann wundern sie sich wenn ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird. 
Ebenso im bayrischen Wald Ldkr. Regen


			https://www.tageskarte.io/tourismus/detail/landkreis-regen-sperrt-touristen-wegen-hoher-corona-zahlen-aus.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (14. Januar 2021)

Nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergeich.


----------



## Pintie (14. Januar 2021)

Der Thread nennt sich Rechtslage in Bayern - warum muss man sich dann von einem Franken belehren lassen ?
Der König der FFP2 Masken reicht uns doch schon.

So und mal im Ernst.
Ich hab volles Verständnis für die Landbevölkerung vor den Toren Münchens. Komme selber aus der Gegend und das war vor 25 Jahren schon nicht anders.

Aktuell wohne ich in München ohne Balkon, ohne Garten und ich verstehe auch das man da raus fahren will. Und nein nicht jeder kann es sich aussuchen wo er wohnt.

Ich habe eh noch den Luxus das ich am Rand wohne und keine 5min zu den Isartrails brauche, aber andere haben das nicht.

Und auch wenn man auf dem Land wohnt muss oder will man mal in die Stadt und hat durch sie Vorteile.

Von daher mal leben und leben lassen. Mit Toleranz lebt es sich für alle besser.


----------



## LeFritzz (14. Januar 2021)

Der (OBER-)Franke hier bin ich.
Wenn ich jemanden belehren würde, sieht man dem das eine Zeitlang an.

Maggus, il rei dei topi (ein anderer König ist die gegenwärtige (Re)-Inkarnation der Bayrischen Landespolitik sicher nicht) mag zwar auch Frangge sein, doch sowas soll ja in den besten Familien vorkommen.

Den Rest hierzu hat schon der Wecker gesagt:
"Questo mondo gira in fretta, ed è tutto una follia. Il fascismo che ritorna da Berlino fino a Roma."

Basta.


----------



## conathanjumpman (14. Januar 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Der Thread nennt sich Rechtslage in Bayern - warum muss man sich dann von einem Franken belehren lassen ?
> Der König der FFP2 Masken reicht uns doch schon.
> 
> So und mal im Ernst.
> ...


same same here, daher volle Zustimmung. 

Aber was wäre das schon für eine Welt, wenn jeder mal 5cm über seinen eigenen Tellerrand schauen würde und man am Ende sogar gegenseitiges Verständnis aufbringen könnte?


----------



## LeFritzz (14. Januar 2021)

Same, same, but different.


----------



## MtB55 (14. Januar 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Der Thread nennt sich Rechtslage in Bayern - warum muss man sich dann von einem Franken belehren lassen ?
> Der König der FFP2 Masken reicht uns doch schon.
> 
> So und mal im Ernst.
> ...


Toleranz ist in Bayern gerade nicht sehr ausgeprägt, eher der Kampf Stadt gegen Land, Franken ist da noch entspannter.


----------



## Pintie (15. Januar 2021)

immerhin erkennst du an das Franken nicht Bayern ist  

(ich darf das sagen -bin oberbayer aber meine ganze Famiele vor mir Oberfranken  🤪)

 Wo du recht hast - Toleranz ist nicht das erste Wort das einem in Oberbayern in den Kopf kommt wenn man den typischen Einwohner beschreiben soll


----------



## MtB55 (15. Januar 2021)

Als Franke sage ich es mal diplomatisch, das Bundesland Bayern ist schön 😉


----------



## ufp (15. Januar 2021)

tib02 schrieb:


> Als Franke sage ich es mal diplomatisch, das Bundesland Bayern ist schön 😉


Hast du auch einmal etwas zum Thema (Rechtslage, Anmerkung) beizutragen, oder nur weiter Lobhudelei über deine geistige (meiner Meinung nach wenig vorhandene) Intelligenz und Überheblichkeit zum Besten zu geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (15. Januar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Hast du auch einmal etwas zum Thema (Rechtslage, Anmerkung) beizutragen, oder nur weiter Lobhudelei über deine geistige (meiner Meinung nach wenig vorhandene) Intelligenz und Überheblichkeit zum Besten zu geben?


Wenig schmeichelt mir noch,  vielleicht solltest du einfach mal etwas entspannter werden, wie war das mit dem heiss gekocht und Essen nochmal. Schlussendlich sitzen wir alle im selben Boot, wenn jeder sein Möglichstes tut, das wir weiterhin unsere Freiheiten behalten dürfen, gewinnen wir alle.


----------



## ufp (15. Januar 2021)

tib02 schrieb:


> Schlussendlich sitzen wir alle im selben Boot, wenn jeder sein Möglichstes tut, das wir weiterhin unsere Freiheiten behalten dürfen, gewinnen wir alle.


Was wäre das?
Du siehst ja eh kaum Probleme. Diese Ansicht sei dir unbenommen.
Das du mit eBiker klar kommst, und auch dort keine Probleme findest, ebenso.

Und der klassische Nullsatz, "jetzt müssen wir alle zusammenhalten, weil es uns alle betrifft" ist zwar lieb, aber eben auch nur eine weitere Floskel und hilft nicht viel weiter.
Außer du machst eben wahr, was du predigst (Wasser?), nämlich nicht in den überlaufenen Gegenden zu fahren bzw zu unmöglichen Zeiten (zB 2 Uhr in der Früh, 12 Uhr zu Mittag am Mittwoch).


----------



## MtB55 (15. Januar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Was wäre das?
> Du siehst ja eh kaum Probleme. Diese Ansicht sei dir unbenommen.
> Das du mit eBiker klar kommst, und auch dort keine Probleme findest, ebenso.
> 
> ...


Mach ich, aber schon aus Eigeninteresse, ich hätte auch keinen Bock auf Menschenmassen, somit kann ich schon mal als gutes Beispiel dienen, wie schaut es bei dir da aus.


----------



## null-2wo (15. Januar 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Ich habe eh noch den Luxus das ich am Rand wohne und keine 5min zu den Isartrails brauche, aber andere haben das nicht.


ich wunder' mich langsam, dass wir noch nicht übereinander gestolpert sind, denn viel weiter hab ich es auch nicht  aber zum thema: ich fahre, wenn es meine zeitplanung erlaubt - das is mal dienstag vormittag, und mal samstag nachmittag. und ja, ich könnte in jeder beliebigen richtung von der haustür starten, aber nur in einer richtung gibts trails


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Januar 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> immerhin erkennst du an das Franken nicht Bayern ist
> 
> (ich darf das sagen -bin oberbayer aber meine ganze Famiele vor mir Oberfranken  🤪)
> 
> Wo du recht hast - Toleranz ist nicht das erste Wort das einem in Oberbayern in den Kopf kommt wenn man den typischen Einwohner beschreiben soll


offtopic on:
Oberbayern, das sind doch die fusskranken Römer welche es anno dazumal nicht mehr über die Alpen nach Österreich geschafft haben. 

Offtopic off

Ist schbass, falls es einer nicht kapiert.


----------



## McDreck (15. Januar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> nicht mehr über die Alpen nach Österreich geschafft haben.


/klugscheiss an
Österreich ist nicht "über den Alpen" sondern mittendrin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (22. Januar 2021)

Mountainbike-Konzept im Tölzer Land: Neue Verwaltungsvorschrift sorgt für Aufregung
					

Der Deutsche Alpenverein hat der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde im Landratsamt eine Liste mit Vorschlägen für  Mountainbike-Strecken vorgelegt, die momentan geprüft wird.




					www.merkur.de
				




Merkwürdiger Artikel. 
Kennt jemand diese ominöse Trail-Liste die der DAV da vorgeschlagen hat?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. Januar 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> /klugscheiss an
> Österreich ist nicht "über den Alpen" sondern mittendrin.


Es ist über den Bayerischen Alpen


----------



## scratch_a (23. Januar 2021)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Mountainbike-Konzept im Tölzer Land: Neue Verwaltungsvorschrift sorgt für Aufregung
> 
> 
> Der Deutsche Alpenverein hat der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde im Landratsamt eine Liste mit Vorschlägen für  Mountainbike-Strecken vorgelegt, die momentan geprüft wird.
> ...



"_Für diskussionswürdig hält der Alpenverein etwa das Kapitel der Wegeeignung. Der Alpenverein begrüße es, dass nicht auf das subjektive Fahrkönnen abgestellt wird, sondern auf die Wegbreite._"

Ja, das mit der Wegbreite funktioniert ja auch schon in BW hervorragend 🤬

"_Das Ministerium will in einer dreijährigen Testphase herausfinden, ob die Verwaltungsvorschrift praktikabel ist, oder ob nachgebessert werden muss: „Es werden einige Herausforderungen auf die Behörden zukommen“, glaubt Trotter. „Gerade wenn viele Sperrschilder aufgestellt werden.“_"

Und in drei Jahren "schärft" man dann nach? Bezeichnend finde ich auch, dass anscheinend sogar von Behördenseite vermutet wird, dass einige Sperrschilder aufgestellt werden.


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> "_Für diskussionswürdig hält der Alpenverein etwa das Kapitel der Wegeeignung. Der Alpenverein begrüße es, dass nicht auf das subjektive Fahrkönnen abgestellt wird, sondern auf die Wegbreite._"


Das mit dem Alpenverein hab' ich glaub' ich schon am Anfang erwähnt.


----------



## scratch_a (23. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Das mit dem Alpenverein hab' ich glaub' ich schon am Anfang erwähnt.



Weiß zwar leider nicht mehr, was du genau da erwähnt hast, aber ich hab in der Stellungnahme beim DAV nochmal nachgelesen:

"Kapitel 1.3.3.2: Es ist zu begrüßen, dass die Wegebreite allein keine Eignungsvorausset-
zung darstellt und der Fokus weg von einer Eignung auf Basis subjektiven (Fahr)Könnens
hin zu einer objektiven Eignung des Weges gelegt wird."

Was dann der Merkur daraus gemacht hat, ist traurig aber leider typisch. Von dieser "Zeitung" sollte man einfach nichts konstruktives erwarten.

Btw., sind die "Reactions" auf den Artikel oder meinem Beitrag gedacht? Bin grad etwas verwirrt


----------



## sebhunter (23. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Weiß zwar leider nicht mehr, was du genau da erwähnt hast, aber ich hab in der Stellungnahme beim DAV nochmal nachgelesen:
> 
> "Kapitel 1.3.3.2: Es ist zu begrüßen, dass die Wegebreite allein keine Eignungsvorausset-
> zung darstellt und der Fokus weg von einer Eignung auf Basis subjektiven (Fahr)Könnens
> ...


meine ist auf den Merkur Artikel bezogen, die anderen denke ich auch👍...ich bin da auch gern mal verwirrt😉


----------



## mw.dd (23. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Kapitel 1.3.3.2: Es ist zu begrüßen, dass die Wegebreite allein keine Eignungsvorausset-
> zung darstellt und der Fokus weg von einer Eignung auf Basis subjektiven (Fahr)Könnens
> hin zu einer objektiven Eignung des Weges gelegt wird."


Lies das mal richtig. Der Versuch eine "objektive Eignung" zu definieren ist das Grundübel; dafür gehört dem DAV eins drüber gegeben.


----------



## scratch_a (23. Januar 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Lies das mal richtig. Der Versuch eine "objektive Eignung" zu definieren ist das Grundübel; dafür gehört dem DAV eins drüber gegeben.



Ich habe ja auch nirgends bestritten, dass diese Formulierung bzw. diese Forderung nicht unbedenklich ist!

Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass die verkürzte Interpretation von Merkur ("_Der Alpenverein begrüße es, dass nicht auf das subjektive Fahrkönnen abgestellt wird, sondern auf die Wegbreite.") _falsch ist. Wenn man diese Aussage so liest dann würde man meinen, der DAV will es ausschließlich über die Wegbreite regeln. Ob die "objektive Eignung" an sich besser ist, darüber soll man ja ruhig diskutieren.


----------



## skink (23. Januar 2021)

Objektive Eignung kann doch nur so aussehen: Jeder Weg auf dem man gehen kann. Ob das dann von jedem MTBler auch subjektiv möglich ist, - wahrscheinlich scheitert es dann und wann am Fahrkönnen, und man muß absteigen und die Kiste schieben oder tragen .


----------



## mw.dd (23. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch nirgends bestritten, dass diese Formulierung bzw. diese Forderung nicht unbedenklich ist!
> 
> Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass die verkürzte Interpretation von Merkur ("_Der Alpenverein begrüße es, dass nicht auf das subjektive Fahrkönnen abgestellt wird, sondern auf die Wegbreite.") _falsch ist. Wenn man diese Aussage so liest dann würde man meinen, der DAV will es ausschließlich über die Wegbreite regeln. Ob die "objektive Eignung" an sich besser ist, darüber soll man ja ruhig diskutieren.


Doppelte Verneinung 

Die Wegbreitenregelung ist eine Teilmenge der "objektiven Eignung". Und diese Formulierung


scratch_a schrieb:


> dass die Wegebreite allein keine Eignungsvorausset-
> zung darstellt


stammt vom DAV? Die lädt regelrecht dazu ein, zusätzlich noch weitere vermeintlich "objektive" Kriterien festzulegen, die einen Weg ungeeignet machen könnten.

Je öfter man das liest, um so mehr könnte man auf die Idee kommen, dass beim DAV ein paar Spesenritter für eine Handvoll Euro aus dem Fördertopf ein politisch genehmes Papier produziert haben, welches dem Mountainbiken an sich genau gar nichts hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (23. Januar 2021)

Was der DAV uns Mountainbikern da angetan hat ist "*ein Treuebruch, dessengleichen die Geschichte nicht kennt*" (so damals Franz-Josef zum Kriegseintritt Italiens auf der anderen Seite).


----------



## dertutnix (24. Januar 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Was der DAV uns Mountainbikern...


Evtl. wäre es gut zwischen den Sektionen und dem „Kopf“ zu unterscheiden? Ich habe persönlich den Eindruck, dass es einige Sektionen tatsächlich ernst meinen, sich konstruktiv mit dem Mountainbike auseinanderzusetzen, einige diskutieren eher zum Beruhigen. Der „Kopf“ führt immer schon sein ganz eigenes Ding zur Wahrung irgenwelcher Werte durch. Das zu ändern schafft man nur, wenn sich dort tatsächlich auch genug MTB-Vertreter einfinden. Oder durch Austritt der Einfluss des DAV geringer wird.


----------



## Jabberwoky (24. Januar 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Was der DAV uns Mountainbikern da angetan hat ist "*ein Treuebruch, dessengleichen die Geschichte nicht kennt*" (so damals Franz-Josef zum Kriegseintritt Italiens auf der anderen Seite).


Habe eben noch frisches Öl für die Fackel bestellt. Die Mistgabel nochmals ins Wasser gestellt damit die Zinken auch schön rostig sind.
Wann gehts los und wohin und vor allem gegen wen? 

Nein, im Ernst. Tritt die Dimb dem DAV mal hier auf die Füße oder schluckt Ihr das Kommentarlos weg? Irgendwie läuft das nach meinem Verständnis komplett ohne gegenseitige Absprache.



dertutnix schrieb:


> Oder durch Austritt der Einfluss des DAV geringer wird.


Bin grad am überlegen das zu tun. Ob es was hilft weiß ich nicht, aber drin bleiben hilft offensichtlich auch nicht.


----------



## LeFritzz (24. Januar 2021)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Nein, im Ernst. Tritt die Dimb dem DAV mal hier auf die Füße oder schluckt Ihr das Kommentarlos weg? Irgendwie läuft das nach meinem Verständnis komplett ohne gegenseitige Absprache.
> 
> ...


Den DAV-Hauptverein wird es wenig kratzen, wenn die DIMB ihm die Meinung geigt.
Wie sich der DIMB Bundesvorstand hier am Ende verhalten wird, werden wir sehen.

Ich denke nicht, dass hier was "ohne Absprache" gelaufen ist.
Am Ende hat der DAV-Hauptvereinsvorstand halt die VwV "abgenickt", obwohl vorher andere Positionen vertreten wurden.

Austreten aus dem DAV ist auch nicht die Lösung.
Bewirkt nur, dass die Mountainbiker dort noch weniger vertreten sind.

Die Zusammenarbeit mit den MTB-Gruppen der einzelnen DAV-Sektionen ist übrigens meist sehr gut.
Das Problem sind die "Politiker" im DAV-Hauptvereinsvorstand.


----------



## ufp (25. Januar 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Das Problem sind die "Politiker" im DAV-Hauptvereinsvorstand.


Und die machen aber auch nur das, was die Mitglieder bzw -versammlung beschließt und ihnen mit auf den Weg gibt.


----------



## xrated (25. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch nirgends bestritten, dass diese Formulierung bzw. diese Forderung nicht unbedenklich ist!
> 
> Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass die verkürzte Interpretation von Merkur ("_Der Alpenverein begrüße es, dass nicht auf das subjektive Fahrkönnen abgestellt wird, sondern auf die Wegbreite.") _falsch ist. Wenn man diese Aussage so liest dann würde man meinen, der DAV will es ausschließlich über die Wegbreite regeln. Ob die "objektive Eignung" an sich besser ist, darüber soll man ja ruhig diskutieren.


Solange das jemand beurteilt der von MTB nicht den blassesten Schimmer hat (das sollen ja die Naturbehörden machen) ist das völlig egal wie die das machen.


----------



## mw.dd (25. Januar 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Das Problem sind die "Politiker" im DAV-Hauptvereinsvorstand.


Das Dokument, dem das Zitat entnommen wurde ist sicher nicht vom Vorstand erarbeitet worden. Haben die dafür nicht extra ein paar Irgendwas-mit-Medien-und-Fahrrad-Typen beauftragt?


----------



## LeFritzz (25. Januar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Und die machen aber auch nur das, was die Mitglieder bzw -versammlung beschließt und ihnen mit auf den Weg gibt.


Da hast Du eine sehr impressionistische Vorstellung, wie der DAV so organisiert ist.

Tatsächlich sieht es im DAV (wie in vielen anderen Vereinen auch übrigens) so aus:
Mitgliederversammlungen sind zum "Abnicken" da.
Beschlüsse trifft der Vorstand, ohne dass dies je von der Mitgliederversammlung abgesegnet werden müsste.
Wer in der Vorstand kommt, wird konspirativ im kleinen Kreis organisiert.
Die MV hat dann keine Wahl mehr.
Leiter von DAV-MTB-Gruppen sind seid 18 Jahren im Amt ohne sich jemals einer Wahl gestellt zu haben.

Der Hauptvereinsvorstand wird von den Sektionen (also den Sektionsvorständen) bestimmt.

Noch Fragen?
Dann google mal "Sektion Donauland" und "Eduard Pichl".


----------



## mw.dd (26. Januar 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Beschlüsse trifft der Vorstand, ohne dass dies je von der Mitgliederversammlung abgesegnet werden müsste.
> Wer in der Vorstand kommt, wird konspirativ im kleinen Kreis organisiert.


Ich überlege gerade, woher mir das bekannt vorkommt...  
Irgendwas mit D, glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (26. Januar 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Da hast Du eine sehr impressionistische Vorstellung, wie der DAV so organisiert ist.
> 
> Tatsächlich sieht es im DAV (wie in vielen anderen Vereinen auch übrigens) so aus:
> Mitgliederversammlungen sind zum "Abnicken" da.
> ...


Dann ist das eben so.
Bzw machen die ihren Job gut oder ausreichend.
Zumindest so, dass sich dagegen kein Widerstand rührt bzw bildet.


----------



## LeFritzz (26. Januar 2021)

So ist das im DAV:


----------



## travelgerd (26. Januar 2021)

Es gibt immer einen konspirativen Bypass?


----------



## ufp (26. Januar 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> So ist das im DAV:
> Anhang anzeigen 1195371


Ich weiß.
Resistance is futile.​



So ist die Ordnung der Dinge.


----------



## conathanjumpman (26. Januar 2021)

So ist der DAV... ich hatte vor Jahren mal bzgl Bohrhaken angefragt, um Kletterrouten zu sanieren. Als Antwort kam sowas wie: "Von der Sache her unterstützen wir das prinzipiell, aber nicht mit Material." Danke für nichts... Hauptsache "von der Halle an den Fels" Flyer verteilen.

Aus solchen Erfahrungen hab ich auch im MTB Bereich keine Hoffnungen, dass vom DAV auch nur irgendwas sinnvolles kommt... die sind viel mehr damit beschäftigt, sich selbst zu verwalten.


----------



## xrated (28. Januar 2021)

Ich kopier das hier einfach mal rein 

*DIMB Newsletter: Vollzugshinweise Bayern*
Das bayerische Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz hat am 16.12.2020 Vollzugshinweise zur Erholung in der freien Natur veröffentlicht. Wir hatten darüber in unserer News auf unserer Website berichtet und dort auch unsere Stellungnahme dazu abgegeben: https://www.dimb.de/2020/12/22/dimb-befuerchtet-wegesperrungen-in-bayern/
*Was ist seitdem passiert?*

Wir haben uns mit weiteren Radsportverbänden, darunter der BDR, BRV und ADFC sowie den Tourismusverbänden Oberbayern München, Ostbayern, Franken und Allgäu / Bayerisch-Schwaben abgestimmt. Aus dieser Abstimmung ist ein gemeinsam gezeichneter Brief entstanden, mit dem wir die maßgeblich betroffenen Ministerien in Bayern angeschrieben und einen eindringlichen Appell an die Politik gerichtet haben.
*Was wollen wir damit zum Ausdruck bringen?*

Aus Sicht aller zeichnenden Verbände bergen die Vollzugshinweise die Gefahr einer Vielzahl unverhältnismäßiger und rechtlich problematischer Verbote und Einschränkungen bezüglich des Radfahrens, verbunden mit einem vermeidbaren Konfliktpotenzial zwischen den Nutzergruppen.
Die Erholung in der freien Natur muss allen Interessensgruppen zugutekommen; einseitige Betretungsverbote für Radfahrende und alle Maßnahmen, die ein solches fördern, lehnen alle Verbände klar ab. Von dem Brief erhoffen sich alle Verbände, dass dieser in der Politik auf offene Ohren stößt und die Bedenken ernst genommen werden.

*Wie geht es weiter?*

Wir werden die Reaktionen der angeschriebenen Ministerien abwarten und uns dann auf Verbandsebene weiter verständigen. Sobald wir hier einen Schritt weiter sind, werden wir Euch wieder informieren.
Sportliche Grüße,

Eure DIMB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlobeT (28. Januar 2021)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Mountainbike-Konzept im Tölzer Land: Neue Verwaltungsvorschrift sorgt für Aufregung
> 
> 
> Der Deutsche Alpenverein hat der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde im Landratsamt eine Liste mit Vorschlägen für  Mountainbike-Strecken vorgelegt, die momentan geprüft wird.
> ...


@Jabberwoky 
Die Liste liegt bei mir und wurde mit Vertretern vom MTB Club München, der MTB Gruppe der Sektionen Tölz und München, Gravitationssportverein und der DIMB gesammelt. Jedoch hat der Artikel da einige Sachen durcheinander gebracht. Die Liste ist noch nicht bei der UNB und wird erst in den nächsten Wochen mit der UNB diskutiert.
Auch habe ich nie gesagt, dass der DAV eine Mindestbreite fordert, sondern das Gegenteil.
Dumm wenn man als Interviewter den Artikel nicht zur Freigabe bekommen hat.


----------



## homerjay (28. Januar 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich kopier das hier einfach mal rein
> 
> *DIMB Newsletter: Vollzugshinweise Bayern*
> Das bayerische Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz hat am 16.12.2020 Vollzugshinweise zur Erholung in der freien Natur veröffentlicht. Wir hatten darüber in unserer News auf unserer Website berichtet und dort auch unsere Stellungnahme dazu abgegeben: https://www.dimb.de/2020/12/22/dimb-befuerchtet-wegesperrungen-in-bayern/
> ...


Was mich jetzt ein bisschen wundert:

Vorsitzender des Tourismusverbandes Allgäu/bayerisch-Schwaben ist der allseits geschätzte bayerische CSU-Gesundheitsminister Klaus Holetschek, der zusammen mit seinem Parteikollegen Eric Beißwenger für die Verschärfung der Verwaltungsvorschrift verantwortlich sein dürfte (z.B. https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayern/allgaeuer-wollen-neue-regeln-fuer-mountainbiker,QoyhPQv). In dieser Pressemitteilung wird genau das angedeutet, was jetzt umgesetzt wurde: https://www.kreisbote.de/lokales/so...-fordern-zeitgemaesse-regelungen-9763776.html

Der gemeinsame Brief dürfte das Papier nicht wert sein, auf dem er gedruckt ist.


----------



## conathanjumpman (28. Januar 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> @Jabberwoky
> Die Liste liegt bei mir und wurde mit Vertretern vom MTB Club München, der MTB Gruppe der Sektionen Tölz und München, Gravitationssportverein und der DIMB gesammelt. Jedoch hat der Artikel da einige Sachen durcheinander gebracht. Die Liste ist noch nicht bei der UNB und wird erst in den nächsten Wochen mit der UNB diskutiert.
> Auch habe ich nie gesagt, dass der DAV eine Mindestbreite fordert, sondern das Gegenteil.
> Dumm wenn man als Interviewter den Artikel nicht zur Freigabe bekommen hat.


Danke für eure Mühe im Sinne aller! Dann hoffen wir mal, dass am Ende nicht genau diese Trails gesperrt werden.

Das du den Artikel als Interviewter nicht nochmal vor der Veröffentlichung zum Durchlesen bekommen hast, ist ja eine Frechheit. Wundert mich bei der (unter)durchschnittlichen Qualität des Journalismus dieses Blatts allerdings weniger...


----------



## ciao heiko (28. Januar 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Der gemeinsame Brief dürfte das Papier nicht wert sein, auf dem er gedruckt ist.


Oder vielleicht ist es umso beeindruckender, dass die Tourismusverbände die jetzt gefundene Regelung ablehnen, weil sie ihnen viel zu weit geht und der touristische Schaden, der damit einhergehen kann, sich erst jetzt so richtig zeigt.


----------



## epic2006 (29. Januar 2021)

Als Bewohner des südlich von München gelegenen Voralpenlandes sehe ich gerade in den letzten 12 Monaten, wie Massen von Erholungssuchenden in die Region strömen. Inkl. aller Nebenwirkungen. Gerade im Sommer aber hat der Zustrom auf den Hütten allein durch die motorisierten ?Radfahrer? extrem zugenommen. An den beliebten, höhergelegenen Berghäusern gehört man als normaler MTBler zur Minderheit. Wenn sich dann solche E-Biker auf die Trails verirren, dort mangels Fahrkönnen mit blockierenden Reifen den Boden aufreißen, stürzen und Bergwachteinsätze hervorrufen, dann läge für mich die Vermutung nahe, dass alleine die Einschränkung/das Verbot motorisierter Fahrzeuge eine Entlastung bringen würde.

Ja, ich bin voreingenommen, ja, ich bin auch auf Trails unterwegs und nein, ich hatte in den letzten 20 Jahren keine Probleme mit Wldbesitzern, Jägern oder Landwirten in der Region (trotz einiger Zusammentreffen auf dem Trail).


----------



## Pintie (29. Januar 2021)

Ich denke man sollte klar zwischen *Meinungen und Fakten* unterscheiden.

Als Bewohner des südlich von München gelegenen Alpenvorlands (voralpenland gibts nicht  🤪 das wäre dann vor xMio jahren das Meer) sehe ich in den letzten 12 Monaten wie Massen in die Region strömen.
Genauso wie die 40 Jahre davor auch.

Ich war in den letzten 12 Monaten sehr viel mit dem ebike unterwegs und kann mich an keine Tour erinnern in der ich nicht in der Minderheit war.
Ganz im Ernst - Ich erinnere mich an keine Tour, auf der mehr ebiker als normale biker unterwegs waren. Bin aber auch mehr Trail als Forstweg gefahren. Es kommt also drauf an wo man unterwegs ist.

und dann kenne ich einige Leute die auf S3+ Trails mit dem Ebike unterwegs sind und da besser und easy runter fahren wo viele "normale" biker nur noch tragen.

Man sollte sich damit abfinden das es nicht am e oder nicht e liegt - sondern an dem der drauf sitzt.

Das mit dem Bodenaufreißen - ist meiner Meinung nach bei nicht ebikes sogar öfter gewesen. sehe ich an meinem. man hat einen tieferen Schwerpunkt und mehr Gewicht am Hinterrad + oft dickere Reifen. Da kann man viel mehr Bremskraft übertragen als beim gleichen Bike ohne e. und ich kann das gut vergleichen weil ich praktisch das gleiche bike einmal mit und einmal ohne Motor habe.

Und jetzt die größten Fake news die immer gerne als Fakten verkauft werden:
Bergwachteinsätze.
Wie kommt man zu der Aussage ? Da gibt es keine Zahlen die das belegen. in .at wurden gerade die neusten Statistiken veröffentlicht. Und da sind Biker ganz allgemein ein sehr geringes Problem (2%) siehe Anhang.


Es sind leider Leute wie du die ihre Meinung so lange posten und wiederholen, ohne sie belegen zu können das es in unserer Gesellschaft irgendwann als Fakten geglaubt wird.
Das ist für mich wie Trump der die Wahl gewonnen hat und es nicht belegen kann.


----------



## Sunny.Z (29. Januar 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Ich denke man sollte klar zwischen *Meinungen und Fakten* unterscheiden.
> 
> Als Bewohner des südlich von München gelegenen Alpenvorlands (voralpenland gibts nicht  🤪 das wäre dann vor xMio jahren das Meer) sehe ich in den letzten 12 Monaten wie Massen in die Region strömen.
> Genauso wie die 40 Jahre davor auch.
> ...


Danke für die sehr gute Zusammenfassung
Bin auch Bewohner des Alpenvorlands, der auch mit 2 Bikes unterwegs ist. Ich kann das Ganze nur unterstreichen.


Pintie schrieb:


> Man sollte sich damit abfinden das es nicht am e oder nicht e liegt - sondern an dem der drauf sitzt.


Der letzte Teil des Satzes ist genau der springende Punkt


----------



## McDreck (29. Januar 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Man sollte sich damit abfinden das es nicht am e oder nicht e liegt - sondern an dem der drauf sitzt.


Das ist so ein Ei-Henne-Ding. Kaufen sich Ar*chlöcher*innen BMWs oder wird mensch zu selbigem durch das Gefährt?


----------



## null-2wo (29. Januar 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Das ist so ein Ei-Henne-Ding. Kaufen sich Ar*chlöcher*innen BMWs oder wird mensch zu selbigem durch das Gefährt?


ja.

€: meine erfahrung sagt, wer sich n bmw kauft, kann auch n netter kerl sein. die schlimmsten sind die, die einen leasen.


----------



## EL_Rey (29. Januar 2021)

wie sagt man bei den Mietwägen .... don´t be gentle, it´s a rental ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (29. Januar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> wer sich n bmw kauft, kann auch n netter kerl sein


Sicher möglich, aber auch wahrscheinlich?


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Januar 2021)

Es soll auch nette Mountainbiker geben - habe ich gehört...


----------



## Pintie (29. Januar 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es soll auch nette Mountainbiker geben - habe ich gehört...


kenn zum glück mehr nette. kenn sogar nette wanderer und ebiker. 
mit denen hab ich aber nur im Realen leben zu tun nicht übers internet...


----------



## homerjay (29. Januar 2021)

Gerade das Editorial der JM von Frau Prof. Dr. Monika Jachmann-Michel gelesen:

_"Im Rechtsstaat sollen konkurrierende Interessen via Gesetzesvollzug zum sachgerechten Ausgleich gebracht werden. “_

Wenn man das als Maßstab nimmt, dann lässt sich nur festhalten, dass das bayerische Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz mit seinem Praktikantenentwurf zum Vollzug des Naturschutzgesetzes an dieser Aufgabe grandios gescheitert ist.


----------



## dopero (29. Januar 2021)

Auch wenn ich das Thema aboniert habe, also eigentlich kenne, was ist JM?


----------



## homerjay (29. Januar 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich das Thema aboniert habe, also eigentlich kenne, was ist JM?











						Für jeden Bedarf das passende Produkt | juris
					

Finden Sie die passende Lösung für sich und recherchieren Sie im juris Portal in mehr als 25 Millionen juristischen Dokumenten.




					www.juris.de


----------



## cjbffm (29. Januar 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> https://www.kreisbote.de/lokales/so...-fordern-zeitgemaesse-regelungen-9763776.html


In diesem Artikel (oben) wird berichtet, daß Regelungen auch deswegen verlangt werden, weil moderne Märchen in den Köpfen herumschwirren. 

Zitat: 
"Zum anderen obliege dem „Hausherrn“ als privatem Wegeeigentümer die Haft- und Verkehrsicherungspflicht, kommt Eric Beißwenger auf einen wesentlichen Punkt der Problematik zu sprechen. „Bei etwaigen Unfällen kann der private Wegeeigentümer, je nachdem ob er seiner Verkehrssicherungspflicht nachgekommen ist oder nicht, juristisch belangt werden.“ Hier erwarte man „klare Empfehlungen und Hilfestellungen“."

Es ist immer schei§e, wenn Abgeordnete keine Ahnung von Recht und Gesetz haben... 

Wer jetzt meint, der Herr habe recht: Hat er nicht, das wurde an anderer Stelle bereits herausgearbeitet.


----------



## cjbffm (29. Januar 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Für jeden Bedarf das passende Produkt | juris
> 
> 
> Finden Sie die passende Lösung für sich und recherchieren Sie im juris Portal in mehr als 25 Millionen juristischen Dokumenten.
> ...


Scheint die ehemalige juristische Monats(zeit)schrift zu sein. - Richtig?


----------



## dopero (29. Januar 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Für jeden Bedarf das passende Produkt | juris
> 
> 
> Finden Sie die passende Lösung für sich und recherchieren Sie im juris Portal in mehr als 25 Millionen juristischen Dokumenten.
> ...


Danke.
Warum ein so kurzes Zitat aus einer PayWall geschützten Quelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (29. Januar 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Ich war in den letzten 12 Monaten sehr viel mit dem ebike unterwegs und kann mich an keine Tour erinnern in der ich nicht in der Minderheit war.


Kann ich fast nicht glauben...Von den Bikern die ich noch im Nov/Dez bei schönem Wetter getroffen haben waren min 8von10 mit E unterwegs.
Passend dazu:  bergauf einem älteren Ehepaar aufm Trail begegnet. Er zu ihr "Da schau, der fährt no ohne Motor...so muss das sein"


----------



## Andy_29 (29. Januar 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Als Bewohner des südlich von München gelegenen Alpenvorlands (voralpenland gibts nicht  🤪 das wäre dann vor xMio jahren das Meer) sehe ich in den letzten 12 Monaten wie Massen in die Region strömen.
> Genauso wie die 40 Jahre davor auch. Nur hatten nicht so viele Leute auf einmal Zeit totzuschlagen, Corona sei Dank.
> 
> Ich war in den letzten 12 Monaten sehr viel mit dem ebike unterwegs und kann mich an keine Tour erinnern in der ich nicht in der Minderheit war.
> ...


Ich "glaube", nicht die Leute die schon immer auf dem Rad unterwegs waren sind das Problem. 
Die können damit auch umgehen, egal ob mit oder ohne E.
Sondern die Neueinsteiger, die nie auf die Idee gekommen wären ein Rad aus eigener Muskelkraft zu bewegen.
Coronabedingt waren es im letzten Jahr eben sehr sehr Viele. 
Im Frühling beim 1. Lockdown Langeweile totschlagen, und dann im Sommer eben nicht wie gewohnt Reisen können.
Und so staut sich halt alles an ein paar Hotspots.

Und die Werbefuzzis zeigen den Anfängern natürlich, wie richtig Rad gefahren wird!


----------



## Pintie (29. Januar 2021)

Hm ich war auch mal Anfänger.  Hab ohne youtube Anleitung und coach radfahren gelernt.  Bin touren gefahren bei denen ich 90% runter geschoben habe. 
Das ist über 25 Jahre her.
Was genau hat sich geändert das man heute keine lernphase mehr haben darf


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Januar 2021)

Wer bei den Erholungssuchenden sucht, wird dort nicht fündig werden - eher bei denen, die Erholungsuchende nicht leiden können.


----------



## MtB55 (29. Januar 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Hm ich war auch mal Anfänger.  Hab ohne youtube Anleitung und coach radfahren gelernt.  Bin touren gefahren bei denen ich 90% runter geschoben habe.
> Das ist über 25 Jahre her.
> Was genau hat sich geändert das man heute keine lernphase mehr haben darf


MTB dürfen schieben und lernen, eMTB haben es gefälligst gleich zu können.


----------



## Pintie (29. Januar 2021)

tib02 schrieb:


> MTB dürfen schieben und lernen, eMTB haben es gefälligst gleich zu können.


witzig und auch nicht witzig.... aber irgendwie trifft es das Problem auf den Punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (29. Januar 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Hm ich war auch mal Anfänger.  Hab ohne youtube Anleitung und coach radfahren gelernt.  Bin touren gefahren bei denen ich 90% runter geschoben habe.
> Das ist über 25 Jahre her.
> Was genau hat sich geändert das man heute keine lernphase mehr haben darf



Mhh...sind wir nicht alle in einer gewissen Art und Weise ständig Anfänger? Viele hier (auch ich) üben zwar regelmäßig und eignen sich im Laufe der Zeit eine gewisse Fahrtechnik und/oder Kondition an, aber wirklich zufrieden ist man ja doch nicht.

Rein subjektiv und ganz allgemein betrachtet habe ich schon das Gefühl, dass viele Menschen kaum mehr Bock haben, sich in irgend einer Weise zu quälen (vor allem wenn man nicht relativ schnell einen Erfolg sieht). Wenn es was gibt, was einem das erleichtert, ist die Versuchung natürlich groß, es anzunehmen.

Um jetzt direkt aufs Rad zurück zu kommen...ein E-Bike erleichtert einem deutlich den Einstieg. 
Man *kann* Touren fahren, ohne körperlich besonders fit zu sein oder sich besonders stark anstrengen zu müssen. Manche entwickeln möglicherweise den Ehrgeiz und wollen mehr. Also mehr Kondition, besser Fahrtechnik. Andere dagegen begnügen sich mit dem, was man eben hat. 
Bei einem Rad ohne Motor endet es eben damit, dass die Touren entweder sehr kurz bleiben, sich auf Bikeparks mit Liftunterstützung beschränkt oder man schnell die Lust wieder verliert und es komplett sein lässt.

Mit einem E-Bike könnte möglicherweise die Lust am Radfahren länger erhalten bleiben, mit all seinen Vor- und Nachteilen. Da kann ich mir dann schon vorstellen, dass prozentual gesehen inzwischen mehr einfach so rumfahren, ohne Lust am Erlernen von Fahrtechnik zu haben.
Somit kommt es eben wie schon oft erwähnt wurde, auf die jeweilige Person darauf an, nicht auf das Rad. Will jemand etwas lernen, werden Fehler viel eher akzeptiert als von Leuten, die gar nicht lernen wollen. 

Mir ist es letztendlich egal, mit was wer wie Spaß hat. Nur wenn durch das falsche Verhalten die Gefahr besteht, dass alle darunter leiden, dann hört bei mir das Verständnis auf. Und bei viel mehr Leuten steigt eben auch die Anzahl an "Idioten".
Wahrscheinlich sehen deshalb auch viele die Lösung darin, E-MTB auf Trails zu verbieten, weil dann die absolute Anzahl an schlecht benehmenden Radlern sinkt. Da man sich aber damit möglicherweise andere Probleme einhandelt und eben auch bei normalen Rädern Assis drauf sitzen können, bin ich bisher immer noch überzeugt, dass man andere Lösungen finden muss, den Anteil solcher Fahrer zu reduzieren.  Die Rechtslage hier in Bayern (worum es in diesem Thema eigentlich geht), ist meines Erachtens angemessen ausgelegt und sollte hier nicht ran gezogen werden, um Lösungen zu finden.


----------



## Pintie (29. Januar 2021)

Mit verboten werde ich aber immer vor allem die bestrafen die keinen scheiß machen. 
Die Deppen wird man damit nicht vom trail bekommen.

Ich glaube auch nicht das durch ein ebike Verbot die Anzahl der schlecht benehmenden Radler sinkt. Dann fahr ich nämlich wieder biobike 

Ich hab mir ursprünglich übrigens das ebike gekauft um mehr zu üben. Da stört es weniger eine strecke noch paar mal hoch zu fahren. Und man hat mehr ruhe auch mal fahrtechnik zu üben.
Und jetzt im Winter ist die Motivation 2-3 stunden zu fahren sehr viel höher. 
Ich empfinde das trainieren mit ebike auch als sehr viel gesünder. Im schnitt hab ich da 3 stunden die gleiche Leistung am Pedal wie ohne Ebike, aber die extremen Leistungsspitzen an steilen Anstiegen fallen weg. 

Mir gefällt einfach dieses die sind gut und die sind böse nicht. 
Als nächstes sind die gravelbiker die schlimmen weil die noch schneller als die ebiker sind. (solange ebike ohne Chip...). 
Es gibt ganz individuell Arschlöcher und das auf allen Arten von Fahrrädern und auch zu Fuß. 

Und es soll Leute geben die auch dazu lernen.
Vor 27 Jahren war ich 14 und hatte mein erstes MTB. Und damals war es lustig mit blockierenden Hinterrad um die Kurve zu driften. Würde ich heute nicht mehr machen.


----------



## McDreck (29. Januar 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Als nächstes sind die gravelbiker die schlimmen weil die noch schneller als die ebiker sind.


Für Gravelbiker interressiert sich keiner außer Gravelbiker.


----------



## ufp (29. Januar 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Für Gravelbiker interressiert sich keiner außer Gravelbiker.


Naja, ganz so sehe ich das nicht.
Die fahren auch auf Feldwegen. Da könnten sie die Hasen und Auerhahnpolulation stören. Oder John Deere.

Und manch einer der Gravelisten behauptet ja, dass er damit im leichten Gelände, die Hardtailfraktion versägen kann. Also fahren sie wohl auch dort, also im MTB "Revier". Und mit den dünnen Reifen können sie ganze Erdteile, Nationen, Länderein teilen (heißen ja nicht umsonst Asphaltschneider).


----------



## scratch_a (29. Januar 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Mit verboten werde ich aber immer vor allem die bestrafen die keinen scheiß machen.
> Die Deppen wird man damit nicht vom trail bekommen.
> 
> Ich glaube auch nicht das durch ein ebike Verbot die Anzahl der schlecht benehmenden Radler sinkt. Dann fahr ich nämlich wieder biobike
> ...



Ja, da will ich kann ich dir auch nicht widersprechen. 
Mein Beitrag steht auch in keinerlei Widerspruch zu dem, was du geschrieben hast 

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass du meinen Beitrag falsch aufgefasst hast oder war dein Beitrag gar nicht auf meinen gedacht?


----------



## Pintie (30. Januar 2021)

Passt schon alles gut


----------



## xrated (30. Januar 2021)

Man sollte vor allem nicht mit Pauschalisierungen anfangen wie die Gegenpartei. 
Das erinnert auch an wenig an Politik von ganz bestimmten Parteien, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## null-2wo (30. Januar 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Man sollte vor allem nicht mit Pauschalisierungen anfangen wie die Gegenpartei.
> Das erinnert auch an wenig an Politik von ganz bestimmten Parteien, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.


pauschalisierungen sind einfach immer kacke und stimmen nie.


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Februar 2021)

Artikel im BIKE Magazin 








						So wollen DIMB, DAV & Co. eine Verbotswelle abwenden
					

Die neue Verwaltungsvorschrift löste einen Aufschrei unter Bayerns Mountainbikern aus. Nun äußern DIMB und andere Verbände ihre Kritik beim Ministerium, der DAV geht eigene Wege.




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## Jabberwoky (5. Februar 2021)

Zitat aus dem Bike-Artikel:
_Vom Wandern bis hin zum Naturschutz: beides Themenfelder, die viel länger in den Vereinsstrukturen verankert sind als das Mountainbiken. Auch in der DAV-Führung sind Biker unterrepräsentiert._

Da fehlen mir einfach die Worte, mein Kommentar dazu kann man nicht veröffentlichen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (6. Februar 2021)

> An den beiden engagierten Projektmanagern Benjamin Trotter und Nicolas Gareis liegt das sicher nicht.


Sind das die beiden, die an der Festlegung objektiver Kriterien für die Wegeignung festhalten?
Dann liegt es doch an denen.


----------



## scratch_a (6. Februar 2021)

Interessant würde es hier werden, wenn sich in diesem Thema die Aktiven vom DAV auch äußern würden.
Vielleicht würde man dann ihre Sicht besser verstehen können. So bleiben doch einige Fragezeichen zurück.

Gibt es da eigentlich eine Plattform (außer hier der Bereich Open Trails), wo man sich über solche Themen zwischen den ganzen Vereinen/Verbänden austauscht oder läuft das alles über E-Mail, Telefon, Brief? 
Klar, nicht alles kann und sollte man öffentlich diskutieren, aber oftmals könnte es schon hilfreich sein, wenn verschiedenste Menschen ihre Gedanken/Ansichten mitteilen oder dass man dann gewissen Entscheidungen besser nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## KäptnFR (8. Februar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Interessant würde es hier werden, wenn sich in diesem Thema die Aktiven vom DAV auch äußern würden.
> Vielleicht würde man dann ihre Sicht besser verstehen können. So bleiben doch einige Fragezeichen zurück.


Hatte ich an anderer Stelle bereits versucht, da kam dann von Benjamin Trotter aka @GlobeT zwar erfreulicherweise eine Rückmeldung, aber nur der Gestalt dass noch eine Rückmeldung kommt, die aber bis heute leider nicht kam 
Deshalb hab ich meine ~15 Jahre DAV Mitgliedschaft nun erstmal gekündigt wie folgt:

_Hallo zusammen,
ich bin aktuell leider sehr unglücklich mit der Rolle die der DAV bei der neu erlassenen Verwaltungsverordnung des Staatsministeriums eingenommen hat.
Im Detail geht es mir um die Formulierung des DAV Rechtshandbuches, Seite 121, Satz 423.
Dass die Eignung von Wegen für Fahrradfahrer nun nicht mehr (so wie es die bayerische Verfassung vorsieht) nach dem eigenen Können beurteilt werden soll, sondern nach "objektiven Kriterien" ist für mich weder nachvollziehbar noch tragbar. Dies hätte sehr negative Folgen für das Betretungsrecht, deshalb fühle ich mich hier vom DAV schlecht vertreten.
Ich möchte hiermit meine Mitgliedschaft bitte zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt kündigen.

Sollte sich an der Sachlage dahingehend etwas ändern, dass der DAV hier zu einer verfassungskonformen Formulierung zurückkehrt, trete ich gerne wieder ein._

Als Antwort habe ich dann erhalten:

_Guten Tag,
ich habe ihr Anliegen weitergeleitet. Zu diesem Thema gibt sehr viele Missverständnisse. Ich hoffe sie werden bald eine Antwort bekommen.
Inzwischen gibt es eine aktualisierte Fassung:
https://www.alpenverein.de/natur/na...-biken/mountainbiken-in-bayern_aid_35991.html
Für weitere Fragen stehe ich ihnen gerne zur Verfügung_

Das einzige Mißverständnis das ich hier sehe, ist die Rechtsauffassung des DAV bzgl. des Betretungsrechts, aber sonst...


----------



## xrated (8. Februar 2021)

"Nach Durchsicht des Entwurfes der Vollzugshinweise ist ein klarer Themenschwerpunkt hinsichtlich des Radfahrens festzustellen. Dieser Schwerpunktsetzung sollte sich unserer Meinung nach auch im Titel der Vollzugshinweise wiederfinden. Sollte der Titel nicht geändert werden, so bitten wir dringend darum, zumindest gängige Sportarten, wie das Skitourengehen und das Klettern im Kapitel 1.3.1. wie folgt zu berücksichtigen:"

Das hört sich schön langsam so an als ob der DAV MTB eh schon aufgegeben hat und nun die anderen Aktivitäten schützen will.
Irgendwie ist es auch generell schwer vorstellbar das sich ein einzelner Verein für Interessen von Wanderer und Radfahrer gleichzeitig und vor allem gleichberechtigt einsetzen möchte.

Bis auf die "objektiven Kriterien" hört sich der Vorschlag vom DAV aber dennoch vernünftig an.


----------



## mw.dd (8. Februar 2021)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Hatte ich an anderer Stelle bereits versucht, da kam dann von Benjamin Trotter aka @GlobeT zwar erfreulicherweise eine Rückmeldung, aber nur der Gestalt dass noch eine Rückmeldung kommt, die aber bis heute leider nicht kam
> Deshalb hab ich meine ~15 Jahre DAV Mitgliedschaft nun erstmal gekündigt wie folgt:
> 
> _Hallo zusammen,
> ...


An wen hast Du geschrieben?
Ich habe bereits wegen des "Leitfadens Haftung und Recht Mountainbike"
versucht mit einem Verantwortlichen des DAV in Kontakt zu kommen; ich habe nicht einemal eine Vertröstungsmail bekommen...


----------



## KäptnFR (8. Februar 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> An wen hast Du geschrieben?


An [email protected]
Da kam gerade noch eine Rückmeldung dass sich "die entsprechenden Fachleute diesbzgl. bei mir melden werden". Da bin ich ja gespannt.


----------



## null-2wo (8. Februar 2021)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> die entsprechenden Fachleute diesbzgl. bei mir melden werden". Da bin ich ja gespannt.





Mitglied schrieb:


> Wir haben Dein Ansinnen zur Kenntnis genommen und werden uns intern beraten!
> Anhang anzeigen 1203610


----------



## KäptnFR (8. Februar 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es auch generell schwer vorstellbar das sich ein einzelner Verein für Interessen von Wanderer und Radfahrer gleichzeitig und vor allem gleichberechtigt einsetzen möchte.


Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Hat doch lange genug funktioniert.
Früher sahen meine Touren meist so aus dass ich bergauf gewandert und bergab gefahren bin.
Was in der Praxis vereinbar ist, muss es in der Theorie auch sein... 



xrated schrieb:


> auf die "objektiven Kriterien" hört sich der Vorschlag vom DAV aber dennoch vernünftig an.


Stimmt, letzteres ist aber leider ein äusserst entscheidender Punkt.
Durch seitenweises Süßholz Geraspel lass ich mir trotzdem nicht meine Grundrechte einschränken.


----------



## xrated (8. Februar 2021)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das ein Großteil derer Mitglieder die sich nicht für MTB interessieren, auch dem Gesetzesvorschlag zustimmen würden und der DAV dann zwischen 2 Fronten steht und die Wanderer überwiegen in der Masse wahrscheinlich um ein vielfaches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KäptnFR (8. Februar 2021)

_6. "Der DAV ist nur ein Wanderverein!"_​_Falsch! Der Deutsche Alpenverein ist der größte Bergsportverein der Welt und ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband. Mountainbiken gehört zu seinen "Kernsportarten". Das heißt, der DAV engagiert sich dafür durch Ausbildung, Angebote und Sportentwicklung. 45% der Mitglieder fahren Mountainbike und viele Sektionen bieten ein umfassendes Mountainbike-Programm oder eigene Gruppen an._
<Quelle>


----------



## conathanjumpman (8. Februar 2021)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> _6. "Der DAV ist nur ein Wanderverein!"_​_Falsch! Der Deutsche Alpenverein ist der größte Bergsportverein der Welt und ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband. Mountainbiken gehört zu seinen "Kernsportarten". Das heißt, der DAV engagiert sich dafür durch Ausbildung, Angebote und Sportentwicklung. 45% der Mitglieder fahren Mountainbike und viele Sektionen bieten ein umfassendes Mountainbike-Programm oder eigene Gruppen an._
> <Quelle>



Der Inhalt der Website in deiner verlinkten Quelle wäre ja echt schön, wenn der DAV das auch wirklich so sehen würde. Allerdings steht folgender Satz ja im völligen Gegenteil zu der Argumentation des DAV im Zuge der aktuellen Diskussion im die Verwaltungsvorschrift, so dass man damit als Stellvertreter die gesamten Punkte ja (leider!) nicht mehr ernst nehmen kann?

"3. "Schmale Wege sind nichts für Mountainbikes!"​Falsch! Mit guter Technik lassen sich heute fast alle Wege befahren. Wenn aber viele Mountainbikerinnen oder Wanderer unterwegs sind, kann es zu Problemen kommen. Deshalb gibt es in jedem Bundesland spezifische Regelungen, wo Biken erlaubt ist. *Der DAV spricht sich gegen eine Mindestbreite aus.*"


Ich finds jedenfalls super, dass du austreten willst (mMn sind die Sektionen München/Oberland eh nur noch zu 95% Reisebüro und Organisatoren für Klettenhallen(-kurse)). Ein guter Freund von mir ist auch grad ausgetreten, ich werds mir bis Ende September auch überlegen (und mich derweil nach einem gleichwertigen Versicherungsschutz für Bergunfälle umschauen, DIMB Plus Mitglied bin ich jetzt, und bzgl Klettern ist die IG Klettern deutlich sympathischer als der DAV). Ansonsten wäre der einzige Grund, noch Mitglied zu bleiben, wirklich leider die vergünstigten Preise für die Kletterhalle (was aber aktuell ja leider eh entfällt).


----------



## dopero (8. Februar 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Bis auf die "objektiven Kriterien" hört sich der Vorschlag vom DAV aber dennoch vernünftig an.


Für mich ist der Vorschlag insgesamt eher dumm. Oder glaubt man beim DAV wirklich, dass diese objektiven Kriterien dann für alle Zeiten nur auf Fahrrad Fahrende angewendet werden und nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit auch auf andere Betätigungsarten erweitert werden? Ich sehen das nur als den Anfang, der dazu dient, einen Präzedenzfall für mögliche Sperrungen aller Betätigungsarten aus "objektiven Kriterien" zu schaffen.

Einzig nötige Antwort in Bayern auf die Themenlage sollte sein: Das Vorhaben ist gegen die Verfassung.


----------



## franzam (8. Februar 2021)

Wenn man sieht was so alles per pedes in den Alpen ( vor allem in Nähe von Aufstiegshilfen)unterwegs ist, dann wäre oft ein objektives Kriterium der Wegeeignung auch für das Fußvolk notwendig....


----------



## Lothar2 (8. Februar 2021)

Mal ganz ehrlich, was bedeutet eigentlich "objektiv"? Breite allein macht einen Weg doch objektiv nicht ungeeignet. Auch ein breiter Weg kann zu bestimmten Tageszeiten, oder bestimmten Wetterlagen, oder, oder, oder, objektiv ungeeignet sein.
 Objektive Auswahl mag im Strassenverkehr gehen, wo man eine Strasse halt für LKW sperrt, weil für ihn einfach kein durchkommen ist, oder die Traglast nicht passt.
 Aber mit dem Rad? Selbst Wege, welche für Wanderer gefährlich/beschwerlich sind, können mit so manchem MTB sicherer befahren werden als vom Fussgänger begangen.
 "Objektiv" fallen mir eigentlich nur zeitliche Beschränkungen fürs Rad ein. Wenn man z.Bsp. weiss das Mai-Oktober, Samstag/Sonntag von 10-18Uhr Menschenmassen einen bestimmten Weg zu Fuss begehen, dann kann man da durchaus mal an eine Sperre denken. Aber bitte dann auch nur für diese Zeiträume und nicht generell.


----------



## McDreck (8. Februar 2021)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> was bedeutet eigentlich "objektiv"?


Wenn man den Verfassern dieser Verwaltungsvorschrift böse Kompetenz unterstellt, haben die schon eine Vorstellung davon, was "objektive" Eignung ausmacht und was nicht. Jetzt kann man sich fragen, ob die von allen Kompetenzen dieser Welt ausgerechnet eine böse aufbringen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trittmeinsohn (9. Februar 2021)

conathanjumpman schrieb:


> Ich finds jedenfalls super, dass du austreten willst (mMn sind die Sektionen München/Oberland eh nur noch zu 95% Reisebüro und Organisatoren für Klettenhallen(-kurse)). Ein guter Freund von mir ist auch grad ausgetreten, ich werds mir bis Ende September auch überlegen (und mich derweil nach einem gleichwertigen Versicherungsschutz für Bergunfälle umschauen, DIMB Plus Mitglied bin ich jetzt, und bzgl Klettern ist die IG Klettern deutlich sympathischer als der DAV). Ansonsten wäre der einzige Grund, noch Mitglied zu bleiben, wirklich leider die vergünstigten Preise für die Kletterhalle (was aber aktuell ja leider eh entfällt).


Du weisst schon, dass der Dr. Treibel (langjähriger Vorsitzender der Sektion Oberland) sehr viel mit dem MTB unterwegs war? Und das nicht auf Forstwegen. 
Der DAV und seine Sektionen sind ein Verein, der davon lebt, dass man sich einbringt. Wenn ihr nur Leistungen wie beim ADAC bucht, dann . Wieviel Einfluss die MTB-Gruppen im Verein haben hängt halt auch davon ab, wieviele Leute sich einbringen.


----------



## Felger (9. Februar 2021)

Der Kopf des Vereins (nicht Sektion) muss ja trotzdem passen. Man wird ja nicht wie bei Amifilmen auf 3 Wochen zum Vorstand des Vereins und krempelt alles um 

Der Austritt mit dem Verweis auf die Rechtslage finde ich trotzdem gut


----------



## Rajesh (9. Februar 2021)

Man könnte sowas wie bei den Skipisten einführen,  blau, rot , schwarz

Moment gibt es nicht sowas schon?
Nennt sich, glaube ich, Single-Trail-Skala.


----------



## ciao heiko (9. Februar 2021)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, was bedeutet eigentlich "objektiv"? Breite allein macht einen Weg doch objektiv nicht ungeeignet. Auch ein breiter Weg kann zu bestimmten Tageszeiten, oder bestimmten Wetterlagen, oder, oder, oder, objektiv ungeeignet sein.


Noch 2015 wurde vom DAV im Positionspapier MTB vertreten:
„_Ausschlaggebend ist eine Reihe von Faktoren, wie etwa die Beschaffenheit des Untergrunds, die Stärke der Frequentierung durch andere Naturnutzer *zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt und auch das fahrtechnische Können*“._ „_Der DAV strebt eine Gleichberechtigung auch auf Wanderwegen/Pfaden an“._
DAV Positionspapier MTB

Das wurde auch so von der ARGE Bergbauern akzeptiert.
_Grundsätzlich darf auf jedem Privatweg radelt werden. Wird dieser gesperrt, kann der Radler verlangen, dass der Weg wieder aufgemacht wird. Geradelt werden darf in Bayern jeder Weg, der dafür „geeignet“ ist. *Nach derzeitiger Rechtsauffassung bestimmt dies vor allem das Können des jeweiligen Fahrers.*_
Protokoll

Diese Sichtweise hat sich im Rechtshandbuch des DAV 2018 geändert. Unter Randnummer 423 
_In Bayern gilt der Grundsatz, dass nicht gesperrte Wege mit dem Mountain-Bike befahren werden dürfen. Nach Art. 27 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG können alle Teile der freien Natur von jedermann unentgeltlich betreten werden. Sperrungen durch Grundeigentümer und sonstige Berechtige sind zulässig, soweit die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen hierfür vorliegen. Nach Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG darf jedermann auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dazu eignen, mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft fahren. Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang. *Ob ein Weg geeignet ist, bestimmt sich nach objektiven Maßstäben, nicht nach dem subjektiven Eindruck oder nach dem persönlichen Können; die gegenteilige Auffassung im AV-Jahrbuch 2017 S. 128 ist daher nicht haltbar.*296 Im Übrigen wird auf Rn 43 verwiesen._
DAV Rechtshandbuch 

Das wurde vom DAV dann bei den Pilotprojekten vertreten:
Präsentation DAV 18.11.19 runder Tisch in Sonthofen "_Wege müssen in zweierlei Hinsicht. objektiv geeignet sein. *Es kommt nicht auf das Können des Radfahrers an.*_

Und auch im aktuellen DAV Leitfaden Haftung und Recht MTB
Unter *4.3.2 wieder die objektiven Kriterien mit weiteren Konkretisierungen und auch ein Verweis auf die Ausführungen von  in der VwV.*
DAV Leitfaden Haftung und Recht MTB

Durch die Änderung der Rechtsmeinung, dass nicht mehr der Radfahrer zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt entscheidet, ob er einen Weg fährt oder nicht, wurde die Türe geöffnet, dass jetzt Dritte pauschal über den durchschnittlichen Zustand der Wege entscheiden.


----------



## ufp (9. Februar 2021)

Also ich interpretiere die Ansicht und Meinung des deutschen Alpen (und mehrheitlich Wander) Verein so:
*Ob *ein Wander Weg *auch* für Mountainbiker geeignet ist, bestimmt sich dadurch, dass, wenn ein Wanderer sich *gestört *_fühlt_, er für Mountainbikefahrten eben _*nicht geeignet*_ ist.

Unter gestört fallen:

man hört die MTB
man sieht die MTB
man muß oder 
müßte ausweichen


----------



## maddn11 (9. Februar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> ....ein Wanderer sich *gestört *_fühlt_, er für Mountainbikefahrten eben nicht geeignet....



Jetzt wird aber schon echt Stimmungsmache betrieben, oder hab ich das mit dem Fühlen irgendwo überlesen?


----------



## Trittmeinsohn (9. Februar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Also ich interpretiere die Ansicht und Meinung des deutschen Alpen (und mehrheitlich Wander) Verein so:


Das ist Unsinn. In den Münchener Sektionen ist Wandern was für Familien und Senioren. Wenn du da ernst genommen werden willst, dann stehen in deinem Tourenbericht schwere Skitouren, Hochtouren oder Kletterfahrten oder Sportklettern im Leistungsbereich. Die Sprüche, die ich dort über Nur-Wanderer gehört habe, gebe ich hier besser nicht wieder. Nicht ganz zu Unrecht kommt immer wieder Unmut über den Leistungsdruck auf. 

Der Punkt ist halt auch der: Der Verein ist inzwischen sehr groß, da sind natürlich auch Berg-Profis dabei (Bergführer, Bergretter, Geografen, Landespfleger, Touristiker etc.), die sich einbringen. Wenn man da mit einer Kundenhaltung rangeht, dann wird man auch nur als Kunde wahrgenommen. Wer politisch wahrgenommen werden will, muss zeigen, dass er  (i) alpinistisch was drauf hat,  (ii) eine fundierte Position vertritt und (iii) bereit ist, sich einzubringen. Kann es sein, dass der Sport-MTBiker halt doch eher als Einzelgänger unterwegs ist und einen Bogen um Vereine bzw. um die anstrengende Vereinsarbeit macht?


----------



## maddn11 (9. Februar 2021)

Vergesst bitte auch mal nicht, dass der DAV den Unterhalt für sehr viele der Bergwege (ca. 30.000km) bestreitet und ohne ihn das Wegenetz in der Form nicht vorhanden wäre. Das kostet viel Arbeit und Geld (jährlich ca. 1.000.000€, ca. 50.000 ehrenamtliche Stunden). Ich habe noch keinen offiziellen Fingerzeig des DAV auf die Biker gesehen, dass die die von ihm angelegten Wege zerstören, somit kann er nicht so bikerfeindlich sein, wie manche das hier darstellen.

Hierzu ein paar Infos:








						Wanderwege und Bergsteige – eine Aufgabe der Alpenvereine
					

Das Hütten- und Wegenetz der Alpenvereine ist nicht nur die tragende Säule des Bergsports und des Sommertourismus in den Alpen, sondern auch die effektivste Besucherlenkung. Gut erhaltene und markierte Wege erhöhen die Sicherheit der Bergsteiger und verringern die Zahl von Bergrettungseinsätzen...




					www.alpenverein.de
				




Ihr könnt euch gerne auch mal an die Wegereferenten/Wegwarte eurer Sektion wenden und euch bei der Pflege der Wege mit einbringen. Vielleicht würden die Wege dann ja auch MTB-freundlicher und die Biker würden sich mehr etablieren?
Mich stört bei vielen Beiträgen die Konsummentalität: Rechte für etwas einfordern, was andere erschaffen oder pflegen. Und dann sollen auch noch die Anderen ihre (die mit der Konsummentalität) Rechte vertreten.


----------



## Rajesh (9. Februar 2021)

Ich hab heute den Weg vor meinem Haus von Schnee befreit. Darf ich jetzt bestimmen, wer da lang gehen darf?


----------



## ufp (9. Februar 2021)

Trittmeinsohn schrieb:


> Das ist Unsinn.


Wäre dem so, dann hätte der DAV seine Meinung bzw Stellungnahme(n?) nicht geändert.
Entweder macht dies der Vorstand, die Rechtsberater, aus eigenem Antrieb, Ansinnen etc, und bzw oder auch auf Druck seiner Mitglieder; die sich eben gestört fühlen oder könnten.



Trittmeinsohn schrieb:


> In den Münchener Sektionen ist Wandern was für Familien und Senioren. Wenn du da ernst genommen werden willst, dann stehen in deinem Tourenbericht schwere Skitouren, Hochtouren oder Kletterfahrten oder Sportklettern im Leistungsbereich.


Die (schwere Skitouren, Hochtouren oder Kletterfahrten oder Sportklettern) haben aber mit der "Konkretisierung" bzw Auslegung der bayrischen Verfassung nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (9. Februar 2021)

Das Schreiben vom DAV ist kurz aber wenigstens klar verständlich, während das von der DIMB ein einziger unübersichtlicher Kauderwelsch ist, den nur ein Anwalt geschrieben haben kann.
Wo steht im schreiben der DIMB eigentlich was zu den Wegkriterien?


			https://www.dimb.de/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/Stellungnahme-Vollzugsbekanntmachung_Erholung-in-freier-Natur_20-09-24.pdf
		



			https://www.alpenverein.de/chameleon/public/0564d691-662d-994d-1d9e-a032586ee520/200925-Vollzugshinweise-Erholung_Stellungnahme-DAV-final_31929.pdf


----------



## Trittmeinsohn (9. Februar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Wäre dem so, dann hätte der DAV seine Meinung bzw Stellungnahme(n?) nicht geändert.
> Entweder macht dies der Vorstand, die Rechtsberater, aus eigenem Antrieb, Ansinnen etc, und bzw oder auch auf Druck seiner Mitglieder; die sich eben gestört fühlen oder könnten.
> 
> 
> Die (schwere Skitouren, Hochtouren oder Kletterfahrten oder Sportklettern) haben aber mit der "Konkretisierung" bzw Auslegung der bayrischen Verfassung nicht viel zu tun.


Warum schreibst du dann was von "Wanderern"? Es geht darum, dass dein Bild, wie der Verein intern funktioniert sehr wenig mit dem zu tun hat, was du schreibst. Zudem habe ich den Eindruck, dass du die Stellungnahme des DAV gar nicht gelesen hast.


----------



## homerjay (9. Februar 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Das Schreiben vom DAV ist kurz aber wenigstens klar verständlich, während das von der DIMB ein einziger unübersichtlicher Kauderwelsch ist, den nur ein Anwalt geschrieben haben kann.
> Wo steht im schreiben der DIMB eigentlich was zu den Wegkriterien?
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, die Stellungnahme der DIMB hat kein Anwalt geschrieben. Die willkürliche Aneinanderreihung von Zitaten, teilweise ohne Fundstelle ist nicht nur fachlich falsch, sondern auch auch kontraproduktiv. Wie will ich was erreichen, wenn keiner versteht, was ich ich sagen will?


----------



## Trittmeinsohn (9. Februar 2021)

Rajesh schrieb:


> Ich hab heute den Weg vor meinem Haus von Schnee befreit. Darf ich jetzt bestimmen, wer da lang gehen darf?


Der DAV schreibt in der Stellungnahme: "Erosion ist in erster Linie ein Problem, das durch Wasser und Oberflächenabfluss entsteht und durch entsprechendes Gefälle und menschli- che (aber auch tierische) Nutzung verstärkt werden kann. Diese Gefährdung nur auf die Wegenutzung durch Mountainbikes einzuschränken, lehnen wir ab."
Kannst du bitte Deine Frage konkretisieren?


----------



## Aldar (9. Februar 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Wie will ich was erreichen, wenn keiner versteht, was ich ich sagen will?


Das Schreiben war aber ans Ministerium gerichtet und dort sitzen Leute die sowas können MÜSSEN weil die das GELERNT haben


----------



## Trittmeinsohn (9. Februar 2021)

Aldar schrieb:


> Das Schreiben war aber ans Ministerium gerichtet und dort sitzen Leute die sowas können MÜSSEN weil die das GELERNT haben


Stimmt schon. Man merkt bei der DIMB aber leider auch, dass da keine Profis in Sachen Raumordnung oder Naturschutzfragen unterwegs sind. Beim DAV gehören ja gerade die Themen Naturschutz und Erschließung (bzw. Raumordnung in erschlossenen Regionen) zu den Haupthandlungsfeldern. Hier könnte ein fachlicher Austausch zwischen den Vereinen schon hilfreich sein.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Februar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> und bzw oder auch auf Druck seiner Mitglieder; die sich eben gestört fühlen oder könnten.


In beiden Vereinen mit D, um die es hier geht spielt die Meinung der Mitglieder eher eine untergeordnete Rolle.


xrated schrieb:


> eigentlich was zu den Wegkriterien?


Zum Glück nicht; genau der Versuch, solche "objektiv" festzulegen ist ja das Problem. Da hat die DIMB einfach recht und ich hoffe sie bleibt auch dabei.
Für faule Kompromisse ist der DAV zuständig.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Februar 2021)

Trittmeinsohn schrieb:


> Man merkt bei der DIMB aber leider auch, dass da keine Profis in Sachen Raumordnung oder Naturschutzfragen unterwegs sind.


Das stimmt in diesem Fall definitiv nicht.


----------



## Trittmeinsohn (9. Februar 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das stimmt in diesem Fall definitiv nicht.


Kann sein, aber das kommt nicht rüber. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass man nur verlieren kann, wenn man getrennt versucht, die bayer. Staatsregierung zu Änderungen zu bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (9. Februar 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Zum Glück nicht; genau der Versuch, solche "objektiv" festzulegen ist ja das Problem. Da hat die DIMB einfach recht und ich hoffe sie bleibt auch dabei.
> Für faule Kompromisse ist der DAV zuständig.



Das könnte man aber auch so aufnehmen das wenn man sich nicht dazu äußert, dass man die Gegebenheiten stillschweigend aktzeptiert. Das kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen.


----------



## Trittmeinsohn (9. Februar 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> In beiden Vereinen mit D, um die es hier geht spielt die Meinung der Mitglieder eher eine untergeordnete Rolle.
> 
> Zum Glück nicht; genau der Versuch, solche "objektiv" festzulegen ist ja das Problem. Da hat die DIMB einfach recht und ich hoffe sie bleibt auch dabei.
> Für faule Kompromisse ist der DAV zuständig.


Das sehe ich anders. Der DAV schreibt:
"Es ist zu begrüßen, dass die Wegebreite allein keine Eignungsvorausset- zung darstellt und der Fokus weg von einer Eignung auf Basis subjektiven (Fahr)Könnens hin zu einer objektiven Eignung des Weges gelegt wird. Es stellt sich jedoch die Frage, wer diese objektive Einschätzung zum Weg abgeben soll, da dies einerseits Kenntnis des kom- pletten Weges und der aktuellen und regelmäßigen Bedingungen (wie aufgeführt) voraus- setzt. Die Passage lässt einige Punkte offen, die aus Sicht des Betrachters durchaus variieren können. Dazu gehört z.B. die fehlende Präzisierung der Kriterien (ab welcher Frequentie- rung ist ein Weg nicht mehr geeignet?). Es könnte nun also angenommen werden, dass eine objektive Beurteilung nur durch eine subjektive Einschätzung (mehrerer?) Personen zustande kommen kann, was widersprüchlich aufgefasst werden kann. ..."
Mit anderen Worten: Der DAV schreibt, wie du ja auch, dass das mit dem "objektiv" fast nicht zu lösen ist. 

Ich verstehe auch nicht, was du am Lösungsvorschlag mit runden Tischen in solchen Fragen problematisch findest oder an dem Ansatz "Aussagen zur Frequentierung auf Basis von Fakten zu treffen und Verbote auf Stoßzeiten zu reduzieren." Was ist hier nach deiner Meinung ein fauler Kompromiss?


----------



## homerjay (9. Februar 2021)

Aldar schrieb:


> Das Schreiben war aber ans Ministerium gerichtet und dort sitzen Leute die sowas können MÜSSEN weil die das GELERNT haben


Ich hab das auch gelernt und ich bin auch nach wie vor der Meinung, daß auch fachbezogene Schreiben strukturiert und focusiert sein sollten, was auf die Stellungnahme nur bedingt zutrifft.

Zum "geeigneten Weg": Die Beurteilung der Geeignetheit anhand objektiver Kriterien wurde doch auch in einem Gerichtsurteil postuliert, oder habe ich das falsch im Kopf?
Ich kann auch die Bemühungen durchaus nachvollziehen, hier objektive Kriterien aufzustellen. Die Auflistung teils ungeeigneter objektiver Kriterien in der Vollzugsverordnung führt allerdings dazu, das eigentlich sämtliche Trails als ungeeignet angesehen werden könnten. Die jetzt auch noch den Grundbesitzern eingeräumte Möglichkeit, Wege einfach zu sperren, ist letztlich gänzlich inakzeptabel, weil Dadurch den Grundbesitzern die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, ihre subjektive Einschätzung zum Maßstab zu machen.


----------



## ciao heiko (9. Februar 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Das Schreiben vom DAV ist kurz aber wenigstens klar verständlich, während das von der DIMB ein einziger unübersichtlicher Kauderwelsch ist, den nur ein Anwalt geschrieben haben kann.


Wir haben unser kurze und verständliche Stellungnahme schon an den Arbeitskreis "Wegeignung" am 25.10.19 gesendet. Dort sind wir auf 6 Seiten auf die Wegekriterien eingegangen. In unserer Stellungnahme zur VwV haben wir auf diese ursprüngliche Stellungnahme verwiesen und diese mitgesendet.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Februar 2021)

Trittmeinsohn schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht, was du am Lösungsvorschlag mit runden Tischen in solchen Fragen problematisch findest oder an dem Ansatz "Aussagen zur Frequentierung auf Basis von Fakten zu treffen und Verbote auf Stoßzeiten zu reduzieren." Was ist hier nach deiner Meinung ein fauler Kompromiss?


1. Runde Tische dienen dazu, den Radfahrern ihr Betretungsrecht abzuschwatzen. Es geht doch schon damit los, sich zu überlegen wer denn die Radfahrer da vertreten soll? Weder DAV noch die DIMB sind dazu legitimiert.
2. Die DIMB lehnt die Festlegung objektiver Kriterien ab, der DAV hätte gern objektive Kriterien, möchte aber darüber reden welche sich eignen und wer die definiert. Für einen "faulen" Kompromiss kommt also nur der DAV in Frage.


----------



## ciao heiko (9. Februar 2021)

Die Sache mit den objektiven Kriterien ist doch so. Sie sind im Zeitpunkt der konkreten Nutzung zu sehen:

- Sind viele Fußgänger unterwegs, dann muss ich ggf. anhalten oder ein Stück schieben, wenn es nicht anders geht. Aber dann bin ich rechtlich Fußgänger und darf dort auch unterwegs sein.

- Ist ein Weg so steil, dass ich nicht jederzeit gefahrlos im Sichtbereich anhalten kann, dann sollte ich auch besser schieben. Denn es könnte ja ein Fußgänger um die Ecke kommen und dann muss ich anhalten können.

Wenn ich mich dabei verschätze und es passiert etwas, dann muss ich mir mein Verhalten in diesem Zeitpunkt natürlich vorwerfen lassen. Das wird dann nachträglich beurteilt, ob ich richtig gehandelt habe. Denn ich muss natur- und sozialverträglich unterwegs sein.

Aber Kriterien von vorne herein zu definieren, wann Wege "durchschnittlich" nicht geeignet sind und damit Verbote zu begründen, würde die Handlungsfreiheit massiv einschränken. Deshalb war die ursprüngliche Ansicht, dass es im Ermessen und am Können des Radfahrers liegt, ob er für sich selbst einen Weg für geeignet hält, richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trittmeinsohn (9. Februar 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> 1. Runde Tische dienen dazu, den Radfahrern ihr Betretungsrecht abzuschwatzen. Es geht doch schon damit los, sich zu überlegen wer denn die Radfahrer da vertreten soll? Weder DAV noch die DIMB sind dazu legitimiert.
> 2. Die DIMB lehnt die Festlegung objektiver Kriterien ab, der DAV hätte gern objektive Kriterien, möchte aber darüber reden welche sich eignen und wer die definiert. Für einen "faulen" Kompromiss kommt also nur der DAV in Frage.


zu 1. das ist bei runden Tischen immer das Problem. Aber es ist halt auch so, dass man mit Konflikten miteinander sprechen muss. 
zu 2. Man kann diese Position vertreten. Man kann mit der Faust auf den Tisch hauen und auf seinem Recht beharren. Nur sind wir da bei Punkt 1. Wer nicht mitredet entscheidet am Ende dann auch nicht mit. 

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es halt nunmal so: in den späten 80/ frühen 90ern war ich so ziemlich alleine unterwegs mit dem Rad im Gebirg (ich habe einen Teil meiner Kindheit in fußläufiger Entfernung einer Seilbahnstation verbracht). Da war kein Konfliktpotential. Wenn ich dort heute unterwegs bin, dann weiss ich (als ehemaliger Einheimischer) dass ich da in der Hauptsaison an schönen Tagen zwischen 1000 und 1600 nicht fahren brauche. Es gibt auch Wege, die sind so voll mit Radfahrern, dass ich da nicht zu Fuß hin würde. Inzwischen gibt es auch Ecken, da würde ich an einem schönen Tag in der Hauptsaison weder zu Fuß noch mit dem Rad hin, weil das einfach bumsvoll ist. 
Fakt ist nunmal, dass die Berge immer voller werden. Das liegt in den bayer. Alpen (wenn mal nicht Corona ist) am massiven Zuzug im Raum München und im Voralpenland. Da ist kein Ende in Sicht. Der Druck, die Touristen zu lenken und eine allgemeinverträgliche Lösung zu finden wird also immer weiter steigen. Man kann sich dem verweigern oder mitgestalten.


----------



## GlobeT (9. Februar 2021)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Hatte ich an anderer Stelle bereits versucht, da kam dann von Benjamin Trotter aka @GlobeT zwar erfreulicherweise eine Rückmeldung, aber nur der Gestalt dass noch eine Rückmeldung kommt, die aber bis heute leider nicht kam
> Deshalb hab ich meine ~15 Jahre DAV Mitgliedschaft nun erstmal gekündigt wie folgt:
> 
> _Hallo zusammen,
> ...


Servus @KäptnFR ,
ich hab meine ausstehende Antwort nicht vergessen, die ich dir schulde 
Musst nur entschuldigen, dass ich im Moment recht viele Anfragen habe und in meiner Freizeit im Moment mal gerne ein anderes Thema höre bzw. schreibe.
Sonst können wir gern auch telefonieren, so wie es einige Mitglieder der Münchner Sektion die letzten Wochen mit mir gemacht haben.
Viele Grüße
Benni


----------



## GlobeT (9. Februar 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Sind das die beiden, die an der Festlegung objektiver Kriterien für die Wegeignung festhalten?
> Dann liegt es doch an denen.


Um deine Frage zu beantworten, ne der Nico und ich sind da definitiv nicht die Leute, die dran festhalten bzw. die das vorgeschlagen haben.
Das war die Kommission Recht


----------



## GlobeT (9. Februar 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> An wen hast Du geschrieben?
> Ich habe bereits wegen des "Leitfadens Haftung und Recht Mountainbike"
> versucht mit einem Verantwortlichen des DAV in Kontakt zu kommen; ich habe nicht einemal eine Vertröstungsmail bekommen...


Ich glaub deine Mail hab ich bekommen (kann den Namen nur vermuten, und werde ihn hier nicht posten), hab auch geantwortet, aber eine Unzustellbar Meldung bekommen.


----------



## sebhunter (9. Februar 2021)

Trittmeinsohn schrieb:


> Fakt ist nunmal, dass die Berge immer voller werden. Das liegt in den bayer. Alpen (wenn mal nicht Corona ist) am massiven Zuzug im Raum München und im Voralpenland. Da ist kein Ende in Sicht. Der Druck, die Touristen zu lenken und eine allgemeinverträgliche Lösung zu finden wird also immer weiter steigen. Man kann sich dem verweigern oder mitgestalten.


Das ist unumstritten Fakt👍 
Wieso aber hier nur die bösen MTBler Teil des Problems, das man durch Wegesperrung für diese beseitigen will, sein sollen ist imho nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## ufp (9. Februar 2021)

Trittmeinsohn schrieb:


> Warum schreibst du dann was von "Wanderern"?


Um was geht es dann bzw dir?
Es geht um die Wege, Wanderwege, Trails. Eventuell auch noch um Steige.

Die Konflikte beziehen sich nunmal zwischen Wanderern (Familienausflüglern, Spaziergeher, Bergsteiger) und Mountainbiker.
Aber nicht mit Kletterern, Sportkletterern oder Hallenkletterern. Oder doch?



Trittmeinsohn schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass dein Bild, wie der Verein intern funktioniert sehr wenig mit dem zu tun hat, was du schreibst.


Es ist sicher sehr interessant, wie es intern im Verein zugeht.
Aber auch und noch viel mehr, wie er nach Außen auftritt, bzw eben, welche Stellungnahme(n) er abgibt.

Und die ist, da wirst du mir wohl Recht geben, nicht gerade sehr Mountainbike freundlich oder nicht in dem Sinne, was wir uns wünschen würden.
Oder nicht?



Trittmeinsohn schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich den Eindruck, dass du die Stellungnahme des DAV gar nicht gelesen hast.


Nicht nur einmal.
Heiko hat sie bzw die *verschiedenen *Versionen, sogar noch *extra *hervorgehoben.


----------



## sebhunter (9. Februar 2021)

Trittmeinsohn schrieb:


> Der DAV schreibt:
> "Es ist zu begrüßen, dass die Wegebreite allein keine Eignungsvorausset- zung darstellt und der Fokus weg von einer Eignung auf Basis subjektiven (Fahr)Könnens hin zu einer objektiven Eignung des Weges gelegt wird.


Das ist aber imho der Kern der "problematischen" Aussage des DAV. Der DAV will auch weg von der subjektiven hin zu einer objektiven Eignung der Wege. Und hier auch wieder nur für MTBs.
Bei Wanderwegen würde der DAV wohl nie auf diese Idee kommen. Da wird max. ein Warnschild aufgestellt, daß dieser Weg "nicht mit FlipFlops begangen werden soll......"


Trittmeinsohn schrieb:


> Es stellt sich jedoch die Frage, wer diese objektive Einschätzung zum Weg abgeben soll, da dies einerseits Kenntnis des kom- pletten Weges und der aktuellen und regelmäßigen Bedingungen (wie aufgeführt) voraus- setzt. Die Passage lässt einige Punkte offen, die aus Sicht des Betrachters durchaus variieren können. Dazu gehört z.B. die fehlende Präzisierung der Kriterien (ab welcher Frequentie- rung ist ein Weg nicht mehr geeignet?). Es könnte nun also angenommen werden, dass eine objektive Beurteilung nur durch eine subjektive Einschätzung (mehrerer?) Personen zustande kommen kann, was widersprüchlich aufgefasst werden kann. ..."
> Mit anderen Worten: Der DAV schreibt, wie du ja auch, dass das mit dem "objektiv" fast nicht zu lösen ist.


...und mit dieser einschränkenden Erläuterung sagt der DAV mit anderen Worten: "Wenn es gelänge von Seiten irgendeiner Behörde o.ä. hier konkrete Kriterien zur objektiven Wegeeignung für MTBs aufzustellen, könnte der DAV diesen Passagen zustimmen"

Wie kommt das wohl beim Ministerium an? Die denken sich dann: "Na super, dann schaffen wir halt im Zweifel eine Behörde/Abteilung die diese Kriterien aufstellt. Und der Kaas is bissn!"


----------



## mw.dd (9. Februar 2021)

Trittmeinsohn schrieb:


> Man kann sich dem verweigern oder mitgestalten.


Eine weder gesetz- noch verfassungskonforme VwV wird auch dann nicht gesetz- und verfassungskonform, wenn sich diverse Interessenvertreter darauf einigen so zu tun als wäre sie es.


----------



## Trittmeinsohn (9. Februar 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Eine weder gesetz- noch verfassungskonforme VwV wird auch dann nicht gesetz- und verfassungskonform, wenn sich diverse Interessenvertreter darauf einigen so zu tun als wäre sie es.


Ist schon richtig. Wenn ich böse wäre hätte ich gesagt, der Entwurf ist typisch FW. Bin ich aber nicht. Es ist halt auch damit zu rechnen, dass sich Gesetze im Landtag verändern lassen.  Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das Thema für die FW (noch) nicht so ganz im Vordergrund steht. Sollte es eines Tages schwarz-grün geben, dann wird es echt duster. Der Druck etwas zu ändern ist da und der wird weiter zunehmen.


----------



## Trittmeinsohn (9. Februar 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> ...und mit dieser einschränkenden Erläuterung sagt der DAV mit anderen Worten: "Wenn es gelänge von Seiten irgendeiner Behörde o.ä. hier konkrete Kriterien zur objektiven Wegeeignung für MTBs aufzustellen, könnte der DAV diesen Passagen zustimmen"
> 
> Wie kommt das wohl beim Ministerium an? Die denken sich dann: "Na super, dann schaffen wir halt im Zweifel eine Behörde/Abteilung die diese Kriterien aufstellt. Und der Kaas is bissn!"


den Abschnitt lese ich ganz anders. Da war anscheinend ein Ansatz angedacht, wie es ähnlich beim Klettern bzw. beim Skibergsteigen (Skitour ... natürlich auf Tour) der Fall ist. Letztlich ist das egal.
Dem Ministerium ist auch der Einwand (wie anscheinend die meisten anderen auch, egal von wem die kamen) am Allerwertesten vorbeigegangen. Für mich sieht das ganz einfach wie eine hemdsärmlige FW-Aktion aus, ganz nach dem Motto: Da müssen wir einfach mal schaun, wer aufheult.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (9. Februar 2021)

Trittmeinsohn schrieb:


> Wenn ich dort heute unterwegs bin, dann weiss ich (als ehemaliger Einheimischer) dass ich da in der Hauptsaison an schönen Tagen zwischen 1000 und 1600 nicht fahren brauche. Es gibt auch Wege, die sind so voll mit Radfahrern, dass ich da nicht zu Fuß hin würde. Inzwischen gibt es auch Ecken, da würde ich an einem schönen Tag in der Hauptsaison weder zu Fuß noch mit dem Rad hin, weil das einfach bumsvoll ist.



Und siehe da, es braucht niemanden der Kriterien festlegt, das System ist selbstregulierend.


----------



## Trittmeinsohn (9. Februar 2021)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Und siehe da, es braucht niemanden der Kriterien festlegt, das System ist selbstregulierend.


Denke ich (für die meisten Gebiete) ja auch.
Jetzt muss ich doch deutlich werden. Unsere Diskussion hier geht aber am eigentlichen Punkt vorbei. Für mich sieht das ganz einfach danach aus, dass ein FW-Ministerium Klientelpolitik (Bergbauern und Grundbesitzer vor Ort und vielleicht den einen oder anderen Seilbahnbetreiber) betrieben hat und sich noch nicht einmal die Mühe gemacht hat, den Eindruck zu erwecken, man hätte da andere Interessengruppen ernsthaft mit einbezogen.
Wenn wir jetzt hier diskutieren, wer da von DAV oder DIMB was besser gemacht hat, dann sind wir dem  schon auf den Leim gegangen. Ich vermute, es war dem völlig egal, welche Statements die Verbände zuvor abgeben haben. Viel wichtiger ist es dem Ministerium, das Klientel für die nächste Landtagswahl/Kommunalwahl an die FW zu binden.
Deshalb halte ich die Diskussion hier (böser DAV, ungeschickte DIMB) für unsinnig.


----------



## KäptnFR (9. Februar 2021)

Trittmeinsohn schrieb:


> Unsere Diskussion hier geht aber am eigentlichen Punkt vorbei. Für mich sieht das ganz einfach danach aus, dass ein FW-Ministerium Klientelpolitik (Bergbauern und Grundbesitzer vor Ort und vielleicht den einen oder anderen Seilbahnbetreiber) betrieben hat


Exakt.


Trittmeinsohn schrieb:


> Deshalb halte ich die Diskussion hier (böser DAV, ungeschickte DIMB) für unsinnig.


Nein. Der DAV unterstützt doch mit seiner Haltung genau das was Du oben anprangerst. Deshalb ist es hier sehr wohl legitim die (zweifelhafte) Rolle des DAV zu hinterfragen.

Nur wenn wir anfangen die Schuld "bei uns" bzw bei den Erholungssuchenden im allgemeinen zu suchen, oder noch besser uns gegenseitig (CC vs DH vs Enduro vs Ebiker vs Gravelbiker vs Wanderer vs Trailrunner vs Skitourengänger vs Paraglider vs Bergläufer vs ..... ) die Schuld zuzuschieben und uns zu zerfleischen, dann, ja dann sind wir tatsächlich jenen die das vom Zaum gebrochen haben ordentlich


Trittmeinsohn schrieb:


> auf den Leim gegangen


----------



## sebhunter (9. Februar 2021)

Trittmeinsohn schrieb:


> Denke ich (für die meisten Gebiete) ja auch.
> Jetzt muss ich doch deutlich werden. Unsere Diskussion hier geht aber am eigentlichen Punkt vorbei. Für mich sieht das ganz einfach danach aus, dass ein FW-Ministerium Klientelpolitik (Bergbauern und Grundbesitzer vor Ort und vielleicht den einen oder anderen Seilbahnbetreiber) betrieben hat und sich noch nicht einmal die Mühe gemacht hat, den Eindruck zu erwecken, man hätte da andere Interessengruppen ernsthaft mit einbezogen.
> Wenn wir jetzt hier diskutieren, wer da von DAV oder DIMB was besser gemacht hat, dann sind wir dem  schon auf den Leim gegangen. Ich vermute, es war dem völlig egal, welche Statements die Verbände zuvor abgeben haben. Viel wichtiger ist es dem Ministerium, das Klientel für die nächste Landtagswahl/Kommunalwahl an die FW zu binden.
> Deshalb halte ich die Diskussion hier (böser DAV, ungeschickte DIMB) für unsinnig.


...sehe ich anders. Dass das dem Minister wo vorbei geht ist ja schon länger klar, und macht die FW dann halt ggf. nicht wählbarer...Haken dran.

Aber eine Diskussion zum Verhalten der Interessenverbände, in denen ich Mitglied bin, halte ich doch für sehr sinnvoll, da ich auch auf dieser Grundlage entscheiden kann, ob hier meine Interessen angemessen vertreten werden, und ob ich da weiter Mitglied sein will.


----------



## scratch_a (9. Februar 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Das Schreiben vom DAV ist kurz aber wenigstens klar verständlich, während das von der DIMB ein einziger unübersichtlicher Kauderwelsch ist, den nur ein Anwalt geschrieben haben kann.
> Wo steht im schreiben der DIMB eigentlich was zu den Wegkriterien?
> 
> 
> ...





homerjay schrieb:


> Nein, die Stellungnahme der DIMB hat kein Anwalt geschrieben. Die willkürliche Aneinanderreihung von Zitaten, teilweise ohne Fundstelle ist nicht nur fachlich falsch, sondern auch auch kontraproduktiv. Wie will ich was erreichen, wenn keiner versteht, was ich ich sagen will?





Trittmeinsohn schrieb:


> Stimmt schon. Man merkt bei der DIMB aber leider auch, dass da keine Profis in Sachen Raumordnung oder Naturschutzfragen unterwegs sind. Beim DAV gehören ja gerade die Themen Naturschutz und Erschließung (bzw. Raumordnung in erschlossenen Regionen) zu den Haupthandlungsfeldern. Hier könnte ein fachlicher Austausch zwischen den Vereinen schon hilfreich sein.



Habt ihr eure Mithilfe der DIMB mal angeboten? Vielleicht würden sich die sehr freuen, wenn sie fachlich kompetente Unterstützung bekommen könnten? 

Die Meinung von xrated kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Selbst ich als absoluter Laie in Sachen Jura bilde mir ein, die Stellungnahme der DIMB größtenteils verstanden zu haben. Somit sollte das für entsprechend ausgebildete Mitarbeiter im Ministerium erst recht möglich sein. Eine kurze, verständliche Stellungnahme sagt ja nicht unbedingt auch über deren Qualität was aus. Das würde ich nicht unbedingt als Kriterium heran ziehen. Ob hier fachliche Fehler gemacht wurden, kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.

Abgesehen davon @Trittmeinsohn: "Wir hatten auch den Kontakt zum DAV und zum ADFC Bayern gesucht, die ihrerseits auch eine Stellungnahme abgegeben haben." Hier die Quelle
Also gehe ich davon aus, dass schon ein gewisser "fachlicher Austausch" zwischen Vereinen stattgefunden hat?

Es ist halt wie überall...kritisieren ist leicht, es selber (besser) machen schon um einiges schwieriger (da will ich mich selber auch nicht ausnehmen). Von dem her sollten wir dankbar sein, dass sich überhaupt wer diesen ganzen Stress antut. Wenn einer wirklich der Meinung ist, dass er hilfreich sein kann, wäre es doch sehr lobenswert, wenn er die Unterstützung auch anbieten würde. Abgesehen davon soll und muss natürlich berechtige Kritik (egal ob an DIMB, DAV,...) auch ausgesprochen werden dürfen. Wenn diese Kritik sachlich und konstruktiv geäußert wird, profitieren ja auch alle davon.


----------



## homerjay (10. Februar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Mithilfe der DIMB mal angeboten? Vielleicht würden sich die sehr freuen, wenn sie fachlich kompetente Unterstützung bekommen könnten?


Ja, aber das is schon länger her und eine andere Geschichte. Aber ich bin DIMB-Mitglied und auch in einer IG dabei.
Zurück zum Thema: 
Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendeine Aussage aus dem Ministerium, warum die Stellungnahmen der verschiedenen Verbände zwar angefordert, aber gänzlich unberücksichtigt gelassen wurden?


----------



## null-2wo (10. Februar 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendeine Aussage aus dem Ministerium, warum die Stellungnahmen der verschiedenen Verbände zwar angefordert, aber gänzlich unberücksichtigt gelassen wurden?


braucht es doch gar nicht. gibt es denn eine eindeutigere art, anderen die eigene überlegenheit aufs brot zu schmieren?


----------



## ciao heiko (10. Februar 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendeine Aussage aus dem Ministerium, warum die Stellungnahmen der verschiedenen Verbände zwar angefordert, aber gänzlich unberücksichtigt gelassen wurden?


Es wurde bislang lediglich der Eingang des gemeinsamen Briefes bestätigt und dass wir eine Antwort erhalten werden.


----------



## Aldar (10. Februar 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendeine Aussage aus dem Ministerium, warum die Stellungnahmen der verschiedenen Verbände zwar angefordert, aber gänzlich unberücksichtigt gelassen wurden?


Ich kann hier schon mal vorgreifen und dir die Antwort in verkürzter Form geben.

Wir haben eure bedenken zur Kenntnis genommen sind aber anderer Auffassung , sollten sich wider Erwartens Probleme ergeben z.b. mit Gerichten werden wir uns das ganze noch mal anschauen und Tschüss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (10. Februar 2021)

Man kann es drehen wie man will.

Lädt das Ministerium niemanden ein, eine Stellungnahme abzugeben, heißt es, das pöse undemokratische Ministerium ("die Politiker", "die Parteien").

Tun sie es, und antworten die Betroffenen (Dav, Dimb, etc) nicht, heißt es, na wir haben doch...eingeladen...versucht alle ins Boot zu holen...mehr als können wir auch nicht machen.

Dav, Dimb&Co setzen sich dann länger hin, diskutieren, formulieren um, berücksichtigen, niemanden vor den Kopf zu stoßen, bestimmte Wörter nicht zu verwenden etc usw.
Trotzdem kann man es nicht allen Recht machen (Mitgliedern wie Betroffene).

Bei normalen Gesetzten werden, in der Regel, die Betroffenen bzw die Interessensvertretungen eingeladen, das Gesetz zu begutachten und Stellung dazu zu nehmen.
Manchmal fließen Änderungen ein, manchmal auch nicht. So ist eben das (demokratische) Leben.

Es kommt ganz darauf an, wie die *Einstellung *und das Gedankengut des/der Bestimmenden ist (Partei, Minister, Kanzlei, Ministerium) sowie der *Gegen*druck der anderen Klientel bzw Förderer/Unterstützer/Parteispender.

Daher sollten in jeder Partei jemand "eingeschleust" werden, der, unter anderem, auch die Wünsche der Mountainbiker, vertritt  .


----------



## Aldar (10. Februar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Man kann es drehen wie man will.
> 
> Lädt das Ministerium niemanden ein, eine Stellungnahme abzugeben, heißt es, das pöse undemokratische Ministerium ("die Politiker", "die Parteien").
> 
> ...


Üblicherweise werden Stellungnahmen eingeholt um evtl. auf Fehler aus Sicht der betroffenen Aufmerksam zu werden oder Probleme zu benennen die man nicht auf dem Schirm hat bevor sie einem auf die Füße fallen hier war das offensichtlich Egal.


----------



## ufp (10. Februar 2021)

Aldar schrieb:


> Üblicherweise werden Stellungnahmen eingeholt um evtl. auf Fehler aus Sicht der betroffenen Aufmerksam zu werden oder Probleme zu benennen die man nicht auf dem Schirm hat bevor sie einem auf die Füße fallen


Ich kenn das, leider .
Da denkt man sich, man habe alles berücksichtigt, gelesen, sich informiert etc und dann hat man vielleicht doch irgend etwas vergessen . Passiert den Großen bzw Firmen auch immer wieder mal .


----------



## Rajesh (10. Februar 2021)

Trittmeinsohn schrieb:


> Der DAV schreibt in der Stellungnahme: "Erosion ist in erster Linie ein Problem, das durch Wasser und Oberflächenabfluss entsteht und durch entsprechendes Gefälle und menschli- che (aber auch tierische) Nutzung verstärkt werden kann. Diese Gefährdung nur auf die Wegenutzung durch Mountainbikes einzuschränken, lehnen wir ab."
> Kannst du bitte Deine Frage konkretisieren?


Lese den Beitrag zuvor. 



maddn11 schrieb:


> Mich stört bei vielen Beiträgen die Konsummentalität: Rechte für etwas einfordern, was andere erschaffen oder pflegen. Und dann sollen auch noch die Anderen ihre (die mit der Konsummentalität) Rechte vertreten.


----------



## conathanjumpman (10. Februar 2021)

(ich weiß leider nicht ob das schon kam, ist 5 Tage alt)

Da kommt Kritik an dem Rückzug des DAV aus der gemeinsamen Stellungnahme auch von der Bike:









						So wollen DIMB, DAV & Co. eine Verbotswelle abwenden
					

Die neue Verwaltungsvorschrift löste einen Aufschrei unter Bayerns Mountainbikern aus. Nun äußern DIMB und andere Verbände ihre Kritik beim Ministerium, der DAV geht eigene Wege.




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## homerjay (10. Februar 2021)

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich nicht verstehen, warum hier der DAV aus der gemeinsamen Front ausschert, insbesondere auch nicht im Hinblick auf die Pilotprojekte in Bad Tölz und im Allgäu, die bisher nichts gebracht haben und jetzt erst recht zum Scheitern verurteilt sind. 

Ich überlege mir ernsthaft, nach über 30 Jahren meine Familienmitgliedschaft im DAV zu kündigen, zumal noch nicht mal hier im Forum der Versuch unternommen wird, den Alleingang des DAV zu erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trittmeinsohn (10. Februar 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt kann ich nicht verstehen, warum hier der DAV aus der gemeinsamen Front ausschert, insbesondere auch nicht im Hinblick auf die Pilotprojekte in Bad Tölz und im Allgäu, die bisher nichts gebracht haben und jetzt erst recht zum Scheitern verurteilt sind.
> 
> Ich überlege mir ernsthaft, nach über 30 Jahren meine Familienmitgliedschaft im DAV zu kündigen, zumal noch nicht mal hier im Forum der Versuch unternommen wird, den Alleingang des DAV zu erklären.


Das steht doch im Artikel im Bike-Magazin: "Laut Insidern sollen juristische Feinheiten bei der Formulierung zur Wegeeignung den Ausschlag gegeben haben, warum der DAV den Brief letztlich nicht unterzeichnet hat. Auf Wunsch einiger Beteiligter ist der Brief zudem nicht öffentlich."

Wir kennen weder den Brief, noch die juristischen Feinheiten, um die es ging. (Diejenigen, die was wissen, müssen ja die Klappe halten). Das einzige, was wir annehmen können ist, dass  zwischen den Verbänden gehakt hat. An der Stelle drehen wir  uns seit ein paar Seiten im Kreis aber keiner weiss was.


----------



## Felger (11. Februar 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Noch 2015 wurde vom DAV im Positionspapier MTB vertreten:
> „_Ausschlaggebend ist eine Reihe von Faktoren, wie etwa die Beschaffenheit des Untergrunds, die Stärke der Frequentierung durch andere Naturnutzer *zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt und auch das fahrtechnische Können*“._ „_Der DAV strebt eine Gleichberechtigung auch auf Wanderwegen/Pfaden an“._
> DAV Positionspapier MTB
> 
> ...


danke - toll dargestellt!

mich wundert nur was das mit dem objektiv sein soll. Wie wenn man Wanderer vorschreiben würde was zu schwer ist - das muss immer noch jeder für sich entscheiden. Das freie Betretungsrecht ist gegeben vom Gesetz her und aus.



maddn11 schrieb:


> Vergesst bitte auch mal nicht, dass der DAV den Unterhalt für sehr viele der Bergwege (ca. 30.000km) bestreitet und ohne ihn das Wegenetz in der Form nicht vorhanden wäre. Das kostet viel Arbeit und Geld (jährlich ca. 1.000.000€, ca. 50.000 ehrenamtliche Stunden). Ich habe noch keinen offiziellen Fingerzeig des DAV auf die Biker gesehen, dass die die von ihm angelegten Wege zerstören, somit kann er nicht so bikerfeindlich sein, wie manche das hier darstellen.
> 
> Hierzu ein paar Infos:
> 
> ...


es gibt nicht nur Wanderwege in den Alpen auf das das alles Auswirkungen haben wird! Der Großteil der Mitglieder wohnt nicht in den Alpen


----------



## gurkenfolie (11. Februar 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> es gibt nicht nur Wanderwege in den Alpen auf das das alles Auswirkungen haben wird! Der Großteil der Mitglieder wohnt nicht in den Alpen


der DAV macht die Wegpflege nicht nur in der Alpenregion...


----------



## ufp (11. Februar 2021)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> der DAV macht die Wegpflege nicht nur in der Alpenregion...


Wäre eigentlich die Aufgabe des Staates...
Aber wahrscheinlich bekommen sie eh auch noch einen Aufwandersatz.


----------



## dopero (11. Februar 2021)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Vergesst bitte auch mal nicht, dass der DAV den Unterhalt für sehr viele der Bergwege (ca. 30.000km) bestreitet und ohne ihn das Wegenetz in der Form nicht vorhanden wäre. Das kostet viel Arbeit und Geld (jährlich ca. 1.000.000€, ca. 50.000 ehrenamtliche Stunden).


Das sieht auf den ersten Blick nach viel aus, sind aber im Falle des DAV gerade mal 74 Cent und 2:13 Minuten Aufwand für Bergwege pro Mitglied.
Nicht viel, wie ich meine.


----------



## maddn11 (11. Februar 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Das sieht auf den ersten Blick nach viel aus, sind aber im Falle des DAV gerade mal 74 Cent und 2:13 Minuten Aufwand für Bergwege pro Mitglied.
> Nicht viel, wie ich meine.


Ja, aber nicht mal 1% machen die ehrenamtliche Arbeit. Für die wenigen ist es dann schon viel.
Warum versucht du, diese doch wichtige Arbeit kleinzurechnen?
Dann dürfte nach deiner Rechnung ja jeder DAVler nur etwa 25m Weg benutzen 

Ohne diese Wege und die Alpenvereinshütten wären die Alpen in touristischer Hinsicht nicht das, was sie jetzt sind.

Aber eigentlich geht das Alles auch wieder am Thema vorbei...


----------



## Pintie (11. Februar 2021)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Ohne diese Wege und die Alpenvereinshütten wären die Alpen in touristischer Hinsicht nicht das, was sie jetzt sind.


Ich glaube das würde vielen gut gefallen....


----------



## dopero (11. Februar 2021)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Warum versucht du, diese doch wichtige Arbeit kleinzurechnen?


Ich rechne die Zahlen genau so klein, wie Du sie zuvor groß gerechnet hast.
1.000.000 € und 50.000h sehen nach viel aus, aber eben nicht bei einem Verein mit 1,35 Millionen Mitgliedern.


----------



## Felger (11. Februar 2021)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> der DAV macht die Wegpflege nicht nur in der Alpenregion...


stimmt auch - aber die Regelung gilt flächendeckend - der DAV macht es aber nicht flächendeckend. 

So besser? Den Alpenraum habe ich nur extra erwähnt da der als Konfliktzone aufgeführt wurde - es sind aber nicht überall Konfliktzonen durch zu hohen Nutzerdruck sondern eher Konfliktzonen durch "nicht haben wollen"


----------



## maddn11 (11. Februar 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich rechne die Zahlen genau so klein, wie Du sie zuvor groß gerechnet hast.
> 1.000.000 € und 50.000h sehen nach viel aus, aber eben nicht bei einem Verein mit 1,35 Millionen Mitgliedern.


Es muss ja nicht an den Mitgliedern gearbeitet werden, sondern an den 30.000km Wegenetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (11. Februar 2021)

Weil hier so viel über Wanderer geschrieben wird, verweise ich nochmal auf den Deutschen Wanderverband, der sich in seiner Resolution: Ein Raum - viele Perspektiven von 2019 sehr eindeutig positioniert und sich letztlich für die gemeinsame Wegnutzung ausspricht, wenn nicht sogar dafür stark macht:

"In den Strukturen des Deutschen Wanderverbandes sind viele Menschen organisiert, die innerhalb oder außerhalb der Verbandsstrukturen neben dem Wandern auch andere Natursportarten (z.B. Radfahren, Joggen, Mountainbiking oder Geocaching) betreiben. Im Rahmen der Besucherlenkung durch markierte Wanderwege setzt sich der Deutsche Wanderverband seit Jahren für eine integrative Planung ein, die die Interessen der jeweils anderen Naturnutzer anerkennt.  

Der gemeinsam genutzte Raum ist begrenzt und unterliegt unterschiedlichen Interessen. Ein gutes Miteinander aller Naturnutzer braucht gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und verantwortungsvolles Verhalten. Die Anerkennung anderer Interessen in der Naturnutzung, die Offenheit zum Perspektivwechsel und die Bereitschaft zum Dialog sind wesentliche Voraussetzungen für eine natur- und umweltverträgliche Lebensweise für alle Generationen.  

Alle Natursporttreibenden haben grundsätzlich das Recht auf Naturerleben und tun dies in eigener Verantwortung und auf eigene Gefahr. 


Waldeigentümer, Forst- und Landwirtschaft übernehmen als „Gastgeber“ für Natursporttreibende eine wichtige gesellschaftliche Rolle. Dabei brauchen sie die Unterstützung der politischen Akteure und das Verständnis der Naturnutzer.  


Pauschale Verbote für Natursporttreibende erzielen oft nicht die gewünschte Wirkung. Demgegenüber können zielgruppengerechte Angebote Besucher lenken und so Konflikte vermeiden. Nur transparente und im Einzelfall gerechtfertigte Einschränkungen des freien Betretungsrechts werden von Natursporttreibenden akzeptiert.  


Im gemeinsam genutzten Raum muss sich jeder Naturnutzer auf Begegnungen mit anderen einstellen. Hier ist Rücksichtnahme und angepasstes Verhalten notwendig.  


Bei Planungen von Natursport-Infrastruktur und im Rahmen von gesetzlichen Regelungen müssen die Interessen der Wanderer und anderer Naturnutzer berücksichtigt werden; die regionalen Mitgliedsorganisationen des DWV und andere Interessensvertreter sind in diese Prozesse einzubeziehen.  

Der Deutsche Wanderverband, seine Mitgliedorganisationen, Landesverbände und die Deutsche Wanderjugend engagieren sich für ein gutes Miteinander und sind zu offenem, konstruktiven Dialog mit anderen Naturnutzern bereit." 

Das sind durchwegs Positionen, die im Einklang mit der Rechtslage in Bayern stehen und auch von der DIMB mitgetragen werden können.

Letztlich setzt der Deutsche Wanderverband genau das um, was die Bayerische Verfassung bereits vorgibt:
"Nach Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 der Bayerischen Verfassung stehen die verschiedenen  Arten  der Erholung in der Natur grundsätzlich gleichwertig nebeneinander, ohne dass eine bestimmte Rangordnung aufgestellt werdenkönnte (vgl. BayVerfGH, E.v. 24.7.1979 –Vf. 10-VII-77 –Ver-fGHE 32, 92/98 f.). Damit hatte der Verfassungsgeber bereits selbst die Lösung potentieller sozialer Konflikte bewirkt, indem er die Akzeptanz der gemeinsamen Wegenutzung durch die Erholungsuchenden voraussetzt."
(Aus der Stellungnahme der DIMB)


----------



## franzam (12. Februar 2021)

Sehr schön, aber was hilfts, wenn ein paar Beamten auf Regierungsebene da eine andereMeinung haben...


----------



## KäptnFR (12. Februar 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> aber was hilfts...


Dass die Verfassung auf unserer Seite ist? => Viel ! 
Das ist nicht nur trockene Theorie, mal zwei persönliche Beispiele von vor paar Jahren:
In der Garmischer Ecke sind an zwei Bergen Fahrrad Verbotsschilder aufgetaucht, die da eben gemäß Rechtslage nichts verloren hatten.
Ersteres oben am Einstieg zum Pfad (ich sag jetzt bewusst nicht "Wanderweg" und auch nicht "Trail"  ), letzteres kurioserweise schon unten am Beginn einer (4m breiten) Forststrasse.
In bester Denunzianten Manier hatte ich das damals dem @Sun on Tour gleich mal gemeldet (wie übrigens auch den Leuten der M97 MTB Gruppe vom DAV, die da ebenso unterstützt haben) und siehe da, nach paar Wochen waren die Schilder verschwunden. So würde ich das ggf. auch zukünftig handhaben.


----------



## Trittmeinsohn (12. Februar 2021)

Kann es sein, dass hier die Stimmen der Grundstückseigner eine wichtige Rolle gespielt haben? Das sind in Bayern der Freistaat selbst, die Gemeinden, alter Adel, Industrielle und ein paar Bauern. Der Eindruck drängt sich auf, da insbesondere die Erosionsstory jetzt quasi gesetzlich verankert wurde.


----------



## gurkenfolie (12. Februar 2021)

in Wahrheit steckt doch die Bikeindustrie dahinter um mehr Grävlbeiks verkaufen zu können....


----------



## franzam (14. Februar 2021)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Dass die Verfassung auf unserer Seite ist? => Viel !
> Das ist nicht nur trockene Theorie, mal zwei persönliche Beispiele von vor paar Jahren:
> In der Garmischer Ecke sind an zwei Bergen Fahrrad Verbotsschilder aufgetaucht, die da eben gemäß Rechtslage nichts verloren hatten.
> Ersteres oben am Einstieg zum Pfad (ich sag jetzt bewusst nicht "Wanderweg" und auch nicht "Trail"  ), letzteres kurioserweise schon unten am Beginn einer (4m breiten) Forststrasse.
> In bester Denunzianten Manier hatte ich das damals dem @Sun on Tour gleich mal gemeldet (wie übrigens auch den Leuten der M97 MTB Gruppe vom DAV, die da ebenso unterstützt haben) und siehe da, nach paar Wochen waren die Schilder verschwunden. So würde ich das ggf. auch zukünftig handhaben.


Solche Sachen gabs bei uns auch. Die haben wir auf den kleinen Dienstweg erledigt.  Deshalb wäre es auch immer sinnvoll, wenn die Locals einen guten Draht zu den Behörden oder politischen Entscheidern haben. Meist ist es für mancher Leute Ego besser, wenn sowas abseits der breiten Öffentlichkeit erledigt wird...


----------



## dopero (14. Februar 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Solche Sachen gabs bei uns auch. Die haben wir auf den kleinen Dienstweg erledigt.  Deshalb wäre es auch immer sinnvoll, wenn die Locals einen guten Draht zu den Behörden oder politischen Entscheidern haben. Meist ist es für mancher Leute Ego besser, wenn sowas abseits der breiten Öffentlichkeit erledigt wird...


Da kann man durchaus auch anderer Meinung sein.
1. weil das immer den Anschein von   Spezelwirtschaft hat und man damit andere Interessengruppen provoziert ( z.B. Umweltschützer),
2. man dadurch zeigt, dass so ein Rechtsbruch für eine bestimmte Klientel nur eine Kleinigkeit ist und deswegen folgenlos unter der Hand geregelt wird,
3. was dann in der Bevölkerung für schlechte Stimmung gegen das Spezl-Netzwerk führt und damit in dem Beispiel auch gegen „den/die Mountainbiker“.


----------



## franzam (15. Februar 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Da kann man durchaus auch anderer Meinung sein.
> 1. weil das immer den Anschein von   Spezelwirtschaft hat und man damit andere Interessengruppen provoziert ( z.B. Umweltschützer),
> 2. man dadurch zeigt, dass so ein Rechtsbruch für eine bestimmte Klientel nur eine Kleinigkeit ist und deswegen folgenlos unter der Hand geregelt wird,
> 3. was dann in der Bevölkerung für schlechte Stimmung gegen das Spezl-Netzwerk führt und damit in dem Beispiel auch gegen „den/die Mountainbiker“.


Ich finde es hat nichts von Vetterlwirtschaft wenn eine rechtswidrige Wegesperrung stillschweigend zurück genommen wird, ohne dass der Initiator des Verbots noch öffentlich angeprangert wird.  Das würde noch mehr böses Blut machen.
 Und wie sagt man: Mit Reden kommen die Leut zamm


----------



## EL_Rey (18. Februar 2021)

Ob es sinnvoller ist ob sich die Eignung eines Wegs objektiv oder subjektiv bestimmen soll ist hinsichtlich der derzeitigen bayerischen Rechtsprechung müßig:

_.... Die Wegeeignung ist generell zu beurteilen, das heißt nach der *Beschaffenheit der Wegefläche*, wie sie durchschnittlich oder überwiegend während bestimmter Jahreszeiten oder anderer, nach klimatischen oder sonstigen sachbezogenen Gesichtspunkten abgegrenzten Zeiträumen besteht (BayVGH, Urteil vom 17. Januar 1983, VGHE 36, I. Teil, 15). Dabei sind die *Beschaffenheit des Untergrunds sowie der bauliche Zustand des Weges* zu berücksichtigen. So kann ein treppenartig angelegter Weg für das Radfahren ungeeignet sein (BayVGH, Urteil vom 03. Juli 2015, Az. 11 B 14.2809). ...._

Bei zukünftigen Wegsperrungen muss man eben immer hinsichtlich des einzelnen Wegs argumentieren ..... auch wenn man dann sagen müsste dass ein Teilstück ggf. "objektiv ungeeignet" nach Rechtsauffassung des BayVGH ist so wäre wenn dann auch nur dieses Teilstück zu sperren und nicht der ganze Weg ....

Dass der DAV sicherlich viel für Bau- und Unterhalt von Wegen Hütten et cetera tut ist sicher unbestritten .... aber klar dürfte auch sein dass der DAV eben Fußgänger und Radler gleichzeitig vertreten soll was meiner Meinung nach durchaus problematisch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Februar 2021)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> derzeitigen bayerischen Rechtsprechung...



Nach dem aktuellsten Urteil das AG Aichach (2017) ist die in den oben zitierten Urteilen verfolgte Rechtsauffassung falsch und damit liegt das AG Aichach richtig. Insoweit sollte man sich nicht an den oben zitierten Urteilen orientieren, es sei denn man verfolgt besondere Interessen, die sich mit einer "modifizierten" Rechtslage leichter durchsetzen lassen.


EL_Rey schrieb:


> .... aber klar dürfte auch sein dass der DAV ... und Radler ... vertreten soll was meiner Meinung nach durchaus problematisch ist.


Ist es nicht merkwürdig, dass der DAV in seinem Rechtshandbuch von 2018 eine für die Radfahrer sehr viel ungünstigere Rechtsauffassung vertritt als es die aktuelle Rechtsprechung ermöglicht hätte?
Vielmehr macht es ja schon den Eindruck, dass man diesen Betriebsunfall (Urteil des AG Aichach) mit seinen Ausführungen revidieren möchte. Man beachte vor allem, dass der DAV zuvor durchaus eine günstigere Rechtsauffassung vertreten hatte.

Hierzu noch der Hinweis auf Beitrag #343 dieses Threads (vom 22.08.2020).


----------



## homerjay (18. Februar 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Nach dem aktuellsten Urteil das AG Aichach (2017) ist die in den oben zitierten Urteilen verfolgte Rechtsauffassung falsch und damit liegt das AG Aichach richtig. Insoweit sollte man sich nicht an den oben zitierten Urteilen orientieren, es sei denn man verfolgt besondere Interessen, die sich mit einer "modifizierten" Rechtslage leichter durchsetzen lassen.
> 
> Ist es nicht merkwürdig, dass der DAV in seinem Rechtshandbuch von 2018 eine für die Radfahrer sehr viel ungünstigere Rechtsauffassung vertritt als es die aktuelle Rechtsprechung ermöglicht hätte?
> Vielmehr macht es ja schon den Eindruck, dass man diesen Betriebsunfall (Urteil des AG Aichach) mit seinen Ausführungen revidieren möchte. Man beachte vor allem, dass der DAV zuvor durchaus eine günstigere Rechtsauffassung vertreten hatte.
> ...


Ein einzelnes Urteil eines Amtsgerichts in einem Zivilverfahren ist nicht maßgeblich für die Rechtsprechung des Bayrischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofes und kann auch nicht als Beleg für eine zwischenzeitlich geänderte oder gefestigte Rechtsprechung herangezogen werden. Im Übrigen haben wir in Deutschland nach wie vor ein kodifiziertes Rechtssystem, und kein „Case-law" wie beispielsweise im angelsächsischen Raum, sodass die Berufung auf Einzelurteile nicht nur in keinster Weise zielführend sondern auch noch methodisch falsch ist.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Februar 2021)

Das dürfte klar sein, aber weshalb sollte man sich unbedingt auf die schlechten Abschnitte in den Urteilen berufen - zumal man sie widerlegen kann?


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Februar 2021)

Für diejenigen, die erst später in den Thread eingestiegen sind, gibt es unten den Ausgangstext für die Beiträge aus dem Sommer 2020 im Zusammenhang mit dem oben erwähnten Urteil des AG Aichach:

Konkret ging es um ein DAV-Mitglied, das auf einem gern begangenen und befahrenen Weg, den der Grundstückseigentümer als Rückegasse bezeichnet, in eine Nagelfalle fuhr und von seiner Sektion die Empfehlung bekam dies bei der Polizei zu melden. Über die Ermittlungen erhielt der Eigentümer die Kontaktdaten des Geschädigten und verlangte eine Unterlassungserklärung über 10.000 € zu unterschreiben, was dieser nicht tat, weil es für ihn das Ende des heimatnahen Mountainbikens bedeutet hätte. Daraufhin wurde er auf Unterlassung über ein *Ordnungsgeld bis zu 250.000,00 EUR, ersatzweise Ordnungshaft von bis zu 6 Monaten* verklagt. Seine Sektion hat sich dann an die DIMB gewandt, die den Kontakt zu mir herstellte.

Den im Urteil des AG Aichach (als PDF) erwähnten Text (sh. unten), hatte ich daraufhin erarbeitet und ihm und seiner Rechtsanwältin, die er bereits beauftragt hatte, kostenlos, aber offensichtlich nicht umsonst, zur Verfügung gestellt.

Das Urteil des Amtsgerichts Aichach hatte großes Potential den Rechtsfrieden in Bayern wieder herzustellen, was ja letztlich auch Ziel dieses Threads ist (sh. hierzu auch Beitrag #111 vom 25.09.2019).
So kam auch der Richter zu dem Schluss «Es ist einfach kein Fall.»

Das Urteil enthält viele wichtige z. T. neue gerichtliche Feststellungen. Der frühere Rechtsreferent der DIMB, Helmut Klawitter, hat mir die Erlaubnis gegeben ihn hierzu zu zitieren, was ich sehr gerne tue:

"Da hat sich das Gericht die Mühe gemacht, den Begriff „Weg“ nach allen (Grund-) Regeln der juristischen Methodenlehre - angefangen bei der Auslegung nach dem Wortsinn über die systematische, historische und telexlogische Auslegung bis hin zur verfassungskonformen Auslegung - auszulegen und das kann man als absolut gelungen bezeichnen. Dass man hier im Hinblick auf das Adjektiv „geeignet“ sehr stark auf den Aspekt „Umweltschutz“ abgestellt hat, ist m. E. zu verschmerzen, denn nach den eigenen Ausführungen des Gerichts wird dieser Aspekt auf „Wegen“, die ja auch von Fußgängern begangen werden können, regelmäßig keine Einschränkung für Radfahrer begründen können.

Sehr schön und gelungen fand ich übrigens auch den Hinweis des Gerichts, dass die Absicherung bei Waldarbeiten alleine schon zum Schutz von Fußgängern, die auch abseits der Wege ihr Betretungsrecht wahrnehmen dürfen, immer umfassend auszufallen habe, also jedenfalls keine Einschränkung des Radfahrens auf Wegen rechtfertige.

Viele Grüße

Helmut"

Hier noch die im Urteil zitierte Arbeit.
Vor dem Hintergrund, dass sich insbesondere die Literatur nach wie vor auf ein Einzelurteil aus dem Jahr 1983 stützt, setzt sich diese Arbeit vor allem mit dem kodifizierten Recht auseinander. Sie greift dabei aber auch zahlreiche Studien zur Eigentümer-, Natur- und Gemeinverträglichkeit und die hierzu ergangene Rechtsprechung auf und noch einiges mehr (PDF):

Urteilskommentierung zu BayVGH München, Urt. v. 17.01.1983, Az. 9 B 80 A 965 BayVBl 1983, 339-341
*Der „geeignete Weg“; ...*
(In den einzelnen Beiträgen hier im Forum sind Korrekturen und Aktualisierungen enthalten, insbesondere auch neuere Studien zur Gemeinverträglichkeit (sh. Beitrag #469 vom 07.10.2020).

Wie wir zwischenzeitlich wissen versucht die Exekutive mit der Änderung einer Verwaltungsvorschrift und den darin enthaltenden Behauptungen "Fälle" zu schaffen, was tatsächlich Konflikte befürchten lässt.
Das Gesetz und damit die Rechtslage hat sich nicht geändert. Somit gelten die Ausführungen natürlich weiterhin.


----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2021)

Interessant auch:








						Reitunfall wegen Biberschäden: Gemeinde vor Gericht
					

Nach einem Reitunfall wegen einer Biberröhre droht die Gemeinde Aholming im Kreis Deggendorf den Prozess gegen eine Reiterin zu verlieren. Die Frau fordert von der Gemeinde 4.000 Euro Tierarztkosten.




					www.br.de
				




wenn die Reiterin Recht bekommt, müsste dem Wegeeigentümer nicht auch eine Möglichkeit zur Sperrung eingeräumt werden?


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Februar 2021)

Nein, wieso. Im Text steht doch schon, dass Warnschilder gereicht hätten.
Es wäre übrigens nett, wenn man für solche Fragen andere Threads nutzen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Nein, wieso. Im Text steht doch schon, dass sie hätten Warnschilder aufstellen sollen.
> Es wäre übrigens nett, wenn man für solche Fragen andere Threads nutzen würde.


Sorry, wollt wirklich nicht vom Thema abweichen. Hab wahrscheinlich zu kompliziert gedacht.
Nicht dass sich durch solche "natürlichen Gefahren" z.B. die Eignung der Wege ändert oder vll. auch nach Aufstellen von Schildern eine Schadensersatzpflicht besteht, obwohl in diesem Fall der Biber der Verursacher wäre.

Aber wenns fehl am Platz ist, können die Mods das gerne löschen oder verschieben.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Februar 2021)

Fall bei jemandem der letzte Link nicht funktioniert hat:

Urteilskommentierung zu BayVGH München, Urt. v. 17.01.1983, Az. 9 B 80 A 965 BayVBl 1983, 339-341
*Der „geeignete Weg“; ...*


----------



## ufp (20. Februar 2021)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> Bei zukünftigen Wegsperrungen muss man eben immer hinsichtlich des einzelnen Wegs argumentieren ..... auch wenn man dann sagen müsste dass ein Teilstück ggf. "objektiv ungeeignet" nach Rechtsauffassung des BayVGH ist so wäre wenn dann auch nur dieses Teilstück zu sperren und nicht der ganze Weg ....


Ich stelle mir das so vor, wie in dem ein oder anderen Latein- oder Südamerikanischen Land, wo es Straßen oder Bergstraßen gibt, wo ein gefahrloses vorbeifahren (zB zweier KFZ/LKW) nicht möglich ist.

Bei denen weicht einer aus und der andere begibt sich an den Rand der Böschung (Abgrund); und irgendwie geht es sich dann, unter Lebensgefahr, aus.
Dieser Weg (hier: die Straße/Bergstraße) wäre demnach ungeeignet. In Deutschland würde wohl eine Einbahnstraße darauß gemacht werden oder eben im schlimmsten Fall, gesperrt.

Und da Wanderer, Spaziergeher, Familienausflügler etc Vorrang vor Radfahrern bzw MTB haben, muss denen das gefahrlose wandern, gehen, spazierengehen, also das *Passieren* "dieser ungeeigneten Stelle für Beide" ermöglicht werden. Dh Radfahrert oder MTB müssen, in der Regel, nachgeben.

Und so wie im dem Beispiel oben (Bergstraßen) kann man sich, als vernünftige zivilisierte Menschen, durchaus "einigen".
Bzw *gibt* es ja eh schon *entsprechende Regeln *(Rules, Trail Rules, Ehrenkodex, Fair Play, Verhaltensgebote, Hinweistafeln usw).
Dass diese, wie so oft im Leben, wo es halt menschelt, nicht immer eingehalten werden, tja, so ist eben das Leben.


----------



## ufp (20. Februar 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Im Übrigen haben wir in Deutschland nach wie vor ein kodifiziertes Rechtssystem, und kein „Case-law" wie beispielsweise im angelsächsischen Raum, sodass die Berufung auf Einzelurteile nicht nur in keinster Weise zielführend sondern auch noch methodisch falsch ist.


Richter bzw höhere Gerichte, nehmen vieles zur Hand bzw als Argumentationshilfe und Begründung.
Neben Gutachten natürlich auch Urteile der unteren Instanzen. Dazu noch Lehrmeinungen, Aufsätze, usw.
In einigen Fällen führen sie auch Rechtsvergleiche durch; dh sie schauen sich gleichgelagerte Fälle in anderen Länderen oder Regionen an.

Wer erinnert sich nicht an "Kramer gegen Kramer" oder Weber/Putz ;-)?


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Februar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Und so wie im dem Beispiel oben (Bergstraßen) kann man sich, als vernünftige zivilisierte Menschen, durchaus "einigen".


Und genau das ist die Rechtslage in Bayern. Damit kommt man seit jeher klar. 
Mehr muss man dazu nicht schreiben, es sei denn man möchte eine Gruppe ausschließen.


----------



## dopero (20. Februar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Und da Wanderer, Spaziergeher, Familienausflügler etc Vorrang vor Radfahrern bzw MTB haben,..


Man sollte vielleicht mal den Gebrauch des Begriffes "Vorrang" in diesem Zusammenhang überdenken.
Ich habe nämlich den Eindruck, dass die Bedeutung, die dieser Begriff zur Entstehungszeit des Gesetzes hatte, bei den meisten verloren gegangen ist.
Er bedeutet eben nicht, dass die Gruppe der Fußgänger alles darf und sich alle anderen deren Wünschen unterzuordnen haben. Den Eindruck kann man aber gewinnen, wenn Wege, auch breite Forststrassen, von Fußgängern absichtlich blockiert werden und diese sich wegen "Ich habe Vorrang" auch noch im Recht fühlen. Leider wird diese Auffassung durch die Aktionen bzw. Berichterstattung gegen Radfahrer auch noch in dieser Meinung bestätigt.


----------



## Lothar2 (20. Februar 2021)

Das ist aber wieder ein anderes Thema. Wäre es erlaubt dort zu laufen, Fussgänger würden selbst eine 8-spurige Autobahn blockieren. 🤣


----------



## ufp (21. Februar 2021)

@Trittmeinsohn


ufp schrieb:


> Um was geht es dann bzw dir?
> Es geht um die Wege, Wanderwege, Trails. Eventuell auch noch um Steige.





ufp schrieb:


> Die Konflikte beziehen sich nunmal zwischen Wanderern (Familienausflüglern, Spaziergeher, Bergsteiger) und Mountainbiker.
> Aber nicht mit Kletterern, Sportkletterern oder Hallenkletterern. Oder doch?





ufp schrieb:


> Es ist sicher sehr interessant, wie es intern im Verein zugeht.
> Aber auch und noch viel mehr, wie er nach Außen auftritt, bzw eben, welche Stellungnahme(n) er abgibt.





ufp schrieb:


> Und die ist, da wirst du mir wohl Recht geben, nicht gerade sehr Mountainbike freundlich oder nicht in dem Sinne, was wir uns wünschen würden.
> Oder nicht?





ufp schrieb:


> Nicht nur einmal.
> Heiko hat sie bzw die *verschiedenen *Versionen, sogar noch *extra *hervorgehoben.


War die Antwort nicht ausreichend, unbefriedigend, falsch, unbegründet, unsinnig oder paßt das nun?


----------



## GlobeT (22. Februar 2021)

Mal ein Einwurf von mir, weil es womöglich auch untergegangen ist(@KäptnFR ; ich weiß ich schuld dir noch ne Antwort )
Ziemlich krasse Aussage von den Sprechern des Umweltministeriums, was die VZH, aber auch das BayNatSchuG angeht. 
Kein Betretungsrecht: Vorschrift diskriminiert Rollstuhlfahrer | BR24


----------



## ciao heiko (22. Februar 2021)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (22. Februar 2021)

Man liest bereits aus dem Text schon eine Grundhaltungen gegen den MTB-Sport....
Wegen Rasern: Fichtelgebirgsverein kritisiert Pläne für den Bike-Park - Selb - Frankenpost


----------



## Felger (22. Februar 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Mal ein Einwurf von mir, weil es womöglich auch untergegangen ist(@KäptnFR ; ich weiß ich schuld dir noch ne Antwort )
> Ziemlich krasse Aussage von den Sprechern des Umweltministeriums, was die VZH, aber auch das BayNatSchuG angeht.
> Kein Betretungsrecht: Vorschrift diskriminiert Rollstuhlfahrer | BR24


also der Link ging bei mir ohne Nacharbeit nicht. 








						Kein Betretungsrecht: Vorschrift diskriminiert Rollstuhlfahrer
					

Eigentlich wollte Bayern mit der neuen Verordnung zum Naturschutzgesetz Konflikte zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern entschärfen. Stattdessen kassiert das Umweltministerium Kritik von einem Rollstuhlfahrer. Er fühlt sich und andere diskriminiert.




					www.br.de
				




der Inhalt schockiert mich aber. Dieses Ministerium sollte in dem jetzigen Zustand besser gar keine Dokumente mehr bearbeiten


----------



## Felger (22. Februar 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Man liest bereits aus dem Text schon eine Grundhaltungen gegen den MTB-Sport....
> Wegen Rasern: Fichtelgebirgsverein kritisiert Pläne für den Bike-Park - Selb - Frankenpost


das ist der gleiche Mist wie im Altmühltal: "_Eine Nutzung des Fränkischen Gebirgsweges durch Radfahrer ist für den FGV nicht hinnehmbar, da hierdurch zwangsläufig eine Herabstufung des Qualitätswanderweges erfolgen würde._"

und das ist schon die erste Auwirkung der Verwaltungsvorschrift, hier als gesetzliche Vorgabe bezeichnet!?
_"neue gesetzliche Vorgaben des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes vom Dezember vergangenen Jahres. Dort gebe es klare Definitionen, die eine Lenkung der Radfahrer auf den FGV-Qualitätswanderweg nicht zulassen."_
oder wie darf man das verstehen?


----------



## Lenilein (22. Februar 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Man liest bereits aus dem Text schon eine Grundhaltungen gegen den MTB-Sport....
> Wegen Rasern: Fichtelgebirgsverein kritisiert Pläne für den Bike-Park - Selb - Frankenpost


Das war aus meiner Sicht zu erwarten, ich hab sowas auch bereits befürchtet ab dem Zeitpunkt, an dem die Pläne für einen bikepark am Kornberg öffentlich wurden. 
Der Nordweg vom Gipfel bis nach Niederlamitz ist, so wie er ist, ein schöner Trail. Ich bin in 9 von 10 Fällen immer allein unterwegs, und daß ich an solch prominenten Destinationen im Fichtelgebirge nicht an sonnigen Sonntagnachmittagen unterwegs bin, versteht sich für mich von selbst. Das gilt gleichermaßen für den Schneeberg, Epprechtstein und die Kösseine. Das Theater am Ochsenkopf ( auf den trails neben dem downhill ) mach ich schon lange nicht mehr mit. 
Mit Bussen angekarrte Wandergruppen treffen auf Rudel von z.T. semitalentierten und ebenso „ rücksichtsvollen „ bikern.
Das macht keinen Spaß mehr.
Ich bevorzuge mittlerweile nach Möglichkeit Unzeiten und gern auch “ schlechtes „ Wetter wenn ich flott unterwegs sein möchte.
Das ist sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache, ich befürchte aber, wir müssen uns mittelfristig in freier Wildbahn ( abseits von parks) bei schlechtem Wetter weiter nach oben zurückziehen Um vor den hardlinern sicher zu sein.


----------



## KUBIKUS (22. Februar 2021)

Lenilein schrieb:


> Das war aus meiner Sicht zu erwarten, ich hab sowas auch bereits befürchtet ab dem Zeitpunkt, an dem die Pläne für einen bikepark am Kornberg öffentlich wurden.
> Der Nordweg vom Gipfel bis nach Niederlamitz ist, so wie er ist, ein schöner Trail. Ich bin in 9 von 10 Fällen immer allein unterwegs, und daß ich an solch prominenten Destinationen im Fichtelgebirge nicht an sonnigen Sonntagnachmittagen unterwegs bin, versteht sich für mich von selbst. Das gilt gleichermaßen für den Schneeberg, Epprechtstein und die Kösseine. Das Theater am Ochsenkopf ( auf den trails neben dem downhill ) mach ich schon lange nicht mehr mit.
> Mit Bussen angekarrte Wandergruppen treffen auf Rudel von z.T. semitalentierten und ebenso „ rücksichtsvollen „ bikern.
> Das macht keinen Spaß mehr.
> ...


Ich wohne jetzt in der Nähe des Kornbergs und habe mich zunächst sehr gefreut, dass dort solche Pläne verabschiedet und mittlerweile umgesetzt werden. Man sieht schließlich die Baustelle, wenn man dort immer wieder unterwegs ist. Jedoch bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, wie es am Ende von der Umsetzung her sein wird. Wahrscheinlich bin ich ebenfalls lieber im Hintergrund, also ähnlich wie Du es machst - zu einfach anderen Zeiten und nicht mehr bei bestem (Sommer-)Wetter, um dem Hotspot zu entfliehen, unterwegs. 

Bin schon sehr gespannt, wohin die Reise geht. Denn eher steht das ganze Vorhaben irgendwie im Widerspruch zu der aktuellen Gesetzeslage in Bayern.


----------



## Lenilein (22. Februar 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Ich wohne jetzt in der Nähe des Kornbergs und habe mich zunächst sehr gefreut, dass dort solche Pläne verabschiedet und mittlerweile umgesetzt werden. Man sieht schließlich die Baustelle, wenn man dort immer wieder unterwegs ist. Jedoch bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, wie es am Ende von der Umsetzung her sein wird. Wahrscheinlich bin ich ebenfalls lieber im Hintergrund, also ähnlich wie Du es machst - zu einfach anderen Zeiten und nicht mehr bei bestem (Sommer-)Wetter, um dem Hotspot zu entfliehen, unterwegs.
> 
> Bin schon sehr gespannt, wohin die Reise geht. Denn eher steht das ganze Vorhaben irgendwie im Widerspruch zu der aktuellen Gesetzeslage in Bayern.


Wir leben nun mal in einem dicht besiedelten Land, der boom der letzten Jahre in der ebike - Branche, der run auf die Naherholungsgebiete im Zuge der Corona-Pandemie, weltfremde Entscheidungsträger auf allen relevanten Ebenen gepaart mit einem hohen Maß an Ignoranz und kategorischer Ablehnung gegenüber unserem schönen Sport. 
Man muss kein Hellseher sein.


----------



## KUBIKUS (22. Februar 2021)

Lenilein schrieb:


> Wir leben nun mal in einem dicht besiedelten Land, der boom der letzten Jahre in der ebike - Branche, der run auf die Naherholungsgebiete im Zuge der Corona-Pandemie, weltfremde Entscheidungsträger auf allen relevanten Ebenen gepaart mit einem hohen Maß an Ignoranz und kategorischer Ablehnung gegenüber unserem schönen Sport.
> Man muss kein Hellseher sein.


Deswegen und trotzdem wird es irgendwie weitergehen. Und es gibt mMn keine triftigen Gründe, nun auf diese Freizeitaktivität zu verzichten. Viel mehr geht man mit der Zeit und passt sich entsprechend an.


----------



## franzam (22. Februar 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> also der Link ging bei mir ohne Nacharbeit nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Immerhin gesteht der Umweltminister  Dom Herrmannn zu die Wegetauglichkeit für Rollstuhlfahrer zu testen. Vll könnte man analog Danny McAskill die Tauglichkeit für Radler testen lassen....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Februar 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Man liest bereits aus dem Text schon eine Grundhaltungen gegen den MTB-Sport....
> Wegen Rasern: Fichtelgebirgsverein kritisiert Pläne für den Bike-Park - Selb - Frankenpost


Heute im Regionalteil unserer Zeitung damit es jene auch mitbekommen die keine Internetjunkies sind... 🙄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenilein (23. Februar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Heute im Regionalteil unserer Zeitung damit es jene auch mitbekommen die keine Internetjunkies sind... 🙄
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1214136


Wir, meine Familie und ich, sind selbst Mitglieder sowohl im DAV als auch im Fichtelgebirgsverein. Anlass zur Hoffnung im Zusammenhang mit diesem Thema gibt die Tatsache, dass neben den reaktionären Entscheidern so langsam auch anderen Stimmen Gehör verschafft wird. Das gilt zumindest für den FGV, dem halt die Mitglieder so nach und nach wegsterben und genug neue nur generiert werden können wenn das Thema MTB als attraktive, gewinnbringend Alternative im Fremdenverkehr in einer sonst strukturschwachen Region nicht weiter kategorisch ausgeklammert wird. 
Wie lange das dauert, bis sich da spürbare Besserung einstellt, steht allerdings auf einem anderen Blatt


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Februar 2021)

*„Eine Nutzung des **Fränkischen Gebirgsweges** durch Radfahrer ist für den FGV nicht hinnehmbar, da hierdurch zwangsläufig eine Herabstufung des Qualitätswanderweges erfolgen würde.“*

Ein Satz der viel mehr über den Fichtelgebirgsverein als über die Radfahrer aussagt.

https://www.frankentourismus.de/pdf/newsletter/newsletter-2018_07/qw_kriterien-update_2018.pdf

Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV









						Veranstaltungen - MTB Fränkischer Gebirgsweg 2016
					

Die Sektion Hersbruck stellt sich vor - Wandern, Klettern, Bergsteigen, Mountainbike, Skitouren, Ski alpin, Ski nordisch und Triathlon.




					www.dav-hersbruck.de


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Februar 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> *„Eine Nutzung des **Fränkischen Gebirgsweges** durch Radfahrer ist für den FGV nicht hinnehmbar, da hierdurch zwangsläufig eine Herabstufung des Qualitätswanderweges erfolgen würde.“*


Der Satz ist Pille Palle. Der fränkische Gebirgsweg verläuft auch von Waischenfeld Richtung Hochstall. Als Premium würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Eher als staubige Schotterpiste naja und Aktuell als matschige Transferstrecke. Da hat der Frankenweg wesentlich mehr zu bieten.

Kaputt machen kann man da eigentlich gar nix.


----------



## scratch_a (23. Februar 2021)

Es geht ja nicht darum, was der "Qualitätsweg" für einen persönlich ist, sondern um die Denkweise bestimmter Gruppen/Vereine. Selbiges in Grün haben/hatten wir doch auch schon im Altmühltal. 
Und die Zeugenbergrunde bei uns in NM wird früher oder später auch dran sein, weil er auch zu den "Qualitätswanderwegen" zählt. Aber bisher hat man sich darauf wohl einigen können, dass nur keine MTB-Angebote/Werbungen für diesen Weg auf den offiziellen Tourismus-Seiten angeboten werden dürfen, aber er bisher für MTB nicht gesperrt wurde. 
Ich hoffe, die Schilder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bleiben uns so noch lange erhalten!


----------



## Lothar2 (23. Februar 2021)

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die kleinen schmalen und etwas anspruchsvollen Wege gar nicht so das Problem sind. Auf denen treiben sich eh nur versierte, gut gelaunte und rücksichtsvolle MTBler wie Wanderer herum. Beide Seiten wissen was sie voneinander zu halten haben und plaudern eher ob des tollen Weges miteinander, als sich zu beschimpfen.
 Problematischer sind da schon die gut ausgebauten "Qualitätswanderwege". Auf denen begegnet sich dann der Städter, per Pedes und MTB, auf Suche nach dem "einsamen" Naturerlebnis. Der Eine verträumt, der andere möglichst rasant, beide Parteien gewohnt auf Krawall gebürstet und gestresst ob des Massenansturms auf die Natur. 😁
 Am Besten man bleibt dort, wo kein Parkplatz in der Nähe und Wege zum nächsten Gasthaus nicht ausgeschildert, Problem gebannt.


----------



## MtB55 (24. Februar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht darum, was der "Qualitätsweg" für einen persönlich ist, sondern um die Denkweise bestimmter Gruppen/Vereine. Selbiges in Grün haben/hatten wir doch auch schon im Altmühltal.
> Und die Zeugenbergrunde bei uns in NM wird früher oder später auch dran sein, weil er auch zu den "Qualitätswanderwegen" zählt. Aber bisher hat man sich darauf wohl einigen können, dass nur keine MTB-Angebote/Werbungen für diesen Weg auf den offiziellen Tourismus-Seiten angeboten werden dürfen, aber er bisher für MTB nicht gesperrt wurde.
> Ich hoffe, die Schilder
> 
> ...


Das wäre ok und ist meiner Meinung nach selbstverständlich. Grundsätzlich ist es doch wie immer, einige meinen die Natur gehört ihnen alleine und verhalten sich auch so, egal ob MTB oder Wanderer oder was auch immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (24. Februar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die Schilder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese Schilder sind, mit Verlaub, Schwachsinn.
Sie wenden sich an den Mountainbiker (andere Fahrradfahrer sind wohl nicht betroffen?) und warnen diesen vor einer Gefahr die ihm von Fußgängern droht (Genau das bedeutet das Symbol nach Logik der StVO). Zudem soll er noch auf die Gefährder Rücksicht nehmen. 😳
Wenn dieses Schild denn nötig wäre, müsste man sich eher fragen ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre die Gefahr zu beseitigen, sprich den Weg für Fußgänger zu sperren. 😏


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Februar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht darum, was der "Qualitätsweg" für einen persönlich ist, sondern um die Denkweise bestimmter Gruppen/Vereine. Selbiges in Grün haben/hatten wir doch auch schon im Altmühltal.
> Und die Zeugenbergrunde bei uns in NM wird früher oder später auch dran sein, weil er auch zu den "Qualitätswanderwegen" zählt. Aber bisher hat man sich darauf wohl einigen können, dass nur keine MTB-Angebote/Werbungen für diesen Weg auf den offiziellen Tourismus-Seiten angeboten werden dürfen, aber er bisher für MTB nicht gesperrt wurde.
> Ich hoffe, die Schilder
> 
> ...


Traurig das es solcher Schilder überhaupt bedarf.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Februar 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Wenn dieses Schild denn nötig wäre, müsste man sich eher fragen ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre die Gefahr zu beseitigen, sprich den Weg für Fußgänger zu sperren. 😏


Mit dieser Aussage disqualifizierst Du dich selbst. Wanderweg, Wandern tut man zu Fuß. Logische Schlussfolge, alles was schneller ist als zu Fuß stellt eine Gefahrenquelle dar für den zu Fuß gehenden.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Februar 2021)

Mancher von uns wird vielleicht demnächst schon um jedes Schild, das nicht gerade ein Verbotsschild ist (i.d.R. rechtswidrig, oftmals auch noch unbeachtlich - sicher aber konfliktträchtig), froh sein.

Darum mache hier nochmal mal ganz eigennützig für eine Beschilderung der Vernunft Werbung (verdiene aber nichts daran):

Dieses Schild gibt die Rechtslage in Bayern wieder und hilft von vornherein Klarheit darüber zu verschaffen - die Regeln richten sich an die Mountainbiker, letztlich gelten sie bis auf das Wegegebot natürlich auch für die Wanderer. Außerdem entspricht es auch der Empfehlung des Deutschen Wanderverbands "Hinweisschilder zur gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme" zu nutzen.                                                                 




Der Mountainbiker wird daran erinnert, wie er sich zu verhalten hat und die Wanderer wissen, dass sie mit Mountainbikern zu rechnen haben. Es könnte tatsächlich so einfach sein...


----------



## dertutnix (24. Februar 2021)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die kleinen schmalen und etwas anspruchsvollen Wege gar nicht so das Problem sind. Auf denen treiben sich eh nur versierte, gut gelaunte und rücksichtsvolle MTBler wie Wanderer herum. Beide Seiten wissen was sie voneinander zu halten haben und plaudern eher ob des tollen Weges miteinander, als sich zu beschimpfen.
> Problematischer sind da schon die gut ausgebauten "Qualitätswanderwege". Auf denen begegnet sich dann der Städter, per Pedes und MTB, auf Suche nach dem "einsamen" Naturerlebnis. Der Eine verträumt, der andere möglichst rasant, beide Parteien gewohnt auf Krawall gebürstet und gestresst ob des Massenansturms auf die Natur. 😁
> Am Besten man bleibt dort, wo kein Parkplatz in der Nähe und Wege zum nächsten Gasthaus nicht ausgeschildert, Problem gebannt.



hm, ob dein Text hilfreich ist? In meinen Augen nicht...

In der Konsequenz kann der bedeuten, dass die Ursache für das Problem die Städter = Massentourismus ist, also wunderbar mal wieder pauschal Ursache/Wirkung aufgezeigt. Damit nun deine Empfehlung auf wenig frequentierte Wege auszuweichen greifen kann, ignorierst du dann die sich eskalierende Probleme auf den ausgebauten Qualitätswanderwegen. Gleichzeitig wird dein Lösungsansatz auch nur für die Regionskundigen umsetzbar sein, wobei in unseren Zeiten ein Ortskundiger nicht zwingend ein Einheimischer sein muss, sondern sich über entsprechende Quellen auch die von dir als Lösung erkannter Wege finden wird und somit wiederum zu einer höheren Nutzung auch auf diesen zunächst einsamen Wegen führen wird. Da man gemeinhin davon ausgehen kann, dass nicht nur Radfahrende/Mountainbikende ruhigere/einsamere Strecken suchen, werden auch andere Erholungsuchende diese Wege finden und somit werden sich die Probleme von den ausgebauten Qualitätswegen auch auf deine noch unbekannteren Wegen verlagern.  

Unreflektiert würde ich dir daher empfehlen, nutze die Zeit. Ob Einschränkungen für das Radfahren/Mountainbiken kommen werden und dann sich nicht auf die ausgebauten Qualitätswege reduzieren lassen, bleibt abzuwarten. Ich persönlich bin skeptisch und erwarte allgemeine Änderungen auf das Betretungsrecht.


----------



## Felger (24. Februar 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> das ist der gleiche Mist wie im Altmühltal: "_Eine Nutzung des Fränkischen Gebirgsweges durch Radfahrer ist für den FGV nicht hinnehmbar, da hierdurch zwangsläufig eine Herabstufung des Qualitätswanderweges erfolgen würde._"
> 
> und das ist schon die erste Auwirkung der Verwaltungsvorschrift, hier als gesetzliche Vorgabe bezeichnet!?
> _"neue gesetzliche Vorgaben des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes vom Dezember vergangenen Jahres. Dort gebe es klare Definitionen, die eine Lenkung der Radfahrer auf den FGV-Qualitätswanderweg nicht zulassen."_
> oder wie darf man das verstehen?





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> *„Eine Nutzung des **Fränkischen Gebirgsweges** durch Radfahrer ist für den FGV nicht hinnehmbar, da hierdurch zwangsläufig eine Herabstufung des Qualitätswanderweges erfolgen würde.“*
> 
> Ein Satz der viel mehr über den Fichtelgebirgsverein als über die Radfahrer aussagt.
> 
> ...


solche Qualitätsmerkmale sind nach meinem Verständnis rechtlich nicht mal zulässig?


----------



## Felger (24. Februar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Mit dieser Aussage disqualifizierst Du dich selbst. Wanderweg, Wandern tut man zu Fuß. Logische Schlussfolge, alles was schneller ist als zu Fuß stellt eine Gefahrenquelle dar für den zu Fuß gehenden.


also ich habe die das geschriebene eher ironisch aufgefasst. Bei der Deutung der Symbolik auf dem Schild hat @dopero ja eigentlich alles richtig gemacht


----------



## ufp (24. Februar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Mit dieser Aussage disqualifizierst Du dich selbst. Wanderweg, Wandern tut man zu Fuß. Logische Schlussfolge, alles was schneller ist als zu Fuß stellt eine Gefahrenquelle dar für den zu Fuß gehenden.


Fake News!
Das ist doch mittlerweile wissenschaftlich und durch Foren(sich) erwiesen, dass die Gefahr von (wilden) Wanderern, Spaziergehern, Schwammerlsucher, Hundeausführenden etc ausgeht.

Die MTB 2021 und vor allem für 2022 haben ja schon bestimmte Knautschzonen (siehe Volvo und Poc) oder Fußgeherverletzunghintenansteller Systeme bzw Materialien.


----------



## ufp (24. Februar 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Diese Schilder sind, mit Verlaub, Schwachsinn.
> Sie wenden sich an den Mountainbiker


Falsch   .
Rot = Verbot.
Blau = Gebot.

Diese Schilder richten sich demnach an beide:
Wanderer in einem *rot *umrandeten Dreieck 🔺🚷bedeutet, Wandern *verboten*.
Und im Umkehrschluß, Mountainbiken, erlaubt.


----------



## null-2wo (24. Februar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Falsch   .
> Rot = Verbot.
> Blau = Gebot.
> 
> ...


sorry, but no.

wanderer im *roten kreis* = wandern verboten (vgl. zufahrt verboten)
wanderer im *roten dreieck* = vorsicht, hier laufen wanderer rum (vgl. kühe, kinder, eisenbahnen)

[/krümelkackermodus]

€: über mountainbiker (bzw. radfahrer) wird keine aussage getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (24. Februar 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> solche Qualitätsmerkmale sind nach meinem Verständnis rechtlich nicht mal zulässig?


Welche Kriterien ein privater Verein an eine mehr oder weniger sinnvolle "Zertifizierung" anlegt bleibt ihm überlassen.
Wieso sollte das nicht zulässig sein?


----------



## franzam (24. Februar 2021)

Mmh, die Premiumwanderwege sind wir schon gefahren bevor überhaupt jemand auf den Trichter gekommen wäre, dass Wege eine Zertifizierung brauchen um Touristen anzulocken. Da waren es einfach nur Wege. Meist waren sie sogar interessanter, weil sie nicht dementsprechend mit Schotter präpariert waren


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Februar 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Mmh, die Premiumwanderwege sind wir schon gefahren bevor überhaupt jemand auf den Trichter gekommen wäre, dass Wege eine Zertifizierung brauchen um Touristen anzulocken.


Ja, die werden angelockt damit der Bäcker, Metzger etc. ums Eck Mondpreise verlangen kann. Mondpreis = mehr Gewerbesteuereinnahmen. Win- Win Situation für die Gemeinden.


----------



## xrated (24. Februar 2021)

Die "Premiumwanderwege" dienen zum Holztransport?


----------



## Felger (24. Februar 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Welche Kriterien ein privater Verein an eine mehr oder weniger sinnvolle "Zertifizierung" anlegt bleibt ihm überlassen.
> Wieso sollte das nicht zulässig sein?


ja, so ganz passt dass nicht von mir, rechtlich zulässig ist falsch ausgedrückt. Obwohl Sperrungen für Radfahrer ohne wirklich belastbaren Grund nicht zum Betretungsrecht im NatSchG passen.

Für die regionalen öffentlichen Tourismusverbände ist das aus meiner Sicht trotzdem nicht wirklich tragbar. Bewerben sich um ein Siegel das bei Umsetzung Nutzergruppen von ihrem eigentlichen Recht abhält?

Man stelle sich mal vor ich möchte ein Siegel für Premiumschwimmbäder vergeben das man nur bekommt wenn auch gewisse Benutzergruppen ausgeschlossen werden und ein kommunales Schwimmbad (also kein Privatschwimmbad) sich um dieses Siegel bewirbt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Februar 2021)

Jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon näher:
Es ist einfach erschreckend mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit auch hier Eingriffe in die (Grund-)Rechte andere Leute gefordert werden.
Das auch dieses mal wieder aus rechtlich nichtigem Anlass.


----------



## mw.dd (24. Februar 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> ja, so ganz passt dass nicht von mir, rechtlich zulässig ist falsch ausgedrückt. Obwohl Sperrungen für Radfahrer ohne wirklich belastbaren Grund nicht zum Betretungsrecht im NatSchG passen.
> 
> Für die regionalen öffentlichen Tourismusverbände ist das aus meiner Sicht trotzdem nicht wirklich tragbar. Bewerben sich um ein Siegel das bei Umsetzung Nutzergruppen von ihrem eigentlichen Recht abhält?
> 
> Man stelle sich mal vor ich möchte ein Siegel für Premiumschwimmbäder vergeben das man nur bekommt wenn auch gewisse Benutzergruppen ausgeschlossen werden und ein kommunales Schwimmbad (also kein Privatschwimmbad) sich um dieses Siegel bewirbt.


Ich glaube, da hast Du was mißverstanden. Eigentlich geht es nur darum, das auf einem als "Premiumwanderweg" zertifizierten Weg nicht gleichzeitig eine ausgewiesene Radroute verlaufen soll.
Es ist nicht davon die Rede, dass ein solcher Weg für Radfahrer gesperrt sein muss.

Wäre auch schön blöd vom Zertifizierungsgeber, denn eine solche Forderung würde bei ganz vielen Wegen eine Zertifizierung verhindern, und es ist letzten Endes wie bei allen Zertifizierungen, an deren Zustandekommen der Zertifizierende ein finanzielles Interesse hat: Der größte Nutznießer ist der Aussteller des Zertifikats


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Februar 2021)

__





						Zertifizierung von Wanderwegen – Deutsches Wanderinstitut e.V.
					






					www.wanderinstitut.de


----------



## scratch_a (24. Februar 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da hast Du was mißverstanden. Eigentlich geht es nur darum, das auf einem als "Premiumwanderweg" zertifizierten Weg nicht gleichzeitig eine ausgewiesene Radroute verlaufen soll.
> Es ist nicht davon die Rede, dass ein solcher Weg für Radfahrer gesperrt sein muss.
> 
> Wäre auch schön blöd vom Zertifizierungsgeber, denn eine solche Forderung würde bei ganz vielen Wegen eine Zertifizierung verhindern, und es ist letzten Endes wie bei allen Zertifizierungen, an deren Zustandekommen der Zertifizierende ein finanzielles Interesse hat: *Der größte Nutznießer ist der Aussteller des Zertifikats*



Dein ersten Absatz würde ich auch so sehen, ja. Sehen aber bei den Tourismusverantwortlichen nicht alle so.

Beim zweiten habe ich meine Zweifel.
Für die Auszeichnung von Wanderwegen bekommen die Wegehalter eine sehr große Summe Geld! Deshalb liegt dem Wegehalter viel daran, dass man Wege zertifiziert bzw. nach einer bestimmten Zeit wieder rezertifiziert bekommt.
Übrigens bekommt man so ein Zertifikat für einen Qualitätsweg nicht einfach hinter her geschmissen. Man muss schon auch was bieten. Hat so ein ausgeschilderter Weg zu viel langweiligen Schotteranteil, gibt das "Minuspunkte" bzw. macht unter Umständen eine Qualifizierung unmöglich. Dies ist aber nur ein Punkt von mehreren.




dopero schrieb:


> Diese Schilder sind, mit Verlaub, Schwachsinn.
> Sie wenden sich an den Mountainbiker (andere Fahrradfahrer sind wohl nicht betroffen?) und warnen diesen vor einer Gefahr die ihm von Fußgängern droht (Genau das bedeutet das Symbol nach Logik der StVO). Zudem soll er noch auf die Gefährder Rücksicht nehmen. 😳
> Wenn dieses Schild denn nötig wäre, müsste man sich eher fragen ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre die Gefahr zu beseitigen, sprich den Weg für Fußgänger zu sperren. 😏



Ich vermute mal, dass du die Stellen, an denen diese Schilder bei uns stehen nicht kennst. Ich persönlich bin sehr häufig auf diesen Wegen unterwegs, könnte mich aber nicht erinnern, andere Räder als MTB darauf gesehen zu haben. 
Von dem her wussten die Person, die diese Schilder aufgestellt hat sehr wohl, welche Art von Rädern evtl. problematisch werden könnte. Wenn einer mit einem Stadtrad wie  darauf unterwegs ist, ist er entweder relativ langsam oder sehr sicher unterwegs und derjenige weiß dann, was er macht.

Abgesehen davon ist mit Sicherheit noch etwas Potenzial vorhanden, die Schilder etwas besser zu gestalten. Aber wenn diese Schilder die einzige "Einschränkung" sind und beide Parteien einfach nur darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden, dass eine Begegnung stattfinden kann, finde ich sie akzeptabel. Bisher habe ich auch nur positive Rückmeldungen darauf gesehen/erlebt, weil jeder erkennt, was gemeint ist. Wäre toll gewesen, wenn hier die DIMB ihr Schild mit dran gemacht bzw. ihr Schild zur Verfügung gestellt hätte. Kann aber sein, dass es damals (die Schilder stehen schon einige Jahre) von der DIMB noch gar kein solches Schild gab bzw. die entsprechende Person davon gar nichts weiß/wusste.
Schade, dass diese äußerst gute Absicht eines älteren Herren (der mit MTB nix am Hut hat und sich sein lebenlang in der Wegemarkierung/Pflege eingesetzt hat) hier nicht Anerkennung findet, sondern schlecht geredet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. Februar 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Diese Schilder sind, mit Verlaub, Schwachsinn.


Die sind einwandfrei, haben doch die Schilder und v.a. das Mindset dahinter uns die letzten Jahre hier in der Gegend freie Fahrt beschert.

Wie das Design ist interessiert da doch kein Schwein.


----------



## mw.dd (25. Februar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Für die Auszeichnung von Wanderwegen bekommen die Wegehalter eine sehr große Summe Geld!


Echt? Von wem? Vom Zertifizierer sicher nicht.


scratch_a schrieb:


> Übrigens bekommt man so ein Zertifikat für einen Qualitätsweg nicht einfach hinter her geschmissen.


Ich vermute, ich kenne die Zertifizierungssysteme von Wanderverband, Wanderinstitut, DIMB, DGNB, TÜV und einiger anderer besser als Du.
Natürlich bekommt man die Zertifikate nicht hinterher geworfen - man kauft sie sich.
Die Kriterienkataloge sind nicht unwichtig, aber flexibel.
Merke gut: Ein Zertifizierung, an deren Zustandekommen der Zertifizierende ein wirtschaftliches Interesse hat ist wertlos.


----------



## dopero (25. Februar 2021)

Wie man Schilder gut finden kann, die teilweise Verkehrszeichen der StVO nachahmen und dadurch wohl offiziell wirken sollen, erschließt sich mir halt überhaupt nicht.
Wer nur informieren will, kann ja ein Schild im Stil der DIMB Hinweistafeln verwenden.
Alles was nach StVO aussieht hat halt auch nur die dafür zuständige Behörde aufzustellen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Februar 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Wie man Schilder gut finden kann, die teilweise Verkehrszeichen der StVO nachahmen und dadurch wohl offiziell wirken sollen, erschließt sich mir halt überhaupt nicht.


Naja, mal sehen was die Zukunft (für Schilder) bringt:





						Michaela Kaniber, MdL, Staatsministerin für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten -  Bergsportler und Grundstücksbesitzer zusammenbringen
					

Alle Interessensgruppierungen an einem Tisch und gemeinsam Lösungen für eine verantwortungsvolle Nutzung der Natur entwickeln: Genau darauf zielt der Appell von Landwirtschaftsministerin Michaela Kaniber ab, im Landkreis Berchtesgadener Land eine regionale Initiative „Dein Freiraum. Mein...



					www.michaela-kaniber.de
				






dopero schrieb:


> Wer nur informieren will, kann ja ein Schild im Stil der DIMB Hinweistafeln verwenden.


Das wäre sicher die viel bessere Alternative zu dem zuvor verlinkten Schild in den Händen von StM Kaniber.


----------



## Felger (25. Februar 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da hast Du was mißverstanden. Eigentlich geht es nur darum, das auf einem als "Premiumwanderweg" zertifizierten Weg nicht gleichzeitig eine ausgewiesene Radroute verlaufen soll.
> Es ist nicht davon die Rede, dass ein solcher Weg für Radfahrer gesperrt sein muss.
> 
> Wäre auch schön blöd vom Zertifizierungsgeber, denn eine solche Forderung würde bei ganz vielen Wegen eine Zertifizierung verhindern, und es ist letzten Endes wie bei allen Zertifizierungen, an deren Zustandekommen der Zertifizierende ein finanzielles Interesse hat: Der größte Nutznießer ist der Aussteller des Zertifikats


du vergisst die Sache im Altmühltal

Ein Umstand, der vor allem beim Altmühltal-Panoramaweg Probleme macht, weil er der Premiumwanderweg in der Region schlechthin ist und von daher hohen Anforderungen genügen muss. Denn Würflein zufolge könnte die Zertifizierung als Premiumwanderweg wieder kassiert werden, wenn mehr als 300 Meter der Strecke auch als Radweg genutzt werden.









						Dürfen Biker ausgesperrt werden?
					

WEISSENBURG/EICHSTÄTT - Zerstören Mountainbiker, die abseits der ausgeschilderten Wege fahren, den Wald oder tragen sie sogar zum Artenreichtum bei? Eine Frage, die bei der jüngsten Versammlung des Vereins Naturpark Altmühltal kontrovers diskutiert wurde. Fest steht jedenfalls eines: Mit...




					www.nordbayern.de
				




hier steht dazu immer noch einiges an Mist
"Hinzu kommt, dass der Altmühltal-Panoramaweg, zertifiziert als Qualitätsweg Wanderbares Deutschland, als naturnaher, „entschleunigender“ Fernwanderweg bekannt ist. Wanderer erwarten hier zu Recht ein  ruhiges, ungestörtes Wandererlebnis."








						MTB-Sperrungen
					

Aus Naturschutz- und Sicherheitsgründen müssen einige wenige Abschnitte des Wanderweges Altmühltal-Panoramaweges für Mountainbiker gesperrt bleiben. In dieser Karte finden Sie rot markiert die betroffenen Abschnitte und, so bald wie möglich, auch mögliche Wege zum Umfahren der gesperrten …




					www.naturpark-altmuehltal.de


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Februar 2021)

Obwohl noch vereinzelt (unbedeutende) Schilder stehen, ist die Sache am Altmühltal-Panoramweg, wie der Artikel von 2015), Schnee von gestern. Nicht zuletzt aufgrund dieser Diskussionen hat der Deutsche Wanderverband, der den Altmühltal-Panoramaweg als Premiumwanderweg zertifiziert, seine bis dahin etwas strengen Anforderungen deutlich gelockert, so dass die gemeinsame Nutzung von Wegstrecken nun nicht mehr automatisch negativ ins Gewicht fällt (sh. o.).

Die Seite des Naturparks könnte langsam mal gelöscht werden.

Interessant wird es vermutlich jetzt dann doch wieder, wenn vereinzelte UNBs aufgrund der neuen Bekanntmachung meinen hier ansetzen zu müssen.

Die Stelle von dem Foto zum Artikel kenne ich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (25. Februar 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> wenn mehr als 300 Meter der Strecke auch als Radweg genutzt werden.


Niemand will den Panoramaweg als Radweg nutzen; das ist entweder ein schweres Mißverständnis oder absichtliche Irreführung.


----------



## ufp (25. Februar 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Dieses Schild gibt die Rechtslage in Bayern wieder und hilft von vornherein Klarheit darüber zu verschaffen


Vielleicht wäre eine kleine Ergänzung noch sinnvoll:

*BayNatSchG *Art. 28
Benutzung von Wegen; Markierungen

(1) 1*Jedermann darf* auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit *Fahrzeugen *ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren.
2*Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang.*

Ich weiß schon, es besteht dann die Gefahr, dass immer mehr Text auf eine kleine Fläche gepackt werden soll und dass das dann nicht mehr gelesen wird.


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Februar 2021)

Ein zusätzlicher Hinweis auf einen "Vorrang" sollte nicht nötig sein, wenn man zuvor Punkt 4 berücksichtigt.
Zudem ist das Schild länderübergreifend.


----------



## ufp (25. Februar 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ein zusätzlicher Hinweis auf einen "Vorrang" sollte nötig sein, wenn man zuvor Punkt 4 berücksichtigt.
> Zudem ist das Schild länderübergreifend.


Ich dachte nur, weil dort _IG Chiemgau - Bertesgadener Land_ dabei steht....

Und die Ergänzung wäre halt nicht für die MTB gedacht, sondern für die Wanderer, die dann nocheinmal sehen können, dass die MTB völlig rechtens (das verfassungsgemäßte Recht haben), dort auch zu fahren. Um allfälligen Diskussionen etwas Wind aus den Segeln nehmen zu können ("Ihr derfts durt nit foarn! Doch! Nein! Doch, siehe Art. 28 Abs 1 BayNatSchG...)


----------



## ufp (25. Februar 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> du vergisst die Sache im Altmühltal
> 
> Ein Umstand, der vor allem beim Altmühltal-Panoramaweg Probleme macht, weil er der Premiumwanderweg in der Region schlechthin ist und von daher hohen Anforderungen genügen muss.


Was wäre die Alternative?
Wenn beide Seiten den Weg weiterhin benutzen, sind "die Wanderer" (natürlich: einige oder Teile des Wanderverbands) nicht glücklich. Auch, dass es dann kein exklusiver Premiumwanderweg ist.

MTB Aussperren ist verfassungsrechtlich nicht erlaubt und keine Alternative.

Wäre es daher eine Alternative, wenn man (wer ist man? DIMB, DAV, Freiwillige) "einfach" einen neuen Weg anlegen würden (mit Zustimmung bzw Genehmigung natürlich)?

Der könnte dann auch individuell*er* gestaltet werden (also wie ein Wanderweg, Teile davon mit kleinen Anlegern, Bodenwellen, Steinen, Wurzeln mitnehmen bzw miteinbinden etc).


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Februar 2021)

Danke für den Hinweis. Man sollte es halt so einfach halten, wie es eben ist.


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Februar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Was wäre die Alternative?
> Wenn beide Seiten den Weg weiterhin benutzen, sind "die Wanderer" (natürlich: einige oder Teile des Wanderverbands) nicht glücklich. Auch, dass es dann kein exklusiver Premiumwanderweg ist.


Man muss nicht so tun als ob am Altmühltal-Panoramaweg die Hölle los wäre (kurze Abschnitte an sonnigen Sonntagen mal ausgenommen). Das ist nicht der Fall und die Fußgänger und Radfahrer kommen dort auch sehr gut miteinander aus.

Wenn die Zertifizierung auf dem Spiel steht, hat man halt plötzlich einen Konflikt - aber nicht auf dem Weg.


----------



## franzam (25. Februar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wäre es daher eine Alternative, wenn man (wer ist man? DIMB, DAV, Freiwillige) "einfach" einen neuen Weg anlegen würden (mit Zustimmung bzw Genehmigung natürlich)?
> 
> Der könnte dann auch individuell*er* gestaltet werden (also wie ein Wanderweg, Teile davon mit kleinen Anlegern, Bodenwellen, Steinen, Wurzeln mitnehmen bzw miteinbinden etc).



Für jede Interessengruppe einen eigenen Weg, finde ich, konterkariert eigentlich die Forderung auf allen Wegen fahren zu dürfen. Denn jede Gruppierung wird dann ihre (Besitz)Ansprüche als gottgegeben und absolutistisch sehen. Da geht dann der Schuss erst recht nach hinten los.
Auch stört es mich als Grundbesitzer, wenn ein Verein meint er könne sich mit einer Zertifizierung die Bestimmungshoheit über anderer Leute Besitz erkaufen... z.B. Fränkischer Gebirgsweg


----------



## ufp (25. Februar 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Für jede Interessengruppe einen eigenen Weg, finde ich, konterkariert eigentlich die Forderung auf allen Wegen fahren zu dürfen.


Wieviele wären das?


franzam schrieb:


> Denn jede Gruppierung wird dann ihre (Besitz)Ansprüche als gottgegeben und absolutistisch sehen. Da geht dann der Schuss erst recht nach hinten los.


Wieso?
Wenn es in einem Gebiet ca 30 Wanderwege gäbe, könnte man zB 5-10 davon als zur gemeinsame Nutzung verwenden (Wanderer und MTB) und *weitere *20-30 Wege würden für MTB gebaut und auch nur von diesen genutzt werden dürfen.

Kommt natürlich auch auf das Gebiet an, wie groß es ist und wie die jeweiligen Untergründe bzw Hangbeschaffenheiten sind.

Wäre zumindest in machen Gegenden, wo wirklich viel oder zu viel los ist bzw wo es zu viele Konflikte gibt, eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## franzam (25. Februar 2021)

Wer bestimmt was ein Gebiet ist, welche Wege für wem freigegeben werden?  Wer überwacht das mit welchen Sanktionsmöglichkeiten.... usw.
Abgesehen davon, finde ich die Idee noch extra Wege anzulegen als gelinde gesagt nicht begeisternd. Da sind dann sogar mir die Ansichten mancher Natur- oder Jagdverbände näher.
Dann gleich Bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (25. Februar 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Wer bestimmt was ein Gebiet ist,


Na nimm einen x beliebigen Wald (Gebiet, Gegend), zB Hirschwald oder Wolferlohe.
Bestimmen tut es die Nachfrage in den betreffenden Gebieten, Gegenden.
Dazu müßten sich halt welche finden; sogenannte Ansprechpartner.
Ev (auch) die DIMB.



franzam schrieb:


> welche Wege für wem freigegeben werden?


Siehe oben #1.176

Jeder erhält einen Teil vom Kuchen, hier vom Wald.
Und, es werden nicht weniger, sondern eben mehr.



franzam schrieb:


> Wer überwacht das mit welchen Sanktionsmöglichkeiten.... usw.


Das ist sicher ein Problem.
Wobei ein Wanderer, Spaziergeher sicher mehr Eigeninteresse haben wird, sich nicht auf einen MTB Weg zu begeben...



franzam schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, finde ich die Idee noch extra Wege anzulegen als gelinde gesagt nicht begeisternd.


Wieso?
Wenn dadurch die Konflikte vermieden werden können oder gar eine Sperrung (zwar nicht in Bayern, da Verfassung, aber in anderen Bundesländern) verhindert werden könnte.



franzam schrieb:


> Da sind dann sogar mir die Ansichten mancher Natur- oder Jagdverbände näher.


Welche sind das?


franzam schrieb:


> Dann gleich Bikepark.


Da hast du in der Regel 3 Strecken (DH, Freeride, Anfänger ev noch eine Familienabfahrt).
Dann müßte wohl noch ein Lift gebaut werden mit all seinen eher bedenklichen Umwelteigenschaften bzw Begleiterscheinungen.
Und mir wäre dann auch etwas fad. 
Irgendwann würde es mir zu langweilig sein, immer dieselbe Strecke.
Für mich, 2-4x im Jahr aber durchaus in Ordnung.


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Februar 2021)

Es wäre in diesem Thread hilfreich, wenn man sich auf das Bundesland im Topic beschränken würde.
Dann würden sich zahlreiche Diskussionsansätze aufgrund der hiesigen Rechtslage und Rahmenbedingungen schon nicht stellen. 
Diese können dann gerne an anderer Stelle in diesem Forum (ist ja groß genug) diskutiert werden.


----------



## KUBIKUS (25. Februar 2021)

Also ich fahre weiterhin da, wo ich auch Luft atmen kann. 
P.S. Ich weiß, der Beitrag bringt uns nicht weiter, für mich aber eine Möglichkeit, der Sache etwas entspannter entgegen zu wirken.


----------



## scratch_a (25. Februar 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Echt? Von wem? Vom Zertifizierer sicher nicht.
> 
> Ich vermute, ich kenne die Zertifizierungssysteme von Wanderverband, Wanderinstitut, DIMB, DGNB, TÜV und einiger anderer besser als Du.
> Natürlich bekommt man die Zertifikate nicht hinterher geworfen - man kauft sie sich.
> ...



Die Fördermittel kommen vom Staat.

Kann durchaus sein, dass du besser Bescheid weißt, wie das mit der Zertifizierung abläuft. Und jetzt? Was hat das mit der Diskussion zu tun?



dopero schrieb:


> Wie man Schilder gut finden kann, die teilweise Verkehrszeichen der StVO nachahmen und dadurch wohl offiziell wirken sollen, erschließt sich mir halt überhaupt nicht.
> Wer nur informieren will, kann ja ein Schild im Stil der DIMB Hinweistafeln verwenden.
> Alles was nach StVO aussieht hat halt auch nur die dafür zuständige Behörde aufzustellen.



Wer bei diesen Schildern nicht erkennt, dass sie mit der StVO nichts zu tun haben, hat wohl andere Probleme.



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das wäre sicher die viel bessere Alternative.



Wie gesagt, die Schilder stehen schon einige Jahre. Keine Ahnung ob es damals die Schilder der DIMB schon gab und falls ja, ob die entsprechende Person überhaupt davon wusste. 
Ich persönlich kenne nur das eine Schild der DIMB auf dem Bild, welches hier schon öfters verlinkt wurde, auch erst seit ich es vor einigen Monaten hier gesehen habe. In unserer Region gibt es keine DIMB IG, welche sich den Namen darauf schreiben lassen könnte.


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Februar 2021)

Mein Zitat muss man im Zusammenhang mit dem gesamten Beitrag und insbesondere dem verlinkten Schild, das Frau Ministerin Kaniber in Händen hält, sehen. 
Es bezieht sich nicht auf die Schilder, die Du meinst.


----------



## dopero (25. Februar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wer bei diesen Schildern nicht erkennt, dass sie mit der StVO nichts zu tun haben, hat wohl andere Probleme.


Was konnte man da jetzt so missverstehen?
Es geht nicht um eine direkte Verwechslung, sondern darum, dass imho dem ganzen restlichen Schild, durch die Verwendung eines offiziellen Verkehrszeichens als dessen Bestandteil, unterschwellig ein offizieller Charakter verliehen werden soll.



scratch_a schrieb:


> Schade, dass diese äußerst gute Absicht eines älteren Herren (der mit MTB nix am Hut hat und sich sein lebenlang in der Wegemarkierung/Pflege eingesetzt hat) hier nicht Anerkennung findet, sondern schlecht geredet wird.


Gerade wenn man mit einer Nutzergruppe nichts am Hut hat, sollte man vielleicht zuvor das Gespräch suchen und herausfinden wie die eigene Idee beim Gegenüber so ankommt.
Ansonsten klingt das das für mich halt nur nach „Es war ja nur gut gemeint“.


----------



## scratch_a (25. Februar 2021)

Sorry, ich komm da nicht mehr mit, was ich da jetzt missverstanden haben soll.
Den "unterschwellig offiziellen Charakter" hast bisher nur du so empfunden. Für mich und viele andere ist es eindeutig, dass es kein offizielles Verkehrszeichen ist/sein soll/den Anschein erwecken soll, sondern nur ein gut gemeinter Hinweis sein soll.
Aber ist ok. Lassen wir es dabei. Uns ist es egal, solange kein offizielles Radverbotsschild auf den Wegen angebracht wird. Dann hätten wir ein viel größeres Problem, als solche Hinweisschilder, die man besser hätte gestalten können.


----------



## Rajesh (26. Februar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Wenn dadurch die Konflikte vermieden werden können oder gar eine Sperrung (zwar nicht in Bayern, da Verfassung, aber in anderen Bundesländern) verhindert werden könnte.


Du vergisst dabei andere Interessensgruppen

Waldbesitzer, die möglichst wenig Wege auf seinen Grund haben wollen.
Jäger, die möglichst wenig Störung des Wildes haben wollen


----------



## mw.dd (26. Februar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Dazu müßten sich halt welche finden; sogenannte Ansprechpartner.
> Ev (auch) die DIMB.


Ich hoffe nicht, dass sich ein Verein, für den das Betretungsrecht das wichtigste überhaupt ist sich auf solchen Unsinn einlässt. Abgesehen davon ist es erstens sowieso illusorisch, für Radfahrer auch nur ansatzweise ein halbwegs attraktives Wegenetz zusätzlich zum bestehenden anzulegen und zweitens wüsste ich auch nicht, wer legitimiert wäre im Namen der Radfahrer entsprechende Absprachen zu treffen.


scratch_a schrieb:


> Und jetzt? Was hat das mit der Diskussion zu tun?


Du wolltest mir erklären, wie das mit der Zertifizierung funktioniert. Schon vergessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (26. Februar 2021)

Rajesh schrieb:


> Du vergisst dabei andere Interessensgruppen


Vergessen nicht ;-)
Und vermutlich gibt es da noch mehr(ere)...


Rajesh schrieb:


> Waldbesitzer, die möglichst wenig Wege auf seinen Grund haben wollen.


Ist die Frage, wie das rechtlich aussieht.
Wer darf, außer in Staatsbesitz, Wege anlegen, auf denen dann gewandert oder gefahren wird.
Wenn man keine Wege anlegen dürfte, wäre die Legimität des Privatwaldes in Frage zu stellen.
Immerhin wird nach wie vor Wald, an Private, verkauft. Das Betretungsrecht bleibt, Gott sei Dank, davon (noch) unberührt.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht, dass sich ein Verein, für den das Betretungsrecht das wichtigste überhaupt ist sich auf solchen Unsinn einlässt.


?
Wär dir eine Sperrung oder Einschränkung von Wegen lieber?


mw.dd schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist es erstens sowieso illusorisch, für Radfahrer auch nur ansatzweise ein halbwegs attraktives Wegenetz zusätzlich zum bestehenden anzulegen


Tja.
Man sein.
Aber man kann es ja mal versuchen bzw einen Lösungs- oder Diskussionsvorschlag bringen.


mw.dd schrieb:


> und zweitens wüsste ich auch nicht, wer legitimiert wäre im Namen der Radfahrer entsprechende Absprachen zu treffen.


Niemand?
Wäre das die bessere Lösung?
Wäre es gut, wenn sich der Oberfranke in Unterfranken einsetzt?
Der Nordrhein-Westfale mischt sich in Sachsen ein? Ein Schleswig-Holsteiner in Baden-Württember?

ZB gibt es in Österreich so einen Verein, der es gemacht hat:




__





						Der Verein | WienerWaldTrails
					






					www.wienerwaldtrails.at
				



Wir sind eine Gemeinschaft von Bikern, die sich für ein modernes, attraktives MTB-Angebot im Wienerwald engagiert. Dafür wollen wir mit allen Nutzer- und Interessengruppen Lösungen erarbeiten. Zeitgemäße Strecken können nur gemeinsam mit Mountainbikern verwirklicht werden!

Ob deren Arbeit und Legitimation richtig sind oder nicht, darüber kann man diskutieren (nicht hier, da [Rechtslage] Bayern).

Abgesehen davon gibt es ja einige (genug?) IG DIMB in den entsprechenden Regionen, die sich auch, ua für legale Strecken, einsetzen.

Und auch der DAV, ÖAV&Co hat (Wander) Wege errichtet und ausgehandelt...


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Februar 2021)

Es besteht derzeit keine Veranlassung im Vorgriff auf, auch künftig weiterhin, rechtswidrige Wegsperrungen über Alternativen zu diskutieren. Selbstverständlich sind Angebote immer willkommen, aber nicht Bedingung.

Da die Rechtslage in Österreich eine komplett andere ist als in Deutschland, sind die Voraussetzungen derart Unterschiedlich, dass man zumindest in diesem Thread nicht auf Beispiele aus Österreich zurückgreifen sollte.

Ansonsten bieten die in Bayern geltenden Vorschriften zum Betretungs-, Naturschutz- und Baurecht, etc. alle Möglichkeiten den Unterschiedlichsten Interessen gerecht zu werden - und da sind auch alle Variationen des Mountainbikens inkludiert. Die Umsetzung ist eine Frage was lokal möglich ist. Das muss man aber hier nicht weiter vertiefen.


----------



## SJ-Alex (26. Februar 2021)

Rajesh schrieb:


> Du vergisst dabei andere Interessensgruppen
> 
> Waldbesitzer, die möglichst wenig Wege auf seinen Grund haben wollen.
> Jäger, die möglichst wenig Störung des Wildes haben wollen


Die Jägersleut bringen sich schon (wieder) in Stellung - süß auch die unschuldig dreinblickende junge Dame auf dem Bild 😍 zur Untermauerung der "Argumentationsliste"


----------



## null-2wo (26. Februar 2021)




----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Februar 2021)

Da hat das Bayerische Umweltministerium eine schöne Vorlage für Konflikte, die es nach dem Gesetz nicht bräuchte, gegeben.

Zur Jägerschaft hatte ich gestern im "Parallel-Thread" etwas geschrieben.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Februar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Wär dir eine Sperrung oder Einschränkung von Wegen lieber?


Was für eine dämliche Frage. Was anderes als Sperrung oder Einschränkung wären denn getrennte Wege für Fußgänger und Radfahrer?


ufp schrieb:


> Wir sind eine Gemeinschaft von Bikern, die sich für ein modernes, attraktives MTB-Angebot im Wienerwald engagiert. Dafür wollen wir mit allen Nutzer- und Interessengruppen Lösungen erarbeiten. Zeitgemäße Strecken können nur gemeinsam mit Mountainbikern verwirklicht werden!
> 
> Ob deren Arbeit und Legitimation richtig sind oder nicht, darüber kann man diskutieren (nicht hier, da [Rechtslage] Bayern).
> 
> ...


Es darf gern jeder Verein oder Privatmensch oder wer auch immer mit dem Grundbesitzer über das Anlegen von Wegen für was auch immer reden und entsprechende Projekte verwirklichen.
Das Betretungsrecht steht dabei aber nicht zur Disposition (auch das für Fußgänger nicht!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (26. Februar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1215915


Kann man gegen solche (wissentlichen?) Falschaussagen eigentlich irgendwie vorgehen?


----------



## null-2wo (26. Februar 2021)

nö, auf facebook darf jeder (fast) alles verbreiten, was er will  das ist diese "freiheit" von der alle reden.


----------



## franzam (26. Februar 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, wie das rechtlich aussieht.
> Wer darf, außer in Staatsbesitz, Wege anlegen, auf denen dann gewandert oder gefahren wird.
> Wenn man keine Wege anlegen dürfte, wäre die Legimität des Privatwaldes in Frage zu stellen.
> Immerhin wird nach wie vor Wald, an Private, verkauft. Das Betretungsrecht bleibt, Gott sei Dank, davon (noch) unberührt.


Das ist eine komische Einstellung. Wenn ich es nicht dulde, dass in meinen Wald Wege angelegt werden sollte man mich am besten enteignen, oder wie?


ufp schrieb:


> Wär dir eine Sperrung oder Einschränkung von Wegen lieber?


Nein, extra Wege für jede Gruppe  würden aber  eine Sperrung für andere bedeuten. Aber dem steht ja in Bayern zum Glück die Verfassung entgegen
Ich kann mir durchaus auch Sperrungen vorstellen. Aber nur wenn triftige Gründe vorliegen


----------



## dirtdaddy (27. Februar 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Also ich fahre weiterhin da, wo ich auch Luft atmen kann.
> P.S. Ich weiß, der Beitrag bringt uns nicht weiter, für mich aber eine Möglichkeit, der Sache etwas entspannter entgegen zu wirken.


Dito. Früher nannte man das miteinander Leben. Aber in der heutigen Zeit brauchts nach der App für einvernehmlichen Sex auch noch eine App für einvernnehmliches Bewegen in der Natur.


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. Februar 2021)

dirtdaddy schrieb:


> Dito. Früher nannte man das miteinander Leben.


Das ist auch heute noch so - und funktioniert.



dirtdaddy schrieb:


> Aber in der heutigen Zeit brauchts ... auch noch eine App für einvernehmliches Bewegen in der Natur.


Apps können nützlich und hilfreich sein, aber dafür sollte niemand eine App brauchen.

Btw.: Die DIMB hat selbstverständlich auch die berechtigten Interessen des Naturschutzes, der Eigentümer und der anderen Naturnutzer und Erholungsuchenden im Blick.


----------



## dopero (27. Februar 2021)

conathanjumpman schrieb:


> Da kommt Kritik an dem Rückzug des DAV aus der gemeinsamen Stellungnahme auch von der Bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich möchte das nochmal hoch holen.
Besonders der als Hinweis gewählte, aber wohl selber ausgedachte Schlusssatz*,


> Laut neuer Verwaltungsvorschrift sind „*Wege, die so schmal sind, dass bei einer Begegnung eine Partei vom Weg ins Grün treten muss, um den anderen passieren zu lassen*“ ungeeignet für Radfahrer.


sorgt bei mir für extremes Stirnrunzeln. Er zeigt mir eigentlich, dass es nicht um nachvollziehbare Argumente geht, sondern nur darum gegen eine einzelne Nutzergruppe vorzugehen.
Denn bei einer Begegnung Fußgänger-Fußgänger muss ebenso, wie bei einer Begegnung Fußgänger-Radfahrer, auf einem schmalen Weg einer ins Grün ausweichen. Also ist die Voraussetzung, mit der hier für eine angebliche Ungeeignetheit argumentiert wird, doch für beide Nutzergruppen gleichermaßen gegeben. Bildet man sich wirklich ein, mit einem solchen Argumenten können Vorschriften erlassen werden, welche auf Verständnis bei der Bevölkerung und juristische Zustimmung im Streitfall treffen?

*    Ich kann in der Verwaltungsvorschrift nur den Satz "Dies wird insbesondere bei Singletrails der Fall sein, *wenn einer der Wegenutzer den Weg im Begegnungsfall verlassen muss.*" in Kapitel 1.3.3.2 finden.


----------



## scratch_a (27. Februar 2021)

In der aktuellen Bike ist ein etwas ausführlicheres Interview mit dem DAV (Mair) drin. Da ist die Rede von einem Pilotprojekt aus dem Jahr 2018, bei dem ein "Leitfaden Haftung und Recht" erstellt wurde. Weiß da jemand genaueres, warum der DAV das leidige Thema Haftung bei diesem Projekt mit aufgenommen hat, wenn es doch in Bayern so eh gesetzlich ausreichend verankert ist?


----------



## dopero (27. Februar 2021)

Seit ich mich mit der Thematik beschäftige, stoße ich immer wieder auf Hinweise das es runde Tische gibt/gab und aus diesen angeblich auch viele Absichtspapiere, Leitfäden und Vereinbarungen hervorgingen/hervorgegangen sind.
Leider kann ich davon nichts auffinden, sprich nichts ist nach modernen Maßstäben frei zugänglich. Meist ist es schon eine große Herausforderung herauszubekommen wer in an diesen Gremien überhaupt beteiligt war. Oder geht das nur mir so?

Wenn man dann mal durch einen Zufall wie den Artikel in der BIKE, den richtigen Suchbegriff genannt bekommt, ist das Auffinden kein Problem mehr: "Leitfaden Haftung und Recht"


----------



## mw.dd (27. Februar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Bike ist ein etwas ausführlicheres Interview mit dem DAV (Mair) drin. Da ist die Rede von einem Pilotprojekt aus dem Jahr 2018, bei dem ein "Leitfaden Haftung und Recht" erstellt wurde. Weiß da jemand genaueres, warum der DAV das leidige Thema Haftung bei diesem Projekt mit aufgenommen hat, wenn es doch in Bayern so eh gesetzlich ausreichend verankert ist?


Ich frage mich eher, warum da ohne Not "Recht" aufgenommen wurde - und dann auch noch so getan wird, als wäre das was allgemein gültiges (von Bayern ist da kaum die Rede).
Das mit der Haftung haben sie nämlich gut zusamengefasst; das mit dem Recht ist leider in Teilen schief gegangen.


----------



## null-2wo (27. Februar 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich kann in der Verwaltungsvorschrift nur den Satz "Dies wird insbesondere bei Singletrails der Fall sein, *wenn einer der Wegenutzer den Weg im Begegnungsfall verlassen muss.*" in Kapitel 1.3.3.2 finden.


wärs von der warte her nicht einfacher eine bewegungsrichtung für derartige wege festzulegen - sprich, einbahnstraßenwege draus zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (27. Februar 2021)

Die Warte spielt für solches Gedankengut zwar eine wichtige Rolle, aber vernünftig ist das nicht.


----------



## null-2wo (27. Februar 2021)

vernünftig*er*. das heißt nicht unbedingt vernünftig.


----------



## dopero (27. Februar 2021)

Da aber wie beschrieben auch Fußgänger wegen Fußgängern den Weg verlassen müssen, Einbahnregelungen dann für alle Benutzer. 😜
Und wenn es zu einem Ziel nur einen Weg gibt, muss man entweder eine zeitliche Regelung treffen (stundenweise wechselnde Richtung?) oder eben einen zweiten (Rück)weg bauen...


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. Februar 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Fußgänger wegen Fußgängern


Gibt auch schnellere und langsamere Fußgänger...


----------



## dopero (27. Februar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Bike ist ein etwas ausführlicheres Interview mit dem DAV (Mair) drin. Da ist die Rede von einem Pilotprojekt aus dem Jahr 2018, bei dem ein "Leitfaden Haftung und Recht" erstellt wurde. Weiß da jemand genaueres, warum der DAV das leidige Thema Haftung bei diesem Projekt mit aufgenommen hat, wenn es doch in Bayern so eh gesetzlich ausreichend verankert ist?


Habe diesen "Leitfaden" jetzt mal grob durchgesehen.
Kann es sein, dass solche Sachverhalte wie Eignung und Beschaffenheit eines Weges schon 2018 dort niedergeschrieben wurden? Obwohl man dies wegen dem Titel des Leitfadens nicht unbedingt erwarten würde?
Sieht für mich gerade so aus, als würde das dort geschriebene in "ausformulierter" Weise jetzt in der Verwaltungsvorschrift auftauchen. Insbesondere da hier, wie im Endeffekt in der Verwaltungsvorschrift auch, nur eine Nutzergruppe betrachtet wird und man es versäumt die getroffenen Kriterien auch bei den anderen Nutzergruppen zu prüfen.


----------



## franzam (27. Februar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> wärs von der warte her nicht einfacher eine bewegungsrichtung für derartige wege festzulegen - sprich, einbahnstraßenwege draus zu machen?


Bergaufflow auf dem Trail, bergab dann auf Forststraßen.....

...obwohl, einigen der motorisierten MTBler würde das sogar gefallen


----------



## KäptnFR (28. Februar 2021)

Dieser unsägliche „Leid“faden vom DAV ist bisher irgendwie glatt an mir vorbei gegangen, Danke fürs (nochmal?) verlinken @dopero. Da würd ich meine DAV Mitgliedschaft ja am liebsten gleich ein 2. mal kündigen. Aber ehe die Herrschaften das dann als Kündigung der Kündigung rechtsverdrehen, lass ich das lieber...

Anknüpfend an @Sun on Tour s Chronologie im Parallelthread versuch ich mich mal im spoilern:
Umweltministerin Ulrike Scharf (der Name wird Ihr rein optisch btw durchaus gerecht  😍😁) musste Anfang 2018 Ihren Hut nehmen weil Sie sagen wir mal zuviel „Umwelt“ und zuwenig ähm „Ministerin“ war. Sie wurde zunächst von Marcel Huber beerbt, der dann Ende 2018 den Platz für Thorsten Glauber frei machte (musste?). Der DAV Leidfaden ist ja unschwer zu erkennen als:






Wird kein Zufall sein dass dieser erst nach Scharfs Rauswurf in 2018 entstanden ist. Scheinbar haben sich da dann Türen geöffnet zwischen den MTB Gegnern (im Allgäu?), dem Umweltministerium und dann irgendwie traurigerweise auch zum DAV? Letzterer hat sich dann offenbar als Sprachrohr des Umweltministeriums missbrauchen lassen, um eben diesen Leidfaden unter die Leute zu bringen. Dabei hat der DAV seine bisherige (richtige, verfassungskonforme) Ansicht zum Thema „geeigneter Weg“ in seinem Rechtshandbuch kurzerhand über den Haufen geworfen und seine neue „Meinung“ installiert. Der DAV trägt also sehr wohl diese unsägliche verfassungswidrige Verwaltungsverordnung mit.

Btw: Auf mein Kündigungsschreiben mit Angabe des Kündigungsgrundes (s.o.), kam vom DAV nur seichtes rumgeeier, es würde sich jemand bei mir melden um den Sachverhalt zu klären blabla. Da ist in der Folge bis heute natürlich nichts passiert, darum bin ich nun nach fast 15 Jahren dort erstmal raus.


----------



## scratch_a (28. Februar 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Seit ich mich mit der Thematik beschäftige, stoße ich immer wieder auf Hinweise das es runde Tische gibt/gab und aus diesen angeblich auch viele Absichtspapiere, Leitfäden und Vereinbarungen hervorgingen/hervorgegangen sind.
> Leider kann ich davon nichts auffinden, sprich nichts ist nach modernen Maßstäben frei zugänglich. Meist ist es schon eine große Herausforderung herauszubekommen wer in an diesen Gremien überhaupt beteiligt war. Oder geht das nur mir so?
> 
> Wenn man dann mal durch einen Zufall wie den Artikel in der BIKE, den richtigen Suchbegriff genannt bekommt, ist das Auffinden kein Problem mehr: "Leitfaden Haftung und Recht"



Danke fürs Suchen und verlinken. Ich habe mir diesen Leitfaden aus diesem 250.000€ Pilotprojekt soeben auch mal durchgelesen. 

Auch für mich als Laie springt sofort der Punkt 4.2.1. Einschränkung des Betretungsrechts und Wegeeignung ins Auge. 
Darin heißt es u.a.: 
"Bei der Beurteilung, ob ein Weg für das Radfahren geeignet ist im Sinne des Natur-
schutzrechtes, kommt es auf objektive Merkmale an. 
(...)
Die Voraussetzungen für das Vorliegen eines Weges (siehe Kapitel 4.2.2.) und dessen
Eignung (siehe Kapitel 4.2.3.) sind im Gesetz nicht definiert. Bei der Vielfalt der Erho-
lungsräume in Bayern lassen sich keine generellen und überall zutreffenden Aussagen
aufstellen. Die im Folgenden aufgeführten Merkmale sind vom DAV erarbeitet und bei-
spielhaft. Dieser Kriterienkatalog ist noch nicht finalisiert und kann noch um mögliche
Kriterien zur Beurteilung ergänzt werden. Diese Ergänzungen finden sich in den entspre-
chenden *Vollzugshinweisen des Ministeriums*."

Während unter 4.2.2. Definition Weg in meinen Augen gut dargestellt wird, kommt bei 4.2.3. Eignung des Weges etwas Bedenken auf. 
Demnach hört es sich so an, als wären aus DAV-Sicht sämtliche Wege mit Spitzkehren (- Steigung, *Kurven*, Übersichtlichkeit) generell ungeeignet.

Wie auch immer...anscheinend waren paar Punkte durchaus eine Vorlage für die jetzigen Vollzugshinweise. Von dem her wird dann auch langsam klar, warum der DAV den Protestbrief nicht mit unterschreiben wollte (konnte?). Irgendwie ist das ganze sehr traurig.


----------



## dopero (28. Februar 2021)

Genau am Punkt 4.1.2 bin ich jetzt auch hängen geblieben. Besonders dieser Absatz


> Es ist nicht auf das subjektive Können des Radfahrers abzustellen.
> Diese Einschränkung stützt sich auf den Vorbehalt in Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 2 BV, wonach jedermann verpflichtet ist, mit Natur und Landschaft pfleglich umzugehen.


finde ich eine echte Unverschämtheit. Hier wird ohne weitere Herleitung oder Erläuterung postuliert, dass es für pfleglichen Umgang mit Natur und Landschaft nicht auf den Einzelfall ankommt und nur objektive Kriterien anzuwenden sind. Wie man dies aus Artikel 141 herauslesen will, ist mir echt schleierhaft. Zudem gibt es ja Gerichtsurteil(e) die das genau anders sehen.
Zudem gewinne ich den Eindruck, dass bei diesem Thema als objektives Kriterium immer der schlechteste Fall ("Umweltrowdy") angenommen wird. Sonst wird/muss bei solchen Sachverhalten immer vom Durchschnitt ausgegangen werden. Irgend etwas läuft hier wohl schon bei den Grundlagen verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (28. Februar 2021)

Wann reicht die DIMB Klage ein? Ich vermute ich bin nicht der Einzige der gern etwas für diesen Zweck spenden würde.

Mir geht diese ganze Scheisse sowas von LUZIFERMÄSSIG auf die Eier......


----------



## Keepiru (28. Februar 2021)

Aus gegebenem Anlass und Neugier:








						"Trails" im Wald gesperrt
					

Eichstätt/Pietenfeld - Im Staatswald zwischen Eichstätt und Pietenfeld sind derzeit Routen gesperrt, die sonst gerne von Mountainbik ...




					www.donaukurier.de
				




Gab es eigentlich schon IRGENDWO jemals etwas positives für den MountainbikeSPORT wo sich der DAV als "Ansprechpartner" engagiert hat? Alle mir bekannten Fälle waren ein komplettes Desaster.


----------



## Cubie (1. März 2021)

Keepiru schrieb:


> Wann reicht die DIMB Klage ein? Ich vermute ich bin nicht der Einzige der gern etwas für diesen Zweck spenden würde.
> 
> Mir geht diese ganze Scheisse sowas von LUZIFERMÄSSIG auf die Eier......


Den Klageweg würde auch ich finanziell unterstützen!
Kann man hier so etwas wie ein Crowdfunding aufsetzten?
Um dem DIMB auch einen finanzielle solide Basis für eine Klage zu geben.
Evtl. schließen sich ja die Reiter am Ende mit an.


----------



## Aldar (1. März 2021)

Irgendwo gelesen': Die DIMB hat kein Verbandsklagerecht , kann also nicht selber Klagen. 
Ihr könnt aber Klagen und auf Hilfe der DIMB hoffen bzw. vor der Klage evtl. mal nachfragen ob die Unterstützt


----------



## Sun on Tour (1. März 2021)

Für die Interessenvertretung auf juristischem Wege stellt das deshalb kein sonderliches Problem dar. Das ist bei anderen Verbänden und Vereinen genauso. Im Übrigen gibt es durchaus Rechtskonstellationen bei denen die DIMB auch selbst klagen kann.


----------



## xrated (1. März 2021)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie man mit den Trails in Treuchtlingen legal geschafft hat. Wahrscheinlich nicht an die große Glocke gehängt und auch keine Ausschreibungen mit 100tsden Euro?
Als Unterstützer dort übrigens: Bayerische Staatsforsten.
In der Region München wird das sicher 10-20 Jahre dauern bis man soweit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KäptnFR (2. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1218925
> Servus @KäptnFR ,
> nun die angekündigte Antwort.
> 
> ...


Ich erlaube mir mal das hierher zu verschieben, ist ja kein spezielles Isartrail Thema.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. März 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie man mit den Trails in Treuchtlingen legal geschafft hat. Wahrscheinlich nicht an die große Glocke gehängt und auch keine Ausschreibungen mit 100tsden Euro?
> Als Unterstützer dort übrigens: Bayerische Staatsforsten.
> In der Region München wird das sicher 10-20 Jahre dauern bis man soweit ist.


Mach halt mal:








						Streckenbau Leitfaden
					

Hilfestellung zum MTB Strecken- und Anlagenbau als Zusatzangebot für verschiedene Disziplinen. Wie ein Mountainbike-Trail legal errichtet werden kann.




					www.dimb.de
				




Wobei Treuchtlingen halt auch irgendso eine Sport-FH hat und seit Jahren das Enduro-Rennen und nen großen Radsportverein, etc -> also bisschen so nen Background. 
Aber vielleicht gibts bei euch unten ja auch so Orte?


----------



## mw.dd (2. März 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie man mit den Trails in Treuchtlingen legal geschafft hat. Wahrscheinlich nicht an die große Glocke gehängt und auch keine Ausschreibungen mit 100tsden Euro?
> *Als Unterstützer dort übrigens: Bayerische Staatsforsten.*


Es ist sicher hilfreich, wenn man sich auf die Sicht der Grundbesitzer einlässt: Mountainbiken ist nur dort erlaubt, wo es der Eigentümer wünscht.


----------



## Pintie (2. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Wenn man im Leitfaden MTB des DAV nachliest, so sind genau 4 Kriterien genannt, die für die Wegeeignung herangezogen werden sollen.
> 
> 
> Fester Zustand
> ...



Mal auch ein Danke für die Antwort von mir. Bringt etwas Licht ins Dunkel.

Ich frag mich ja schon was daran objektiv sein soll. Bei festem Zustand kann man das ja noch irgendwie argumentieren.
Beim Rest  
wenn 2 meter eine Steigung von 7% überstiegen wird, der Weg auf 20m Länge mehr als 3 Kurven hat und es Büsche gibt durch die ich nicht hindurchsehen kann ist der Weg dann objektiv nicht geeignet oder was ?

Bei Treppen und 80cm fang ich erst gar nicht an. 
Ist nicht jeder ein Rampage Fahrer - aber wirklich ? Treppen ?

Am Ende ist die Reglung über den Fahrer und rein subjektiv die einzig Sinnvolle. 
Da gibt es nichts objektives.


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. März 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja schon was daran objektiv sein soll.





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Die Auffassungen, dass es "vor allem auf das Können des jeweiligen Fahrers" ankäme, wie Herr Mayrock meint oder "es nicht auf das subjektive Können des Einzelnen" ankäme, wie der DAV (Beitrag #343) meint, sind juristisch, wie oben bereits dargestellt, nicht relevant. In beiden Fällen beruhen sie auf einer Fehlinterpretation des Fazits der Veröffentlichung der Deutschen Initiative Mountianbike e.V. (DIMB) Der „geeignete Weg“ – ein Irrweg vom September 2015:


"*III. Fazit*

Nach der von uns kritisierten Auffassung des BayVGH wären vorhandene Wege über den Begriff des „ungeeigneten Weges“ schon kraft Gesetzes vom Betretungsrecht ausgenommen und wären somit dem durch die Verfassung geschützten Betretungsrecht der freien Natur entzogen, ohne dass dafür gesetzliche Vorgaben, Maßstäbe oder Verfahren bestünden. Diese Auffassung ist jedoch weder vom Wortlaut noch vom Sinn der betreffenden Regelungen des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes abgedeckt. Hinzu kommt, dass auch die Gesetzesbegründung (Drucksache 7/3007) sowie der Beschluss des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofs vom 16.06.1975 (GVBI S.203) für eine solche Auslegung keine Grundlage bieten. In diesem Sinne führt das Urteil des BayVGH in die Irre und auf den falschen Weg.

Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG enthält lediglich eine Konkretisierung des Grundrechts auf Erholung in der freien Natur dahingehend, dass einerseits die Eigentümer zur Duldung der genannten Erholungsformen auf ihren Privatwegen verpflichtet sind und andererseits der Erholung suchende Bürger keinen Anspruch darauf hat, dass sich vorhandene Wege für eine bestimmte Nutzungsart auch tatsächlich eignen.

Der Zweck der Formulierung „soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen“ ist deshalb primär darin zu sehen, den Grundeigentümern über die Duldung einer bestimmten Nutzung (z. B. Radfahren) hinaus keine weiteren Pflichten anzutragen. Insbesondere sind die Grundeigentümber nicht verpflichtet, Wege für eine bestimmte Nutzungsart auszubauen oder zu unterhalten. In diesem Sinne dient die Formulierung auch dem Zweck, die Grundeigentümer vor einem unzumutbaren Haftungsrisiko zu schützen.

Von diesem Verständnis ausgehend entscheidet der Erholungsuchende selbst, ob ein Weg im Sinne des Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG für die von ihm gewählte Form der Erholung geeignet ist und trägt damit auch das Risiko einer falschen Beurteilung der Eignung. Schätzt er seine Fähigkeiten falsch ein bzw. überschätzt er sich, so trägt er alleine dafür die Verantwortung. Und dies ist unter Berücksichtigung des Grundsatzes, dass das Betretungsrecht “auf eigene Gefahr” wahrgenommen wird, auch richtig so.

*Für die Wahrnehmung des Betretungsrechts kommt es daher primär darauf an, dass sich der Erholungssuchende, und dazu gehören auch Radfahrer und Mountainbiker, an die in der Bayerischen Verfassung und im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz aufgeführten Verhaltenspflichten halten.*

So schreibt Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 2 BV vor:
_„Dabei ist jedermann verpflichtet, mit Natur und Landschaft pfleglich umzugehen.“_

Art 26 Abs. 2 BayNatschG konkretisiert diese Pflicht weiter:
_„Bei der Ausübung des Rechts nach Abs. 1 ist jedermann verpflichtet, mit Natur und Landschaft pfleglich umzugehen. Dabei ist auf die Belange der Grundstückseigentümer und Nutzungsberechtigten Rücksicht zu nehmen. Die Rechtsausübung anderer darf nicht verhindert oder mehr als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar beeinträchtigt werden (Gemeinverträglichkeit).“_

Und natürlich gilt für Radfahrer auch Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BayNatSchG:
_“Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang.“_

Wie man diese einfachen und unverzichtbaren Grundsätze in der Praxis natur- und sozialverträglich einhalten und umsetzen kann, zeigen exemplarisch die DIMB Trailrules."


----------



## KäptnFR (2. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Die Kommission Recht bei uns im Haus hat diese Interpretation vorgenommen. Kurz zur Zusammensetzung der Kommission, diese besteht aus mehreren aktiven und ehemaligen Juristen die bei diversen Gerichtshöfen Richtern waren oder sind, bzw Staatsanwälte etc).
> 
> Deren Interpretation ist kurz und knapp die folgende. Einfachrechtlich ist das Befahren ungeeigneter Wege verboten (Art. 57 Abs. 4 Nr. 2 BayNatSchG).



Ok, macht folgende Aussage für Dich einen Sinn: "Hey ich bin heute einen unfahrbaren Weg gefahren!"
Für mich nicht. Vor dem Hintergrund dass im Gesetz eben gerade keinerlei "objektive" Einschränkungen verankert sind über die "Eignung" eines Weges zum Fahrradfahren, macht das genauso wenig Sinn wie die Aussage: "Hey, ich bin heute einen (zum Fahrradfahren) ungeeigneten Weg gefahren."

Die richtige (verfassungskonforme) Interpretation müsste also folglich lauten: 
"Einfachrechtlich ist das befahren ungeeigneter Wege _nicht möglich_".
Daraus ergibt sich, dass an die Eignung des Weges nur ein subjektiver Maßstab angelegt werden kann. Die Eignung ist eine Eigenschaft des Fahrers und nicht des Weges.
Alles andere ist eine relativ willkürliche "so hätt ichs gern" Interpretation der Herren Juristen, hat aber mit der Verfassung nichts zu tun.



GlobeT schrieb:


> Das Problem an den Vollzugshinweise ist (und das sieht der DAV so), dass die VZH letztendlich subjektives Verhalten (z.B. Gefährdung, nicht sicher Bremsen können, Behinderung) mit objektiven Kriterien vermischen und so zusagen unter dem Deckmantel der Objektivität Parameter mit rein schmuggeln, die da nichts verloren haben.


Mit Verlaub, aber diese "objektiven Kriterien" die der DAV gemäß Leitfaden vertritt, die einen Weg "ungeeignet" machen könnten, sind doch genauso komplett vom subjektiven Einzelfall, sprich dem Verhalten/Können des Fahrers abhängig. 
Beispiele: 
"Fester Boden"
Ein weicher Boden leidet unter einem 5" Fatbike Reifen weitaus weniger als unter einem high-heel. (und ja ich trage sowas gelegentlich beim Wandern, find ich todschick und macht auch leichte Wege spannend.)
"Übersichtlichkeit"
Ein unübersichtlicher Weg wird erst dann zum Problem wenn der Fahrer nicht auf Sicht fährt- bzw anhalten kann.
"Frequentierung"
Wenn mir als Radfahrer auf einem Weg 1.000 Wanderer pro h entgegenkommen, haben nicht die Wanderer das Problem mit mir, sondern ich mit denen! Fussgängern gebührt der Vorrang, von daher muss der Radfahrer alle 5m absteigen und hat dementsprechend wenig Spaß. => reguliert sich also selbst.
"Kurven, Steigung"
Sorry, aber das ist so albern, darauf kann ich gar nicht weiter eingehen...

Nenne mir bitte einen einzigen Weg in den Bergen, den Du anhand mindestens einer oder gleich mehrerer bis aller obiger Kriterien dann NICHT (willkürlich) sperren kannst? Mir würde adhoc nur der asphaltierte Donauradweg einfallen der hier übrigt bleibt:
Fest ✅ Übersichtlich ✅ geht keiner ✅ keine Kurven ✅ keine Steigung ✅ keine Treppen ✅ keine 80cm ✅
Ist das Deiner Meinung nach fürs MTB fahren ertrebenswert?

Das obige steht so im Leitfaden des DAV, deshalb kann man finde ich eher nicht sagen das


GlobeT schrieb:


> ....hat letztendlich aber nichts mit dem DAV zu tun.




Die Frage die sich mir stellt, argumentieren die DAV Juristen das so aus tiefster juristischer Überzeugung, oder weil Sie davon überzeugt sein "wollen"? (motiviert von wem oder was auch immer...)
Ich bin zwar (zum Glück) juristischer Laie, aber ich kann trotzdem (oder wahrsch. gerade deswegen) nicht erkennen wie man aus der bayrischen Verfassung diese obigen Kriterien herauslesen kann/mag?
Wollen wir jetzt wirklich anfangen zu bestehenden Gesetzen einfach hier und da was dazu zu dichten oder wegzulassen? Vielleicht ist das der neue Zeitgeist, ich weiß es nicht, meine Welt ist das auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## mw.dd (2. März 2021)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Die richtige (verfassungskonforme) Interpretation müsste also folglich lauten:
> "Einfachrechtlich ist das befahren ungeeigneter Wege _nicht möglich_".
> Daraus ergibt sich, dass an die Eignung des Weges nur ein subjektiver Maßstab angelegt werden kann. Die Eignung ist eine Eigenschaft des Fahrers und nicht des Weges.


In der Neufassung des Waldgesetzes Sachsen-Anhalt wurde mit folgender Begründung auf den Zusatz "geeignet" verzichtet:
Wege, die zum Radfahren ungeeignet sind können nicht dem Rad befahren werden - ansonsten wären sie ja geeignet"


----------



## Wast (3. März 2021)

Bezüglich Treuchtlingen:
Soweit ich informiert bin: Hier war auch eine Firma direkt und maßgeblich dran beteiligt, die auch selbst Geld in die Hand genommen hat um dies so umzusetzen:








						Full-Service Agentur Consulting - RideTime GmbH
					

Ihr Wegbereiter & Wegbegleiter. Full-Service Agentur im Bereich Konzeption, Marketing, Consulting und Event-Planung. Gemeinsam Ihre Idee erlebbar machen.




					ridetime.de
				




Im Impressum könnte Ihr dazu auch folgendes lesen:
ridetime.de ist ein Internetportal des Unternehmens RideTime GmbH mit den Webseiten:

heimatrausch.de
kommit-bike.de
andy-rieger.de
happytrails.de
talstation-heumoederntal.de
heumoederntrails.de
waldklettergarten-pappenheim.de
Die Jungs haben schon so einiges an Ahnung, sind in der Region mega vernetzt und machen dort einen super Job.

Dazu hat wohl auch ein in der Nähe ansässiger Verein die Finger mit im Spiel gehabt:




__





						Home
					

Radfahrerclub Germania 1894 Weißenburg e.V.




					www.rcg-weissenburg.de
				




Dazu den MTBikern freundlich gesonnener Bürgermeister und voila!!!!
Auch so kanns gehen.


----------



## Wast (3. März 2021)

Und halt extrem viel ehrenamtliches und persönliches Engagement einzelner.


----------



## conathanjumpman (14. März 2021)

Aktuelle DAV Panorama 2/2021, Seite 14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (14. März 2021)

Gesagt, getan:
Fachliches Einbringen der Lokals an die örtlichen Naturschutzbehörden: Es gibt *keine* ungeeigneten Wege 🤫!


----------



## Lothar2 (14. März 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Es gibt *keine* ungeeigneten Wege



Dem muss ich widersprechen. Ich bin Heut auf einen ungeeigneten Weg getroffen, bergan war leider fahren nicht möglich, zumindest nicht mit meiner Kraft und 22/36. Aber kein Problem, wurde der Weg halt erwandert mit dem Bike auf der Schulter. 😁


----------



## ufp (15. März 2021)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Dem muss ich widersprechen. Ich bin Heut auf einen ungeeigneten Weg getroffen, bergan war leider fahren nicht möglich, zumindest nicht mit meiner Kraft und 22/36. Aber kein Problem, wurde der Weg halt erwandert mit dem Bike auf der Schulter. 😁


Da(nn) bist du auch willkommen   bzw einer von den (verfassungsmäßig und zähneknirschend) geduldeten...


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. März 2021)

Wie inzwischen eigentlich jeder gemerkt haben sollte, kann man über solche Vorgänge hinaus


Lothar2 schrieb:


> Dem muss ich widersprechen. Ich bin Heut auf einen ungeeigneten Weg getroffen, bergan war leider fahren nicht möglich, zumindest nicht mit meiner Kraft und 22/36.


mit dem Begriff „geeigneter Weg“ nichts anfangen. Selbst die Gerichte hatten damit mehr als nur Schwierigkeiten. Es wird auch nicht besser, wenn man nun, wie mit der Verwaltungsvorschrift versucht eine „objektive Eignung" heranzuziehen, um alles Mögliche, das einem so an Verbotspotential einfällt, damit in Verbindung zu bringen.

Warum ist das so?

Dem werden wir jetzt nochmal nachgehen.

Das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz ist klar strukturiert und enthält in Art. 28, entgegen mancher Auffassung keine Einschränkung auf „geeignete Wege“, sondern erlaubt eine Nutzung von Privatwegen, wenn dies möglich ist („soweit sie sich die Wege dafür eignen“).
Aus einem Missverständnis heraus wird nun schon seit 38 Jahren versucht die Erholungsuchenden um Ihr Betretungsrecht zu bringen. Bei den Reitern hat das bisher recht gut geklappt, bei den Radfahrern wird das nicht gelingen.

Aus der gemeinsamen Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Radsportverbands und der DIMB:

Zu 1.3.3.2 Wegeeignung

Wie bereits ausgeführt bezieht sich die Formulierung „soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen“ in Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG ausschließlich auf die tatsächliche Möglichkeit der Ausübung des Betretungsrechts in der gewünschten Form, wie sie der Bayerische Gesetzgeber so auch in Art. 37 Abs. 2 Satz 3 BayNatSchG verwendet.

Da ist auch kein Interpretationsspielraum (sh. 1.3.3 der Stellungnahme). Die Formulierung ist eindeutig.
Zudem wäre eine andere Auffassung mit dem *Bestimmtheitsgrundsatz* (einmal kurz gegoogelt) nicht vereinbar:

...

Das Bestimmtheitsgebot wird aus dem Rechtsstaatsgebot (Art. 20 Abs. 3 GG) abgeleitet. Es ist eine hinreichende Bestimmtheit und Klarheit der gegenständlichen Norm zu fordern. 

 (Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG bestimmt klar, dass das Betretungsrecht auch das Radfahren auf Privatwegen umfasst, soweit Radfahren dort möglich ist. - Insoweit besteht hinsichtlich das Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG kein Problem mit dem Bestimmtheitsgebot.)


Der Normgeber muss seine Regelungen so genau fassen, dass der Betroffene die Rechtslage (Inhalt und Grenzen der Gebots- oder Verbotsnormen) erkennen und sein Verhalten daran ausrichten kann.

 (Auch das ist in Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG der Fall: Radfahrer wissen, dass sie auch Privatwege nutzen dürfen, Eigentümer dieser Privatwege, dass sie das Radfahren dulden müssen. Insoweit handelt es sich dann um tatsächlich öffentliche Verkehrsflächen und nicht mehr um Privatwege im eigentlichen Sinn.)


Ein Rückgriff auf unbestimmte Rechtsbegriffe ist dabei möglich. Es müssen sich aber durch Auslegung *objektive Kriterien* entwickeln lassen. Der Betroffene muss im Ergebnis die Rechtslage in zumutbarer Weise erkennen können. Eine exakte juristische Wertung ist hierbei aber nicht notwendig.

(In Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG findet sich aber gar kein unbestimmter Rechtsbegriff, der einer Auslegung bedürfte. Der Satz ist eindeutig und seine Bedeutung der Gesetzesbegründung leicht zu entnehmen: 
"Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren."
 Gleichwohl gibt es hierzu einige Gerichtsentscheidungen mit unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen, vgl. AG Aichach, das sämtliche frühere Gerichtsentscheidungen widerlegt hatte, aber auch selbst eine Auslegung vornahm. "Dass man hier im Hinblick auf das Adjektiv „geeignet“ sehr stark auf den Aspekt „Umweltschutz“ abgestellt hat, ist m. E. zu verschmerzen, denn nach den eigenen Ausführungen des Gerichts wird dieser Aspekt auf „Wegen“, die ja auch von Fußgängern begangen werden können, regelmäßig keine Einschränkung für Radfahrer begründen können."


Je intensiver in die Rechte von Betroffenen eingegriffen wird, desto höher sind die Anforderungen an die Bestimmtheit im Einzelfall.

(Über den Begriff des „geeigneten Weges“, den man aus Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG herauslesen *will*, sollen also Wege *kraft Gesetzes* vom Betretungsrecht ausgenommen sein und wären somit dem durch die Verfassung geschützten Betretungsrecht der freien Natur entzogen. Bemerkenswert ist deshalb, dass trotz der damit einhergehenden *weitreichendsten** Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes* weder der Gesetzgeber selbst im Gesetz bzw. in der ausführlichen Begründung (Drucksache 7/3007) dazu, noch das Bayerische Verfassungsgericht in seinem Urteil vom 16.06.1975 (GVBI S.203), noch die Bayerische Staatsregierung in seiner Bekanntmachung zum Vollzug des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes (BayNatSchG); V. Abschnitt "Erholung in der freien Natur" vom 30.07.1976 eine Notwendigkeit für eine genauere Erklärung gesehen haben.)


...

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Mittern8 (15. März 2021)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Dem muss ich widersprechen. Ich bin Heut auf einen ungeeigneten Weg getroffen, bergan war leider fahren nicht möglich, zumindest nicht mit meiner Kraft und 22/36. Aber kein Problem, wurde der Weg halt erwandert mit dem Bike auf der Schulter. 😁


Genau so ist doch zu verstehen. Kann mann nicht fahren, darf mann nicht. 

Die entgegenkommenden Wanderer in Abgrund zu drängen wegen des quer am Buckel hängendem Bike ist auch kein Problem. Aber wehe man würde, nicht mal halb so breit, am Bike sitzend einem Wanderer entgegenkommen. Gnade dir Gott.🤔


----------



## Stefan9373 (17. März 2021)

Ich hab hier mal was kurioses entdeckt.
Da ist wohl ein besonderer Menschenfreund unterwegs.

Sollte das hier nicht passen gerne auch in eine kuriose Schilder/Wald fotos verschieben


----------



## Pintie (23. März 2021)

"„Die einzig rechtlich wasserdichte Handhabe, die wir haben, ist, den Wald immer wieder mal zu sperren, weil die Radler eine wirtschaftliche Nutzung verhindern.“ Genau das wollen die Pullacher künftig auch tun"

Hä ?









						Isartrails: Naturschützer wollen Wald zwischen Grünwalder und Großhesseloher Brücke für Radler sperren
					

Seit vielen Jahren gibt es Diskussionen um das Mountainbiken in den Isarhängen. Jetzt machen Naturschützer einen neuen Vorstoß.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## Merkur (23. März 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> "„Die einzig rechtlich wasserdichte Handhabe, die wir haben, ist, den Wald immer wieder mal zu sperren, weil die Radler eine wirtschaftliche Nutzung verhindern.“ Genau das wollen die Pullacher künftig auch tun"
> 
> Hä ?
> 
> ...


Das ist Merkur-Style at its best ...
Mag jemand mal bei der Redaktion anrufen und ein sachliches Gespräch über den dämlichen Artikel führen?


----------



## Pintie (23. März 2021)

Dein Style ? 
Vorbelasteter Forumsname 

Das Bild von dem Weg ist halt auch ein Witz. Der war vor 50 Jahren noch viel breiter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merkur (23. März 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Dein Style ?
> Vorbelasteter Forumsname
> 
> Das Bild von dem Weg ist halt auch ein Witz. Der war vor 50 Jahren noch viel breiter....


Scherzkeks.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. März 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> "„Die einzig rechtlich wasserdichte Handhabe, die wir haben, ist, den Wald immer wieder mal zu sperren, weil die Radler eine wirtschaftliche Nutzung verhindern.“ Genau das wollen die Pullacher künftig auch tun"
> 
> Hä ?
> 
> ...


Nun, der Bezug ist hier Art. 33,1 BayNatSchG. Allerdings müsste dazu aufgezeigt werden, dass "_das Grundstück regelmäßig von einer Vielzahl von Personen betreten und dadurch in seinem Ertrag erheblich gemindert oder in unzumutbarer Weise beschädigt oder verunreinigt wird_". Und in diesem Fall wäre nur eine generelle Sperre (auch für Fußgänger) zulässig, nicht aber eine selektive Sperre gegen einzelne Nutzergruppen (Biker).


----------



## Keepiru (29. März 2021)

Stefan9373 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier mal was kurioses entdeckt.
> Da ist wohl ein besonderer Menschenfreund unterwegs.
> 
> Sollte das hier nicht passen gerne auch in eine kuriose Schilder/Wald fotos verschieben
> ...


Was ist das denn bitte?


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. März 2021)

Keepiru schrieb:


> Was ist das denn bitte?


§ 132 StGB


----------



## Keepiru (29. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> § 132 StGB


Alle nicht mehr ganz dicht......


----------



## LeFritzz (29. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> § 132 StGB


Auch §33, Abs. 2 StVO.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (29. März 2021)

Sorry Fritz, der gilt für (Fantasie-)Schilder, die Verkehrszeichen ähneln oder damit verwechselt werden können.
Davon gibt es ja auch genug.
Das wäre dann nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.


----------



## LeFritzz (29. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Sorry Fritz, der gilt für Fantasieschilder, die Verkehrszeichen ähneln oder damit verwechselt werden können.
> Davon gibt es ja auch genug.
> Das wäre dann nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.


Nein.
Selbst wenn ein Schild aufgestellt wird, welches von der Bauart und Ausführung vollständig identisch ist mit einem durch die dazu berechtigte Behörde aufgestelltem Schild, ist dies eben kein Verkehrszeichen, sondern nur eines, welches einem "Zeichen ... gleicht". Insofern liegt erst mal die Ordnungswidrigkeit nach §33,2 StVO vor.
Selbstverständlich handelt es sich darüber hinaus um eine Amtsanmaßung, strafbar nach §132 StGB.


----------



## ufp (2. April 2021)

Das war doch nur ein Irrtum.
Die haben sich nur ein bischen in der Farbe geirrt:


----------



## dertutnix (2. April 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Das war doch nur ein Irrtum.
> Die haben sich nur ein bischen in der Farbe geirrt:
> Anhang anzeigen 1241060


mir würde ja gar kein Schild am besten gefallen, wenn es denn doch eins sein muss, dann würde ich im Sinne von "gemeinsam" dieses bevorzugen, sofern es sich um ein Verbotsschild handeln muss


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. April 2021)

Fortsetzung zum Beitrag vom 15.03.2021:

Obwohl, nicht zuletzt wegen diesen Threads, aber auch wegen der Urteile des VG Augsburg (2015) und des AG Aichach (2018), immer deutlicher wird, dass sich mit der Formulierung "nur auf geeigneten Wegen" das Mountainbiken nicht rechtmäßig einschränken lässt, gibt es doch einzelne, die versuchen diesen Trend umzukehren und sehen darin eine Regelung, die es braucht um Konflikte zu vermeiden (BIKE 4/2021, S. 20).

Die oben geschilderten Bedenken wegen des Verstoßes gegen das rechtsstaatliche Bestimmtheitsgebot ist auch diesen nicht entgangen. Da der findige Jurist allerdings weiß, dass ein Rückgriff auf unbestimmte Rechtsbegriffe möglich ist, sich hierfür aber durch Auslegung objektive Kriterien entwickeln lassen müssen, behauptet man das eben einfach mal:


*Ob ein Weg geeignet ist, bestimmt sich nach objektiven Maßstäben, nicht nach dem subjektiven Eindruck oder nach dem persönlichen Können.* (DAV-Rechtshandbuch 1/2018)


*Maßgeblich ist die objektive Beschaffenheit und nicht die subjektive Fähigkeit des einzelnen Radfahrers. *(Sanktjohanser, Umweltministerium 18.10.2018)


*Der Weg muss objektiv geeignet sein* (Dr. Weber, DAV, AG Betretungsrecht am 23.09.2019 u. 01.10.2019 und Runder Tisch Oberallgäu, 25.09.2019)


*Auslegung des Begriffs der Wegeeignung im Sinne des Art. 28 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG als objektive Grundlage zur Lösung der bestehenden Interessenkonflikte. *(Verein zum Schutz der Bergwelt 18.09.2020)


*Bei  der  Beurteilung,  ob  ein  Weg  für das  Radfahren  geeignet  ist  im  Sinne  des Naturschutzrechtes, kommt es auf objektive Merkmale an. Es ist nicht auf das subjektive Können des Radfahrers abzustellen. *(DAV Leitfaden Haftung & Recht Mountainbike 9/2020)


*Der Weg muss objektiv geeignet sein, es kommt nicht auf das subjektive Können des Einzelnen an. *(DAV Leitfaden Haftung & Recht Mountainbike 9/2020)


*Es kommt auf die objektive Eignung des Wegs, nicht hingegen auf das subjektive Können des Erholungsuchenden an. *(Bekanntmachung des Umweltweltministeriums 27.11.2020)

Das dürften jetzt so ziemlich die einzigen Original-Fundstellen sein, die eine "objektive Eignung" oder "objektive Grundlage" als Voraussetzung für das grundsätzliche Bestehen eines Betretungsrechts in Bayern annehmen. Dass es hierfür weder in der Literatur noch in der Rechtssprechung Beispiele gibt, stört dabei anscheinend nicht.


Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## dertutnix (3. April 2021)

... da würde mir jetzt Konrad Adenauer einfallen, wobei er das mir in den Sinn kommende Zitat gar nicht gesagt haben soll, womit die vielfache Ansichtsänderung der oben angeführten Vertreter zumindest diese historische „Berechtigung“ dann auch erst gar nicht auch für sich fordern dürften, wenn sie denn ihren Gesinnungswandel überhaupt mal erklären wollten, so sie danach gefragt werden würden...


----------



## dopero (3. April 2021)

Ich möchte noch mal betonen, dass die Behauptung über die objektiven Kriterien zuerst und im weiteren Verlauf immer wieder im Zusammenhang mit dem DAV zu finden sind.


----------



## Lothar2 (3. April 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das dürften jetzt so ziemlich die einzigen Original-Fundstellen sein, die eine "objektive Eignung" oder "objektive Grundlage" als Voraussetzung für das grundsätzliche Bestehen eines Betretungsrechts in Bayern annehmen. Dass es hierfür weder in der Literatur noch in der Rechtssprechung Beispiele gibt, stört dabei anscheinend nicht.



Wobei man obige Zitate aber auch anders gemeint auslegen kann.
Wenn der Kläger auf gern zu sperrenden Wegen subjektiv nicht in der Lage ist Rad zu fahren, so kann es durchaus sein, dass objektiv die breite Masse dazu in der Lage ist und somit ein Weg objektiv als geeignet gesehen werden muss.
So wie ich die Urteile im Thema lese, geht es den Gerichten und dem Gesetzgeber im Endeffekt mit "geeignet" darum, dass ein Nutzer oder eine Nutzergruppe keinen Rechtsanspruch darauf hat alle Wege befahren zu können. Der Grundstückseigentümer muss also die Wege nicht so herrichten, dass alle Radfahrer in der Lage sind sämtliche Wege in der freien Natur gefahrlos nutzen zu können.


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. April 2021)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Wobei man obige Zitate aber auch anders gemeint auslegen kann.


Die obigen Zitate haben ausschließlich zum Ziel Verbote für das Radfahren zu ermöglichen. 
Das ist leider nicht anders gemeint. Man könnte sich aber gut vorstellen, dass die andere Auffassung demnächst hier vertreten wird.

Hier hast Du aber absolut Recht:


Lothar2 schrieb:


> geht es ... i*m Endeffekt* mit "geeignet" darum, dass ein Nutzer oder eine Nutzergruppe keinen Rechtsanspruch darauf hat alle Wege befahren *zu können*. Der Grundstückseigentümer muss also die Wege nicht so herrichten, dass alle Radfahrer in der Lage sind sämtliche Wege in der freien Natur gefahrlos nutzen zu können.



Einige Beispiele dafür, dass der Gesetzgeber in Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz BayNatSchG überhaupt keine Einschränkung des Betretungsrechts vorgesehen hatte:

Gesetzesbegründung (Drucksache 7/3007) zu Artikel 16 (jetzt 28):
Absatz 1 stellt klar, daß das Betretungsrecht nach Art. 27 auch das Wandern und das Fahren mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft, also im wesentlichen das Radfahren, auf Privatwegen umfaßt. ... Ein echtes Bedürfnis besteht für eine ausdrückliche Zulassung des Radfahrens auf Privatwegen. ...


2. Lesung am 17.07.1973 (Plenarprotokoll Drucksache 7/69) _Abg. Dr. Kaub: Zur Klarstellung!_
... Man hat aber nur festlegen wollen, *wer fahren darf*, ...

und welche Bedeutung der Nebensatz tatsächlich hat finden sich z. B. hier:

Bekanntmachung vom 30.07.1976:
Hierunter fällt vor allem das Rad fahren, aber auch das Fahren mit Gespannen und bespannten Schlitten. Voraussetzung ist, dass sich die Wege zum Befahren mit den genannten Fahrzeugen eignen.


Kommentar Marzich/Wilrich „Bundesnaturschutzgesetz”, RdNr. 5 zu § 56, 1. Auflage 2004
Wenn Flächen nicht für die gestatteten Aktivitäten geeignet sind, entfällt das Nutzungsrecht aus faktischen Gründen. Es besteht kein Anspruch auf einen bestimmten Zugang bzw. auf die Ermöglichung bestimmter Nutzungsarten


DIMB, Der „geeignete Weg“ –ein Irrweg?, September 2015
Die Semantik der Formulierung des Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG, „..., soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren“, lässt eine das Betretungsrecht einschränkende Auslegung ebenfalls nicht zu. Sprachlich bezieht sich die Eignung ausschließlich auf die tatsächliche Möglichkeit die jeweiligen Erholungsform auszuführen. Die Eignung eines Weges begründet also weder ein Nutzungsrecht für eine bestimmte Erholungsausübung noch schränkt sie es ein.


Begründung zur Novellierung 2015 des Landeswaldgesetzes Sachsen-Anhalt (Drucksache 6/4449 v. 07.10.2015):
„Auf die Eignung der Wege wird dabei im Unterschied zum bisherigen FFOG nicht mehr abgestellt. Es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass nicht geeignete Wege auch nicht befahren werden.


Gottfried Mayrock (LRA Oberallgäu) am 12.10.2016:
Geradelt werden darf in Bayern jeder Weg, der dafür „geeignet“ ist. Nach derzeitiger Rechtsauffassung bestimmt dies vor allem das Können des jeweiligen Fahrers.


DAV; AV-Jahrbuch 2017 S. 128
"nicht nach dem subjektiven Eindruck oder nach dem persönlichen Können; die gegenteilige Auffassung im AV-Jahrbuch 2017 S. 128 ist daher nicht haltbar." (DAV-Rechtshandbuch)

Sehr verständlich beschrieben ist es im Artikel:
*Vom Können und Dürfen am Berg*
Bergwelten, 13.06.216

Dort heißt es auch: "Aber: *Man muss Fehler machen dürfen, um daraus zu lernen*."
Womit letztlich entgültig klar sein sollte, dass mangeldes Können des Einzelnen nicht zu einem individuellen Verbot führen kann.


----------



## dirtdaddy (3. April 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> "„Die einzig rechtlich wasserdichte Handhabe, die wir haben, ist, den Wald immer wieder mal zu sperren, weil die Radler eine wirtschaftliche Nutzung verhindern.“ Genau das wollen die Pullacher künftig auch tun"
> 
> Hä ?
> 
> ...



wenn ich schon den Satz unter dem Markur-Bild lese "Aus ehemals schmalen Trampelpfaden sind mittlerweile breite Radlerwege geworden, zerfurcht und matschig."

Was stimmt mit so Leuten nicht ? wenn wir (wie Gestern) mit unserem Hundi an der Isar spazieren gehen frag ich mich wo sind eigentlich die ganzen selbsternanten Naturschützer die, die ganzen Kronkorken, Bierflaschen und Müll einsammeln ?





Mountainbikes sind auch nicht schlimmer (eher sogar harmloser) als eine durch die Natur trammpelnde Menschenmasse. Das Mountainbiker grundsätzlich schon mal bessere Menschen sind muß ich nicht betonen 

Also ihr ver******* möchtegern Naturschützer, nächste Woche wieder Spaziergang an der Isar, da könnt ihr mal eine "BadAssMountainbiker" sehen wie er euren Job macht 


PS.vom Flaschenhaufen zum nächsten Öffentlichen Mülleimer sind es ca. 10Meter Luftlinie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (3. April 2021)

Ich schlage eine Kommission zur Feststellung einer objektiven Fahrbarkeit vor, bestehend aus Danny McAskill, Fabio Wibmer, Ali Clarkson und Kilian Bron.


----------



## pib (3. April 2021)

dirtdaddy schrieb:


> wenn ich schon den Satz unter dem Markur-Bild lese "Aus ehemals schmalen Trampelpfaden sind mittlerweile breite Radlerwege geworden, zerfurcht und matschig."
> 
> Was stimmt mit so Leuten nicht ? wenn wir (wie Gestern) mit unserem Hundi an der Isar spazieren gehen frag ich mich wo sind eigentlich die ganzen selbsternanten Naturschützer die, die ganzen Kronkorken, Bierflaschen und Müll einsammeln ?
> Anhang anzeigen 1242149
> ...



Jo oder wie hier gestern beobachtet, mit dem Auto direkt an die Iller. Fette Frau in den Sonnenstuhl abgelegt und Grill an. Keine Ahnung was in so Köpfen vorgeht.

Die Vermüllung nimmt übrigens im Moment brutal zu. Was zur Zeit an Müll rechts und links vom Weg liegt ist abartig. Von vollgepissten Tempos will ich gar nicht anfangen.


----------



## LeFritzz (4. April 2021)

Der DAV (Hauptverein) hat die Mountainbiker verraten.
Daran ist nichts zu deuteln.


----------



## der Trixxer (9. April 2021)

Wen es interessiert, heute kommt im BR um 19:00 Uhr in der Sendung Unser Land auch ein Beitrag über Mountainbiker im Wald.








						Ärgerlich und umweltschädlich : Mountainbiker im Wald
					

Mountainbiker, die abseits der Wege durch den Wald brettern und illegale Trails anlegen - darüber klagen Förster in ganz Bayern. Das Downhill-Fahren wird zur Gefahr für die Natur: Tiere werden aufgescheucht, Bruten zerstört, junge Bäumchen kaputtgefahren. Doch statt gegeneinander könnten...




					www.br.de


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. April 2021)

War wieder der übliche Schwachsinn


----------



## Das-Licht (9. April 2021)

...mal eine laienhafte Frage, da ich dafür noch keine Antwort fand...

...wenn nun Oma Erna mit ihrem Tiefeinsteiger Pedelec mal eine Radtour machen möchte, und kommt nun auf solch einen "objektivem" Radweg zu Fall... ...weil er bsp. eigentlich ein S1 Trail ist, wer zahlt dann? Denn Oma Erna hat sich ja auf ihre Radwanderkarte vom Tourismusverein und die bayrische Verwaltung verlassen. 
In Hessen wäre Oma Erna den Weg subjektiv nie und nimmer gefahren. 

Aus meiner Sicht wird durch die "Objektivierung" die freie Willensentscheidung bevormundet, mit der Folge, sich auf den "Vormund" zu verlassen. Doch was ist, wenn... "...eigentlich würde ich ja hier nicht lang fahren, aber das wird bestimmt gleich besser, denn es ist ja zum Radfahren objektiv geeignet..." da was passiert?


----------



## scratch_a (9. April 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert, heute kommt im BR um 19:00 Uhr in der Sendung Unser Land auch ein Beitrag über Mountainbiker im Wald.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade, wieder einmal wurde versäumt, ausgewogen und gut recherchiert zu berichten.
Und einige Biker erweisen uns natürlich auch noch einen Bärendienst mit ihren illegalen Bauten, die einfach zu weit gehen.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (10. April 2021)

Offizielle Bike-Trails statt Radeln im Abseits
					

Immer wieder geraten Mountainbiker und Grundbesitzer aneinander. Jetzt legt die Steuerungsgruppe Mountainbike einen Lösungsvorschlag auf den Tisch. Er sieht ein offizielles Strecken-Netz vor, für dessen Pflege die Gemeinden verantwortlich sind. Der Taubenberg ist darin nicht eingeplant.




					www.merkur.de
				



Mal schauen was dabei rumkommt...


----------



## LeFritzz (10. April 2021)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Offizielle Bike-Trails statt Radeln im Abseits
> 
> 
> Immer wieder geraten Mountainbiker und Grundbesitzer aneinander. Jetzt legt die Steuerungsgruppe Mountainbike einen Lösungsvorschlag auf den Tisch. Er sieht ein offizielles Strecken-Netz vor, für dessen Pflege die Gemeinden verantwortlich sind. Der Taubenberg ist darin nicht eingeplant.
> ...


Das läuft auf eine Ghettoisierung des Bikens hinaus.
Ausweisen weniger "Bolzplätze", Sperren aller anderen Wege.
Dieses Ansinnen ist schon recht alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (10. April 2021)

Vor allem dauert die Realisierung dann selbst heute noch Jahre und kostet dann mehrere hunderttausend Euro. Und am Schluss fährt sich das Ergebnis dann schlechter als der "illegale" Trail den ein paar 16-Jährige in ihrer Freizeit gebuddelt haben.


----------



## ciao heiko (10. April 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Das läuft auf eine Ghettoisierung des Bikens hinaus.


Habe gestern deshalb mit der ATS telefoniert. Manche der Aussagen sehe ich auch unglücklich. So sollte man besser herausstellen, dass auch auf Strecken die nicht offiziell beschildert sind, es auch kaum eine Haftung für den Grundeigentümer gibt. Dazu gibt es ja jetzt auch den DAV MTB Leitfaden Haftung & Recht, der in diesem Punkt die von der DIMB seit vielen Jahren vertretene Auffassung bestätigt.
So wie es jetzt in der Zeitung steht könnte man als Grundbesitzer meinen, dass die Übernahme durch die Versicherung der Gemeinde zwingend notwendig wäre. Dabei haben die Grundbesitzer i.d.R. bereits eine eigene Grundbesitzerhaftpflicht, die genau diese Fälle abdeckt.

Bzgl. eigens gebauter Strecken ist der Bedarf zweifellos da. Das unterstützen wir in allen Bundesländern denn das hilft die eigenmächtigen Strecken einzudämmen. 

Ob es jetzt die touristische Beschilderung von vorhanden Wegen benötigt, darüber darf man verschiedener Auffassung sein. Bislang ist die Erfahrung, dass es in den seltensten Fällen gelingt wirklich attraktive Wege beschildert zu bekommen und dann wird es auch keinen Lenkungseffekt geben. Aber warten wir mal ab, was dabei heraus kommt.
Für die DIMB ist in jedem Fall wichtig, dass die Wege, die nicht für MTB beschildert werden, trotzdem für Mountainbiker nutzbar bleiben.


----------



## sebhunter (10. April 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Das läuft auf eine Ghettoisierung des Bikens hinaus.
> Ausweisen weniger "Bolzplätze", Sperren aller anderen Wege.
> Dieses Ansinnen ist schon recht alt.


Für mich sieht das daneben auch so aus als würde man da wieder ein weiteres bürokratisches Monster schaffen, Zuständigkeiten und Haftungen hin und her schieben, die es eigentlich nicht braucht, am Ende freut sich da aber bestimmt die Versicherungskammer, und dann muss man bestimmt ja auch eine weitere Behörde aufbauen, und Berater für Schulungen beauftragen....👍

Warum lässt man nicht einfach alles wie's ist, und kümmert sich mal darum, daß die Leut auf den bestehenden Wegen bleiben und sich ordentlich benehmen...wär vielleicht einfacher?


----------



## dertutnix (10. April 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Warum lässt man nicht einfach alles wie's ist, und kümmert sich mal darum, daß die Leut auf den bestehenden Wegen bleiben und sich ordentlich benehmen...wär vielleicht einfacher?


einfacher vielleicht, würde aber die Unfähigkeit oder den Unwillen der Behörden und Institutionen zeigen, mit der bestehenden Gesetzeslage auskommen zu können. Deswegen ist es für diese Gruppe „einfacher“, neue Rahmen zu schaffen und dann zu demonstrieren, wir können das...


----------



## robzo (10. April 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> So wie es jetzt in der Zeitung steht könnte man als Grundbesitzer meinen, dass die Übernahme durch die Versicherung der Gemeinde zwingend notwendig wäre. Dabei haben die Grundbesitzer i.d.R. bereits eine eigene Grundbesitzerhaftpflicht, die genau diese Fälle abdeckt.


Wobei ich einen Versicherungsnehmer durchaus verstehen kann, der vermeiden möchte, die Versicherung in Anspruch zu nehmen. Die sollte ja nur im " letzten Notfall" davor schützen, selbst Geld bei einem Schaden zahlen zu müssen. Je größer die Anzahl der Radler, die auf den Grundstücken unterwegs sind, desto größer die Gefahr, dass es zu einem Versicherungsfall kommen könnte.
Das bedeutet dann leider oft, dass dem Versicherungsnehmer nach dem Schaden seitens der Versicherung die Prämie erhöht wird, oder der Vertrag gekündigt. Dann muss man eine neue Versicherung suchen, die in der Regel dann auch eine höhere Prämie möchte.

Dem wäre nur abzuhelfen, wenn Grundstückseigentümer in solchen Fällen gar nicht haften müssen, sondern ein staatlicher Versicherungsschutz greift.


----------



## cjbffm (10. April 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Dem wäre nur abzuhelfen, wenn Grundstückseigentümer in solchen Fällen gar nicht haften müssen, sondern ein staatlicher Versicherungsschutz greift.


Oder eine Versicherungskasse wie bei der Brandversicherung. Das ist ähnlich wie ein Versicherungsverein auf Gegenseitigkeit, also keine Veranstaltung, bei der die übertriebenen Gewinnerwartungen geldgeiler Aktionäre befriedigt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (10. April 2021)

Wozu braucht man als Waldbesitzer so eine Versicherung? Solang man als Besitzer nicht bösartig selbst für Fallen sorgt, geschieht das Benutzen von Wegen in der freien Natur immer noch auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## robzo (10. April 2021)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man als Waldbesitzer so eine Versicherung? Solang man als Besitzer nicht bösartig selbst für Fallen sorgt, geschieht das Benutzen von Wegen in der freien Natur immer noch auf eigene Gefahr.


Evtl. um Kosten bei ähnlich gelagerten Fällen zu entgehen...









						Urteil: Bike-Unfall am Weidezaun
					

Stolperfalle Weidezaun – was für Wanderer meist glimpflich ausgeht, kann für Biker böse enden. Dies musste vor einem Jahr ein Mountainbiker aus Norddeutschland erfahren, der in seinem Urlaub am Belchen im Südschwarzwald erst in einem Weidezaun und dann im Rettungshubschrauber landete.




					www.bike-magazin.de
				












						5000 Euro für Mountainbiker
					

Beim Sturz über einen Stacheldrahtzaun hatte sich der Mann 2010 schwer an der Schulter verletzt. Das Oberlandesgericht sah bei dem Bauern, der den Zaun gespannt hatte, nur eine Teilschuld - der Weg war gesperrt.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Das ist zwar eine andere Sachlage, aber grundsätzlich ist ja vieles auch im Wald vorstellbar.


----------



## ciao heiko (10. April 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Wobei ich einen Versicherungsnehmer durchaus verstehen kann, der vermeiden möchte, die Versicherung in Anspruch zu nehmen. Die sollte ja nur im " letzten Notfall" davor schützen, selbst Geld bei einem Schaden zahlen zu müssen.


Bei 99% der Unfälle würde die Versicherung den Anspruch abwehren, weil er unbegründet ist. Die Versicherung ist quasi eine passive Rechtsschutzversicherung. Und genau den Fällen, in welchen ein Grundeigentümer haftbar wäre, kann es sein, dass die Gemeindeversicherung nicht greift. So ist z.B. im Vertragsmuster des MTB-Handbuches BW auf Seite 68 die grober Fahrlässigkeit des Grundeigentümers ausgeschlossen


			https://www.aktivmobil-bw.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Mountainbike_Handbuch_Baden-Wuerttemberg1.pdf
		



Lothar2 schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man als Waldbesitzer so eine Versicherung?



Man macht im Leben immer mal Fehler. Oder hast du keine private Haftpflichtversicherung? Die Grundbesitzerhaftpflicht ist auch nicht sehr teuer. Das sind nur wenige hundert EUR im Jahr und die deckt auch die Haftungsansprüche, z.B. bei Forstarbeiten.




__





						Waldversicherungen - richtig versichert | Waldversicherungen VERGLEICH*****
					






					waldversicherungen.de


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. April 2021)

In der Praxis kommt das wohl nicht oft vor dass da die Waldbesitzer oder deren Versicherung haftet. Sonst gäbe es im Sommer täglich dutzende Fälle. Als ich mich im Wald verletzt habe war das meinen Versicherungen bisher auch recht schnuppe was mit dem Waldbesitzer ist. Wenn da jetzt jemand einen Stacheldrahtzaun spannt ist das natürlich eine andere Sache. 

Verstehe da auch die Landwirte echt nicht die oft an vielbegangenen Wanderwegen rostige Stachedrahtzäune stehen haben.


----------



## scratch_a (10. April 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Evtl. um Kosten bei ähnlich gelagerten Fällen zu entgehen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bezweifle stark, dass eine derartige Versicherung bei solchen atypischen Waldunfällen einspringen würde. Es ist ja auch nicht Sinn und Zweck, dass man tun und lassen kann, nur weil man eine Versicherung hat.
Aber man merkt immer wieder, die Medienberichte tragen leider auch unter den Radlern Blüten.

Ich verweise auch gerne nochmal auf den anderen Diskussions-Thread...vielleicht möchte auch ein Mod die entsprechenden Beiträge dort hin verschieben?


----------



## ciao heiko (10. April 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle stark, dass eine derartige Versicherung bei solchen atypischen Waldunfällen einspringen würde.


Für die waldtypischen Gefahren benötigt es eigentlich keine Versicherung. Denn diese sind ja nach §14 Bundeswaldgesetz sowieso ausgeschlossen.
Es sind genau diese atypischen Fälle, in welchen die Versicherung greift.




__





						Waldbesitzerhaftpflichtversicherung | Waldversicherungen VERGLEICH*****
					






					waldversicherungen.de


----------



## robzo (10. April 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle stark, dass eine derartige Versicherung bei solchen atypischen Waldunfällen einspringen würde. Es ist ja auch nicht Sinn und Zweck, dass man tun und lassen kann, nur weil man eine Versicherung hat.
> Aber man merkt immer wieder, die Medienberichte tragen leider auch unter den Radlern Blüten.
> 
> Ich verweise auch gerne nochmal auf den anderen Diskussions-Thread...vielleicht möchte auch ein Mod die entsprechenden Beiträge dort hin verschieben?


Du hadt aber schon gelesen, um was es in den zitierten Fällen ging? Da wurde nicht willkürlich und wild ein Unfallszenario geschaffen, sondern durchaus allgemein üblich etwas gemacht, was zum Schaden führte. Ohne bösen Hintergedanken. Das einem das dann manchmal Schwierigkeiten verursachen kann, zeigen diese Fälle.


----------



## scratch_a (10. April 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Für die waldtypischen Gefahren benötigt es eigentlich keine Versicherung. Denn diese sind ja nach §14 Bundeswaldgesetz sowieso ausgeschlossen.
> Es sind genau diese atypischen Fälle, in welchen die Versicherung greift.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja klar...ich hatte schon beim schreiben befürchtet, dass es falsch rüber kommen könnte .
Im Prinzip hast du es ja vorher schon selber geschrieben...bei atypischen Unfällen werden die "Gemeindeversicherungen" (also die man extra wegen der Haftungsfrage zusätzlich abschließt...die meinte ich mit "derartige Versicherungen") eh die Leistung verweigern.


----------



## scratch_a (10. April 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Du hadt aber schon gelesen, um was es in den zitierten Fällen ging? Da wurde nicht willkürlich und wild ein Unfallszenario geschaffen, sondern durchaus allgemein üblich etwas gemacht, was zum Schaden führte. Ohne bösen Hintergedanken. Das einem das dann manchmal Schwierigkeiten verursachen kann, zeigen diese Fälle.



Ja, habe ich. Es ging in beiden Fällen um atpyische Unfälle, für die genau die "normale" Grundbesitzerhaftpflicht doch gedacht ist und hier auch gegriffen hat, oder nicht?
Du hast allerdings dann daraus gefolgert, dass man diese auch für typische Waldgefahren benötigen könnte.


----------



## robzo (10. April 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich. Es ging in beiden Fällen um atpyische Unfälle, für die genau die "normale" Grundbesitzerhaftpflicht doch gedacht ist und hier auch gegriffen hat, oder nicht?
> Du hast allerdings dann daraus gefolgert, dass man diese auch für typische Waldgefahren benötigen könnte.


Nein, ich habe geschrieben, dass ich Verständnis dafür habe, dass ein Versicherungsnehmer versucht, mögliche Schadensfälle zu vermeiden - in unserem Fall, indem er versucht Mountainbiker von seinem Grundstück fern zu halten. Damit ist sein Risiko geringer, dass Schäden entstehen, die seine Versicherung tragen müsste. Damit behält er die Versicherung bzw. seine Prämien gehen nicht hoch.
Von waldtypischen Gefahren habe ich nichts geschrieben.
Genau lesen hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (10. April 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert, heute kommt im BR um 19:00 Uhr in der Sendung Unser Land auch ein Beitrag über Mountainbiker im Wald.





ciao heiko schrieb:


> Für die waldtypischen Gefahren benötigt es eigentlich keine Versicherung. Denn diese sind ja nach §14 Bundeswaldgesetz sowieso ausgeschlossen.


In dem Beitrag oben wurde die Verkehrssicherungspflicht angesprochen.
Sinngemäß, wenn der Waldbesitzer/-eigentümer/-pächter davon weiß (also von den illegalen Bauten) dann ist er "fällig", wegen der Verkehrssicherungspflicht.

Gibt es dafür ein entsprechenden § (Forstgesetz, Bayrische Verfassung, BGB) oder ist das nur durch Rechtsfortentwicklung entstanden?

Die Verkehrssicherungspflicht will ja va Gefahren vermeiden und abwehren.
Jeder, der eine Gefahrenquelle schafft (zB Konzert, Marktstand), muss den Verkehr vor einer Schädigung durch diese Gefahrenquelle schützen. 
Also die unter seiner Verfügung unterliegende Anlage, wenn er sie dem Zutritt eines Personenkreises eröffnet oder auf seinem Grund einen Verkehr für Menschen unterhält (zB Weg, Schipiste).
Er muss die Anlage für die befugten Benützer in einem  

verkehrssicheren und
gefahrlosen Zustand
erhalten und
vor erkennbaren Gefahren schützen bzw warnen.
Nun erschließt sich mir nicht ganz die Verkehrssicherungspflicht bzw Haftung, wenn er von illegalen Strecken etwas weiß, oder eben nicht.

Gehen wir davon aus, das diese "Anlage" (also Singletrail, Sprungschanzen, Anleger etc) nichts zerstört, das Wild nicht beeinträchtigt wird und auch sonstige im Artikel genannten "Nachteile", nicht erzeugt werden. Und auch, dass in ein Recht eingegriffen wird (wobei das bei dem Staatswald ja auch relativ ist, weil er ja allen gehört).

Was geht es einen Waldbesitzer/-eigentümer/-pächter/Staatsforste an, wenn in seinem Wald etwas illegales gemacht/gebaut wird? Oder anderes gesagt: Was ich nicht weiß, macht mich nicht heiß.

Klar, wenn man jemanden eine gewisse Fürsorgepflicht, Menschen- bzw Nächstenliebe, Schutzfuktionen etc auferlegt, dann muss man sich um andere kümmern. Aber wo hört das auf? Noch dazu wo jeder, grundsätzlich, für sich selbst verantwortlich ist.

Wenn jemand in einem Wald eine Sprungschanze, einen Anleger, Vertiefungen und Erhöhungen ungewöhnlichen Ausmaßes sieht bzw vorfindet, dann muss oder sollte einem doch der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen, dass dies nicht "normal" (für bzw in einem Wald) sei.

Und wenn ich keine Ahnung habe, was es mit diesem riesigen Hügel, Anlege, Sprungschanze auf sich hat, dann sollte man auch nicht (darüber) fahren . Tut man es trotzdem, sollte man halt entsprechend dafür selbst gerade stehen und die Konsequenzen daraus tragen.

Was anderes ist es, wenn zB der Betreiber eines Bikeparks/Trailcenters etc damit wirbt bzw sogar Geld verdient. Damit "lockt" er ja andere an und suggeriert ihnen, dass es relativ sicher sei (weite Ausläufe, Schutzmatten, Helm- und Protektorenpflicht, Erste Hilfe in der Nähe, Beschriftung von Notrufstellen, Standortangaben, Kontrolle der Strecke, Ausbesserung der Strecke usw usf).


----------



## Lothar2 (10. April 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Was anderes ist es, wenn zB der Betreiber eines Bikeparks/Trailcenters etc



Sicher? Also zumindest bei den ständig Offenen welche ich kenne steht in den Nutzungsbedingungen eindeutig "Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr". Wäre ja auch unsinnig, wenn ein Betreiber, der dazu noch nicht einmal Eintritt verlangt, für eine Gefahr haften müsste in die man sich selbst begibt.


----------



## franzam (10. April 2021)

Weiß nicht, ob es Vergleichbar ist:

ein Bekannter wurde verdonnert die Tierarztkosten zu tragen, weil der (etwas unvernünftige) Reiter über einen alten Steg aus Rundhölzern reiten wollte und der Gaul dabei eingebrochen ist und sich verletzte


----------



## Lothar2 (11. April 2021)

Gut, so ein Steg ist ja ein Bauwerk. Kommt sicher drauf an, wer hat es errichtet und ist es ein offizieller Weg für Reiter. Hinzu kommt, Pferd und Reiter sind ja anscheinend nicht gestürzt, sonder eingebrochen.
 Ich denke bei Brücken/Stegen/Rampen auf Trails mit Betreiber sehe es auch nicht anders aus. Auch hier müsste der Betreiber sicher nachweissen sie zumindest regelmässig geprüft zu haben.


----------



## Andy_29 (11. April 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Was geht es einen Waldbesitzer/-eigentümer/-pächter/Staatsforste an, wenn in seinem Wald etwas illegales gemacht/gebaut wird? Oder anderes gesagt: Was ich nicht weiß, macht mich nicht heiß.


Wenn dann doch mal was passiert, dann darf halt keiner um die Ecke kommen: Das ist schon 5 Jahre so, das habe ich dem Besitzer schon so oft gesagt.
Das will sich halt keiner ans Bein binden.


----------



## mw.dd (11. April 2021)

Ist es nicht ermüdend, dass Märchen von der Gefahr für die Grundbesitzer durch Haftung für Unfälle von Radfahrern immer wieder mit den gleichen unsinnigen "Argumenten", Anekdoten und Halbwissen zu diskutieren?
@HelmutK und @Sun on Tour haben sich solche Mühe gegeben, das auch für Rechtslaien aufzubereiten; steht bestimmt auch schon weiter vorn im Thread was dazu. Also bitte lasst das Thema - da hier auch noch eindeutig OT - doch einfach ruhen.


----------



## Felger (18. Mai 2021)

Wanderer ärgern sich: "Pisten-Rambos" am Hesselberg unterwegs
					

In der Corona-Pandemie wollen immer mehr Menschen raus in die Natur und etwas erleben. Viele dringen dabei mit dem Mountainbike auch in einsame Gebiete vor. Am Hesselberg führt das allmählich zu Problemen.




					www.br.de
				




Aus 






						Hesselberg
					

Hallo zusammen,  zwar nicht mein "Revier", aber gar nicht so weit weg und ich habs zufällig gerad gelesen:  https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayern/wanderer-aergern-sich-pisten-rambos-am-hesselberg-unterwegs,SXgiiV4  Hier wird zumindest erwähnt, das radfahren verfassungsrechtlich geschützt ist...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Lothar2 (18. Mai 2021)

Irgendwie geht das langsam zu weit. Die Wirtschaft darf buddeln, zubetonieren, abholzen usw, Hauptsache das Bruttosozialprodukt steigt, aber wehe Wanderer und Mountenbiker kommen zarten Pflänzchen zu nah.


----------



## Hans (18. Mai 2021)

Die hinterlassen Spuren von einem halben Meter tiefe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (18. Mai 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> Wanderer ärgern sich: "Pisten-Rambos" am Hesselberg unterwegs
> 
> 
> In der Corona-Pandemie wollen immer mehr Menschen raus in die Natur und etwas erleben. Viele dringen dabei mit dem Mountainbike auch in einsame Gebiete vor. Am Hesselberg führt das allmählich zu Problemen.
> ...


Pffff...


> Immer mehr Mountainbiker erobern den Hesselberg. Augenzeugen sprechen von "Pisten-Rambos", die mit ihren von E-Motoren angetriebenen Boliden in voller Schutzmontur den Berg der Franken hoch und runter preschen.


Pffff... Berg der Franken! Witz! Das sieht man doch schon an dem Namen, dass der weder nach Franken, Bayern oder Sachsen gehört. Der gehört nach Hessen!


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Mai 2021)

Erstaunlicher Weise würde sich in Hessen niemand Gedanken machen, ob man dort Radfahren darf.
Wir sollten das auch nicht.


----------



## ufp (18. Mai 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> Wanderer ärgern sich: "Pisten-Rambos" am Hesselberg unterwegs
> 
> 
> In der Corona-Pandemie wollen immer mehr Menschen raus in die Natur und etwas erleben. Viele dringen dabei mit dem Mountainbike auch in einsame Gebiete vor. Am Hesselberg führt das allmählich zu Problemen.
> ...


Aus dem Artikel:
_Der Hesselberg bietet eine vielfältige Flora und Fauna. Mehr als 500 Tier- und Pflanzenarten leben auf dem höchsten Berg Mittelfrankens. Nirgendwo sonst gebe es in Bayern so viele verschiedene Biotop-Arten auf einem Fleck wie hier, sagt Naturschutzwächter Fettinger._

Tja. Dann hätten die (Hesselberg, Franken, Bayern, Deutschland) halt früher drauf schauen sollen.
Durch die Wanderwege und -pfade, der Errichtung des Gipfelkreuzes, der Anfahrtswege, der Parkplätze, der Straßen, der Häfen, der Autobahnen, der Eisenbahnlinien, der Flughäfen, Wohnhäuser, Betriebsanlagen, Industrien usw usf, sind bis dato Abermillionen, wahrscheinlich sogar, Abermilliarden, Fastrilliarden an Fauna und Flora vernichtet worden.


----------



## scratch_a (18. Mai 2021)

> Biker und Radler zerstören vielfältige Pflanzenwelt



Interessant...wie unterscheidet man Biker von Radler? Oder meinen sie gar das Bier-Mischgetränk, welches durchs Ausscheiden die Pflanzen kaputt machen könnte?



> Reiterstaffel soll auf dem Hesselberg für Ordnung sorgen



Ahja...Radfahrer zerstören die Pflanzenwelt und die werden dann mit Pferden kontrolliert, welche ja absolut keine Spuren hinterlassen. Da spielt es dann wieder keine Rolle?

Irgendwie habe ich immer mehr den Eindruck, als wollte der bayerische Staat mit allen verfügbaren Mitteln (somit auch mit dem BR) uns Radler bewusst ins schlechte Licht rücken. Und wenn dann alle Politiker den Märchen glauben, werden dann die Gesetze angegangen?
Sorry, bin eigentlich nicht für Verschwörungstheorien zu haben, aber das, was in den letzten Monaten alles zu lesen und zu sehen ist, lässt mich daran zweifeln, ob es wirklich nur Theorien sind. Das ist inzwischen schon abartig, was da alles abgeliefert wird. 🤮


----------



## LeFritzz (18. Mai 2021)

"What do demograts want? Demograts always want a majority, in Bavaria, an absolute majority. To tell the majority what the majority wants you need your own newspaper - as we for instance have the Miesbacher Merkur; and of course you need your own radio station - as we in Bavaria have the Bayrische Rundfunk...the principle of Freibeer is deeply religious...to drink so much for your country it needs a strong liver and it needs a very strong constitution - we call it the Bayrische Verfassung."
(Gerhard Polt, "Demogracy", Tschurangratti-Rede)


----------



## Marshall6 (19. Mai 2021)

Hier die Adresse für Beschwerden:
[email protected]

Die eigentlichen Probleme am Hesselberg (Restfranken kurz vor BW) sind der Polizeimensch und der Naturschützer. Beide werden sich aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit von selbst erledigen: 
Anfang 50, Bluthochdruck, massiv Bauchfett, Stress. Willkommen Herzinfarkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (19. Mai 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ahja...Radfahrer zerstören die Pflanzenwelt und die werden dann mit Pferden kontrolliert, welche ja absolut keine Spuren hinterlassen. Da spielt es dann wieder keine Rolle?


Ist ein riesiger Unterschied.
Pferde hinterlassen einzelne Hufandrücke in denen sich Wasser sammelt und dadurch innerhalb kürzester Zeit wertvolle Kleinbiotope entstehen.
Radfahrer dagegen verursachen tiefste Spurrillen, welche sich den kompletten Hügel herunterziehen und beim nächsten Regen sofort zu einem metertiefen Errosionscanyon ausgewaschen werden. Das zerstört nicht nur die Humusschicht sondern stellt auch ein unüberwindliches Hindernis für die komplette Fauna dar.

(Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten)


----------



## Bejak (19. Mai 2021)

In den Reifenspuren bilden sich reißende Flüsse, die alles mitreißen, was es mitreißen kann. Aber das kann noch bestimmt jemand anders noch viel reißender formulieren. Issso.


----------



## nightwolf (25. Mai 2021)

Der BR sieht Mountainbiker offensichtlich nicht als Menschen an.
Oder wie sonst gibt es einen Konflikt zwischen Mountainbikern und Menschen??









						Freizeitsport : Mountainbiker im Konflikt mit Mensch und Natur
					

Mountainbiken boomt und vielen macht das Radeln über Feld- und Waldwege Spaß. Vertreiben sie damit tatsächlich Tiere und schädigen sie Boden und Bäume? Zu welchem Ergebnis kommen Studien und wie kann der Konflikt friedlich gelöst werden?




					www.br.de


----------



## Marshall6 (25. Mai 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Der BR sieht Mountainbiker offensichtlich nicht als Menschen an.
> Oder wie sonst gibt es einen Konflikt zwischen Mountainbikern und Menschen??
> 
> 
> ...


Der Titel des Berichts ist etwas unglücklich gewählt. Inhaltlich aber teilweise gut, z.B. werden willkürlich aufgehängte VerbotsSchilder ganz klar als nicht wirksam und illegal dargestellt. Das man sich auf Bildzeitungsniveau begibt und den Merkur zitiert ist ein Armutszeugnis für den BR.


----------



## scratch_a (25. Mai 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Der BR sieht Mountainbiker offensichtlich nicht als Menschen an.
> Oder wie sonst gibt es einen Konflikt zwischen Mountainbikern und Menschen??
> 
> 
> ...



Siehe auch im Diskussions-Thema https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rechtslage-in-bayern-diskussionsthread.740227/page-6#post-17450093


----------



## LeFritzz (25. Mai 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Siehe auch im Diskussions-Thema https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rechtslage-in-bayern-diskussionsthread.740227/page-6#post-17450093


Ja, der Titel ist blöd.
Die Sendung selbst aber ist sehr gut, informativ, ausgewogen und stark in unserem Interesse.


----------



## Pintie (31. Mai 2021)

Mal wieder neue modelle an schildern. Rechelkopf bei tölz


----------



## Marshall6 (31. Mai 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Mal wieder neue modelle an schildern. Rechelkopf bei tölz


Das sieht sehr nach selbst gebastelt aus. Hats du es bei der Gemeinde /UNB gemeldet?


----------



## Pintie (31. Mai 2021)

Hab ich von einem anderen User bekommen. 
Die sind da immer alle selbst gebastelt. würde mich nicht wundern wenn die unb keine Ahnung hat das sie da drauf stehen...

die alten Schilder der gemeinde werden halt wohl gerade gegen die neue Version getauscht. (jetzt auch in Metall....)


----------



## Deleted 283425 (31. Mai 2021)

Läuft in Deutschland die Singletrail-Diskussion aus dem Ruder?
					






					www.ride.ch
				









						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				




____________________

Und wegen der Sperrung im Steinwald:



JohSch schrieb:


> Gemeinsam gemeinsame Wege nutzen finde ich noch besser.
> Die Natur auch. Brauchts nur halb so viel Wege.
> 
> 
> ...















						Waldsassen
					

Bayerische Staatsforsten - Über uns - Standorte - Forstbetriebe - Forstbetrieb Waldsassen




					www.baysf.de
				




Egerer Straße 30a
95652 Waldsassen

Forstbetriebsleiter:
Norbert Zintl

Stellvertreter:
Florian Fischer

Telefon: +49 (9632) 9223-0
Telefax: +49 (9632) 9223-23

E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (31. Mai 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Läuft in Deutschland die Singletrail-Diskussion aus dem Ruder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siehst, da wollte ich mal bei der DIMB nachfragen, denke da werden wir um eine Klage nicht herum kommen.


----------



## dopero (18. Juni 2021)

Ist zwar ein Beitrag aus dem „bösen“ Nachbarforum, aber zeigt wohl, dass jetzt fleißig rechtlich unbedeutende, aber die Stimmung vergiftende, Schilder angebracht werden.
https://www.emtb-news.de/forum/threads/gendern-in-artikeln-haibike-hausbesuch.9393/post-151746


----------



## 911wood (22. Juni 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Hab ich von einem anderen User bekommen.
> Die sind da immer alle selbst gebastelt. würde mich nicht wundern wenn die unb keine Ahnung hat das sie da drauf stehen...
> 
> die alten Schilder der gemeinde werden halt wohl gerade gegen die neue Version getauscht. (jetzt auch in Metall....)


Die neuen Schilder am Rechelkopf sind leider nicht selbst gebastelt. Sie wurden vom LRA/UNB Bad Tölz angebracht. Inhaltlich weißen sie darauf hin, dass einige Abschneider keine offiziellen Wege sind und daher illegal angelegt. Die UNB räumt ein, dass es teilweise schwer ist zu erkennen ob ein Stück Weg offiziell oder illegal angelegt wurde. Ich würde aktuell jedem in der Ecke raten diese Schilder ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (22. Juni 2021)

Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage soll bitte generell das Radfahren abseits von Forststraßen verboten sein? 
Das Naturschutzgesetz erlaubt schließlich ein generelles Betretuchsrecht / Befahren von Wegen. Und Wege können nur gezielt gesperrt werden (aber nicht generell alle Wege).
Ist das ein Naturpark wo eine spezielle Regelung für alle Wege gilt (vgl. Naturpark Nagelfluhkette)?

Ansonsten kann das doch kein offizielles Schild sein.


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juni 2021)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Ist das ein Naturpark wo eine spezielle Regelung für alle Wege gilt (vgl. Naturpark Nagelfluhkette)?


Die dann eine Inzidenzkontrolle nicht überstehen wird.


----------



## 911wood (22. Juni 2021)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage soll bitte generell das Radfahren abseits von Forststraßen verboten sein?
> Das Naturschutzgesetz erlaubt schließlich ein generelles Betretuchsrecht / Befahren von Wegen. Und Wege können nur gezielt gesperrt werden (aber nicht generell alle Wege).
> Ist das ein Naturpark wo eine spezielle Regelung für alle Wege gilt (vgl. Naturpark Nagelfluhkette)?
> 
> Ansonsten kann das doch kein offizielles Schild sein.


Das Problem ist, dass es sich hier nicht um ‚Wege‘ handelt, wie im BayNatSchG aufgeführt. Ein Teil der betroffenen Stellen sind Abschneider und andere Teile hat ‚jemand‘ angelegt. In allen Fällen ohne Genehmigung (lt. UNB). Die Formulierung ist sicher nicht die beste aus MTB Sicht da sie impliziert, dass das Radln nur auf Forstautobahnen geht.


----------



## ufp (22. Juni 2021)

911wood schrieb:


> .


----------



## Pintie (22. Juni 2021)

Woher hast du die Info das die von "LRA/UNB Bad Tölz" angebracht wurden ?

Das Gebiet ist weder Naturschutzgebiet noch FFH noch sonst was. link bayernatlas


Ich weiß schon was du mit den Abschneidern meinst. Und ehrlich... Wer sich vernüftig draußen bewegt fährt die auch nicht. 

Das Schild grenzt aber auch jede Menge Wege aus die dort absolut "geeignet" sind.


----------



## 911wood (22. Juni 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Info das die von "LRA/UNB Bad Tölz" angebracht wurden ?
> 
> Das Gebiet ist weder Naturschutzgebiet noch FFH noch sonst was. link bayernatlas
> 
> ...


Ich bin ortsansässig, hab gestern die Schilder gesehen und heute die UNB angerufen. Die haben daraufhin bestätigt, dass die Schilder von ihnen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (22. Juni 2021)

Und ich dachte immer die würden vorher prüfen was sie auf so ein Schild drauf schreiben...
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das der Fetzen rechtlich bestand hat. 

Ich werde es damit halten wie hinten in der Jachenau wo sie sich seit Jahren lustige Schilder ausdenken.


----------



## 911wood (22. Juni 2021)

… von den Schildern und noch ein paar anderen wusste die UNB übrigens nichts 😉


----------



## Pintie (22. Juni 2021)

911wood schrieb:


> … von den Schildern und noch ein paar anderen wusste die UNB übrigens nichts 😉


Kein wunder... die sollen oft verloren gehen ...


----------



## dopero (22. Juni 2021)

Von welchem ( amtlichen) Schild redet ihr immer?
Ich sehe nur ein Plakat.


----------



## Sub-Zero (22. Juni 2021)

911wood schrieb:


> … von den Schildern und noch ein paar anderen wusste die UNB übrigens nichts 😉


Damit ist die Sach dann klar.
Hier liegt keine amtliche Sperrung vor. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Schilder nur Hinweisschilder der Gemeinde/ Eigentümer und rechtlich nicht bindend (dazu noch mit falschen/ unrechtmäßigen Aussagen). Man sollte UNB bzw. die Gemeinden Auffordern die Schilder abzumontieren.


----------



## Invader_z1m (9. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
eben hatte ich auf meiner Hausrunde eine kleine Unterhaltung mit einem Waldbesitzer der dabei war einen Trail mit Baumstämmen zu versperren und wüsste mal gerne eure Meinung dazu.

Folgende Situation: Es führt ein unbefestigter, relativ breiter (ca. 2m) Weg durch den Wald den ich normalerweise befahre. Nach längeren Regenfällen ist ein Abschnitt von mehreren 100m aber sehr sumpfig, weshalb neben dem eigentlichen Weg ein Trampelpfad verläuft. Und eben dieser Trampelpfad wurde alle 20m mit Bäumen versperrt, sodass man den ursprünglichen Weg nutzen musste. Verbotsschilder oder ähnliches waren nicht aufgehängt. Mein laienhaftes Verständnis ist, daß ich den Trampelpfad befahren darf, da es sich aus meiner Sicht um einen geeigneten Weg handelt. 
Der Waldbesitzer meinte das den Trampelpfad nur Fußgänger nutzen dürfen und Radfahrer auf dem Weg bleiben müssten. 
Nach seiner Aussage ist der Trampelpfad auch erst durch das Befahren entstanden. Ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht aber generell halte ich das für einen berechtigten Punkt. Denn so dürfte man ja prinzipiell überall fahren, sofern man es nur oft genug macht um einen Weg entstehen zu lassen... 

PS. Wir haben uns normal unterhalten und egal ob ich da fahren darf oder nicht, werde ich den Trampelpfad nicht mehr nutzen, sondern auf dem Weg bleiben. Mich würde nur mal interessieren wer von uns jetzt im Recht ist bzw. ob das überhaupt klar definiert ist. 

mfg
z1m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (9. August 2021)

Der Erfolg dieser Aktion wird sich vermutlich bald in Form eines weiteren Trampelpfades neben/hinter den als Sperre für Radfahrer gedachten Baumstämmen zeigen.
Denn kein Fußgänger wird über irgend welche Baumstämme steigen, wenn er sie problemlos umgehen kann.
So beobachte ich das seit Jahrzehnten, wenn wieder der nächste Waldbesitzer meint den Waldbesuchern irgend einen Wege vergällen zu können.


----------



## scratch_a (9. August 2021)

Richtig. 
Und ja, oft entstehen auch durch Wanderer diese Pfade und warum sollten wir Radfahrer diese dann nicht auch nutzen dürfen? 
Wie sind denn die alten naturnahen Wege entstanden? Viele wohl auch dadurch, weil sie ständig begangen wurden, aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen. Diese dürfen ja auch befahren werden.

Wenn der Waldbesitzer einen entstehenden Weg nicht duldet, kann er ihn meines Erachtens schon zurück bauen. Gilt aber dann für alle Erholungssuchende, weil er für andere dann auch nicht mehr wirklich attraktiv ist. Führt dann logischerweise zu dem Ergebnis wie @dopero beschrieben hat.


----------



## LeFritzz (10. August 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Und ja, oft entstehen auch durch Wanderer diese Pfade und warum sollten wir Radfahrer diese dann nicht auch nutzen dürfen?
> Wie sind denn die alten naturnahen Wege entstanden? Viele wohl auch dadurch, weil sie ständig begangen wurden, aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen. Diese dürfen ja auch befahren werden.
> 
> Wenn der Waldbesitzer einen entstehenden Weg nicht duldet, kann er ihn meines Erachtens schon zurück bauen. Gilt aber dann für alle Erholungssuchende, weil er für andere dann auch nicht mehr wirklich attraktiv ist. Führt dann logischerweise zu dem Ergebnis wie @dopero beschrieben hat.



Der Waldbesitzer kann Wege auf seinem Grund durchaus zurückbauen.

Er kann sein Grundstück auch sperren "durch für die Allgemeinheit geltende, deutlich sichtbare Sperren, insbesondere durch Einfriedungen, andere tatsächliche Hindernisse oder Beschilderungen" (Art. 27, 2, Satz 3 BayNatSchG). Wohlgemerkt aber "für die Allgemeinheit" und nicht selektiv für Radfahrer.

In beiden Fällen sind aber weitere Bedingungen des BayNatSchG zu beachten (siehe dort).


----------



## Dahigez (10. August 2021)

Genau den Fall gab's hier bei uns im Frühjahr. Da war ein Windbruch mit ein paar Bäumen. Der wurde recht schnell weggeräumt bis auf einen Baum, der mitten über dem dortigen Weg lag. Der Weg ist dabei an dieser Stelle noch nicht mal ein Fußweg, sondern ein breiter Karrenweg. (Ein Stück weiter oben berührt der Karrenweg einen Fußweg und viele Biker nutzen zumindest bergauf zuerst den Karrenweg und später den Fußweg.) Anscheinend brauchte der Bauer den Karrenweg vorerst nicht und er dachte, er könne durch das Belassen des Baumes die Nutzung der Wege in diesem Waldabschnitt einschränken. Innerhalb einer Woche gab es einen erkennbaren Trampelpfad relativ großräumig um den gefallenen Baum herum. Recht weit ausholend deshalb, weil direkt neben dem umgefallenen Baum einiges an Gestrüpp steht. Nach zwei Monaten war die neue Variante dann ein echter Weg, von dem man hätte meinen können, der wäre schon lange da. Dann hat der Bauer entweder seinen Karrenweg wieder gebraucht oder er hat es eingesehen, jedenfalls ist der umgefallene Baum dann auch noch verschwunden. Jetzt nutzen alle wieder den Karrenweg und die Variante verschwindet langsam wieder. Ich denke, nächstes Jahr wird man davon nicht mehr soviel sehen können. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der Bauer daraus lernt und seine Erkenntnis vielleicht auch an andere Waldbesitzer weitergibt.


----------



## BigJohn (10. August 2021)

@LeFritzz Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmal einwerfen, dass ich deinen Input (natürlich auch den Input der anderen juristisch vorgebildeten) zu dem Thema echt gut finde.


----------



## dopero (10. August 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen sind aber weitere Bedingungen des BayNatSchG zu beachten (siehe dort).


Ja, das war mir schon klar.
Allerdings gehört für mich das absichtliche Platzieren von Hindernissen weder zum Rückbau noch zur Sperrung im Sinne der Gesetze.
Am ehesten noch zum zum bereiten von Hindernissen im Sinne der StVO.


----------



## PikayHoSo (10. August 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Allerdings gehört für mich das absichtliche Platzieren von Hindernissen weder zum Rückbau noch zur Sperrung im Sinne der Gesetze.


Ich fürchte da ist deine Sichtweise nicht zutreffend - wie der Besitzer einen Weg der Nutzung entzieht bleibt allein ihm überlassen - mal von leicht übersehbaren, gefährlichen Hindernissen (Draht, Angelschnur auf Brusthöhe) abgesehen. Aber mit Bäumen/Gestrüpp versperren zählt definitiv zu Waldtypischen Gefahren - als wer da reindonnert wird auch vergebens klagen


----------



## LeFritzz (10. August 2021)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Ich fürchte da ist deine Sichtweise nicht zutreffend - wie der Besitzer einen Weg der Nutzung entzieht bleibt allein ihm überlassen - mal von leicht übersehbaren, gefährlichen Hindernissen (Draht, Angelschnur auf Brusthöhe) abgesehen. Aber mit Bäumen/Gestrüpp versperren zählt definitiv zu Waldtypischen Gefahren - als wer da reindonnert wird auch vergebens klagen


Eben nicht.
Näheres siehe BayNatSchG; zur unerlaubten Ablagerung von Pflanzenabfällen auch Abfallwirtschaftsgesetz.


----------



## PikayHoSo (10. August 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Eben nicht


Solang der Staatsforst das auch so macht glaube ich mal, dass da nicht viel zu machen ist


----------



## dopero (10. August 2021)

Aha, alles was in der Praxis durch solche Stellen gemacht wird, ist damit rechtlich in Ordnung?
Der Staatsforst freut sich bestimmt über solch obrigkeitshörige Bürger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (10. August 2021)

Ok ich bin ja echt froh über @LeFritzz und das er da so viel Infos liefert.

Aber ich weiß grad auch warum ich Anwälte nicht mag.... Will man nicht als Feind haben.


----------



## LeFritzz (10. August 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Ok ich bin ja echt froh über @LeFritzz und das er da so viel Infos liefert.
> 
> Aber ich weiß grad auch warum ich Anwälte nicht mag.... Will man nicht als Feind haben.



"How can you distinguish if a car rolled over a snake or over a lawyer? If there is skid marks it was a snake."

Aber ich bin doch kein Anwalt ...


----------



## PikayHoSo (10. August 2021)

Naja wir hatten die gleiche Situation ja in Augsburg in den westlichen Wäldern aufgrund dessen ja der Augsburger MTB Verein entstanden ist - mit einer aktiven Bikerin die Anwältin ist, auch die sieht da keine Handhabe. Also so hörig sind wir nicht, aber manchmal muss man eben akzeptieren das es einen Eigentümer gibt und der nun mal Wege anlegen oder eben auch wieder abschaffen kann (solange keine offiziell gewidmete Wege)


----------



## dopero (11. August 2021)

Bei der von @Invader_z1m beschriebenen Situation will man die Radfahrer auf einen schlammigen Weg umleiten. Ich würde das als vergrämende Maßnahme sehen.
Im Westwood geht es aber meines Wissens eher darum, dass neben dem Rückbau von aktuellen illegalen Einbauten, was ich als völlig berechtigt ansehe, auch gleich Wege gesperrt und beseitigt wurden, die seit Jahrzehnten bestehen und von allen Besuchern rege benutzt wurden.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. August 2021)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Solang der Staatsforst das auch so macht glaube ich mal, dass da nicht viel zu machen ist





franzam schrieb:


> Kurzfassung
> - Forst und Naturpark haben im Mai einen Wanderweg für Biker gesperrt
> -> Widerspruch von einigen ortsansässigen Bikern mit Kontaktaufnahme zu Forst und Politik
> -> Mitte Juni Gründung der IG Stoapfalz und konstruktive Gespräche im Rathaus Erbendorf mit Bgm. Johannes Reger und Förster Carsten Klöble
> ...





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Man merkt schon, dass die Stoapfälzer eher bescheidene Leute sind.
> Zwei wichtige Punkte haben sie daher erst gar nicht erwähnt:
> Die Genehmigung der UNB war wegen der Lage des neuen Weges im Landschaftsschutzgebiet erforderlich und die ohnehin unbeachtlichen Sperrschilder sollen im Zuge der Alternative auch beseitigt werden.





PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Naja wir hatten die gleiche Situation ...


Viele der Vertreter der Mountainbiker, die nicht eng mit der DIMB zusammenarbeiten, agieren oftmals nicht glücklich...


----------



## PikayHoSo (17. August 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Viele der Vertreter der Mountainbiker, die nicht eng mit der DIMB zusammenarbeiten, agieren oftmals nicht glücklich...


Findest du? Naja man kann natürlich versuchen auf Strudel komm raus zu klagen - da gebe ich dir recht, vielleicht findet man sogar einen Richter der da mitzieht, aber nur vielleicht. Dann hat man aber für das restliche Gebiet (das größere) für das sich aktuell eine Konsenzlösung abzeichnet verdammt schlechte Karten.

Aber würde mich schon mal interessieren womit du argumentieren würdest, dass Waldeigentümer Wege nicht blockieren können?

Bis dann,
Patrik


----------



## LeFritzz (17. August 2021)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Findest du? Naja man kann natürlich versuchen auf Strudel komm raus zu klagen - da gebe ich dir recht, vielleicht findet man sogar einen Richter der da mitzieht, aber nur vielleicht. Dann hat man aber für das restliche Gebiet (das größere) für das sich aktuell eine Konsenzlösung abzeichnet verdammt schlechte Karten.
> 
> Aber würde mich schon mal interessieren womit du argumentieren würdest, dass Waldeigentümer Wege nicht blockieren können?
> 
> ...


"Konsenslösungen", welche darauf hinauslaufen, dass die Befahrungsrechte, welche Verfassung und BayNatSchG garantieren, aufgegeben werden für kleinräumige "Spielflächen", also "Lösungen", welche zur Ghettoisierung des Mountainbikens führen, sind vollständig abzulehnen.

Dass Waldeigentümer Wege nicht einfach blockieren können, steht im BayNatSchG, u.a. Art. 26, 27, 28, 33, 34.


----------



## PikayHoSo (17. August 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> "Konsenslösungen", welche darauf hinauslaufen, dass die Befahrungsrechte, welche Verfassung und BayNatSchG garantieren, aufgegeben werden für kleinräumige "Spielflächen", also "Lösungen", welche zur Ghettoisierung des Mountainbikens führen, sind vollständig abzulehnen.
> 
> Dass Waldeigentümer Wege nicht einfach blockieren können, steht im BayNatSchG, u.a. Art. 26, 27, 28, 33, 34.


Das siehst du so, der Verein in Augsburg hat sich mit seinen Mitgliedern anders entschlossen - ich bin da mittlerweile auch pragmatischer geworden.  Wobei du das zusätzlich noch etwas verzerrt darstellt, da es in Augsburg um ein KLEINES Gebiet geht, dass für ein GRÖSSERES "eingetauscht" wird (werden soll um genau zu sein). 
Und deine Zitate aus dem BayNatSchG sind halt das allg. Betretungsrecht, dass aber aus meiner Sicht nichts mit dem Anlegen oder entfernen von Wegen (die nicht gewidmet sind) durch den Eigentümer zu tun hat. Zudem hat die UNB die meisten der strittigen Wege, mittlerweile als "nicht geeignet" klassifiziert - also sowieso schwierig.

Aber nur um eines mal klarzustellen - meiner Meinung nach, sollte das "geeignet" viel freizügiger ausgelegt werden - da bin ich ja bei euch. Aber um etwas zu bewegen und mal Angebote wie Freiburg, Pfälzerwald hinzubekommen ist vielleicht doch mal irgendwo Kompromissbereitschaft gefragt und nicht immer mit Maximalforderungen versuchen und dann doch an der Wand zu scheitern. Ob das klappt - werden wir in paar Monaten sehen - ansonsten bleibt halt immer noch der Klageweg.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. August 2021)

Dein "wir" (Euer Verein in Augsburg) und "euch" (sind wohl wir als DIMB gemeint) ist unserer gemeinsamen Sache nicht zuträglich. Die DIMB hat in diesen Fragen nun mal geballte Kompetenz und den nötigen juristischen Hintergrund. Warum ihr euch da nicht einhängt, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PikayHoSo (17. August 2021)

Ich habe nicht von wir und euch gesprochen - erstens spreche ich nur für mich, nicht für den Augsburger Verein stellvertretend und zweitens bin ich ja beides (DIMB + MTB Augsburg) - aber du beantwortest die Themen irgendwie nicht. Soviel ich weiß gab es da aber Kontakte und wie gesagt, der Augsburger Verein hat selber eine Rechtsanwältin in den eigenen Reihen - da wird schon das versucht was geht denke ich.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. August 2021)

Was beantworte ich denn "irgendwie" nicht?

Es wird seit einiger Zeit massiv von verschiedenen Seiten aus das Betretungs- und Befahrungsrecht laut geltender Gesetzeslage streitig gemacht. Die DIMB hält es nicht für hinnehmbar, dass ein verfassungsmäßig garantiertes, durch Gesetze klar geregeltes und durch die Rechtsprechung vielfach bestätigtes Recht versucht wird, einzuschränken. Dass es hier immer erst mal besser ist, den Dialog zu suchen und Konsens zu erreichen, als den Klageweg zu beschreiten, dürfte unbestritten von jedermann sein. Es gibt jedoch "nichtverhandelbare Positionen", welche, wenn sie aufgegeben werden, der Willkür Tür und Tor öffnen.
Die Vorgehensweise, Wege einfach zu verbarrikadieren, Schilder aufzustellen, welche rechtswidrig sind, die ist mit "uns" nicht verhandelbar. Eine Abstimmung der Vorgehensweise des Augsburger Vereins mit der DIMB ist meines Wissens nicht erfolgt. Entsprechend sieht das Ergebnis bisher auch aus.


----------



## PikayHoSo (17. August 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Es wird seit einiger Zeit massiv von verschiedenen Seiten aus das Betretungs- und Befahrungsrecht laut geltender Gesetzeslage streitig gemacht. Die DIMB hält es nicht für hinnehmbar, dass ein verfassungsmäßig garantiertes, durch Gesetze klar geregeltes und durch die Rechtsprechung vielfach bestätigtes Recht versucht wird, einzuschränken.


DAS ist absolut unbestritten - die Diskussion ging aber darum, ob ein Eigentümer einen Waldpfad/Trampepfad durch Bäume „versperrt“/unbrauchbar macht - und da muss ich sagen, ich sehe nicht wo das gegen das Betretungsrecht verstößt 🤷🏻‍♂️. Und das hat hier noch keiner beantwortet (zumindest für mich verständlich)


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. August 2021)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> ... ein Eigentümer einen Waldpfad/Trampepfad durch Bäume „versperrt“/unbrauchbar macht ...


Obwohl ein Eigentümer grundsätzlich mit seinem Eigentum verfahren kann wie er möchte, könnten dadurch dennoch Vorschriften der Naturschutzrechts (inkl. Betretungsrecht), der Waldgesetze oder auch des Straßenverkehrsrechts, möglicherweise auch des Strafrechts (Aufzählung nicht abschließend) betroffen oder verletzt sein. Insoweit unterliegt auch das grundgesetzlich verbürgte Eigentumsrecht gewissen Schranken.


----------



## dopero (17. August 2021)

Das bayrische Waldgesetz z.B. läßt im Gesetzeszweck nur zu, die Erholung zu ermöglichen oder zu verbessern.


> BayWaldG
> Art. 1 Gesetzeszweck
> …
> (2) Dieses Gesetz soll insbesondere dazu dienen:
> ...


„Rückbau“ wird sich daran wohl auch messen lassen müssen.


----------



## mw.dd (17. August 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> "Konsenslösungen", welche darauf hinauslaufen, dass die Befahrungsrechte, welche Verfassung und BayNatSchG garantieren, aufgegeben werden für kleinräumige "Spielflächen", also "Lösungen", welche zur Ghettoisierung des Mountainbikens führen, sind vollständig abzulehnen.





PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Das siehst du so, der Verein in Augsburg hat sich mit seinen Mitgliedern anders entschlossen


Ich darf ergänzen: Es gibt auf Seiten der Radfahrer überhaupt niemanden, der berechtigt wäre solch einen "Konsens" stellvertretend für alle Radfahrer zu verhandeln. Egal, ob DAV, DIMB oder ein lokaler Verein.
Die DIMB hat das immerhin erkannt (das war nicht immer so).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (17. August 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Eine Abstimmung der Vorgehensweise des Augsburger Vereins mit der DIMB ist meines Wissens nicht erfolgt. Entsprechend sieht das Ergebnis bisher auch aus.


Ich lese es erst jetzt. Es gibt von mir gute Kontakte zu MTB-Augsburg und wir haben uns viel über das richtige Vorgehen dort unterhalten. Die Abstimmung war zu jeder Zeit da.

Die Situation ist nicht einfach zu lösen, weil sich die UNB auf die Seite des Grundbesitzers gestellt hat. Dem Grundbesitzer ist es möglich die dort entstandenen "Trampelpfade" zu schließen und die Erholungsnutzer auf die Forstwege zu verweisen. (Wobei Fußgänger ja auch ohne Weg weiterhin querfeldein durch den Bestand laufen dürfen)

Aber viel mehr möchte ich in einem öffentlichen nicht zum Sachverhalt schreiben. .


----------



## dopero (17. August 2021)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Das siehst du so, der Verein in Augsburg hat sich mit seinen Mitgliedern anders entschlossen.


Und wird wohl deswegen in Zukunft  für angeblichen Verstöße jeglicher Radfahrer in diesem Gebiet als verantwortlicher Ansprechpartner herangezogen werden. Da ist doch eine weitere Nötigung zu Zugeständnissen fast schon unausweichlich.


----------



## PikayHoSo (17. August 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Es gibt auf Seiten der Radfahrer überhaupt niemanden, der berechtigt wäre solch einen "Konsens" stellvertretend für alle Radfahrer zu verhandeln


Auch das habe ich mich behauptet, nur das der Verein nicht selber den Rechtsweg beschreitet um vielleicht für ein paar wenige Wege was zu erstreiten und sich dabei vieles anderes zu verbauen.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. August 2021)

Die andere Seite der Medaille dürfte sein, dass die (rechtswidrige) Entscheidung der UNB, welche hier hingenommen wurde, als Muster für weitere solche Entscheidungen herangezogen werden könnte. Die Tendenz hierzu ist vielerorts ja klar erkennbar.


----------



## PikayHoSo (17. August 2021)

Sorry lieber LeFritzz,

aber es steht dir ja frei zu klagen. Tut mir leid aber mir ist das alles zu theoretisch, auch wenn du natürlich vom rein prinzipiellen her recht hat. Aber wie gesagt, ich seh das mittlerweile pragmatischer.
Was nutzt das, sich mit allen auf dem Klageweg anzulegen, sich über Jahre mit viel Aufwand durchzuklagen, um 2-3 Wege freizubekommen, die dann (im wohlgemerkt rückgebauten Zustand - weil die Obstacles die da drin waren sind glaube ich nirgendwo ohne weiteres als frei zugänglicher Trail zu haben) sowieso keiner mehr fahren will und dafür dann Stadt, UNB gegen sich zu haben. Weil das was der Verein vor hat, geht halt nicht ohne die. Wenn diese Wege natürlich die einzige Option in dem Gebiet wären - dann wäre ich bei dir - dann hätte ich sogar selber geklagt, bzw. wenn das Vorhaben sich nicht ausreichend entwicklet.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. August 2021)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Sorry lieber LeFritzz,
> 
> aber es steht dir ja frei zu klagen. Tut mir leid aber mir ist das alles zu theoretisch, auch wenn du natürlich vom rein prinzipiellen her recht hat. Aber wie gesagt, ich seh das mittlerweile pragmatischer.
> Was nutzt das, sich mit allen auf dem Klageweg anzulegen, sich über Jahre mit viel Aufwand durchzuklagen, um 2-3 Wege freizubekommen, die dann (im wohlgemerkt rückgebauten Zustand - weil die Obstacles die da drin waren sind glaube ich nirgendwo ohne weiteres als frei zugänglicher Trail zu haben) sowieso keiner mehr fahren will und dafür dann Stadt, UNB gegen sich zu haben. Weil das was der Verein vor hat, geht halt nicht ohne die. Wenn diese Wege natürlich die einzige Option in dem Gebiet wären - dann wäre ich bei dir - dann hätte ich sogar selber geklagt, bzw. wenn das Vorhaben sich nicht ausreichend entwicklet.


Na, Du gibst mir ja durchaus recht.
Am Ende ist sowas immer eine Einzelfallabwägung, welche vor Ort zu treffen ist.
Die Abwägungen der Leute vor Ort würde ich immer respektieren, weil nur die beurteilen können, was da alles eine Rolle spielt.
Deshalb aber gerade kann ich weder einem generellen "Pragmatismus" das Wort reden noch der generellen Verteidigung einer "reinen Lehre".
Insofern: Quod scripsi, scripsi.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. August 2021)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Angebote wie Freiburg, Pfälzerwald


Mal ein Beispiel aus Bayern:





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				



(Video der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth v. 29.07.2021)


----------



## PikayHoSo (17. August 2021)

stimmt - Danke für diesen Hinweis Roland - auch mal ein schönes Beispiel aus Bayern wie es gehen kann, hatte ich schon ewig vor mal vorbeizusehen (auch weil wir ein Büro in Nürnbersch haben), leider noch nicht geschafft  - war nur so geplättet von Freiburg und Pfalz, weil ich da grad paar Tage Urlaub machen durfte und das im „freien“ Bayern in der Form nicht ansatzweise kannte (wobei ich offen gesagt nicht alles kenne).
Aber auch hier - hat wohl nur funktioniert weil alle Parteien wollten und auch Kompromisse eingegangen sind (nehme ich mal an).


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. August 2021)

Natürlich wird man Kompromisse eingegangen sein, aber ganz sicher hat man keine Zugeständnisse gemacht.
Tatsächlich ist das die Basis für nachhaltige Lösungen.
So wie hier:





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## LeFritzz (17. August 2021)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> stimmt - Danke für diesen Hinweis Roland - auch mal ein schönes Beispiel aus Bayern wie es gehen kann, hatte ich schon ewig vor mal vorbeizusehen (auch weil wir ein Büro in Nürnbersch haben), leider noch nicht geschafft  - war nur so geplättet von Freiburg und Pfalz, weil ich da grad paar Tage Urlaub machen durfte und das im „freien“ Bayern in der Form nicht ansatzweise kannte (wobei ich offen gesagt nicht alles kenne).
> Aber auch hier - hat wohl nur funktioniert weil alle Parteien wollten und auch Kompromisse eingegangen sind (nehme ich mal an).


Was Du in Freiburg erlebt hast, sind Trails auf vorher schon vorhanden gewesenen Wegen. Das gilt für Canadian, gilt für Badish Moonrising vom Schauinsland runter, gilt für Borderline, Hexentrail etc.

In Bayern hätte man nach geltender Rechtslage dafür keine "Legalisierung" gebraucht, solche Wege darf man hier befahren. In BaWü verhindert das die blödsinnige 2m-Regel. Insofern ist Freiburg aus der Not, nicht aus der Tugend entstanden.

Ja, einverstanden, in Freiburg gibt es auf den Trails einige "Bauwerke", welche auch in Bayern nicht so einfach möglich wären ohne "Absprachen" und dergleichen. Nähme ich aber diese Bauwerke raus, wäre Freiburg immer noch großartig. Und ernsthaft: Diese Bauwerke dienen doch nur einer kleinen Minderheit (zu der ich mich zähle), der Rest umfährt sie ohnehin. Das Gleiche gilt für den Buck in Nürnberg.

Niemals, niemals werden wir unsere Befahrungsrechte auf allen geeigneten Wegen für solche Spielflächen opfern wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PikayHoSo (18. August 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Natürlich wird man Kompromisse eingegangen sein, aber ganz sicher hat man keine Zugeständnisse gemacht


Ich sehe schon ich bin zu einfach gestrickt für diese Welt - ich sehe da keinen Unterschied bzw. wie geht ein Kompromiss ohne Zugeständnis?


----------



## pib (18. August 2021)

Kompromiss - beide Seiten (oder keine) zufrieden
Zugeständniss - ein Gewinner, ein Verlierer

Denke so ist es gemeint.


----------



## mw.dd (18. August 2021)

pib schrieb:


> Kompromiss - beide Seiten (oder keine) zufrieden


Kompromiss - zwei Verlierer
Konsens - zwei Gewinner


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. August 2021)

In einem (langen) Satz:
Ausgehend davon, dass auf der einen Seite Grundbesitzer i.d.R. kein eigenes Interesse an der Erholungsnutzung ihrer Grundstücke haben und das Radfahren auf Wegen dulden müssen und auf der anderen Seite Radfahrer möglichst viele interessante Wege haben wollen, liegt der Kompromis für die Radfahrer darin, solche Wege nur dort und in der Weise anzulegen wie es mit dem Eigentümer abgestimmt ist, ohne Zugeständnisse an das Recht Wege befahren zu dürfen zu machen.

Für so einen Konsens unter Berücksichtung aller berechtigten Belange sind die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen nirgends besser als in Bayern.


----------



## LeFritzz (18. August 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Für so einen Konsens unter Berücksichtung aller berechtigten Belange sind die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen nirgends besser als in Bayern.


Nachdem der Engel Aloysius, der Batzerte, die Zeit, wo das Hofbräuhaus geschlossen war, nicht genutzt hat den himmlischen Ratschluß an die Bayrische Staatsregierung zu übermitteln, wurde im Dezember des Jahres A.D. 2020 eine Verwaltungsvorschrift erlassen und dem Volk suggeriert, es habe sich dadurch die Rechtslage verändert. Seitdem mehren sich Stöckchenlegerei, Baumfällaktion zum Verlegen von Wegen, illegale Sperrschilder und sogar widerrechtliche Sperrschilder, auf denen im Falle des Befahrens mit empfindlichem Übel gedroht wird (§240 StGB Nötigung).
"Wir leben nicht in Südamerika, wir leben im Bayernland. Das war für Liberalitas einstmals trcht wohlbekannt" (Biermösl Blosn, "Nürnberg-Lied"). Schau mer mal, wo es hingeht mit der Liberalitas Bavariae.


----------



## dertutnix (18. August 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Nachdem der Engel Aloysius, der Batzerte, die Zeit, wo das Hofbräuhaus geschlossen war, nicht genutzt hat den himmlischen Ratschluß an die Bayrische Staatsregierung zu übermitteln, *wurde im Dezember des Jahres A.D. 2021* eine Verwaltungsvorschrift erlassen und dem Volk suggeriert, es habe sich dadurch die Rechtslage verändert. Seitdem mehren sich Stöckchenlegerei, Baumfällaktion zum Verlegen von Wegen, illegale Sperrschilder und sogar widerrechtliche Sperrschilder, auf denen im Falle des Befahrens mit empfindlichem Übel gedroht wird (§240 StGB Nötigung).
> "Wir leben nicht in Südamerika, wir leben im Bayernland. Das war für Liberalitas einstmals trcht wohlbekannt" (Biermösl Blosn, "Nürnberg-Lied"). Schau mer mal, wo es hingeht mit der Liberalitas Bavariae.


----------



## sibu (18. August 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


>


Engel Aloysius hatte die Aufgabe, der bayrischen Regierung die göttlichen Ratschläge zu überbringen.


----------



## PikayHoSo (18. August 2021)

Ich wollte nicht klugscheißerisch wirken  - wir wussten ja was gemeint ist


----------



## PikayHoSo (18. August 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> liegt der Kompromis für die Radfahrer darin, solche Wege nur dort und in der Weise anzulegen


Also DAS halte ich für ein großes Zugeständnis seitens der Eigentümer und da liegt auch der Casus Knacktus in Augsburg, da es dort eigentlich keine interessanten Wege gibt - aber ich denke wir sollten das Thema damit hier einstellen.
Ich versuche halt beide Seiten zu sehen und ja die die neue 2020 „Verfügung“ ist Kacke und trägt zu Unzufriedenheit auf allen Seiten bei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dierabenfliegen (18. August 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ausgehend davon, dass auf der einen Seite Grundbesitzer i.d.R. kein eigenes Interesse an der Erholungsnutzung ihrer Grundstücke haben



Ich weiß nicht, ob man das so pauschal sagen kann. Wir reden ja von Waldgebieten, und da ist m.W. der größte Grundbesitzer in Bayern der Freistaat selbst. Danach "ein paar Adelige", "ein paar Großkopferde" und zu guter Letzt eine "große Anzahl an kleinen Waldbesitzern" (also Kleinwaldbesitzer  ). Zumindest ersterer sollte ja schon ein Interesse an der Erholungsnutzung haben, oder?

Den meisten wird es vollkommen egal sein, ob auf den Wegen, die durch ihren Wald gehen, auch noch ein paar MTBer durchfahren. Eine kleine Minderheit allerdings sieht den Wald mehr als ihren Garten an und würde am liebsten alle Leute aussperren - unabhängig davon, ob die mit einem MTB, zu Fuß oder sonst wie unterwegs sind. Und das sind dann meistens die Beispiele, die es in die Medien, Foren oder sonst wohin schaffen.

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung am Rande, da ich auf beiden Seiten (Waldbesitzer und MTBer) stehe: Nicht jeder Baum, der auf einem Trail liegt, muss gleich eine absichtliche Sperre sein. Oftmals geht es nicht anders, als den Baum dahin zu fällen und erst später mit dem Rücken anzufangen etc.


----------



## LeFritzz (18. August 2021)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Also DAS halte ich für ein großes Zugeständnis seitens der Eigentümer und da liegt auch der Casus Knacktus in Augsburg, da es dort eigentlich keine interessanten Wege gibt - aber ich denke wir sollten das Thema damit hier einstellen.
> Ich versuche halt beide Seiten zu sehen und ja die die neue 2020 „Verfügung“ ist Kacke und trägt zu Unzufriedenheit auf allen Seiten bei.


Der Eigentumsbegriff (an Grund und Boden) im heutigen Sinne ist in Mitteleuropa erst recht spät überhaupt entstanden. Die "germanischen" Wehrbauern hatten im Gegensatz dazu ein Konzept der "Allmende" entwickelt. Die mittelalterliche Struktur führte das Institut der Grundherrschaft und Leibeigenschaft ein, ein aristokratisch bestimmtes Konzept. Das heutige Konzept steht in eklatantem Widerspruch zur Gütergemeinschaft der Jerusalemer Urgemeinde und auch den Schriften des Thomas von Aquin. In einer angeblich christlich geprägten Gesellschaftsform sollte dieser krude Begriff des Privateigentums daher gar nichts zu suchen haben. Nicht zuletzt die Vertreter einer katholischen Soziallehre haben daher den Begriff der Sozialbindung des Eigentums ins Grundgesetz aufgenommen.

Dein "Herr im Haus" Verständnis von Eigentum ist ein Verständnis des 19 Jahrhunderts. Auf den Müll damit.


----------



## PikayHoSo (18. August 2021)

Ich hoffe mal du meinst das ironisch ….


----------



## LeFritzz (18. August 2021)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal du meinst das ironisch ….


Nein, überhaupt nicht. Eigentum hat eine Sozialbindung. Und auf dieser Basis ist das Befahren von Privatwegen gem. Art. 28 BayNatSchG hinzunehmen wie auch etliches andere. Es wird höchste Zeit, dass diese ostelbische Gutsherrenmentalität abgeschafft wird.


----------



## dopero (18. August 2021)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Also DAS halte ich für ein großes Zugeständnis seitens der Eigentümer ...


Das ist nur dann ein Zugeständnis, wenn man das wichtigste des Satzes gerade nicht zitiert.
Wenn man


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... wie es mit dem Eigentümer abgestimmt ist, ...


mit mit in Betracht zieht, ist es kein Zugeständnis, sondern die alleinige Entscheidung des Eigentümers und damit die selbstverständliche Anerkennung seiner Rechte und seiner Entscheidungshoheit.


P.S.


PikayHoSo schrieb:


> ... und da liegt auch der Casus Knacktus in Augsburg, da es dort eigentlich keine interessanten Wege gibt ...


Dazu muss ich jetzt aber schon noch was sagen.
Ich war vor längerer Zeit insgesamt 3x dort in Augsburg. Bin dabei jedes mal mit Einheimischen gefahren, die sich dort auskennen. Die allermeisten Wege bestehen nach deren Aussage schon lange. Von Ihnen befahren werden diese Wege seit den frühen 90ern. Entstanden sind diese durch die Nutzung als Erholungsgebiet schon vor der Zeit des MTB und die militärische Nutzung großer Teile des Gebietes durch die US Army und deren Vorgänger. Wenn man darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird, kann man auch durchaus immer wieder Reste von früheren Stellungen, Gräben etc. erkennen. Die Army ist 1998 abgezogen. Seit dem wird immer wieder versucht durch "schonende" Waldwirtschaft dieses stadtnahe Ausflugsgebiet allen Besuchern madig zu machen (so wurde mir das weitergegeben).
Die Strecken sind im übrigen gar nicht so uninteressant, weswegen auch zahlreiche private Anbieter und Vereine dort MTB Fahrtechnikschulungen anbieten.
Warum man nach Jahrzehnten der fast ausschließlich problemlosen Nutzung (Buddler gab und gibt es leider immer), meint dies sein nun auf einmal ein so großes Problem, dass man Besucher vergrämen oder aussperren muss, versteht von meinen Bekannten keiner. Gerade auch mit dem Hintergrund der Entstehung und früheren Nutzung des Gebietes sorgen die am häufigsten genutzten Argumente bezüglich des Umweltschutzes eher für wenig Verständnis.


----------



## PikayHoSo (18. August 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Das ist nur dann ein Zugeständnis


Also wenn sich Eigentümer darauf einlassen, dass neue Wege/Trails angelegt werden dann empfinde ich das als großes Zugeständnis- wenn ich damit hier alleine stehe ok, ich stehe dazu.

und Augsburg: Es ist halt wie immer zwei Teile der Medaille - ja man hat die Mountainbiker vielleicht unterschätz aber was da die letzen Jahre an Wildwuchs (Buddlerei) abging war auch vom feinsten. Und sorry - wenn wir uns Mountainbiker Eigentlich Trail Rules auferlegen, auf der anderen Seite aber neue Wege im Dutzend entstehen - auch nicht ok.

Es geht halt auch nicht das einer eine Spur durch den Wald fräst und der zweite dahinter sagt, oh da ist ja ein Weg, den darf ich ja als geeignet nutzen.

Aber ich bestreite ja gar das in dem einen Gebiet der aktuelle Eigentümer weit über das Ziel hinausschießt- aber wie gesagt, man hat sich halt entschlossen auf Grund von anderen Ziele da nicht den Klageweg für dieses relativ kleine Gebiet zu beschreiten - so mein Verständnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (18. August 2021)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Also wenn sich Eigentümer darauf einlassen, dass neue Wege/Trails angelegt werden dann empfinde ich das als großes Zugeständnis- wenn ich damit hier alleine stehe ok, ich stehe dazu.
> 
> und Augsburg: Es ist halt wie immer zwei Teile der Medaille - ja man hat die Mountainbiker vielleicht unterschätz aber was da die letzen Jahre an Wildwuchs (Buddlerei) abging war auch vom feinsten. Und sorry - wenn wir uns Mountainbiker Eigentlich Trail Rules auferlegen, auf der anderen Seite aber neue Wege im Dutzend entstehen - auch nicht ok.
> 
> ...


Um es klar zu sagen: Privateigentum an Wäldern ist anachronistisch.


----------



## PikayHoSo (18. August 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Um es klar zu sagen: Privateigentum an Wäldern ist anachronistisch.


Bin definitiv kein Waldbesitzer (noch - eigentümer), aber die Ansicht teile ich nicht wirklich. Und bzgl. "Наше дело правое. Мы победим" - das könnte dann wohl etwas dauern.


----------



## LeFritzz (18. August 2021)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Bin definitiv kein Waldbesitzer (noch - eigentümer), aber die Ansicht teile ich nicht wirklich. Und bzgl. "Наше дело правое. Мы победим" - da könnte dann wohl etwas dauern.


Am ersten Satz besteht - egal, ob ich ihn aufs Biken beziehe (was hier ausschließlich der Fall ist) oder auf das, wovon ich sonst noch überzeugt bin - keinerlei Zweifel.

Was den zweiten Satz angeht, handelt es sich ja darum, wofür wir uns Biker einsetzen.
Wie lange sowas dauert, ist jeweils ein relativer Begriff. 900 Tage Leningrad und 1500 Jahre Entwicklung zum heutigen freiheitlich-pluralistischen Staat kann man nicht in gleichen Zeiteinheiten messen.


----------



## huzzel (20. August 2021)

Als Waldbesitzer sehe ich persönlich gar nicht ein, dass ein Trampelpfad über mein Grundstück geht, nur weil ein offizieller Waldweg zu verschlammt ist.
Da würde ich beim Fällen auch nicht unbedingt die Äste an der Stelle vom Trampelpfad wegmachen. Es ist ein richtiger Weg da, bitte den auch benutzen.
Wer den Weg nutzen will und er ihm zu schlecht ist, soll sich bitte an den Eigentümer des Wegs wenden, i.d.R. die entsprechende Gemeinde. Die ist für die Wegeinstandsetzung verantwortlich.
Das allgemeine Betretungsrecht rechtfertigt in meinen Augen nicht, dass "Anlegen" von Trampelpfaden.

Zum Thema Duldung von Pfaden:
War die Woche auf einem Trail in den Bayerischen Staatsforsten unterwegs.
Aus der Entfernung seh ich Flatterband.
Beim näherkommen sehe ich, dass ein Gebiet wegen vieler dürrer Bäume gesperrt war. Tja, das war's dann wohl mit dem Trail -> weit gefehlt. Das Flatterband ging genau neben dem Trail entlang, schön den Kurven gefolgt.
Das fand ich Mal ein richtig positives Beispiel 🙂, hätte nicht damit gerechnet.


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. August 2021)

Bei manchen rückt das Miteinander jetzt wieder in den Vordergrund. Hoffen wir mal, dass das ein Trend wird.


----------



## scratch_a (20. August 2021)

huzzel schrieb:


> Als Waldbesitzer sehe ich persönlich gar nicht ein, dass ein Trampelpfad über mein Grundstück geht, nur weil ein offizieller Waldweg zu verschlammt ist.
> Da würde ich beim Fällen auch nicht unbedingt die Äste an der Stelle vom Trampelpfad wegmachen. Es ist ein richtiger Weg da, bitte den auch benutzen.
> Wer den Weg nutzen will und er ihm zu schlecht ist, soll sich bitte an den Eigentümer des Wegs wenden, i.d.R. die entsprechende Gemeinde. Die ist für die Wegeinstandsetzung verantwortlich.
> Das allgemeine Betretungsrecht rechtfertigt in meinen Augen nicht, dass "Anlegen" von Trampelpfaden.



In der Praxis läuft es eben oft anders ab. Besonders Wanderer suchen sich sehr schnell einen Weg um den verschlammten Bereich, Radler fahren da eher erstmal noch durch. 
Ist dann ein neuer Weg deutlich erkennbar, fahren ihn dann natürlich auch immer mehr Radler. Meist ist das ja nur 1-2m nebenan. Da verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ganz, wo hier das Problem ist. Dass dann der Waldbesitzer sagt, dass diesen neu entstandenen Weg nur Fußgänger benutzen dürfen, aber Radler nicht, entspricht eben auch nicht der Gesetzeslage. Entweder der Weg wird für alle zurück gebaut/geschlossen oder eben gar nicht. Und das war ja eigentlich meinem Verständnis nach der Auslöser für diese Diskussion.

Interessant ist, dass nicht diejenigen die Wege wieder instandsetzen müssen/sollen, die diese auch in den schlechten Zustand bringen, sondern es die Gemeinde machen soll. Sind die Waldeigentümer nicht auch die Wegeigentümer, wenn sie durch ihr Eigentum gehen? Dann würden sie ja auch nicht mal theoretisch bei Unfällen haften?

Jedenfalls hätte ich mir gedacht, dass der Waldeigentümer selbst ein Interesse daran hat, dass seine Wege in Ordnung sind, vor allem wenn er keine "Trampelpfade" außen herum haben will.


----------



## huzzel (21. August 2021)

Richtig, ich würde den Trampelpfad von keinem dulden. Ich verstehe deswegen die Diskussion nicht, dass machen auf dem Trampelpfad pochen und nicht auf einen fahrbaren Weg daneben, der ja schon da ist.

Ein Weg muss der instandsetzen, wer in "zerstört" hat. Das geht aber nur, wenn eine übermäßige Nutzung einem zugeordnet werden kann, z.B. bei einer größeren Holzrückaktion. 
Wenn der Weg aber schleichend immer schlechter wird, dann ist es der Eigentümer. Der bekommt evtl. sogar Geld dafür, Stichwort Jagtpacht für Wegeinstandsetzung.


----------



## huzzel (21. August 2021)

Wenn Wege "durch" ein Grundstück kaufen, dann ist schon Mal was schiefgelaufen. Wege sollten mit Grenzsteinen markiert sein, eine eigene Flurnummer haben, der Gemeinde gehören und das Weg gewidmet sein. Und von sowas rede ich.
Eine Rückegasse " durch" ein Grundstück, damit kann der Eigentümer machen, was er will. Da gelten die allgemeinen Waldgefahren, da kann auch Mal was Querliegen, stört den Rückzug im Zweifelsfall nicht.


----------



## huzzel (21. August 2021)

Selbstverständlich hat der Waldeigentümer ein interrese an guten Wegen, aber warum sollte er die Pflege dieser übernehmen/bezahlen, könnte der Eigentümer 20 Meter weiter ja auch, oder der Nächste, ....
Es gibt nicht nur Großwaldbesitzer.

Deine Antwort klingt für mich aber ein wenig nach Täter Opferumkehr. Der Waldbauer ist nicht Schuld daran, wenn die Gemeinde den Weg vor seinem Grundstück nicht instand hält.


----------



## huzzel (21. August 2021)

Und jetzt fahr ich ne Runde Bike und schaue evtl nach eins zwei Waldstücken 🙂🌻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (21. August 2021)

huzzel schrieb:


> Deine Antwort klingt für mich aber ein wenig nach Täter Opferumkehr. Der Waldbauer ist nicht Schuld daran, wenn die Gemeinde den Weg vor seinem Grundstück nicht instand hält.



Nein, war nicht bewusst meine Absicht.
Ich als Laie sehe nur "auf diesem Weg wurde mit Maschinen gefahren und ist in einem schlechtem Zustand" ....wem der Weg gehört, wer ihn kaputt gemacht hat, wer dafür verantwortlich ist, weiß ich nicht (zumindest wenn ich nicht ein Einheimischer mit etwas Hintergrundwissen bin).
Wenn ich mir bei uns die Grundstücksparzellen ansehe, dann haben viele Waldwege keine eigene Flurnummer. Spielt für mich aber eh keine Rolle, weil ich mich wenn dann eh nur an die Gemeinde wenden kann und sie ggf. die Eigentümer benachrichtigen müsste.


----------



## huzzel (21. August 2021)

Vom Zustand eines Weges kann man nicht darauf schließen, ob er offiziell ist oder nicht.
Als Nichteinheimischer kann man das vor Ort nicht wissen.
Und ich persönlich habe keine Probleme, wenn jemand in meiner Rückegasse mit dem Bike unterwegs ist. Dafür ist die Rückegasse da, dass man darin fährt.
Andere sehen aber auch das schon nicht so pragmatisch, oft auch aus Furcht vor Haftung, die, soweit ich weiß, unbegründet ist.

War nur ne kurze Runde 😉


----------



## MoDingens (21. August 2021)

.


----------



## franzam (21. August 2021)

Eigentlich gibt es keine Vorschriften wie ein Weg im Privatwald auszusehen hat. Der eine ist Petant und sein Weg perfekt und der andere freut sich wenn andere Nutzer durch die größtern Pfützen fahren müssen. Anders sieht es aus, wenn der Weg öffentlich gewidmet ist.  Der muss in einem gewissen Rahmen vom Eigentümer gepflegt werden. Das muss auch nicht die Gemeinde sein. Die kann aber, wenn der Eigentümer nichts macht, die Kosten der Instandhaltung umlegen


----------



## 911wood (10. November 2021)

911wood schrieb:


> Die neuen Schilder am Rechelkopf sind leider nicht selbst gebastelt. Sie wurden vom LRA/UNB Bad Tölz angebracht. Inhaltlich weißen sie darauf hin, dass einige Abschneider keine offiziellen Wege sind und daher illegal angelegt. Die UNB räumt ein, dass es teilweise schwer ist zu erkennen ob ein Stück Weg offiziell oder illegal angelegt wurde. Ich würde aktuell jedem in der Ecke raten diese Schilder ernst zu nehmen.


Die Schilder am Rechelkopf/Schwaigeralm Trail Richtung Greiling sind mittlerweile wieder verschwunden. Die betroffenen Abschnitte sind dafür mit Gehölz dicht gemacht worden und der Pfad bedeckt mit Schnittgut. Man könnte von einem Rückbau sprechen. Wer dort unterwegs ist: bitte fahrt nicht querfeldein um eine neue Linie zu etablieren. Danke.


----------



## Pintie (10. November 2021)

kannst du mal eine Karte einstellen wo das genau ist ?
mir fallen da mehrere Abfahrten ein


----------



## 911wood (10. November 2021)

Logo. Die Markierung zeigt den verbauten Abschneider 








						BayernAtlas
					

Der BayernAtlas – der Kartenviewer des Freistaates Bayern mit Karten, Luftbildern und vielfältigen Themenkarten




					v.bayern.de
				



VGs Tom


----------



## GlobeT (11. November 2021)

Hey Tom @911wood 
wir waren bezüglich des Trails in Greiling vor einigen Wochen mit der Gemeinde und den Grundbesitzern im Gespräch, deshalb kann ich deine Bitte nur unterstreichen, da die Diskussion dort ziemlich aufgeheizt war.
Die Gemeinde an sich ist gesprächsbereit und wir schauen, ob wir hier eine Alternative finden können.
Viele Grüße
Benni


----------



## dertutnix (11. November 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> ...
> wir ...


wer bitte ist denn "wir"? 

evtl. wäre es ja sinnvoll, über diese Entwicklung auch im lokalen Forum zu informieren? Vermutlich lesen dort mehr mit, die das interessieren sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlobeT (11. November 2021)

Bin beim DAV Projekt für den Landkreis seit drei Jahren zuständig und wir wollten den Trail eigentlich gerne ausweisen.


----------



## mw.dd (11. November 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> ob wir hier eine Alternative finden können


Die Alternative zum "Abschneider" ist kein Abschneider; was gibt es da zu finden?


GlobeT schrieb:


> wir wollten den Trail eigentlich gerne ausweisen.


Als was denn? Ein Weg ist es ja schon => Betretungsrecht. Ihr wollt doch hoffentlich keine Verbotsschilder für Fußgänger aufstellen?


----------



## dertutnix (11. November 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Bin beim DAV Projekt für den Landkreis seit drei Jahren zuständig und wir wollten den Trail eigentlich gerne ausweisen.


danke für die Aufklärung. Ich würde es ja hilfreich sehen, wenn du das künftig dazuschreibst, wenn du etwas beruflich oder im Auftrag einer Institution o.ä. machst, da nicht jeder die Namen direkt zuordnen kann (was übrigens auch für andere gilt )


----------



## dopero (11. November 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Bin beim DAV Projekt für den Landkreis seit drei Jahren zuständig und wir wollten den Trail eigentlich gerne ausweisen.


Hä?
Bist Du beim DAV tätig und für das Projekt im Landkreis zuständig?
Oder beim Landkreis tätig und für das DAV Projekt zuständig?


----------



## Pintie (13. November 2021)

Tja was soll man zu solchen Schildern sagen.
Der Weg um den es geht ist von mtbs extrem frequentiert. bei schönem Wetter im Minuten takt. 
Wanderer gibt es da fast keine. 

Aber Hauptsache fette Schrauben in Bäume spaxen...






						Isartrails . Treffen und Ratschen (War: Fahrgemeinschaft Isartrails)
					

Wenn du ne Simson hast, brauchste kein Auto :daumen:  Du kannst mit der Sbahn nach Schäftlarn Ebenhausen fahren und mim Rad wieder zurück. Bleibe bis Thalkirchen an der Isar und dann kannste nach Osten fahren. Ich mach das gerne, eben weil man kein Auto braucht.  Wobei mich die Öffies gerade...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## dertutnix (14. November 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Tja was soll man zu solchen Schildern sagen.







auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage erfolgt denn die Sperre? Im Bay. Denkmalschutzgesetz finde ich nichts dazu, im BWaldG dito., in anderen Bundesländern werden ja explizit Lehrpfade o.ä. für das Radfahren verboten, gibt es diese Einschränkung auch in Bayern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (14. November 2021)

Auf dem Schild ist überhaupt keine Rechtsgrundlage für eine Sperrung angegeben - tatsächlich noch nicht einmal ein Grund. Eigentlich wird nur behauptet, dass der Weg für Radfahrer gesperrt sei.
Das Zitat zum Denkmalschutzgesetz bezieht sich auch lediglich darauf, dass der Höllriegelpark ein Denkmal ist.


dertutnix schrieb:


> in anderen Bundesländern werden ja explizit Lehrpfade o.ä. für das Radfahren verboten, gibt es diese Einschränkung auch in Bayern?



Der Bayerische Verfassungsgerichthof und die Gesetzesbegründung zum Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz stellen klar, dass solche Einschränkungen in Bayern nicht gewollt und auch nicht möglich sind:
Erholungsstätten für Wanderer und Radfahrer (so z. B. Naturlehrpfade und Rundwanderwege sowie sonstige Feld- und  Waldwege — vgl. Reg.Entw.Begr. zu Art. 26 Abs. 2 —)


----------



## dopero (14. November 2021)

Hast Du da einen Link vergessen?
Jetzt geht es! 👍


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. November 2021)

Eigentlich nicht. Ich habe jetzt den Link zur Quelle eingefügt. Lesen lohnt sich. Das Zitat kommt sehr spät.


----------



## Pintie (14. November 2021)

Ich habe mal Kontakt mit der Gemeinde aufgenommen. Bin mal gespannt was da als Antwort kommt.


----------



## ghostmuc (14. November 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Ich habe mal Kontakt mit der Gemeinde aufgenommen. Bin mal gespannt was da als Antwort kommt.


hab ich gestern auch schon. Zusammen mit einem Foto von dem Schild mit Schrauben im Baum


----------



## Pintie (15. November 2021)

Antwort der gemeinde:

gemäß Bayerischem Denkmalschutzgesetz (Art. 1 ff BayDSchG) ist die Gemeinde als Eigentümerin verpflichtet, den Höllriegel-Park als eingetragenes Baudenkmal instandzuhalten, instandzusetzen, sachgemäß zu behandeln und vor Gefährdung zu schützen, soweit dies zumutbar ist. Der ausgewiesene Schutzbereich des Höllriegel-Parks darf demnach auch gesperrt werden, wenn er in seiner Funktionsfähigkeit für die dort weilenden BesucherInnen durch den Fahrradverkehr eingeschränkt ist. Diese Rechtsgrundlage und das damit einhergehende Vorgehen hat der Gemeinderat am 23.03.2021 bestätigend beschlossen, nachdem der Antrag der hiesigen Ortsgruppe Agenda 21 juristisch übergeprüft worden war.



Dem o. g. Beschluss entsprechend wurde die Verwaltung beauftragt, das Mountainbike-Routennetz innerhalb des Baudenkmals im Falle von Beeinträchtigungen für BesucherInnen komplett zu sperren. Innerhalb der Verwaltung war man jedoch zunächst der Ansicht, diesen harten Schritt noch nicht zu gehen und die Nutzung des Denkmals weiterhin zu beobachten. Ab Mitte diesen Jahres kam es jedoch vermehrt zu Hinweisen, Beschwerden und Anzeigen von BesucherInnen des Parks. Deren Grundtenor war, dass meist ältere Personen um ihre Sicherheit fürchteten, da es in manchen Fällen beinahe zu Zusammenstößen mit FahrradfahrerInnen kam. Eine Dame soll dabei gestürzt sein. Parallel zu diesem radverkehrlichen Sicherheitsaspekten wurde deutlich, dass die ursprünglichen schmalen Pfade, die durch das Denkmal verlaufen, im Laufe des Jahres immer breiter und tiefer ausgefahren worden sind. Diese deutliche Verschlechterung wurde auch durch die regenreiche Witterung unterstützt.



Daraufhin hat die Gemeindeverwaltung entschieden, in Form von temporären Schildern die RadfahrerInnen aufzufordern, abzusteigen, im Baudenkmal zu schieben, so das Baudenkmal zu schützen und damit auch die akuten Konfliktsituationen zwischen FußgängerInnen und RadfahrerInnen zu beseitigen. Die nicht im Boden verankerten und mit wenigen Holzschrauben fixierten Schilder (2) führen zu keiner Verschlechterung der denkmalschutz- und naturschutzrechtlichen Situation. Man erwartet im Gegenteil eine kurzfristige Verbesserung des Schutzbereiches und dessen Schutzgüter. Eine Verträglichkeitsprüfung ist daher nicht notwendig. Ein Genehmigungsverfahren würde zudem der derzeitigen Dringlichkeit der Maßnahme zur kurzfristigen Abwehr von Personenschäden und denkmalschutzrelevanten Gefährdungen entgegenstehen.



Für die Schilder wurden Bäume ausgewählt, die forstlich eine untergeordnete Funktion haben und deren Wurzeln bereits durch den Besucherverkehr freigelegt oder verdichtet waren.



In Anbetracht der Landschaftsschutzgebietsverordnung werden wir unsererseits zusammen mit der zuständigen Unteren Naturschutzbehörde prüfen, ob für eine permanente Beschilderung bzw. sonstiger baulicher dauerhafter Sperreinrichtungen ein Antragsverfahren notwendig ist. Die grundsätzliche Zulässigkeit des Sperrens bleibt davon unberührt.





Freundliche Grüße

Bernhard Rückerl

Diplom-Forstingenieur (FH) 

Abteilungsleiter
--
Gemeinde Pullach i. Isartal
Abt. Umwelt
Johann-Bader-Str. 21, 82049 Pullach i. Isartal

Tel.  089 / 744 744 - 401
Fax 089 / 744 744 – 409
E-Mail: [email protected]
Internet: www.pullach.de


----------



## ghostmuc (15. November 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Antwort der gemeinde:
> 
> gemäß Bayerischem Denkmalschutzgesetz (Art. 1 ff BayDSchG) ist die Gemeinde als Eigentümerin verpflichtet, den Höllriegel-Park als eingetragenes Baudenkmal instandzuhalten, instandzusetzen, sachgemäß zu behandeln und vor Gefährdung zu schützen, soweit dies zumutbar ist. Der ausgewiesene Schutzbereich des Höllriegel-Parks darf demnach auch gesperrt werden, wenn er in seiner Funktionsfähigkeit für die dort weilenden BesucherInnen durch den Fahrradverkehr eingeschränkt ist. Diese Rechtsgrundlage und das damit einhergehende Vorgehen hat der Gemeinderat am 23.03.2021 bestätigend beschlossen, nachdem der Antrag der hiesigen Ortsgruppe Agenda 21 juristisch übergeprüft worden war.
> 
> ...


Eben die selbe Antwort erhalten


----------



## Sandheide (15. November 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Die grundsätzliche Zulässigkeit des Sperrens bleibt davon unberührt.


Interessant. Schreib doch mal an die UNB die muss ja handeln sobald eine beschwerte vorliegt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. November 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wenigstens haben sie in Pullach Phantasie.


Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man einen Stohhalm sucht und dafür viele verschiedene Rechtsbereiche mixt.

Die Gemeinde handelt hier als Eigentümerin rein privatrechtlich und verstößt dabei gegen mehrere öffentlich rechtliche Vorschriften. Vielleicht sollte sich die Gemeinde nochmals rechtlich beraten lassen.


----------



## ghostmuc (15. November 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man einen Stohhalm sucht und dafür viele verschiedene Rechtsbereiche mixt.
> 
> Die Gemeinde handelt hier als Eigentümerin rein privatrechtlich und verstößt dabei gegen mehrere öffentlich rechtliche Vorschriften. Vielleicht sollte sich die Gemeinde nochmals rechtlich beraten lassen.


In meiner Email kann ich sehen das die Antwort auch gleich an das Landratsamt, eine Rechtsanwaltkanzlei und diverse andere Stellen weitergeleitet wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (15. November 2021)

Di


Pintie schrieb:


> … hat der Gemeinderat am 23.03.2021 bestätigend beschlossen, …


Sagt eigentlich alles.
Einer allein könnte nie so einen Blödsinn machen.


----------



## KäptnFR (15. November 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man einen Stohhalm sucht und dafür viele verschiedene Rechtsbereiche mixt.
> 
> Die Gemeinde handelt hier als Eigentümerin rein privatrechtlich und verstößt dabei gegen mehrere öffentlich rechtliche Vorschriften. Vielleicht sollte sich die Gemeinde nochmals rechtlich beraten lassen.


Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass diese Schilder rechtlich unbeachtlich sind ?


----------



## ufp (15. November 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Sagt eigentlich alles.
> Einer allein könnte nie so einen Blödsinn machen.


Und du meinst, die haben alle keine Ahnung, machen es nur aus Jux und Tollerei?
Und die Rechtsabteilung ist auch völlig ahnungslos?

Wobei Denkmalschutz und (nationale) Sicherheit das Killerargument schlechthin ist.
Und wenn Gesetze nicht eindeutig formuliert sind, dann gibt es oft Interpretations- oder Ermessensspielräume. Und manch eine Institution versteht es dann auch, schauen, wie weit man gehen (auslegen) kann...


----------



## ghostmuc (15. November 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Und du meinst, die haben alle keine Ahnung, machen es nur aus Jux und Tollerei?
> Und die Rechtsabteilung ist auch völlig ahnungslos?
> 
> Wobei Denkmalschutz und (nationale) Sicherheit das Killerargument schlechthin ist.
> Und wenn Gesetze nicht eindeutig formuliert sind, dann gibt es oft Interpretations- oder Ermessensspielräume. Und manch eine Institution versteht es dann auch, schauen, wie weit man gehen (auslegen) kann...


Grundsätzlich gehe ich schon davon aus das so eine Gemeinde das nicht ganz blauäugig macht und sich auch absichert.

Aber die Arbeit und Ergebnisse der DIMB haben schon oft gezeigt das man auch erfolgreich dagegen angehen kann.

Und letztendlich entscheiden auch oft genug Gerichte gegen staatlich oder städtisch auferlegten Gesetze und Regeln


----------



## ufp (15. November 2021)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Aber die Arbeit und Ergebnisse der DIMB haben schon oft gezeigt das man auch erfolgreich dagegen angehen kann.


Davon gehe ich aus und hoffe dass es ihnen gelingt (spätestens im Klageweg).


ghostmuc schrieb:


> Und letztendlich entscheiden auch oft genug Gerichte gegen staatlich oder städtisch auferlegten Gesetze und Regeln


Das stimmt.


----------



## dopero (15. November 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Und du meinst, die haben alle keine Ahnung, machen es nur aus Jux und Tollerei?
> Und die Rechtsabteilung ist auch völlig ahnungslos?


Wenn man mal mitbekommen hat, wie viele Entscheidungen eines Gemeinderates aus rechtlichen Gründen revidiert werden müssen oder gleich von höherer Stelle einkassiert werden, gewinnt man diesen Eindruck.


----------



## dertutnix (15. November 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> … eines Gemeinderates aus rechtlichen Gründen revidiert werden müssen…


Kein Monopol des Gemeinderates, ob es das besser macht?

evtl. im Nachbarthread diskutieren???


----------



## ghostmuc (16. November 2021)

Habe mir mal erlaubt das Schreiben der Gemeinde mal zu beantworten und etwas zu hinterfragen:

_Sehr geehrter Herr XXX

so wie es uns erscheint ist die Sperrung eher ein Vorwand.
In all den Jahren in denen wir den Weg, der übrigens offiziel im Bayernatlas als Weg kartographiert ist, schon fahren wurde dort nicht eine einzige Wegerhaltungsmaßnahme durchgeführt. Vielmehr handelt es sich eher um einen wilden Trampelpfad über Steinstufen durchs Dickicht. Es ist wahrscheinlicher das er mittlerweile mit Dickicht zugewachsen wäre würden dort nicht immer wieder einmal Mountainbiker fahren

Das Baudenkmal das angeblich so viele Besucher anlockt ist nirgends auch nur ansatzweise ausgeschildert oder ausgewiesen, lediglich direkt im nahbereich der Ruinen stehen seit einiger Zeit Tafeln.
Auch ist es absolut unglauzbwürdig das es vermehrt zu Beschwerden seitens Besuchern des Parks gekommen sei. Denn in all den Jahren ist mir tatsächlich nur einmal ein älterer Herr auf diesem verwilderten Pfad begegnet, dieser war aber dem Anschein nach eher auf der Suche nach einer Gelegenheit um sich zu "erleichtern". Und den Hinterlassenschaften abseits des Trampelpfades nach wird die Ruine im allgemeinen eher als wilde Toilette aufgesucht. Warum werden diese Hinterlassenschaften _nicht entfernt wenn das _Denkmal so schützenswert ist ?

Ferner schreiben sie das eine Dame "gestürzt sein soll": Ist sie tatsächlich gestürzt, oder SOLL sie nur gestürzt sein ??? Und wenn sie tatsächlich gestürzt ist, tatsächlich durch Begegnung mit einem Mountainbiker oder aus eigenem Verschulden aufgrund des unwegsamen Trampelpfads der durch Steinfelder und über Steinstufen führt. Dann wäre das eher eine "waldtypische Gefahr" oder die Gefahr die sich aus dem Begehen eines naturnahen Weges ergibt.
Haben Sie weitere Details zu diesem Fall der sich ereignet haben soll ?

Desweiteren schreiben Sie das für die Anbringung der Schilder mittels Schrauben Bäume ausgewählt wurden die "forstlich eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen". Wenn es ihnen aber so um die Erhaltung der Natur, wie auf dem Schild ausgewiesen geht, warum spielt es dann eine Rolle ob der Baum FORSTLICH RELEVANT ist. Wenn ihnen der Naturschutz so wichtig ist, sollte dann nicht eher die Unversehrtheit des Baumes wichtiger sein als forstliche Gründe ???

Da die ausgeführten Maßnahmen insgesamt sehr fragwürdig scheinen und ein von der Gemeinde selbsterstelltes Schild im öffentlichen Raum keine rechtliche Relevanz spielen dürfte wurde der gesamte Sachverhalt bereits zur Prüfung an die Rechtsabteilung der DIMB weitergeleitet_


----------



## sebhunter (16. November 2021)

sehr schön formuliert 👍 ich würde allerdings den vorletzten Absatz weglassen, finde ich zwar auch ein Thema, aber nicht so relevant und eignet sich sehr gut um in der Antwort der Gemeinde als Nebenkriegsschauplatz vom eigentlichen Thema abzulenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (16. November 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> sehr schön formuliert 👍 ich würde allerdings den vorletzten Absatz weglassen, finde ich zwar auch ein Thema, aber nicht so relevant und eignet sich sehr gut um in der Antwort der Gemeinde als Nebenkriegsschauplatz vom eigentlichen Thema abzulenken.


finde ich schon wichtig, wenn man groß auf Umweltschutz macht und dann selbst Schilder in Bäume spaxt. Zeigt das sie sich selber nicht so viel Gedanken um die Wichtigkeit machen


----------



## McDreck (16. November 2021)

Ich finde nur den letzten Absatz relevant. Der Rest klingt etwas nach trotzigem Zurückhacken und wird niemanden im Politbetrieb beeindrucken. An so Leute muss man mit "offizieller" Sprache ran, am besten noch Juristen-Duktus.


----------



## ghostmuc (16. November 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Ich finde nur den letzten Absatz relevant. Der Rest klingt etwas nach trotzigem Zurückhacken und wird niemanden im Politbetrieb beeindrucken. An so Leute muss man mit "offizieller" Sprache ran, am besten noch Juristen-Duktus.


Das wird die DIMB schon noch hoffentlich.
Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung das die auch so schon merken dürfen das sie Gegenwind bekommen.
Und das sie das mit unter anderem mit Unfällen begründen die "passiert sein sollen" zeigt das sie es mit juristischen Fakten auch nicht sooo genau nehmen


----------



## MucPaul (16. November 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Ich finde nur den letzten Absatz relevant. Der Rest klingt etwas nach trotzigem Zurückhacken und wird niemanden im Politbetrieb beeindrucken. An so Leute muss man mit "offizieller" Sprache ran, am besten noch Juristen-Duktus.


Ist auch meine Erfahrung. Gegen Juristen und selbsternannte Gemeinderatslehnsherren kann man nur mit guten Juristen entgegentreten. Alles andere landet bei denen mit einem Achselzucken in der Rundablage.

Mal eine Frage: sind die Schilder überhaupt relevant?
Wenn ja, dann müsste dort jemand den ganzen Tag rumsitzen und patrouillieren. Denn selbst habe ich dort auf dem Trail noch nie einen Fußgänger getroffen. Welcher Fußgänger mit klarem Verstand würde denn schon einen steinigen Geröllweg laufen um einen verwilderten Schuttabladeplatz (a.k.a. "Denkmal") zu besichtigen?


----------



## ghostmuc (16. November 2021)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ist auch meine Erfahrung. Gegen Juristen und selbsternannte Gemeinderatslehnsherren kann man nur mit guten Juristen entgegentreten. Alles andere landet bei denen mit einem Achselzucken in der Rundablage.
> 
> Mal eine Frage: sind die Schilder überhaupt relevant?
> Wenn ja, dann müsste dort jemand den ganzen Tag rumsitzen und patrouillieren. Denn selbst habe ich dort auf dem Trail noch nie einen Fußgänger getroffen. Welcher Fußgänger mit klarem Verstand würde denn schon einen steinigen Geröllweg laufen um einen verwilderten Schuttabladeplatz (a.k.a. "Denkmal") zu besichtigen?
> Anhang anzeigen 1373374


die starke Frequentierung durch Fußgänger hab ich ja wahrheitsgemäß geschildert. Insofern bietet der Trail recht wenig Meckerpotential.


----------



## Pintie (16. November 2021)

Ich hab da in den letzten beiden Jahren schon paar Fußgänger getroffen. Gibt da einen Geocache...
keine Ahnung wie oft ich den Weg in den letzten 30 Jahren gefahren bin - sicher einige hundert mal. Hatte nicht einmal ein Problem mit einem Fußgänger. 
Im Gegenteil war bisher immer alles freundlich.

Das einzige mal das es Ärger gab war mit einem anderen MTBer der mich absichtlich ausgebremst hat und dann nicht vorbei lassen wollte. (war so schnell das ich hätte vorbei schieben können...) Der hatte einfach ein Problem damit das ich mit dem ebike unterwegs war. 

@ghostmuc danke das du da so geantwortet hast. war noch nicht dazu gekommen. Mal sehen ob da überhaupt noch eine Antwort kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebhunter (16. November 2021)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ist auch meine Erfahrung. Gegen Juristen und selbsternannte Gemeinderatslehnsherren kann man nur mit guten Juristen entgegentreten. Alles andere landet bei denen mit einem Achselzucken in der Rundablage.


Hmm, das Schreiben von @ghostmuc richtet sich ja an den "Dipl. Forstwirt2 der Gemeinde als Reaktion auf dessen nicht gerade juristisch formuliertes Antwortschreiben...finde das passt schon...Juristisch können sich dann zusätzlich bestimmt auch weitere an die Gemeinde wenden, oder?   Viel hilft ja auch viel, und zeigt, daß diese "Sperrung" nicht einfach so hingenommen wird.


----------



## sebhunter (16. November 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Ich hab da in den letzten beiden Jahren schon paar Fußgänger getroffen. Gibt da einen Geocache..


Geocacher sind glaube ich auch die Letzten die sich an MTBlern stören...sind ja ähnliche "Freaks" 😉


----------



## MucPaul (16. November 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Hmm, das Schreiben von @ghostmuc richtet sich ja an den "Dipl. Forstwirt2 der Gemeinde als Reaktion auf dessen nicht gerade juristisch formuliertes Antwortschreiben...finde das passt schon...Juristisch können sich dann zusätzlich bestimmt auch weitere an die Gemeinde wenden, oder?   Viel hilft ja auch viel, und zeigt, daß diese "Sperrung" nicht einfach so hingenommen wird.


Du, die Sperrung ist genauso relevant wie die ganzen Absperrungen und Verbotsschilder auf den Trails unterhalb der Menterschwaige. Nach einiger Zeit nimmt man die gar nicht mehr wahr und fährt automatisch aussenrum.


----------



## dopero (17. November 2021)

Das mag zwar so sein, aber andere Besucher des Parks (die Aufteilung in Parkbesucher und Radfahrer im Antwortschreiben ist imho eine absolut willkürliche, subjektive Wertung) nehmen die Schilder eben doch ernst. Und damit wird dann der Meinung „die Radfahrer“ seien alle rücksichtslose Rowdies, die sich an keine Regeln halten wollen, begründet, verbreitet und gefestigt. Und das von offizieller Stelle, deren Aufgabe es eigentlich wäre, nur bei tatsächlichen Problemen einzugreifen und unabhängig von Interessen einzelner Nutzergruppen die Lösung mit dem geringstmögliche Rechtseingriff zu wählen.


----------



## ufp (17. November 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Und das von offizieller Stelle, deren Aufgabe es eigentlich wäre, nur bei tatsächlichen Problemen einzugreifen und unabhängig von Interessen einzelner Nutzergruppen die Lösung mit dem geringstmögliche Rechtseingriff zu wählen.


Nochmals: Glaubst du (wirklich), dass die Behörde, die Gemeinde, der Beamte, der Bürgermeister etc einfach so Probleme erfindetn

Dass so mancher in der Verwaltung so ein Problem mit den MTB hat, kann ich bist zu einem gewissen Grad akzeptieren und auch verstehen. Und dass manch einer sehr viel (negative) Energie hineinsteckt, um MTB auszsperren oder sie negativ darzustellen, kommt leider auch vor :-(.

Aber es gibt nunmal, aus der Sicht von Wanderern, Familien die mit ihren kleinen Kindern spazieren gehen oder sie im Kinderwagerl fahren und auch ältere Menschen, die einfach ein Problem mit rücksichtslosen MTB Fahrer haben (die keinen oder zu wenig Abstand halten und dazu auch noch zu schnell an jemanden vorbei fahren). Wo es zu *fast *Unfällen und *sehr wenig "wirklichen"* Unfällen/Zusammenstößen gekommen ist.

Aber ja, vielleicht zaubern oder kreieren sie nur unhaltbare Probleme wo es keine gibt?
Das diese Probleme mitunter aufgebauscht werden, va im Verhältnis zu den vielen MTB Fahrten, glaube ich auch.
Aber das sie gar nicht existieren, glaube ich nicht.


----------



## KäptnFR (17. November 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Nochmals: Glaubst du (wirklich), dass die Behörde, die Gemeinde, der Beamte, der Bürgermeister etc einfach so Probleme erfindetn


Ja. Und das ist in diesem konkreten Fall keine Glaubensfrage.
Ich fahre dort seit 1989 ca und auf dem Wegstück um das es hier geht habe ich in der Zeit (weiß nicht wieviele hundert mal ich da war) keine 10 Leute getroffen.


----------



## McDreck (17. November 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Aber es gibt nunmal, aus der Sicht von Wanderern, Familien die mit ihren kleinen Kindern spazieren gehen oder sie im Kinderwagerl fahren und auch ältere Menschen, die einfach ein Problem mit rücksichtslosen MTB Fahrer haben (die keinen oder zu wenig Abstand halten und dazu auch noch zu schnell an jemanden vorbei fahren). Wo es zu *fast *Unfällen und *sehr wenig "wirklichen"* Unfällen/Zusammenstößen gekommen ist.


Hier mangelt es glaube ich tatsächlich an Empathie und Verständnis bei einigen Radfahrern. Gerade ältere Menschen sind gebrechlich und haben entsprechend Angst vor Stürzen oder ähnlichem und dazu noch funktionieren die Sinne nicht mehr so gut, dass selbst laut surrende Naben von hinten kommend nicht wahrgenommen werden.
Gibt allerdings auch genug Menschen, speziell an sonnigen Sonn- und Feiertagen, die sich einfach selbst stumpf und rücksichtslos in der Welt bewegen und somit Konflikte zumindest begünstigen.
Die meisten Probleme entstehen genau zu solchen Volkswanderzeiten und sind außerhalb dieser quasi nicht existent. So zumindest mein These.


----------



## ghostmuc (17. November 2021)

Schön das wieder alles zerredet und verdreht wird. Forum halt  🥳
Vielleicht sollten sich zu dem speziellen Fall Leute äußern die den Weg kennen.
Zur Erklärung, es ist kein Wanderweg.
Es handelt sich um einen 200 Meter langen Trampelpfad der sich von einer vielbefahrenen Straße abzweigt, an ihr teilweise entlang führt und dann auf einer asphaltierten Privatstraße endet. Unterwegs passiert man ein paar für den Normalbürger uninteressante Steinhaufen die in irgendeiner Epoche mal irgendwas waren.
Die einzigen "Wanderer" die den Weg nutzen sind wenige verirrte Isar-Ausflügler die den Trampelpfad ein paar Meter gehen um hinter die Steinhaufen zu kacken
Und selbst davon ist mir erst einmal in zehn Jahren einer begegnet der auf dem Weg zum kacken war.
Hört sich erstmal wenig toll an, aber der Trampelpfad ist in beide Richtungen ein toller Trail


----------



## dopero (17. November 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Nochmals: Glaubst du (wirklich), dass die Behörde, die Gemeinde, der Beamte, der Bürgermeister etc einfach so Probleme erfindetn


Erfinden werden die Behörde und die Gemeinde das vielleicht nicht gerade. Aber es sehr gerne von Leuten, welche in ihren Augen einen großen Vertrauensvorsprung haben, ungeprüft übernehmen.
Und genau danach sieht die „Begründung“ der Gemeinde für mich aus.


----------



## McDreck (17. November 2021)

Es wurde nichts verdreht oder zerredet. Es wurde lediglich auf die Ursachen für die von bei einigen Menschen vorhandene pauschale Abneigung gegenüber Radfahrern eingegangen.

Der Höllriegelpark ist nach meinem Eindruck primär ein Transitweg für Mountainbiker. Da sind praktisch ausschließlich grobstollige Reifenspuren zu finden und kaum ein Fußabdruck. Die Darstellung als Anziehungspunkt für fußgängige Touristen und Kulturinteressierte ist ziemlich offensichtlich Quatsch und vorgeschoben. Da muss man nicht näher drauf eingehen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cajus (17. November 2021)

Bin den auch mindestens 15 Jahre lang immer wieder mal gefahren. Konkret kann ich mich nur an zwei Begegnungen mit "nicht Radlern" erinnern. Einmal ein nettes älteres Ehepaar und jemand beim Joggen. Die einzigen "Probleme" die ich da hin und wieder mal wahrnehme sind eher generell im Isar-Umfeld zu finden. Da gibts halt mal irgendwelchen gestressten MTB-Enthusiasten die scheinbar "auf Strava" sind und einen ohne wenn und aber ins Gebüsch springen lassen wenn man ihnen in die Quere kommt. Verbuche ich mal unter Statistik und bei "Invasionswetterlage" an der falschen Stelle rumgefahren.

Bei _diesem_ Weg entsteht bei mir allerdings schnell der _Eindruck_, dass das in Abfolge und Ergebnis von irgendwem so gewollt war. Wie auch immer.


----------



## dopero (17. November 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Der Höllriegelpark ist nach meinem Eindruck primär ein Transitweg für Mountainbiker. Da sind praktisch ausschließlich grobstollige Reifenspuren zu finden und kaum ein Fußabdruck. Die Darstellung als Anziehungspunkt für fußgängige Touristen und Kulturinteressierte ist ziemlich offensichtlich Quatsch und vorgeschoben.


Und allein angesichts des Wegzustandes sind die potentiell gefährdetsten Besucher, ältere und gebrechliche Menschen, wohl eher die absolute Ausnahme.
Dazu passt das Schreiben der Gemeinde, welches behauptet hier würde es „vermehrt“* zu gefährlichen Situationen kommen, überhaupt nicht.

* Ohne Zahlen und konkrete Vorfälle ist dies ein völlig subjektives Kriterium, welches hier als Begründung herhalten muss.


----------



## null-2wo (17. November 2021)

wer diesen trail mit nem kinderwagen oder krückstock begeht, braucht keine mompenbaiger für ne nahtoderfahrung.


----------



## MucPaul (17. November 2021)

Es wurde zum Thema zwar schon alles gesagt, aber noch nicht von jedem!
Deshalb gebe ich auch mein Statement dazu: man mache doch einfach ein Zusatzschild darunter für Radfahrer und das Thema hat sich schnell erledigt. Die Lobby der Autofahrer wird den Rest erledigen.

*RADFAHREN AUF DEM TRAIL VERBOTEN! 
Mountainbiker benutzen bitte die 
Hauptstraße (Carl-vom-Linde-Str.) nebenan. 
Autofahrer nehmen dafür gerne Rücksicht. 
Wir danken für Ihr Verständnis.*
*Die Gemeinde Pullach i. Isartal*​


----------



## null-2wo (17. November 2021)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Die Lobby der Autofahrer wird den Rest erledigen.


"der rest" sind in dem falle wir.


----------



## MucPaul (17. November 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> "der rest" sind in dem falle wir.


Yup. Man will doch die Radfahrer doch von der Straße weg haben. Also...?


----------



## KUBIKUS (17. November 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Es wurde nichts verdreht oder zerredet. Es wurde lediglich auf die Ursachen für die von bei einigen Menschen vorhandene pauschale Abneigung gegenüber Radfahrern eingegangen.


Ich teile diese Aussage aus Deinem vorigen Post, weil sich mit meiner bisherigen Erfahrung deckt.


----------



## mw.dd (17. November 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Es wurde lediglich auf die Ursachen für die von bei einigen Menschen vorhandene pauschale Abneigung gegenüber Radfahrern eingegangen.


Die Ursache sind nur zu einem kleinen Teil als rücksichtslos empfundene Radfahrer, sondern die unter einem großen Teil der Fußgänger verbreitete Meinung, das Radfahrer im Wald nichts zu suchen hätten und für sich selbst einen durch andere Erholungssuchende ungestörten Naturgenuss erwarten.

Eine solche Erwartungshaltung wird durch oben beschriebenes Schild Vorschub geleistet. Es trägt - wie ein bekannter Forist zu schreiben pflegt - nicht dazu bei, das Verhältnis der Erholungssuchenden untereinander zu befrieden.


----------



## McDreck (17. November 2021)

Das ist hier glaube ich unstrittig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dierabenfliegen (17. November 2021)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Habe mir mal erlaubt das Schreiben der Gemeinde mal zu beantworten und etwas zu hinterfragen:



Ich glaube, es wäre auch sinnvoll mit der zitierten Ortgruppe Agenda 21 zu sprechen. Die scheinen das Anliegen an die Gemeinde herangetragen zu haben.



Pintie schrieb:


> Diese Rechtsgrundlage und das damit einhergehende Vorgehen hat der Gemeinderat am 23.03.2021 bestätigend beschlossen, nachdem der Antrag der hiesigen Ortsgruppe Agenda 21 juristisch übergeprüft worden war.


----------



## sebhunter (17. November 2021)

dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es wäre auch sinnvoll mit der zitierten Ortgruppe Agenda 21 zu sprechen. Die scheinen das Anliegen an die Gemeinde herangetragen zu haben.


Da gibt´s auf deren Homepage dazu zwei Anliegen/Forderungen/Eingaben wasauchimmer an die Gemeinde zum gleichen Thema:






						Naturschutz vor der Haustür | Agenda 21 in Pullach
					






					www.agenda21-pullach.de
				




Hier erläutert man u.a. dass die MTB Strecken die wertvollen Quellen und überhaupt Flora und Fauna zerstören, daher solle das Radfahren dort verboten werden...es gäbe ja genug Fahrradwege an der Isar und dem Kanal.






						Wiederbelebung des Höllriegelparks | Agenda 21 in Pullach
					






					www.agenda21-pullach.de
				




Und hier erklärt man, daß die MTBs im Höllriegelpark die wichtigen Baudenkmäler gefährden. Zumal man ja den seit nun über 150 Jahren überwucherten Park wiederherstellen will...sprich man will hier wohl roden, damit die Sichtachsen wieder frei sind, und der Park frei begehbar ist.

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch zu solchen Beratern der Gemeinde Pullach 👏👏👏


----------



## null-2wo (17. November 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Da gibt´s auf deren Homepage dazu zwei Anliegen/Forderungen/Eingaben wasauchimmer an die Gemeinde zum gleichen Thema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


den teil mit "die wege, die seit jahrzehnten von radfahrern befahren werden, sind für das radfahren ungeeignet" fand ich am besten.


----------



## ghostmuc (17. November 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Da gibt´s auf deren Homepage dazu zwei Anliegen/Forderungen/Eingaben wasauchimmer an die Gemeinde zum gleichen Thema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf den Ruhebänken können die Besucher dann die Ruhe der vielbefahrenen Bundesstraße die daran vorbeiführt geniesen


----------



## ghostmuc (17. November 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> den teil mit "die wege, die seit jahrzehnten von radfahrern befahren werden, sind für das radfahren ungeeignet" fand ich am besten.


Was nicht passt wird unpassend gemacht


----------



## McDreck (17. November 2021)

Die Position als Ansprechpartner im Arbeitskreis Kinder- und Jugendkoordination wäre vakant. Wer hat Zeit und setzt sich für eine Jugendsport-MTB-Gruppe in Pullach ein?





						Kinder- und Jugendkoordinationskreis | Agenda 21 in Pullach
					






					www.agenda21-pullach.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (17. November 2021)

naja wenn die den park wieder anlegen, dann geht da bald n schöner neuer weg mit wassergebundener decke und breiten treppenstufen durch  eh uninteressant.


----------



## ghostmuc (17. November 2021)

Nix gegen Erhaltung von sinnvollen Denkmälern. Vielleicht fehlt mir auch das "archeologische" Feingefühl, aber ich frage mich schon was die glauben wer da Muse und Erholung suchen soll. Jemand der auf Autolärm und Humptata von den unten anlegenden Floßen steht ??

Aber die bilden sich bestimmt was tolles ein


----------



## Marshall6 (17. November 2021)

Agenda 21 Pullach

Johann-Bader-Straße 21, 82049 Pullach im Isartal
089 74474480 



			https://g.co/kgs/Rcymbn
		


Hier kann man den Verein bei Google bewerten..


----------



## ghostmuc (17. November 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Die Position als Ansprechpartner im Arbeitskreis Kinder- und Jugendkoordination wäre vakant. Wer hat Zeit und setzt sich für eine Jugendsport-MTB-Gruppe in Pullach ein?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gibts da ne Partnermitgliedschaft mit dem Isartalverein und dem BUND Ortsgruppe Isartal ?


----------



## dopero (17. November 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> den teil mit "die wege, die seit jahrzehnten von radfahrern befahren werden, sind für das radfahren ungeeignet" fand ich am besten.


Ansonsten wieder mal der Versuch die Eignung eines Weges allgemein am grünen Tisch entscheiden zu wollen.
Der Willen des Gesetzgebers und die dazu getroffene laufende Rechtsprechung ist dabei wieder mal völlig egal.
So viel zum Thema juristische Beratung.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. November 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> So viel zum Thema juristische Beratung.


Es ist ja ziemlich offensichtlich, dass die bisherige rechtliche Beratung sämtliche üblichen rechtswidrigen Sperrgründe bereits ausgeschlossen hatte. Daher:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wenigstens haben sie in Pullach Phantasie.


----------



## MucPaul (17. November 2021)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Nix gegen Erhaltung von sinnvollen Denkmälern. Vielleicht fehlt mir auch das "archeologische" Feingefühl, aber ich frage mich schon was die glauben wer da Muse und Erholung suchen soll. Jemand der auf Autolärm und Humptata von den unten anlegenden Floßen steht ??
> 
> Aber die bilden sich bestimmt was tolles ein


Der "Park", sobald der neu angelegt wird (was ja nicht geht, weil da die Autostraße quer durch geht zum Parkplatz vom Brückenwirt)... also der Park bzw. die Wiese mit der Ruine vom Bierhaus und vor allem der kleine Pavillon (Monopteros)... die liegen ideal, etwas abseits gelegen von Wohnhäusern, gut erreichbar von Pullach und Grünwald und ideal um auch nachts die Ghettoblaster aufzudrehen. Man sieht ja, was Corona Lokalverbote angestellt haben. Entlang der Isar in München trifft sich, auch bei kaltem Wetter, abends die Jugend draussen an den Brücken und Plätzen. Kaum noch einer geht in die Bars oder Clubs, weil teuer und eh verboten. Trifft man sich also draussen. 
Der kleine Monopteros wird sicherlich bald die neue Alkoholtränke und sit-in, genauso wie der Monopteros im Münchner eGarten es bis vor kurzem war. 



Ich vermute, bald wird der kleine Park auch wieder zugesperrt, weil nicht teure Park- und Ordnungsdienste bereitgestellt werden können.


----------



## isar-trailer (9. März 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Da die ausgeführten Maßnahmen insgesamt sehr fragwürdig scheinen und ein von der Gemeinde selbsterstelltes Schild im öffentlichen Raum keine rechtliche Relevanz spielen dürfte wurde der gesamte Sachverhalt bereits zur Prüfung an die Rechtsabteilung der DIMB weitergeleitet


Gibt es zwischenzeitlich eine Antwort aus der RA der DIMB?


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. März 2022)

Wir waren seither fleißig, aber für rechtmäßige, vernünftige Lösungen braucht es beide Seiten.
An den Radfahrern (DIMB, DAV Sektion München, M97, MTB Club München, ADFC München und DIMB IG München) liegt es jedenfalls nicht.
Ansonsten hat sich an der rechtlichen Qualität der Schilder nichts geändert.
Im Übrigen äußerst sich die DIMB i.d.R. nicht zu laufenden Verfahren. 
Ich hoffe das reicht erst mal.


----------



## Stefan9373 (14. März 2022)

Es wird immer ernster mit der VwV zum Naturschutzgesetz.
Der Raum Regensburg braucht unterstützung! Es drohen erste Sperrungen auf der Hohen Linie

Im Lokalen Forum gibt es schon einen eigenen Faden.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die...spitzt-sich-zu-unterstuetzung-gefragt.956931/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (14. März 2022)

Also hier im Fichtelgebirge, genauer gesagt, in der Nähe der Ruine Hirschstein am Großen Kornberg, ist auch mal so etwas anzutreffen…






Ich weiß, hilft uns nicht weiter aber zeigt ganz gut, dass nicht nur Spuren der Wanderer oder Radfahren in der Natur hinterlassen werden.


----------



## huzzel (14. März 2022)

Und genau auf dem Bild sehen ich zumindest keine Spuren. Der hat ja auch Bodenschutzketten (auch wenn das Wort manche nicht hören wollen) drauf.
Und aktuell (OK, bis gestern) war die Waldbrandgefahr größer als das Problem mit tiefen Spuren im Wald.
Aber ich weiß, was Du meinst. Nur gilt auch hier, es gibt Fahrer, die können es und andere die können es nicht so gut (oder müssen, koste es was es wolle).
Back to the topic 🙂.


----------



## dopero (16. Juni 2022)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> "*Die Anordnung ist aufzuheben, sobald die Voraussetzungen für die Beschränkung entfallen sind."*


So die Theorie. Solange aber aber keine Pflicht besteht die Anordnung regelmäßig zu überprüfen, am besten mit dem Zwang das die ganze Verordnung ansonsten nichtig wird, passiert da halt gar nichts.
Siehe verbindliche Verkehrsschau mindestens alle 2 Jahre…


----------



## Dahigez (17. Juni 2022)

Sorry, falscher Thread.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. November 2022)

Komisch, bei den großen Fischen dauert es dann Wochen bis die Ämter überhaupt Kenntnis über solche Vorgänge haben und es dauert natürlich ewig bis das dann geahndet bzw. vertuscht wird. Bin mal gespannt was aus den geschaffenen Fakten wird...









						Bach ausgebaggert: Naturzerstörung in Allgäuer Schutzgebiet
					

Kies, so weit das Auge reicht: Wo sich einst ein Wildbach durch das Rappenalptal im Allgäu bei Oberstdorf schlängelte, wurde wertvoller Lebensraum zerstört - indem der Bach begradigt wurde. Das ruft nun Politik und Behörden auf den Plan.




					www.br.de


----------



## pib (15. November 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Komisch, bei den großen Fischen dauert es dann Wochen bis die Ämter überhaupt Kenntnis über solche Vorgänge haben und es dauert natürlich ewig bis das dann geahndet bzw. vertuscht wird. Bin mal gespannt was aus den geschaffenen Fakten wird...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist jetzt nicht wahr oder!? Ich schäume hier vor Wut grad auf dem Sofa.


----------



## Sub-Zero (15. November 2022)

WTF


----------

